# Netflix - What are you watching?



## ilovepinkhearts

We got Netflix through the Wii and PS3, late last year I think. Since we have had it I have watched:

*Lost* (all episodes)
*Buffy the Vampire Slayer* (all episodes)
*Angel* (all episodes)

I have watched SNL - Best of Adam Sandler, Will Ferrel, Chris Farley. 

Last night we have started watching *Third Rock From the Sun*. Sooo funny. I don't regret that I didn't watch them while they were on air...I enjoy the fact that I don't have to have commercials and wait for the next epi


----------



## chantal1922

I just finished watching season one of  Luther last night thanks to Netflix.


----------



## carvedwords

I'm really into Brothers & Sisters. Finished S1 early last week and am in the middle of S2.  I'm addicted to this show!


----------



## buzzytoes

I get super bored at work and streaming Netflix is the greatest invention ever. 
I watched all of Gossip Girl (on DVDs)
I am currently watching Secret Life of the American Teenager (streaming)
Monday I watched Cool as Ice (streaming) and yesterday I watched Never Let Me Go (on DVD)
Currently in my que for DVDs: Summer School and Pump Up the Volume. I am on a cheesy 80's/90's movie kick.


----------



## kat99

on streaming:

Friday Night Lights

Also if you are looking for a movie to stream, I recommend Vanity Fair, it's not oscar winning quality but entertaining enough, especially if you like period pieces!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I own Vanity Fair (bought it when it came out - love it)

We have watched some of Friday Night Lights (my husband started that one)
Started Dexter (we are in season 2) I'm sad that the rest of the epis are on disc after 2.
We also got all caught up on Sons of Anarchy. 

I love my Netflix and I realized that I have no patience for TV any more...I can't stand the commercials and having to sit through them...I think it spoiled me 

Anyone know if you can stream it on an Android? 

**Watching some 3rd Rock from the Sun right now


----------



## queennadine

We've been watching 'The Office' and 'Dexter' at night.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

finished Dexter season 2 the other night...now have to wait on the discs to get here. Blah!
my kiddos are loving the cartoons...they watch the heck out of dora, blue's clues, barney (yuck!) and fraggle rock! it's awesome!


----------



## admat97

Lost - Just finished Season 1. I am VERY behind.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Oh man...I got hooked on Lost right away! The first few seasons are just WHOA!


----------



## MM83

British Skins, season one. 

Due Date should be in shortly, via DVD. 

I really, really, really wish Netflix had better movies for streaming. I like being able to just watch something, when ever I feel like it, that's super convenient.


----------



## taylor379k

My hubby and I love watching the stand-up specials and the roasts! That's like all our Netflix "recently watched" is full of, lol!


----------



## beantownSugar

I started watching Pushing Daisies which is pretty good.

Also re-watching The Riches - I was sad when FX canceled it


----------



## MM83

I loved The Riches! 

I really recommend (it's a horrible, white trash, train wreck, so be warned) "The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia". Dickhouse Productions produced it (Johnny Knoxville's company, of Jackass fame), so it's pretty gritty. It has very sensitive subject matter and is probably not suitable for anyone under 21. 

In a nutshell, it's about the White Family, of West Virginia, who were filmed for a year in their day-to-day lives. I don't think any of them have jobs, they're all drug addicts and alcoholics, a good number of them have been to jail or are already in jail and it's an interesting view into a world (I HOPE) I never will see. I've seen it a few times and it's still pretty shocking at some parts, just the way they live, willingly. If you're not squeamish and can see the humor in some of it, I recommend it, highly.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ so it's a reality show...or written reality?
sounds intriguing to say the least.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

MM83 said:


> British Skins, season one.
> 
> Due Date should be in shortly, via DVD.
> 
> *I really, really, really wish Netflix had better movies for streaming.* I like being able to just watch something, when ever I feel like it, that's super convenient.



me too!! i just wish that they had more shows streaming...like Daria. that show is super old and it's ALL on disc...what's up with that?


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

oh and Due Date looks so funny! definitely have to add that to our que!


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, you won't be watching anymore Dexter and Californication as they've been pulled by Showtime from Netflix. I don't know how far back this will go to.

http://techland.time.com/2011/03/23/showtime-pulls-dexter-other-shows-out-of-netflix/



> It's time to say sayonara to Showtime shows on Netflix. By the summertime, the television service will pull early seasons of Dexter and Californication on the online-streaming service. Wondering why you weren't seeing any newer episodes of Dexter or never got introduced to Nurse Jackie?
> 
> Instead, the pulled shows will be available on Showtime's online service. Other shows will remain on Netflix, so don't worry if you've got a hankering to see Jonathan Rhy Meyers strut around in The Tudors. Thankfully, for many, Lionsgate-owned Weeds will also stay.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times reports that it's basically an effort to buckle down on rights to first-run programs to encourage people to keep signing up for Showtime. HBO hasn't been as friendly either to Netflix, doing the same thing.
> 
> But is it also the issue of getting jealous of another's success? For instance, the Los Angeles Times offers this gem of insight, The television industry is increasingly viewing Netflix as a deep-pocket rival that could eventually supplant cash-cow premium cable channels.
> 
> So yes, common folk will have to subscribe to the service, or buy the DVDs. Get ready to pony up, or be ready for a cheeto-poppin', weekend-bummin' TV marathon of 'Dexter' before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://techland.time.com/2011/03/23/showtime-pulls-dexter-other-shows-out-of-netflix/#ixzz1HSalqsv7


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
OMG, imma die!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

dh is looking it up right now...we only have the 3rd and 4th seasons to catch up on....so a total of 6 discs. i think we can do that pretty quickly (hopefully) before it's pulled. im so sad now! thankfully we never got into californication.

we paid for showtime for months and honestly it's not worth it.....


----------



## Ladybug09

I think it depends on what you watch. If you watch it for original programming, then yes I like it. For the movies, no, cause I usually have already seen them by the time they come on tv.


----------



## MM83

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ so it's a reality show...or written reality?
> sounds intriguing to say the least.



It's a documentary, it's definitely reality, I don't think it was scripted in the least bit. I found it utterly fascinating, I had no idea people lived like that, I mean I did, but not really. It's nuts. Get it and let me know what you think. I forced all my friends to watch it too, now they're obsessed. 

http://wildandwonderfulwhites.com/


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ (finished)
_Grey's Anatomy_ (currently watching)
_Scrubs_ (currently watching)
_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ (currently watching)
_Law and Order: SVU_ (currently watching)

I've been watching consistently watching _Scrubs_ and _Buffy_.  Loved _Angel_ so much I'm considering buying the collector's edition of the whole series, haha!


----------



## queennadine

The Office and Dexter.


----------



## mrb4bags

Just watched Daybreakers with Ethan Hawke and Willem Defoe.  Not too bad for a vampire movie but I like 30 Days of Night with Josh Hartnett better.


----------



## flwrgirl

downton abbey - such a great show. 

I also got hooked on Tudors because of Netflix.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm going to have to watch Tudors...heard a lot of people really like it


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Daybreakers was a totally different concept to a vampire movie...I wasn't sure if I really liked it or not. I will probably watch it again to make doubly sure.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I started the Whites last night...dh wasn't into it at all. We changed it, but I will have to watch it all the way through. What an....odd family!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Love4MK said:


> _Angel_ (finished)
> _Grey's Anatomy_ (currently watching)
> _Scrubs_ (currently watching)
> _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ (currently watching)
> _Law and Order: SVU_ (currently watching)
> 
> I've been watching consistently watching _Scrubs_ and _Buffy_.  Loved _Angel_ so much I'm considering buying the collector's edition of the whole series, haha!



Im watching Scrubs too - Love It!!


----------



## chantal1922

I am currently watching An Affair to Remember.


----------



## knasarae

I just started watching a BBC sitcom called The IT Crowd.  I work in IT and a few of my co-workers say it's hilarious.

I tried to start over with SATC, but it says unavailable.  Why is this show not on Netflix??


----------



## kirsten

I'm watching My So Called Life now. How I wish they had Beverly Hills, 90210 to stream instantly!!!


----------



## Sassys

I am streaming 21 Jump street


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

30 Rock (streaming)
Ink (streaming)
Phoebe in Wonderland (streaming)

Waiting on another Dexter dvd


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

**double post.


----------



## chantal1922

Parks and Recreation season 1


----------



## kat99

I'm streaming Friday Night Lights...just finished Season 4, ready to go for Season 5, to discover it's not out yet! I feel like a drug addict who just got cut off!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^oh, i know that feeling well


----------



## MM83

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I started the Whites last night...dh wasn't into it at all. We changed it, but I will have to watch it all the way through. What an....odd family!




'Odd' isn't the word I'd chose, highly dysfunctional would probably be it. Mr. MM is usually a captive audience for my movie picks, but generally voices an opinion, this one he's sat through several times. 

Probably one of my favorite parts is they're all in the drive through at Taco Bell, Kirk and Sue Bob have just learned CPS took Kirk's baby (SHOCKER!) and they see someone inside they know. Instead of politely waving or even a quick beep from the horn, they begin yelling "CPS took her baby! CPS HAS GOT HER BABY!" And pointing wildly at themselves. As sad as it is, I found it hysterical.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ w-o-w!!


----------



## tmc089

Yay for this thread! I've had NF for about 2 years, but I always make sure to get Oscar nom's and other very popular movies. Right now I'm watching Spartacus: Gods of the Arena and the entire 30 Rock series. I looove Netflix!


----------



## RedDuchess

Watched the owls of gahouwl yesterday, maybe Toy Story 3 tonight..definitely The girl who kicked the hornet's nest tomorrow at work


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

OhMyGoodness I LOVE 30 Rock!! Hilarious


----------



## cheermom09

knasarae said:


> I tried to start over with SATC, but it says unavailable. Why is this show not on Netflix??


 
I was wondering if that was on NF...  too bad it's not & I wonder why...

We are watching Weeds.  We've only seen two episodes from Season 1 but we plan to watch the rest.  It's a little tough because it's not a kid's show so we have to be careful when watching!


----------



## ILuvShopping

kirsten said:


> I'm watching My So Called Life now.



i'm watching this right now too!! i was so excited when i saw that it was available on instant watch.
although disappointed that the show was only 19 episodes


----------



## tmc089

ilovepinkhearts said:


> OhMyGoodness I LOVE 30 Rock!! Hilarious



!! I've seen many of the episodes already, but I'm trying to watch all of them in order, it's so great!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

SATC could have something in their contract to keep it off NF...maybe since it's cable (HBO right?)??

Someone else posted that Showtime will be pulling some of their stuff of NF this summer (hopefully not all of it)...so catch up on Dexter if you want to see it (without paying for Showtime).


----------



## kirsten

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm watching this right now too!! i was so excited when i saw that it was available on instant watch.
> although disappointed that the show was only 19 episodes



I did nothing but watch it last weekend. So bummed they didn't come out with any other seasons.


----------



## tmc089

ilovepinkhearts said:


> SATC could have something in their contract to keep it off NF...maybe since it's cable (HBO right?)??
> 
> Someone else posted that Showtime will be pulling some of their stuff of NF this summer (hopefully not all of it)...so catch up on Dexter if you want to see it (without paying for Showtime).



I've been waiting for Dexter season 3 FOR-EV-ER!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

tmc089 said:


> I've been waiting for Dexter season 3 FOR-EV-ER!


 What do you mean? It's not going to be added to the streaming part...you will have to get the discs, and that's only as long as they (NF) are able to keep it


----------



## tmc089

Aw, darn! I thought eventually once it became a bit "older" they would make season 3 available for Instant.


----------



## IrisCole

I just finished watching the first and only season of Trauma, and now have jumped on the My So Called Life bandwagon


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm addicted to The Tudors! Watched seasons 1 & 2 through streaming, now I'm annoyed that seasons 3 & 4 are DVD only.


----------



## carvedwords

Watching Brothers & Sisters S3.  I'm about halfway through.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

finished all of 30Rock last night....omg I absolutely love that show!

I need to start on Parks & Recreation, I watch 1 or 2 epis when my sister introduced it to me.


----------



## tmc089

^That's a reeeally funny show, you'll like it!


----------



## sparrows1

Prison Break
Hoarders
Weeds


----------



## GirlFriday

Arrested Development


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Dh and I get Showtime just for Weeds (then cancel it when it's over), so we are pretty much caught up on all the newer seasons. I need to catch up on the first season and maybe some of the second.

Arrested Development - what's it about? I know that I have heard about it but have no idea what it's about.


----------



## mrb4bags

just put Dexter and My So Called Life on the list.  I always loved My So Called Life and couldn't believe it was canceled after one season.


----------



## chantal1922

I just  finished watching All That Heaven Allows and I Captured the Castle.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm now slowly going through the first season of *Bones*. I didn't realize how many epis I had missed until the other day...So far I have only seen 1 from the first season.


----------



## InTheDesert

Watching Season 2 of Tudors. Rome on DVD


----------



## loveHawaii

Melrose Place is now on Instant Netflix.


----------



## GirlFriday

No Reservations. I am watching the episode where he's in Ireland.


----------



## CobaltBlu

DD and I are watching The L Word.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i started to watch the seasons of Army Wives this weekend. great show!!
currently in the middle of season 2.


----------



## buzzytoes

Dang now I'm probably going to have to watch My So Called Life as well.


----------



## frick&frack

I'm watching season 5 of Lost & season 1 of Fringe


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> Dang now I'm probably going to have to watch My So Called Life as well.



you must!

i was so po'd at the finale episode. i looked at my tv and went "seriously?? THAT'S how they ended the show???" totally lame. 
although they probably had no idea they were getting canned.


----------



## ILuvShopping

my so called life was WAYYY to advanced for the year it aired. didn't it air on a major network like cbs/abc/nbc? 
it would definitely fit in with tv shows now, EXCEPT they'd have to trade out everyone for pretty people.


----------



## Addictista

Another My So Called Life lover here!  I'm so happy it's on Netflix streaming.  

To anyone who hasn't seen it, it's probably one of the only teen dramas that's actually real and authentic.  The polar opposite of Gossip Girl and all the stuff on now.  I love the Delia character.  I don't want to type spoilers, but seriously, watch it!!!!


----------



## clu13

Weeds - Season 1 and Whitney Cummings Money Shot


----------



## chantal1922

The Wire and Ugly Betty.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

catching up on season 1 of Weeds


----------



## sweetzness

Just finished season 1 of Doll House on netflix..I'm sad it got cancelled!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Date night - been sitting there for a week, got to make time to watch it


----------



## queennadine

The Hills, lol


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I just watched Dirty Dancing


----------



## ILuvShopping

sweetzness said:


> Just finished season 1 of Doll House on netflix..I'm sad it got cancelled!



i've been told to watch this as well.


i'll probably finish watching army wives this weekend. kinda sad cause the new season already started and they don't have the first few episodes on their website anymore


----------



## blackadara

Harper's Island.  I love being able to go right to next episode and not have to wait a week to find out what happens.


----------



## crunchy buns

American Dad


----------



## Teddyjazzy

Rosewell season 1-3


----------



## babypie

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## BgaHolic

Stone


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*Psych!* It's HILARIOUS!! 
I'm enjoying it a lot!


----------



## Love4MK

Still watching _Scrubs_ (streaming), _Grey's Anatomy_ (dvd), _Law and Order: SVU_ (streaming) and _Buffy The Vampire Slayer_ (streaming).


----------



## MM83

Watched Modification last night, which is about body modification. That was an eye opener. DO NOT watch it while you eat, _under any circumstances._ I'm not sure what I was thinking, I'm so squeamish about blood and any type of surgery, I probably missed half just from covering my eyes. It was interesting though.


----------



## LovesYSL

I watched Zombieland the other day. It was actually really funny and every actor but one has been nominated for an Oscar. The exception is Emma Stone who's been nominated for a Golden Globe.


----------



## tmc089

MM83 said:


> Watched Modification last night, which is about body modification. That was an eye opener. DO NOT watch it while you eat, _under any circumstances._ I'm not sure what I was thinking, I'm so squeamish about blood and any type of surgery, I probably missed half just from covering my eyes. It was interesting though.



Is it called Modify? I looked up Modification and didn't find anything...but I found Modify, the cover is a girl's back with zig zag stitches? I wanna see this!


----------



## MM83

Yes! That's it! I had no idea about some of the new stuff... evidently, splitting a, ahem, ding dong is desirable? I also swear I saw a nippleless man, holding a jar with, nipples in it. Blech. 

I did find the zigzag fascinating, so pretty, but so not my cup of tea. Just two earings for me, please. Not 862.


----------



## InTheDesert

just finished the first season of Damages. VERY good


----------



## ~bastet

Farscape!


----------



## yellow08

Eat.Pray.Love


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

LovesYSL said:


> I watched Zombieland the other day. It was actually really funny and every actor but one has been nominated for an Oscar. The exception is Emma Stone who's been nominated for a Golden Globe.



 Zombieland was so funny!! The part with Bill Murray is hilarious!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

You all piqued my interest with Modify...watching it now.


----------



## GirlFriday

Toy Story 3


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm 6 mins in...and WHOA!


----------



## LovesYSL

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Zombieland was so funny!! The part with Bill Murray is hilarious!



OMG I KNOW! THE BEST! Totally off topic but I read an article that he went through a midlife crisis last year and started showing up at random Brooklyn hipster house parties. There were photos of him standing among all these random 20 somethings. So weird! The article also told a story about how a guy was walking through Union Square and felt someone put their hands over his eyes and when he turned around it was Bill Murray! All he said was "No one will ever believe you." and walked away. I can totally see him doing that.

Anyway, I love that at one point Jesse Eigenberg talks about Facebook in Zombieland. I was laughing!!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ I heard about that...It would be pretty funny to have him walk up behind me and cover my eyes...LOL


----------



## Didi Boston

I am finishing up season 6 of Weeds (very disappointing compared to the other seasons) and Dexter.


----------



## MM83

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I'm 6 mins in...and WHOA!



TOLD YOU! Crazy doesn't even cover it!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ i was twitching through most of it...it shows it ALL. eeeeek!


----------



## babypie

MM83 said:


> Yes! That's it! I had no idea about some of the new stuff... *evidently, splitting a, ahem, ding dong is desirable?* I also swear I saw a nippleless man, holding a jar with, nipples in it. Blech.
> 
> I did find the zigzag fascinating, so pretty, but so not my cup of tea. Just two earings for me, please. Not 862.



This alone made me just add Modify to my queue


----------



## babypie

Didi Boston said:


> I am finishing up season 6 of Weeds (very disappointing compared to the other seasons) and Dexter.



How come I can only see season 1-5 available?


----------



## MM83

babypie said:


> This alone made me just add Modify to my queue



Yeah, then he put some kind of implant in it, balls or something. I wish I had taken a picture of Mr. MM's face. Priceless.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

it's pretty graphic...if you get queasy seeing blood and all kinds of cutting, slicing, hooking, burning...etc, then it's not for you.


----------



## Addictista

Sliders - love that show.


----------



## FlipDiver

Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father <--this will make you cry


----------



## babypie

ilovepinkhearts said:


> it's pretty graphic...if you get queasy seeing blood and all kinds of cutting, slicing, hooking, burning...etc, then it's not for you.



Nah, I love that stuff.  DH is gonna hate it though


----------



## MM83

FlipDiver said:


> Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father <--this will make you cry



I've been wanting to see that! I heard it's good. I'm a sucker for a good documentary.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Just watched Wall Street - Money Never Sleeps and WOW did that stink!!! 

What a waste of what could have been an excellent movie bringing back Gordon Gekko!!! HUGE disappointment!!!


----------



## cristalena56

hmmm what can i watch on netflix right now for bed


----------



## GirlFriday

Young @ Heart


----------



## lovemysavior

How often do they update the new releases?  I'm just getting into this whole NF thing.  I have mixed feelings about it, cuz I thought that you could request any movie that you wanted.  My daughter has been wanting to watch Pearl Harbor and I don't know how I can get it on there.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ if it's not streaming then you will have to add it to your que (which means you will get it in the mail [DVD]) to add it you have to get on the internet. 

i think they should have a way to add it to your que from the Wii/PS3...etc - would be so convenient!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

oh and as far as updating goes, maybe weekly?
i'm honestly not sure...i don't check the new movies very often. i should though.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Just watched *One Week* streaming - great movie!!


----------



## carvedwords

Brothers & Sisters S4 - Episode 5.  I'm really LOVING this show.


----------



## coconutsboston

Slumdog Millionaire
Get Him to the Greek


----------



## FlipDiver

MM83 said:


> I've been wanting to see that! I heard it's good. I'm a sucker for a good documentary.



It's sooo good!  Clear the rest of your evening b/c you will be upset for a good while!


----------



## coconutsboston

So, I just went through this entire thread and updated my queue! Can't wait to watch some of these things.


----------



## MM83

I was supposed to get Jackass 3 on the 18th.... it never showed. However, I did get a nice email today telling me Netflix had just received it. Lovely. I hope who ever had it enjoyed it for me.


----------



## LALALA

MM83 said:


> I've been wanting to see that! I heard it's good. I'm a sucker for a good documentary.


 
Dear Zachary was ridiculously insanely GOOD.  seriously i have been recommended it to everyone!!


----------



## JessieRose

Glee!!

I never thought I would get into this show but IT ROCKS!!


----------



## LALALA

just finished trueblood season 1 + 2 and lipstick jungles season 1 + 2.

hoping i get nurse jackie season 2 in the mail today.  i LOVE watching an entire season in one shot like that


----------



## babypie

I'm getting United States of Tara in the mail today


----------



## buzzytoes

MM83 said:


> I loved The Riches!
> 
> I really recommend (it's a horrible, white trash, train wreck, so be warned) "The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia". Dickhouse Productions produced it (Johnny Knoxville's company, of Jackass fame), so it's pretty gritty. It has very sensitive subject matter and is probably not suitable for anyone under 21.
> 
> In a nutshell, it's about the White Family, of West Virginia, who were filmed for a year in their day-to-day lives. I don't think any of them have jobs, they're all drug addicts and alcoholics, a good number of them have been to jail or are already in jail and it's an interesting view into a world (I HOPE) I never will see. I've seen it a few times and it's still pretty shocking at some parts, just the way they live, willingly. If you're not squeamish and can see the humor in some of it, I recommend it, highly.


 
OMG I am not even five minutes in and already dying. These people have lost their damn minds.


----------



## babypie

I just watched The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.  I didn't like it, I was bored.  There wasn't anything to it.


----------



## MM83

buzzytoes said:


> OMG I am not even five minutes in and already dying. These people have lost their damn minds.



I love the Taco Bell part, love it. I really like Mousie, she's one of my favorites. Especially when she kidnaps her ex and they go visit their "wedding chapel" a/k/a the truck stop. You genuinely can't make this stuff up, it's too crazy.

I mean, for the love of God, the names, Kirk (who is a GIRL), Sue Bob, Mousie, Mammie, Pony Boy, it kills me.

For the record, there were rumors that Jethro was gay. I had a feeling, just watching him, and I read online the crew had a blind item that one of the men was definitely gay.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

babypie said:


> I'm getting United States of Tara in the mail today



What season?? It is such a good show, I just watched season 1 & 2 in the marathons they do before the new season starts.  She is amazing as Buck  And I love John Corbett and the daughter, Brie I think her name is?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I just got The Tourist in the mail. Hope its good.


----------



## babypie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> What season?? It is such a good show, I just watched season 1 & 2 in the marathons they do before the new season starts.  She is amazing as Buck  And I love John Corbett and the daughter, Brie I think her name is?



S1, I've never seen it, I'm starting from the beginning.  I love Toni Collette!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh your going to love it. Such a funny show! Do you have Showtime? You should record season 3, its on now. It always takes so long to get to DVD


----------



## imgg

Kyle XY.  It's really cute.


----------



## GirlFriday

Man vs. Food


----------



## babypie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh your going to love it. Such a funny show! Do you have Showtime? You should record season 3, its on now. It always takes so long to get to DVD



I don't


----------



## babypie

Last night I watched the movie Sin Nombre and the documentary Solitary Confinement.


----------



## buzzytoes

I got Pump Up the Volume in the mail yesterday. Can't wait until work on Monday to watch it!


----------



## Ginrei76

School Rumble, Black Butler, and Clean House.

Star Trek [TOS, TNG, DS9, VGR, and all movies] will become stream-able starting July 11th, can't wait!


----------



## babypie

I started watching Californication last night


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Just watched *Salt* - good movie. I wonder if there is going to be another one...


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

coconutsboston said:


> Slumdog Millionaire
> *Get Him to the Greek*



LOVED it! The furry wall song = hilarious!
I have yet to see Slumdog Millionaire - I've started it a few times and just can't seem to get into it. I need to give it another shot.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Titanic 2... LMAO. It's late and I can't sleep.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ I have seen that in the menu...how lame/funny/terrible is it?

Right now I'm watching the tv series _*"Beauty and the Beast"*_ - anyone else remember this from waaaaay back when?


----------



## babypie

There's a Titanic 2? !! :weird:


----------



## ILuvShopping

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ I have seen that in the menu...how lame/funny/terrible is it?
> 
> Right now I'm watching the tv series _*"Beauty and the Beast"*_ - anyone else remember this from waaaaay back when?



loved that show!!


----------



## dbtbandit67

Ginrei76 said:


> Star Trek [TOS, TNG, DS9, VGR, and all movies] will become stream-able starting July 11th, can't wait!



Wow, the complete TNG will be on Netflix instant stream? That was a huge pickup.


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2...just finished lost season 6 :cry:


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^yeah when i finished Lost it was sad...

i just watched _*Zombie Land*_ again and right now _*Hot Tub Time Machine*_

last night i watched _*The People I've Slept With*_ - it was actually really good.


----------



## babypie

I watched the documentary Jesus Camp last night.  Very interesting.


----------



## babypie

Just watched *Food Matters*.  Highly recommend everyone watch this, I learnt so much!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

watching _*Lisa Lampanelli *_- funny stuff!!


----------



## babypie

Watched *Roger & Me* last night.


----------



## babypie

Watched *United States of Tara* season 1 disc 1 yesterday and today


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ Which one is that again? Is she the one with many personalties?

My husband started watching *Heros* last night and told me about it, I will definitely have to start watching it too.


----------



## babypie

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ Which one is that again? Is she the one with many personalties?
> 
> My husband started watching *Heros* last night and told me about it, I will definitely have to start watching it too.



Yes and it's hilarious!


----------



## babypie

Watched *Food Inc.*


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^yeah when i finished Lost it was sad...


^how did you feel about the ending?  I was disturbed...woke up with disturbing dreams all that night.




ilovepinkhearts said:


> My husband started watching *Heros* last night and told me about it, I will definitely have to start watching it too.


^I loved heroes!!!



still working my way through season 2 of fringe


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

There was just so much that I didn't understand about Lost. 
The first few seasons I was on the edge of my seat, then it just kinda fell down hill. I still don't fully understand the ending...were they all dead?


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleep Paralysis.  

It's not that great, but it's freaky because this happens to me.  I had no idea that sleep paralysis was a real thing.  For some reason the movie is freaking my dog out right now.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

babypie said:


> Watched *Food Inc.*



what did you think?


----------



## babypie

ilovepinkhearts said:


> what did you think?



It's great.  Ironically I had some Tyson chicken defrosting for dinner as I was watching it   Not buying Tyson anymore!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I can't stomach any meat now...the ammonia bath the beef gets to get rid of the bacteria ...the fact that the chickens are slaughtered 72 days after hatching and they can barely move and spend most their days laying in feces...then they are dinner


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> There was just so much that I didn't understand about Lost.
> The first few seasons I was on the edge of my seat, then it just kinda fell down hill. I still don't fully understand the ending...were they all dead?



I felt the same...lost interest.  but it was great watching it all together on DVD.  I think that in the last episode they were continuing the 2 parallel realities like they had been all season.  I don't think they were all dead in the reality where the bomb didn't go off...when they met in the church.  I think they just all woke up to the other life where the bomb did go off...they were made aware.  then I guess they just moved on to another life or place or reality without dying?  I dunno...


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

frick&frack said:


> I felt the same...lost interest.  but it was great watching it all together on DVD.  I think that in the last episode they were continuing the 2 parallel realities like they had been all season.  I don't think they were all dead in the reality where the bomb didn't go off...when they met in the church.  I think they just all woke up to the other life where the bomb did go off...they were made aware.  then I guess they just moved on to another life or place or reality without dying?  I dunno...



I need the book "Lost - For Dummies"  LOL


----------



## babypie

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I can't stomach any meat now...the ammonia bath the beef gets to get rid of the bacteria ...the fact that the chickens are slaughtered 72 days after hatching and they can barely move and spend most their days laying in feces...then they are dinner



I still ate the chicken.  It wasn't anything I didn't already know.  But I am going to buy local organic chicken from now on from my local farmer's market.    

Those slabs of hamburger filler washed in amonina was the worst part, omg, I sat up in my chair and paused the tv!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^oh yeah! nasty nasty nasty!


----------



## klj

King's Speech


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^i need to see that one!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Watched King's Speech last night - GREAT movie!!

I am missing my Netflix soooooooo much. It's down because of the PSN being all messed up


----------



## babypie

I'm watching Californication S1 via streaming.  I hate that the rest of the seasons are dvd! Grr!  Funny show, I never saw more than bits and pieces on tv.  Of course having eye candy David Duchovny doesn't hurt


----------



## InTheDesert

Recently started watching Dead Like Me and Monk.


----------



## Love4MK

As if I didn't start watching enough shows on Netflix, I've added _Prison Break_ to the mix and boy, am I hooked!  Awesome show!


----------



## frick&frack

just finished fringe season 2 last night.  now I'm dying for season 3.  comcast had the last 2 episodes on demand, but I need to see them in order.  off to investigate on hulu...


----------



## MM83

I want to see Our America with Lisa Ling, but of course it's not on Netflix. Booooooo. We don't have the OWN channel and I'm not ponying up the extra $20 month for the tier it's on.


----------



## babypie

^ If it helps MM, "Our America" has some _very _interesting topics but the show falls flat for me.  I don't care for Lisa Ling, I find she doesn't ask the important questions during her stories.  It's very watered down reporting.


----------



## MM83

babypie said:


> ^ If it helps MM, "Our America" has some _very _interesting topics but the show falls flat for me.  I don't care for Lisa Ling, I find she doesn't ask the important questions during her stories.  It's very watered down reporting.




Really? I like her, but I do know what you're talking about, sometimes she just gives a very vanilla vibe. I guess I can watch them on my computer...even though I hate doing that.


----------



## DarraK

Just watched Titanic for the umpteenth time. Love it!


----------



## buzzytoes

Friday


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Just got Black Swan...hope its good


----------



## FlipDiver

Whip It... meh


----------



## FlipDiver

BTW, streaming Netflix is a Godsend...


----------



## coconutsboston

Melrose Place - 1992 style!  Ohhh yeah!!!


----------



## frick&frack

clerks 2 & shortbus


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*Heros* - and I am oh so hooked.

I resorted to hanging out in the kiddos play room and using their TV and Wii to get my Netflix fix in...LOL

Hubster moved the Wii back out into the living room this morning...YAY!! I can't wait for the PSN to be back up and running!


----------



## babypie

^ hahaha Netflix streaming is so addictive!  i'm hoping my united states of tara s2 disc arrives today!


----------



## flwrgirl

Catching up on the past seasons of The Office. I missed the 1st Season for some reason. Sad to see Steve Carell leave the show. There will never be another Michael Scott. Just finished The Fighter. It was good.


----------



## GirlFriday

Weeds


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Clerks 2 - laughed my butt off in the theater!! Loved it. 
What is Shortbus about??

Babypie, I LOVE Netflix!! Though it has ruined me. I can't stand regular tv now. I want to >> through all the commercials. LOL


----------



## coconutsboston

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Just got Black Swan...hope its good


 
How was it? I found it for $10 at Target and just went ahead and bought it.  

I'm still cruising through my Melrose Place episodes, but I have to say, the show is a bit more boring than 90210 was.  I was hoping for a lot more connivery and backstabbing!


----------



## brianne1114

ilovepinkhearts said:


> *Heros* - and I am oh so hooked.
> 
> I resorted to hanging out in the kiddos play room and using their TV and Wii to get my Netflix fix in...LOL
> 
> Hubster moved the Wii back out into the living room this morning...YAY!! I can't wait for the PSN to be back up and running!


 
We've still be able to use Netflix through the PS3 even though the PSN is down.  Just watching it earlier - DH has us hooked on NewsRadio from the 90's.


----------



## FlipDiver

brianne1114 said:


> We've still be able to use Netflix through the PS3 even though the PSN is down.  Just watching it earlier - DH has us hooked on NewsRadio from the 90's.



I love NewsRadio!!


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Clerks 2 - laughed my butt off in the theater!! Loved it.
> What is Shortbus about??
> 
> Babypie, I LOVE Netflix!! Though it has ruined me. I can't stand regular tv now. I want to >> through all the commercials. LOL


uh, shortbus isn't for everyone 


narnia: voyage of the dawn treader.  I'd seen a few member bad reviews, so I was hesitant.  however, it was FANTASTIC!!!  just like the book (which reminds me of homer's odyssey...narnia style ) with great effects.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Our Netflix worked fine through the PS3 until they started messing with the platform last week and now it won't connect and it boots us back out to the main menu   I got all excited yesterday thinking that it was up and working again (PSN) but it wasn't  x 1000

I'm still watching _*Heros*_- for me, the writing is a lot like Lost: skips around, so much going on, miss an episode and you are lost. But I'm loving it still


----------



## aklein

Just started the second season of _Parks and Recreation_.


----------



## Tuesdays Child

Quick Question about Netflix streaming.  Do you find yourself watching things because you want to or because its all thats on?

I just cancelled my membership because I had to work too hard to find something that I really wanted to see rather than what was available. I mean, yeah there are 10K titles.  But do I really need to see things that have less than one star ratings?


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ I have watched and enjoyed a lot of movies/shows that I would have never seen otherwise. I don't like to watch TV any more....I can't stand the commercials and the lameness of it all. I have shows that come on, but I just set the DVR and watch it later so that I can fast-forward through the stuff I don't want to see.  I really like finding old TV series that I never started watching when they were on air and now I can watch them all and not have to wait or have to watch commercials. Makes me very happy


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Our Netflix worked fine through the PS3 until they started messing with the platform last week and now it won't connect and it boots us back out to the main menu   I got all excited yesterday thinking that it was up and working again (PSN) but it wasn't  x 1000
> 
> I'm still watching _*Heros*_- for me, the writing is a lot like Lost: skips around, so much going on, miss an episode and you are lost. But I'm loving it still


^I absolutely loved heroes!!!  it got really really super scary for me though, but then it tapered off.  I was very happy with the whole series.




am watching true blood season 2.  am not sure I'll keep trying to catch up on 2 & go on to 3.  lost interest during the first season, & what I've seen of season 2 so far isn't doing anything for me...


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

To me, True Blood always seemed very lame and cheesy (I still watched it though) and the acting wasn't all that great.


----------



## frick&frack

^yeah, I feel the same way.  did a lot of FF through the episodes yesterday...not a good sign.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i get netflix instant streaming for free (just login with my parent's account info) so if i didn't have that, i probably wouldn't pay for it. there's a lot more available than there was a few months ago but i tend to go to it when i'm bored and trying to find something to watch.

i just can't get any dvds in the mail cause then they would go to my parents house lol


----------



## Addictista

Is there a way to browse available titles on your TV when you're accessing Netflix streaming?  As far as I can see, I have to load my queue online and then go to streaming Netflix to view.  I would love to be able to browse while streaming on my TV (like you can browse for books on a Kindle).  Am I missing something?


----------



## ILuvShopping

you can kind of browse...but not really... it will bring up the recommendations on your tv...and you can browse through those... or on a recommendation it will say "view all [category] so then you can browse those.
 but other than that i think you can only do a search


----------



## Addictista

^^^^  Thanks!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

i'm watching _*Freakonomics*_ right now...interesting!


----------



## notananexpert

The entire first season of Archer is a must watch.  Such a funny show.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

notananexpert said:


> The entire first season of Archer is a must watch.  Such a funny show.



I absolutely love Archer, my hubster and I watched them all when they came on TV. I may just have to watch them again for a good laugh


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> i'm watching _*Freakonomics*_ right now...interesting!


^loved that!


watched harry potter & the deathly hallows part 1..._much _better than the half blood prince


----------



## babypie

Finished United States of Tara dvds today...next to arrive is Nurse Jackie!  Trying to get the showtimes ones seen before they pull them!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

frick&frack said:


> ^loved that!
> 
> 
> watched harry potter & the deathly hallows part 1..._much _better than the half blood prince



is it streaming or on disc? i'm thinking disc


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

_*The Cove*_


----------



## babypie

Nurse Jackie


----------



## ILuvShopping

i watched "i like killing flies" this weekend ( i think that's what it was called) pretty interesting!

however, i don't suggest it if you dislike knowing what goes on behind the scenes at restaurants lol


----------



## MM83

Never Let Me Go- LOVED IT.


----------



## viciel

downton abbey....i'm a sucker for english period pieces


----------



## randr21

ilovepinkhearts said:


> _*The Cove*_


 
yay...i know, it's hard to watch.

i'm watch Nana...


----------



## babypie

MM83 said:


> Never Let Me Go- LOVED IT.



that's on my list...the book is great!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*Marwencol* - very interesting documentary!!


----------



## aklein

Now I feel like a total ass ... I started watching Melrose Place.
I never watched it when it was on.  And I love the 90s fashion and music.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I watched the first epi of _*Kyle XY*_ - I really like it so far. The way that he just looks so innocent....


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Finished Kyle XY and started Wildfire - lol I'm an ABC Family show nerd


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> is it streaming or on disc? i'm thinking disc


^yep, DVD.  catching up on the tudors now.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Waiting for superman


----------



## calzz

Just finished watching the Millennium Trilogy- good stuff!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I really need to add more movies online...


----------



## Love4MK

Just finished _Prison Break_ last week and I loved it so much I'm trying to resist the temptation of watching it again ...

Now I'm trying to catch up on _Law and Order: SVU_.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Prison Break was a good one!! I need to double check and make sure I have seen them all...


----------



## knasarae

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo. Got the next one in my queue!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched the Wild Whites of West Virginia earlier today...  talk about a doozy!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I _was _watching Glee, but it stopped loading on my laptop!!


----------



## flowinq

Ally McBeal! I was so young when this was on TV and I love love love it for some reason. Almost done with it now though and I'm actually sad about it!! I'll be starting season 5 pretty soon and i'll need to find something new to start.


----------



## babypie

Oh Ally McBeal, that's a good one, I'm going to add it!


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> I watched the Wild Whites of West Virginia earlier today...  talk about a doozy!



My husband thought the same thing. He said he watched about 30 min of it, and couldn't watch anymore.


----------



## AlovesJ

flowinq said:


> Ally McBeal! I was so young when this was on TV and I love love love it for some reason. Almost done with it now though and I'm actually sad about it!! I'll be starting season 5 pretty soon and i'll need to find something new to start.



We started watching 30 Rock. We just got into probably a month ago. We're kind of sad, because we only have 4 episodes left to watch. 

Oh...we watch a lot of Top Gear U.K.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

30 Rock rocks!!  

Hubster and I have started _*Veronica Mars*_


----------



## babypie

Started Ally McBeal from S1...wow this show is so dated, I love her 90's shoes


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I think I will start *Lois and Clark* next - swoon...


----------



## MM83

*Blue Valentine*....I hated the ending. The constant flashbacks were confusing, too. Then again, that could have been the cocktails I had, clouding my mind.


----------



## calzz

Just finished Veronica Mars. Too bad it was cancelled, but there is part of the pilot for season 4 on youtube


----------



## GirlFriday

I've been watching Cheers.


----------



## gators

DC-Cutie said:


> I watched the Wild Whites of West Virginia earlier today...  talk about a doozy!




Doozy is right!  I watched this a few weeks ago. I was speechless!  The kid that drank all the pepsi's, bouncing off the walls and cursing  at least you know that gene pool will never die!


----------



## randr21

lotr


----------



## bnjj

I'm wondering if netflix in Canada is more restricted as I have not been able to find any of the shows I want to watch on it.

Can someone please tell me if Grey's Anatomy (just an example of a show not available on netflix.ca) is available in the US?  Thanks!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm watching _*Tin Man*_

bnjj - I will check for you here in a bit!


----------



## senoe

grey's is available to stream


----------



## juneping

the golden girls....


----------



## FlipDiver

Love and Distrust... complete waste of time


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I started _* Accidentally on Purpose*_ - so funny and good, can't wait to watch some more!


----------



## needloub

Disc 1, The Corner


----------



## babypie

Getting though S2 of Californication on dvd, not feeling it as much as S1....Ally McBeal and assorted documentaries on streaming.


----------



## lowcarb

Not Netflix, but DirecTV cinema - TRUE GRIT. Love this film!

 Lowcarb


----------



## chantal1922

Just finished The Wire season 3


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just watched "prodigal sons"  - was pretty interesting, although I didn't really feel the description matched what it was really about.


----------



## Love4MK

Still making my way through _Law and Order: SVU_ while re-watching episodes of _Prison Break_ in between.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

lowcarb said:


> Not Netflix, but DirecTV cinema - TRUE GRIT. Love this film!
> 
> Lowcarb



The original one or the new one?
I am a huge John Wayne fan, my all time fav - "North to Alaska"


----------



## NoSnowHere

law & order SVU season 3


----------



## needloub

Jane Eyre


----------



## frick&frack

the tudors season 4


----------



## karenbabi

star trek: voyager season 1


----------



## babypie

The documentary *Vanishing of the Bees* is being shipped to me today (released today).  So excited! Been waiting for this one.


----------



## babypie

I just realized I have 177 discs on my dvd que!


----------



## needloub

The Wings of the Dove...I am a sucker for British movies! LOL!


----------



## flowinq

I went through this whole thread and added a lot of the things here on my list! Tonight I watched _Food, Inc._ and really really enjoyed it. It was quite eye opening and I know it is a little bit older documentary but I would recommend anyone who hasn't see it watch it! I will definitely be changing my eating habits and what I buy from now on! Very interesting.


----------



## LuvManoloB

I'm steaming Sons of Anarchy Season 2. I've only seen it like a billion times and I own the DVDs, but I LOVE it! Such an amazing show.


----------



## babypie

flowinq said:


> I went through this whole thread and added a lot of the things here on my list! Tonight I watched _Food, Inc._ and really really enjoyed it. It was quite eye opening and I know it is a little bit older documentary but I would recommend anyone who hasn't see it watch it! I will definitely be changing my eating habits and what I buy from now on! Very interesting.



I agree.  I tell everyone to watch it and when they do they come back and tell me they are blown away.


----------



## chantal1922

I watched Far from Heaven last night. Tonight I will start the Wire season 4


----------



## aklein

I'm still plugging away on Melrose Place.

There are like 30 episodes a season!


----------



## IrisCole

We just finished the third film in the "Red Riding" series.  I don't know... they were well done, but they got so dark that we basically just cringed our way through the third film.


----------



## flowinq

I just started watching Prison Break. I always heard it was a good show, but I never started watching it. I'm addicted!! Watched 15 episodes in the last 3 days... Can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## MM83

"Dear Zachary" Dear God, I cried for the last hour of this. I _never_ cry during shows or movies, and definitely not for an hour straight.

A really good documentary, but breathtakingly sad and tragic. It makes me tear up just thinking about it, I really recommend it.


----------



## needloub

^ I have that on my queue!

I am ready to watch _The Corner_, disc two, for the weekend.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I just started _*The Tudors*_


----------



## peace43

The Dresden Files - 1 season only and True Grit (2010)


----------



## fortomorrow

Some newly published movies, don't know how to choose. I often prefer watching them with my friends!


----------



## terps08

needloub said:


> ^ I have that on my queue!
> 
> I am ready to watch _The Corner_, disc two, for the weekend.



It's so good!  Did you watch The Wire also?

I watched all seasons of The Wire a few summers ago.  I'm now on Homicide, almost done the sixth season... All three shows are SO good.


----------



## terps08

I just started Arrested Development!  I've only watched some episodes, so I'm starting from the beginning this time.


----------



## needloub

terps08 said:


> It's so good!  Did you watch The Wire also?
> 
> I watched all seasons of The Wire a few summers ago.  I'm now on Homicide, almost done the sixth season... All three shows are SO good.



I just finished The Corner, disc 2, and I loved it! I never got into The Wire when it was on television, but I have to watch it now


----------



## Megadane

MM83 said:


> "Dear Zachary" Dear God, I cried for the last hour of this. I _never_ cry during shows or movies, and definitely not for an hour straight.
> 
> A really good documentary, but breathtakingly sad and tragic. It makes me tear up just thinking about it, I really recommend it.



I went to school with Andrew in NFLD so Dear Zachary was especially touching and heart wrenching. The Bagbys are such a strong couple..and were so devoted to their son and grandson. It's really inconceivable that such a tragedy can really occur
The documentary is exceptionally well done and is a must see.


----------



## MM83

Megadane said:


> I went to school with Andrew in NFLD so Dear Zachary was especially touching and heart wrenching. The Bagbys are such a strong couple..and were so devoted to their son and grandson. It's really inconceivable that such a tragedy can really occur
> The documentary is exceptionally well done and is a must see.



I think one of the saddest things about this documentary, is how wonderful and funny he was in life. To get to know someone, such as he, through a documentary, filmed postmortem, is just sad. It was done so wonderfully and presented such a clear picture of his character, it hurt to know, that you could never meet him, does that make sense? 

The Bagby's are amazing, I don't know of anyone that could go through that heartache and still keep fighting.


----------



## babypie

I watched "*Never Let Me Go*" last night, not as good as the book (they never are).

Next up I'm going to start watching *The Wire*.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Just finished the entire series Numb3rs(why was this show cancelled?). Now I'm watching Harper's Island and Scrubs. 

I found a great website the other day. For those of you who watch the streaming movies and t.v. shows you should check out, http://www.streamingsoon.com/   It tells you when new movies and shows will be available.


----------



## calzz

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

A doc on Valentino. Highly recommend it if you liked September Issue.


----------



## toobabyish

Alex Spoils Me said:


> A doc on Valentino. Highly recommend it if you liked September Issue.



OMG!  I actually have that on top of my coffee table right now...  It came in yesterday.  I'm waiting for the weekend so I can unwind and watch it.   How is it?  I loved _The September Issue_.


----------



## toobabyish

DVD: _The Tourist_ and _Valentino: The Last Emperor_

Instant queue: _Skins (UK verision)_ (my embarrassing guilty pleasure ) and _Dexter_.  I barely have time to watch them, but I try to watch as much as I can whenever I have time.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

toobabyish said:


> OMG!  I actually have that on top of my coffee table right now...  It came in yesterday.  I'm waiting for the weekend so I can unwind and watch it.   How is it?  I loved _The September Issue_.



I loooooooooved it. It made me cry. But a good cry.  Please please please watch it and tell me what you thought of it.


----------



## toobabyish

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I loooooooooved it. It made me cry. But a good cry.  Please please please watch it and tell me what you thought of it.



I will definitely let you know!  I'm so excited to see it now!


----------



## peace43

How Do You Know? w/ Reese Witherspoon, Paul Rudd, & Owen Wilson. I'm half way through the move and it's boring and not funny.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Im finally getting to watch *True Grit* (dvd - new one) while I fold a mountain of laundry....laundry sucks!


----------



## needloub

I just received _No Strings Attached_. I wanted something more girly and light this weekend after watching _The Corner_.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Black Swan......underwhelmed.  Natalie Portman had a weird, scared look the whole time.  
Mila Kunis was really pretty though!  Loved her hair in this.


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> I just received _No Strings Attached_. I wanted something more girly and light this weekend after watching _The Corner_.



Just watched...funnier than I thought it would be...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

going to watch The Dilemma


----------



## ILuvShopping

just watched the 3rd season of hoarders.  that was a long season!

now i'm watching the 2nd season of Obsessed.


----------



## needloub

Just watched _Killers_


----------



## babypie

Watched the movie *Two Lovers* last night (streaming), second time seeing it.  I just love Joaquin!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Started *Drop Dead Diva* (streaming) LOVE IT!!! 
I hate that the 2nd season is on disc....so now I have to wait for them to get here...


----------



## blackadara

I've been watching season 1 of Teen Mom.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

blackadara said:


> I've been watching season 1 of Teen Mom.




So have I LOL and then started watching Its Complicated, I love Denise and her dad Irv.

Also just watched the Fighter...it was ok. Christian Bale really annoyed me. But I LOVE Mark Wahlberg


----------



## roxys

Life after people


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

started watching some more *Psych* - super funny show!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i started watching friday night lights from the beginning. i'm going to miss this show!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ my husband started watching it...i need to catch up with him.


----------



## spendalot

I was just going to sign up. Planning to watch Lie To Me. Have never seen it. I wanted Drop Dead Diva Season 2 but they are on dvds.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ yeah, im waiting on drop dead diva to get here...tomorrow or the next day i hope!!


----------



## spendalot

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ yeah, im waiting on drop dead diva to get here...tomorrow or the next day i hope!!



How fast do they usually ship? And how do you return them after you're done?


----------



## ILuvShopping

ok i'm pretty sure netflix totally skipped a ton of episodes in season 2. all of a sudden i went from an episode to season 2 to the season 3 premier and lots of things had not happened yet lol


----------



## spendalot

ILuvShopping said:


> ok i'm pretty sure netflix totally skipped a ton of episodes in season 2. all of a sudden i went from an episode to season 2 to the season 3 premier and lots of things had not happened yet lol



HUH!?! Hmm not sure if I want to sign up now.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

ILuvShopping said:


> ok i'm pretty sure netflix totally skipped a ton of episodes in season 2. all of a sudden i went from an episode to season 2 to the season 3 premier and lots of things had not happened yet lol



for which show?


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

spendalot said:


> How fast do they usually ship? And how do you return them after you're done?



-they normally take a day or 2 to get to you.
-they come in an envelope that is resealable. 

 i LOVE netflix!! i hardly ever watch regular tv now


----------



## ILuvShopping

ilovepinkhearts said:


> for which show?


friday night lights. 
i even stopped the episode THREE times to go back and look at the list of episodes to see if i somehow skipped ahead. (since netflix groups all seasons together now instead of having them into separate selections).

i've watched FNL from the beginning since it originally aired and when season 3 first episode started up the other night on netflix and they had "previously on FNL" they were showing stuff that i had not seen again because i had been waiting for those episodes lol  good i thing i knew what happened!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ hmm...i also noticed that on *The Tudors* they repeated a few (like 3) episodes but they were named something else. i wasn't too pleased with that, but oh well. i wonder if there is a suggestion on the site. im gonna go see right now.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

there is a way to report a problem - at the top [your account/help] then it will let you flag (report) the episodes


----------



## ksammon

watching Ally Mcbeal  and waiting for Drop Dead Diva


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

started *The Good Guys* - OMGoodness! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It's really great!


----------



## babypie

How about the huge price increase Netflix just introduced?!  My monthly plan is going up from $10 to $16!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^^ yeah, the hubster told me about that last night...i'm not too pleased. but then i think about how much we use it and i can understand why it's being done. but it's still sucky!


----------



## babypie

My husband and I probably couldn't watch one movie at the cinema for $16, so when I think of it that way it's still pretty good value.  And I watch _at least_ one thing on streaming every night.  And I have about 300 titles on my dvd queue so the combined deal is still the way to go for me.  

There's a great article I read on Huff post that explores alternatives to Netflix.  It really highlights that even with the price increase Netflix is still the best value/has the most to offer.... 

*Netflix Alternatives For Those Who Don't Want To Pay Up
* http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/13/netflix-price-increase_n_897037.html


----------



## babypie

ksammon said:


> *watching Ally Mcbeal*  and waiting for Drop Dead Diva



I have about 10 episodes left to finish the whole show, I had forgotten just how awful season 5 was!! Season 1-3 was hilarious and so enjoyable...so sad.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I was reading about it earlier...it definitely is the best way to go.

Hubster also said that if we were to go to unlimited streaming and 3 movies at a time unlimited that the increase would only be about 30% instead of 60% - we may just do that. I love Netflix, there is no way that I would stop using it...but there are a lot of people that dropped it as soon as they heard.


----------



## flowinq

Been watching Brothers & Sisters and I really love it, so sorry to hear that it was canceled  I enjoyed the family dynamics on this show so much. I wish I had a huge family like this one! Being an only child makes you want siblings more watching their bond. Bummed it ends after season 5 and I'm nearing the end of season 4.

I just added whole bunch of things to my queue, I have about 96 on my dvd list and about 45 on instant streaming.

I was a little upset to hear about the price increases but i use instant streaming SO MUCH that it really is worth it to me. I really love Netflix and would honestly cancel my cable because I love using Netflix so much more than watching regular TV these days.


----------



## Addictista

Since we are talking about the Netflix increase, I have a quick question: Has anyone tried Hulu Plus?  

I ask because my main Netflix use is streaming TV, and Hulu seems like it has just as many TV shows at a better price.  It also looks like you can browse on your TV without having to queue it via the computer first.  Any thoughts?


----------



## aklein

Addictista said:


> Since we are talking about the Netflix increase, I have a quick question: Has anyone tried Hulu Plus?
> 
> I ask because my main Netflix use is streaming TV, and Hulu seems like it has just as many TV shows at a better price. It also looks like you can browse on your TV without having to queue it via the computer first. Any thoughts?


 
My friend has hulu plus and loves it.  You can watch a lot of TV shows and all of their previous seasons but ... you still have to watch the commercials.


----------



## Addictista

aklein said:


> My friend has hulu plus and loves it.  You can watch a lot of TV shows and all of their previous seasons but ... you still have to watch the commercials.



Thanks for the quick reply! 

I'm surprised there are still commercials with a paid account - maybe that's why it's a couple dollars cheaper.


----------



## aklein

Addictista said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> I'm surprised there are still commercials with a paid account - maybe that's why it's a couple dollars cheaper.


 
No problem.  I didn't know about the commercial thing until she told me.  I think the main reason she likes Hulu plus is because it has a ton of TV series -- new, old and cancelled shows. I don't think she uses it to watch the movies, because the movie offerings are a very limited.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

The main thing that I enjoy about Netflix is the lack of commercials! That makes me so happy


----------



## babypie

Addictista said:


> Since we are talking about the Netflix increase, I have a quick question: Has anyone tried Hulu Plus?
> 
> I ask because my main Netflix use is streaming TV, and Hulu seems like it has just as many TV shows at a better price.  It also looks like you can browse on your TV without having to queue it via the computer first.  Any thoughts?



I think Hulu is only tv shows and not movies, documentaries etc?


----------



## aklein

babypie said:


> I think Hulu is only tv shows and not movies, documentaries etc?


 
I know this is about Netflix and I will bring it back to topic, but you can watch movies with hulu and hulu plus.  Their offerings are limited though.  Here's a link that compares the two.

http://www.hulu.com/plus?src=topnav#compare

And to bring it back to Netflix, here is some info about the price increase.

Basically, Netflix thought more people would switch to only the instant streaming option.  They miscalculated the number of people that would still rent DVDs. Oh and there is also that whole thing with buying the rights to stream contents.  Finally, the studios realized that they could insist that Neflix pay them more money for the content.

http://news.yahoo.com/behind-increase-why-netflix-raising-prices-094058403.html


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I am, quite frankly, confused as to why "The Good Guys" was cancelled after the first season. Man I LOVE it...(I also didn't watch it while it was on TV {shame on me!!}). The whole time watching it I was comparing Colin Hanks to his dad, the way he says certain words and just the way he moves...so much like Tom. The humor and the way it was shot/edited  I'm sad that there is no more to watch!!!


----------



## babypie

aklein said:


> I know this is about Netflix and I will bring it back to topic, but you can watch movies with hulu and hulu plus.  Their offerings are limited though.  Here's a link that compares the two.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/plus?src=topnav#compare
> 
> And to bring it back to Netflix, here is some info about the price increase.
> 
> *Basically, Netflix thought more people would switch to only the instant streaming option.*  They miscalculated the number of people that would still rent DVDs. Oh and there is also that whole thing with buying the rights to stream contents.  Finally, the studios realized that they could insist that Neflix pay them more money for the content.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/behind-increase-why-netflix-raising-prices-094058403.html



The problem with that is so much of what I want to watch isn't available on streaming.  I have 300 discs on my dvd queue! I wish they made everything available to stream...


----------



## frick&frack

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I am, quite frankly, confused as to why "The Good Guys" was cancelled after the first season. Man I LOVE it...(I also didn't watch it while it was on TV {shame on me!!}). The whole time watching it I was comparing Colin Hanks to his dad, the way he says certain words and just the way he moves...so much like Tom. The humor and the way it was shot/edited  I'm sad that there is no more to watch!!!



huh, I'm now adding this to my queue...


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^^ It's a cop show, and it's hilarious! Colin Hanks (Tom Hanks' son) starred in it along with a fantastically funny partner, Bradley Whitford.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

You ladies have given me so many great ideas.  I keep changing my plan so now I have streaming only plan.  This morning, I watched Valentino: The last emporer and The people I've slept with, which was pretty good.  I think I'm going to watch Wall Street next.


----------



## Addictista

babypie said:


> I think Hulu is only tv shows and not movies, documentaries etc?



Thanks - I think you're right.  I looked online and they have made for TV movies and a limited movie selection.

ETA: I replied before reading *aklein's* post - back to Netflix!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I started watching Grays cause I never watched it first run.  I really like it.  Then... My app on my iPad said unavailable and my pc overheated mid episode.


----------



## chantal1922

I watched I Love You Phillip Morris this afternoon.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Gonna watch Hall Pass tomorrow.


----------



## whatscute

I am just about to pop in Black Swan- I hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

chantal1922 said:


> I watched I Love You Phillip Morris this afternoon.



I tried watching it and just couldn't get into it...did you like it?


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm watching *Better Off Ted* - it's funny!


----------



## chantal1922

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I tried watching it and just couldn't get into it...did you like it?


I thought it was ok. Kinda funny but I am glad I didn't pay to see it in theaters.


----------



## blackadara

I have been watching tv shows.  I watched Surface , another show that was cancelled too soon, and watching The X Files now. 

I like not having to wait for a week between episodes.


----------



## babypie

Watched *I'm Still Here*, the Joaquin Phoenix mockumentary.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Just watched Let me in. It was okay. Kind of a snooze fest for a vampire movie. I'm also still making my way through Scrubs. 

Has anyone watched the show Flash Point? I was thinking about watching that next.


----------



## Jennifer_C

I just watched "Endochine" which I thought was good, "Beyond Borders" which I thought was only okay (though I like Jolie), and "Louis C.K.: Hilarious" which had me cracking up.  The guy really has a hilarious take and delivery on parenting issues   Last week I watched a few documentaries which I thought were EXCELLENT - "A Walk to Beautiful" and "Unmistaken Child".



babypie said:


> Watched *I'm Still Here*, the Joaquin Phoenix mockumentary.



What did you think of it, babypie?  I've always wondered what was going on during that period and couldn't decide if he was taking the role really far or just kind of losing it in reality


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm still watching Grays.  I started on Sunday, and I'm upto Season 2 ep 10 or 12.  They have seasons 1-6 available, then I'll watch season 7 on hulu.


----------



## mizsunshyne

I love 3rd Rock from the Sun!

I think that's the only thing I've recently watched lately. Working my way to the last season.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^It's so gooood! I thoroughly enjoyed all the episodes!


----------



## coronita

I'm watching Cashmere Mafia. I know, only 7 episodes, but I never got around to watching it when it was on. LOL. I can see why it was canceled. I don't think Lucy Liu can carry a whole show by herself. 

I don't know if it has been discussed, but is anyone going to cancel Netflix? I think I will have to.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

coronita said:


> I'm watching Cashmere Mafia. I know, only 7 episodes, but I never got around to watching it when it was on. LOL. I can see why it was canceled. I don't think Lucy Liu can carry a whole show by herself.
> 
> I don't know if it has been discussed, but is anyone going to cancel Netflix? I think I will have to.




I highly doubt that we will EVER cancel Netflix...LOL
We love it too much. My kiddos love that they can watch their shows (silly kiddy shows) when ever they want, I love that there are no commercials for this toy or that toy, plus I hate commercials and I am catching up on a lot of shows that I didn't know were on, or ones that I had missed out on.  

I just finished *Drop Dead Diva* season 2 disc 2 - one more disc and I'm all caught up! Yay!!


----------



## coronita

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I highly doubt that we will EVER cancel Netflix...LOL
> We love it too much. My kiddos love that they can watch their shows (silly kiddy shows) when ever they want, I love that there are no commercials for this toy or that toy, plus I hate commercials and I am catching up on a lot of shows that I didn't know were on, or ones that I had missed out on.
> 
> I just finished *Drop Dead Diva* season 2 disc 2 - one more disc and I'm all caught up! Yay!!


 
I like the streaming video and getting DVDs in the mail, but I think after the increase I will be around $25, plus my cable, etc. So I may cancel it temporarily. I'm trying to see if there is a good alternative, but I can only think of redbox and hulu.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm hoping that they will re-think that much of a price increase...but I doubt that they will. It does seem silly that we are paying $135 for cable and internet, and $25 for Netflix and we still rent movies from Redbox...hehehe.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

coronita said:


> I'm watching Cashmere Mafia. I know, only 7 episodes, but I never got around to watching it when it was on. LOL. I can see why it was canceled. I don't think Lucy Liu can carry a whole show by herself.
> 
> I don't know if it has been discussed, but is anyone going to cancel Netflix? I think I will have to.



Kinda. Just streaming, no DVD'S


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm keeping netflix- I have streaming, no videos.  I got the free week trial to hulu.  If anything, I'm going to cancel my premium cable channels.  But, I was pissed yesterday, Netflix was down last night.  I hope its fixed by time I get home.  Even though hulu+ only have 30 second commercials, it irritates me to no end.


----------



## coronita

I pay about 140 for cable too and it is just me. I think I'll pick up Netflix once me and bf are under the same roof. Between the two of us we will be able to rent enough movies. Right now I forget I have movies!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

We will probably just go to streaming.


----------



## Love4MK

Made my way to season seven of _Law & Order: SVU_.


----------



## needloub

Just watched _The King's Speech_ and I loved it!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

King's Speech was amazing. I totally fell in love with that movie.


----------



## needloub

^ I didn't think I was going to like it because of all the hype, but it was so good and surprisingly uplifting.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ I loved it too!!


----------



## randr21

pawn shop


----------



## coronita

I started watching Twin Peaks. This was on when I was 10, but obviously I never watched it. I just remember the commercials with the floating dead woman.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I really enjoy watching documentaries on Netflix - I have watched quite a few


----------



## MM83

The Fighter- I could watch Marky Mark _allllll daaaaaaaay_. I really liked it, Christian Bale was equally entertaining too. I loved that he jumped out of the window every time they came looking for him...and was caught every time.


----------



## MM83

coronita said:


> I'm watching Cashmere Mafia. I know, only 7 episodes, but I never got around to watching it when it was on. LOL. I can see why it was canceled. I don't think Lucy Liu can carry a whole show by herself.
> 
> *I don't know if it has been discussed, but is anyone going to cancel Netflix? I think I will have to.*



I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to make up the difference and save in other ways. It would only up my Netflix to $15 a month, but with paying $120 for cable (which is already downsized to just HD and the basics), plus $8 to run Netflix through XBox live....I don't know. Honestly, I wouldn't mind switching to just streaming, if they got with the program and beefed up their selection of NEW streaming movies.

Personally, I feel the price hike is stupid, especially if they're not bringing anything new to the table as a result.


----------



## emcosmo1639

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I really enjoy watching documentaries on Netflix - I have watched quite a few




I just watched Beer Wars the other day...loved it!


----------



## blackadara

I have been watching Alfred Hitchcock.  I really like the creeper episode.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ I LOVE LOVE LOVE your avatar!
Sheldon rocks my socks off


----------



## coronita

Four Weddings and a Funeral. I can't sit through this. Going to find something else!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Yep. Did not like it.


----------



## coronita

Okay, I started watching Arrested Development. Wow, the first episode was so funny.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I heard that over 2 million people have left Netflix because of the price hike....I hope they rethink it! They really do need to add more stuff to streaming. The report also said that Blockbuster paid a booty load of money so that they get the new releases first. Which is why it takes another 30 days until they get to Netflix. I wonder if BB is going to start up a system like Netflix....hmmm


----------



## coronita

Well I just read that Walmart purchased a site - vu something? 

Here is the article ....

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/26/idUS113302858720110726

I'm going to ride out Netflix until the end of August and then cancel. It may just be temporary, but I can't see myself paying more than $20 a month for this service. If they had everything on streaming that would be great but they aren't allowed to do that because of copyrights and other issues.


----------



## MM83

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I heard that over 2 million people have left Netflix because of the price hike....I hope they rethink it! They really do need to add more stuff to streaming. The report also said that Blockbuster paid a booty load of money so that they get the new releases first. Which is why it takes another 30 days until they get to Netflix. I wonder if BB is going to start up a system like Netflix....hmmm



They have a system like Netflix, just without streaming. I actually hate Blockbuster, I really don't have a good reason why, but they go into the category of Walmart and Best Buy for me- I don't shop there.

All the Blockbuster stores in my area have closed, fingers crossed the whole company goes out of business.


----------



## babypie

coronita said:


> Okay, I started watching Arrested Development. Wow, the first episode was so funny.



Keep watching it gets better


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Yeah I don't like BB either. Not sure why, but I think it has to do with how they used to work their late fees and bullsh*t. It was insane, I know it's not the same now. I have a feeling that only a few well used stores will stay open and everything else will be a kiosk.


----------



## needloub

I have _True Grit_ on the way...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have to call Netflix.  I keep getting an error message on my ipad- saying something to the effect that they can't reach the site.  But i can watch movies on my netflix app thats on my phone.  I'm wondering if I have to delete the app and re-install.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I just watched *Secretariat* (streaming)- it was GREAT!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

needloub said:


> I have _True Grit_ on the way...



I really enjoyed it!! Though the original will always have a special place in my heart. It reminds me of my grandfather


----------



## babypie

Starting The Wire season 2.  My gosh this show is amazing!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I think I will be canceling too. I might keep the streaming for my son in college but honestly they have nothing in there.  If they had new releases it would be different.

The last time I called they said oh we are working on a big project that is bringing us all new stuff right away for streaming blah blah blah but I havent seen it. He said that is why they were raising their rates. But I am going to cancel. 

I used to love Netflix, but since I have HBO and SHO and connected to Yahoo and stuff I can rent a movie from home and not even have to wait for something in the mail or deal with a kiosk. 

So bye bye Netflix for me come September. They got greedy....way to greedy!!!


----------



## coronita

How do I find out when they pull the money for my Netflix account? I want to cancel before they pull for September! I checked my account and I don't see any dates.

I keep bouncing from show to show and I started watching Flash Forward. It only lasted one season, but it reminds me of LOST.


----------



## Choco_pug

I just watched Merlin Season1, episode 3. It's a great show.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

coronita said:


> How do I find out when they pull the money for my Netflix account? I want to cancel before they pull for September! I checked my account and I don't see any dates.
> 
> I keep bouncing from show to show and I started watching Flash Forward. It only lasted one season, but it reminds me of LOST.



They always send an email to the addy on the account. It goes to my DH, and I think it depends on when you started using it?? I'm not sure if it's the same date for everyone.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Choco_pug said:


> I just watched Merlin Season1, episode 3. It's a great show.



I have almost clicked that show...just haven't yet. I think I will now


----------



## MM83

Really? I NEVER get an email when they charge me. The only time I got an email regarding funds was when I forgot to give them my new CC #.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

MM83 said:


> Really? I NEVER get an email when they charge me. The only time I got an email regarding funds was when I forgot to give them my new CC #.



Hmmm...odd!! That is very strange!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

MM83 said:


> Really? I NEVER get an email when they charge me. The only time I got an email regarding funds was when I forgot to give them my new CC #.



I believe the only email you when their rates are changing. They are increasing in September so they just sent out an email saying if you want to change or cancel do it by Sept 1.


----------



## coronita

I don't get an email confirmation either!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Sorry guys, I just asked DH and the email isn't from Netflix, it's from PayPal. We have it set up to pay for through there. My bad


----------



## loves

Mentalist season two


----------



## Addictista

I've decided to cancel DVDs and keep streaming for now. I tend to get a DVD, forget that I have it, and send it back 4 months later, so it's a waste to me.   I use streaming to watch old movies - they're my new discovery (movies with Hepburn and Tracy, Joan Crawford, etc.).  I was going to try Hulu Plus, but after hearing about the commercials, I'll pass.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG these commercials on the internet drive me insane.  Does Ad Block work on Hulu? I am not familiar with Hulu at all. Do you use a browser to watch? Maybe AB would work if it is.


----------



## purseinsanity

Camelot!


----------



## MM83

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Sorry guys, I just asked DH and the email isn't from Netflix, it's from PayPal. We have it set up to pay for through there. My bad




Well, that would make sense! My Xbox Live account didn't email me either, but then again, [Bill] Gates runs that, so I wouldn't expect any less. I'm going to keep it until October, if they haven't beefed up streaming by then or offered a different option, I'll cancel. I'm thinking they will do something before the holidays, because I'm assuming more people will stream in the winter, as opposed to summer.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I did receive an email from Netflix a few days before the big announcement.  I called a family meeting about it...:lolots:  I think we are going to just streaming.

Just watched Harry Potter & Deathly Hallows Pt. 1 
Hedwig & Dobby....:cry:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Addictista said:


> I've decided to cancel DVDs and keep streaming for now. I tend to get a DVD, forget that I have it, and send it back 4 months later, so it's a waste to me. I use streaming to watch old movies - they're my new discovery (movies with Hepburn and Tracy, Joan Crawford, etc.). I was going to try Hulu Plus, but after hearing about the commercials, I'll pass.


 
I have hulu+ and the commercials drive me crazy.  They're only 30 second spots but still.  Annoying.  Once I figure out whats wrong w/ my ipad app I might cancel hulu+.  And another thing about Hulu+ I've been watching Grays and the episodes arent in number order.  It shows up like this: 1.5.8.3 annoying.  I much prefer netflix.


----------



## Addictista

talldrnkofwater said:


> I have hulu+ and the commercials drive me crazy.  They're only 30 second spots but still.  Annoying.  Once I figure out whats wrong w/ my ipad app I might cancel hulu+.  And another thing about Hulu+ I've been watching Grays and the episodes arent in number order.  It shows up like this: 1.5.8.3 annoying.  I much prefer netflix.



The thing that gets me about Hulu+ is that if I'm paying a monthly fee, I think there should be no commercials.  Thanks for the episode number info, it just solidifies my decision not to go to Hulu.


----------



## s2media

Screw having to watch ads on a paid streaming service.  That model is so outdated.  I haven't had cable for 8+years and will never go to it.  So long as Netflix doesn't incorporate ads into their streaming, I'll be with them till the end.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Currently watching That 70s show, the entire show, 2 discs at a time.


----------



## juneping

instant watch: Secretariat


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Book Of Eli


----------



## juneping

Kitsunegrl said:


> I did receive an email from Netflix a few days before the big announcement.  I called a family meeting about it...:lolots:  I think we are going to just streaming.
> 
> Just watched Harry Potter & Deathly Hallows Pt. 1
> Hedwig & Dobby....:cry:



i also changed it to streaming only...but i don't need a family meeting, just me, and myself.


----------



## Love4MK

Still watching _Law & Order: SVU_.  I've now made it to season nine!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

juneping said:


> instant watch: Secretariat



I really enjoyed it, what did you think?


----------



## juneping

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I really enjoyed it, what did you think?



i also enjoyed it a lot. i was quite touched to be honest. the way penny hung on to the horse and she overcame the $6M debt. and secretariat who was made to run, exactly the way God intended. i googled that his heart was 22 pounds, 2.5 times larger than regular horses. and his big heart gene only passed to his daughters. his sons weren't really great runners....but his grandsons from his daughters were.


----------



## babypie

I watched Kramer vs Kramer last night, gosh, Meryl Streep was soooo young!


----------



## terps08

127 Hours... SO INTENSE.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

terps08 said:


> 127 Hours... SO INTENSE.



Yeah it was! I couldn't watch parts of it....I had to turn away! 
Really helps to put things into perspective though.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

juneping said:


> i also enjoyed it a lot. i was quite touched to be honest. the way penny hung on to the horse and she overcame the $6M debt. and secretariat who was made to run, exactly the way God intended. i googled that his heart was 22 pounds, 2.5 times larger than regular horses. and his big heart gene only passed to his daughters. his sons weren't really great runners....but his grandsons from his daughters were.



I agree...I wish that I had watched it sooner. I enjoyed the cameo by Penny herself, that was pretty neat


----------



## whatscute

Watching Buffy! That Angel is dreeaamy


----------



## MM83

Hall Pass.... LOVED IT. I have never seen Mr. MM so completely enthralled in a cheesy, romantic comedy. That said, he wants a hall pass, I told him he can have one...in 10 years (after he's let himself go some more).

I think my favorite part was when the friend said he knew where to find the REALLY hot babes and they ask where, and he responds, "Chilis!" And of course, the golf course scene, I laughed so hard, I cried.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

whatscute said:


> Watching Buffy! That Angel is dreeaamy



Don't forget to watch 'Angel' - those two are ones of the few that I started watching as soon as we got Netflix! And yeah it was all so I could see some luscious Angel.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Watching *Spirit of the Marathon* - thinking about running a 5k in a month or so and then a 13.1k in Jan


** it has just started and I'm getting all emotional about it. Goosebumps all over and even some tears....whoa! If I'm this bad now, what will I be like when I actually do it?? LOL


----------



## blackadara

I'm watching the Halloween episodes of Roseanne.  The Simpsons and Roseanne have the best Halloween episodes.  I wish the Simpsons were on streaming.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Last night I started *Damages* - I was hooked after the first episode, going to watch more tonight for sure!


----------



## Jennifer_C

I'm rewatching Weeds from the beginning 



whatscute said:


> Watching Buffy! That Angel is dreeaamy



I didn't know Buffy was on Netflix!  That's definitely going into my queue 



ilovepinkhearts said:


> Don't forget to watch 'Angel' - those two are ones of the few that I started watching as soon as we got Netflix! And yeah it was all so I could see some luscious Angel.



I love Angel


----------



## mothbeast

Rewatchign early seasons of Midsomer Murders.

Watched the only season of Trauma and watched a few episodes of Toddlers and Tiaras which were just nuts.


----------



## lil_peanut

Watching all the seasons of Mad Men...I am so totally reeled in, it's not even funny. I'm on season 3 now. How the heck did I NOT watch this before??

Oh, and DH and I are just going to go the streaming route come Sept. Seems there's a lot more to offer.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Eagle


----------



## ILuvShopping

lil_peanut said:


> Watching all the seasons of Mad Men...I am so totally reeled in, it's not even funny. I'm on season 3 now. How the heck did I NOT watch this before??
> 
> Oh, and DH and I are just going to go the streaming route come Sept. Seems there's a lot more to offer.



is mad men available through streaming now???


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ it is! i'm not sure how many seasons or episodes, my dh started watching it the other night and just couldn't' get into it.


i am totally hooked on *Damages*!! it's just whoa - so many twists and turns!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ it is! i'm not sure how many seasons or episodes, my dh started watching it the other night and just couldn't' get into it.
> 
> 
> i am totally hooked on *Damages*!! it's just whoa - so many twists and turns!



Yep I added mad men to my queue.  It's 52 episodes iirc. 

I'm still watching Greys, I'm up to s6.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

we have _*Source Code*_ (on disc) for me and hubster to watch tonight after family date night


----------



## babypie

Ohhh Grey's Anatomy just came on streaming, I've never watched it, might give it a try.


----------



## chantal1922

Season 1 of Mad Men on instant player


----------



## lil_peanut

ILuvShopping said:


> is mad men available through streaming now???



Yes! Now I'm all caught up and ready for season 5 to start. It's gonna be a looong wait.


----------



## babypie

I was really young when Twin Peaks came out and never saw it - started watching it last night.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead* is a must see!!!
It's a documentary and my husband and I both really enjoyed it 

**It's streaming


----------



## NoSnowHere

SVU season 5.  I have a long way to go!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Better off Ted


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

scarlett_2005 said:


> Better off Ted



I really enjoyed it...Lots of laughs!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Lord Of War


----------



## Jennifer_C

I just finished watching Weeds seasons 1-5 again.


----------



## Cait

Keeping Up Appearances
Deathwish


----------



## Sternchen

Is anyone having problems with Netflix today? It's sooooooo slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Sternchen said:


> Is anyone having problems with Netflix today? It's sooooooo slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!



I'm actually watching cable today... LOL


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Barney - please please please shoot me now!! ush:


----------



## flowinq

I am on season 4 of Army Wives and really enjoying it. It really surprised me actually, I thought I would watch one episode and not like it but I really do. I recommend giving it a shot if you haven't seen it!


----------



## MM83

All Good Things- Liked it quite a bit. Very weird and dark, but good. Dunst was great in it, as was Gossling. 

Has anyone noticed a decline in new releases on the streaming side of things? All my "New Releases" that were recommended for me were sooooo disappointing. They were all old movies, if I wanted to watch 12 Monkeys or whatever, I'd wait till TNT played it some Saturday afternoon. I'm not pleased with the price hike, if they want my business things better change in the next few weeks.


----------



## coronita

Still watching FlashForward but I have 2 movies - Stranger than Fiction and I forget what else. LOL.


----------



## aklein

MM83 said:


> All Good Things- Liked it quite a bit. Very weird and dark, but good. Dunst was great in it, as was Gossling.
> 
> Has anyone noticed a decline in new releases on the streaming side of things? All my "New Releases" that were recommended for me were sooooo disappointing. They were all old movies, if I wanted to watch 12 Monkeys or whatever, I'd wait till TNT played it some Saturday afternoon. I'm not pleased with the price hike, if they want my business things better change in the next few weeks.


 
I have.  I think it's because Netflix is having a harder time working out negotiations with studios and some studios are not giving Netflix rights to instantly stream their movies/shows.  It's all about $.  Netflix made a lot of money because they were able to get the rights to stream content instantly and the studios have realized that they were basially losing money.


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> I have.  I think it's because Netflix is having a harder time working out negotiations with studios and some studios are not giving Netflix rights to instantly stream their movies/shows.  It's all about $.  Netflix made a lot of money because they were able to get the rights to stream content instantly and the studios have realized that they were basially losing money.



Frankly, I could save about $25 a month (with the new pricing, as of Sept.) if I dropped Netflix and went back to RedBox, I would also get new releases faster. However, I've noticed RedBox has been declining in my area, I noticed two former RB's that are now Blockbuster boxes. With that said, I will not purchase anything from BB, I despise them, like I despise Walmart.


----------



## Love4MK

I've made it to season ten of _Law & Order: SVU_!  I'm not going to know what to do with myself when I've caught up!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Malibu's most wanted


----------



## juneping

gone with the wind.


----------



## peace43

Entourage Season 7


----------



## MM83

*Winter's Bone*- Liked it, very dark, but good.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Masterpiece Classic: Wuthering Heights


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I have had *Damages* season 3 disc 1 for like a week now, and I have sorta watched the 1st episode...our new blog has totally taken over...LOL


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I finally finished Greys.  I'm going to finish watching Parks & Recs


----------



## exotikittenx

Just watched Best in Show... hysterical!


----------



## blackadara

Ichabod and Mr. Toad


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*Man in the Moon*


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Keeping up with the kardashians


----------



## flowinq

Weeds... really liking it!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The lovely bones


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> The lovely bones



Oh!! That movie got to me....I really was happy with the ending though!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Oh!! That movie got to me....I really was happy with the ending though!



I had to pause it, because these kids don't let me watch it lol!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just about to watch "the kids are alright."


----------



## yajaira

reno911


----------



## MM83

Watched: 

*Bronson*: It would have been 100% better, if it didn't have the lead character in theater make up, reenacting and narrating. I fell asleep an hour into it. Mr. MM hated it.
*Sweet Karma* (It was Mr. MM's night to pick): Decent, lots of nudity and violence.


----------



## babypie

United States of Tara season 3


----------



## nutrihuney

MM83 said:


> *Winter's Bone*- Liked it, very dark, but good.



i finally watched Winter's Bone on Friday.  How could a family be so sick and twisted?  I thought it was excellent and understand why Jennifer Lawrence was nominated for the Oscar.


----------



## clu13

Six Feet Under - Season 5


----------



## babypie

I watched Grey's anatomy Season 1 ep 1 & 2 last night.  I never watched the show when it was on.  It was OK so far


----------



## carvedwords

Yesterday watched You Again.


----------



## ByMoonlight

Hoarders! It's a guilty pleasure. I'm the type of person who likes to keep an immaculate house in spite of my characteristic to be lazy... So it's interesting to me to see houses that aren't. Shock value, I guess. Also, I'm very interested in mental health issues and aspire to work in the field one day soon, so to see how OCD/hoarding affects the lives of so many people (not just the hoarders themselves) is somewhat "educational."


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

carvedwords said:


> Yesterday watched You Again.



So did I!! 
It was pretty funny.


----------



## harleyNemma

The Single Man


----------



## lil_peanut

Stolen with Jon Hamm
Not bad, pretty depressing.


----------



## needloub

I just received _The Adjustment Bureau_


----------



## blackadara

Watched Poltergeist on streaming and The Conspirator on DVD.


----------



## wigglytuff

American dad! And lots of it.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I just finished an 8 part documentary about New York and Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead about a couple of guys that lose a ton of weight by juicing.   The only reason I keep Netflix is that I love the number of documentaries they have that I cannot find elsewhere.


----------



## chantal1922

Over the weekend I watching The Roommate and The Fighter


----------



## coachariffic

I watched Season 3 of The Tudors half on Netflix half on Amazon prime videos.


----------



## carvedwords

The Wizard


----------



## coronita

Flash Forward episode 7. After this is done I will pick something else.


----------



## coconutsboston

Melrose Place 2.0


----------



## coronita

Ten Inch Hero. It wasn't bad, it had that guy from Supernatural in it. (Eckels?) It is about a bunch of people that work in a sandwich shop and their personal lives.


----------



## LADC_chick

Using Netflix to lessen the feelings of Mad Men withdrawals.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LA Ink


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm almost afraid that I have run out of things to watch....how do I change up the different categories?


----------



## flwrgirl

LADC_chick said:


> Using Netflix to lessen the feelings of Mad Men withdrawals.


 
That's exactly what I've been doing.


----------



## coronita

Netflix gives me 5 suggestions even though I have rated over a thousand movies!


----------



## randr21

max and mary, film noir in claymation.


----------



## chantal1922

The Forsyte Saga


----------



## MM83

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I'm almost afraid that I have run out of things to watch....how do I change up the different categories?



I just discovered there are waaay more movies if you search (I'm a little slow). Maybe type a movie you like into Amazon and see what movies pop up, that are similar? I do that with books.


----------



## babypie

Dexter season 5


----------



## MAGJES

I'm currently addicted....
I've been watching *Mad Men* on my Ipad for 2 days......nonstop almost.

Never seen it before and now I love it.


----------



## IrisCole

Nikita


----------



## chantal1922

I just finished The Forsyte Saga. Now I am waiting for Wall Street Money Never Sleeps to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## buzzytoes

The series Obssession on A&E.


----------



## ByMoonlight

Toddlers and Tiaras. Such a guilty pleasure.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i finished the entire madmen series last week - i think i was just plan irritated by the end lol

tried to watch niptuck from the beginning - i started watching that on tv it's last 2-3 seasons. but i couldn't take it by the 2nd episode. too ridiculous.


----------



## senoe

Breaking bad


----------



## buzzytoes

I tried watching Mad Men and don't really understand why everyone freaks out over it. I am into episode five or six from the first season. It's ok but I'm not sitting there thinking "OMG I can't get enough!!!" as I watch it. 

Need to find something new to watch today so maybe I will try Toddlers & Tiaras.


----------



## dstalksalot

ILuvShopping said:


> i finished the entire madmen series last week - i think i was just plan irritated by the end lol
> 
> tried to watch niptuck from the beginning - i started watching that on tv it's last 2-3 seasons. but i couldn't take it by the 2nd episode. too ridiculous.



Ohh, I did not know madmen was streaming.....will check it out. I have been waiting for that one.

I  have been on a Netflix spree this week since my husband is working out of town this week and we can stream it. I watched the entire Ally Mcbeal season 4. The one with Robert Downey Jr. In it. Then I watched Iron Man 2 and Restoration. I guess u was in the mood for a little Robert... He is so good.

Last night I watched a special on U2 Joshua Tree and started Good  Will Hunting. I forgot how amazing that film is.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ice road truckers


----------



## blackadara

I watched Monster Squad Monday night.  I don't know how I went almost 25 years without watching this. I love it.  

I have Invasion of the Body Snatchers for tonight.


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I tried watching Mad Men and don't really understand why everyone freaks out over it. I am into episode five or six from the first season. It's ok but I'm not sitting there thinking "OMG I can't get enough!!!" as I watch it.
> 
> Need to find something new to watch today so maybe I will try Toddlers & Tiaras.



exactly my thought. i kept waiting for something awesome to happen. i felt like i wasted many many hours of my life watching the entire series lol  and by the end i was SO irritated by the main actor.


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3


----------



## choozen1ne

mad men season 3 and 4 on instant watch and A Team on DVD


----------



## crunchy buns

I just finished The Game.

Looking for another series to get into.  Started breaking bad today so we'll see.


----------



## babypie

Memoirs of a Geisha on dvd

Just finished Dexter season 5, still making my way through Grey's Anatomy, started from the beginning, almost finishing up season 5, gotta do 6 and 7 next - will be DVR-ing season 8 when it starts this week LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

from the earth to the moon


----------



## Stacyy

I am rewatching all of Charmed. Love/miss this show.


----------



## Stilettolife

Don't laugh but I'm rewatching Power Rangers Zeo.  I'm also catching up on Hercules and Xena


----------



## luvtocarry

am glad i came across to this thread..just discoverd Netfilx..thank you


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Finally caught up on all episodes of The Closer, NCIS and Burn Notice.  Except for price increase, I love Netflix!


----------



## babypie

I wish Netflix would stop screwing around.  I stuck with them after the price increase and now this mess.... 

*Qwikster: Netflix To Split DVD Service Into New Business*

In a post on The Netflix Blog that went up Sunday night, the company's CEO, Reed Hastings, announced that Netflix would split its DVD-by-mail service and its streaming-video service into two companies. The new DVD-only company, called "Qwikster," will be completely separate from the streaming business. Hastings also expressed contrition for the way the company rolled out its recent price hike, which alienated many customers.

Hastings wrote: "It is clear from the feedback over the past two months that many members felt we lacked respect and humility in the way we announced the separation of DVD and streaming, and the price changes. That was certainly not our intent, and I offer my sincere apology." He went on to announce that Qwikster -- the name is chosen "because it refers to quick delivery" -- is becoming its own entity because " "we realized that streaming and DVD by mail are becoming two quite different businesses, with very different cost structures, different benefits that need to be marketed differently, and we need to let each grow and operate independently."

The move comes on the heels of an overwhelmingly negative reaction to Netflix's price hike in July. This week, the company announced it had lost many more subscribers than expected, and its stock price fell accordingly.

Early reaction to the surprise move was mixed. Twitter users did not warm to the name "Qwikster," but Erick Schnonfeld at TechCrunch gave Hastings the thumbs up.

"Youve got to give him credit for moving fast in the direction where he thinks the greatest opportunity lies.

"Who knows how investors will react in the morning?" Schonfeld wrote. "But it is the right move."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/19/qwikster-netflix-streaming-dvds_n_969135.html


----------



## sweet_pees

i watched switched at birth... this show has a high hottie alert


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm catching up on Breaking Bad....I think I may almost be all caught up!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

So after Netflix went up to $20 we decided to stop getting their dvds. I will just use redbox from here on out...cheaper in the long run.

I started *Switched at Birth* and finished it in the same day :shame: I really liked it.

Right now I am working my way through *Raising Hope* - if you haven't seen it, you MUST! OhMyGoodness, it is hilarious!!!!


----------



## needloub

Just received _Thor_ for DH...


----------



## pinklepurr

just started streaming Breaking Bad...great show so far!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Right now I am working my way through *Raising Hope* - if you haven't seen it, you MUST! OhMyGoodness, it is hilarious!!!!




great show!!  i think i missed a lot of episodes last season but it's kind of one of those shows where you don't really need to watch it all to know what's going on lol


----------



## babypie

Just finished season 6 of Grey's Anatomy, season 7 next then I can start watching season 8 on tv.  Phew!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Bill Cunningham new York 
I just started watching Mad Men and I added Breaking Bad to my instant queue.


----------



## Love4MK

They just added season twelve of _Law & Order: SVU_ so I've started that so I can finish it and watch the current season on tv.


----------



## babypie

Felicity


----------



## xikry5talix

Brothers & Sisters. I loveee this show...so sad it got canceled


----------



## aklein

babypie said:


> Felicity


 
Me too.  I forgot how good that show was.  I miss the WB.


----------



## babypie

aklein said:


> Me too.  I forgot how good that show was.  I miss the WB.


 I just started S1, three episodes in.  Was Noel always so annoying? LOL


----------



## GirlFriday

Watching Season 2 of Frasier.


----------



## needloub

babypie said:


> I just started S1, three episodes in.  Was Noel always so annoying? LOL



No  I actually cried when Felicity was cancelled LOL! I miss that show...

I just received Mao's Last Dancer


----------



## babypie

needloub said:


> No  I actually cried when Felicity was cancelled LOL! I miss that show...
> 
> I just received Mao's Last Dancer



Remember what a big deal her hair was?


----------



## GirlFriday

I just watched a movie called Timer and it was excellent.  I recommend it on streaming.


----------



## lovehgss1

Numbers


----------



## lil_peanut

The Wonder Years!!!! So excited this show is finally on netflix!!


----------



## juneping

last night  (yesterday)

frasier  (today)


----------



## needloub

babypie said:


> Remember what a big deal her hair was?



Oh I remember LOL!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Mad Men

And I just added Private Practice and The Walking Dead


----------



## kiuty77

Psych --> great awesome mystery solving, slapstick funny show


----------



## kiuty77

Wow, seems like a lot of people are watching Breaking Bad.  I watched a few episodes with my bf and was hooked (along with other shows).  I also just started watching Lost (I know I know...  I am about 5 years behind. lol)


----------



## Sassys

Luther season 1


----------



## MM83

The Dilemma- _Hooooorrrible._ Vince Vaughn- This is your second strike, I can forgive the atrocity that was Couples Retreat, but this was terrible. You have one more to redeem yourself.


----------



## blackadara

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^^ thanks for the heads up...now I'm watching it!!


----------



## needloub

Watched Mao's Last Dancer - beautiful movie


----------



## RTA

Bones, season 1


----------



## Cindi

I loved this one. He is truly an amazing dancer.





needloub said:


> Watched Mao's Last Dancer - beautiful movie


----------



## kateincali

Damages, season three


----------



## lovehgss1

Cindi said:


> I loved this one. He is truly an amazing dancer.


 
I loved this movie too. It was a little slow moving but what an amazing dancer.


----------



## Jahpson

Law and Order


----------



## MM83

*Red State*- LOVE! It's one of my favorite movies this year, which says a lot, because there really hasn't been anything too great. I think it did a wonderful job of conveying the fanatical nature of the overly "religious." John Goodman was fantastic.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i watched paranormal activity 1 yesterday and have #2 in my que. 
i thought #1 was ok... the creepy parts were pretty creepy (when watching them in complete daylight while keeping my mind fairly occupied with other stuff lol) but i thought the acting was kinda cheesy.
and i thought the ending was dumb.


----------



## babypie

MM83 said:


> *Red State*- LOVE! It's one of my favorite movies this year, which says a lot, because there really hasn't been anything too great. I think it did a wonderful job of conveying the fanatical nature of the overly "religious." John Goodman was fantastic.



Ohh this looks interesting, added to my queue!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Breaking Bad season 1.


----------



## chantal1922

The Office Season 7


----------



## MM83

babypie said:


> Ohh this looks interesting, added to my queue!




Let me know how you like it! It has very black and white reviews, love it or hate it. I didn't get the amount of people complaining about it not being a true horror movie. Ok, so it was misclassified, but seriously, aside from that, can you just overlook it and decide based on other factors?


----------



## buzzytoes

Dear Zachary: A Letter to His Son About His Father

Absolutely heartbreaking documentary.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Grey's Anatomy Seasons 6 & 7


----------



## terps08

Getting back into Lost - I missed season 5 and 6 when it was on tv!


----------



## ~bastet

I just started season 2 of Breaking Bad, this show is addictive!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

paranormal haunts and horrors


----------



## Stilettolife

Hercules the Legendary journeys . I'm trying to keep myself awake at work


----------



## needloub

I have _Hall Pass_ to watch...


----------



## babypie

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

wicked attraction


----------



## needloub

I have _The Lincoln Lawyer_...


----------



## chantal1922

I watched Small Island yesterday.


----------



## babypie

Season 4 of Felicity


----------



## McLoverly

I've been home sick all weekend. I watched the entire series "The Tudors" from start to finish.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Grrrr!  I'm watching nothing because I haven't been able to find the damn Roku remote in days.  I strongly suspect the couch ate it but the kitty is also a suspect...


----------



## lovehgss1

Notting Hill and Numb3rs, Bones and Say Yes To The Dress


----------



## Cait

The Human Centipede (dreadful. I watched the first hour, was so grossed out, I peaced out.)
The Magnificent Seven
Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story


----------



## IrisCole

Damages, season three


----------



## McLoverly

Any suggestions for something really cathartic?


----------



## lovehgss1

Lie to Me


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Melissa and Joey


----------



## whatscute

The Vampire Diaries (season 2 was good)

Breaking Bad- great great great


----------



## Jeannam2008

I have a few recently watched: cyberbully, you again, gnomeo and juliet, paranormal entity, and a tv show life unexpected


----------



## Jennifer_C

Watching "Angel", season one again.


----------



## babypie

Finished *Felicity*, started watching *Nip/Tuck*.  Hasn't grabbed me yet but I'll stick with it a bit more.


----------



## Cait

BBC doc: Hiroshima
Fry & Laurie


----------



## NagaJolokia

Very recently watched:

_The Time Traveler's Wife
Black Swan
Ip Man
Ip Man 2
Faces in the Crowd
Enough
Catch Me If you Can_


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I'm watching - *Raising the Bar*
I'm not paying very close attention to it though...I like to have some background noise on while I work on my laptop


----------



## NagaJolokia

NagaJolokia said:


> Very recently watched:
> 
> _The Time Traveler's Wife
> Black Swan
> Ip Man
> Ip Man 2
> Faces in the Crowd
> Enough
> Catch Me If you Can_




I forgot to add _Mary and Max_.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Guardian...it's just okay so far.


----------



## babypie

Watched *Inglourious Basterds* last night.


----------



## babypie

Awww I started watching *The Wonder Years* from the beginning.  Such a great show!


----------



## Jennifer_C

I'm watching *Angel*, season 2.



babypie said:


> Awww I started watching *The Wonder Years* from the beginning.  Such a great show!



I didn't know that was on there!  Going to add it to my queue


----------



## NoSnowHere

Finished the entire Breaking Bad episodes from seasons 1-3 in about 2 weeks. Now back to SVU season 7.


----------



## chantal1922

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## kateincali

Burn Notice season one. Does it get better? I'm eight episodes in and I'm bored.


----------



## Jennifer_C

faith_ann said:


> Burn Notice season one. Does it get better? I'm eight episodes in and I'm bored.



I do think it got better


----------



## kirsten

The Walking Dead season 1. Watched the whole season all day. Too addicting to leave the house. lol


----------



## kateincali

Jennifer_C said:


> I do think it got better


You're right! It picked up pretty much right after I posted that question.


----------



## Love4MK

Finished season twelve of _Law & Order: SVU_ and now I'm onto _Burn Notice_.  They finally added it for streaming!


----------



## NagaJolokia

_127 Hours_ - Really well-executed and somewhat entertaining. 
_Raging Bull_ - So boring and there was not much to speak about in terms of merit. 
_Limitless_ - Very exciting and inspiring movie.


----------



## poopsie

I just signed up for Netflix!!! Can't wait to get started


----------



## babypie

Movie *Youth in Revolt*


----------



## lovehgss1

Liimitless

I Can Do Bad by myself


----------



## buzzytoes

babypie said:


> Watched *Inglourious Basterds* last night.


 
I hate how graphic this movie is but DH watches it pretty much every time it comes on TV.

Yesterday I watched Limitless (interesting but not really how I thought it was going to be) and Take Me Home Tonight.


----------



## Jennifer_C

I'm into season 5 of _Angel_.  My TiVo's broken and I'm waiting for the new unit to arrive.  Netflix has been wonderful!!!

Right now I'm watching _Why Did I Get Married?_.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I've also been watching _Breaking Bad_, and while it's good, it's far from spectacular like the reviews in general say.


----------



## Threshold

_The Trip_ ~  Did not pass the 10 minute test.  

_Barney's Version_ ~ did not make it to 3 minutes in the ten minute test.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That 70s Show, all seasons! It's soooo funny!


----------



## AlovesJ

Extremely bored last night, I watched Tangled and Crimes of Fashion. Tangled was so/so. I'm not under 10 though so I don't know what I expected. I fell asleep watching Crimes of Fashion, and I'm not going to go back to it.


----------



## AlovesJ

Oh...I also watched What Dreams May Come. I've always wanted to watch it. 

About a month ago I found Raising Hope. Now I watch season 2 every Tuesday. It's cute and funny.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Wicked Attraction


----------



## dolllover

Season 2 of The Tudors. Love this series.


----------



## babypie

Movie *Step-Brothers* and working through season 2 of *Nip/Tuck*


----------



## Love4MK

Just finished season four of _Burn Notice_.  Now I'm working on season two of _Psych_.


----------



## TinksDelite

The foreign versions of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (really good!) and The Girl Who Played with Fire (not as good)... plan on watching the final installment this weekend.


----------



## Cait

The Pursuit of Happyness. Still cry like a baby...


----------



## coconutsboston

Just rewatched Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## chantal1922

I watched Brick Lane over the weekend. Bridesmaids should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Jennifer_C

Rewatching "Grey's Anatomy".


----------



## ILuvShopping

i watched a discovery channel series called "disappear" (i think that's what it was called). each episode was a story about how someone just vanished, in a couple episodes the person was found years later, in a couple more the people were found dead and in most of them nothing was ever found of the person. those ones were really heart breaking, especially if they were young adults.


----------



## Love4MK

_White Collar_ season two.


----------



## Love4MK

_Psych_ season four.


----------



## creighbaby

murder she wrote, battlestar galactica, and a bunch of british programs.


----------



## babypie

Movie *Big Fish* and working my way through season 4 of* Nip/Tuck*


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

70's show


----------



## terps08

The Change Up


----------



## babypie

Movie: *Red State*
And just started watching *Big Love* (which is going slooowww since it's on discs! grr)


----------



## kateincali

The perfect host


----------



## LADC_chick

Getting my fix of _The Cosby Show_. This show is still so funny!


----------



## coconutsboston

Just finished up the last season of 90210


----------



## Salt4YourWounds

Currently working my way through season 4 of *Rescue Me*.


----------



## babypie

Finished season 3 of *Son's of Anarchy*
Finished season 5 of *Nip/Tuck*


----------



## Jeannam2008

Watching ArmyWives seasons 1 - 5


----------



## leilani01

Mad Men - Season 1


----------



## lovehgss1

Downton Abbey, Kimora Life in the Fab Lane, David Tutera Wedding show.


----------



## frick&frack

the mistresses (BBC series)


----------



## dolllover

Greys Anatomy


----------



## LALALA

NagaJolokia said:


> I've also been watching _Breaking Bad_, and while it's good, it's far from spectacular like the reviews in general say.


 

i totally agree ... but i'm going to keep the faith and keep watching 'breaking bad' but so far its just ok

breaking bad
sons of anarchy season 3 (why the heck wont the priest just give baby abel back?)
law and order -- i WILL get through all 271 episodes


----------



## ValentineW

I've recently finished Lie to Me and am moving on to Dexter...for now. Might stop watching if it gets boring. Will probably try Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead in the future. 

The last series I watched on Netflix was Mad Men but I got bored I think either mid way into Season 1 or at the beginning of Season 2


----------



## Salt4YourWounds

ValentineW said:


> I've recently finished Lie to Me and am moving on to Dexter...for now. Might stop watching if it gets boring. Will probably try Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead in the future.
> 
> The last series I watched on Netflix was Mad Men but I got bored I think either mid way into Season 1 or at the beginning of Season 2



Breaking Bad is amazing.  Watch it.  

Don't waste your time with Walking Dead.  The first season's only like 6 episodes or something; the first part of the second season is about as exciting as watching paint dry.  Seriously ****ty writing.


----------



## Love4MK

_Rescue Me_ season three!  One more episode than onto season four.


----------



## Northergirl

Love4MK said:


> _Rescue Me_ season three! One more episode than onto season four.


 
I love this show! It's well written, great acting, funny, yet serious when they talk about 911. It's to bad it's over.


----------



## ValentineW

I've also started watching Numb3rs 'cause the bf was watching it... it's grew on me.



Salt4YourWounds said:


> Breaking Bad is amazing.  Watch it.
> 
> Don't waste your time with Walking Dead.  The first season's only like 6 episodes or something; the first part of the second season is about as exciting as watching paint dry.  Seriously ****ty writing.



Thanks for the tip! I watched the first 5 episodes of Breaking Bad last week. Amazing acting on the main character's part. 

Do you think Walking Dead's worth a try for the first season alone?


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm streaming LOST and waiting to start the Dexter discs.

I am addicted to LOST, I don't know why I didn't watch when it was on TV.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Grey's Anatomy and Lost!


----------



## .jourdyn.

HIMYM just started season 3.


----------



## kristinized

I'm working on the old Addams Family tv show, love it!


----------



## imgg

Just finished the Defenders.  So sad it was canceled after one season.

Now watching Lie to Me.  It's very good!


----------



## imgg

ClassicFab said:


> I'm streaming LOST and waiting to start the Dexter discs.
> 
> I am addicted to LOST, I don't know why I didn't watch when it was on TV.



I didn't watch it on TV either, but watched all the episodes on Netflix.  It's really good, but started to get boring on the last season.  Definitely worth watching though and it's a lot of watching.


----------



## imgg

ValentineW said:


> I've recently finished Lie to Me and am moving on to Dexter...for now. Might stop watching if it gets boring. Will probably try Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead in the future.
> 
> The last series I watched on Netflix was* Mad Men* but I got bored I think either mid way into Season 1 or at the beginning of Season 2



We got bored with it after 2-3 episodes too.


----------



## janew

We have less choices in Canada but we've watched all seasons of Arrested Development,Rescue me,All the short mystery shows like Twilight zone and such.Would love to watch Sons of Anarchy ,We've watched tons of movies and family oriented movies with our grandson.


----------



## ClassicFab

Still watching LOST

waiting to begin Dexter, Downtown Abbey and True Blood.


----------



## KimmyAnne

I've been rewatching Gossip Girl and Glee.  But I need to start watching Dexter again.


----------



## xikry5talix

Finishing up the last episode of season 1 of Lost. Love it! How come I never watched this before?!


----------



## lovehgss1

Just finished Downton Abbey, then went over to PBS online to watch the 2nd season.


----------



## chantal1922

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Love4MK

_The Office_ Season 2


----------



## dolllover

Grey's Anatomy and Six Feet Under.I've been wanting to start Dexter but after watching Criminal Minds from the beginning I don't know if I want to start another serial killer series.


----------



## kristinized

Futurama season 6


----------



## beduina

I was watching Gossip Girl until i gave Lost a go, am in one the few people who hasn't watched it when it was on?!
Managed to watch Skins (uk original) season 1 and 2 though.
I don't want to think what im gonna watch when i finish watching Lost


----------



## JaimesParke

Watching Bones I'm up to Season 5 and Season 2 of Supernatural. I've liked the random reruns of Supernatural I've seen but now I finally get to watch it from the very beginning. I really love the show so far.


----------



## flwrgirl

dolllover said:
			
		

> Grey's Anatomy and Six Feet Under.I've been wanting to start Dexter but after watching Criminal Minds from the beginning I don't know if I want to start another serial killer series.



Loved six feet under. When I was alone watching it it would creep me out sometimes. I thought the family members who passed would appear and start talking to me.  Haven't seen the show completely from beginning to end.

Watching the grand right now.


----------



## emcosmo1639

How I Met Your Mother---can't believe I haven't seen it until now, it's great!


----------



## cheermom09

Season 7 of Weeds.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished season 2 of RuPaul's Drag Race...yesssssss hun-ty!!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

Law and Order SVU (all of it) 
Bones
a lot of documentaries
Blue Mountain State
Anime


----------



## buzzytoes

Decided to give Downton Abby a shot - pretty good show!


----------



## kristinized

working my way through South Park


----------



## babypie

Finished all of Big Love, now onto S3 of Nurse Jackie.


----------



## ClassicFab

White Collar, I kinda like it!


----------



## lovehgss1

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## needloub

Making my way through _Luther_


----------



## ClassicFab

Sadly, nothing. I have to finish up season 1 of White Collar; too busy


----------



## Cindi

I started watching the original "Dark Shadows". It is totally cheesy. The acting is really bad and it is unintentionally funny. But the story is interesting and I am actually enjoying it. LOL


----------



## sumita

Just finished up 5 seasons of Army Wives!


----------



## babypie

Just starting *Carnivale*


----------



## BelleDuJour

For movies: Lust, Caution (so GOOD!), North & South, The Way We Live Now.

I just started the Forsyte Saga last night!


----------



## onesmallchimera

Mostly documentaries - Mine (it's about the Katrina dogs) was the last one I watched.


----------



## Firefly32

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nip/Tuck


----------



## polishhor

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## polishhor

and White Collar.


----------



## ClassicFab

Nip/Tuck and The Riches.


----------



## frenchie.xo

buzzytoes said:


> Decided to give Downton Abby a shot - pretty good show!



Everyone has been telling me to check this out lately. This will be my next show. Right now re-watching Gossip Girl.


----------



## j0yc3

Supernatural. I'm hooked! Although I'm on my last available season... I guess I'll sign up and watch the last season in HuluPlus. Hoping to finish all before the new and last season comes.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Breaking Bad...I can't stop watching it!


----------



## Bagbug

We bought a Smart TV and signed up for Netflix.  I have watched so much stuff that I WOULD have NEVER watched. 
Pretty Little Liars
Gossip Girl
and this horrid movie on Saturday that I am still disturbed by. "Snow Town" 2011 True Story about Australia's biggest Serial Killer.  I read online reviews and it was so disturbing and violent that people were writing how many people walked out of the Theatre they were watching it at. and then I read that they left the more grusome parts out.  That movie is crazy.


----------



## littlerock

The Wire (I missed most of it the first time around)


----------



## Bagbug

Salt4YourWounds said:


> Breaking Bad is amazing. Watch it.
> 
> Don't waste your time with Walking Dead. The first season's only like 6 episodes or something; the first part of the second season is about as exciting as watching paint dry. Seriously ****ty writing.


 
Love Breaking Bad.  I love Jessie.   he is a sweetheart on the inside.


----------



## babypie

Just finished seasons 1-4 of Breaking Bad.  Going to start Mad Men next


----------



## kiuty77

currently watching Nip/Tuck and Rescue Me.  I was watching Make it or Break it before that. lol. So much teen drama.


----------



## crunchy buns

Pretty Little Liars. I got roped in watching it with my niece so now I'm in the middle of season 1.


----------



## Pure-LA

Finished Downton Abby, I LOVED it! Now into second season of Breaking Bad, addicted
Next Mad Men!


----------



## feudingfaeries

Say yes to the dress


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Breaking bad


----------



## Bagbug

crunchy buns said:


> Pretty Little Liars. I got roped in watching it with my niece so now I'm in the middle of season 1.


 
I watched it too. shhhhhhh with out coaxing.  You know I love the set for Spencer's Bedroom


----------



## randr21

BtVS....never saw this before, is it popular?


----------



## Lanier

Wilfred


----------



## Midge S

randr21 said:


> BtVS....never saw this before, is it popular?



It's only the BEST. SHOW. EVER.  Well, seasons 1-3 anyway.  It's a pop culture icon. 

Watching Foyles War right now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Flash Forward


----------



## flwrgirl

The Vow


----------



## flwrgirl

BelleDuJour said:


> For movies: Lust, Caution (so GOOD!), North & South, The Way We Live Now.
> 
> I just started the Forsyte Saga last night!



I absolutely love the Forsyte Saga. I watched it when it was on tv and 2 times on Netflix. 

The way we live now was also good.


----------



## InTheDesert

Braxton Family Values!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jersey Shore


----------



## kateincali

randr21 said:


> BtVS....never saw this before, is it popular?


yes. the first season is personally my least favourite, but once you're a few episodes into season two (and definitely by the end of it) it really becomes great. still my favourite show and it's been off the air nearly a decade. Angel (its spinoff) is a must-see, too, but would make more sense to start watching after season three of Buffy

i'm still trying to get through the second season of Supernatural. i find it difficult to pay attention to


----------



## needloub

Love Actually


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm flying through Revenge...that show is much better than I had expected.


----------



## Cait

The IT Crowd


----------



## FlapperGal

Bette Davis movies.  I hate TV now.  It's all bollocks now.  Of Human Bondage is a great movie.  She's so unrepentant in that.  I love her!


----------



## Jahpson

they removed First 48 from instant


----------



## lovehgss1

Sherlock Holmes BBC


----------



## Midge S

^^ me too!


----------



## alyssa18o6

Law and order SUV

Keeping up with the kardashians (I can't help it, haha)


----------



## floridalv

Supernatural- DH and I are completely hooked.


----------



## Love4MK

floridalv said:


> Supernatural- DH and I are completely hooked.


 
  The first three seasons are the best!


----------



## carvedwords

Once Upon a Time


----------



## KristiScott

For tv shows, we just finished Mad Men.  I think Sons of Anarchy will be next. 

There are so many good documentaries! I have so many things in my queue, I'm not sure I will ever have time to watch them all.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

the vampire diaries season 3


----------



## crunchy buns

All current on Pretty Little Liars now.  Just started Breaking Bad


----------



## Bkbabe

Just finished Dance Academy's first two seasons. I'm now working on Gossip Girl and Once Upon a Time.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Switched at birth


----------



## thatsme123

Ally Mcbeal.


----------



## InTheDesert

finishing up Lie to Me and just started Revenge!


----------



## elle-mo

Dexter, totally addicted. In the middle of the 2nd season. Great show, don't take it too seriously!


----------



## hybridctr

Just started watching Breaking Bad and it is pretty addicting. Best part is all 4 seasons are available!


----------



## hybridctr

elle-mo said:


> Dexter, totally addicted. In the middle of the 2nd season. Great show, don't take it too seriously!



Everyone is posting about great the new episodes are that just aired... makes me want to start on this show but there are sooo many to catch up with!


----------



## crunchy buns

thatsme123 said:


> Ally Mcbeal.



I used to love that show, I should start that series next.


----------



## nmlondon

InTheDesert said:
			
		

> finishing up Lie to Me and just started Revenge!



Ive had Netflix app (im in the UK) for the last two months and the selection they offer is very poor. Im reading your posts and wondering if we are talking abt the same Netflix . Certainly, there is no Revenge, Mad men, GG etc available but some old and second rate shows or films. I decided to cancel as from the end of month.


----------



## Love4MK

Just re-watched some _Supernatural_ episodes even though I have the DVDs, lol!  It's just so convenient to check into Netflix right on the laptop ...


----------



## buzzytoes

Last season of 90210.


----------



## xikry5talix

Just started the first season of Revenge


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Boardwalk Empire. Watched one episode of late season two, fell in love, watched all episodes quickly in order to watch the season premier (3 wks ago)


----------



## thatsme123

crunchy buns said:


> I used to love that show, I should start that series next.


It's so different from how i remembered it but i continue to watch for the music which i am loving so far!


----------



## thatsme123

nmlondon said:


> Ive had Netflix app (im in the UK) for the last two months and the selection they offer is very poor. Im reading your posts and wondering if we are talking abt the same Netflix . Certainly, there is no Revenge, Mad men, GG etc available but some old and second rate shows or films. I decided to cancel as from the end of month.



I have a US Netflix account but whilst back home in London and I was shocked how different they are. But I do miss Dexter and Always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

hybridctr said:


> Just started watching Breaking Bad and it is pretty addicting. Best part is all 4 seasons are available!




It was a slow start for me, but yes this is addicting LOL!  I am on season 2 now!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Prison Break


----------



## BelleDuJour

flwrgirl said:


> I absolutely love the Forsyte Saga. I watched it when it was on tv and 2 times on Netflix.
> 
> The way we live now was also good.


 
Forsyte Saga just p**ed me off LOL.  Soams was such a jerk!  But I didn't like Irene either.


----------



## BelleDuJour

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Prison Break


 
I should be embarassed to admit this but I'm watching this series for the first time.  It's good.


----------



## BelleDuJour

I watched Breaking Bad and it was OK for me.  I'll keep watching since everyone seems to love it.  I also have Nikita and SYttD in my queue.  I LOVE Netflix!  I don't watch live tv anymore.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> It was a slow start for me, but yes this is addicting LOL!  I am on season 2 now!



Just wait!!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BelleDuJour said:


> I should be embarassed to admit this but I'm watching this series for the first time.  It's good.



I just started watching also totally hooked to it


----------



## BelleDuJour

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I just started watching also totally hooked to it


 
Wentworth is so cute but he doesn't date women, right?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BelleDuJour said:


> Wentworth is so cute but he doesn't date women, right?



Hell yes!! &#10084;&#10084;...lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BelleDuJour said:


> Wentworth is so cute but he doesn't date women, right?



No he doesn't


----------



## bnjj

Prison Break goes downhill.  That shows was so awesome in the beginning.

I recently watched all of Revenge, all of The Vampire Diaries and most of Gossip Girl, none of which I ever watched on TV.

I'm in Canada and our selection is not great but I just tap into the US content.

Not sure what I will watch next.


----------



## Midge S

Foyles War


----------



## Love4MK

bnjj said:
			
		

> Prison Break goes downhill.  That shows was so awesome in the beginning.
> 
> I recently watched all of Revenge, all of The Vampire Diaries and most of Gossip Girl, none of which I ever watched on TV.
> 
> I'm in Canada and our selection is not great but I just tap into the US content.
> 
> Not sure what I will watch next.



I LOVED Prison Break!!  The first two seasons blew me away, but the last two, not so much.  I definitely struggled through the last two, but its worth it to see the whole series.


----------



## crunchy buns

All caught up on breaking bad, LOVED it, and I'm going to start Private Practice.


----------



## BelleDuJour

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> No he doesn't



Tragic.


----------



## BelleDuJour

CobaltBlu said:


> Just wait!!!!



I'm on S1E3 and it's getting more ridiculous LOL.  This poor guy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

found out that season 3 has been added to the investigation discovering "disappeared" whoo hooo!


----------



## kenzibray

I've started watching Doctor Who on Netflix and it's my new addiction! I've flown through the series and I'm almost caught up now.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just added The Walking Dead to my que. I have so many shows to catch up on


----------



## BelleDuJour

bnjj said:


> Prison Break goes downhill.  That shows was so awesome in the beginning.



Ugh, I'm falling for Wentworth more with each episode LOL 
I can't wait for him and the doctor to finally kiss.  Too bad it goes downhill but I guess it's kind of like Ringer: once they escape (if they escape?) where can they go from there?


----------



## Chineka

Ringer


----------



## lovehgss1

Glee, Parenthood, Sherlock, Downton Abbey for TV

Iron Man 2, Transformers Dark of the Moon, Captain America, Decoy Bride


----------



## pmburk

My instant queue:
The X-Files (big shock)
Twin Peaks
Ken Burns' The Civil War
Downtown Abbey
Twilight Zone original series
Frasier 
Mad Men
Law & Order

Movies:
Hollywoodland
True Grit
Rocky
Terminator
White Christmas
Ronin
Cider House Rules
Hunt for Red October
Kansas City Confidential
American Werewolf in London

And a whole bunch more boring b/w old movies. 

Also last night we watched a really dumb Nicolas Cage movie - "Season of the Witch."


----------



## BelleDuJour

I wish they would upload the 2ns season of Downton Abbey.  I already own the first season on DVD.

Prison Break is off the chain.  I have 2 epis left in the first season!


----------



## bCr8iv

Lip Service


----------



## thatsme123

Just started the gifted man.


----------



## PurseFanatic

Chineka said:


> Ringer



Ringer is on Netflix? I'll have to check it out, I started watching the show and missed a few episodes and got lost. 

Right now I'm watching Frasier and Wire in The Blood.


----------



## ClassicFab

Trying to get into Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Jahpson

Just ask my children


This movie is really maddening. It's amazing how unreasonable some people can be


----------



## loveceline30

The Walking Dead Season 2 episode 1


----------



## emcosmo1639

lorraignediau said:


> The Walking Dead Season 2 episode 1



Are you hooked?  I just flew through the first 2 seasons and am now going crazy having to wait for the current episodes each week!

I've gone through Breaking Bad and Walking Dead on Netflix--trying to find something else to watch.  Prison Break, Sons of Anarchy?  Something else?


----------



## Love4MK

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Are you hooked?  I just flew through the first 2 seasons and am now going crazy having to wait for the current episodes each week!
> 
> I've gone through Breaking Bad and Walking Dead on Netflix--trying to find something else to watch.  Prison Break, Sons of Anarchy?  Something else?



I LOVED Prison Break!  Beware, the third and fourth season blow compared to the first two, but its worth it to watch the series in its entirety.  I recommend this show to a lot of people.


----------



## kristinized

Right now I'm working my way through Murder She Wrote, it's such a blast from the past. I just watched an episode where Jessica bought her first clunky box computer and marveled at the idea of transmitting information via a modem. I remember watching this show with my grandma when I was little, so it's been fun.


----------



## LuvManoloB

ClassicFab said:


> Trying to get into Sons of Anarchy



I hope you keep going. It really is an amazing show! It's my favorite on the air right now.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Grey's Anatomy
Weeds
Bones


----------



## BelleDuJour

Love4MK said:


> I LOVED Prison Break! Beware, the third and fourth season blow compared to the first two, but its worth it to watch the series in its entirety. I recommend this show to a lot of people.


 
I just finished the 2nd season.  What the heck did Michael just walk into LOL.


----------



## bnjj

I loved, loved, loved S1 of Prison Break loved S2.  I could not even watch S3; the first two eps were so awful I stopped watching - horrible disappointment.  I tuned back in for S4, which was so ridiculously convoluted, and watched the movie.  

Shows that don't end the way they are "supposed to" make me angry.


----------



## Love4MK

BelleDuJour said:


> I just finished the 2nd season.  What the heck did Michael just walk into LOL.



Michael seems to walk into bad situations rather frequently, lol!



bnjj said:


> I loved, loved, loved S1 of Prison Break loved S2.  I could not even watch S3; the first two eps were so awful I stopped watching - horrible disappointment.  I tuned back in for S4, which was so ridiculously convoluted, and watched the movie.
> 
> Shows that don't end the way they are "supposed to" make me angry.



I forced myself to watch seasons three and four because I convinced myself it was going to get better!  Once I was done, I slapped myself for wasting my time and got a big dose of disappointment.


----------



## bnjj

Love4MK said:


> Michael seems to walk into bad situations rather frequently, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I forced myself to watch seasons three and four because I convinced myself it was going to get better!  Once I was done, I slapped myself for wasting my time and got a big dose of disappointment.



I recall reading that the creator said the show was originally to run for 2 seasons and that both seasons were written in full before it ever started airing.  They should have just stuck with that plan instead of changing the end of S2 and making more seasons.


----------



## Love4MK

bnjj said:


> I recall reading that the creator said the show was originally to run for 2 seasons and that both seasons were written in full before it ever started airing.  They should have just stuck with that plan instead of changing the end of S2 and making more seasons.



It's funny because my college advisor's cousin was the one who created the show and he intended for it to be only two seasons (like you said), but the network demanded more seasons.  He said his cousin knew the storyline was crap because he never wanted to go beyond two seasons.  Just shows that people are greedy and want to make more money as opposed to uphold the integrity of the show.


----------



## BelleDuJour

Love4MK said:


> Michael seems to walk into bad situations rather frequently, lol!
> 
> I forced myself to watch seasons three and four because I convinced myself it was going to get better!  Once I was done, I slapped myself for wasting my time and got a big dose of disappointment.



He's adorable but he has terrible luck.  Still haven't started S3 but I'm already disappointed.


----------



## coconutsboston

Restrepo


----------



## Bagbug

coconutsboston said:


> Restrepo




that was so good.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bagbug said:


> that was so good.



It really was.  My good friend is on his way back from Afghanistan as we speak.  I waited to watch it until I knew he was not there anymore.


----------



## Bagbug

coconutsboston said:


> It really was.  My good friend is on his way back from Afghanistan as we speak.  I waited to watch it until I knew he was not there anymore.


 Ohh I'm so sorry for your loss.  Big hug to you.  The documentary really shed light on what is going on there.  Many many blessings to you and your friend on his way home.  Give him a big hug and thank you.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bagbug said:


> Ohh I'm so sorry for your loss.  Big hug to you.  The documentary really shed light on what is going on there.  Many many blessings to you and your friend on his way home.  Give him a big hug and thank you.



Thank you, will do!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

P Star Rising.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Watched half of "That's my boy" w/adam sandler.  very stupid movie.


----------



## bnjj

I watched the Weeds pilot while on the treadmill.  Not sure what I think of it but will likely give it a couple more eps to decide.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bnjj said:


> I watched the Weeds pilot while on the treadmill.  Not sure what I think of it but will likely give it a couple more eps to decide.



Let me know what you think--everyone recommended it and said I'd like it, but I couldn't get in to the first episode and gave up halfway through the second.  I am now working on Dexter but was thinking of trying Weeds out again once I finish Dexter.


----------



## bnjj

I will report back.

I as thinking of watching Dexter on NF but NF is missing many seasons.


----------



## ksammon

Frasier


----------



## amidnightwish21

I have to say that I love Netflix but that I also have an Amazon Prime Account so I tend to also watch TV shows and movies on that just as much as I watch them on Netflix. 

But recently I have watch:
-Captain America
-Thor
-Phineas and Ferb

And my most favorite show ever: Psych


----------



## crunchy buns

Just started the Walking Dead


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I missed a few episodes of Scandal (s1) so I watched the entire season yesterday & this am.


----------



## chantal1922

Season 8 of The Office.


----------



## melissatrv

Agree with what everyone says about Prison Break, season one and even 2 were edge of your seat drama.  It got ridiculous after that.  The same thing is happenning with Revenge. It was a show made for maybe one or two seasons only.  It started out as an amazing show and I cannot see it lasting beyond this season



bnjj said:


> I recall reading that the creator said the show was originally to run for 2 seasons and that both seasons were written in full before it ever started airing.  They should have just stuck with that plan instead of changing the end of S2 and making more seasons.


----------



## bnjj

I watched 2 seasons of Revenge on NF and while I understand what you're saying, I don't think Revenge was anywhere near as good as the first 2 seasons of PB. 

I'm not sure what I am going to watch next.  I finished all of Army Wives on NF and it doesn't air here on Lifetime so I will have to wait.  I may give One Tree Hill a go as I've heard good things about it.


----------



## terps08

Just started watching Fringe on Amazon Prime!


----------



## babypie

Mad Men


----------



## bnjj

Mad Men is THE best show I've seen since Six Feet Under.  However, the most recent season was pretty dull.


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> Mad Men is THE best show I've seen since Six Feet Under.  However, the most recent season was pretty dull.



I'm only 4 episodes in and love it already, very clever and engaging.  I ADORE the wardrobes!  I wear a lot of vintage inspired dresses and I'm seriously drooling watching the women on MM.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

We watched the British mini series, "Collision" last weekend.


----------



## Love4MK

The Walking Dead!


----------



## bnjj

babypie said:


> I'm only 4 episodes in and love it already, very clever and engaging.  I ADORE the wardrobes!  I wear a lot of vintage inspired dresses and I'm seriously drooling watching the women on MM.



Oh yeah.  The clothes and even the home furnishings are drool worthy.  Don Draper's not so bad either.


----------



## KristiScott

We just started American Horror Story. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## thatsme123

Always sunny in philadelphia 

Scandal

Desperate housewives


----------



## Stacyy

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Bagbug

Really interesting documentary.

Craigslist Joe.


----------



## thatsme123

Downton abbey 2nd series


----------



## Sarni

thatsme123 said:
			
		

> Downton abbey 2nd series



Just watched that...loved it!!  Can't wait for the next series. 

Currently I am watching "Revenge" from the beginning.


----------



## LuxePRW

I watch Scandal on a regular basis!!  
I watched Jarhead this weekend...............um, yeah


----------



## bnjj

Blue Planet

Just finished the most recent season of Army Wives.


----------



## sgj99

my husband and i just finished the first season of "Damages" and have started the second season ... love this show, it's so intense!


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> my husband and i just finished the first season of "Damages" and have started the second season ... love this show, it's so intense!



and now we are done with season two ... and we've done this in 3 nights!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched Pink Ribbons, Inc.

Pink Ribbons, Inc. is a new film from documentarian Lea Pool that looks at the big business that is breast cancer "awareness" -- a topic that is especially relevant given last week's Susan G. Komen for the Cure kerfuffle.

The filmmakers describe the film:

Breast cancer has become the poster child of cause-related marketing campaigns - people walk, run and shop for the cure. Each year, millions of dollars are raised in the name of breast cancer, but where does this money go and what does it actually achieve? And what happens when a company engages in pinkwashing?

Pink Ribbons, Inc. is a feature documentary that shows how the devastating reality of breast cancer, which marketing experts have labeled a "dream cause," has been hijacked by a shiny, pink story of success.



---------
watching this made me rethink contributions I will give in the future to the fight against breast cancer.


----------



## iluvmybags

I've been watching 'Lipstick Jungle' the last two nights.
Loved this show (and the clothes & bags!) and was so disappointed when it was canceled after only 2 seasons. 
I really wanted to see Victory & Joe get married


----------



## coronita

OT - but can someone please clarify this. I used to have Netflix and then I canceled when they seperated out streaming and mail. Can you still sign up for just one of the services? When I try to reactivate my membership it only gives the option to enroll in both.


----------



## needloub

The Lucky One
The Queen of Versailles


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Queen of Versailles is on Netflix now?!?!?  I've been dying to see that!

I'm watching season 5 of Rescue Me.


----------



## needloub

coconutsboston said:


> ^^*Queen of Versailles is on Netflix now?!?!?  I've been dying to see that!*
> 
> I'm watching season 5 of Rescue Me.



 So shocking!  You must watch when you have a chance...


----------



## iluvmybags

coronita said:


> OT - but can someone please clarify this. I used to have Netflix and then I canceled when they seperated out streaming and mail. Can you still sign up for just one of the services? When I try to reactivate my membership it only gives the option to enroll in both.



We're only enrolled in one (streaming), and I know some people who are only enrolled in the mail-in option.  Maybe try signing up as a new member rather than activating your old account


----------



## coronita

iluvmybags said:


> We're only enrolled in one (streaming), and I know some people who are only enrolled in the mail-in option.  Maybe try signing up as a new member rather than activating your old account



I think I may just try that. I'll get DH to sign up for it. Thanks!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just finished "Gone", excellant movie!


----------



## authenticplease

Season One of White Collar

Just finished The Guardian


----------



## coconutsboston

needloub said:


> So shocking!  You must watch when you have a chance...



Oh trust me, I will as soon as I can.  I've heard it's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## thatsme123

Yes, The Queen of Versailles is really interesting, watched it on my flight to london.

Now watching Solved and Say Yes to the Dress Alanta.


----------



## Dentist22

LuvManoloB said:


> I hope you keep going. It really is an amazing show! It's my favorite on the air right now.




Completely agree.  Just started season 4.


----------



## DiorT

authenticplease said:


> Season One of White Collar
> 
> Just finished The Guardian



Me too!  Loving White Collar.  Watched 5 episodes just this morning before getting out of bed.


----------



## jhs216

needloub said:


> So shocking!  You must watch when you have a chance...


I would love a Queen of Versailles thread. I could go on and on about that doc! 

The DH and I are really into Dr. Who right now. That replaced my Damages addiction nicely. I also watched Young Adult last night. Charlize did a great job.


----------



## Sarni

I have almost finished all 5 series of Doc Martin....have 2 episodes to go! Love this series.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I was trying to find this thread the other night!  I just watched a few documentaries on Netflix and they were great!  "Hungry for Change" was amazing and I highly recommend it, "Bag It" and "Tapped" were also really good.  I also watched one about dumpster divers called "Dive."  It's a little out there, but was interesting to see a different lifestyle and new perspectives.


----------



## iluvmybags

Just started watching THE WEST WING.  Loved this show when it was on.  Started with episode one, and will watch through the end!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Colony s1


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished "House of Cards" the newer version with Kevin Spacey


----------



## 355F1

The Office....every night....and yes, I have seen the entire series probably 5-6 times....it's a staple of my daily life!

Also throw in Chappelle's Show and South Park to mix it up a little.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just watched Queen of Versailles--I am speechless!  Ok, maybe I'm not speechless.  This was the definition of American overconsumption, demand for instant gratification, burying your head in the sand and complete ridiculousness!  I don't think I have a vocabulary vast enough to describe it.  Don't get me wrong, the documentary was very good and interesting, but man, that family is a mess and even worse, there are so many more just like them!


----------



## heiress-ox

Inheritance - really good documentary about the daughter of the Nazi Commandant of a concentration camp who travels to Poland to meet a holocaust survivor who worked as his maid during the war - very emotional.


----------



## kateincali

House of Cards


----------



## Love4MK

Nikita Season Two


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Just finished watching S1&2 if The Colony.  Loved it!  It's a reality show where they 10 people in a post apocalyptic environment where they have no water, gas, electricity and they have to survive.  All while protecting their home base from looters.  I 

Craigslist Joe- docu about a guy who travels cross country from LA to NY & back relying on the kindness of strangers that he meets via Craigslist ads.  He has no $ and no contact w/ his friends or family.  Only him & a cameraman who he met on Craigslist.  

I really enjoyed all if these shows a lot.  I think I'm going to watch Queen OGPB Versailles next.


----------



## bnjj

Queen of Versailles.  Wow.  Very interesting.

The house they were building is absolutely obscene.  Ten kitchens and 30 bathrooms is ridiculous.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bnjj said:


> Queen of Versailles.  Wow.  Very interesting.
> 
> The house they were building is absolutely obscene.  Ten kitchens and 30 bathrooms is ridiculous.



Isn't it insane!!  I couldn't get over the dog poo all over their current house!


----------



## bnjj

emcosmo1639 said:


> Isn't it insane!!  I couldn't get over the dog poo all over their current house!



Me neither!

David (is that his name - the husband?) was so incredibly stressed out - with good reason of course - that I was worried he'd have a heart attack before the documentary was over.

Even hearing all that the limo driver lost was shocking.  Crikey, I'm better off financially than he is now and I certainly did not own close to $4MM in real estate a few short years ago.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I couldn't believe that the wife said they have 26,000 sq ft in the current home & their busting at the seams.  Is she serious?! Lol


----------



## bnjj

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ I couldn't believe that the wife said they have 26,000 sq ft in the current home & their busting at the seams.  Is she serious?! Lol



When I first heard her say that I was quite shocked as well but as the show went on and I saw how much stuff they had it was not surprising that they were bursting at the seams.  She clearly shopped(s) to excess.  When they went on that toy shopping spree where they had several carts full, there were at least 3 Operation games and her husband's voice-over was saying that she is a collector of everything.  Look at all the bikes that were in the garage yet during that toy spree she bought more bikes.

Pure gluttony.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bnjj said:


> When I first heard her say that I was quite shocked as well but as the show went on and I saw how much stuff they had it was not surprising that they were bursting at the seams.  She clearly shopped(s) to excess.  When they went on that toy shopping spree where they had several carts full, there were at least 3 Operation games and her husband's voice-over was saying that she is a collector of everything.  Look at all the bikes that were in the garage yet during that toy spree she bought more bikes.
> 
> Pure gluttony.



Lol- that's true.  But she also said she could live in a 300k house.  No way in hell. Will all that stuff fit in a 300k house.  They would ave to get another to rage unit.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bnjj said:


> When I first heard her say that I was quite shocked as well but as the show went on and I saw how much stuff they had it was not surprising that they were bursting at the seams.  She clearly shopped(s) to excess.  When they went on that toy shopping spree where they had several carts full, there were at least 3 Operation games and her husband's voice-over was saying that she is a collector of everything.  Look at all the bikes that were in the garage yet during that toy spree she bought more bikes.
> 
> Pure gluttony.



When she did that wal-mart shopping trip and had a bike and then you see their garage full of bikes that weren't used I just lost any potential of sympathy for them.  There are clearly more issues at play there for why she shops but man oh man!  And just think of what those kids will grow up to be!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

iluvmybags said:


> I've been watching 'Lipstick Jungle' the last two nights.
> Loved this show (and the clothes & bags!) and was so disappointed when it was canceled after only 2 seasons.
> I really wanted to see Victory & Joe get married



I just finished Lipstick Jungle after a week binge.  I was super upset about how abrupt it ended.  They did tie everything up but it was so short since I feel in love with the characters. 

The DH and I are almost done with Breaking Bad... awesome show.  Thinking about what to start next... Walking Dead? Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

emcosmo1639 said:


> When she did that wal-mart shopping trip and had a bike and then you see their garage full of bikes that weren't used I just lost any potential of sympathy for them.  There are clearly more issues at play there for why she shops but man oh man!  And just think of what those kids will grow up to be!



You know what really got me?  When David sad he didn't have $ set aside for the kids t go o college.  Is he serious?!? They better start selling some stuff on eBay.


----------



## bnjj

talldrnkofwater said:


> You know what really got me?  When David sad he didn't have $ set aside for the kids t go o college.  Is he serious?!? They better start selling some stuff on eBay.



I know!!!!  I was floored. And yet she is still out buying more stuff.   Unreal.


----------



## emcosmo1639

ChanelGirlE said:


> I just finished Lipstick Jungle after a week binge.  I was super upset about how abrupt it ended.  They did tie everything up but it was so short since I feel in love with the characters.
> 
> The DH and I are almost done with Breaking Bad... awesome show.  Thinking about what to start next... Walking Dead? Sons of Anarchy?



Walking Dead!!  I LOVED Breaking Bad and then tried Walking Dead--didn't think I'd like it since the whole Zombie thing is not my taste but it is SOOO good!  You will love it!  Now I'm on Prison Break and it's really good.  I also did Dexter which was good, but got kinda old by the end.  I actually never watched season 6 or the current season.


----------



## emcosmo1639

talldrnkofwater said:


> You know what really got me?  When David sad he didn't have $ set aside for the kids t go o college.  Is he serious?!? They better start selling some stuff on eBay.



I didn't even catch that!  How on earth can you have a home like that, be building another, be putting everything you can into the business and then shop so much yet not have anything for college!?!?!  Unbelievable!!  

Does anyone know what is going on with them now?  I did a quick search but didn't find too much.  I know they are suing the documentary producers for portraying her poorly and something about the son not having the proper authority in the company to share information with the film.


----------



## buzzytoes

Toddlers & Tiaras. Don,t judge me. LOL


----------



## 355F1

buzzytoes said:


> Toddlers & Tiaras. Don,t judge me. LOL



Hah!!

Too late!! :lolots:


----------



## buzzytoes

Right? I can't help it. I am obssessed with them. Even though half the time I'm thinking " holy crap could you at least try to control your kid?!"


----------



## 355F1

Human Traffic



90s British movie with clubbing and E.


----------



## bnjj

I liked Lipstick Jungle.  Too bad it was cancelled so soon.  I loved Andrew McCarthy in all the 80's movies (Pretty in Pink, anyone?) and he is what made me tune in the first time.


----------



## Jahpson

Murder She Wrote. Best show ever!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm upto ep 7 or 8 ofHouse ofCards.  I should be done later today w/the series.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Still working my way through The X-files...also watching

The Good Guys
Damages
Revenge
The Secret Circle


----------



## pmburk

I know it has been discussed quite a bit in this thread, but we just watched _Queen of Versailles_. All I can say is wow... I do wonder what they're up to now? I read a couple of reports from July 2012 saying they had re-started work on the Versailles property. 

Also, their current house was so messy! Dog poo everywhere. Also I died a little inside when they were using styrofoam cups at dinner.


----------



## Sarni

It's been snowing here all day so I have had a Desperate Housewives  marathon! Started from the beginning as I didn't watch it when it was on TV. Plenty to keep me going for a long long time!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

pmburk said:


> I know it has been discussed quite a bit in this thread, but we just watched _Queen of Versailles_. All I can say is wow... I do wonder what they're up to now? I read a couple of reports from July 2012 saying they had re-started work on the Versailles property.
> 
> Also, their current house was so messy! Dog poo everywhere. Also I died a little inside when they were using styrofoam cups at dinner.



I just couldn't believe the shape their home was in considering all the money they supposedly had.  Maybe instead of building the new home they should have focused on cleaning up their current one!


----------



## pmburk

^ I know, so disgusting!!! My husband just kept shaking his head and saying, "White trash... white trash..."


----------



## LuvManoloB

ChanelGirlE said:


> I just finished Lipstick Jungle after a week binge.  I was super upset about how abrupt it ended.  They did tie everything up but it was so short since I feel in love with the characters.
> 
> The DH and I are almost done with Breaking Bad... awesome show.  Thinking about what to start next... Walking Dead? Sons of Anarchy?



I totally vote for Sons of Anarchy! It's so good! My current favorite show on TV.


----------



## pmburk

Currently we're switching between episodes of:

Frasier
The X-Files
Star Trek: The Next Generation

We love the 90s. 

Most recent movie we watched was Miller's Crossing.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jonah Hex
Public Enemies


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Just started Alias.


----------



## allurella

i'm watching lie to me. it's so good. (norwegian netflix, so idk if it's on every netflix..)


----------



## johnstephen1

Currently "The X-Files" and next will be Alias.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I just finished The Killing and I am now watching Red Dwarf.  Two very different types of shows.


----------



## Love4MK

NCIS.  Wish it was available for streaming, but I guess the DVDs will have to do.


----------



## Bagbug

Just finished "Arrested Devolpement"  Loved and highly suggest "House of Cards"


----------



## chantal1922

House of Cards


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wait for _Hemlock Grove _to make it's debut


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Love4MK said:


> NCIS.  Wish it was available for streaming, but I guess the DVDs will have to do.



I'm such an NCIS groupie.  I can watch the marathons on USA all day.  I wish it was available for instant streaming.


----------



## Sarni

Thought I'd drag this thread up from the depths....I am currently watching Damages-sometimes I wonder how I missed these great series when they were on regular TV!!

I just finished all episodes of Ugly Betty...loved all the characters in that show- except for Henry, he was annoying as hell!


----------



## imperfect1

Community
Arrested Development
American Dad


----------



## shoegal

24


----------



## Gettahermes

grey's anatomy marathon season 8


----------



## lovehgss1

Scandal

Glee


----------



## Bagbug

Top of the Lake.  Really really good.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DH and I just started House of Cards, the remake with Kevin Spacey. He really is a brilliant actor!


----------



## coconutsboston

Halfway though Army Wives Season 6.


----------



## twin-fun

Just started _Arrested Development_


----------



## Gettahermes

just finished season 8 of grey's anatomy and kinda suck have to wait the new season coming , so i am gonna watching ugly betty


----------



## hanagirl

shoegal said:


> 24



My favorite show! Been thinking of watching it all all over again. Had many late nights coz of the cliffhangers in the end. You just want to keep watching the next episode! Haha!


----------



## 1fabmom

Just finished watching House of Cards. Can't wait for season 2


----------



## cheermom09

Just finished 5 seasons of Mad Men. Now watching season 6 on tv!


----------



## lovehgss1

Merlin


----------



## j0yc3

Season 2 of White Collar!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AD
Newlyweds (movie)
Todd Margaret

How is House of Cards?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Breaking Bad!! Sooooo good!


----------



## miramar

BBC NI, The Fall  set in Belfast , eagerly waiting part 2


----------



## thatsme123

Waiting for scandal season 2!!! Watching greys anatomy, solved, the fall and family guy


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm on season 3 of united states of tara. this show is great! i can't believe i never watched it before.


----------



## poopsie

Finally finished all 5 seasons of Mad Men


----------



## kristinized

Supernatural


----------



## dolllover

Midsomer Murder


----------



## Lucy616

Going through all of Breaking Bad in instant view


----------



## KrissieNO.5

MJDaisy said:


> i'm on season 3 of united states of tara. this show is great! i can't believe i never watched it before.



I loved Tara!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Just finished damages...you ladies need to watch it!! Trust me!


----------



## frick&frack

about to start fringe season 3


----------



## MJDaisy

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I loved Tara!!!




Me too, I was so sad that it ended after just 3 seasons. I could have kept watching!


----------



## Love4MK

Pretty Little Liars (Season One)


----------



## lovehgss1

Longmire.


----------



## lovehgss1

MJDaisy said:


> i'm on season 3 of united states of tara. this show is great! i can't believe i never watched it before.



I loved this show! Toni Collette was fantastic as Tara.


----------



## MJDaisy

lovehgss1 said:


> I loved this show! Toni Collette was fantastic as Tara.



I was so bummed it ended after only 3 seasons! I could have kept watching for a few more seasons!


----------



## morepennies

Toe to Toe.  It's about a black girl from a poor neighborhood who is really smart academically and who plays lacrosse at a prep school.  She becomes friends with a white girl who is rich and very troubled.  It's a really good movie.


----------



## bnjj

Just started Orange is the New Black. Too soon to know what I think of it.

ETA - I've seen three eps now and I'm really liking this show.  It is a Netflix Original Series.


----------



## Sarni

Started watching Orange is the New Black too...looks pretty good although I have only watched the first episode. 

Just finished Parenthood...loved it and can't wait for the next series to start.


----------



## Bagbug

Orange is the New Black

4 out of 5 stars I really liked it a lot.  I hope everybody else does.  They start filming the second season at the end of this summer of 2013.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just finished Scandal last weekend and started Orange is the New Black today. I'm on episode three and I really like it so far. I read the book when it first came out and loved it.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

I just finished orange is the new black and liked it too. I just read that taryn manning was picked up as a season regular for season 2.


----------



## missy_g

I can't wait for Orange is the New Black season 2. The ending was too much!


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

missy_g said:


> I can't wait for Orange is the New Black season 2. The ending was too much!


Yes I was not expecting that!


----------



## Love4MK

Pretty Little Liars (Season Two)
Starting to lose interest. I mean, a full season and a half and we STILL don't know who A is?! Good lord, just reveal it already!


----------



## lovehgss1

Longmire...good show. It's a modern cop western.


----------



## Bkbabe

Just finished Orange is the New Black and loved it.


----------



## Cindi

She is a really good actress. They REALLY uglied her up for this show. My hubby told me she was actually very pretty in real life so I had to google her. That is some hideous makeup, and the teeth??? 






3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> I just finished orange is the new black and liked it too. I just read that taryn manning was picked up as a season regular for season 2.


----------



## Sassys

Orange is the New Black!!! 3 Episodes left.


----------



## Sarni

Cindi said:


> She is a really good actress. They REALLY uglied her up for this show. My hubby told me she was actually very pretty in real life so I had to google her. That is some hideous makeup, and the teeth???



I can barely watch her on the show....she's great but her teeth gross me out!!  haha


----------



## LuvManoloB

Another one watching Orange is the New Black. I'm really liking it so far!


----------



## JLJRN

LuvManoloB said:


> Another one watching Orange is the New Black. I'm really liking it so far!


Watched the first 4 episodes of "Orange is the new black", enjoying it very much!!


----------



## Cindi

Orange is the New Black - I read that the transsexual that plays Sophia is a trans in real life and the scenes where she is still a man were played by her twin brother. Such great characters on this show. The writing and the acting are superb.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Sophia is one of my favorite characters. It's so interesting to see all the backstories of the characters and how they ended up in federal prison. I finished episode 4 on Sunday and I'm looking forward to watching the rest of the season. My only complaint about the show is the nudity/sex scenes and the non-stop cussing, but I understand those elements probably make the show more realistic. The older I get, the more those kinds of things bother me.


----------



## hanagirl

Just finished watching, "Jiro Dreams of Sushi" and all I can say is WOW!  A must-see for sushi lovers and foodies.  The passion, discipline, and dedication of Jiro for his work is truly admirable!


----------



## dolllover

Midsummer Murders. I'm addicted to this series.


----------



## milhouse13

Drop Dead Diva!  Such a fun show--especially if you're a girly girl!


----------



## bnjj

Just finished Orange is the New Black.  Is S2 not coming until 2014?


----------



## bnjj

I watched Half The Sky this afternoon.  I've watched many documentaries about human trafficking, sex slaves, honour killings, etc., so while none of this was a surprise, it never stops being incredibly disturbing and painful to watch.


----------



## twin-fun

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## coffeebean_1

milhouse13 said:


> Drop Dead Diva!  Such a fun show--especially if you're a girly girl!



I love Drop Dead Diva! Think they're filming the next season now... Can't wait!


----------



## coffeebean_1

Just finished watching Gossip Girl on Netflix. Shame they only have seasons 1-5 though, I need season 6 now!!


----------



## Sarni

coffeebean_1 said:


> Just finished watching Gossip Girl on Netflix. Shame they only have seasons 1-5 though, I need season 6 now!!



You can buy it on amazon for around $20...I just had to do that with Parenthood...once I am that far in to a series I don't want to wait! Haha


----------



## Cindi

Just finished Orange Is The New Black - Great series! Making us wait a year for the next season? Does their cruelty know no bounds???


----------



## randr21

Pretty in pink


----------



## Raqy

Cindi said:


> Just finished Orange Is The New Black - Great series! Making us wait a year for the next season? Does their cruelty know no bounds???



agreed! I just finished th first season too. Cant't wait for the next one to start.


----------



## brianne1114

Orange is the New Black. 
I can't wait for the second season of House of Cards!


----------



## bnjj

I checked out Pretty Little Liars.  Not sure it is my kind of show.  It reminds me of Gossip Girl which I found too insipid to watch.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

eat, pray love


----------



## athena21

Orange is the new Black - just finished the season finale, I was hooked about 20 minutes into the first episode. I never thought any of the Netflix original shows would be any good. Hoping season 2 comes out soon because the season finale was crazy.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Just started Orange is the new black so farsogood.


----------



## Zuhrah

House of Cards - It's like Game of Thrones with fewer characters lol


----------



## dhampson

Gossip girl
How I met your mother
Pretty little liars


----------



## gottaluvmybags

House of cards also, waiting to jump in to Orange is the new black


----------



## bnjj

Speaking of Orange is the New Black - without giving anything away, can I just say how hilarious Crazy Eyes' parents are?


----------



## j0yc3

For some reason I didn't like Orange is the New Black. Just saw the first 10 minutes of it and had to change it lol. 

Been doing Breaking Bad marathon over the weekend and I hope to finish Season 4 this week. Anyone know when will Season 5 be available?


----------



## Love4MK

Pretty Little Liars (Season Three)
I still find this show kind of boring, but now I feel like I have to keep watching the rest of what is on Netflix.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

After I finish Orange is the new black (should be done before the weekend) I have to go back and finish shows that I started and never finished.  I'm such a slacker lol 
Mad Men
Alias
Community


----------



## Cindi

I love her character! I can't wait to see more of her back story. Her parents are definitely not what I expected. 





bnjj said:


> Speaking of Orange is the New Black - without giving anything away, can I just say how hilarious Crazy Eyes' parents are?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Can't wait to get back into the wire, I would love to re-re-rewatch the series


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gottaluvmybags said:


> Can't wait to get back into the wire, I would love to re-re-rewatch the series



Damn, this is also on my list.  I'm going to watch it on HBO Go


----------



## kristinized

Started (& finished lol) Hit and Miss this weekend, hopefully there will be another season because it ended just as I was getting into it.


----------



## poopsie

Raccoon Nation


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just finished Orange ie the new black.  & watched a docu Hot Coffee


----------



## gottaluvmybags

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just finished Orange ie the new black.  & watched a docu Hot Coffee



How did you like hot coffee?  I was so happy to see it made, we reviewed the case in tort law class and every time people referred to the McDonald's coffee law suit as a merit less case it would drive me nuts!!!  That poor lady


----------



## cheermom09

Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Bkbabe

Just started the series United States of Tara. 

Saw two documentaries: Whore's Glory (prostitution in Thailand, Bangladesh, and Mexico) and Somewhere Between (follows 4 Chinese teen girls who were adopted by American families and their struggle with heritage and identity).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gottaluvmybags said:


> How did you like hot coffee?  I was so happy to see it made, we reviewed the case in tort law class and every time people referred to the McDonald's coffee law suit as a merit less case it would drive me nuts!!!  That poor lady



I enjoyed it! It was very eye opening, I didn't know that this thing existed.  When I originally heard the McDonalds case, I, like many others rolled my eyes and said it was a frivolous law suit.  But when they showed the pics of her burns, I cringed.  And the fact that McDonalds knew about this and didn't do anything about it, made it even worse.  

The girl who was raped....her former employer needs to be held liable for what happened to her.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

talldrnkofwater said:


> I enjoyed it! It was very eye opening, I didn't know that this thing existed.  When I originally heard the McDonalds case, I, like many others rolled my eyes and said it was a frivolous law suit.  But when they showed the pics of her burns, I cringed.  And the fact that McDonalds knew about this and didn't do anything about it, made it even worse.
> 
> The girl who was raped....her former employer needs to be held liable for what happened to her.



I agree... craziness!


----------



## gelbergirl

Just finished Orange is the New Black.


----------



## athena21

talldrnkofwater said:


> I enjoyed it! It was very eye opening, I didn't know that this thing existed.  When I originally heard the McDonalds case, I, like many others rolled my eyes and said it was a frivolous law suit.  But when they showed the pics of her burns, I cringed.  And the fact that McDonalds knew about this and didn't do anything about it, made it even worse.



Within the first 10 minutes of that documentary (when they showed her burns), I did a complete 180 on my opinions on that case. How did those pictures never make it to tv before? I can't believe McD's would turn their backs on that, not to mention they had over 700 previous complaints over burns from the coffee. We all know coffee is hot, but it shouldn't be scalding when its served; it should be safe to drink when it makes it to a cup, not burning layers of skin on the roof of your mouth off.

Kind of disappointing to hear that the judge reduced the jury ruling on what she should be paid.


Currently watching Breaking Bad - a friend had recommended it to me previously, but I always thought the premise was boring. I'm almost through season 3 and there are some crazy intense scenes!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

athena21 said:


> Within the first 10 minutes of that documentary (when they showed her burns), I did a complete 180 on my opinions on that case. How did those pictures never make it to tv before? I can't believe McD's would turn their backs on that, not to mention they had over 700 previous complaints over burns from the coffee. We all know coffee is hot, but it shouldn't be scalding when its served; it should be safe to drink when it makes it to a cup, not burning layers of skin on the roof of your mouth off.
> 
> Kind of disappointing to hear that the judge reduced the jury ruling on what she should be paid.
> 
> 
> Currently watching Breaking Bad - a friend had recommended it to me previously, but I always thought the premise was boring. I'm almost through season 3 and there are some crazy intense scenes!




Yes! And all she was asking for originally was to have her medical paid.  Shame on you McDonalds.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Just watched God Save My Shoes. It's a documentary about women and the history of high heels. High end shoe designers CL and MB talk about stilettos. If you like shoes, you should watch this.


----------



## emcosmo1639

gottaluvmybags said:


> How did you like hot coffee?  I was so happy to see it made, we reviewed the case in tort law class and every time people referred to the McDonald's coffee law suit as a merit less case it would drive me nuts!!!  That poor lady



We reviewed the case in one of my business law courses and it has always driven me nuts too...there is so much misinformation out there surrounding the case!!  I'm glad this was made--hopefully more people see it!

I just started Orange is the New Black the other day and I'm hooked!!


----------



## Bkbabe

Just started watching Breaking Bad. I had to see what all the hype was about!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

The Killing


----------



## pmburk

We recently watched _The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia_ and _Girl Model_. Both documentaries, and both intensely disturbing. If you liked _Queen of Versailles_ and enjoy train wrecks, check out the Whites.  _Girl Model_... I just can't. 

Oh, also _Skatopia_.


----------



## chantal1922

Orange is the New Black


----------



## Heartonsleeve

Orange is the new black
Revenge
Pretty little liars (meh)


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Kell on Earth


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Numb3rs.  I love this show, but I've never seen all of the episodes.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

All on the line with Joe Zee


----------



## crunchy buns

Orange is the new black 
futurama


----------



## Chineka

Brothers & Sisters - Season 1


----------



## cheermom09

United States of Tara.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just finished season 1 of scandal and am watching season 2 on hulu--I can't believe I didn't start this sooner...it's addicting.


----------



## coronita

Side Effects


----------



## talldrnkofwater

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just finished season 1 of scandal and am watching season 2 on hulu--I can't believe I didn't start this sooner...it's addicting.



You have to join us in the Scandal thread! S3 premiers Oct 3rd


----------



## lm040523

Orange is the new black, really great show!


----------



## lovehgss1

My Fair Wedding with David Tutera


----------



## Bkbabe

Finally up to season 5 of Breaking Bad. Also watching Call the Midwife. I like it so far


----------



## twin-fun

Burn Notice. I'm hooked and can't believe I missed this show when it first aired. I just started watching Friday and I'm half way trough season 2!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Season 2 of Scandal.


----------



## Northergirl

twin-fun said:


> Burn Notice. I'm hooked and can't believe I missed this show when it first aired. I just started watching Friday and I'm half way trough season 2!



I love Burn Notice! You have to watch White Collar. If I recall both of these shows have the same producers and writers. I also read that Burn Notice may have a spin off with the guys who play Sam and Jesse as season 7 is supposed to be the last season.


----------



## sbelle

House of Cards. -- Kevin Spacey is incredible!


----------



## Allykat723

Just finished my Scandal marathon, can't wait for the new season to start.


----------



## Northergirl

sbelle said:


> House of Cards. -- Kevin Spacey is incredible!



I agree Kevin Spacey is an amazing actor in House of Cards. I hope they're making a season 2.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Northergirl said:


> I agree Kevin Spacey is an amazing actor in House of Cards. I hope they're making a season 2.



Yes, its set to be available some time in 2014.


----------



## twin-fun

Northergirl said:


> I love Burn Notice! You have to watch White Collar. If I recall both of these shows have the same producers and writers. I also read that Burn Notice may have a spin off with the guys who play Sam and Jesse as season 7 is supposed to be the last season.



Thanks for the tip! Will definitly check it out.


----------



## needloub

House of Cards (2 more episodes to go)


----------



## crunchy buns

Just finished orange is the new black now starting house of cards


----------



## needloub

^LOL!  I'm the opposite...just started Orange is the New Black...addicted!


----------



## maudlin18

I just started watching Mad Men-- currently on season one.  It takes quite a bit for me to remain engaged when watching a television show but I'm completely obsessed with Mad Men right now!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

maudlin18 said:


> I just started watching Mad Men-- currently on season one.  It takes quite a bit for me to remain engaged when watching a television show but I'm completely obsessed with Mad Men right now!


 
I started watching season one of Mad Men but I couldn't get past the first episode. Maybe I'll keep watching!


----------



## j0yc3

Grey's Anatomy - season 2. Hooked!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Anyone watch House of Cards (UK)?


----------



## athena21

Young Adult. It's meh. I get the feeling that if Charlize Theron did a press tour before this movie came out (it only came out in 2011 and I don't remember seeing it advertised anywhere), an honest answer to what she thinks about being in the movie would be something like "well I needed to pay my mortgage for the next year so...."

I'm surprised for such a good actress so far in her career that she took a random rom-drama.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Orange is the new black - love it!!!


----------



## kristinized

Psych


----------



## MJDaisy

athena21 said:


> Young Adult. It's meh. I get the feeling that if Charlize Theron did a press tour before this movie came out (it only came out in 2011 and I don't remember seeing it advertised anywhere), an honest answer to what she thinks about being in the movie would be something like "well I needed to pay my mortgage for the next year so...."
> 
> I'm surprised for such a good actress so far in her career that she took a random rom-drama.



I was so disappointed in that movie. I thought it looked funny from the previews but it was so depressing and just not fun to watch at all.


----------



## LovesYSL

MJDaisy said:


> I was so disappointed in that movie. I thought it looked funny from the previews but it was so depressing and just not fun to watch at all.



Tell me about it- I thought it looked hilarious from the previews so I suggested my family see it in theaters on Christmas! I did watch it again and I liked it better, but yes it was totally misrepresented in the previews.


----------



## Scm1998

Watching Parks and Recreation. It's very funny. I just finished the new season of Arrested Development


----------



## Bkbabe

Mad Men


----------



## anthroadeline

Vampire Diaries
Madmen
Fringe


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Breaking Bad


----------



## gelbergirl

Daniel Tosh Completely Serious


----------



## kristinized

HIMYM season 8


----------



## kristinized

Community


----------



## pmburk

MJDaisy said:


> I was so disappointed in that movie. I thought it looked funny from the previews but it was so depressing and just not fun to watch at all.


 
I agree as well! It wasn't funny, more of a depressing story about a woman trying desperately to cling to her past/youth. The storyline wasn't even great. Blech.


----------



## KatsBags

House of Cards... LOVE Kevin Spacey!
The Guardian


----------



## pmburk

Just watched _Flight _with Denzel Washington last night. And I'm never getting on an airplane again.


----------



## Stilettolife

Arrow Season 1
Fraiser
How I met your Mother


----------



## pmburk

Somm - a documentary about becoming a Master Sommelier. Very interesting!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Scatter my ashes at Bergdorf's


----------



## talldrnkofwater

pmburk said:


> Somm - a documentary about becoming a Master Sommelier. Very interesting!



I'm going to look this one up.


----------



## athena21

Scandal - binged through season 1 and most of 2 this weekend. I can't believe I thought this show looked boring!


----------



## Sarni

athena21 said:


> Scandal - binged through season 1 and most of 2 this weekend. I can't believe I thought this show looked boring!




I thought the same...it was on the "recommended for you" list for a long time until one weekend when I had nothing better to do I started watching it. Now I am addicted!


----------



## NY_Mami

They need to put back King Of The Hill...


----------



## Florasun

pmburk said:


> Somm - a documentary about becoming a Master Sommelier. Very interesting!


This sounds interesting. I am going to add it to my queue.



addicted2shoppn said:


> Scatter my ashes at Bergdorf's


I watched this! Now I want to go to Bergdorfs - I have never been.

Currently I am streaming Ugly Betty on my IPad while I do my exercise in the morning.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

athena21 said:


> Scandal - binged through season 1 and most of 2 this weekend. I can't believe I thought this show looked boring!



You need to join us on Thursday nights in the Scandal thread! 

I watched Somme
I just started Leverage.  I loved this show until they started messing w/ the days/times it aired and the short seasons.


----------



## athena21

talldrnkofwater said:


> You need to join us on Thursday nights in the Scandal thread!



I just might, once I get caught up  I'm through episode 11 of season 2 right now. I won't post any spoilers in case anyone else hasn't seen it, but DANG. What Becky did to poor Puck was hard to watch. With what's happening in season 2, I can't imagine how they top it in 3.

It was the lawyer/white house stuff that originally turned me off from it, but I'm so glad I gave it a chance. I'm not normally into political dramas. I've heard House of Cards is amazing but I couldn't get into it after the first episode. Scandal got me right away.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

athena21 said:


> I just might, once I get caught up  I'm through episode 11 of season 2 right now. I won't post any spoilers in case anyone else hasn't seen it, but DANG. What Becky did to poor Puck was hard to watch. With what's happening in season 2, I can't imagine how they top it in 3.
> 
> It was the lawyer/white house stuff that originally turned me off from it, but I'm so glad I gave it a chance. I'm not normally into political dramas. I've heard House of Cards is amazing but I couldn't get into it after the first episode. Scandal got me right away.



Well when you catch up join us.  We're always recruiting lol.  The winter finale is 12/5 (I think) then they're on hiatus till the end of Feb.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Tudors


----------



## Jahpson

The Great Gatsby from 1974. 

Excellent excellent movie. Waaaaaayyyy better than that garbage that was released recently.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Sarni

"Scatter my Ashes at Bergdorf's" 

Really worth watching!


----------



## LADC_chick

I watched _Diana Vreeland: The Eye Has to Travel_. Afterward, I started re-watching _House of Cards_ (Spacey version). I'm midway through the second episode.


----------



## Florasun

LADC_chick said:


> I watched _Diana Vreeland: The Eye Has to Travel_. Afterward, I started re-watching _House of Cards_ (Spacey version). I'm midway through the second episode.


OMG! I'm excited that the DianaVreeland documentary is on Netflix now! 

I just finished Haute Cuisine. Now I am hungry, LOL!


----------



## LADC_chick

Florasun said:


> *OMG! I'm excited that the DianaVreeland documentary is on Netflix now! *
> 
> I just finished Haute Cuisine. Now I am hungry, LOL!



Yup! I was surprised to see it. I hadn't been looking for it, but I was scrolling down the front page and saw it under the "New Releases" section.

Haute Cuisine is in my queue.


----------



## gr8onteej

Watched The Hunger Games, now I'm ready to see the new one.


----------



## kristinized

It's Always Sunny


----------



## milhouse13

Touch.  Such a great show!


----------



## Love4MK

I've been obsessively watching _Chuck_.  I'm currently on season three.


----------



## 1fabmom

Finished up Orange is the New Black. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## kristinized

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries


----------



## Sarni

kristinized said:


> Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries




I stumbled upon that one day....loved the series!! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## melissatrv

I am watching Battlestar Gallactica with Edward James Olmos.  Halfway thru season one


----------



## Spicy_K

Finished watching Breaking Bad. I believe there is still one more season not on Netflix yet.

That 70s Show
Freaks and Geeks
Portlandia

Don't judge me 

If there are any recommendations, please let me know!


----------



## Stilettolife

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Arrow
Fraiser
How I met your mother


----------



## clutchie

Orange is the new black. Just watched the first two episodes tonight.


----------



## Bagbug

Netflix TV shows I would have never watched on TV.  I'm so glad our new TV is a smart TV and I got the chance to watch.  Star rating system
Archer 2
It's always sunny in Philadelphia 4
Arrested development 5
Orange new black 5
House of Cards 5
Gossip girl 3.5
Pretty little liars 2.5 (car accident can't look away)
Breaking Bad 1 million best show ever
A few more shows thar I can't even remember.  Damn you Netflix, but it keeps me away from all the lame reality shows.


----------



## lovehgss1

Scandal...now I need to see season 3.


----------



## KatsBags

The West Wing... I can't believe I didn't watch this when it originally aired...


----------



## ClassicFab

KatsBags said:


> The West Wing... I can't believe I didn't watch this when it originally aired...



That happens to me quite often when I discover a series on Netflix. 

I think I will finally get into Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Florasun

Finally watching the Diana Vreeland documentary - The Eye Has To Travel.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Dexter, The Following


----------



## KatsBags

The Murdoch Mysteries also called The Artful Detective


----------



## Sarni

I watched "Love Actually" for the zillionth time this afternoon. 

As for series, watching House of Cards. Not really hooked yet but will persevere for another couple of episodes.


----------



## KatsBags

Sarni said:


> I watched "Love Actually" for the zillionth time this afternoon.
> 
> As for series, watching House of Cards. Not really hooked yet but will persevere for another couple of episodes.



Stick with House of Cards... it's brilliant!


----------



## Love4MK

_Chuck_ (Season 4)
This show is hilarious and so much fun!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Parker 
Olympus has fallen


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Tudors


----------



## KathyB

Breaking Bad Marathon!!!


----------



## citybabe

From Prada to nada.. For the second time! Highly recommend this movie! Actually good and very funny


----------



## Bkbabe

The Event


----------



## pinkpolo

Revenge..where have you been all my life...


----------



## Swanky

Just finished Breaking Bad!


----------



## glitterpear83

Just finished the second season of American Horror Story, I really liked it!  Better than the first season.


----------



## lovehgss1

Scandal


----------



## athena21

Just finished The Following - I can't believe they're having a season 2! With how it all played out, especially the end of the season, I expected they created it to be more of a mini-series instead of a regular multi-season show.


----------



## crunchy buns

Just finished season 4 of Dexter, now waiting for the new episodes in Jan.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Just finished The pWalking Dead, I watched 3 seasons in 4 days.  s4 isn't up yet, but their airing a marathon starting tomorrow on AMC.
Scatter my ashes at Bergdorfs
Last night I we tarted Breaking Bad


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Netflix is purging movies 1/1
----------TV SHOWS--------------

EXPIRING JANUARY 1, 2014
Dark Shadows (original from late 1960s) 
Saturday Night Live The 2000s
Mr Bean
The Kids In The Hall
Perfect 10 Model Boxing (Volume 1) 

 -----------MOVIES-----------------

 EXPIRING DECEMBER 29, 2013
Transformers Dark Of The Moon

 EXPIRING JANUARY 4, 2014
Alice In Wonderland (1951 Disney) 
Immortals
Dynamite Warrior

 EXPIRING JANUARY 1, 2014
The Rundown
Brick
Being John Malkovich
Back To School
Battle Of Britain
Born On the Fourth Of July
Braveheart
Body Of Evidence
Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo
Man On The Moon
Lionheart
1492 Conquest Of Paradise
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind
FX
Do The Right Thing
Desperado
Up In Smoke
Can't Hardly Wait
Capote
Biloxi Blues
Seed Of Chucky
Jarhead
As Good As It Gets
In The Name Of The Father
Inside Deep Throat (documentary) 
I'm Gonna Get You Sucka
In Like Flint
Hard Target
Foxy Brown
Frankenstein And The Monster From Hell
Gallipoli
Half Baked
Flashdance
50 First Dates
For The Love Of The Game
The Best Little Whorehouse In Texas
The Bad News Bears
The Russia House
The Secret Of Nimh
Revenge OF The Ninja
Roman Holiday
Rob Roy
Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back
Remo Williams
Requiem For A Dream
Quigley Down Under
Pumpkinhead
Platoon
Once Upon A Time In Mexico
October Sky
Mystery Men
The Skulls
Titanic
Ronin
Romeo And Juliet (1968) 
Tales From The Crypt: Bordello Of Blood
Tales From The Crypt: Demon Knight
The Woman In Red
Top Gun
Street Fighter
TNT Jackson
Serpico
Seed Of Chucky
Scary Movie
Running Scared
Troll II
True Grit (1969) 
War And Peace
Talk Radio
War Games
We Were Soldiers
What Dreams May Come
Windtalkers
World Trade Center
The Private Life Of Sherlock Holmes
The Odd Couple (1968) 
The Mask Of Zorro
The Great Train Robbery
The Faculty
The Dream Team
Best Of Times
Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot
Species

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Netflix-Purge-Slew-Cinematic-Classics-Jan-1-40885.html


----------



## bnjj

Thanks for that list!

I started House of Cards recently and I'm not that sure about it.  I have watched 3 or 4 eps and found myself bored at times.  I'm not sure if I will continue this series.


----------



## disney16

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just finished Breaking Bad!



Me too and just in time to catch the second half of season 5 on the AMC marathon.


----------



## Swanky

I had to switch over to  Verizon FIOS to catch the final seasons.  I'm disappointed that Boardwalk Empire isn't on Netflix, I wanted to start it now.


----------



## Meeka41

Finders fee
Lonely place to die


----------



## Love4MK

Warehouse 13 (Season 1)
Firefly


----------



## ClassicFab

I watched Extreme Cheapskates and that was the most disgusting show I have watched besides Hoarders. Some of those ppl have REAL mental issues and it was just sad to watch. One big trainwreck!


----------



## Meeka41

My 600lb life


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

90210, Scandal & I'm gonna start Orange Is The New Black, i've heard it's kinda funny - opinions?


----------



## KatsBags

Lie to Me


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I watched a documentary calked Bronies.  About adults ( mainly hetero men) who love the cartoon "My Little Pony"


----------



## Raqy

Kidnap and ransom, it's a 3 episode series form the UK.  Loved it.


----------



## LADC_chick

I watched The Square yesterday as well as Dirty Wars since both are nominated for Oscars. I liked The Square more than I did Dirty Wars. I found that Dirty Wars tried to look and act "too Hollywood."


----------



## athena21

talldrnkofwater said:


> I watched a documentary calked Bronies.  About adults ( mainly hetero men) who love the cartoon "My Little Pony"



LOL. This sounds amazing.


----------



## pinkzebra10

I just finished season 6 of Mad Men and will be having a Harry Potter movie marathon over the next week. I haven't seen any of those films yet.


----------



## michellem

Just finishing up season 3 of the Tudors.


----------



## delissha

Trolley-Dolly said:


> 90210, Scandal & I'm gonna start Orange Is The New Black, i've heard it's kinda funny - opinions?



I've seen OITNB- it's addicting! Have u watched revenge and house of cards? Love that too


----------



## buzzytoes

Just watched the documentary Crime After Crime today. Man the LA DA's office did some effed up stuff to this poor lady.


----------



## Swanky

Machine gun Preacher right now


----------



## Archipelago

Push Girls. It's about a group of women who use wheelchairs. Very inspiring.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Started SoA ... liking it so far


----------



## lovehgss1

The History of Future Folk...cute little movie about a aliens who come to earth to destroy but disover music.


----------



## wordpast

Just started House of Cards. So far so good.


----------



## kristinized

Magnum PI


----------



## caligurl209

Started SOA, and I love it!! Can't get enough .. Gosh Jax is a hottie


----------



## bnjj

Nashville.  I quite like it.


----------



## Sarni

wordpast said:


> Just started House of Cards. So far so good.




Took me a few episodes to get in to it but now I am anxiously waiting for the release of series 2 mid February.


----------



## illestVee

Saved by The Bell! I was obsessed with this show when I was younger!


----------



## wordpast

Sarni said:


> Took me a few episodes to get in to it but now I am anxiously waiting for the release of series 2 mid February.


 
Agreed, it took a few epsiodes before I was really hooked. I just finished Season 1 this weekend and can't wait for Season 2!


----------



## LauraTracy

Signed up to check out what all the fuss was about with OITNB.  It took me a few shows but I ended up completely loving it.  Can't wait for Season Two now.  

My mouth dropped at the final scene and I think I'm a pretty tough sell when it comes to surprising me since I've watched GH for decades.  Completely did not see that one coming.  Here's hoping the next batch of shows is just as good.  Please let them be that good.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

caligurl209 said:


> Started SOA, and I love it!! Can't get enough .. Gosh Jax is a hottie



SAME HERE!  I binged and am on S3 now.  Is the show still in production?  What network?  I don't want to read spoilers so I didn't check, lol.


----------



## Nicole429

Workaholics season 2


----------



## lauren.819

Randomly curious about Call the Midwife and ended up watching the first three episodes (an hour each). I really like it!


----------



## caligurl209

ChanelGirlE said:


> SAME HERE!  I binged and am on S3 now.  Is the show still in production?  What network?  I don't want to read spoilers so I didn't check, lol.



Lol yea me too season 3.. Yea they just started writing season 7 the last season. It's originally on fx. I love being able to watch episode after episode and not have to wait a whole week!


----------



## elle-mo

The Borgias, beautiful costumes and cast. I'm not sure how historically accurate it is but it is a great show. Now I'm going to start The Tudor's. Any suggestions for any other history pieces? I've got Rome in the queue too, I'm intrigued with that era.


----------



## Meeka41

The killing


----------



## shhboutique

Just finished series 6 of Gossip Girl on Netflix, after waiting for it to go on there! Been looking for some new series suggestions


----------



## xikry5talix

shhboutique said:


> Just finished series 6 of Gossip Girl on Netflix, after waiting for it to go on there! Been looking for some new series suggestions


 
I was excited when the last season finally got on Netflix. The ending was so underwhelming to me though


----------



## meluvs2shop

Scandal-season 1! Wow! That show is awesome so far!


----------



## mizzle

Departures - it's a Japanese, five-hanky movie


----------



## talldrnkofwater

meluvs2shop said:


> Scandal-season 1! Wow! That show is awesome so far!



When you're all caught up you have to join us in the Scandal thread.  Maybe for S4 in the Fall.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Binge-watching Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

caligurl209 said:


> Lol yea me too season 3.. Yea they just started writing season 7 the last season. It's originally on fx. I love being able to watch episode after episode and not have to wait a whole week!




Soooo true ... I'm on s4 now! Its going to be awful when we have to watch in real time.  Lol!!


----------



## neonfiller

I just finished Hit & Miss.. Not for everyone but I really enjoyed the characters and storyline. I wish that it was going to have a second season though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

talldrnkofwater said:


> When you're all caught up you have to join us in the Scandal thread.  Maybe for S4 in the Fall.


Thanks! I can't stop watching even tho people are dropping like flies.


----------



## CountryGlamour

I just finished Dexter. I'm in between shows. I am considering either American Horror Story or Bates Motel next.


----------



## starrynite_87

I'm snowed in, so I just started House of Cards


----------



## melissatrv

elle-mo said:


> The Borgias, beautiful costumes and cast. I'm not sure how historically accurate it is but it is a great show. Now I'm going to start The Tudor's. Any suggestions for any other history pieces? I've got Rome in the queue too, I'm intrigued with that era.


 
I liked the Borgias but the Tudors and Rome were definitely better than Borgias so definitely worth watching.  Rome is only 2 seasons so you may want to start with that.  Such a shame that show go cancelled after 2 seasons it was so very good.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

S2 house of cards
My queue is showing new episodes, but I can't watch them.  I'll try again later.


----------



## creighbaby

Watching Son's of perdition. I am trying to watch random documentaries. Found bronies fun. 

Had been watching weeds, but had to stop because I felt like I was getting dumber by the minute. 
Waiting until Sunday to start season 2 of house of cards.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

I'm currently hooked on Breaking Bad - Season 3, Orange is the New Black - just started, and a documentary about Auschwitz...also Little Men.


----------



## Goldfox

#AdHOC! as in I'm also addicted to House Of Cards


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

American Horror Story


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Docu Park Avenue: Money, Power & The American Dream


----------



## emcosmo1639

creighbaby said:


> Watching Son's of perdition. I am trying to watch random documentaries. Found bronies fun.
> 
> Had been watching weeds, but had to stop because I felt like I was getting dumber by the minute.
> Waiting until Sunday to start season 2 of house of cards.



I've been watching weeds and just started season 3.  I definitely get what you mean, but I found it pretty entertaining until the season 2 ending.  I think I enjoyed the way they poke fun at the suburbs and stereotypical characters.  

As for documentaries--I'm kind of obsessed with them.  Here are a few of my netflix favs in case you haven't seen them and need recs-

Queen of Versailles, FoodMatters, Fat Sick & Nearly Dead, BlackFish, Last Call at the Oasis, The Elephant in the Living Room, The Two Escobars, Miss Representation, The House I Live In, and Beyond The Myth.


----------



## bnjj

I didn't really care for House of Cards at first.  I gave it another try though and am glad I did.  I am now on season 2.


----------



## creighbaby

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've been watching weeds and just started season 3.  I definitely get what you mean, but I found it pretty entertaining until the season 2 ending.  I think I enjoyed the way they poke fun at the suburbs and stereotypical characters.
> 
> As for documentaries--I'm kind of obsessed with them.  Here are a few of my netflix favs in case you haven't seen them and need recs-
> 
> Queen of Versailles, FoodMatters, Fat Sick & Nearly Dead, BlackFish, Last Call at the Oasis, The Elephant in the Living Room, The Two Escobars, Miss Representation, The House I Live In, and Beyond The Myth.




I watched The Elephant in the Living Room last weekend and LOVED it. It was so well done.  I've seen  Queen of Versailles and blackfish and added your other recommendations to my list. 

Have you seen "Sick" or "The Woman Who Wasn't There"? great doc about a woman who presented herself as a survivor of the terror attack on the trade towers.


----------



## KatsBags

Psych.

It's a cute show. I have it on in the background when I'm doing other things.


----------



## Cindi

Sherlock season 1 - I am enjoying it. It's a lot different than the US version, Elementary, which I also really like.


----------



## neonfiller

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've been watching weeds and just started season 3.  I definitely get what you mean, but I found it pretty entertaining until the season 2 ending.  I think I enjoyed the way they poke fun at the suburbs and stereotypical characters.
> 
> As for documentaries--I'm kind of obsessed with them.  Here are a few of my netflix favs in case you haven't seen them and need recs-
> 
> Queen of Versailles, FoodMatters, Fat Sick & Nearly Dead, BlackFish, Last Call at the Oasis, The Elephant in the Living Room, The Two Escobars, Miss Representation, The House I Live In, and Beyond The Myth.




I've seen most of these docs... loved Queen of Versailles!  I am going to watch the Elephant in the Living Room as per your recommendation.  One that I would recommend is titled TalHotBlond... or something like that. I may have the spelling wrong but it originally aired on Dateline or 48 hours. One of the most bizarre crime stories I have ever seen.


----------



## neonfiller

I must add that Man on Wire is a must watch documentary.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

*Beware of a New Breed of Scammers Pretending To Be Netflix Tech Support*

Netflix subscribers beware:  There&#8217;s a scheme floating around the Internet that you should watch out  for. If you&#8217;re not careful, you could end up about $400 poorer and with a  stolen identity. 
  It works like this: A group of  scammers purporting to be Netflix tech support sends you a phony email.  It sends you to a fake Netflix login page, sets a phony notice that your  account has been suspended and then persuades you to call a support  service to get it back. Once they have you on the phone with fake tech  support, they persuade you to download software that allows them to  crawl through your computer and snap up anything of interest.
  When it&#8217;s all over, they&#8217;ll send you a bill and run away with any good data they can find.
  It&#8217;s a common scheme, which  affects numerous other websites and services. But this particular  instance provides a rare step-by-step glimpse into the particulars of  the con. 



Read more
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/beware-of-a-new-breed-of-scammers-pretending-to-be-78470579294.html


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^Good to know thank you! I'm watching House of Cards, Scandal and a few episodes of Weeds season 3 so far.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Just finished House of Cards & Orange is the New Black


----------



## Meeka41

Scandal


----------



## susu1

An American Horror Story and Orange is the new Black,


----------



## psulion08

American Wedding


----------



## petiteish

I binge watched all the seasons of scandal available on netflix in like a week. It is so melodramatic but so addictive! And Kerry Washington is always so gorgeous!


----------



## petiteish

oogiewoogie said:


> Just finished House of Cards & Orange is the New Black



Can't wait for Orange is the new black to be back for season 2 in June!


----------



## Shamari

Currently binge watching House of Cards...it makes Scandal looks like child's play lol


----------



## cailinzheng

24!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just started this BBC series "Survivors" about a pandemic Flu virus that wipes out the population except fora few people.  I'm almost finished w/ the first episode.  Its only 2 seasons long.


----------



## voguefatigue

Extreme Cheapskates! so scripted and parts have to be fake, but it is so disgusting and addicting.


----------



## creighbaby

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just started this BBC series "Survivors" about a pandemic Flu virus that wipes out the population except fora few people.  I'm almost finished w/ the first episode.  Its only 2 seasons long.




I also just started this one. Loving it so far.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

creighbaby said:


> I also just started this one. Loving it so far.



The writing wasn't great, but I enjoyed it.

Now I'm onto Damages because I've never seen all of the season.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Revenge and Dexter


----------



## rubycat

Lost Girl

Really like it so far


----------



## bbeeccaa

House Of Cards. Need to start 24 after this!


----------



## cailinzheng

24 is not on netflix anymore


----------



## alyssa18o6

I've been watching seasons 1&2 of Scandal. And the BF just started Mad Men.


----------



## lil_peanut

Jobs about Steve Jobs. It actually wasn't bad, Ashton was better than I thought he'd be and all the actors really resembled the actual people depicted.


----------



## hanagirl

The Following. I'm hooked!


----------



## kristinized

Prime Suspect


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just got an email from Netflix stating they're raising the monthly fee for New subscribers to $8.99/ month.  If I remain a subscriber, my plan will remain at $7.99/month for the next 2 yrs.


----------



## DearHaayet

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just got an email from Netflix stating they're raising the monthly fee for New subscribers to $8.99/ month.  If I remain a subscriber, my plan will remain at $7.99/month for the next 2 yrs.


New?as in anyone signing up after the email was sent?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DearHaayet said:


> New?as in anyone signing up after the email was sent?



I do believe so, but my email didn't give a date when the increase will start.


----------



## emcosmo1639

talldrnkofwater said:


> I do believe so, but my email didn't give a date when the increase will start.



I received the email too and am assuming two years from when it was sent.  Either way I'm not too concerned--a $1 increase is not going to make me cancel.  I get the value from it whether it's $7.99 or $8.99.

ETA- They will likely send another email before the increase goes into effect.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

emcosmo1639 said:


> I received the email too and am assuming two years from when it was sent.  Either way I'm not too concerned--a $1 increase is not going to make me cancel.  I get the value from it whether it's $7.99 or $8.99.
> 
> ETA- They will likely send another email before the increase goes into effect.



Yeah, we get a lot of use out of my subscription.


----------



## bnjj

Just started Parenthood.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Just watched the documentary 20 ft from Stardom


----------



## Meeka41

Wilfred


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Red Dawn
Although I've watched it already, I re watched S1 & half of S2 of The Walking Dead
Not sure what's next.  Either Parenthood or The West Wing


----------



## krissa

Just finished season 1 of Orphan Black. It was awesome. I'm trying to hold off so I can binge watch season 2.


----------



## thatsme123

Dark Girls


----------



## Northergirl

Finally finished season 5 of Damages. Awesome series!


----------



## JaimesParke

Reel Injun


----------



## KatsBags

Just started White Collar. 

Matt Bomer reminds me of a young Robby Benson (for those of you who remember  )  and , of course, I LOVE seeing that Stanford Blatch landed on his feet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Derek 2. Ricky Gervais is amazing in it...loved season 1 as well..


----------



## Meeka41

Supernatural


----------



## michellem

Have been watching breaking bad...almost done with season 4. Not sure why I waited so long to watch it!


----------



## jclaybo

The old version of Flowers in the Attic


----------



## Sassys

Call Me Crazy: A Five Film


----------



## Sarni

Lilyhammer.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Fargo


----------



## bnjj

The Tudors.  OMG so good!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Weeds


----------



## talldrnkofwater

OITNB - I started watching epi 1 during lunch.  I have 6 min left ugh


----------



## Sarni

OITNB season 2. I can feel a binge coming on!


----------



## kristinized

Will be starting season 2 of orange is the new black as soon as I get home!


----------



## Raqy

Started Orange is the new black season 2 yay! &#128522;


----------



## creighbaby

For the bible tells me so. 
Have also been watching Murdoch mysteries on amazon prime.


----------



## Bagbug

Recently!  I love Wilfred and. Legit

Can hardly wait until FX starts showing the new seasons


----------



## Bagbug

Okay I'm a loser binge watched Orange is the New Black season 2!  I enjoyed it more than season 1.


----------



## xikry5talix

Just started season 2 of Orange is the New Black. Did they replace the old cast? All the characters were so hilarious! I've only watched the first episode so I'll keep going and hopefully it grows on me.


----------



## Sarni

xikry5talix said:


> Just started season 2 of Orange is the New Black. Did they replace the old cast? All the characters were so hilarious! I've only watched the first episode so I'll keep going and hopefully it grows on me.




You need to watch more...The old cast is still around.


----------



## kristinized

Royal Pains


----------



## Sweetpea83

Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mad Men


----------



## dolllover

Orange is the New Black


----------



## Baileylouise

Just finished nurse jackie and now watching portlandia it's pretty weird !


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

The Secret Life of the American Teenager


----------



## buzzytoes

Drop Dead Diva. Kind of surprised that I am actually enjoying it.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

The Carrie Diaries


----------



## sgj99

Northergirl said:


> Finally finished season 5 of Damages. Awesome series!



i love that series.  my husband and i have the last season to watch, saving it for a long weekend to binge on.  great acting, great writing.


----------



## KensingtonUK

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> The Carrie Diaries




Did they cancel this show??


----------



## Cindi

Trying out Hannibal. Just ordered the first CD.


----------



## bnjj

Watched "Hot Coffee", the documentary about tort reform, etc., in the US that includes the case of the severe burns caused by McDonald's coffee.

What an interesting documentary and what an incredibly corrupt system.


----------



## Cindi

I received a notice today that the second season of Hemlock Grove is now available. I will probably watch a few of those over the weekend.


----------



## OutOfLux

I'm finishing up the 2nd season of House of Cards. Great show.


----------



## creighbaby

bnjj said:


> Watched "Hot Coffee", the documentary about tort reform, etc., in the US that includes the case of the severe burns caused by McDonald's coffee.
> 
> What an interesting documentary and what an incredibly corrupt system.




I loved that documentary. People joked mercilessly about the case, but the burns on the plaintiff's legs were absolutely terrible.i can't imagine that pain.


----------



## baybee806

Downton Abbey!
Best show ever!


----------



## LindaP

Hemlock Grove  season 2!!


----------



## ClassicFab

LindaP said:


> Hemlock Grove  season 2!!



How is that show?


----------



## LindaP

ClassicFab said:


> How is that show?


 
I love it!  It's quirky-horror with a dash of sexy.


----------



## Myblackbag

baybee806 said:


> Downton Abbey!
> Best show ever!




I tried to pull that up and can't find it! I thought it used to be there.


----------



## rshelton13

Witches of East End


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

We signed up for Netflix recently. My favorite so far is a movie called "Arranged" loved it!


----------



## baybee806

Myblackbag said:


> I tried to pull that up and can't find it! I thought it used to be there.



Aww I think it's cuz it's only on the Canadian Netflix.
You are  in the states I assume?


----------



## TokyoBound

Just finished the first season of The Fall.  Omg, why only 5 episodes, and why do I have to wait so long for the next season to come out?!


----------



## NYCBelle

Recently signed up to Netflix but have not had the chance to watch anything =/

Here are the shows I would like to see:

Sons of Anarchy
Orange is the New Black
House of Cards
Scandal
Downton Abbey
Breaking Bad


----------



## starrynite_87

Just started Orange is The New Black


----------



## Myblackbag

baybee806 said:


> Aww I think it's cuz it's only on the Canadian Netflix.
> You are  in the states I assume?



Yes, I am.


----------



## Baileylouise

TokyoBound said:


> Just finished the first season of The Fall.  Omg, why only 5 episodes, and why do I have to wait so long for the next season to come out?!




The Fall is a really good show I think it's coming back later this year , I want to watch Scandal but can't get it on Netflix in uk.


----------



## KatsBags

I just started watching Grey's Anatomy. I kind of hate it but I keep watching it... mostly for Geoge. He's, quite possibly, the only character I like


----------



## bnjj

United States of Tara.  I didn't think I'd like it but I really do.  I've watched all eps that are on Canadian NF and now need to check if US has more seasons.  If not, I'll have to find a torrent.

ETA - I just googled this show and discovered that it ended after S3 so I've seen all the eps.  UGH!  I hate when shows get cancelled.  I have no idea if the last ep was written knowing it was going to be the last ep (and if that is the case it was not a very satisfying ending) or if it was unexpectedly cancelled.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dome tray- 
Tiny: A story about living small.  It's about people who live in tiny houses,  150sq ft etc.  there's also a show about it on on of the cable channels, I don't remember which one.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

bnjj said:


> United States of Tara.  I didn't think I'd like it but I really do.  I've watched all eps that are on Canadian NF and now need to check if US has more seasons.  If not, I'll have to find a torrent.
> 
> ETA - I just googled this show and discovered that it ended after S3 so I've seen all the eps.  UGH!  I hate when shows get cancelled.  I have no idea if the last ep was written knowing it was going to be the last ep (and if that is the case it was not a very satisfying ending) or if it was unexpectedly cancelled.




I was upset about it too, that was a great show!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

TokyoBound said:


> Just finished the first season of The Fall.  Omg, why only 5 episodes, and why do I have to wait so long for the next season to come out?!




I loved this show! Also Top of the Lake is great. I've been watching too much British TV lately- Endeavor, Parade's End, Dr. Who and of course Sherlock!


----------



## lovehgss1

Longmire! I'm suddenly in love this guy and the chemistry with Vic. Love a strong, silent western guy.


----------



## lelgin

The Tudors - I can't believe how immoral those people were, plotting deaths, sleeping around...it's like real life soap opera. I love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men - loving all the 60's fashion and hairstyles!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm watching Mixology, but I only watch it during my lunch break.  I think I  up to ep 8. 
I watched Nymphomaniac v 1, I'll prob watch v2 tonight.  
They've added one of my favorite shows Criminal Minds.  That's going to take a while to get through, I think it's about 10 seasons.


----------



## Baileylouise

Nymphomanic is pretty intense viewing. Shia LaBeouf's accent is questionable


----------



## pink sapphire

Watched Happy Valley 6 parts last night great british  series
Iove Sarah Lancashire


----------



## pink sapphire

lelgin said:


> The Tudors - I can't believe how immoral those people were, plotting deaths, sleeping around...it's like real life soap opera. I love it!



I  watched that its good unreal how scary to live in those times.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Downton Abbey


----------



## coconutsboston

Finally getting around to watching House of Cards


----------



## BagsAreMyPoison

Orange Is The New Black.  That show is addicting!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Snow in the bluff 
Alien Abduction
I start watching Soark, a documentary about Burning Man, but I haven't finished.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain

The Tomorrow People

Hannibal Season 2 - Finished!


----------



## xikry5talix

House of Cards


----------



## baybee806

Anyone watching/watched The Mindy Project?

I'm soooo hooked! It's so funny!


----------



## bklner2014

Has anyone watched the Spanish TV show, Grand Hotel?  I am so hooked... finished watching all available eps on Netflix last night.  Anyone knows if there are more episodes to come?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sherlock.


----------



## dr.pepper

lovehgss1 said:


> Longmire! I'm suddenly in love this guy and the chemistry with Vic. Love a strong, silent western guy.



This is my mother's show! I think she has a crush on Longmire. 

Current Netflix shows:

- Gossip Girl (you really have to suspend all reality when watching this -- it is so outrageous)
- That 70's Show (when I want something light and funny)
- Forensic Evidence (very old true crime reality show that lasted 400 episodes!!!)


----------



## Swanky

Couldn't get halfway through first epi of Longmire 


Just started House of Cards!


----------



## Jujuma

I now have a pixie due to a House of Cards binge! Gots to love Claire. Luckily everybody, including me, loves my hair. Be careful! On to Breaking Bad. Had no interest, now I'm totally sucked in. My son showed me The Family Guy bit about people who get engrossed in BB. Sadly I saw myself in Peter, not a pretty sight!


----------



## young breezy

I find trailer park boys hilarious. Anyone seen it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm almost done with the second season of House of Cards.


----------



## Dancechika24

Currently on a Bones marathon...in middle of season 4 right now. Had hopes of getting up to speed before the new season premieres in Sept, but that is so not going to happen..there are TOO many episodes lol.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I watched the mini series "Happy Valley," and though it was about as far from happy as you could get, it was good. Disturbing at times, but good!


----------



## KatsBags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I watched the mini series "Happy Valley," and though it was about as far from happy as you could get, it was good. Disturbing at times, but good!



I started Happy Valley last night.

I agree with you... it's a bit disturbing.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

KatsBags said:


> I started Happy Valley last night.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you... it's a bit disturbing.




Let me know what you think when (if) you get to the end!


----------



## KatsBags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Let me know what you think when (if) you get to the end!



I definitely will.


----------



## Jahpson

Air Diasters

omg this show is out of this world! Learn so much about airplanes but at the same time horrified by the victims whose lives are lost because of human error.


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## JLJRN

Louie!!!


----------



## creighbaby

KatsBags said:


> I started Happy Valley last night.
> 
> I agree with you... it's a bit disturbing.



It was so good


----------



## coconutsboston

Jahpson said:


> Air Diasters
> 
> omg this show is out of this world! Learn so much about airplanes but at the same time horrified by the victims whose lives are lost because of human error.


This sounds interesting!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## fightthesunrise

The Vampire Diaries. I got halfway through season three a couple years ago and stopped for whatever reason, but I remember it being really good. I started on the first episode again last night.


----------



## TokyoBound

Just finished Top of the Lake.  Will probably start Hemlock Grove next.


----------



## xikry5talix

The Black List


----------



## Cindi

Hannibal Season 2 - Wow this show is dark! I can't believe it doesn't win every award. The acting and the stories are amazing.


----------



## ClassicFab

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## Jahpson

coconutsboston said:


> This sounds interesting!



I highly recommend it!! 

Very informative.
_____________________________

and wow I didn't know Snapped was on Netflix *does happy dance*


----------



## lovehgss1

Battlestar Galactica---excellent show.
The New Girl---so funny!
The Blacklist...really good
Longmire....good show #longlivelongmire

Silver Linings Playbook
3 Days To Kill


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I know that voice- behind the scenes docu about voice actors.


----------



## Bkbabe

Just finished season 1 of The Blacklist. Sooooooo good!


----------



## lovehgss1

3 Days To Kill..fun flick.


----------



## xxbagsxx

Rewatching Gossip girl (major fashion envy)
The originals
Greek
Lie to me
White Collar
Life Unexpected 
Make it or break it


----------



## ClassicFab

Just started The Blacklist!


----------



## jube0506

Full House is on NetFlix!  Woohoo!  Feel like a kid again


----------



## Sarni

Gilmore girls from the beginning!


----------



## ScottyGal

Boyfriend and I starting The X Files from the beginning tonight, and I have been watching Weeds for a few weeks (currently on season 6).


----------



## raiderette74

I need some new shows too. THanks for the ideas.


----------



## Livia1

Sherlock - this is really good and how awesome is Martin Freeman?! I mean, I knew that but ... wow


----------



## KatsBags

Livia1 said:


> Sherlock - this is really good and how awesome is Martin Freeman?! I mean, I knew that but ... wow



Could not agree more!!!!!


----------



## Love4MK

Gilmore Girls
Those blue-eyed girls have won my heart!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Californiacation


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Suits


----------



## love2shop1

I have just found Gossip Girl and i am hooked such a great series


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

jube0506 said:


> Full House is on NetFlix!  Woohoo!  Feel like a kid again



Are you in another country? It's not available for streaming


----------



## Miss Burberry

Geeks and freaks


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Is anyone watching The Killing? I started watching yesterday and I am hooked! DH and I binge-watched 9 episodes.


----------



## xikry5talix

Just finished Season 1 of Black Mirror. Someone suggested it on tPF and I really enjoyed it! It is quite dark if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## EmmieMc

Season 3 Breaking Bad


----------



## uhpharm01

Sarni said:


> Gilmore girls from the beginning!


   I need to start watching this from the beginning also.


----------



## Miss Burberry

The West Wing


----------



## thatsme123

Almost done with American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## collegechic

Just finished American Horror Story: Coven. Probably shouldn't have binge watched it when i have finals


----------



## Baileylouise

thatsme123 said:


> Almost done with American Horror Story: Coven




I'm watching that as well it's quite good


----------



## creighbaby

xikry5talix said:


> Just finished Season 1 of Black Mirror. Someone suggested it on tPF and I really enjoyed it! It is quite dark if you're into that sort of thing.



That was me!!! I was in the subway yesterday afternoon and the women next to me was discussing black mirror with somene folks and I couldn't help myself and I started talking to her.

That first episode was off the charts. I am tracking my time with season 2. They are doing a 90 minute episode floor the holidays. I hope Netflix will add it quickly.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

just started watching Fate Zero. I don't watch a ton of anime, but this one is really good so far.


----------



## xikry5talix

creighbaby said:


> That was me!!! I was in the subway yesterday afternoon and the women next to me was discussing black mirror with somene folks and I couldn't help myself and I started talking to her.
> 
> That first episode was off the charts. I am tracking my time with season 2. They are doing a 90 minute episode floor the holidays. I hope Netflix will add it quickly.



Do you have a favorite episode so far? I read that some people didn't like the first episode (too much for them to handle) but I liked the political commentary aspect of it. 

Thanks for sharing about it btw! I spent most of Sat & Sun evening watching, lol. I have one episode left.


----------



## EmmieMc

Just finished Breaking Bad. What should I watch next?


----------



## thatsme123

Liked AHS coven. Just started Broadchurch really good so far!!


----------



## mrs moulds

A documentary called  The Spy's of Mississippi... Awesome!


----------



## ScottyGal

BF and I have been watching The X-Files from the beginning.. I am loving it so far! (Never seen it before, BF has)


----------



## McLoverly

Peaky Blinders... very good!


----------



## lovethatduck

McLoverly said:


> Peaky Blinders... very good!



I binge watched this series last week--totally engrossed.


----------



## Miss Burberry

The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Marco Polo 
One of Netflix's original, visually stunning so far, on episode 3 and I'll need to follow more to see how the plot goes.


----------



## Samberry

I've been watching Orange Is The New Black which is just fantastic, basically an emotional roller coaster. I watched a documentary called Virunga last night too. It's about mountain gorilla conservation and a national park that oil drillers are trying to pillage. Plus there is a war going on between the Congolese government and rebel armies. It's unbelievable to know it's all real. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## KatsBags

Friends!

Could I BE any happier?!?!?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

KatsBags said:


> Friends!
> 
> Could I BE any happier?!?!?




I hope they add this to Dutch netflix asap!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Maybe a bit OT, but is anyone else's Netflix service acting up big time?  I haven't been able to load titles and watch a movie or show without it timing out or freezing in over a month.  

That said, the last thing I watched on Netflix was Slingblade.


----------



## Sarni

coconutsboston said:


> Maybe a bit OT, but is anyone else's Netflix service acting up big time?  I haven't been able to load titles and watch a movie or show without it timing out or freezing in over a month.
> 
> That said, the last thing I watched on Netflix was Slingblade.




No problems here. 

So 240 episodes of Friends should just about get me through the winter!! &#128515;


----------



## KensingtonUK

thatsme123 said:


> Liked AHS coven. Just started Broadchurch really good so far!!




Liked broad church but disappointed in the last eppisode


----------



## KensingtonUK

xikry5talix said:


> Do you have a favorite episode so far? I read that some people didn't like the first episode (too much for them to handle) but I liked the political commentary aspect of it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing about it btw! I spent most of Sat & Sun evening watching, lol. I have one episode left.




Agreed. First ep was too much. At that point, I didn't realize it was not a continuing story. Watch the 2nd eppisode as well but too depressing for me. Does make you think but the show is just not for me


----------



## Cindi

Twin Peaks - very strange...I like it.


----------



## ScottyGal

BF and I started watching 'The 100' tonight - seems pretty good so far.


----------



## KensingtonUK

_Lee said:


> BF and I started watching 'The 100' tonight - seems pretty good so far.




I like this show a lot. Bit teeny bopperish/typical CW but I enjoy watching it.


----------



## ScottyGal

KensingtonUK said:


> I like this show a lot. Bit teeny bopperish/typical CW but I enjoy watching it.



My BF and I said the same thing, and didn't know if we would like it at first.. but we are now 5 episodes in and glued to it!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Blacklist season 1


----------



## chowlover2

Just finished the final 8 of The Killing, which I enjoyed. Have started Broadchuch now that the American version called Gracepoint has finished. Better character development in the British version.


----------



## guccimamma

we've been watching lillyhammer at night.  it's relaxing, and low key funny.


----------



## sass000

The latest thing I'm watching on Netflix is the first season of Reign. I'm liking it more than I thought I would.


----------



## MAGJES

Finished *The Killing* over Christmas and then did a *Breaking Bad* marathon.

I'm now on to *Orange is the new Black* (which is funny because they wear Khaki!).  

Can't wait till Season 3 of *House of Cards* is available.


----------



## First Lady

Black Mirror 
All 6 episodes were great.


----------



## Sinarta

First Lady said:


> Black Mirror
> All 6 episodes were great.


 
I also watched all episodes over the holidays and its great. There was a Christmas episode that came on Direct TV but I didnt know. Have heard about and really want to see it.


----------



## First Lady

Sinarta said:


> I also watched all episodes over the holidays and its great. There was a Christmas episode that came on Direct TV but I didnt know. Have heard about and really want to see it.


I just hope they keep making these and Netflix keeps em coming.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Breaking Bad


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i really enjoyed Grand Hotel and im hoping Netflix gets the last season of it


----------



## NYCBelle

Finally putting my Netflix to use after signing up months ago...Just finished both seasons of Orange is the New Black...obsessed!


----------



## Sassys

MAGJES said:


> I'm now on to *Orange is the new Black* (which is funny because they wear Khaki!).
> 
> .



You only wear Khaki until you are assigned a bunk/dorm


----------



## MAGJES

Sassys said:


> You only wear Khaki until you are assigned a bunk/dorm



I'm pretty sure that the girls wear orange until you are assigned a bunk or dorm.  Khaki is the color they wear for their stay.


----------



## Sassys

MAGJES said:


> I'm pretty sure that the girls wear orange until you are assigned a bunk or dorm.  Khaki is the color they wear for their stay.



You are correct. I mixed it up


----------



## MAGJES

Sassys said:


> You are correct. I mixed it up





Such a good show too.   I didn't think I'd like it but I'm hooked.


----------



## beantownSugar

Just finished watching "Wentworth." Loved it!

 Also finished "Being Mary Jane" and surprisingly I really liked that too given my distaste of BET after they destroyed "The Game"

Re-watching WGN's "Salem."

I study all day long so I enjoy my Netflix nights as a decompress.


----------



## brianamax

Watched  Tudor; did a marathon, based on Henry VIII and his six wives and reign. The lead actor is very very nice to look at too! Love all that pomp and circumstance the Brits have. Also their methods of torture leave modern day interrogation looking like child' play.  Very cruel and quick to judge. Well worth watching if you like these historical sagas...Im a big fan of them.


----------



## sararachelle

REVENGE! Stop what you are doing and watch it now!


----------



## chowlover2

brianamax said:


> Watched  Tudor; did a marathon, based on Henry VIII and his six wives and reign. The lead actor is very very nice to look at too! Love all that pomp and circumstance the Brits have. Also their methods of torture leave modern day interrogation looking like child' play.  Very cruel and quick to judge. Well worth watching if you like these historical sagas...Im a big fan of them.




Loved The Tudors!


----------



## chowlover2

sararachelle said:


> REVENGE! Stop what you are doing and watch it now!




Started off great but runs out of steam. By season 4, I stopped watching. Sad because the show had so much potential.


----------



## littlejuser

Season 1 of Damages.... So many twists and turns


----------



## KatsBags

littlejuser said:


> Season 1 of Damages.... So many twists and turns



I've marathoning Damages for about two weeks now. 

I am in the midst of the penultimate episode. 

Kind of sad that I'm almost finished with it but super excited to watch it play out.


----------



## chowlover2

KatsBags said:


> I've marathoning Damages for about two weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the midst of the penultimate episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sad that I'm almost finished with it but super excited to watch it play out.




I have to add that to my playlist!


----------



## NYCBelle

Just started Scandal. Finished episode 1...will continue watching. Haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## beekmanhill

Binge watched Orange is the New Black a while ago.  Loved it, can't wait for new season.

Now and then I watch Gossip Girl.  Never watched it on TV, its stupid and relaxing.  Finished two seasons.  

I loved Damages on TV but it went downhill too quickly.


----------



## CobaltBlu

McLoverly said:


> Peaky Blinders... very good!



Binge watched this too. Very good show.


----------



## KatsBags

Notting Hill


----------



## McLoverly

KatsBags said:


> Notting Hill



I'm watching it now


----------



## rubycat

Helix, like it so far.


----------



## NYCBelle

On to season 2 of Scandal...hooked!!


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm about to watch Luther.  I just read that Netflix will not carry BBC shows as of the end of January.   I wonder who picked up the contract.  

I am sick about this...................


----------



## KatsBags

beekmanhill said:


> I'm about to watch Luther.  I just read that Netflix will not carry BBC shows as of the end of January.   I wonder who picked up the contract.
> 
> I am sick about this...................



Me, too!

Luther is great!

Most of my queue is BBC. I'm just about to finish The Politician's Husband with David Tennant and Emily Watson. I recommend it.


----------



## beekmanhill

KatsBags said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Luther is great!
> 
> Most of my queue is BBC. I'm just about to finish The Politician's Husband with David Tennant and Emily Watson. I recommend it.



Oh, love David Tennant.  I hope I can get to it before the end of the month.

I went to Luther because of Ruth Wilson who I loved in The Affair.   She is wonderful.  My list is all BBC stuff too.   

Any news on who is picking up the BBC shows?  Somebody better do it.  Amazon?

Edited to say here is a link to an article that indicates all is not final:

http://www.digitaltrends.com/movies/netflix-bbc-shows-contract-expire-negotiation-dr-who/


----------



## Belle79

The Fall season 2 - BRILLIANT!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Belle79 said:


> The Fall season 2 - BRILLIANT!




I just started season 2 last night as well- it's great so far!


----------



## Sarni

beekmanhill said:


> I'm about to watch Luther.  I just read that Netflix will not carry BBC shows as of the end of January.   I wonder who picked up the contract.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sick about this...................




Oh no- I hope this doesn't happen! Netflix wouldn't be worth having for me if they didn't have the BBC shows. Fingers crossed they work it out!


----------



## beekmanhill

Sarni said:


> Oh no- I hope this doesn't happen! Netflix wouldn't be worth having for me if they didn't have the BBC shows. Fingers crossed they work it out!



I agree.  I'd drop Netflix and suscribe to whoever picks up BBC.   I'm sure someone will, but I suppose it won't happen overnight.


----------



## KatsBags

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, love David Tennant.  I hope I can get to it before the end of the month.
> 
> I went to Luther because of Ruth Wilson who I loved in The Affair.   She is wonderful.  My list is all BBC stuff too.
> 
> Any news on who is picking up the BBC shows?  Somebody better do it.  Amazon?
> 
> *Edited to say here is a link to an article that indicates all is not final:
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/movies/netflix-bbc-shows-contract-expire-negotiation-dr-who/*




I figured as much. Both sides stand to lose too much. I guessed it was a bargaining ploy.


----------



## ScottyGal

I have just started watching Wentworth.. enjoying it so far &#9786;


----------



## beekmanhill

Whew, settled:

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/netflix-keeping-doctor-who-luther-more-bbc-series-1201407630/

I can watch Luther at a bit more leisurely pace.


----------



## happywife18

Currently watching Dexter and Lost, excellent shows. I love Breaking Bad and Scandal.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Orange is the new black...we just started season 2 last night, loving it!


----------



## KatsBags

beekmanhill said:


> Whew, settled:
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/netflix-keeping-doctor-who-luther-more-bbc-series-1201407630/
> 
> I can watch Luther at a bit more leisurely pace.



The lists of shows is pretty much my queue...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The other day I watched a documentary titled "Happy" it was pretty good


----------



## TheSunIsShining

The Stepdad is pretty brutal


----------



## NYCBelle

Season 3 of "Scandal"...I need an intervention!


----------



## NYCBelle

Goodfrtune said:


> Orange is the new black...we just started season 2 last night, loving it!



so good!


----------



## kemilia

The Strain (season 1). I didn't watch it last summer when it started, seemed too creepy (it is) and then heard good things about it. Holiday weekend with no mail on Monday added to my whiny waiting.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Blue Bloods and Magnum PI.  I love Tom Selleck!


----------



## Murphy47

Tom Selleck is still hot. 

Lots of Jesse Stone movies on Netflix also.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Goodfrtune said:


> Orange is the new black...we just started season 2 last night, loving it!


Im still on season one episode 11


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I watched all seasons available of Gran Hotel on Netflix does anybody know if they will get more episodes of this as i really enjoyed the show


----------



## TokyoBound

Season 2 of The Fall.  I just adore Gillian Anderson in this.


----------



## Murphy47

Watched 2 episodes of Marco Polo. 
Interesting. A lot of set up so far. 
Hoping the pace picks up a little soon.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Reign


----------



## JetSetGo!

Watched season one of Broadchurch a couple of weeks ago, and I'm now in the second season of The Fall. Both are pretty good.


----------



## chowlover2

JetSetGo! said:


> Watched season one of Broadchurch a couple of weeks ago, and I'm now in the second season of The Fall. Both are pretty good.




Broadchurch was good and I'm glad you ladies mentioned The Fall, I'm adding to my list.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

beekmanhill said:


> I agree.  I'd drop Netflix and suscribe to whoever picks up BBC.   I'm sure someone will, but I suppose it won't happen overnight.


what is BBC sorry for my stupid question


----------



## beekmanhill

BBC is the British Broadcasting Corporation. Its a network that produces many great series in the UK. These series have been on Netflix. Its a government sponsored network.


----------



## Murphy47

Ditto on whoever picks up BBC.


----------



## JetSetGo!

chowlover2 said:


> Broadchurch was good and I'm glad you ladies mentioned The Fall, I'm adding to my list.



I hope you like it!
We are watching the last episode tonight. It's pretty twisted!


----------



## CobaltBlu

beekmanhill said:


> BBC is the British Broadcasting Corporation. Its a network that produces many great series in the UK. These series have been on Netflix. Its a government sponsored network.



You can stream a lot of BBC on Acorn. I have that on Roku. Its pretty awesome!
I binged Upstairs/Downstairs. Good Times!


----------



## chowlover2

Watched 4 episodes of The Fall last night and I am loving it! Thanks so much for recommending it!


----------



## NYCBelle

I started House of Cards but stopped since hub wants to watch it together so who knows when I'll actually see it.

On Amazon I started Downton Abbey


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jericho


----------



## JetSetGo!

chowlover2 said:


> Watched 4 episodes of The Fall last night and I am loving it! Thanks so much for recommending it!



So glad!


----------



## mokummeisje

The Killing (series)


----------



## Sarni

Watched the entire season of Broadchurch this weekend. So good!


----------



## chowlover2

Sarni said:


> Watched the entire season of Broadchurch this weekend. So good!




That was excellent!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sarni said:


> Watched the entire season of Broadchurch this weekend. So good!



I believe the new season come out in March. I'm so curious where they will take it, but don't want to read any spoilers.


----------



## Sarni

JetSetGo! said:


> I believe the new season come out in March. I'm so curious where they will take it, but don't want to read any spoilers.




I think it is going to be shown in the US on BBC America in March. I originally thought it was an 8 part mini-series. Also very interested to see where they take it.


----------



## creighbaby

Watching the original version of "the slap." Iris very good. I won't be watching it, but I can't imagine what the U.S. version will be like or if it can improve on the original. (Sort of like the U.S. remake of broad church.)


----------



## NYCBelle

Murphy47 said:


> Ditto on whoever picks up BBC.



Amazon Prime I believe. A lot of shows there.


----------



## MASEML

JetSetGo! said:


> I believe the new season come out in March. I'm so curious where they will take it, but don't want to read any spoilers.



I've been watching season 2. The best episode this far is the first episode. Jaw dropping.....  You will love it! 

Only 2 more episodes left in season 2. Then it begins on bbc America. Can't wait to re watch the episodes.


----------



## MASEML

creighbaby said:


> Watching the original version of "the slap." Iris very good. I won't be watching it, but I can't imagine what the U.S. version will be like or if it can improve on the original. (Sort of like the U.S. remake of broad church.)



Yes Gracepoint was v difficult to get into, after watching Broadchurch. I couldn't adjust to new actors, new faces acting out the same storyline. It was so odd to hear American accents.


----------



## NYCBelle

I just started Sherlock today


----------



## JetSetGo!

MASEML said:


> I've been watching season 2. The best episode this far is the first episode. Jaw dropping.....  You will love it!
> 
> Only 2 more episodes left in season 2. Then it begins on bbc America. Can't wait to re watch the episodes.



I need to set up my DVR!


----------



## Fran0421

I have been watching the fall based on your recommendations  I am up to season 2. I like that they started up where they left off! 

Is broad-church a similar concept?


----------



## dolllover

Marco Polo


----------



## chowlover2

dolllover said:


> Marco Polo




How is it? Worth watching?


----------



## chowlover2

Fran0421 said:


> I have been watching the fall based on your recommendations  I am up to season 2. I like that they started up where they left off!
> 
> 
> 
> Is broad-church a similar concept?




Yes.


----------



## dolllover

chowlover2 said:


> How is it? Worth watching?



I liked it ! I say yes


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fran0421 said:


> I have been watching the fall based on your recommendations  I am up to season 2. I like that they started up where they left off!
> 
> Is broad-church a similar concept?



Broadchurch is not nearly as dark. I mean, it's serious, but it also has a lightness and sense of humor. The Fall is dark and heavy but also really rich. I really liked both shows for different reasons.


----------



## Miss Burberry

My boys


----------



## coconutsboston

Girls


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Modern family


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Ally McBeal


----------



## sthrncin

House of Cards


----------



## NYCBelle

Starting House of Cards Season 1


----------



## sthrncin

Orange is the New Black


----------



## NYCBelle

sthrncin said:


> Orange is the New Black



So good. Can't wait for June


----------



## chowlover2

Finishing up Season 1 of House of Cards. Yes, it's as good as everyone says it is!


----------



## sthrncin

NYCBelle said:


> So good. Can't wait for June




Me too! Just finished House of Cards too.


----------



## NYCBelle

House of Cards - Season 2


----------



## KatsBags

Don't Trust the B in Apt 23.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oitnb


----------



## Fran0421

House of cards


----------



## Iluvbags

Man Men still! My husband can't stand when I watch he says it's the most painfully boring show ever. 
I like it


----------



## Jeneen

Parenthood. On season 2 now.


----------



## pursegirl3

Working my way through House of Cards Kevin has some of the best lines !!


----------



## chowlover2

pursegirl3 said:


> Working my way through House of Cards Kevin has some of the best lines !!



Agreed! Just finished season 3 last night!


----------



## brianamax

The British version of House of Cards.........love it.


----------



## chowlover2

brianamax said:


> The British version of House of Cards.........love it.




I have to check that out next!


----------



## beekmanhill

brianamax said:


> The British version of House of Cards.........love it.



I remember seeing that mini series when it was on PBS.  Its one of the best.  Those old Masterpiece Theater series were spectacular.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

The unbreakable Kimmy Shmidt - hilarious!


----------



## ScottyGal

Just about to start watching Sons of Anarchy. I have heard good things.. excited!  I need a new show to binge-watch while I am off work this week


----------



## gr8onteej

I watched The Single Mom's Club.


----------



## NYCBelle

_Lee said:


> Just about to start watching Sons of Anarchy. I have heard good things.. excited!  I need a new show to binge-watch while I am off work this week



I saw the last two seasons on tv and it's a great show. I have it on my list for a future binge watch to see how it all started.


----------



## ScottyGal

Boyfriend & I have started watching American Horror Story - loving it so far! On episode 3


----------



## xikry5talix

gottaluvmybags said:


> The unbreakable Kimmy Shmidt - hilarious!



I just finished that. Sooo hilarious! Pinor noir...caviar...Myanmar.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Just started The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt....hilarious!


----------



## michie

^same here! Really liking it!


----------



## creighbaby

Kimmy was great until I got to the last two episodes. What the hell???


----------



## chowlover2

Just started Bloodline tonight! Looking forward to it, I love Kyle Chandler.


----------



## Sarni

chowlover2 said:


> Just started Bloodline tonight! Looking forward to it, I love Kyle Chandler.




Just finished the second episode. Not quite sure what I think yet!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sarni said:


> Just finished the second episode. Not quite sure what I think yet!!



I stayed up til 5:30 Am watching. I think first 2 episodes are slower then picks up steam. Starting episode 6 tonight, curious to see where things go. you see things in early episodes that start to make sense the further you go in the series. I'm enjoying.


----------



## Sarni

chowlover2 said:


> I stayed up til 5:30 Am watching. I think first 2 episodes are slower then picks up steam. Starting episode 6 tonight, curious to see where things go. you see things in early episodes that start to make sense the further you go in the series. I'm enjoying.




Just finished the fourth episode...really liking it now!


----------



## unluckystars

Halfway through Unbreakable Kimmy now


----------



## ScottyGal

Finished the first season of American Horror Story - on to season two (Asylum)


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Just started The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt....hilarious!



Just started, don't know if I like it or not. Titus is hysterical.


----------



## chowlover2

Sarni said:


> Just finished the fourth episode...really liking it now!




I'm glad you stuck it out, I watched 3 more and am really loving it. It was just a little slow starting out but worth it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kimmy Schmidt gets good after the first two episodes.

I am watching Bloodline now.


----------



## NYCBelle

Streaming Empire online but after this I want to get into The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. Just finished House of Cards yesterday


----------



## KatsBags

Binging on Bloodline... on episode 11.

I like it... don't love it. 

They drink A LOT and use the F-bomb (and all its variations) WAY TOO MUCH! 

Casting a bit wonky, IMO... the actors who play Danny and Kevin are fantastic in their roles. The actress who plays Meg would be better suited to dinner theater... she has no range. She seems to just plod along. I think a different actress would have done a better job in that role.

I hated the Damages theme song but I'm kind of liking this one... random thought, I know.


----------



## chowlover2

KatsBags said:


> Binging on Bloodline... on episode 11.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it... don't love it.
> 
> 
> 
> They drink A LOT and use the F-bomb (and all its variations) WAY TOO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> Casting a bit wonky, IMO... the actors who play Danny and Kevin are fantastic in their roles. The actress who plays Meg would be better suited to dinner theater... she has no range. She seems to just plod along. I think a different actress would have done a better job in that role.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated the Damages theme song but I'm kind of liking this one... random thought, I know.




I like the theme song too! Kind of sets the mood like the theme song on True Detective. The actor who plays Danny is wonderful! I have one episode left to watch. The plot line really moved quickly after episode 9.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just started watching Bloodline


----------



## Goodfrtune

Just finished season 3 of House of Cards


----------



## sisu9

Finished Bloodline last night. It kept my attention. Slow start but picks up in the later episodes. 

Curious if they will do a season 2. The ending definitely leaves a story to tell.


----------



## KatsBags

sisu9 said:


> Finished Bloodline last night. It kept my attention. Slow start but picks up in the later episodes.
> 
> Curious if they will do a season 2. The ending definitely leaves a story to tell.



From what I've read. they have the story planned out for several seasons, if it's renewed.


----------



## kemilia

Watching House of Cards, deliberately dragging that out because it is so good.  

I like Kimmy--took a couple of episodes to click but it did.  

Finished the first episode of Bloodlines, not sure about it yet, I love seeing the sunny, warm weather since it snowed 4 inches here today, a vacation for my eyes, I guess.


----------



## chowlover2

sisu9 said:


> Finished Bloodline last night. It kept my attention. Slow start but picks up in the later episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if they will do a season 2. The ending definitely leaves a story to tell.




I thought the same. No idea how they determine what gets a second season and what doesn't. I did enjoy. Loved the scenery as it's been cold and dismal in PA!


----------



## Britexmom

Recently fINished  watching.....Happy Valley, The Returned ( french version), the Slap ( australian), The Fall and Survivors ....I need to find something new to watch.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone watched Hemlock Grove? Is it worth watching?


----------



## sthrncin

Just started Bloodlines.


----------



## sthrncin

On episode 9 of Bloodline. I binged on it yesterday.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> On episode 9 of Bloodline. I binged on it yesterday.




You're starting the best part now!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> You're starting the best part now!




Omg I love this show! Have they renewed it for another season?


----------



## linjerco

I just finished season 3 house of cards! Amazing


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Omg I love this show! Have they renewed it for another season?




I hope so! I have yet to hear anything yet. The ending leaves things wide open for a second season.


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I hope so! I have yet to hear anything yet. The ending leaves things wide open for a second season.




Yes it does! Just finished it last night. Wow!


----------



## Baileylouise

I'm on the last season of damages


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I hope so! I have yet to hear anything yet. The ending leaves things wide open for a second season.


http://seriable.com/bloodline-plots-six-seasons-to-sink-or-swim-on-netflix/
Just read this, sounds good!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Mad men


----------



## unluckystars

Miss Burberry said:


> Mad men



I need to catch up on the last two years before it starts!


----------



## Jeneen

Parenthood


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> http://seriable.com/bloodline-plots-six-seasons-to-sink-or-swim-on-netflix/
> Just read this, sounds good!




Good news![emoji1]


----------



## Miss Burberry

unluckystars said:


> I need to catch up on the last two years before it starts!




Exactly what I am doing so I'm not entirely lost about what I have forgotten.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Just started The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Bagbug

Finished Hous of Cards 3. Hmm.  Karma!
 And Kimmy Schmidt was cute.

Bloodline... I have been puting off.  Everybody like it ay?


----------



## chowlover2

Bagbug said:


> Finished Hous of Cards 3. Hmm.  Karma!
> 
> And Kimmy Schmidt was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodline... I have been puting off.  Everybody like it ay?




I liked it a lot. You have to hang in as first 2 episodes are slow. It picks up and things make more sense, and last 4 episodes fly by. I actually am going to rewatch. Things happen early on with flashbacks and don't make sense til later. I want to see if I missed anything.


----------



## TokyoBound

I watched House of Cards Season 3 in one weekend, it was so good.  Much better than season 2, which had the muddiest plot.

Yesterday I watched the movie All Good Things, based on the Robert Durst story.  Very creepy.


----------



## bakeacookie

Archer


----------



## Fran0421

TokyoBound said:


> I watched House of Cards Season 3 in one weekend, it was so good.  Much better than season 2, which had the muddiest plot.
> 
> Yesterday I watched the movie All Good Things, based on the Robert Durst story.  Very creepy.



I found season 2 very confusing and messy too! Still got to watch season 3.


----------



## sthrncin

Was thinking about trying Kimmy Schmidt. Anybody watch that one? I'd love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Magnum P.I.  love it! I used to watch reruns with my parents when I was a little girl.


----------



## Freckles1

Bloodline!!! On episode 11 !! Lordy u hope it gets renewed. So freaking good!!!


----------



## skyqueen

TokyoBound said:


> I watched House of Cards Season 3 in one weekend, it was so good.  Much better than season 2, which had the muddiest plot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I watched the movie All Good Things, based on the Robert Durst story.  Very creepy.



All Good Things was creepy but not nearly as creepy as the real Robert Durst! [emoji79]



Freckles1 said:


> Bloodline!!! On episode 11 !! Lordy u hope it gets renewed. So freaking good!!!




Just started this series tonight, watched 2 episodes...excellent!


----------



## chowlover2

I started Hemlock Grove last night. So far, so good. The third and final season is due sometime this year.


----------



## wifeyb

Lost!!


----------



## justwatchin

Freckles1 said:


> Bloodline!!! On episode 11 !! Lordy u hope it gets renewed. So freaking good!!!



Bloodline was excellent! I'm hoping for season 2 as well. Now waiting for Daredevil to start this week.


----------



## sthrncin

Just started watching Rectify. Anybody else watched it?


----------



## coconutsboston

Mommie Dearest


----------



## Cindi

Watched the first 2 episodes of Daredevil. I thought they were pretty good and we will be watching the rest of the season.


----------



## Diesel Religion

Star Wars: The Clone Wars


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bloodline. [emoji106]


----------



## Freckles1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bloodline. [emoji106]




Man oh man!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Maice

Finished Daredevil with DH last night. We loved it. Very good adaptation. We had some minor gripes but over-all, it left the Daredevil comic fanboy and fangirl in us quite satisfied.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Freckles1 said:


> Man oh man!! Fantastic!!!


 
I'm enjoying it..very much thus far!


----------



## Maice

Maice said:


> Finished Daredevil with DH last night. We loved it. Very good adaptation. We had some minor gripes but over-all, it left the Daredevil comic fanboy and fangirl in us quite satisfied.


 


DH and I started Bloodline last night since we finished Daredevil Saturday night.  Liking it a lot so far.  Just on the second episode though.  We'll continue with an episode or two tonight.


----------



## NYCBelle

Walking Dead! Love it! I'm on Season 2


----------



## skyqueen

Freckles1 said:


> Bloodline!!! On episode 11 !! Lordy u hope it gets renewed. So freaking good!!!




Just finished the first season...terrific!
It is getting renewed [emoji2]


----------



## sthrncin

Just finished Rectify. Excellent!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## sr1856

criminal minds


----------



## Freckles1

skyqueen said:


> Just finished the first season...terrific!
> It is getting renewed [emoji2]




Yay!! Just shocking how it played out!


----------



## skyqueen

Freckles1 said:


> Yay!! Just shocking how it played out!




I know! [emoji79]


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Friday Night Lights... already on S2


----------



## qudz104

sthrncin said:


> Was thinking about trying Kimmy Schmidt. Anybody watch that one? I'd love to hear some thoughts.




I finished it yesterday, I thought it was cute. Not the funniest but I did laugh at many instances. Plus the episodes are short so it was an easy watch.


----------



## Maice

Freckles1 said:


> Yay!! Just shocking how it played out!





skyqueen said:


> I know! [emoji79]



DH and I ended on episode 9 last night... oooh your comments are making me think there will be upcoming shockers... can't wait to see what they are


----------



## Freckles1

Maice said:


> DH and I ended on episode 9 last night... oooh your comments are making me think there will be upcoming shockers... can't wait to see what they are




Keep watching it with your man!!! My son watched several with me and it was great to see one another's reactions!!


----------



## skyqueen

Maice said:


> DH and I ended on episode 9 last night... oooh your comments are making me think there will be upcoming shockers... can't wait to see what they are


I know your taste...you'll love it!


----------



## Maice

Freckles1 said:


> Keep watching it with your man!!! My son watched several with me and it was great to see one another's reactions!!



Haha! We'll probably finish the remaining episodes by tomorrow or Saturday night... I'll update you on our reactions then 



skyqueen said:


> I know your taste...you'll love it!



Oh yes, L - you sure know my taste! If you say I'll love it, I'm willing to bet I will


----------



## skyqueen

Maice said:


> Haha! We'll probably finish the remaining episodes by tomorrow or Saturday night... I'll update you on our reactions then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, L - you sure know my taste! If you say I'll love it, I'm willing to bet I will




[emoji8]


----------



## Maice

skyqueen said:


> [emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

Maice said:


>




I'm alone tonight...watching The Babadook. Spooky!


----------



## Maice

skyqueen said:


> I'm alone tonight...watching The Babadook. Spooky!



Oooh I've heard of that movie... I think it's an Australian movie? Let me know how you like it... might end up watching that too


----------



## skyqueen

Maice said:


> Oooh I've heard of that movie... I think it's an Australian movie? Let me know how you like it... might end up watching that too




[emoji106]


----------



## sthrncin

I know I'm way behind but I'm just starting vampire diaries.


----------



## Sweetpea83

skyqueen said:


> Just finished the first season...terrific!
> It is getting renewed [emoji2]




Glad it is..DH & watched the last 3 episodes last night. Great show! We enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Sweetpea83

skyqueen said:


> I'm alone tonight...watching The Babadook. Spooky!




We watched that a couple or so weeks ago..so creepy!!


----------



## skyqueen

Sweetpea83 said:


> We watched that a couple or so weeks ago..so creepy!!




[emoji48]


----------



## skyqueen

Sweetpea83 said:


> Glad it is..DH & watched the last 3 episodes last night. Great show! We enjoyed it very much!




Great show! Can't wait for next season!


----------



## TokyoBound

qudz104 said:


> I finished it yesterday, I thought it was cute. Not the funniest but I did laugh at many instances. Plus the episodes are short so it was an easy watch.



I agree, I'd describe it as more cute than funny.  Any scene I laughed in had more to do with Titus than Kimmy.  It was a nice surprise to see John Hamm in it though.


----------



## poetrylover

Just finished watching Friday Night Lights.Moving onto Prison Break.


----------



## Maice

Freckles1 said:


> Keep watching it with your man!!! My son watched several with me and it was great to see one another's reactions!!





skyqueen said:


> I know your taste...you'll love it!



So we finally finished Bloodline and... wow! Shocker indeed!!! Our eyes went  and then some... It was a truly enjoyable show to watch! Now I can't help but wonder what season 2 will be about


----------



## Sweetpea83

Virunga: The Movie. (Beyond depressing...but eye opening).


----------



## sthrncin

Still watching the vampire  diaries


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Daredevil


----------



## skyqueen

Turn


----------



## Maice

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood


----------



## egak

.


----------



## lwn

Catching up on the last two or three seasons of Parks & Rec. I can't believe I quit watching it while it was on, this show is so good!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^I did the same thing!

Currently went back to Orange Is The New Black


----------



## qudz104

Parenthood... It's such a good show! I can't believe I never gave it a chance when it was on air.


----------



## chowlover2

Finishing up Hemlock Grove. Season 1 dragged til last 3 episodes, season 2 is great! Final season due to release this summer.


----------



## lovehgss1

Daredevil
Mind of A Chef


----------



## TokyoBound

I'm in the middle of Bloodline now.  It's keeping me entertained, but I don't love it on the same level as I do House of Cards and OITNB.  Also, I keep getting distracted by how unrelated all the actors playing siblings look - the casting seems a bit off.

I also watched every episode of Black Mirror, which I absolutely loved.  The last episode of season 1 was my favorite.


----------



## chowlover2

TokyoBound said:


> I'm in the middle of Bloodline now.  It's keeping me entertained, but I don't love it on the same level as I do House of Cards and OITNB.  Also, I keep getting distracted by how unrelated all the actors playing siblings look - the casting seems a bit off.
> 
> I also watched every episode of Black Mirror, which I absolutely loved.  The last episode of season 1 was my favorite.



The last 3 episodes are really good and a lot of things start to make sense. Like all the flashbacks earlier. I'm looking forward to season 2. 

Is Black Mirror another series made just for Netflix?


----------



## Love4MK

Daredevil!


----------



## TokyoBound

chowlover2 said:


> The last 3 episodes are really good and a lot of things start to make sense. Like all the flashbacks earlier. I'm looking forward to season 2.
> 
> Is Black Mirror another series made just for Netflix?



Thanks for letting me know, I'll definitely finish the series out!

Black Mirror is a British show, it's kind of like a modern day Twilight Zone, but with a focus on the effects of technology on our lives.  Each episode is stand alone, so some are better than others.  My personal favorites are "15 Million Merits" and "The Entire History of You."  My boss, who is also a Netflix junkie, really liked "White Bear."


----------



## chowlover2

TokyoBound said:


> Thanks for letting me know, I'll definitely finish the series out!
> 
> Black Mirror is a British show, it's kind of like a modern day Twilight Zone, but with a focus on the effects of technology on our lives.  Each episode is stand alone, so some are better than others.  My personal favorites are "15 Million Merits" and "The Entire History of You."  My boss, who is also a Netflix junkie, really liked "White Bear."



Thanks, I'll check it out1


----------



## ClassicFab

I tried to watch Noah but I couldn't finish it. 

I'm watching Boss off and on. I loved Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt! Hilarious!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Cant wait for season 3 Orange in the new black June 13


----------



## Booga1003

I'm watching Friends.  Decided to watch it from the beginning again.


----------



## chowlover2

Re watching Breaking Bad which my BFF never saw.


----------



## katran26

Star Trek TNG, DS9, and Voyager


----------



## makup

I'm doing a marathon "The Office" !  Funny as heck!!


----------



## michie

Watched _No No: A Dockumentary_ twice.


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait for the new series with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlinson. I forget the name, but it looks hilarious!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just started season 5 of Grey's Anatomy


----------



## KatsBags

chowlover2 said:


> I can't wait for the new series with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlinson. I forget the name, but it looks hilarious!



Grace and Frankie

I'm watching right now. So far, so good.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

KatsBags said:


> Grace and Frankie
> 
> I'm watching right now. So far, so good.



Watching it right now 

"If anybody's gonna sit on Ryan Gosling's face, it's gonna be me" 

"Ben & Jerry, are they more than ice cream buddies?"


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I watched a couple episodes of Grace & Frankie, very funny!  Great cast.


----------



## minimom

Grace and Frankie is hilarious!!!!     Also, Bloodline is very good.


----------



## Sarni

Just watched the first episode of grace and Frankie....loved it!


----------



## debssx3

Lie to me


----------



## Midge S

Binge watched The Fall last week.   GREAT show.


----------



## chowlover2

Midge S said:


> Binge watched The Fall last week.   GREAT show.



That was really good1


----------



## creighbaby

Leverage


----------



## beantownSugar

Finished Grace and Frankie -- much better than I thought it would be!

Can't wait for Orange is the New Black to return soon!


----------



## pellarin22

When Calls The Heart, pretty good


----------



## aleksandras

Frasier, it's fantastic


----------



## KatsBags

pellarin22 said:


> When Calls The Heart, pretty good



Me. too.

I'm enjoying it, as well. I'm now catching up on season two on "On Demand".


----------



## misstrine85

House of Cards season 3


----------



## gelbergirl

House of Cards - season 3


----------



## lovehgss1

Anthony Bourdain's many travel series' The Layover, Parts Unknown, No Reservations. I have the wanderlust bigtime.


----------



## Baileylouise

Just started on orange is the new black


----------



## sthrncin

Almost finished with 5 seasons of Vampire Diaries. I feel like I am part of their family lol!


----------



## sbelle

Witnesses - a French police drama.  I really liked it.


----------



## NYCBelle

Just finished season 4 of the Walking Dead...Now streaming online season 5.

ugh so good. Hooked!


----------



## KatsBags

Not Netflix but on Amazon Prime...

NYPD Blue.

We loved it when it was broadcast and it's still FANTASTIC now!


----------



## Cindi

Watched the firs 3 episodes of a new show called Sense8. Great show!


----------



## sthrncin

Halt and Catch Fire


----------



## KatsBags

Cindi said:


> Watched the firs 3 episodes of a new show called Sense8. Great show!



My daughter is watching that, too. She really likes it.


----------



## chowlover2

Chef, loved it! 

Then started Grace and Frankie, and am enjoying that as well.


----------



## debssx3

sthrncin said:


> Almost finished with 5 seasons of Vampire Diaries. I feel like I am part of their family lol!




Im thinking of starting this too.. Afraid ill get too hooked on it lol


----------



## sthrncin

debssx3 said:


> Im thinking of starting this too.. Afraid ill get too hooked on it lol




I got hooked! Now I'll have to wait for season 6 on Netflix.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Halt and Catch Fire




Did you watch Hemlock Grove? Season 1 slow, 2nd season fantastic, supposed to finish up this summer. If you like supernatural stuff, go for it!


----------



## debssx3

chowlover2 said:


> Did you watch Hemlock Grove? Season 1 slow, 2nd season fantastic, supposed to finish up this summer. If you like supernatural stuff, go for it!




Does it really get better? I only watched halfway through Season 1 bec it was really slow.


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> Did you watch Hemlock Grove? Season 1 slow, 2nd season fantastic, supposed to finish up this summer. If you like supernatural stuff, go for it!




No haven't tried that one yet. I'll try it.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I live for unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt! Titus Andromedon makes the show IMO


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Being from New York I get all the living in ny jokes they slide in too hilarious [emoji23]


----------



## StopHammertime

I recently finished all the Star Trek episodes. Was so depressed to finish the last episode of Voyager. 
Now I'm watching Buffy, I heard it was good. I'm on season 2 already LOL.


----------



## anitalilac

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt..


----------



## randr21

Just finished unbreakable kimmy Schmidt.  So very NYC and 30 rock.  Loved it.  

Soulcycle ep anyone? HA


----------



## sirenized

The Fall. Gillian Anderson & Jaime Dornan. Go watch. It's amazing


----------



## Oryx816

randr21 said:


> Just finished unbreakable kimmy Schmidt.  So very NYC and 30 rock.  Loved it.
> 
> Soulcycle ep anyone? HA




Just finished this show as well and I love it!  Very NYC and 30 Rock--precisely!  Makes me miss home.


----------



## chowlover2

debssx3 said:


> Does it really get better? I only watched halfway through Season 1 bec it was really slow.




The last 2 episodes of season 1 were better, but season 2 was just what I was hoping season 1 would be! You gotta hang in there.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Modern Family


----------



## Cindi

I hope she is a bit older. That show is definitely rated M for mature. lol








KatsBags said:


> My daughter is watching that, too. She really likes it.


----------



## KatsBags

Cindi said:


> I hope she is a bit older. That show is definitely rated M for mature. lol



She's 17


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sense8. Not sure what to think of it, yet...3 episodes into it..


----------



## Cindi

It gets MUCH better. 





Sweetpea83 said:


> Sense8. Not sure what to think of it, yet...3 episodes into it..


----------



## minimom

Been watching The West Wing and had totally forgotten just how great that show was.


----------



## gelbergirl

minimom said:


> Been watching *The West Wing* and had totally forgotten just how great that show was.



I should watch that.  I missed it when it was on.


----------



## gelbergirl

I just finished House of Cards season 3.
The last episode was so intense.  I can not get it out of my head.


----------



## PurseLynne

I just finished Sense8 a few days ago. It started off a bit slow, but boy did it get goood! I can't wait for the next season.


----------



## SouthTampa

Rectify.


----------



## Cindi

Orange is the New Black - I stopped at 2 episodes tonight. Willpower. [emoji16]


----------



## gelbergirl

Orange is the New Black, season 3


----------



## sthrncin

OITNB season 3. It's so good it's hard to pace myself!


----------



## ScottyGal

Orange is the New Black season 3 &#128588;&#128512;


----------



## gazoo

Finished Sense8 and then started OITNB season 3.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Orange is the new Black. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## chowlover2

Night crawler.


----------



## caligurl209

Pretty little liars season 5  then OITNB


----------



## BagOuttaHell

OITNB episode 8


----------



## Sassys

Grace and Frankie


----------



## Freckles1

Barefoot 
Darling!!!


----------



## trilby

Ripper Street Season 2


----------



## Meeka41

Luther


----------



## Jeneen

Season 5 of pretty little liars. I'm lost. Too many twists and I've been watching the whole series the last few years.


----------



## StopHammertime

The Dark Crystal... For the second time today LOL, what a great movie!


----------



## buzzytoes

CSI: New York, season two


----------



## coconutsboston

Nothing, Netflix isn't working for me as usual, uggghhh


----------



## buzzytoes

Grease 2


----------



## randr21

Heathers


----------



## Freckles1

The Fall. Amazing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hell on Wheels.


----------



## Cindi

Ascension


----------



## Sweetpea83

An Idiot Aboard.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Haven


----------



## chowlover2

Rehab Addict!


----------



## buzzytoes

La Bare


----------



## lovethatduck

Sense8!  Awesome!!


----------



## KatsBags

I was excited to hear that Ben Mendelsohn (Danny in Bloodline) was nominated for an Emmy for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Drama Series.

As much as I disliked the character, I thought he did an amazing job portraying him... which, I suppose, is the point...lol.


----------



## chowlover2

KatsBags said:


> I was excited to hear that Ben Mendelsohn (Danny in Bloodline) was nominated for an Emmy for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Drama Series.
> 
> As much as I disliked the character, I thought he did an amazing job portraying him... which, I suppose, is the point...lol.




Agreed!


----------



## skyqueen

KatsBags said:


> I was excited to hear that Ben Mendelsohn (Danny in Bloodline) was nominated for an Emmy for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Drama Series.
> 
> As much as I disliked the character, I thought he did an amazing job portraying him... which, I suppose, is the point...lol.




Loved that series...glad they renewed it! Ben Mendelson really made it...creepy! [emoji48]


----------



## shpahlc

Freckles1 said:


> The Fall. Amazing



+1.  AMAZING.

That and Sense8.


----------



## Cindi

Parks & Recreation


----------



## michie

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## katran26

Dr. Who (2005-)


----------



## KatsBags

Foyle's War... very good!


----------



## AshTx.1

I loved Bloodline.  One of my favorite drama shows of all time.


----------



## chowlover2

Just finished Unbreakable Kimmie Schmidt!


----------



## BalLVLover

Just finished The Killing.


----------



## Freckles1

BalLVLover said:


> Just finished The Killing.




Loved that show


----------



## KatsBags

Vexed


----------



## buzzytoes

Closure - very heartwarming documentary!


----------



## michellem

The Carrie diaries


----------



## Jeneen

Friends


----------



## ade_53

Friends as well [emoji4]


----------



## StylishMD

I WAS watching Homeland while on vacation this past week in Turks & Caicos, disappointed to find that I cannot stream it while in the U.S., boo!


----------



## uhpharm01

Bob's Burgers. They are the craziest cartoon family onTV today.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## KatsBags

Graceland


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just finished "Persons Unknown" - such a great miniseries!


----------



## skyqueen

The Royals...Pets


----------



## sugarsam

Longmire.


----------



## minimom

Justified


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sense8


----------



## MaxineL

Peaky Blinders


----------



## chowlover2

Being Human!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Californication


----------



## StopHammertime

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## QueenLouis

chowlover2 said:


> Being Human!




UK or US?


----------



## QueenLouis

Re-watching Lost. Watched it first when it originally aired.


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> UK or US?




UK, I love Aidan Turner!


----------



## QueenLouis

chowlover2 said:


> UK, I love Aidan Turner!




Mmmmitchell! [emoji39]


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> Mmmmitchell! [emoji39]




Did you watch Poldark? So much Aidan goodness!


----------



## QueenLouis

chowlover2 said:


> Did you watch Poldark? So much Aidan goodness!




Say what now?? I must look that up!


----------



## Fi0naxx

Drop dead diva


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> Say what now?? I must look that up!




Just finished up season 1 on PBS! lots of shirtless Aidan and a nude swim to boot. I just bought the DVD. Supposed to air for 5 more seasons to fill Downton Abbey's void. I really enjoyed it. There was a version on in the '70's and this is a remake.


----------



## QueenLouis

chowlover2 said:


> Just finished up season 1 on PBS! lots of shirtless Aidan and a nude swim to boot. I just bought the DVD. Supposed to air for 5 more seasons to fill Downton Abbey's void. I really enjoyed it. There was a version on in the '70's and this is a remake.




I just purchased it on Amazon. Plan to watch an episode tonight. Excellent reviews + this...




What's not to like?


----------



## JetSetGo!

minimom said:


> Justified




On Netflix?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bloodline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Re watching Derek. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## minimom

JetSetGo! said:


> On Netflix?



Oops!  Amazon

Bloodline is a great series and I am looking forward to the next season.


----------



## QueenLouis

Sweetpea83 said:


> Re watching Derek. [emoji106]&#127995;




[emoji194][emoji446][emoji171][emoji70]&#127996;[emoji69]&#127995;[emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

minimom said:


> Oops!  Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodline is a great series and I am looking forward to the next season.




Do you know when the next season will begin?


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> I just purchased it on Amazon. Plan to watch an episode tonight. Excellent reviews + this...
> 
> View attachment 3106864
> 
> 
> What's not to like?




Nothing! LMAO! I'm starting to rewatch as well.


----------



## chowlover2

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Do you know when the next season will begin?




Around March? It came out right after House of Cards and that was in February.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wet hot American summer the series


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

chowlover2 said:


> Around March? It came out right after House of Cards and that was in February.




Aww darn. That's a long time lol. Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> I just purchased it on Amazon. Plan to watch an episode tonight. Excellent reviews + this...
> 
> View attachment 3106864
> 
> 
> What's not to like?




And this too!


----------



## katran26

Saw the first season of Broadchurch - really liked it! Very well done and great acting...especially David Tennant


----------



## Sweetpea83

QueenLouis said:


> [emoji194][emoji446][emoji171][emoji70]&#127996;[emoji69]&#127995;[emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji22][emoji22]


 Such a great show!


----------



## chowlover2

katran26 said:


> Saw the first season of Broadchurch - really liked it! Very well done and great acting...especially David Tennant




Broadchurch is excellent. U.S. did a version called Gracepoint with David Tennant as well. Not as engrossing as British version.


----------



## JetSetGo!

minimom said:


> Oops!  Amazon
> 
> Bloodline is a great series and I am looking forward to the next season.



I've been looking for it, so I had to ask!


----------



## katran26

chowlover2 said:


> Broadchurch is excellent. U.S. did a version called Gracepoint with David Tennant as well. Not as engrossing as British version.



I had read that - funny to cast the same actor in the same role but for a different series!


----------



## chowlover2

katran26 said:


> I had read that - funny to cast the same actor in the same role but for a different series!




I thought the same thing!


----------



## KSuzuki

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Grace123

House of Cards. What a great show!!!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Grace123 said:


> House of Cards. What a great show!!!




Such a great show. Really I love all the Netflix shows. They are very compelling and done very well


----------



## Baileylouise

Rita


----------



## Grace123

Dallas_Girl said:


> Such a great show. Really I love all the Netflix shows. They are very compelling and done very well



Yes! We finally got Netflix and Hulu last week. I've been binge-watching and I had no idea what I had been missing!


----------



## manpursefan

Sense8


----------



## QueenLouis

chowlover2 said:


> And this too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106999
> View attachment 3107000




Enjoying Poldark. Thanks for mentioning it! But finding myself wishing it was an HBO show instead of Masterpiece Theatre. [emoji53]


----------



## frick&frack

QueenLouis said:


> Enjoying Poldark. Thanks for mentioning it! But finding myself wishing it was an HBO show instead of Masterpiece Theatre. [emoji53]




Agree completely. I was also surprised that it would be more than 1 season. For some reason I thought it would be more of an extended miniseries kind of thing.


----------



## skyqueen

Grace123 said:


> Yes! We finally got Netflix and Hulu last week. I've been binge-watching and I had no idea what I had been missing!




Try Bloodline...terrific! [emoji106]


----------



## NYCBelle

currently watching Pablo Escobar: El Patron del Mal.....so good! I'm not into spanish soaps but this series is so well done and not over the top. I highly recommend it if you're into foreign stuff and don't mind subtitles

So ready to watch Narcos now but hubs wants to watch it together


----------



## katran26

Oh Narcos looks like it'll be good - I read somewhere that it's Netflix's attempt to make a Breaking Bad-type show - so I'll definitely be watching!


----------



## NYCBelle

katran26 said:


> Oh Narcos looks like it'll be good - I read somewhere that it's Netflix's attempt to make a Breaking Bad-type show - so I'll definitely be watching!



Yeah but this is actually based on a true story from the DEA agents point of view on hunting Escobar so should be good


----------



## minimom

Watched Fronterra last night with Ed Harris, Eva Longoria and Michael Pena.   Really good movie and very revelant.     Love Ed Harris&#9786;


----------



## starrynite_87

Finally had an opportunity to catch up on season 3 of Orange is The New Black


----------



## michellem

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Grace123

skyqueen said:


> Try Bloodline...terrific! [emoji106]




Thanks!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I started watching Narcos. Great show so far.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Started watching Narcos last night..good so far..


----------



## lvuittonaddict

finished buffy a few weeks ago. right now im watching Supernatural. ugh... been binge watching. season 6. getting ready for season 10 to start this fall. *#deangirl4life!*


----------



## QueenLouis

lvuittonaddict said:


> finished buffy a few weeks ago. right now im watching Supernatural. ugh... been binge watching. season 6. getting ready for season 10 to start this fall. *#deangirl4life!*




Buffy is one of my favorites ever! Did you watch Angel concurrently after the spin off? There were a handful of overlapping episodes where you got part of the story on Buffy & part on Angel.

Loved Supernatural through ssn 5-6... then it really fell off for me. The original story arc was intended for 5 seasons.

FYI - Geeky side note. Jensen Ackles is one of the best looking men I've ever seen in person. I was a Sam girl based on the show... but once I saw Jensen, I went all jelly knees. He's too pretty for words. [emoji39]


----------



## lvuittonaddict

QueenLouis said:


> Buffy is one of my favorites ever! Did you watch Angel concurrently after the spin off? There were a handful of overlapping episodes where you got part of the story on Buffy & part on Angel.
> 
> Loved Supernatural through ssn 5-6... then it really fell off for me. The original story arc was intended for 5 seasons.
> 
> FYI - Geeky side note*. Jensen Ackles is one of the best looking men I've ever seen in person.* I was a Sam girl based on the show... but once I saw Jensen, I went all jelly knees. He's too pretty for words. [emoji39]


 


UH... WHAT?! did you meet him at a con? im totally going to need to stalk to find out if they are still doing supernatural panels. Jensen and Jared are both too beautiful... not to mention Castiel. ugh... I think I mainly watch the show because for all the eye candy.  


I started to watch Angel, I only got to the 3 or 4 episode before I started Supernatural and that kind of took over my life.


----------



## QueenLouis

lvuittonaddict said:


> UH... WHAT?! did you meet him at a con? im totally going to need to stalk to find out if they are still doing supernatural panels. Jensen and Jared are both too beautiful... not to mention Castiel. ugh... I think I mainly watch the show because for all the eye candy.
> 
> 
> I started to watch Angel, I only got to the 3 or 4 episode before I started Supernatural and that kind of took over my life.




Yes, cons. I met Sam, Dean, Castiel, Bobby, the Trickster, and Chuck the Prophet. 

From Buffy/Angel, have met Angel, Spike & Xander.

I'd like to point out I've gotten a total of 1 autograph from each of them, and photos with a few of them. The Supernatural cons definitely have an actual stalker element to them. I met some gals who seem to go to every city, every year.


----------



## michie

Arthur (judge me lol)


----------



## Midge S

About 9 eps into Daredevil.   I wasn't too interested but boredom with TV  got to me. Turns out it's very good!


----------



## coconutsboston

Wrong thread


----------



## kawal

obviously tv


----------



## sthrncin

House of Cards from the beginning!


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> House of Cards from the beginning!




I'm re watching with my BFF, even better the second time around!


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> I'm re watching with my BFF, even better the second time around!




Yes it is!!


----------



## QueenLouis

Just watched the first episode of Bloodline. I'm totally intrigued. The acting is excellent.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

QueenLouis said:


> Just watched the first episode of Bloodline. I'm totally intrigued. The acting is excellent.




I really enjoyed Bloodline


----------



## chowlover2

I enjoyed Bloodline as well, am looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Cindi

Narcos - really good


----------



## skyqueen

QueenLouis said:


> Just watched the first episode of Bloodline. I'm totally intrigued. The acting is excellent.







Sophie-Rose said:


> I really enjoyed Bloodline







chowlover2 said:


> I enjoyed Bloodline as well, am looking forward to season 2.




Loved Bloodline! Anyone know when season 2 starts?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

When I asked about Bloodline earlier someone mentioned the second season starting in March. So long from now lol


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sense8 is another really good Netflix show


----------



## skyqueen

jimmyshoogirl said:


> When I asked about Bloodline earlier someone mentioned the second season starting in March. So long from now lol


Thanks! So long...BOO!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> I enjoyed Bloodline as well, am looking forward to season 2.




Me too!



Dallas_Girl said:


> Sense8 is another really good Netflix show




I couldn't finish it..way too many characters in it..and it was all over the place. Lol..and too much sex in it.


----------



## QueenLouis

Holy moly Bloodline is getting tense! 2 more episodes for me.


----------



## NYCBelle

Finished Narcos this morning. Good series but I love the colombian soap more and also this Pablo's Colombian spanish was driving me nuts!


----------



## lovehgss1

The Originals, Arrow, Grey's Anatomy, New GIrl


----------



## Sweetpea83

NYCBelle said:


> Finished Narcos this morning. Good series but I love the colombian soap more and also this Pablo's Colombian spanish was driving me nuts!


 
Perhaps it's because he's actually Brazilian (the actor IRL)...I looked it up. I was thinking to myself how bad his Spanish was and it makes sense now that I see it isn't his first language..


----------



## gelbergirl

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

gelbergirl said:


> Wet Hot American Summer




Hilarious show..


----------



## michie

Mister Rogers Neighborhood. Wow.


----------



## KatsBags

I'm attending a book club potluck dinner tonight and after we'll watch the season 4 premiere of Longmire.

We know the author of the novels that the show is based upon. Since the show premiered, my book club has had a potluck dinner and then watched the premiere together. It's such a wonderful evening.

We've done the same thing for the season finales but, now that it's streaming, I'm not sure if that will happen.


----------



## debssx3

Gossip Girl even though Ive already watched the whole series


----------



## michellem

Narcos


----------



## debssx3

Prison Break. So addicting!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sweetpea83 said:


> Perhaps it's because he's actually Brazilian (the actor IRL)...I looked it up. I was thinking to myself how bad his Spanish was and it makes sense now that I see it isn't his first language..



Yes he's Brazilian. I already knew when I heard he was cast that it would be bad lol


----------



## QueenLouis

"The One I Love".  WTF?!?!


----------



## Fran0421

Sense 8


----------



## michellem

Don't trust the B in apartment 23...kind of cheesy, lol


----------



## Dallas_Girl

michellem said:


> Don't trust the B in apartment 23...kind of cheesy, lol




I love James van der beek in that show.


----------



## Alwaysamanda

The 100 
And I am also watching Breaking Bad again.


----------



## KatsBags

michellem said:


> Don't trust the B in apartment 23...kind of cheesy, lol



Definitely cheesy but I really liked it.

Sometimes cheesy is just what's needed.


----------



## michellem

KatsBags said:


> Definitely cheesy but I really liked it.
> 
> Sometimes cheesy is just what's needed.



This is exactly why I'm watching lol &#128521;


----------



## michellem

Dallas_Girl said:


> I love James van der beek in that show.



He is definitely funny in this one...


----------



## NYCBelle

Back to watching "El Patron del Mal" On episode 21 of 74


----------



## knasarae

I'm also watching Narcos.  I have two episodes left.  It has been fascinating to say the least.  How this man managed to bring an entire country to it's knees is just like wow, this really happened in real life.  It's almost unbelievable.

I also noticed that during several Spanish conversations, some of the subtitles were missing.  Like someone would say something and the subtitle never popped up.  That was irritating because some of them were very important in me fully understanding the conversation.`


----------



## sthrncin

Season 6 vampire diaries tomorrow!!


----------



## Grace123

Damages. Great show!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Documentary - Iris about Iris Appel


----------



## Sophie-Rose

talldrnkofwater said:


> Documentary - Iris about Iris Appel




Loved it! Love her!


----------



## QueenLouis

I've been watching Narcos. I love it. I think the actor who plays Pablo is excellent. - And then today I'm talking to a bi-lingual co-worker, and she tells me his accent is TOTALLY wrong. That he sounds distinctly Brazilian and not Colombian. Totally burst my bubble. LOL


----------



## rogue1995

Narcos


----------



## ClassicFab

Recently finished Narcos and Breaking Bad. Loved Narcos, can't wait for season 2! Breaking Bad was a crazy little show, wow!

I've also started rewatching The Twilight Zone and Alfred Hitchcock Presents. Kind of bummed TTZ season 4 isn't available for streaming.


----------



## michellem

Just started watching American horror story


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Documentary - The Life & Crimes of Doris Payne


----------



## NYCBelle

Finished El Patron del Mal over the weekend finally - 74 episodes whew! It was a great series though. Liked it better than Narcos. I'm also half way through Sins of my Father.

Today I started How to Get Away with Murder.


----------



## NYCBelle

QueenLouis said:


> I've been watching Narcos. I love it. I think the actor who plays Pablo is excellent. - And then today I'm talking to a bi-lingual co-worker, and she tells me his accent is TOTALLY wrong. That he sounds distinctly Brazilian and not Colombian. Totally burst my bubble. LOL



I'm half Colombian and she is correct. That accent is horrendous it hurt my ears.

 Check out like one episode of El Patron del Mal on Netflix...that is how people from Medellin speak. That show is the real deal about Escobar. It is a Colombian series very well made and detailed.


----------



## ScottyGal

Just started The Walking Dead


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Fargo season 2


----------



## justwatchin

Once Upon A Time.


----------



## Grace123

Sophie-Rose said:


> Fargo season 2



Season 2 is on Netflix?????


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Grace123 said:


> Season 2 is on Netflix?????





In Holland they add a new episode each week... So far I'm not a huge fan of season 2... I think I'm better off waiting for all the episodes to be online and binge-watching


----------



## Grace123

Sophie-Rose said:


> In Holland they add a new episode each week... So far I'm not a huge fan of season 2... I think I'm better off waiting for all the episodes to be online and binge-watching



Wish I was in Holland for the series.  I guess we have to wait in the US until God knows when, to see it. 'sigh'


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Grace123 said:


> Wish I was in Holland for the series.  I guess we have to wait in the US until God knows when, to see it. 'sigh'




Really? Usually the USA gets everything before we do! So far I'm not impressed with season 2...


----------



## QueenLouis

Grace123 said:


> Wish I was in Holland for the series.  I guess we have to wait in the US until God knows when, to see it. 'sigh'







Sophie-Rose said:


> Really? Usually the USA gets everything before we do! So far I'm not impressed with season 2...




I'm sure it's because it actually airs on TV in the U.S., so the network and the advertisers only want people to be able to officially watch it via the network.


----------



## Grace123

QueenLouis said:


> I'm sure it's because it actually airs on TV in the U.S., so the network and the advertisers only want people to be able to officially watch it via the network.



Yes, and those pay channels want their $$$.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The true cost


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just started watch 'What Happened, Miss Simone?' WOW!


----------



## gazoo

Just finished the Hannibal series.  Devastated that it's not being renewed.  LOVED IT HARD!


----------



## QueenLouis

gazoo said:


> Just finished the Hannibal series.  Devastated that it's not being renewed.  LOVED IT HARD!




I thought I heard Amazon might pick it up.


----------



## NYCBelle

_Lee said:


> Just started The Walking Dead



so good!


----------



## NYCBelle

Finished "How to Get Away with Murder" Great show! All caught up with season 2 as well.

Just started "Jane the Virgin" Loving it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Master Of None - i loved it!!!


----------



## QueenLouis

Sophie-Rose said:


> Master Of None - i loved it!!!




I need to check it out soon. LOVE Aziz!


----------



## JLJRN

Sophie-Rose said:


> Master Of None - i loved it!!!



Just starting this on suggestion of my son- love it!!


----------



## QueenLouis

Gotham, and Master of None


----------



## lovehgss1

Master of None is such a fun watch

Jessica Jones (a Marvel heroine...like Daredevil) much more gritty than the movies or the network show.


----------



## TokyoBound

The documentary I Am Femen.  Don't know if I agree with their methodology, but good lord those girls were brave to do what they did under the kind of regime they lived under.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dior and I - I have always been in awe of true atelier, this documentary was awesome. The craftsmanship, put into each piece, by hand - amazing!!!


----------



## berrydiva

QueenLouis said:


> I thought I heard Amazon might pick it up.




I just lurk in this thread but I will be excited if they do...it was good on NBC and will probably be better unfiltered on Amazon.


----------



## randr21

Doc called on the way to school...eye opening.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just finished VELVET. Soooo good! The music, the clothes, the cars, everything is so well done. Can't wait for Season 3. Love Alberto and Ana's love story. Starting GRAND HOTEL now...


----------



## mar4712

I watch House of Cards, Turn, Beauty and the Beast, and The Fall ( I hope they release more episodes!!!).  Since all of those are currently caught up, I just started watching Hawaii Five-0. It's a lot of fun and gorgeous scenery!


----------



## katran26

Jessica Jones! I'm not even a Marvel fan, but this is very good. Dark & gritty.


----------



## chowlover2

mar4712 said:


> I watch House of Cards, Turn, Beauty and the Beast, and The Fall ( I hope they release more episodes!!!).  Since all of those are currently caught up, I just started watching Hawaii Five-0. It's a lot of fun and gorgeous scenery!




They just started filming season 3 of The Fall today!


----------



## KatsBags

katran26 said:


> Jessica Jones! I'm not even a Marvel fan, but this is very good. Dark & gritty.



Completely agree!


----------



## mar4712

chowlover2 said:


> They just started filming season 3 of The Fall today!



YAY!!! I'm so excited. That is fantastic news. I love Gilliam Anderson's character, as well as the serial killer and all the supporting cast. It's such a great show


----------



## chowlover2

mar4712 said:


> YAY!!! I'm so excited. That is fantastic news. I love Gilliam Anderson's character, as well as the serial killer and all the supporting cast. It's such a great show




It is, I'm very excited as well!


----------



## farris2

The last season of Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched Blood Brother earlier... made me tear up a bit


----------



## buffalogal

Sophie-Rose said:


> Master Of None - i loved it!!!


Such a great show. So funny and highly recommended!


----------



## buffalogal

katran26 said:


> Jessica Jones! I'm not even a Marvel fan, but this is very good. Dark & gritty.


Binge watched Jessica Jones over Thanksgiving break. Absolutely loved it. Very dark.


----------



## michellem

Jane the virgin


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Friendsters.

Anyone see this? A documentary about twins separated at birth that found out about each other via youtube.


----------



## beekmanhill

BagOuttaHell said:


> Friendsters.
> 
> Anyone see this? A documentary about twins separated at birth that found out about each other via youtube.



Isn't it Twinsters?  I saw that and loved it.

I watched River, a 6 episode dark detective series with Stellan Skarsgard.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

beekmanhill said:


> Isn't it Twinsters?  I saw that and loved it.
> 
> I watched River, a 6 episode dark detective series with Stellan Skarsgard.



Yes. lol. I don't know why I keep calling it that.


----------



## KatsBags

beekmanhill said:


> I watched River, a 6 episode dark detective series with Stellan Skarsgard.


 
What do you think about it? 

I watched the first episode and not sure if I want to continue.


----------



## coronita

Thev Wonder Years


----------



## beekmanhill

KatsBags said:


> What do you think about it?
> 
> I watched the first episode and not sure if I want to continue.



I loved it.  It IS very dark, but the performances are so good I got addicted. I can't say it gets better after the first episode, they are all pretty much the same, but you get more involved in the murder mystery as the epis go on.


----------



## lovehgss1

Jessica Jones, Grey's Anatomy and Master of None


----------



## sozee20

Rewatching Doctor Who


----------



## Cindi

Watched the first Jessica Jones - I wasn't blown away but I will continue to watch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

India's Daughter. (so unbelievably sad)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Twin Peaks


----------



## beekmanhill

Broadchurch


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Broadchurch




That's a good one!


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> That's a good one!



I am loving it.


----------



## oilers99

Master of None is amazing


----------



## Baileylouise

Season 8 of Dexter.


----------



## beantownSugar

Just finished "The Girlfriend's Guide to Divorce" and "Jessica Jones"


----------



## Livia1

Luther


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Fargo season 2


----------



## skyqueen

Just started Jessica Jones [emoji106]


----------



## JNH14

Season Three of  The Fosters...


----------



## katran26

Livia1 said:


> Luther



Luther is great!!


----------



## beekmanhill

katran26 said:


> Luther is great!!



Is Luther great or what?   That is where I first saw Ruth Wilson, and was mesmerized by her.

And Idris Elba, why is he not James Bond?   He takes over the screen.  

(The plots are a bit lacking, but who cares?)


----------



## katran26

beekmanhill said:


> Is Luther great or what?   That is where I first saw Ruth Wilson, and was mesmerized by her.
> 
> And Idris Elba, why is he not James Bond?   He takes over the screen.
> 
> (The plots are a bit lacking, but who cares?)



Oh I hear that - the show is so intense. I love British crime dramas (Broadchurch is another) - there are less special effects heavy than US crime shows, and they really focus on the plot/characters...

I agree about Idris - they should give him a chance at Bond. He's a great actor.


----------



## beekmanhill

katran26 said:


> Oh I hear that - the show is so intense. I love British crime dramas (Broadchurch is another) - there are less special effects heavy than US crime shows, and they really focus on the plot/characters...
> 
> I agree about Idris - they should give him a chance at Bond. He's a great actor.



Funny, I am watching Broadchurch now.   Can't believe Charlotte Rampling is in it, wow.  I did a double take when she came on the screen and then waited for the credits to check if it were really she.  Aged NATURALLY!     

I think one reason British shows are generally better is that actors and actresses look like normal people (exception, Idris and Ruth).   Most of the actresses on these shows would never make it in Hollywood.  Hollywood reduces the talent pool they choose from because looks are such a factor.  

 River is the same.  Good series, dark.   Would that actress get a part in Hollywood?  Not the leading role, for sure.


----------



## pmburk

Lately we've been working through Friends and starting over on Mad Men. 



beekmanhill said:


> ...I think one reason British shows are generally better is that actors and actresses look like normal people (exception, Idris and Ruth).   Most of the actresses on these shows would never make it in Hollywood.  Hollywood reduces the talent pool they choose from because looks are such a factor.
> 
> River is the same.  Good series, dark.   Would that actress get a part in Hollywood?  Not the leading role, for sure.



You are SO right on this. In Hollywood it is ALL about the looks & very little about actual talent. Just look at the cast of Downton Abbey. The majority are very average looking. If that show was made here in the US it'd be a house full of Megan Fox & Sofia Vergaras, and it would be ridiculous. 

This is exactly why shows like "2 Broke Girls" exist. Hot girls, terrible acting.


----------



## beekmanhill

pmburk said:


> Lately we've been working through Friends and starting over on Mad Men.
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO right on this. In Hollywood it is ALL about the looks & very little about actual talent. Just look at the cast of Downton Abbey. The majority are very average looking. If that show was made here in the US it'd be a house full of Megan Fox & Sofia Vergaras, and it would be ridiculous.
> 
> This is exactly why shows like "2 Broke Girls" exist. Hot girls, terrible acting.



Thank heavens for UK TV.


----------



## JNH14

"Chasing Life" filmed in Boston-really enjoying the series.  But I have already heard they cancelled it after the second season-so bummed.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Call Me Lucky... 
Incredible difficult documentary to watch... Extremely well made... Had me in tears more than once!


----------



## katran26

beekmanhill said:


> Funny, I am watching Broadchurch now.   Can't believe Charlotte Rampling is in it, wow.  I did a double take when she came on the screen and then waited for the credits to check if it were really she.  Aged NATURALLY!
> 
> I think one reason British shows are generally better is that actors and actresses look like normal people (exception, Idris and Ruth).   Most of the actresses on these shows would never make it in Hollywood.  Hollywood reduces the talent pool they choose from because looks are such a factor.
> 
> River is the same.  Good series, dark.   Would that actress get a part in Hollywood?  Not the leading role, for sure.



Oh I love Charlotte Rampling - such presence and class...

I agree so much with this; British actors are also trained/educated in acting. In America it really is all based on looks...


----------



## katran26

pmburk said:


> Lately we've been working through Friends and starting over on Mad Men.
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO right on this. In Hollywood it is ALL about the looks & very little about actual talent. Just look at the cast of Downton Abbey. The majority are very average looking. If that show was made here in the US *it'd be a house full of Megan Fox & Sofia Vergaras*, and it would be ridiculous.
> 
> This is exactly why shows like "2 Broke Girls" exist. Hot girls, terrible acting.


----------



## Livia1

Watched "Beasts of No Nation" the other day and wow! Good movie, great acting but oh that was a hard movie to get through. I'm not usually sensitive about movies because well, they are movies but this, wow. Had I been at a theater, I think I might have walked out but since I was watching at home, I could just take a few breaks walking around the house.

I recommend it but be warned ...


----------



## Kerulean

Been re-watching Luther in preparation for the two-part special beginning tomorrow. Excited!


----------



## KatsBags

Started watching Sensitive Skin with Kim Cattrall


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm on episode 5 of 'Making a Murderer' 
It is truly bizarre...
And f*cked up!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Making of a murderer - only on the first episode though!


----------



## bakeacookie

Top Gear


----------



## michie

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm on episode 5 of 'Making a Murderer'
> It is truly bizarre...
> And f*cked up!!!!



I'm cursing the TV. The nephew's interrogation is beyond sad. I quit at episode 4.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

michie said:


> I'm cursing the TV. The nephew's interrogation is beyond sad. I quit at episode 4.




I totally understand.... I watched them all last week and I'm still infuriated!!!!


----------



## needloub

The Two Escobars


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Making a Murderer. 

Don't think he did it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

needloub said:


> The Two Escobars



I've probably seen 80-90% of 30/30s. This is the best one.


----------



## coconutsboston

a Joan Rivers documentary


----------



## chowlover2

Am mental speed balling between Master of None and Making a Murderer!


----------



## chowlover2

michie said:


> I'm cursing the TV. The nephew's interrogation is beyond sad. I quit at episode 4.




Yes, and why is there not blood evidence in the trailer on the bed? I just finished episode 4.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bridegroom
Rich Hill
Kids for Cash


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I'm cursing the TV. The nephew's interrogation is beyond sad. I quit at episode 4.



If you can, the rest was interesting to watch.


----------



## SonDan

Death in Paradise Season 2. Great show. Thanks Netflix.


----------



## Strawberree

Jessica Jones...


----------



## needloub

Beasts of No Nation


----------



## berrydiva

SonDan said:


> Death in Paradise Season 2. Great show. Thanks Netflix.



I really enjoy this show too!


----------



## berrydiva

Read Road.


----------



## coconutsboston

Making of a Murderer


----------



## uhpharm01

SonDan said:


> Death in Paradise Season 2. Great show. Thanks Netflix.



I love that show


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Goldbergs


----------



## uhpharm01

Sophie-Rose said:


> The Goldbergs



Haha!  They are so funny.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha!  They are so funny.




It's fantastic! I love it! So glad I discovered this show!


----------



## kina.strickland

Dark Matter[emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## pmburk

Recently started re-watching Mad Men.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Ray donovan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Re-watching The Office (American version).


----------



## michellem

Making of a murderer


----------



## Speedster

The Bridge series 2


----------



## coconutsboston

Making a Murderer


----------



## haruhii

Person of interest


----------



## TinksDelite

Making a Murderer


----------



## coconutsboston

tinksdelite said:


> making a murderer


+1


----------



## uhpharm01

haruhii said:


> person of interest



+1


----------



## StopHammertime

Ancient Aliens!


----------



## KatsBags

Black Books


----------



## michie

Having my own Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## shopjulynne

making a murderer
(makes me sooo furious!)


----------



## coconutsboston

shopjulynne said:


> making a murderer
> (makes me sooo furious!)


Still watching this one too.


----------



## Meeka41

Making a murderer


----------



## berrydiva

Run


----------



## berrydiva

Just finished Season 2 of Broadchurch.


----------



## ScottyGal

Making a Murderer


----------



## coconutsboston

Making A Murderer


----------



## pukasonqo

longmire 
and then it'll be the making of a murderer


----------



## coconutsboston

Still Making a Murderer; almost finished!


----------



## coconutsboston

an Angelah Johnson comedy


----------



## brianamax

Bloodline


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity plastic surgeon Beverly Hills


----------



## Baileylouise

Just finished Master of None.


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity Plastic Surgeons of Beverly Hills


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Master of None


----------



## JNH14

Chasing Life...so bummed it was cancelled...


----------



## pukasonqo

making a murderer 
and waiting for longmire's fifth season!


----------



## legaldiva

Nurse Jackie.  Totally obsessed & halfway through Season 5


----------



## JNH14

brianamax said:


> bloodline




 +1


----------



## anglarry04

Pretty little liars 

Im late i know...but i didnt get interested in it until i saw a preview for 5 years forward.  Soon as i saw the 1st episode of Season 1 i have been glued to netflix. 

Funny thing is i saw my hubby watching it on his laptop a couple years ago, laughed at him and said its a chick show. So he stopped watching, he was only on season 1. 

Fast forward to christmas week and i am watching it, i tell him about it and we have the discussion about him watching it awhile ago. So he starts to watch it and is now obsessed too.


----------



## Love4MK

Hawaii 5-0 (Season 1)


----------



## uzen

legaldiva said:


> Nurse Jackie.  Totally obsessed & halfway through Season 5


I'm watching Nurse Jackie too - love her! I think we're up to season 3.


----------



## uhpharm01

bob's burger


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> bob's burger



Love this show.


----------



## berrydiva

Season 10 of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Sassys

Making a Murderer (up to episode 6)


----------



## kemilia

Master of None.


----------



## Singra

Bloodline... Ben Mendelson is pretty great.


----------



## KatsBags

Singra said:


> Bloodline... Ben Mendelson is pretty great.



Yep!


----------



## Love4MK

Hawaii 5-0 (Season 2)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gotham


----------



## HampsteadLV

Thinkerbell with my two little girls [emoji23]


----------



## MKB0925

Just started watching Bloodline


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

The woman who wasn't there.

Can't believe I've never watched this before..


----------



## KatsBags

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> The woman who wasn't there.
> 
> Can't believe I've never watched this before..



I watched this a while back.

I was amazed that she actually took it as far as she did.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

KatsBags said:


> I watched this a while back.
> 
> I was amazed that she actually took it as far as she did.



I was blown away! I mean, the web of lies.. No wonder she always panicked around reporters. I loved the ending!! Dun.. Dun.. DUN!!!


----------



## michie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> The woman who wasn't there.
> 
> Can't believe I've never watched this before..



This is on HULU? wrong thread


----------



## coconutsboston

Joan Rivers: Piece of Work


----------



## rubycat

Raising Hope


----------



## debssx3

How to get away with murder


----------



## LilMissCutie

American horror story


----------



## coconutsboston

Inside the hunt for the Boston bombers


----------



## Staci_W

Just started Nurse Jackie.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Staci_W said:


> Just started Nurse Jackie.



I want to! How do you like it so far??


----------



## Staci_W

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I want to! How do you like it so far??



I like it enough to keep watching. They are trying to make her a polarizing character. I just wish she didn't do some of the bad things she does.


----------



## TokyoBound

Making a Murderer - Is there a separate thread for this?  There needs to be, omg, there is so much to talk about!!


----------



## tad863

TokyoBound said:


> Making a Murderer - Is there a separate thread for this?  There needs to be, omg, there is so much to talk about!!




There is...I think under the television forum.


----------



## mlm05004

Scandal! Oh my gosh it's addicting!


----------



## Cindi

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## chowlover2

TokyoBound said:


> Making a Murderer - Is there a separate thread for this?  There needs to be, omg, there is so much to talk about!!




Not that I know of, but I agree!


----------



## Grace123

The Sopranos.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Grace123 said:


> The Sopranos.




Oooo I'm so jealous!!! Wish that was on Netflix in Holland!!!!!!


----------



## Grace123

Sophie-Rose said:


> Oooo I'm so jealous!!! Wish that was on Netflix in Holland!!!!!!




Oops!! My mistake. I guess it's in Amazon, not Neflix. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## BagsAreMyPoison

House of Cards. Kevin Spacey is an amazing actor!


----------



## tad863

Just finished House of Cards season 3...can't wait for season 4! Now watching Trophy Kids (otherwise known as "What it's like to have a d**k for a parent!").


----------



## floatinglili

Watched 'Narcos' thought it was good. Watching the Columbian series 'Pablo Escobar en patron deal mal'. Unbelievable casting, acting, writing and set design. A meticulous attention to detail - like reading a book. Best. Television. Ever. 
Am I raving? This series deserves it yet English language Internet reviews are slim because it is subtitled with original Spanish language i guess. Incredible shame for this to be ignored by the mainstream! 
The Columbian artists involved in this programme deserve massive international success.


----------



## pukasonqo

jessica jones


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meet the Patels


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> Meet the Patels




I rather enjoyed that! I watched it last week


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sophie-Rose said:


> I rather enjoyed that! I watched it last week



it was very good and my lordt the pressure to get married!  woooo chile


----------



## coconutsboston

Under Arrest


----------



## abs914

DC-Cutie said:


> Meet the Patels




That documentary hits close to home. I'm dating a Patel, the parents don't know I exist, etc. I've already watched it too many times!


----------



## DC-Cutie

abs914 said:


> That documentary hits close to home. I'm dating a Patel, the parents don't know I exist, etc. I've already watched it too many times!



really!  are you the similar to the 'red head girl'?


----------



## abs914

DC-Cutie said:


> really!  are you the similar to the 'red head girl'?




Yep, even have reddish hair! DBF and I are finally ending things in a few months when our apartment lease expires [emoji53]. Feel free to PM for more info. 

Staying on topic, watched The Wedding Date last night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

abs914 said:


> Yep, even have reddish hair! DBF and I are finally ending things in a few months when our apartment lease expires [emoji53]. Feel free to PM for more info.
> 
> Staying on topic, watched The Wedding Date last night.



the wedding date is on my list too...

((huggs)) hope everything works out for the best for you


----------



## ap.

Happy Valley and Longmire


----------



## Baghug

Making A Murderer


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Binge watching The Following!


----------



## ___roxanne

Making a murderer and a bunch of forensic files, also Degrassi


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I watched Chelsea Does... I really don't like her, but really enjoyed this 'documentary'


----------



## Love4MK

Hawaii Five-0 (Season 4)


----------



## starrynite_87

Just finished Jessica Jones


----------



## Grace123

Better Call Saul!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Fall


----------



## TC1

The Last Kingdom. Loved it!


----------



## lovehgss1

I just started The West Wing.


----------



## pmburk

Nurse Jackie


----------



## susieserb

Sophie-Rose said:


> I watched Chelsea Does... I really don't like her, but really enjoyed this 'documentary'


I can't stand her but because of this post I'm gonna watch her documentary.


----------



## Staci_W

Dexter


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ballerina Tales


----------



## Swanky

Californication


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Ballerina Tales



I just watched that! Misty Copeland is amazing!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chelsea Does


----------



## coconutsboston

susieserb said:


> I can't stand her but because of this post I'm gonna watch her documentary.




The piece about the Ashley Madison founders had me glued to the TV.


----------



## susieserb

coconutsboston said:


> The piece about the Ashley Madison founders had me glued to the TV.


Totally


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Walking dead


----------



## sthrncin

House of Cards and X Files


----------



## Meeka41

Lila and Eve


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Houdini


----------



## Freckles1

Narcos


----------



## susieserb

Blood Lines now...it's okay..


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:


> Blood Lines now...it's okay..




It starts out slow, episode 3 gets things moving.


----------



## rogue1995

Walking Dead


----------



## MarvelGirl

Korean TV Dramas...This is My Love & Secret Affair. I'm not Korean, but the subtitles were pretty good. I binge watched last weekend and this weekend and really enjoyed both!

Going to check out Ballerina Tales next...love Misty Copeland!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Better Call Saul


----------



## susieserb

chowlover2 said:


> It starts out slow, episode 3 gets things moving.


Oh TY; I'm mid 3 and thinking that I could care less what happens to creepy Danny and his brothers/sister!!


----------



## susieserb

MarvelGirl said:


> Korean TV Dramas...This is My Love & Secret Affair. I'm not Korean, but the subtitles were pretty good. I binge watched last weekend and this weekend and really enjoyed both!
> 
> Going to check out Ballerina Tales next...love Misty Copeland!


My sister is hooked on a Korean series and is crushing on this lead guy; she can't stop talking about him?  So much to watch...so little time.


----------



## MarvelGirl

susieserb said:


> My sister is hooked on a Korean series and is crushing on this lead guy; she can't stop talking about him?  So much to watch...so little time.



LOL! You mean, Joo Jin-Mo? I think that is his name...yeah, he is something. Very charismatic, confident. You just want to watch him when he comes on the screen. I don't find him all that physically attractive but he definitely has IT. You should check it out...


----------



## susieserb

MarvelGirl said:


> LOL! You mean, Joo Jin-Mo? I think that is his name...yeah, he is something. Very charismatic, confident. You just want to watch him when he comes on the screen. I don't find him all that physically attractive but he definitely has IT. You should check it out...


THAT'S IT!!!!! She loves him!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

susieserb said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!! She loves him!!!



After watching the show, I kinda love him too! Hahaha! I mean, he loves her so much it is unbelievable. Any man that loves a woman that much is attractive. His eyes and the way he says her name...Dang! Whew! Lol!


----------



## doxi2111

House of Cards is really good


----------



## KatsBags

doxi2111 said:


> House of Cards is really good



I just finished season three. I watched most of the episodes when it was released but left a few to watch closer to the season four release.

I started it again...catching things I hadn't noticed or had forgotten. 

It's just SO good!


----------



## susieserb

KatsBags said:


> I just finished season three. I watched most of the episodes when it was released but left a few to watch closer to the season four release.
> 
> I started it again...catching things I hadn't noticed or had forgotten.
> 
> It's just SO good!


It's soooooo good, yes.


----------



## ClassicFab

Better Call Saul


----------



## Jujuma

Anybody having trouble pulling up new season of Kimmy Schmidt? It says new season but only season 1 shows up on my iPad.


----------



## 2moredeals

30 degrees in February  it is a Swedish tv series  about 3 different groups of people who leave sweden on February to live in Thailand to find happiness   Really good. Most of it is on English and has subtitles


----------



## Cindi

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Tried to watch season 2 but it is beyond dumb. My hubby loved season 1 (I thought that was dumb too) but he turned this off in the middle of the second episode. Anyone watch season 2? Does it get better?


----------



## bakeacookie

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries


----------



## KatsBags

bakeacookie said:


> Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries



I love this series!

Great plots and fabulous costumes!


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Tried to watch season 2 but it is beyond dumb. My hubby loved season 1 (I thought that was dumb too) but he turned this off in the middle of the second episode. Anyone watch season 2? Does it get better?




I got as far as second episode and it's terrible so far. I don't know if I will go further with so many other good shows to choose from.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mad Men


----------



## coconutsboston

Cindi said:


> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Tried to watch season 2 but it is beyond dumb. My hubby loved season 1 (I thought that was dumb too) but he turned this off in the middle of the second episode. Anyone watch season 2? Does it get better?




I couldn't ever get into it either.


----------



## sunshinesash

coconutsboston said:


> Mad Men


This one of my fav shows of all time...the other being the Sopranos. They are my benchmark to measure all other shows against...so far, none have compared. The writing and acting is UNPARALLELED. Scenes can touch me and hit deep inside without many or any words at all...that is a truly powerful effect. 

Anywho, enough swooning over Mad Men. I am obsessed with watching documentaries on netflix! Next on my list is 'Virunga'. Favorite documentaries include 'team foxcatcher', 'tyson', 'iverson', 'muhammad ali', 'blackfish', 'wildebeest migration', 'buck', and 'happy'.


----------



## beekmanhill

sunshinesash said:


> This one of my fav shows of all time...the other being the Sopranos. They are my benchmark to measure all other shows against...so far, none have compared. The writing and acting is UNPARALLELED. Scenes can touch me and hit deep inside without many or any words at all...that is a truly powerful effect.
> 
> Anywho, enough swooning over Mad Men. I am obsessed with watching documentaries on netflix! Next on my list is 'Virunga'. Favorite documentaries include 'team foxcatcher', 'tyson', 'iverson', 'muhammad ali', 'blackfish', 'wildebeest migration', 'buck', and 'happy'.



Agree with you on Sopranos and Mad Men.

I just watched the Anderson Cooper documentary on Gloria Vanderbilt, fascinating.


----------



## sunshinesash

beekmanhill said:


> Agree with you on Sopranos and Mad Men.
> 
> I just watched the Anderson Cooper documentary on Gloria Vanderbilt, fascinating.


Wow, just watched the trailer and it indeed looks fascinating! Next on my 'to watch list, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## wantitneedit

The other night i watched Salmon Fishing in the Yemen with Emily Blunt and Ewan McGregor. Lovely film.


----------



## chowlover2

wantitneedit said:


> The other night i watched Salmon Fishing in the Yemen with Emily Blunt and Ewan McGregor. Lovely film.



I loved that too!


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> Agree with you on Sopranos and Mad Men.
> 
> I just watched the Anderson Cooper documentary on Gloria Vanderbilt, fascinating.


Ooh, I will definitely have to watch that next!  Glad I dropped in this thread!


----------



## coconutsboston

sunshinesash said:


> This one of my fav shows of all time...the other being the Sopranos. They are my benchmark to measure all other shows against...so far, none have compared. The writing and acting is UNPARALLELED. Scenes can touch me and hit deep inside without many or any words at all...that is a truly powerful effect.
> 
> Anywho, enough swooning over Mad Men. I am obsessed with watching documentaries on netflix! Next on my list is 'Virunga'. Favorite documentaries include 'team foxcatcher', 'tyson', 'iverson', 'muhammad ali', 'blackfish', 'wildebeest migration', 'buck', and 'happy'.


I am late to the game! I haven't seen Sopranos either but once I get some free time, it is on the list too (if I can find it!)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DH and I binge-watched episodes 1-5 of "The Returned" on Sunday. We're patiently waiting for season 2 of "Bloodline" to be released at the end of the month.


----------



## wantitneedit

Watched Leap Year recently as well. It stars Amy Adams and Matthew Goode. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Staci_W

The IT Crowd. It is hilarious. Probably one of the funniest sitcoms ever. My son came out of his room the other night to tell me my laughing was keeping him awake.


----------



## beantownSugar

Grace and Frankie -- hilarious!


----------



## Cat2015

Good Wife. &#128514;


----------



## chowlover2

My Memorial Day weekend is going to be spent binge watching 2nd season of Bloodline! Can't wait til May 27th!


----------



## wantitneedit

Staci_W said:


> The IT Crowd. It is hilarious. Probably one of the funniest sitcoms ever. My son came out of his room the other night to tell me my laughing was keeping him awake.



Absolutely my favourite show ever!!!!  DH had to pause so many times because i was laughing so hard.  So sad they are not producing anymore...


----------



## sthrncin

Breaking Bad from the beginning.


----------



## beekmanhill

The Wire from the beginning.  On Amazon actually.


----------



## pukasonqo

marseille with gerard depardieu


----------



## KatsBags

pukasonqo said:


> marseille with gerard depardieu



What do you think about it? 

It's in my queue and I'm still debating starting it.


----------



## KatsBags

Grace & Frankie season 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Peaky Blinders


----------



## rulesofbio

can stop watching modern family


----------



## coconutsboston

Code Black


----------



## Bagbug

Cindi said:


> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Tried to watch season 2 but it is beyond dumb. My hubby loved season 1 (I thought that was dumb too) but he turned this off in the middle of the second episode. Anyone watch season 2? Does it get better?



No.  It was a disappointment


----------



## Bagbug

KatsBags said:


> Grace & Frankie season 2



Frankie's so goofy!&#128512;
Sad.  I finished.


----------



## Bagbug

The Fall 

That was good.  &#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;  4/5 Netflix stars


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Generation War, very good!


----------



## kemilia

Bagbug said:


> Frankie's so goofy!&#128512;
> Sad.  I finished.


The way it ended made it seem like there will be a third season. Love this show, both Lily and Jane are great.


----------



## Baileylouise

Cooked , interesting documentary


----------



## Cindi

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## HandbagDiva354

New Girl


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Borgia (The European version) So much better than the showtime version


----------



## JNH14

Bloodline's second season starting on May 27th-can't wait!


----------



## Juliemvis

Teen wolf .series 2


----------



## lovehgss1

Baileylouise said:


> Cooked , interesting documentary



I watched this one too. It was interesting as you stated. Food for thought on the food industry and the American diet.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bored last night so I started watching Bloodline per reviews on this thread. Ok so far. I'm not hooked yet but I'll give it a few more episodes before  I decided whether or not to move on.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Cindi said:


> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Tried to watch season 2 but it is beyond dumb. My hubby loved season 1 (I thought that was dumb too) but he turned this off in the middle of the second episode. Anyone watch season 2? Does it get better?



I watched both seasons. I agree that season 1 was better. I usually don't watch shows like this but for some odd reason I find Titus Andromedon entertaining


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bakeacookie said:


> Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries



I just watched episode 1. It's great.


----------



## wantitneedit

Peep Show - British comedy show


----------



## queennadine

Bloodline Season 2!


----------



## chowlover2

queennadine said:


> Bloodline Season 2!



Me too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

queennadine said:


> Bloodline Season 2!




Same here!


----------



## sunshinesash

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Bored last night so I started watching Bloodline per reviews on this thread. Ok so far. I'm not hooked yet but I'll give it a few more episodes before  I decided whether or not to move on.


Ya, i didn't think it was anywhere near as addicting as other shows, but alas, I had time to kill and watched the entire first season. It's definitely polarizing, and also polarizes characters, and that's actually huge credit to the show-- adds depth and shows fearlessness on the part of the writers to not create basic protagonists and antagonists. 

still, i have not been jumping to start season 2, so that says quite a bit...kind of became watered down & predictable near the end for me...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunshinesash said:


> Ya, i didn't think it was anywhere near as addicting as other shows, but alas, I had time to kill and watched the entire first season. It's definitely polarizing, and also polarizes characters, and that's actually huge credit to the show-- adds depth and shows fearlessness on the part of the writers to not create basic protagonists and antagonists.
> 
> still, i have not been jumping to start season 2, so that says quite a bit...kind of became watered down & predictable near the end for me...



I finished Season 1 but I`ve been warned that the show should`ve ended there and Season 2 is just treading water. Since none of the main characters are likeable and Danny was the only one interesting, I think I`ll pass on Season 2.


----------



## chaneljewel

I watched all of season 1 of Bloodline and have started season 2.  

Has anyone watched The Affair?   When does the second season start?


----------



## chowlover2

chaneljewel said:


> I watched all of season 1 of Bloodline and have started season 2.
> 
> Has anyone watched The Affair?   When does the second season start?




I think season 2 came and went and we are waiting on a third. Probably this fall.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Flaked and Master of None. Both were really good; I hope they're renewed!


----------



## thatsme123

Club de Cuervos


----------



## snh88

Gossip girl.. Again


----------



## coconutsboston

Life


----------



## djidjixx

I just finished watching House for the second time, and I'm currently watching Narcos and after a few episodes I already loooove it!


----------



## randr21

Minions


----------



## sunshinesash

djidjixx said:


> I just finished watching House for the second time, and I'm currently watching Narcos and after a few episodes I already loooove it!


Narcos is a GREAT show. I still need to watch the last few episodes, actually! Really transports you to another world...

Currently watching Scandal, Season 5...forgot how addicting this show is!


----------



## coniglietta

RPDR season 5


----------



## djidjixx

sunshinesash said:


> Narcos is a GREAT show. I still need to watch the last few episodes, actually! Really transports you to another world...
> 
> Currently watching Scandal, Season 5...forgot how addicting this show is!


I've never watched scandal, but I've heard so many people talk about it, I need to watch it!


----------



## coniglietta

I just got into Making a Murder after watching The Fear of 13. Documentaries give me so much life.


----------



## sthrncin

Better Call Saul and Bloodlines


----------



## reginaPhalange

There are so many shows here that I want to watch! For some reason I always end up re-watching shows I've already seen (I'm super nostalgic, as some of you may be able to tell from my username). Right now I'm watching Suits again, just in time for the S6 premiere.


----------



## lulilu

I just binge-watched an Amazon series called Hand of God.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm watching Prison Break! Never saw it on its run on TV.


----------



## sthrncin

Just finished new season of OITNB.


----------



## reginaPhalange

sthrncin said:


> Just finished new season of OITNB.


Best season yet!


----------



## coniglietta

Bloodline s2ep5


----------



## Cindi

Just finished HIMYM. Great show. I am going to miss it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I had never heard of this show until I saw your comment. Yesterday I binge watched it all evening. It's great. Thanks for the heads up. 


lulilu said:


> I just binge-watched an Amazon series called Hand of God.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Barefoot


----------



## beekmanhill

Spotlight.  Excellent


----------



## MrGoyard

How to get away with murder, love this show!


----------



## inherforties

Jessica Jones - 2nd watch


----------



## gwenstacy

If any of you like nerdy, lighthearted comedies, then I highly recommend Chuck. The entire series is on Netflix and it's always a good time.
I'm currently trying to finish Sons of Anarchy, which is the opposite of lighthearted.


----------



## Junkenpo

Bo Burnham -_ Make Happy _

over and over!  It's his comedy special that was released in June... I wish I had known about him prior.  He ended his tour on Oahu in April and I totally would have flown over to watch his last show.  I also recommend his earlier release: _what._


----------



## MrGoyard

Pretty Little Liars and How to Get Away with Murder


----------



## MKB0925

Big Love


----------



## sthrncin

Aquarius


----------



## clu13

Just finished Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt Season 2 [emoji173]️


----------



## shiba_inu

Luther

Waiting for Season 4.


----------



## SWlife

Just started Freaks & Geeks. With all the unrest in the US & this political crazy train, I need something light!


----------



## skyqueen

beekmanhill said:


> Spotlight.  Excellent


I agree... excellent!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Love 


sarahloveslouis said:


> I'm watching Prison Break! Never saw it on its run on TV.


Love that show. I've seen it about 5 times on Netflix lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nearing the end of rewatching Suits S5, can't wait for S6 this Wednesday!


----------



## chaneljewel

Watched all but the final show in season one of Hand of God.  Great!   Will finish the last episode tomorrow.


----------



## ulrikaa

Just binge-watched Peaky Blinders. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

chaneljewel said:


> Watched all but the final show in season one of Hand of God.  Great!   Will finish the last episode tomorrow.



What is this show about?

I need a new show! 

I can't rewatch series like a lot of people!


----------



## misstrine85

Re-watching Friends from the begining.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pinkalicious said:


> What is this show about?
> 
> I need a new show!
> 
> I can't rewatch series like a lot of people!



It's about an influential family that has a tragedy with lots of plot twists that you don't see coming.   God has a place in the show, but not in the traditional way you think.  Very entertaining.  You WANT to watch the next episode!  I don't want to give too much away with the actual plot.


----------



## LauraTracy

Tried really hard to watch Jessica Jones and after two episodes, I just don't get what all the fuss is about.  I guess you needed to be into the comics to appreciate her character.


----------



## kemilia

Shameless. 

I watched season 1 when I had Showtime (don't anymore) and started on it when it made it to Netflix and it is good. The Frank character (William Macy) is just the worst man ever, and the kids try so hard to take care of themselves, and take care of each other. Parts of it is filmed in Chicago, which is where it is supposed to be, and I do see a lot of the neighborhood feel in it. 

I highly recommend this series.


----------



## Cindi

Stranger Things. It's a Netflix original series. Kinda a mix of Goonies and Fire Starter. It's really good.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Cabin in the Woods - it wasn't very good.

Sent from my SM-T700 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## skyqueen

Cindi said:


> Stranger Things. It's a Netflix original series. Kinda a mix of Goonies and Fire Starter. It's really good.



Just started binge watching tonight...really good!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Fall


----------



## chowlover2

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The Fall


That's really good! I believe they are filming a third season.


----------



## snh88

kemilia said:


> Shameless.
> 
> I watched season 1 when I had Showtime (don't anymore) and started on it when it made it to Netflix and it is good. The Frank character (William Macy) is just the worst man ever, and the kids try so hard to take care of themselves, and take care of each other. Parts of it is filmed in Chicago, which is where it is supposed to be, and I do see a lot of the neighborhood feel in it.
> 
> I highly recommend this series.



I absolutely love this show!  I got so obsessed with it I ended up finding season 5 and 6 online.  I believe I'm caught all the way up now


----------



## kemilia

snh88 said:


> I absolutely love this show!  I got so obsessed with it I ended up finding season 5 and 6 online.  I believe I'm caught all the way up now


I think it is an underrated series it is so great. Each character is crazy good, and every time I think Frank can't go any lower, he does. I'm nearly through Season 2 and I'm glad there is a lot more for me to catch up on. It is a nice break from watching Bloodline (another great show, but dark) and The Night Of.


----------



## rubycat

Stranger things

So, so good, can't recommend enough.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I started watching Stranger Things after see the recommendations in this thread.. It's so good!!!!
I love the E.T. / early nineties vibe!!!


----------



## sthrncin

Just finished season 1 of Aquarius.


----------



## minimom

Stranger Things, love it.


----------



## kemilia

minimom said:


> Stranger Things, love it.



Great show!! Can't stop watching.


----------



## minimom

Finished Stranger Things and can't wait for the next season.   Happy to see Winona Ryder as I always thought she was a good actress.     Next up is Re-Birth


----------



## qudz104

This Spanish language drama? Telenovela? I dunno what category it's considered. It's titled velvet and is very good so far! I don't even mind not understanding because I have my subtitles on.


----------



## KayuuKathey

degrassi next class. the new season came out today and i finished all the episodes in a binge. I need the next season!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I binged on Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. Light-hearted and cheesy as heck, I enjoyed it! It was a much needed break from violence and gore after finishing the 6 seasons of GOT in a 2 month span.


----------



## beekmanhill

The Big Short.  I was very disappointed.


----------



## msdiene

Marcella and Death in Paradise.  Really enjoying both!


----------



## beekmanhill

Just started Marcella.  Looks promising.


----------



## Love4MK

Just finished season four of _Orange Is The New Black_.  Now I'm thinking of rewatching _Prison Break_ since I am SUPER pumped that it's coming back!


----------



## coconutsboston

Love and Mercy


----------



## coniglietta

L.A. Confidential, I love this movie so. 
So excited BoJack Horseman season 3 is out! I've been waiting for a loooong time for new episodes.  
Going to check out Stranger Things.


----------



## Macie x

I was watching OITNB - this series was such an improvement on last!
Now I'm watching American Horror story which is amazing, but the new series isn't on Netflix which is annoying


----------



## reginaPhalange

Macie x said:


> I was watching OITNB - this series was such an improvement on last!
> Now I'm watching American Horror story which is amazing, but the new series isn't on Netflix which is annoying


I totally agree about OITNB, one of the best seasons yet! I hated how all the new cast members took away time from the original cast though.


----------



## rogue1995

Stranger things


----------



## okiern1981

rogue1995 said:


> Stranger things



BEST show in a LONG TIME!


----------



## Macie x

reginaPhalange said:


> I totally agree about OITNB, one of the best seasons yet! I hated how all the new cast members took away time from the original cast though.



So true, and the twist!
Can't wait for the new series next year now


----------



## sthrncin

Stranger Things[emoji89]


----------



## Strawberree

sthrncin said:


> Stranger Things[emoji89]



Me too!


----------



## Macie x

Deadly Women is also really good if you're into real life crime docs


----------



## Althea G.

I watch Midsomer Murders a lot on Netflix--really good BBC murder mystery!


----------



## ade_53

The good wife and suits


----------



## Belgian22

The Big Short


----------



## reginaPhalange

Episodes


----------



## KensingtonUK

reginaPhalange said:


> Episodes



 Did they ever do a 3rd season?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Marvel's AKA Jessica Jones


----------



## reginaPhalange

KensingtonUK said:


> Did they ever do a 3rd season?


There's currently 4 seasons, the final one is coming out Jan 2017 [emoji5]


----------



## blackbats

The Criterion Collection.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Luther  and   Shameless


----------



## Metope

BoJack Horseman!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marco Polo


----------



## coconutsboston

Finder's Keepers


----------



## PoohBear

Stranger Things


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Stranger Things


----------



## SWlife

Last night I watched "Tallulah". Allison Janney & Ellen Page can do no wrong.


----------



## Karenada

The get down


----------



## frenchyo8

Cindi said:


> Stranger Things. It's a Netflix original series. Kinda a mix of Goonies and Fire Starter. It's really good.



Yes!!!


----------



## coniglietta

Just finished watching Love & Mercy


----------



## chloebagfreak

Stranger Things! Oh my gosh...I watched the whole 8 chapters in two days! I'm not a person who watches those types of cliffhanger shows, but this was very compelling.
Do we have a dedicated thread? 
The actors are so good, especially the children. The girl who plays "eleven" is just stunning and haunting .


----------



## bakeacookie

Bomb girls


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shameless


----------



## kemilia

chloebagfreak said:


> Stranger Things! Oh my gosh...I watched the whole 8 chapters in two days! I'm not a person who watches those types of cliffhanger shows, but this was very compelling.
> Do we have a dedicated thread?
> The actors are so good, especially the children. The girl who plays "eleven" is just stunning and haunting .


Yes, there is a Stranger Things thread here. It was compelling and "eleven" was so good. All the kids were great.


----------



## kemilia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Shameless


I binged the 4 seasons that are streaming on Netflix and immediately moved the DVDs up in queue, watching disc 1, season 5 now. There was a scene that I just laughed out loud at, pretty much scared myself with that unexpected laugh. I like seeing a character (Frank) that really has NO redeeming qualities whatsoever. He never disappoints.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kemilia said:


> Yes, there is a Stranger Things thread here. It was compelling and "eleven" was so good. All the kids were great.


Great! Thanks


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Star Wars


----------



## qudz104

Velvet! Its in Spanish but has subtitles. It's a fantastic show!!!


----------



## Staci_W

Finished Shameless, now I'm onto Prison Break.


----------



## Staci_W

kemilia said:


> I binged the 4 seasons that are streaming on Netflix and immediately moved the DVDs up in queue, watching disc 1, season 5 now. There was a scene that I just laughed out loud at, pretty much scared myself with that unexpected laugh. I like seeing a character (Frank) that really has NO redeeming qualities whatsoever. He never disappoints.


I kept waiting for Frank to have some kind of good in him, up to the very end. Lol what a fool was I.


----------



## JNH14

Staci_W said:


> I kept waiting for Frank to have some kind of good in him, up to the very end. Lol what a fool was I.



I agree-he's such a pig and a worthless human being. It's like watching a train wreck...but I come back every season. I always believe he can't get worse and he does! Go figure....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Are they going to add more seasons to Netfix? I think they are on season 7 now but Netfix only goes  to season 4.

I kept waiting for some kind of redemption from Frank too, especially since he almost died.
I hope Fiona gets it together. I thought she was the only sane one in the family. I guess with all the pressure she had raising her siblings ,she was due a break down.


----------



## deltalady

The Get Down


----------



## kemilia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Are they going to add more seasons to Netfix? I think they are on season 7 now but Netfix only goes  to season 4.
> 
> I kept waiting for some kind of redemption from Frank too, especially since he almost died.
> I hope Fiona gets it together. I thought she was the only sane one in the family. I guess with all the pressure she had raising her siblings ,she was due a break down.


I don't think the streaming goes beyond season 4. I'm watching season 5 as DVDs (I have a DVD sub with Netflix too), season 6 releases as DVDs later this month. I think Fiona was always a wild child that put that aside to take care of her siblings. And in case you're wondering--Frank is still Frank.


----------



## needloub

Just completed _Marcella_ on Netflix...will there be a season 2?  Love it!


----------



## tweeety

Just finished Stranger Things and it is amazing! Highly recommend [emoji173]️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kemilia said:


> I don't think the streaming goes beyond season 4. I'm watching season 5 as DVDs (I have a DVD sub with Netflix too), season 6 releases as DVDs later this month. I think Fiona was always a wild child that put that aside to take care of her siblings. And in case you're wondering--Frank is still Frank.



I almost bought the dvds I wanted to watch the rest of the last 2 seasons so desperately but I just ordered Showtime.com instead. Now I can finish all of Shameless and catch up on Ray Donovan too! 

Btw season 6 is already available in full at Showtime.com


----------



## Belgian22

The Get Down


----------



## bonjourErin

Forensic files 

I finished all seasons of Bates motel, hate that I have to wait for the new season! Highly recommend


----------



## randr21

Kimmy schmidt


----------



## dolce_bear

Stranger things!  Great show


----------



## mari_merry

dolce_bear said:


> Stranger things!  Great show


Just finished watching today, loved it


----------



## coconutsboston

Stranger Things


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Just finished Season 5 & 6 of Shameless.
I'm sad to say I was quite disappointed. 
Season 1-3 were awesome.
Season 4 things started going down hill. My most liked character (Fiona) became my worst liked  (well second to Frank). My worst liked character (Mickey) became one of my best liked.
The last 2 seasons were predictable and lacked the genuine drama of the first 3. I felt like I was watching a bad version of American pie.


----------



## lowkeyd

Recently caught up on Orange is the New Black.
I've been meaning to pick up Stranger Things but haven't had too much time.


----------



## FlipDiver

Peaky Blinders was amazing.. Can't wait for season 3


----------



## FlipDiver

FlipDiver said:


> Peaky Blinders was amazing.. Can't wait for season 3



Meant to say season 4


----------



## ClassicFab

Narcos is back tomorrow; can't wait!!


----------



## Cindi

Watched the first 2 episodes of Narcos season 2. I think it might even be better than season 1. Luckily I have the long weekend to binge. [emoji16]


----------



## Olechka

I just watched all 4 seasons of Wentworth. Australian series about women's prison. So good!!  I loved it much much more than Orange is the new black..


----------



## Vlad

Just picked up "The Killing". Show from 2011 that appears very intriguing a handful of episodes in.


----------



## Vlad

...also ready to brace for a lengthy binge of Narcos S02.


----------



## chowlover2

Vlad said:


> Just picked up "The Killing". Show from 2011 that appears very intriguing a handful of episodes in.


It's good! They could have wrapped things up in season 2, but I didn't see the ending ( killer ) coming.


----------



## randr21

Stranger things


----------



## Cindi

Vlad said:


> ...also ready to brace for a lengthy binge of Narcos S02.



Hubby and I have watched the first 4 episodes. It's really good. Even better than the first season IMO.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished The Getdown; so good! I'm sad that there are only 6 episodes available


----------



## inherforties

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished The Getdown; so good! I'm sad that there are only 6 episodes available



The 2nd half is supposed to be available in 2017. I hope sooner rather than later!


----------



## inherforties

Sense8 (for the 2nd time!)


----------



## ClassicFab

inherforties said:


> The 2nd half is supposed to be available in 2017. I hope sooner rather than later!


 Thanks for the info! I hope so too!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Quantico


----------



## Damnation

Quantico + random episodes of Friends


----------



## kemilia

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished The Getdown; so good! I'm sad that there are only 6 episodes available


When I'm done with Narcos, I'll give this one a try (this is where I get most of my viewing suggestions).


----------



## SWlife

Hart of Dixie. So cute.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Person of Interest


----------



## flwrgirl

qudz104 said:


> Velvet! Its in Spanish but has subtitles. It's a fantastic show!!!


LOVE Velvet - so good.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Gossip Girl.


----------



## coconutsboston

Extremis


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hannibal


----------



## gelbergirl

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## kemilia

Peaky Blinders.


----------



## meowmix318

Shameless


----------



## JNH14

Bloodlines


----------



## katran26

Grey's Anatomy - so addictive!


----------



## StopHammertime

Bojack Horseman.


----------



## qudz104

The time in between, another great Spanish language drama.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Californication


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'm catching up on season 6
The Walking Dead


----------



## bakeacookie

Very British Problems


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Nikita, who knew Shane West grew up to be SO DAMN NOT, he's got this swag to him, this look like he will just toss you around lol


----------



## coconutsboston

Amanda Knox


----------



## deltalady

Luke Cage


----------



## CatePNW

qudz104 said:


> The time in between, another great Spanish language drama.



I love Spanish dramas, even though I don't speak the language, I am good at reading subtitles!  I watched this series earlier in the year and loved it.  Before that I watched Velvet (my fave, can't wait for next season!), Gran Hotel, and El Internado.  

Now I'm watching Lady, La Vendedora de Rosas, set in Columbia.  It's pretty good and addictive.  

There is a Japanese drama Atelier, which is about a young lingerie designer.  That was on my recommended list so I watched it last year and enjoyed it.  You might want to check that out sometime.


----------



## CatePNW

Portlandia
Easy


----------



## LOREBUNDE

american horror story, season 5


----------



## lovehgss1

Luke Cage


----------



## Staci_W

Watched season 2 of The Ranch this weekend. Love that show. 

Finished Crazy Ex Girlfriend too. Another funny series.


----------



## bakeacookie

Zootopia. It's ok


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lovehgss1 said:


> Luke Cage



I watched the whole season in 2 days!


----------



## turtleluvee2k12

Can't get enough of Chopped, lol. It's the perfect form of mindless tv to help you wind down for the night


----------



## HandbagDiva354

American Crime


----------



## coconutsboston

Age of Adeline


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The IT Crowd


----------



## Monstahospital

coconutsboston said:


> Amanda Knox



I just watched that too... I hope she didn't do it..


----------



## meowmix318

Luke Cage


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SATC (it's on in the background while I get ready)


----------



## MarvelGirl

The Glitch. 

It was fantastic. If you love Stranger Things you should definitely tune in. I watched all 6 episodes today. Addicting.


----------



## SWlife

Justified.


----------



## Real Authentication

Arrested Development [emoji736]


----------



## rogue1995

Black mirror


----------



## berrydiva

Real Authentication said:


> Arrested Development [emoji736]


My favorite show ever.


----------



## berrydiva

rogue1995 said:


> Black mirror


There's a thread...I just finished the new season. Let us know what you think.


----------



## lettuceshop

Season 2 of Black Mirror, I'm really enjoying it and my husband and I talk about each episode imagining what it would be like to have some of the abilities they show. I think the one episode that has stuck with me the most is the one where they could rewind and replay their lives....just chilling!!


----------



## Cindi

lettuceshop said:


> Season 2 of Black Mirror, I'm really enjoying it and my husband and I talk about each episode imagining what it would be like to have some of the abilities they show. I think the one episode that has stuck with me the most is the one where they could rewind and replay their lives....just chilling!!



Great show. Some of these episodes really stick with you. The Christmas one with Jon Hamm was especially good and nightmarish. [emoji15]


----------



## qudz104

Amanda Knox... Still not sure if she did it or not. The documentary wasnt good enough to make me feel like she didn't do it.


----------



## qudz104

Also finally finished narcos! Good enough to keep my interest enough to watch it but not as good as everyone was raving about.


----------



## Demi8

Reruns of The Walking Dead.


----------



## susieserb

Blood Lines Season 2...Forced myself to watch season 1 and really didn't care who died or lived.  Almost didn't honor two but BFF insisted and I'm so glad she did.


----------



## susieserb

Monstahospital said:


> I just watched that too... I hope she didn't do it..


Curious.  This story was done to death on Dateline/20/20 ETC in installments for a few years.  Since I followed it IRL I have like zero desire to watch the documentary KWIM?  Did you all feel the same and yet opened up this series on Netflix?


----------



## berrydiva

lettuceshop said:


> Season 2 of Black Mirror, I'm really enjoying it and my husband and I talk about each episode imagining what it would be like to have some of the abilities they show. I think the one episode that has stuck with me the most is the one where they could rewind and replay their lives....just chilling!!





Cindi said:


> Great show. Some of these episodes really stick with you. The Christmas one with Jon Hamm was especially good and nightmarish. [emoji15]


I liked Season 3 the most.


----------



## meowmix318

Glitch which is like ABC'a Resurrection show (which was cancelled last year)


----------



## beekmanhill

Wallender.   Great cast (Kenneth Branagh) and cinematography (Sweden).  Storylines a bit over the top.


----------



## msdiene

Spotless and Luke Cage.


----------



## skyqueen

The Crown...terrific!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Crown... It's magnificent!!!

[emoji146]


----------



## bakeacookie

Sophie-Rose said:


> The Crown... It's magnificent!!!
> 
> [emoji146]



Me too!!! I love it!


----------



## beekmanhill

I started The Crown too.  Loving it so far.


----------



## BalLVLover

Just finished The Fall.


----------



## coconutsboston

Peyton Place


----------



## meowmix318

Sherlock


----------



## gazoo

Spotless. Pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## lettuceshop

Spotless


----------



## ChicagoShopper

Just finished Luke Cage

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Still watching Glitch

Halfway through the season & I'm still not sure how I feel about it....It's totally far fetched but I still continue watching to see what happens next


----------



## teebeebee

Reign [emoji146]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Don't Trust The B---- In Apartment 23


----------



## Fendilove

Just finished The Crown! It was amazing. Started Hell on Wheels...pretty intense.


----------



## coconutsboston

Second chance dogs


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Crown


----------



## ClassicFab

Just started Luke Cage and I love it!


----------



## Sassys

Chewing Gum. It's Hysterical


----------



## coconutsboston

Gossip girl


----------



## meowmix318

A Dog's Life


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Gossip girl


Still bingeing


----------



## rubycat

3%


----------



## chowlover2

Finished season 3 of The Fall. Excellent!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Finished season 3 of The Fall. Excellent!



I can't believe they haven't added it to Netflix here in Holland yet!!!!! I'm dying to see season 3!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sophie-Rose said:


> I can't believe they haven't added it to Netflix here in Holland yet!!!!! I'm dying to see season 3!!!


It's worth the wait! They did it in a way I did not see coming at all.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lovesick


----------



## lettuceshop

The Crown!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Finished fuller house 2 and now onto The Crown


----------



## DD101

I'm new to Netflix. My daughter insisted I have.....so I have it now, and I love it!  Just finished all the seasons of Orange is the New Black.....I really enjoyed this one. I also watched Stranger Things - loved this one!!!!  Now watching Wentworth (I love a prison show for some odd reason, LOL).....I tried The OA but really couldn't get with it, found it too slow moving and uninteresting.


----------



## meowmix318

Just started narcos


----------



## susieserb

Documentary: The Winding Stream which is about the Carter family and how they started their careers in America (the foundation of our country music and come to find out allot of OUR music)...Very moving bit of history which left me sort of awed?


----------



## pukasonqo

just finished watching "london spy"
moving to "cuba libre" for the xmas break


----------



## sbelle

Just finished "Glitch"!  Loved it and was disappointed there were only six episodes .


----------



## lettuceshop

pukasonqo said:


> just finished watching "london spy"
> moving to "cuba libre" for the xmas break



Is London Spy on Netflix?


----------



## legaldiva

I'm desperately trying to find time to get through Season 4 of OITNB!


----------



## TinksDelite

3%


----------



## sbelle

I watched the first two seasons of this show a year or so ago, and was happy to find the 3rd season on Netflix this weekend when I was browsing.    Dicte - a Danish tv series about a crime reporter.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Crazyhead


----------



## ClassicFab

Person of Interest


----------



## Grace123

The OA.


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Still bingeing



Back to bingeing on Gossip Girl


----------



## Cindi

Just finished The O.A. great show. Now patiently waiting for the Sense8 Christmas special which streams tomorrow.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

currently watching this crime icelandic series called "trapped" 
i just love europe crime series


----------



## Cindi

Watches 3 episodes of Luke Cage. So far it's pretty good.


----------



## coconutsboston

Gossip girl


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Unbranded (docu) really loving it!!!


----------



## jsyva

Stranger Things


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i was watching series called the returned and was so hooked until the end of season 1 and found out they're not renewing to season 2 [emoji19]

now i'm watching the original version called Les Revenants because they have season 2. *sigh, reminding myself to do more research before start seeing a series*


----------



## egak

Grace and Frankie.


----------



## TinksDelite

The OA


----------



## bellecate

TinksDelite said:


> The OA


Just finished watching the first season of this. Excellent, binge watched it. Did I read somewhere that there is a second season as well?


----------



## pukasonqo

lettuceshop said:


> Is London Spy on Netflix?



yup! at least it is in oz


----------



## chowlover2

Texas Flip & Move


----------



## Cindi

Finished season 1 of Luke Cage - It was really good.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just finished Medici-masters of Florence (Really good)
now watching Roman Empire-Reign of Blood


----------



## TinksDelite

bellecate said:


> Just finished watching the first season of this. Excellent, binge watched it. Did I read somewhere that there is a second season as well?


I just finished. It was excellent, unique, disturbing. I found myself crying at the end. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it.  I saw that they have ideas for other seasons but I haven't seen anything concrete. I know it won't be for everyone but it was right up my alley.


----------



## twin-fun

Black Mirror


----------



## bellecate

TinksDelite said:


> I just finished. It was excellent, unique, disturbing. I found myself crying at the end. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it.  I saw that they have ideas for other seasons but I haven't seen anything concrete. I know it won't be for everyone but it was right up my alley.


Yes, I shed some tears at the end as well. Still unsure what emotion I was feeling that brought them on. Do hope they do another season.


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Gossip girl



Down to the final season. [emoji45]


----------



## athena21

coconutsboston said:


> Down to the final season. [emoji45]



Just finished watching Gossip Girl. It was kind of funny to see how often they recycled plots from season to season, which I'm sure is more noticeable when you're watching all 6 seasons over a couple of months.

Started off loving Blake's character, but eventually turned to a major Blair Waldorf fan.


----------



## winks

the crown - watched the whole season within 2 days


----------



## StopHammertime

Archer


----------



## Trauma

Just finished Stranger Things - a fantastic show! I love the soundtrack and Winona Ryder does a phenomenal job.


----------



## bellecate

Trauma said:


> Just finished Stranger Things - a fantastic show! I love the soundtrack and Winona Ryder does a phenomenal job.


Looking for something new to watch, think I might try this.


----------



## coconutsboston

Finished my current binge & stepping in for new guilty pleasure suggestions!


----------



## meowmix318

Trollhunter

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## randr21

Crazyhead.  Lol funny.


----------



## junqueprincess

The Magicians, pretty great


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm watching animal kingdom series. got me hooked up and i'm kinda rooting for the bad guys lol
this is made from an australian movie with the same title 

and i'm also watching docu called the pyramid code


----------



## Cindi

Watched the first 2 episodes of The Travelers. If you like Stranger Things you will like this. It is really good so far.


----------



## ssocialitex

Just finished The OA tonight... is there not a thread for the show? I'm kinda confused....


----------



## lettuceshop

bellecate said:


> Yes, I shed some tears at the end as well. Still unsure what emotion I was feeling that brought them on. Do hope they do another season.



I have so many questions! My husband is a huge skeptic so he thinks that OA made the whole thing up, based on the book findings under her bed. I think the opposite, but I want to know, did she die in the end? Where did Hap and the others go? I really want there to be another season as there are answers we all need.


----------



## katy87

Narcos is the best


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just added Sour Grapes and Witness to my queue.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

ssocialitex said:


> Just finished The OA tonight... is there not a thread for the show? I'm kinda confused....



I was just looking for the same! BF and I just started it, and trying to pace ourselves.. but it's good! Anyone else watching it??


----------



## Portobello75

ilovepinkhearts said:


> We got Netflix through the Wii and PS3, late last year I think. Since we have had it I have watched:
> 
> *Lost* (all episodes)
> *Buffy the Vampire Slayer* (all episodes)
> *Angel* (all episodes)
> 
> I have watched SNL - Best of Adam Sandler, Will Ferrel, Chris Farley.
> 
> Last night we have started watching *Third Rock From the Sun*. Sooo funny. I don't regret that I didn't watch them while they were on air...I enjoy the fact that I don't have to have commercials and wait for the next epi



The Last Kingdom. Great historical series!


----------



## Staci_W

One Day at a Time. Loving this show! It's making me laugh out loud and it made me tear up. Great show


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Staci_W said:


> One Day at a Time. Loving this show! It's making me laugh out loud and it made me tear up. Great show



I just started watching!!


----------



## Staci_W

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just started watching!!


Hope you like it as much as I did. It gets better with every episode.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Cindi

Tried " A Series Of Unfortunate Events". I love NPH but this was not for me. Hubby and I suffered through one episode and turned it off. Maybe better for kids? It was based on a series of YA books.


----------



## misstrine85

Sherlock with my bf. Gossip girl (for the 10th or so time) when I'm alone.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Dawn

Stranger Things


----------



## Cindi

Colony - Not the greatest show ever created but it is worth watching IMO.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Shameless


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Pretty Little Liars



Still.


----------



## meowmix318

A Series of Unfortunate Events 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## twin-fun

Late to the party, Stranger Things.


----------



## nickmusou

Sense8. I can't wait for Season 2 in May!


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Pretty Little Liars



Totally bingeing!


----------



## gazoo

nickmusou said:


> Sense8. I can't wait for Season 2 in May!


Season 2 showed up on my screen last night.


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## chowlover2

An Inconvenient Truth.


----------



## kemilia

Cindi said:


> Tried " A Series Of Unfortunate Events". I love NPH but this was not for me. Hubby and I suffered through one episode and turned it off. Maybe better for kids? It was based on a series of YA books.


I have made it through 2 episodes and gave up. When NPH's character (Count Olaf) smacked the kid (Klauss) in the face so hard the kid fell, I thought "what the heck is going on here? He just hit a kid! Isn't this supposed to BE a show for kids?"  Baby Sunny was interesting though, but not enough to keep me in their game.


----------



## FlipDiver

kemilia said:


> I have made it through 2 episodes and gave up. When NPH's character (Count Olaf) smacked the kid (Klauss) in the face so hard the kid fell, I thought "what the heck is going on here? He just hit a kid! Isn't this supposed to BE a show for kids?"  Baby Sunny was interesting though, but not enough to keep me in their game.



I liked the Jim Carey movie and I love NPH but I'm hearing a lot of bad things about this reboot [emoji854]


----------



## Cindi

A friend recommended The Get Down and it's really good! I didn't think it was really my type of show but I was pulled in episode 1. Bronx 1970s. Music, art, and culture as viewed through the  mostly younger people that live in the projects. The soundtrack is the best part.


----------



## beastofthefields

Latest season of Homeland


----------



## misstrine85

Designated Survivor


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Happy Valley


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm bingeing Bates Motel!


----------



## egak

Riverdale - not bad, will continue to watch.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## sbelle

Versailles


----------



## Sassys

Santa Clarita Diet. It's so funny! Stupid but funny.


----------



## susieserb

Sophie-Rose said:


> Santa Clarita Diet


One episode and I said NO NO NO NO


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Walking Dead. Only two episodes in and I'm not sure about it.


----------



## SWlife

No Tomorrow. So cute!


----------



## Sassys

_Santa Clarita Diet_: EW review

http://ew.com/tv/2017/02/03/santa-clarita-diet-ew-review/


----------



## SWlife

Sassys said:


> _Santa Clarita Diet_: EW review
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/02/03/santa-clarita-diet-ew-review/



Oh my gosh! I started a thread on this show.
LOVE IT!!!


----------



## taniherd

Luke Cage


----------



## Danrella

Reign... sooo excited that the new season will start soooooooon


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Riverdale


----------



## Sophie-Rose

You Me Her


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## randr21

Gantz:0


----------



## ManilaMama

Bojack Horseman


----------



## ClassicFab

The Office...omg it is hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

Luke Cage


----------



## frick&frack

kemilia said:


> I have made it through 2 episodes and gave up. When NPH's character (Count Olaf) smacked the kid (Klauss) in the face so hard the kid fell, I thought "what the heck is going on here? He just hit a kid! Isn't this supposed to BE a show for kids?"  Baby Sunny was interesting though, but not enough to keep me in their game.





FlipDiver said:


> I liked the Jim Carey movie and I love NPH but I'm hearing a lot of bad things about this reboot [emoji854]



I'd say it's for young adults, not kids. It's a strange sense of humor, but I liked it. I loved the movie. The first 2 or so episodes didn't capture my attention as much as the movie, but I stuck with it & grew to enjoy it. Maybe try watching another episode or two. The type of humor may not be for you though.


----------



## skyqueen

Secrets of Great British Castles...interesting!


----------



## frick&frack

Thanks to this thread, I'm watching Stranger Things. Just started episode 2. I'm intrigued & frightened (I do scare easily). I hope it continues with the intrigued part.


----------



## misstrine85

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Love4MK

frick&frack said:


> Thanks to this thread, I'm watching Stranger Things. Just started episode 2. I'm intrigued & frightened (I do scare easily). I hope it continues with the intrigued part.



Oh, it will.  I didn't get really into it until the end of episode two and then you will be hooked.  It's a phenomenal show and I am anxiously awaiting season two!  I scare easily too, but I found it more suspenseful than scary.  I hope you keep with it!


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> Oh, it will.  I didn't get really into it until the end of episode two and then you will be hooked.  It's a phenomenal show and I am anxiously awaiting season two!  I scare easily too, but I found it more suspenseful than scary.  I hope you keep with it!



Thanks for the insight. It's very helpful since you scare easily too. I can tell when a scary part is coming, so I look away. I have to do that a lot. I'm watching episode 6 now. I'm definitely hooked. So glad that some of the characters are finally talking to each other & sharing what they've learned. It was frustrating me when they weren't.


----------



## coconutsboston

Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## berrydiva

coconutsboston said:


> Santa Clarita Diet


I thought this show was so cute...I binged it one lazy Sunday.


----------



## berrydiva

Burning Sands.


----------



## ChangeMe

A Series Of Unfortunate Events, 2 broke girl


----------



## SWlife

Once Upon a Time


----------



## zinacef

Crown


----------



## Love4MK

frick&frack said:


> Thanks for the insight. It's very helpful since you scare easily too. I can tell when a scary part is coming, so I look away. I have to do that a lot. I'm watching episode 6 now. I'm definitely hooked. So glad that some of the characters are finally talking to each other & sharing what they've learned. It was frustrating me when they weren't.



So happy you're into it!  Hopper is my favorite!


----------



## coconutsboston

berrydiva said:


> I thought this show was so cute...I binged it one lazy Sunday.


I binged that day. I hope there is another season, that was too short!


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> So happy you're into it!  Hopper is my favorite!


^Love it & finished season 1. Hopper is my favorite too. 


Now I'm watching Medici.


----------



## berrydiva

coconutsboston said:


> I binged that day. I hope there is another season, that was too short!


Same here! 



frick&frack said:


> ^Love it & finished season 1. Hopper is my favorite too.
> 
> 
> Now I'm watching Medici.


Medici was another good one!


I'm such a Netflix binge fiend.


I just finished Chewing Gum. It was very funny but too short.


----------



## meowmix318

Nothing at the moment but have House of Cards on my watch list. Whenever my husband and I go on vacation, we usually travel with our little girl dog. While we are gone, we will always play a show series on Netflix to drown out the noise from the outside or hallway of our hotel room. Currently my little dog is "watching" Dragons: race to the edge


----------



## frick&frack

Travelers...another recommendation from this thread, & it's excellent.


----------



## SWlife

Yesterday I watched "Finding Dory", and "The Angry Birds Movie". Both made me LOL.


----------



## frick&frack

The last kingdom (thanks again for all of the good recommendations)


----------



## meowmix318

Just finished watching the white helmets documentary and now watching angry birds movie


----------



## reginaPhalange

Waiting for 13 Reasons Why to premiere this coming Friday, can't wait!


----------



## meowmix318

reginaPhalange said:


> Waiting for 13 Reasons Why to premiere this coming Friday, can't wait!


The book was good so hopefully the Netflix version will be too


----------



## kemilia

Grace and Frankie, so glad this is back!


----------



## frick&frack

Dave Chappelle


----------



## meowmix318

House of Cards


----------



## rosewilliam

The Crown


----------



## nhiarchibald

Witches of East End!


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Grace and Frankie season 3.
Starting Sons of Anarchy


----------



## kemilia

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished Grace and Frankie season 3.
> Starting Sons of Anarchy


I'm dragging G&F out, I get too many laughs out of it to want it to end quickly. 

I hope you enjoy SOA, that show was a fave of mine. At first I was "I'm not gonna watch a show about a motorcycle gang!" and then I got hooked. I've heard there is a spinoff in the works based on the Mayans, I hope that's true because now I LIKE shows about motorcycle gangs .


----------



## berrydiva

3%


----------



## Belgian22

Iron fist


----------



## frick&frack

Belgian22 said:


> Iron fist



Me too


----------



## ClassicFab

kemilia said:


> I'm dragging G&F out, I get too many laughs out of it to want it to end quickly.
> 
> I hope you enjoy SOA, that show was a fave of mine. At first I was "I'm not gonna watch a show about a motorcycle gang!" and then I got hooked. I've heard there is a spinoff in the works based on the Mayans, I hope that's true because now I LIKE shows about motorcycle gangs .



I should have done the same! I finished it too quickly. It amazes me how they're all still acting, and very good at it, at their ages.

I'm on episode three of SOA and I like it! It's a bit gritty at times but I'm pushing through.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The OA


----------



## kemilia

ClassicFab said:


> I should have done the same! I finished it too quickly. It amazes me how they're all still acting, and very good at it, at their ages.
> 
> I'm on episode three of SOA and I like it! It's a bit gritty at times but I'm pushing through.


SOA was great. One thing I enjoyed was that I could fast forward through the fight scenes (of which there are many). I liked how this small, dusty town of Charming is just trying to go about it's biz and there are these gangs having shootouts and roaring their bikes all over the place. Yet they have the only car repair place in town. Like ok, my Honda needs an oil change, guess I have to go the the biker gang repair shop.

It gets pretty dark and goes back and forth with loyalties throughout the series. Maggie Siff (Tara) was great, and she's on Billions now and plays a great character on that too, pretty much the most complex one. I do wish I had just found SOA and could start over brand new.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> The OA



Me too


----------



## poopsie

The Bible

Diogo Morgado.................can't get enough


----------



## reginaPhalange

Finished 13 Reasons Why, now I'm catching up on Riverdale.


----------



## frick&frack

Abstract: the art of design. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## meowmix318

Ultimate beastmasters


----------



## AmandaK

Me and the DH just started watching the new MST3K stuff and that's been so funny!


----------



## Dominiquenicole

schitt's creek & just finished hell on wheels.


----------



## jklover

Grey's anatomy


----------



## meowmix318

Marcella


----------



## Dawn

Sense8 - I really like it!


----------



## SWlife

Has anyone watched Life in Pieces?


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> Has anyone watched Life in Pieces?



I finished watching it maybe 2 weeks ago and thought it was really funny


----------



## Setherwood

kemilia said:


> Grace and Frankie, so glad this is back!



Got to binge on this at a friend's yesterday .... love this show.  Can anyone ID the shirts that Grace/Jane wears?


----------



## coconutsboston

Hello, My Name is Doris


----------



## DiorT

Binged on season 1 of LOVE.  Now starting season 2.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just started Ingobernable


----------



## j_87

Just finished season 1 of Grace and Frankie. Didn't expect to enjoy it so much!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

j_87 said:


> Just finished season 1 of Grace and Frankie. Didn't expect to enjoy it so much!



I need to revisit this. I tried to watch the first few episodes and kept falling asleep.


----------



## meowmix318

Girl boss


----------



## meowmix318

Watched one episode of Bill Nye Saves the World and was immediately bored


----------



## SWlife

I tried an episode of Girlboss yesterday. Not sure I'll follow this one.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Deadwood


----------



## Jazz47

Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## frick&frack

Portlandia...really trying to like it. It has funny moments, but not enough.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Portlandia...really trying to like it. It has funny moments, but not enough.


I agree, I couldn't get pass the 1st episode


----------



## ClassicFab

Travelers


----------



## SWlife

frick&frack said:


> Portlandia...really trying to like it. It has funny moments, but not enough.



Yeah, I threw in the towel on it, too.


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> I agree, I couldn't get pass the 1st episode





gacats said:


> Yeah, I threw in the towel on it, too.



Yeah, I can't do it either. Watched 4 episodes. Sorry to my close friend who loves it & recommended it, but that show doesn't work for me. 

Thanks for your feedback, ladies.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bridget Jones's Baby


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Yeah, I can't do it either. Watched 4 episodes. Sorry to my close friend who loves it & recommended it, but that show doesn't work for me.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, ladies.


You are dedicated for even watching 3 additional shows


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Bridget Jones's Baby



Me too...so funny


----------



## MamaSleepy

Setherwood said:


> Got to binge on this at a friend's yesterday .... love this show.  Can anyone ID the shirts that Grace/Jane wears?


Quite sure I read Jane's shirts were custom made from archival fabric. You could check with the show's wardrobe person @AllysonFanger


----------



## egak

Girlboss - It wasn't as bad as what I had imagined.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jazz47 said:


> Santa Clarita Diet



I had to stop watching. It wasn't funny to me and it was gross with all the blood and vomit. (and I'm a Walking Dead fan)


----------



## frick&frack

maya angelou: I will rise...it's excellent


----------



## BklynG

frick&frack said:


> Me too...so funny



Me 3 was surprisingly not bad[emoji16]


----------



## melissatrv

I will be watching Season 2 of The Last Kingdom which starts this weekend


----------



## frick&frack

melissatrv said:


> I will be watching Season 2 of The Last Kingdom which starts this weekend



Yay! Thanks for the heads up. I'll be watching too.


----------



## skyqueen

gacats said:


> Has anyone watched Life in Pieces?





meowmix318 said:


> I finished watching it maybe 2 weeks ago and thought it was really funny


I liked it, too...talk about quirky!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> maya angelou: I will rise...it's excellent


Must watch...I love her voice, so calming considering her life!


----------



## coconutsboston

13 Reasons Why


----------



## Sarni

Wentworth....It is way better than OITNB imho!


----------



## fashionista1984

Father Brown


----------



## meowmix318

Girlboss


----------



## Pinkalicious

13 reasons why
Anthony Bourdain parts unknown

Just finished Parenthood and miss it [emoji24]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The last Kingdom


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars Season 7


----------



## j_87

Medici: Masters of Florence


----------



## SWlife

The Keepers.


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## sarasmom

Finished last kingdom season 2 and now watching  Riverdale. It's pretty good.


----------



## TraGiv

Boy Bye


----------



## chowlover2

beachgirlIB said:


> Looking for a new series.....tried Girl Boss, couldn't get past the 2nd episode (maybe I'm just too old for it or something )
> Series watched:
> Breaking Bad
> Orange is the new Black
> Bates Motel
> Shameless
> 
> Suggestions?


Better Call Saul if you liked Breaking Bad. It stands on it's own, but is great. Grace & Frankie and Bloodline, and don't forget House of Cards. It is fabulous!


----------



## SWlife

Watch the first episode of "The Path" today.


----------



## Sarni

beachgirlIB said:


> Looking for a new series.....tried Girl Boss, couldn't get past the 2nd episode (maybe I'm just too old for it or something )
> Series watched:
> Breaking Bad
> Orange is the new Black
> Bates Motel
> Shameless
> 
> Suggestions?



Wentworth- Australian women's prison drama. So good.


----------



## sorsara

the keepers


----------



## terebina786

Girlboss - meh.
13 Reasons Why - I binged through this and it was nothing short of amazing the way it was written and acted.  I'm far beyond high school but it still made me cry.
Riverdale - One ep left.  Not sure how I feel about this. It's kind of a Gossip Girl meets Gilmore Girls type show.


----------



## meowmix318

beachgirlIB said:


> Looking for a new series.....tried Girl Boss, couldn't get past the 2nd episode (maybe I'm just too old for it or something )
> Series watched:
> Breaking Bad
> Orange is the new Black
> Bates Motel
> Shameless
> 
> Suggestions?


If you are looking for something funny, consider Life in Pieces. For mystery, consider the Sherlock Holmes series (staring Benedict Cumberbatch & Martin Freeman)


----------



## zinacef

Penny dreadful--- love it!


----------



## meowmix318

Unbreakable Kimmey Schmidt


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> Unbreakable Kimmey Schmidt



I love that show!


----------



## bakeacookie

Sherlock season 4


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> I love that show!


For the longest time I never watched it because I didn't think I would like it. But I have run out of things to watch and watched a trailer of the show and thought it was funny. I wished I had started earlier but then again I would have most likely run of things to watch


----------



## SouthTampa

meowmix318 said:


> If you are looking for something funny, consider Life in Pieces. For mystery, consider the Sherlock Holmes series (staring Benedict Cumberbatch & Martin Freeman)


The Crown.   It is awesome.


----------



## meowmix318

SouthTampa said:


> The Crown.   It is awesome.


I agree, I finished watching that show when it first came out


----------



## sarasmom

Started last season of bloodline. Need to watch house of cards next! 

I agree girlboss was just meh, I finished it but I kept hoping it would get better.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Helix


----------



## sgj99

the Americans (FX)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

House of Cards


----------



## kemilia

Sophie-Rose said:


> House of Cards


Me too, only 1 episode in so far, I still love it. 

Once again, as with all the Netflix binge-worthy shows, I'm gonna try to limit myself to make it last, though pretty soon OITNB will be released and sheesh, how much restraint do I really have in me?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

meowmix318 said:


> Unbreakable Kimmey Schmidt



So stupid but I can't stop watching


----------



## meowmix318

HandbagDiva354 said:


> So stupid but I can't stop watching



Such a funny show


----------



## susieserb

DAH HOC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

kemilia said:


> Me too, only 1 episode in so far, I still love it.
> 
> Once again, as with all the Netflix binge-worthy shows, I'm gonna try to limit myself to make it last, though pretty soon OITNB will be released and sheesh, how much restraint do I really have in me?





kemilia said:


> Me too, only 1 episode in so far, I still love it.
> 
> Once again, as with all the Netflix binge-worthy shows, I'm gonna try to limit myself to make it last, though pretty soon OITNB will be released and sheesh, how much restraint do I really have in me?


All THAT and then Bloodlines...


----------



## Grace123

Finished HOC last night..Feeling sad and abandoned now that it's over for another year.


----------



## chowlover2

The Keepers, I can't stop watching!


----------



## SWlife

Breaking Bad. Don't know why I've never seen this!


----------



## chowlover2

gacats said:


> Breaking Bad. Don't know why I've never seen this!


When you finish you have to watch Better Call Saul, it's fab too!


----------



## Rouge H

House of Cards, just finished Bloodline.


----------



## coniglietta

chowlover2 said:


> The Keepers, I can't stop watching!


YES. I binge watched this a few weeks ago, I just had to know what happened at the end.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The Same Sky - a six episode Anglo/German series that Lorenzo (from TLo) recommended. Really good!


----------



## Cindi

Just finished House Of Cards. I loved the finale!


----------



## chowlover2

House of Cards!


----------



## skyqueen

Bloodline...loved this show, disappointed with the ending.


----------



## lulilu

House of Cards for me as well.  I am trying to restrain my binge watching -- two episodes a day.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> House of Cards for me as well.  I am trying to restrain my binge watching -- two episodes a day.


Especially House of Cards, I like to slowly savor each episode, the acting is incredible!


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Dear White People and Flaked. About to start the new season of HOC...Frank is back!!


----------



## msdiene

Just finished The Keepers; watching HOC an episode at a time.  Going to start Bloodline after HOC.  So much to watch on Netflix this summer!


----------



## imgg

Queen of the South Season 1


----------



## Sassys

Sandy Wexler. Dam, EVERYBODY in Hollywood has a cameo in this movie.


----------



## Vlad

HoC, Chef's Table, Bloodlines and countless Family Guy reruns.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Bloodline...loved this show, disappointed with the ending.



I watched because I'm familiar with the area. Seeing that it was truly filmed in the Keys was interesting. The boating brother looks just like a hundred guys I know...lol. But the show is too dark for me. I ended up disliking all of the characters. I don't know if I'll watch season 3.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I watched because I'm familiar with the area. Seeing that it was truly filmed in the Keys was interesting. The boating brother looks just like a hundred guys I know...lol. But the show is too dark for me. I ended up disliking all of the characters. I don't know if I'll watch season 3.


Season 1 was the best, IMHO. Ben Mendelsohn was mesmerizing! Of course...you know I love dark sh!t!


----------



## berrydiva

Finally started Dear White People.


----------



## sthrncin

Sherlock


----------



## HandbagDiva354

skyqueen said:


> Season 1 was the best, IMHO. Ben Mendelsohn was mesmerizing! Of course...you know I love dark sh!t!



Season 1 was great! After Danny died I lost interest. None of the other characters were compelling enough to care what happened to them.  I'm finishing Season 3 now.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lulilu said:


> House of Cards for me as well.  I am trying to restrain my binge watching -- two episodes a day.



I'll have to start this next!


----------



## Sassys

Guess I need to get on the House of Cards wagon. I've never seen it.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Guess I need to get on the House of Cards wagon. I've never seen it.


It is fab!


----------



## cafecreme15

Grace and Frankie!


----------



## poiuytrewq

*Medici and tudors  *


----------



## meowmix318

Jo Koy: live from Seattle


----------



## chowlover2

The Crown


----------



## meowmix318

Just started watching Grace & Frankie.


----------



## LauraLatte

Hasan Minaj's new special is part standup, then part heart-wrenching (but still very humorous) story.


----------



## mcqueenlife

I've been re watching The unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt
I'm waiting for the new season of Reign to arrive tomorrow
Recently I watched a movie called The Imitation Game


----------



## coconutsboston

Dynasty


----------



## Myluvmaya

gacats said:


> Watch the first episode of "The Path" today.



I watched the first 3 episodes. Is it worth continuing? Right now I'm on the fence about this show.


----------



## j_87

Watching the third season of Grace and Frankie. 

Also currently on season 4 of The Office. Can't believe I waited this long to watch it!


----------



## randr21

Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## anitalilac

We just finished binge watching Better Call Saul last night... hubby was obsessed with Breaking Bad so naturally he wanted to watch this too. 
what a great show!


----------



## Grace123

American Crime


----------



## cilantro

dynasty


----------



## cilantro

queen of the south


----------



## meowmix318

Taking a pause from Grace & Frankie. Just started the new season of Orange is the new Black. Not sure if I like this season or not.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

GLOW


----------



## meowmix318

Sophie-Rose said:


> GLOW


The preview of that new show looks very interesting. I added it to my watch list and hope it doesn't disappoint


----------



## katran26

GLOW as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

What the Health


----------



## Sassys

Glow - not really liking it and I watched 4 episodes


----------



## imgg

Shooter the TV series


----------



## floodette

I thank NetFlix to introduce me to RuPaul Drag Race!!!

Alaska is my girl crush.....


----------



## Cams

lulilu said:


> House of Cards for me as well.  I am trying to restrain my binge watching -- two episodes a day.


I love it too and just finished it.


----------



## JLJRN

Wentworth!  I'm enjoying it so much more than OITNB- I just can't get into this current season.


----------



## meowmix318

Just curious but wondering how many of you watch more than 1 show at one time and how many complete one season before watching another different show.

I usually watch just one season of the same show at a time but sometimes I will watch 2 different shows at the same time (on separate days/ weeks)


----------



## j_87

meowmix318 said:


> Just curious but wondering how many of you watch more than 1 show at one time and how many complete one season before watching another different show.
> 
> I usually watch just one season of the same show at a time but sometimes I will watch 2 different shows at the same time (on separate days/ weeks)



I usually watch multiple (around 4) shows at a time.


----------



## Love4MK

Riverdale
I'm such a sucker for those CW teeny bopper shows, lol!


----------



## sthrncin

Omg I'm hooked on Sherlock!! It is awesome!


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Omg I'm hooked on Sherlock!! It is awesome!


It is!


----------



## coniglietta

Top of the lake


----------



## skyqueen

Gypsy
Dexter...season 1 and 2


----------



## anitalilac

GLOW


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just finished Bloodline.


----------



## TimothyMaxy

Voltron: the legendary defenders..
The season 2 left so many questions ...where is Shiro, what' power the Voltron owns that five paladins doesn't find..
And I just wish this cartoon be more stirring since its a super robot show.


----------



## sthrncin

Dr. Strange[emoji4]


----------



## zinacef

OA


----------



## meowmix318

Glow and liking it so far


----------



## cafecreme15

I started watching the movie Annie the other day and Netflix removed the title while I was in the middle of it!


----------



## Love4MK

Just finished the first season of Riverdale and I have to say, I LOVED IT!

I think I may start The Flash.


----------



## luvprada

Shetland


----------



## Cogmarks

House of Cards!


----------



## coconutsboston

Girl Boss


----------



## sarasmom

On the 4th episode of new season of House of Cards, it's dragging. Hope it picks up.


----------



## meowmix318

Decided to take a break from my other show and now watching Anne With An E


----------



## ClassicFab

24---omg I never watched this show when it originally ran. I got disc 1 of season 1 this past weekend and am hooked!


----------



## chowlover2

Gypsy!


----------



## Mimi_09

The Office


----------



## Mimi_09

Friends


----------



## imgg

Glitch- didn't think I would like it, but its good!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Reign


----------



## meowmix318

Finally finishing the last episodes of Grace & Frankie


----------



## coconutsboston

Friends From College


----------



## meowmix318

The Fundamentals Of Caring


----------



## coconutsboston

Gypsy


----------



## Cindi

Finished the first season of Queen Of The South. Great show.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Just started Gypsy today!!


----------



## kemilia

Started on GLOW last night, so far, so good!


----------



## chowlover2

Spotlight


----------



## coniglietta

Okja


----------



## SWlife

Been watching GLOW.


----------



## coconutsboston

Girlfriends Guide to Divorce


----------



## Sassys

Friends From College - won't watch second season if it continues


----------



## coronita

Friday Night Lights


----------



## coronita

gacats said:


> Been watching GLOW.



Did you see the documentary? It's available on Netflix too. I vaguely remember GLOW growing up.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Friends From College - won't watch second season if it continues


I've sort of given up on this one, everyone is so unlikable. I had high hopes for it though.


----------



## kemilia

Started on Ozark. It's not your average drug laundering show, I'm not sold on it yet.


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> I've sort of given up on this one, everyone is so unlikable. I had high hopes for it though.



I am so glad its not just me. They are so damn annoying. The couple having the affair is so stupid (sorry his wife is so much prettier than the other chick. I know its not about looks, but that is all I keep thinking when they fool around). The girl Marianne is so annoying and Fred Savage's husband bothers me. They entire scene with the married couple doing the IVF shot and dropping the bottle had me yelling at the screen (they are so extra and not believable).

There is no chemistry between any of them, that would make me believe they would actually be friends.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> I am so glad its not just me. They are so damn annoying. The couple having the affair is so stupid (sorry his wife is so much prettier than the other chick. I know its not about looks, but that is all I keep thinking when they fool around). The girl Marianne is so annoying and Fred Savage's husband bothers me. They entire scene with the married couple doing the IVF shot and dropping the bottle had me yelling at the screen (they are so extra and not believable).
> 
> There is no chemistry between any of them, that would make me believe they would actually be friends.


The episode with the IVF shot was the last one i watched, so contrived. Maybe this show gets better, but I'll never know, I'm done.


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> The episode with the IVF shot was the last one i watched, so contrived. Maybe this show gets better, but I'll never know, I'm done.



That was the last one I watched as well. I'm with you; done.


----------



## SWlife

coronita said:


> Did you see the documentary? It's available on Netflix too. I vaguely remember GLOW growing up.



I'll check it out- thank you!


----------



## SWlife

I did watch the GLOW documentary. Fiji made me get teary.


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> I did watch the GLOW documentary. Fiji made me get teary.


Me too. But so happy that there was  documentary about the real women of GLOW


----------



## meowmix318

Black Mirror. But I accident watched the first 2 episodes of season 3 instead of starting with season 1, episode 1. For some reason season 3 was defaulted. I hope I didn't ruin anything by watching these episodes out of order


----------



## bisbee

The Keepers.  Very well done, very disturbing.  I live in Baltimore and those women were right around my age, so it was even more upsetting.  I probably know women who were in that school at that time.


----------



## ClassicFab

meowmix318 said:


> Black Mirror. But I accident watched the first 2 episodes of season 3 instead of starting with season 1, episode 1. For some reason season 3 was defaulted. *I hope I didn't ruin anything by watching these episodes out of order*



You didn't; each episode is a new, standalone story so you can just jump in wherever. Sorta like The Twilight Zone.


----------



## ClassicFab

I just finished Gypsy. I have mixed feelings about this one. Jean was awful and has no redeeming qualities to me. I wanted her to get caught after every episode lol so I don't know if I will continue to watch if they do a second season.

I really need to watch The Keepers and The Crown.


----------



## ManilaMama

Finished GLOW in two sittings. I was SHOCKED when the season ended. Primarily because I was left wanting more! It felt like not much happened yet, know what I mean? 

I really liked it and can't wait for season 2.


----------



## meowmix318

ClassicFab said:


> You didn't; each episode is a new, standalone story so you can just jump in wherever. Sorta like The Twilight Zone.


Thank you for letting me know


----------



## meowmix318

ManilaMama said:


> Finished GLOW in two sittings. I was SHOCKED when the season ended. Primarily because I was left wanting more! It felt like not much happened yet, know what I mean?
> 
> I really liked it and can't wait for season 2.


That what a good season does, leaving you wanting more. After the last episode I just think of what the next season will most likely cover


----------



## SWlife

bisbee said:


> The Keepers.  Very well done, very disturbing.  I live in Baltimore and those women were right around my age, so it was even more upsetting.  I probably know women who were in that school at that time.



The failure of the church & law enforcement boggles the mind.


----------



## chowlover2

bisbee said:


> The Keepers.  Very well done, very disturbing.  I live in Baltimore and those women were right around my age, so it was even more upsetting.  I probably know women who were in that school at that time.


Check the film Spotlight out, similar subject but in Boston. Mindblowing.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Check the film Spotlight out, similar subject but in Boston. Mindblowing.


Excellent movie...thought you'd be interested in this recent update. Ugh!
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...d-this-week/pyFwRtDom656Y5ELicdAuI/story.html


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Excellent movie...thought you'd be interested in this recent update. Ugh!
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...d-this-week/pyFwRtDom656Y5ELicdAuI/story.html


Thanks so much for posting. This is so horrible for the victims...


----------



## coronita

gacats said:


> I did watch the GLOW documentary. Fiji made me get teary.


Oh I know. I hope they do an update soon.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Limitless


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> Finished GLOW in two sittings. I was SHOCKED when the season ended. Primarily because I was left wanting more! It felt like not much happened yet, know what I mean?
> 
> I really liked it and can't wait for season 2.


GLOW is on my watchlist but I don't want to start anything new right now but I keep hearing so many good things about this show.


----------



## ManilaMama

berrydiva said:


> GLOW is on my watchlist but I don't want to start anything new right now but I keep hearing so many good things about this show.



I enjoyed it. It's light.. easy to watch. I started and just didn't stop and next thing I knew it was over. 

I just started Ozark today and I think I'm hooked. I hope episode 2 is just as riveting as the first. I'll continue after chores.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Incredible Jessica James


----------



## coconutsboston

Nurse Jackie // Season 3


----------



## MedicWifey

Grace and Frankie. It's hilarious!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Salvation


----------



## luvprada

Hinterland


----------



## anitalilac

Vikings Season 4


----------



## coniglietta

Fangbone


----------



## gelbergirl

Wet Hot American Summer Ten Years Later


----------



## Yoshi1296

13 Reasons Why


----------



## coronita

American Crime - on season 1.

Before that, Friday Night Lights.


----------



## SWlife

Cute movie "Coffee Shop"


----------



## meowmix318

Slowly finishing up season 3 of Black Mirror


----------



## sthrncin

Rewatching the original Twin Peaks.


----------



## ManilaMama

MedicWifey said:


> Grace and Frankie. It's hilarious!



I started this because of your comment! First two episodes (of season 1) made me feel sad and made me laugh at the same time. I shall continue.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Atypical


----------



## Luvbolide

skyqueen said:


> Excellent movie...thought you'd be interested in this recent update. Ugh!
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...d-this-week/pyFwRtDom656Y5ELicdAuI/story.html




I agree - Spotlight was excellent.  Heartbreaking, too.  Thank you for posting this article, I had no idea that he was about to be released.  His poor victims, it just never ends...


----------



## pukasonqo

hinterland season 2


----------



## ssocialitex

Just finished Ozark - was pleasantly surprised how much I enjoyed it


----------



## sarasmom

Only watched first episode of friends from college. Didn't interest me at all. Glad to hear I'm not the only one. Finished Ozark. Thought it was pretty good. Not sure how far they can go with it though.


----------



## Love4MK

Blue Bloods - Season 1


----------



## chowlover2

They cancelled Gypsy, really wanted to see where that was going.


----------



## meowmix318

Atypical


----------



## Fendilove

Mr. Selfridge - well acted - I feel motivated to visit the flagship store in London one day....


----------



## chaneljewel

Ozark.  Great!


----------



## ManilaMama

I finished Atypical and really enjoyed it. (I liked Ozark better overall but Atypical tugged at my heartstrings)

Now I'm going back to Grace and Frankie. I'm totally loving it even if I'm just in season 1 episode 5


----------



## kemilia

ManilaMama said:


> I finished Atypical and really enjoyed it. (I liked Ozark better overall but Atypical tugged at my heartstrings)
> 
> Now I'm going back to Grace and Frankie. I'm totally loving it even if I'm just in season 1 episode 5


I really enjoyed Atypical too, learned a LOT from it. And I just love Grace and Frankie, can't wait for the next season.


----------



## j_87

Wasn't planning on watching Atypical but may just have to, given the good stuff that's been said about it on here!

Just finished Master of None which I really enjoyed. Also about to be done with Riverdale. 

Also looking forward to the next season of Grace and Frankie!


----------



## meowmix318

Catching up on The Wonder Years in between Atypical


----------



## meowmix318

j_87 said:


> Wasn't planning on watching Atypical but may just have to, given the good stuff that's been said about it on here!
> 
> Just finished Master of None which I really enjoyed. Also about to be done with Riverdale.
> 
> Also looking forward to the next season of Grace and Frankie!


I am halfway through Atypical  (with only 8 episodes I like to stretch out the season a little bit) MD really like it. Really liked it after the trailer and after the 1st episode


----------



## anitalilac

Versailles.


----------



## cafecreme15

Friends from College - not good


----------



## thatsme123

Shetland


----------



## kemilia

cafecreme15 said:


> Friends from College - not good


I agree, gave up after a couple of episodes. It could have been really good too.


----------



## cafecreme15

kemilia said:


> I agree, gave up after a couple of episodes. It could have been really good too.



Yup! Watched 2.5 episodes and decided it was enough.


----------



## sthrncin

The Defenders!![emoji4]


----------



## Gg1909

The Office! Just started White Gold, it can be rather crude at times but an interesting outlook into old Essex. Also Chuck Bass (Ed Westwick) from Gossip Girl is in it so that's always a plus


----------



## meowmix318

sthrncin said:


> The Defenders!![emoji4]


That's on my list and excited to watch it


----------



## anitalilac

me and hubby are about to start watching the Last Kingdom while waiting for the newer Vikings to be on Netflix.
And I am watching Versailles too.


----------



## thatsme123

Barbecue


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Defenders


----------



## Cindi

The Defenders. It starts a little slow but really gets going in episode 4. I wish there were more episodes. I will have watched them by Sunday night. lol


----------



## SWlife

What Happened to Monday.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Iron Fist


----------



## j_87

meowmix318 said:


> I am halfway through Atypical  (with only 8 episodes I like to stretch out the season a little bit) MD really like it. Really liked it after the trailer and after the 1st episode



Watched the first 3 episodes so far - I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## meowmix318

I how not watched Friends From College and have no plans to but am surprised to find out that Netflix has renewed it for  2nd season. It surprises me since I heard nothing but bad comments about the show and honesty the show does not look appealing


----------



## frick&frack

Just started The Defenders. I hope it's good. The only individual show from this group that I liked was Luke Cage. I hope he & his storyline gets a lot of air time.


----------



## frick&frack

anitalilac said:


> Versailles.



I really liked it.


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Just curious but wondering how many of you watch more than 1 show at one time and how many complete one season before watching another different show.
> 
> I usually watch just one season of the same show at a time but sometimes I will watch 2 different shows at the same time (on separate days/ weeks)



I watch all episodes & seasons of one show, then I move to another show. The reason why I like binge watching (& therefore, Netflix) is that you get the whole story in one unbroken stream. This doesn't mean that I watch 24 hours a day though which is what I consider true binge watching.


----------



## luvprada

Dark Water


----------



## Fendilove

Just started The Defenders!


----------



## chowlover2

White Gold


----------



## Baglover600

ClassicFab said:


> I just finished Gypsy. I have mixed feelings about this one. Jean was awful and has no redeeming qualities to me. I wanted her to get caught after every episode lol so I don't know if I will continue to watch if they do a second season.
> 
> I really need to watch The Keepers and The Crown.



Her redeeming quality is her awesome sense of style! Lol those brown boots! I think they're See by Chloe 

The crown was great.


----------



## ManilaMama

I was ABOUT to start on Defenders because of how it was mentioned here frequently these past few days.. UNTIL I just saw that it was about super heroes?!?! [emoji23]

I thought it was a show about lawyer stuff! Haha. 

Call me square but I refuse to watch any super hero type of show. Just not my cup of tea. I always laugh when I see grown men in morph suits. Haha. If it were a movie, then maybe I'll indulge and watch with my daughter and husband.. but to watch a show about this? Haha. I'll pass for now. Let me know if it's truly worth going out of my comfort zone. 

So anyway, yeah, I'm still watching Grace and Frankie and enjoying casually going through it.


----------



## frick&frack

ManilaMama said:


> I was ABOUT to start on Defenders because of how it was mentioned here frequently these past few days.. UNTIL I just saw that it was about super heroes?!?! [emoji23]
> 
> I thought it was a show about lawyer stuff! Haha.
> 
> Call me square but I refuse to watch any super hero type of show. Just not my cup of tea. I always laugh when I see grown men in morph suits. Haha. If it were a movie, then maybe I'll indulge and watch with my daughter and husband.. but to watch a show about this? Haha. I'll pass for now. Let me know if it's truly worth going out of my comfort zone.
> 
> So anyway, yeah, I'm still watching Grace and Frankie and enjoying casually going through it.



They're not wearing costumes except for Daredevil sometimes. His is an armored suit like something Batman wears in the modern movies minus the cape. 

I'm liking the show so far, but I'm a big fan of superhero movies. If you're not a fan of the genre in general, you probably wouldn't like it costumes or not.


----------



## coconutsboston

White Gold


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bnged all 5 seasons of Arrow, now 'm watching the Flash.


----------



## wantitneedit

The Incredible Jessica James.  Lovely and charming.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Master of None season 2...wonderfully done!


----------



## wantitneedit

^agree. Really loved it.


----------



## j_87

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished Master of None season 2...wonderfully done!



So wishing they would announce season 3!


----------



## luvprada

Hinterland


----------



## Pinkalicious

Riverdale. It's so good and I'm not usually into this teen stuff!


----------



## pukasonqo

marcella


----------



## luvprada

Winter sun


----------



## sarasmom

The new season of Narcos! So good!!


----------



## floatinglili

^^ binge watched the entire series 3. Unbelievably good although I did have a deeply troubling dream last night - a shadowy dream version of having to dig my own grave in the dark in an empty farmers field.... already hanging out for series 4!! Mexico?


----------



## floatinglili

Haters back off - once I got the unique perspective of this show i really, really enjoyed it.  Awesome talent on display in this weird and crazy show!


----------



## SWlife

floatinglili said:


> Haters back off - once I got the unique perspective of this show i really, really enjoyed it.  Awesome talent on display in this weird and crazy show!



I got a big kick out of that show, too.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Little Evil...pretty funny...spoof of all the Omen and devil child films from the 70s & 80s.


----------



## frick&frack

Salem. We'll see how it goes...on S1E4.


----------



## Dawn

I'm on episode 4 of Ozarks. It hasn't totally grabbed me like "OMG cannot wait to watch the next one!" but it's interesting and I love Jason Bateman!


----------



## finer_woman

Finished the latest season of Dragons: Race to the edge (don't judge me)

Started Celia


----------



## Love4MK

Blue Bloods (Season 2)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Fall


----------



## coconutsboston

Dynasty season 3


----------



## tweegy

Anyone seen Confession tapes?? I watched 'True East' and ....I'm speechless.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Anyone seen Confession tapes?? I watched 'True East' and ....I'm speechless.


No but I just watched a preview. I will watch tonight!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tweegy said:


> Anyone seen Confession tapes?? I watched 'True East' and ....I'm speechless.



Ooooh going to watch now! I came here searching for something interesting to watch!


----------



## JNH14

Peaky Blinders and Bloodline-love both of them!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jem & the Holograms .. it's truly outrageous!


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Jem & the Holograms .. it's truly outrageous!



LOVE this! It’s showtime, Cynergy!


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> Anyone seen Confession tapes?? I watched 'True East' and ....I'm speechless.



Watching now. I don’t know what to to think on...well, most of them.


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> Watching now. I don’t know what to to think on...well, most of them.


Yeh, I would say most. The guy who drove his car in the water, the mother and the fire I'm scratching my head on those.. But the first one I don't believe they did that.


----------



## kemilia

Dawn said:


> I'm on episode 4 of Ozarks. It hasn't totally grabbed me like "OMG cannot wait to watch the next one!" but it's interesting and I love Jason Bateman!


It slowly gets better. I stuck with it and glad that I did. It's kind of a "thinker".


----------



## kemilia

Just finished up Narcos Season 3. Pretty good--and I love Agent Pena! Now I'm looking for another binge.


----------



## tweegy

kemilia said:


> It slowly gets better. I stuck with it and glad that I did. It's kind of a "thinker".


I didnt make it thru Ozarks, I like Jason Bateman and I tried....I rilly did...but couldnt do it..


----------



## coniglietta

Bojack Horseman season 4!


----------



## meowmix318

Wonder years still. Surprised to see a message from Netflix that they will remove the show on Oct 1  does anyone know if you download shows To your mobile device, can Netflix still remove them once they remove the show from their database ?


----------



## frick&frack

Watched a great 3 part BBC series on the Romanov family


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Watched a great 3 part BBC series on the Romanov family


What's the name? Obsessed with all things Romanov!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> What's the name? Obsessed with all things Romanov!



I'll have to google. My cable went out (still repairing after Irma).


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> What's the name? Obsessed with all things Romanov!





frick&frack said:


> I'll have to google. My cable went out (still repairing after Irma).



Empire of the Tsars
https://www.netflix.com/title/80145290

I've watched several different historical series with this presenter. I like her. Turns out she's the historian for the castles of Queen Elizabeth or something like that.

Cable just came back after 4 hours. Let's see how long it holds this time. Very grateful to have electricity or anything.

ETA: aaaaand it's out again


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Empire of the Tsars
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80145290
> 
> I've watched several different historical series with this presenter. I like her. Turns out she's the historian for the castles of Queen Elizabeth or something like that.
> 
> Cable just came back after 4 hours. Let's see how long it holds this time. Very grateful to have electricity or anything.
> 
> ETA: aaaaand it's out again


Thanks so much! Here's to hoping the power goes on and stays on!


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> Wonder years still. Surprised to see a message from Netflix that they will remove the show on Oct 1  does anyone know if you download shows To your mobile device, can Netflix still remove them once they remove the show from their database ?


I just loved The Wonder Years and could watch it again. I guess I'll have to be quick!
Took me 2 weeks to rewatch 15 seasons of CSI!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> I just loved The Wonder Years and could watch it again. I guess I'll have to be quick!
> Took me 2 weeks to rewatch 15 seasons of CSI!


I have been watching so many episodes and am happy that I only have 11 or 10 episodes left of the last season. Although I enjoy Netflix I don't use it to binge watch often


----------



## KCeboKing

Orange is the new black! Finally!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Roman Empire: reign of blood


----------



## Sophie-Rose

TIME The Kalief Browder story.... absolutely shocking and heartbreaking! 

Kalief is an absolute hero!!! 
I'm speechless...


----------



## sthrncin

Ripper Street


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just finished Lady Gaga doc. Going to watch Crown.


----------



## BalLVLover

The Five


----------



## kemilia

Jerry Before Seinfeld


----------



## kemilia

frick&frack said:


> Empire of the Tsars
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80145290
> 
> I've watched several different historical series with this presenter. I like her. Turns out she's the historian for the castles of Queen Elizabeth or something like that.
> 
> Cable just came back after 4 hours. Let's see how long it holds this time. Very grateful to have electricity or anything.
> 
> ETA: aaaaand it's out again



I'll try this one, I do like that British woman, she's quirky and her shows are pretty good. 

Sorry about your elec/cable, our entire town was once without elec for a week and it was awful. I went to McD's each day to get lunch and a huge soda with mostly ice so I could have a few extra cold drinks during the day; I perfected reading with a flashlight balanced on my shoulder. I hope your utilities get back online soon and STAY that way.


----------



## ManilaMama

Just watched "Five Foot Two" the Lady Gaga documentary thingy...

Does anyone have the link to the Lady Gaga thread on here? Where did it go? Was it deleted?

EDIT: doh I found it. I'm shocked nobody posted there since May. Hmmm. Anyway, carry on the Netflix talk! I'll read back for suggestions on what to see next


----------



## kemilia

ManilaMama said:


> Just watched "Five Foot Two" the Lady Gaga documentary thingy...
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the Lady Gaga thread on here? Where did it go? Was it deleted?
> 
> EDIT: doh I found it. I'm shocked nobody posted there since May. Hmmm. Anyway, carry on the Netflix talk! I'll read back for suggestions on what to see next


Didn't know about this one, it is now on my list.


----------



## Love4MK

Blue Bloods (Season 3)


----------



## coconutsboston

Ice Pilots


----------



## Grace123

Embarrassing Bodies.


----------



## Sassys

"Five Foot Two" the Lady Gaga documentary. Really good.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Fuller House (lol)


----------



## poopsie

George Harrison Living in the Material world


----------



## luvprada

Manhunt Unabomber


----------



## coconutsboston

Mulholland Drive


----------



## chowlover2

The Five.


----------



## meowmix318

schitt's creek


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> schitt's creek



Love that show! Catherine O’Hara is hilarious.


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> Love that show! Catherine O’Hara is hilarious.


This show is great and looking forward to the 3rd season added to Netflix this month


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> This show is great and looking forward to the 3rd season added to Netflix this month



I’m so glad to know this! Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> schitt's creek





meowmix318 said:


> This show is great and looking forward to the 3rd season added to Netflix this month





gacats said:


> Love that show! Catherine O’Hara is hilarious.





gacats said:


> I’m so glad to know this! Thank you!



Thanks for the recommendation, ladies. I’ll be starting to watch this week because of you.


----------



## DD101

Just watched Our Souls at Night (Robert Redford and Jane Fonda), and Lion (Dev Patel, Nicole Kidman). Both very different movies, but both very good, very engrossing.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, ladies. I’ll be starting to watch this week because of you.


You won't be disappointed


----------



## DC-Cutie

Def Comedy Jam 25th Anniversary


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, ladies. I’ll be starting to watch this week because of you.


You'll love it...all the characters are irritatingly hilarious in their own special way


----------



## frick&frack

gacats said:


> Love that show! Catherine O’Hara is hilarious.





meowmix318 said:


> This show is great and looking forward to the 3rd season added to Netflix this month





skyqueen said:


> You'll love it...all the characters are irritatingly hilarious in their own special way



Words cannot express how much I love this show. I die laughing at every episode. THANK YOU SO MUCH for the recommendation!

I need to recommend Schitt’s Creek to my friend who thinks that Portlandia is great. SC is hilarious. Portlandia isn’t.

Did you know that the son on the show (Dan Levy/David Rose) is Eugene Levy/Jonny Rose’s son in real life? David is my favorite character on the show.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Words cannot express how much I love this show. I die laughing at every episode. THANK YOU SO MUCH for the recommendation!
> 
> I need to recommend Schitt’s Creek to my friend who thinks that Portlandia is great. SC is hilarious. Portlandia isn’t.
> 
> Did you know that the son on the show (Dan Levy/David Rose) is Eugene Levy/Jonny Rose’s son in real life? David is my favorite character on the show.


I knew you'd love it! Yup...Schitt's Creek is a family affair. I loved Eugene Levy in Best in Show!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I knew you'd love it! Yup...Schitt's Creek is a family affair. I loved Eugene Levy in Best in Show!



Love him! That’s my favorite Eugene Levy/Christopher Guest movie. Of course I bought the DVD when it came out.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Words cannot express how much I love this show. I die laughing at every episode. THANK YOU SO MUCH for the recommendation!
> 
> I need to recommend Schitt’s Creek to my friend who thinks that Portlandia is great. SC is hilarious. Portlandia isn’t.
> 
> Did you know that the son on the show (Dan Levy/David Rose) is Eugene Levy/Jonny Rose’s son in real life? David is my favorite character on the show.


Oh didn't bother to look that up about Eugene Levy' s son. He is such a funny character. 

I do not like Portlandia at all. I barely got through 1 episode and couldn't do anymore


----------



## chowlover2

I highly recommend " The Five " to anyone who likes murder mysteries. First episode a little slow but once it gets going it's fantastic. Unlike anything else I've seen before.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Grey's Anatomy. 

I'm super late to this show I know. I'm on season 2.. might take me a few months!


----------



## kemilia

Jack Whitehall--Travels With My Father. Only 5 episodes but super entertaining, I learned a lot about SE Asia and the father is a gem. Totally recommend this short series.


----------



## meowmix318

kemilia said:


> Jack Whitehall--Travels With My Father. Only 5 episodes but super entertaining, I learned a lot about SE Asia and the father is a gem. Totally recommend this short series.


Just added it to my list


----------



## meowmix318

Schitt's Creek season 3 is now on Netflix, as of today


----------



## coconutsboston

Ice Pilots - Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Schitt's Creek season 3 is now on Netflix, as of today



Yay! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## j_87

Just started watching Schitt's Creek due to all the recent comments on here about it - really enjoying it so far! And wow didn't realize that David was Eugene Levy's son!


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> Schitt's Creek season 3 is now on Netflix, as of today



Yay!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

j_87 said:


> Just started watching Schitt's Creek due to all the recent comments on here about it - really enjoying it so far! And wow didn't realize that David was Eugene Levy's son!



Guess what? I saw the name Sarah Levy in the credits, so I googled. She’s Eugene Levy’s daughter & Daniel Levy’s sister, & she plays the waitress Twila on the show. Now I keep looking to see if they all look related. [emoji23]

I laughed so hard watching episodes last night that I started coughing (pesky chest congestion since the hurricane that I can’t shake).


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Guess what? I saw the name Sarah Levy in the credits, so I googled. She’s Eugene Levy’s daughter & Daniel Levy’s sister, & she plays the waitress Twila on the show. Now I keep looking to see if they all look related. [emoji23]
> 
> I laughed so hard watching episodes last night that I started coughing (pesky chest congestion since the hurricane that I can’t shake).


Always cool to learn more about this show


----------



## cloverleigh

Just finished American Vandal and Five Foot Two (Lady Gaga Docu film)

Looking to start something different this weekend, Netflix is cranking out tons of new content with rapid speed...  
I've heard good things about "The Night Of" on HBO may check that out


----------



## chowlover2

cloverleigh said:


> Just finished American Vandal and Five Foot Two (Lady Gaga Docu film)
> 
> Looking to start something different this weekend, Netflix is cranking out tons of new content with rapid speed...
> I've heard good things about "The Night Of" on HBO may check that out


The Night Of is good!


----------



## cloverleigh

Oh great!  I look forward to kicking off my "The Night Of" then [emoji16]


----------



## j_87

frick&frack said:


> Guess what? I saw the name Sarah Levy in the credits, so I googled. She’s Eugene Levy’s daughter & Daniel Levy’s sister, & she plays the waitress Twila on the show. Now I keep looking to see if they all look related. [emoji23]
> 
> I laughed so hard watching episodes last night that I started coughing (pesky chest congestion since the hurricane that I can’t shake).



That's so cool! I love finding these things out (who's related etc)!


----------



## j_87

cloverleigh said:


> Oh great!  I look forward to kicking off my "The Night Of" then [emoji16]



Yes, The Night Of is great! Pretty intense. Since we're talking non-Netflix shows here for a second, I just started watching The Handmaid's Tale last night and really enjoyed it!


----------



## sarasmom

Just finished season 3 of schitts creek. Love that show! We starting watching it just out of the blue one day, had never heard anything about it. Glad that so many of you watch it also! It's hilarious!


----------



## meowmix318

sarasmom said:


> Just finished season 3 of schitts creek. Love that show! We starting watching it just out of the blue one day, had never heard anything about it. Glad that so many of you watch it also! It's hilarious!


I'm trying to stretch out season 3 because I will be sad when there isn't another season to watch


----------



## luvprada

Black Mirror


----------



## MarvelGirl

Gerald's Game


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> I'm trying to stretch out season 3 because I will be sad when there isn't another season to watch



I’m finished. I’m so sad. BUT I figure I can watch them all again in a month or so. Might be the best sitcom I’ve ever seen.


----------



## SWlife

frick&frack said:


> Guess what? I saw the name Sarah Levy in the credits, so I googled. She’s Eugene Levy’s daughter & Daniel Levy’s sister, & she plays the waitress Twila on the show. Now I keep looking to see if they all look related. [emoji23]
> 
> I laughed so hard watching episodes last night that I started coughing (pesky chest congestion since the hurricane that I can’t shake).



That’s a talented family!
I so love Catherine O’Hara as Moira.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> I’m finished. I’m so sad. BUT I figure I can watch them all again in a month or so. Might be the best sitcom I’ve ever seen.


Have you seen Life In Pieces? I think that is a funny show


----------



## Baileylouise

BoJack Horseman and then rewatching Orphan Black


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> I highly recommend " The Five " to anyone who likes murder mysteries. First episode a little slow but once it gets going it's fantastic. Unlike anything else I've seen before.


You and I have similar tastes...thanks for the tip!


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> Have you seen Life In Pieces? I think that is a funny show



Looking forward to the 2nd season of Life in Pieces.


----------



## frick&frack

gacats said:


> That’s a talented family!
> I so love Catherine O’Hara as Moira.


^I LOVE her weird accent as Moira. I super loved it when the motel guest in Season 3 wrote about her accent in his review. [emoji23]




meowmix318 said:


> Have you seen Life In Pieces? I think that is a funny show


^haven’t heard of it, but I’m definitely going to watch it if you recommend it. [emoji106]


----------



## chowlover2

The Investigator.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Keep an eye out for Alias Grace it supposed to be on NetFlix in November. 

Its another adaptation of a Margaret Atwood book by the same name based on true life story of a young Canadian maid in the 19th century who was found guilty (along with a stable hand) of the savage murder of her employers.

After 15 years in jail, she is being considered for a pardon because of her youth at the time of the murders and doubts as to whether she was an active participant or an unwitting accessory. An American psychiatrist is hired to evaluate Grace and he interviews her in an attempt to get the truth.

The story is told in flash backs but you don't whether what she is saying is completely true or whether she is guilty.  The actress who plays Grace is outstanding.  

(Highly recommend, currently on the CBC here in Canada.)

If you liked the Handmaid's Tale, I think you will like Alias Grace.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

CanuckBagLover said:


> Keep an eye out for Alias Grace it supposed to be on NetFlix in November.
> 
> Its another adaptation of a Margaret Atwood book by the same name based on true life story of a young Canadian maid in the 19th century who was found guilty (along with a stable hand) of the savage murder of her employers.
> 
> After 15 years in jail, she is being considered for a pardon because of her youth at the time of the murders and doubts as to whether she was an active participant or an unwitting accessory. An American psychiatrist is hired to evaluate Grace and he interviews her in an attempt to get the truth.
> 
> The story is told in flash backs but you don't whether what she is saying is completely true or whether she is guilty.  The actress who plays Grace is outstanding.
> 
> (Highly recommend, currently on the CBC here in Canada.)
> 
> If you liked the Handmaid's Tale, I think you will like Alias Grace.



I hope u remind us again when it starts in November. I want to see this.


----------



## poopsie

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers Runnin Down a Dream


----------



## frick&frack

CanuckBagLover said:


> Keep an eye out for Alias Grace it supposed to be on NetFlix in November.
> 
> Its another adaptation of a Margaret Atwood book by the same name based on true life story of a young Canadian maid in the 19th century who was found guilty (along with a stable hand) of the savage murder of her employers.
> 
> After 15 years in jail, she is being considered for a pardon because of her youth at the time of the murders and doubts as to whether she was an active participant or an unwitting accessory. An American psychiatrist is hired to evaluate Grace and he interviews her in an attempt to get the truth.
> 
> The story is told in flash backs but you don't whether what she is saying is completely true or whether she is guilty.  The actress who plays Grace is outstanding.
> 
> (Highly recommend, currently on the CBC here in Canada.)
> 
> If you liked the Handmaid's Tale, I think you will like Alias Grace.



This sounds interesting. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## sarasmom

I never watched gossip girl, so thought I would start. I'm on season 2 but quickly getting sick of the characters.


----------



## kemilia

sarasmom said:


> Just finished season 3 of schitts creek. Love that show! We starting watching it just out of the blue one day, had never heard anything about it. Glad that so many of you watch it also! It's hilarious!


For some reason, this show didn't "click" for me when it first came on so i stopped watching. I've started up again on Netflix, thanks to all the rave reviews (I figure I gotta try again) and I LOVE it! Thanks to all that recommended this .


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> For some reason, this show didn't "click" for me when it first came on so i stopped watching. I've started up again on Netflix, thanks to all the rave reviews (I figure I gotta try again) and I LOVE it! Thanks to all that recommended this .



same here, I stopped after 3 episodes. Might try it again.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sarasmom said:


> I never watched gossip girl, so thought I would start. I'm on season 2 but quickly getting sick of the characters.



I agree about Gossip Girl. 

Have u tried Riverdale? I've only watched about 5 episodes but so far it's pretty good.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


> same here, I stopped after 3 episodes. Might try it again.



I stopped after 3 episodes too . Same with Grace & Frankie and now both are getting rave reviews.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I stopped after 3 episodes too . Same with Grace & Frankie and now both are getting rave reviews.



I tried Grace and Frankie twice and always can't seem to get past 4 episodes.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> same here, I stopped after 3 episodes. Might try it again.


I'm only on episode 3 so maybe things will sink but so far I'm loving it. I've been sick so having something funny to watch on my ipad is fun, though I am coughing up a lung when I laugh. Give it another try.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kemilia said:


> I'm only on episode 3 so maybe things will sink but so far I'm loving it. I've been sick so having something funny to watch on my ipad is fun, though I am coughing up a lung when I laugh. Give it another try.



Get well soon[emoji257]


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Have you seen Life In Pieces? I think that is a funny show


^started watching this yesterday. It’s great! Very funny. Thanks for the recommendation. 




CanuckBagLover said:


> Keep an eye out for Alias Grace it supposed to be on NetFlix in November.


^added to my Netflix list.


----------



## meowmix318

I love that this thread has some excellent suggestions to watch on Netflix and can’t wait for Stranger Things on Oct 27


----------



## wantitneedit

Parks and Recreation.  I love Ron!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

wantitneedit said:


> Parks and Recreation.  I love Ron!!!!!



I need to try watching this too.


----------



## Cams

The chronicles of Lizzy Bardon.


----------



## chowlover2

No where else to write about this, is anyone watching Liar on Sundance TV? It's terrific and has Joanne Frogatt ( Mrs. Bates from Downton Abbey and Ioan Gruffold from Forever and Ringer ) If not watch for it on Netflix later.


----------



## meowmix318

Cams said:


> The chronicles of Lizzy Bardon.


I really enjoyed this but too bad it didn't get renewed for another season


----------



## Sassys

Started watching Manhunt last night. SOOOO Good!!

Watched trailer for Mind Hunter; scared the sh$t out of me. Don't know if I can watch it. My boyfriend is dying to watch it tonight.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Started watching Manhunt last night. SOOOO Good!!
> 
> Watched trailer for Mind Hunter; scared the sh$t out of me. Don't know if I can watch it. My boyfriend is dying to watch it tonight.


I'm dying to watch it too!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I'm dying to watch it too!



I'll see if I can do it when I get home. He said, he won't start it without me.


----------



## skyqueen

Sassys said:


> Started watching Manhunt last night. SOOOO Good!!
> 
> Watched trailer for Mind Hunter; scared the sh$t out of me. Don't know if I can watch it. My boyfriend is dying to watch it tonight.





chowlover2 said:


> I'm dying to watch it too!


Me, too...love this kind of show!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> No where else to write about this, is anyone watching Liar on Sundance TV? It's terrific and has Joanne Frogatt ( Mrs. Bates from Downton Abbey and Ioan Gruffold from Forever and Ringer ) If not watch for it on Netflix later.



Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing her in a commercial. I don’t remember what the show is about. I’ll have to look it up. 

I wish Netflix had 3rd Rock from the Sun. I’d like to watch those episodes again.


----------



## SWlife

Finishing “Friends “. 
I never watched it back in the day....


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing her in a commercial. I don’t remember what the show is about. I’ll have to look it up.
> 
> I wish Netflix had 3rd Rock from the Sun. I’d like to watch those episodes again.


They have them Hula


----------



## Baileylouise

chowlover2 said:


> No where else to write about this, is anyone watching Liar on Sundance TV? It's terrific and has Joanne Frogatt ( Mrs. Bates from Downton Abbey and Ioan Gruffold from Forever and Ringer ) If not watch for it on Netflix later.



I like that show too. At first you don't know who to believe then the pieces start to make sense and you see different sides to people's personalities


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing her in a commercial. I don’t remember what the show is about. I’ll have to look it up.
> 
> I wish Netflix had 3rd Rock from the Sun. I’d like to watch those episodes again.


I love 3rd Rock from the Sun. Maybe in the future???


----------



## chowlover2

Baileylouise said:


> I like that show too. At first you don't know who to believe then the pieces start to make sense and you see different sides to people's personalities


Last week's ending was a surprise!


----------



## lucywife

Mindhunter, loved it. Now have to wait an eternity for season 2


----------



## bellecate

Sister has been telling me for ages to watch Grace and Frankie, that I'd love it.. Started watching it finally. She's right, it's wonderful!


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> Mindhunter, loved it. Now have to wait an eternity for season 2



Does it get better, first two episodes dragged.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Does it get better, first two episodes dragged.


 yes, it started slow, but got better.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mindhunter... I enjoyed it!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Shameless season 7


----------



## clu13

Mindhunter


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Just finished The Five


----------



## chowlover2

Mindhunter!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Mindhunter!



Did you feel it was dragging?


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Did you feel it was dragging?


I've only watched the first 2. I thought the first was slow, but 2nd episode is picking up. I would have watched the third, but it was 6 in the morning and I thought I needed to get some sleep-LOL!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I've only watched the first 2. I thought the first was slow, but 2nd episode is picking up. I would have watched the third, but it was 6 in the morning and I thought I needed to get some sleep-LOL!



Yeah we stopped at episode 3 and switched to Manhunt


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Ozarks...it was kind of meh to me


----------



## skyqueen

Mindhunter...I thought it was good. Really picked up when the agents started collecting their criteria.
Don't want to say anymore but give it a couple of episodes.


----------



## skyqueen

Stranger Things Season 2   
Oct. 27


----------



## coconutsboston

Mindhunter


----------



## Baglover600

coconutsboston said:


> Mindhunter



Is it good?


----------



## DD101

Just watched the doc: One of Us. About men and women who live in Hasidic communities and leave. There's a group called Footsteps that helps them.

I found this very interesting. And as usual (similar to Amish, Polygamists, etc...), they do not educate their children (only their own religious teachings), it's hard to leave as they have no training in anything, and they don't know how the world works, one young man couldn't even do basic math. Abuse, fear, etc.....so very horrible.


----------



## skyqueen

The Babysitter...surprisingly good. Very campy!


----------



## SouthTampa

Schitt's Creek


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Watched the Babysitter on Netflix...it was cheesy but entertaining...the ending is funny.


----------



## ClassicFab

SouthTampa said:


> Schitt's Creek



Just finished this!

I'm starting Haters Back Off!


----------



## SWlife

I’m on the 2nd season of Haters Back Off!
Look for a YouTube video of the actress. She has a gorgeous voice irl.


----------



## coconutsboston

Baglover600 said:


> Is it good?



Honestly, I'm having trouble really getting into it.  I keep thinking that it will get better if I watch more but for me, it hasn't.


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> Honestly, I'm having trouble really getting into it.  I keep thinking that it will get better if I watch more but for me, it hasn't.


I thought the first episode was slow, then it picked up in the second.


----------



## meowmix318

Watched the pilot of Real Rob and found it to be boring. Won't be watching anymore of those...

But Stranger Things season 2 is now available!


----------



## okiern1981

Stranger things 2


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Stranger Things 2


----------



## meowmix318

Trying to save Stranger Things, Season 2 for later (its so sad that there are only 9 episodes and so I want to save it for as long as I can) and started watching Weeds. I'm liking it so far


----------



## HandbagDiva354

meowmix318 said:


> Trying to save Stranger Things, Season 2 for later (its so sad that there are only 9 episodes and so I want to save it for as long as I can) and started watching Weeds. I'm liking it so far



I loved Weeds.  I watched it long a go. I was sad when it ended. Enjoy!


----------



## randr21

Stranger Things 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Stranger Things II


----------



## randr21

Finished...really good.  Gotta wait a year now?


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Wanted. Great show!


----------



## pmburk

Stranger Things 2.


----------



## Dilostyle

Ozark


----------



## anitalilac

Outlander


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Trying to save Stranger Things, Season 2 for later (its so sad that there are only 9 episodes and so I want to save it for as long as I can)


^me too

——-


Merlin


----------



## frick&frack

anitalilac said:


> Outlander



I thought Season 2 was slow. I loved season 1, & season 3 is good so far. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## chowlover2

Alias Grace


----------



## anitalilac

frick&frack said:


> I thought Season 2 was slow. I loved season 1, & season 3 is good so far. Hope you enjoy it.


thanks! I do . I love season 2 more then 1 actually.  and I agree, so far, season 3 is good.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> ^me too
> 
> ——-
> 
> 
> Merlin



I will have to add merlin to my watch list


----------



## seleniteAMG

Just finished Stranger Things Season 2 and am on Season 3 is Narcos


----------



## Love4MK

Stranger Things Season 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Beyond Stranger Things


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anitalilac said:


> Outlander



Is this on Netflix??? Duhh...I've wanted to watch this a long time!!!!Yayyyyy! [emoji257]


----------



## MarvelGirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is this on Netflix??? Duhh...I've wanted to watch this a long time!!!!Yayyyyy! [emoji257]



I think it is only available via DVD on Netflix. Hope you can watch it though because it is soo good. I have Starz just so I can watch this series. You are going to love, love, love it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MarvelGirl said:


> I think it is only available via DVD on Netflix. Hope you can watch it though because it is soo good. I have Starz just so I can watch this series. You are going to love, love, love it!



O no, only on DVD?? I may have to get Starz so I can watch . Thx for letting me know. I was so excited...lol.


----------



## anitalilac

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is this on Netflix??? Duhh...I've wanted to watch this a long time!!!!Yayyyyy! [emoji257]


Yes it is. Enjoy!


----------



## anitalilac

HandbagDiva354 said:


> O no, only on DVD?? I may have to get Starz so I can watch . Thx for letting me know. I was so excited...lol.


However I live in Singapore so I am not sure if it is in the States.


----------



## sarasmom

Finished Mindhunter and Stranger Things 2. Mindhunter started slow but got better. Stranger Things was awesome! Not sure what to watch now. Trying to get through gossip girl but season 2 is just so stupid.


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> I will have to add merlin to my watch list



It’s not a complicated plot type of show, but I love any Arthur story. It’s described as a family show. I hope you like it. I think the stories get better & better through each season.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Netflix has another price increase in December


----------



## coconutsboston

Lady Gaga Five Foot Two


----------



## MarvelGirl

Kurt Seyit ve Şura. I have never watched a Turkish series before but OMG, this one is so romantic and beautifully done! If you love great acting and villains, gorgeous period costumes, don't mind subtitles AND enjoy being swept away, watch it! I warn that there are 46 episodes. I am only on #6 now (just started watching last night and couldn't stop. Didn't go to bed until 4am). Soo good and the lead actor is so strikingly handsome! Enjoy!


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Netflix has another price increase in December



[emoji849][emoji107]


----------



## meowmix318

Finishing up last season of Weeds


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rewatching Season 1 Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.

I forgot how awesome season 1 was. I needed a good laugh today


----------



## meowmix318

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rewatching Season 1 Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt.
> 
> I forgot how awesome season 1 was. I needed a good laugh today


That would be the perfect show to get some laugh out loud laughs


----------



## coconutsboston

Scorpio Men on Prozac


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alias Grace


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Breaking Bad


----------



## meowmix318

Almost done with Weeds. But after that I will have to start watching all the Marvel stuff on my list before Disney takes them away


----------



## JNH14

Finished Ozark, all three seasons of Bloodline, two seasons of Briadchurch, three seasons of Narcos, and three seasons of Peaky Blinders. Am waiting for season four to come out-love me some Peaky Blinders-especially Thomas! (Cillian Murphy) 
https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...yhs-att-att_001&hsimp=yhsm-att_001&hspart=att


----------



## uhpharm01

On DVD the simpsons.


----------



## Love4MK

The Punisher


----------



## meowmix318

Finally finished Weeds and now on to Marvel's The Defenders. Saving Stranger Things for later


----------



## MarvelGirl

The Punisher. My father and I are enjoying it so far. Jon Berenthal was a good choice.


----------



## Love4MK

MarvelGirl said:


> The Punisher. My father and I are enjoying it so far. Jon Berenthal was a good choice.



Couldn't agree more.  He was my favorite part of season two of Daredevil.  You can actually feel his character's emotion.  Breaks my heart!  I'm meeting Jon Bernthal at a convention in December and feel the need to give him a giant bear hug, lol!


----------



## tweegy

Love4MK said:


> Couldn't agree more.  He was my favorite part of season two of Daredevil.  You can actually feel his character's emotion.  Breaks my heart!  I'm meeting Jon Bernthal at a convention in December and feel the need to give him a giant bear hug, lol!



I’m jealous! 

I would have curled on him like a vine! [emoji23]

I watched punisher this weekend and it was good some parts could have been left out but all in all wasn’t bad

I agree I liked him in daredevil. He seemed a little different in the punisher series tho


----------



## frick&frack

Very British Problems - if you know a Brit or are a Brit, it’s very funny.


----------



## Love4MK

tweegy said:


> I’m jealous!
> 
> I would have curled on him like a vine! [emoji23]
> 
> I watched punisher this weekend and it was good some parts could have been left out but all in all wasn’t bad
> 
> I agree I liked him in daredevil. He seemed a little different in the punisher series tho



Haha!  I meet him in December so there's still a chance of me to do that!  Lol!  My cousin and I have been to our fair share of conventions but this one I'm having a hard time composing myself and I haven't even gone yet!


----------



## frick&frack

Just started watching Round Planet. Beautiful nature cinematography with a hilarious British narrator. He just said: the arctic, it’s only natural enemy is the Titanic. [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Just started watching Round Planet. Beautiful nature cinematography with a hilarious British narrator. He just said: the arctic, it’s only natural enemy is the Titanic. [emoji23]


I have to watch, I love that dry, British wit!


----------



## ManilaMama

After Stranger Things 2, I dabbled a bit with Shark Tank. Then i binge watched Ru Paul's Drag Race (latest season) just to get makeup inspiration haha. 

I'm watching Riverdale every Thursday (to keep up with my friends, tho I really think it's not very good)

And I'm also enjoying Dynasty every Thursday (so much eye candy in terms of fashion!!) 

But most importantly I started Punisher and am really enjoying it!!! Surprising for me. Must be the hot lead actor.


----------



## meowmix318

ManilaMama said:


> After Stranger Things 2, I dabbled a bit with Shark Tank. Then i binge watched Ru Paul's Drag Race (latest season) just to get makeup inspiration haha.
> 
> I'm watching Riverdale every Thursday (to keep up with my friends, tho I really think it's not very good)
> 
> And I'm also enjoying Dynasty every Thursday (so much eye candy in terms of fashion!!)
> 
> But most importantly I started Punisher and am really enjoying it!!! Surprising for me. Must be the hot lead actor.


Didn't you say in a previous post that you do not like super hero shows ? If you like the Punisher, you may just like some of the other Marvel shows


----------



## Love4MK

ManilaMama said:


> After Stranger Things 2, I dabbled a bit with Shark Tank. Then i binge watched Ru Paul's Drag Race (latest season) just to get makeup inspiration haha.
> 
> I'm watching Riverdale every Thursday (to keep up with my friends, tho I really think it's not very good)
> 
> And I'm also enjoying Dynasty every Thursday (so much eye candy in terms of fashion!!)
> 
> But most importantly I started Punisher and am really enjoying it!!! Surprising for me. Must be the hot lead actor.



Aw, you don't like Riverdale?  It is very campy and silly, but I think it's fun!  But more importantly so long as you're enjoying The Punisher than it's okay, lol!  And yes, Jon Bernthal makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

One of Us. Documentary about Hasidic community in Brooklyn.

I can't believe what is going just over the bridge from me. smh.


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> One of Us. Documentary about Hasidic community in Brooklyn.
> 
> I can't believe what is going just over the bridge from me. smh.



I have to watch now to see what you are talking about!


----------



## cloverleigh

Alias Grace (another Margaret Atwood book based series)


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> One of Us. Documentary about Hasidic community in Brooklyn.
> 
> I can't believe what is going just over the bridge from me. smh.



Very similar to old school Amish who are even more strict. Fascinating. 

I just started Godless.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cloverleigh said:


> Alias Grace (another Margaret Atwood book based series)



Interesting but a little depressing. After watching an episode I have to follow up with a comedy to balance things out.


----------



## ManilaMama

meowmix318 said:


> Didn't you say in a previous post that you do not like super hero shows ? If you like the Punisher, you may just like some of the other Marvel shows



Yes I don't! (Generally). I skipped Defenders when I realized it's not about law haha! But maybe I should've given it a chance. 

I don't like it when it's too "fantasy". You know, when people start flying and stuff. Haha. 

So far in the few episodes of Punisher I've seen, there's been no super hero (ish) stuff apart from extreme fighting skills so it still seems "normal" to watch.  but yes, maybe will will like the other shows too!


----------



## ManilaMama

Love4MK said:


> Aw, you don't like Riverdale?  It is very campy and silly, but I think it's fun!  But more importantly so long as you're enjoying The Punisher than it's okay, lol!  And yes, Jon Bernthal makes it all worthwhile!



I used to really like the idea of Riverdale. I enjoyed season 1 and I like Cheryl Blossom a lot. It was fun. (I used to wonder why Veronica Lodge didn't have better bags tho; but only TPF gals can relate with me on that note!)

Season 2 of riverdale has been so full of teeny drama. I dunno. I'm just not so into it. But I'll keep watching because I'm already invested. 

Dynasty is far more enjoyable for me. It's MORE campy with those soap opera style twists but I love seeing their bags and shoes and clothes!!!!  

Happy Thanksgiving!!!! [emoji260]


----------



## coconutsboston

Grace & Frankie


----------



## Love4MK

ManilaMama said:


> Yes I don't! (Generally). I skipped Defenders when I realized it's not about law haha! But maybe I should've given it a chance.
> 
> I don't like it when it's too "fantasy". You know, when people start flying and stuff. Haha.
> 
> So far in the few episodes of Punisher I've seen, there's been no super hero (ish) stuff apart from extreme fighting skills so it still seems "normal" to watch.  but yes, maybe will will like the other shows too!



That's what is great about The Punisher.  He's not a superhero.  He's just a man with a lot of anger and turmoil which feeds his rage.  It's all about his tragic past and how he makes those responsible pay with just his fists and a cache full of weapons.  I think that's why I love it so much.  It's more "realistic" and not a fantasy type show (even though I do LOVE those types of shows).


----------



## ManilaMama

Love4MK said:


> That's what is great about The Punisher.  He's not a superhero.  He's just a man with a lot of anger and turmoil which feeds his rage.  It's all about his tragic past and how he makes those responsible pay with just his fists and a cache full of weapons.  I think that's why I love it so much.  It's more "realistic" and not a fantasy type show (even though I do LOVE those types of shows).



I don't know how much longer they can keep it "human". I've actually read the graphics novels (aka comics) of the Punisher when I was a kid!! And if my memory serves me right, Spider-Man, Nightcrawler, and Daredevil should enter the picture! Hmmm. A major bad guy is already in the picture (I won't say who in case folks haven't seen the end of season 1)... so.. let's see what season 2 brings. 

I have to say I became very endeared with Microchip in the series. 

Gee, listen to me. Am I actually fan-girling about a superhero show?!!! Haha! Don't tell my husband, he will think I was abducted. 

On a side note, when is the next season of Grace and Frankie coming back?! Does anyone know? I cannot wait for that!!!


----------



## Love4MK

ManilaMama said:


> I don't know how much longer they can keep it "human". I've actually read the graphics novels (aka comics) of the Punisher when I was a kid!! And if my memory serves me right, Spider-Man, Nightcrawler, and Daredevil should enter the picture! Hmmm. A major bad guy is already in the picture (I won't say who in case folks haven't seen the end of season 1)... so.. let's see what season 2 brings.
> 
> I have to say I became very endeared with Microchip in the series.
> 
> Gee, listen to me. Am I actually fan-girling about a superhero show?!!! Haha! Don't tell my husband, he will think I was abducted.
> 
> On a side note, when is the next season of Grace and Frankie coming back?! Does anyone know? I cannot wait for that!!!



I haven't read any of the Marvel comics so I don't know at what point it becomes more like the storyline of the comics.  I am surprised that Daredevil never appeared in _The Punisher_ (not even a cameo) especially since Frank Castle was such a pivotal role of season two of _Daredevil_.

I agree with you about Micro!  I like his quirkiness (that actor also played a quirky character on _The Last Ship)_ and I like the dynamic between him and Frank.  Almost like a little bit of a bromance, lol! 

And fangirling about a superhero show happens to the best of us, girl!  We all get sucked in at some point!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rewatching Luke Cage 

..seems like season 2 is never going to get here


----------



## meowmix318

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rewatching Luke Cage
> 
> ..seems like season 2 is never going to get here


Netflix is taking a long time on additional seasons for all the Marvel shows. But who knows if the seasons will appear on Disney's own Netflix style show subscription service that they plan to do in the future


----------



## ManilaMama

Love4MK said:


> I haven't read any of the Marvel comics so I don't know at what point it becomes more like the storyline of the comics.  I am surprised that Daredevil never appeared in _The Punisher_ (not even a cameo) especially since Frank Castle was such a pivotal role of season two of _Daredevil_.
> 
> I agree with you about Micro!  I like his quirkiness (that actor also played a quirky character on _The Last Ship)_ and I like the dynamic between him and Frank.  Almost like a little bit of a bromance, lol!
> 
> And fangirling about a superhero show happens to the best of us, girl!  We all get sucked in at some point!



Right! Micro!! He's Micro on the show but in the comics, he's Microchip. He's so endearing!! (Sidenote: I think it would be awesome if Micro worked for Ironman. That seems like a good fit. I don't know if it ever happened in the comic realm). 

When I try to recall all the comics I read decades ago (I was in gradeschool), I get excited at the crossover possibilities for the tv show. Yes, Daredevil seems inevitable. Spider-Man would be a good one too. Both of them crossed paths with Punisher! They were enemies! 

I think for season 2 though, they will still focus on Jigsaw (Punisher's mortal enemy). Since season 1 showed how he became Jigsaw... they'll likely focus on the rivalry of the two... with one always trying to kill the other. 

I never ever saw any other tv show about marvel superheroes. Do you recommend any of them? If they're anything like Punisher, maybe I'll like them too (even IF I thought I would never like superhero shows! Haha!)


----------



## kemilia

Godless. Pretty brutal but I like westerns.


----------



## chowlover2

kemilia said:


> Godless. Pretty brutal but I like westerns.


I'm enjoying it too!


----------



## DD101

BagOuttaHell said:


> One of Us. Documentary about Hasidic community in Brooklyn.
> 
> I can't believe what is going just over the bridge from me. smh.



I saw that one too, sad and hard hitting.


----------



## TC1

MarvelGirl said:


> The Punisher. My father and I are enjoying it so far. Jon Berenthal was a good choice.


I'm watching it right now too. Jon was a perfect choice! he's so good.


----------



## rogue1995

Punisher


----------



## kemilia

Finished One of Us last night, pretty sad. 

I recently read about the welfare fraud the Hasidic population is accused of too, unreal.


----------



## Love4MK

ManilaMama said:


> Right! Micro!! He's Micro on the show but in the comics, he's Microchip. He's so endearing!! (Sidenote: I think it would be awesome if Micro worked for Ironman. That seems like a good fit. I don't know if it ever happened in the comic realm).
> 
> When I try to recall all the comics I read decades ago (I was in gradeschool), I get excited at the crossover possibilities for the tv show. Yes, Daredevil seems inevitable. Spider-Man would be a good one too. Both of them crossed paths with Punisher! They were enemies!
> 
> I think for season 2 though, they will still focus on Jigsaw (Punisher's mortal enemy). Since season 1 showed how he became Jigsaw... they'll likely focus on the rivalry of the two... with one always trying to kill the other.
> 
> I never ever saw any other tv show about marvel superheroes. Do you recommend any of them? If they're anything like Punisher, maybe I'll like them too (even IF I thought I would never like superhero shows! Haha!)



The only other Marvel show I have watched is _Daredevil_.  The only one I would consider watching is maybe _Luke Cage_.  I have zero desire to watch _Iron Fist _as I think it looks kind of cheesy and for _Jessica Jones_, I know this sounds weird, but I'm not a fan of female characters in those kinds of roles.  I like watching big badass men punching people out and taking charge, lol!  I'll probably just end up watching and re-watching _Daredevil _and _The Punisher _over and over again, haha!


----------



## mrs moulds

She's Gotta Have it! A Spike Lee re-make if his first movie..


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mrs moulds said:


> She's Gotta Have it! A Spike Lee re-make if his first movie..



I tried to watch it but maybe it's just not for me. I may revisit it one day if I get bored.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Case For Christ


----------



## chowlover2

Edward the VIII, the Nazi King. Fascinating!

Then started Paranoid.


----------



## meowmix318

Still watching Marvel's The Defenders, but almost done


----------



## rogue1995

Godless


----------



## sthrncin

Broadchurch


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Broadchurch


That's a good one, watch all 3 seasons. American version too, think it was called Gracepoint. Slightly different, but i enjoyed.


----------



## chowlover2

In Louboutin's Shoes.


----------



## meowmix318

sthrncin said:


> Broadchurch


Love Broadchurch. Have the 3rd season on my watch list (didn't like the 2nd season)


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

meowmix318 said:


> Love Broadchurch. Have the 3rd season on my watch list (didn't like the 2nd season)


I had no idea there was a third season totally going to watch that now.


----------



## meowmix318

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> I had no idea there was a third season totally going to watch that now.


It just got added to Netflix this last week. It is the final season


----------



## chowlover2

Dark, creepy and hard to stop watching!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> In Louboutin's Shoes.



I loved that.


----------



## frick&frack

Borgia


----------



## LOREBUNDE

American Horror story, season 6


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> I loved that.


Me too!


----------



## meowmix318

Haters Back Off (so far in the 4th episode of the 1st season). Interesting show... But can see why this show didn't get renewed for a 3rd season


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> I loved that.


Just added it to my watch list.


----------



## vixen18

Outlander 3 
Finished watching The Sinner and Alias Grace 
Fabulous shows


----------



## Love4MK

_Blue Bloods_ Season 4


----------



## Frivole88

Just finished binge-watch Bates Motel. I can't wait for Season 5 to come to Netflix.


----------



## chowlover2

kristinlorraine said:


> Just finished binge-watch Bates Motel. I can't wait for Season 5 to come to Netflix.


Great series!


----------



## lucywife

Waiting for the second season of Crown this Friday.


----------



## coconutsboston

Grace & Frankie


----------



## ManilaMama

Love4MK said:


> The only other Marvel show I have watched is _Daredevil_.  The only one I would consider watching is maybe _Luke Cage_.  I have zero desire to watch _Iron Fist _as I think it looks kind of cheesy and for _Jessica Jones_, I know this sounds weird, but I'm not a fan of female characters in those kinds of roles.  I like watching big badass men punching people out and taking charge, lol!  I'll probably just end up watching and re-watching _Daredevil _and _The Punisher _over and over again, haha!



Btw I just want to say that because of this post, I started watching Daredevil. 

I’m still towards the end of season 1. So far so good (look at me go, the lady who said she doesn’t like superhero shows haha). 

I can’t wait to get to season 2 to see the Punisher figure into it. 

Yes I heard of Luke Cage and Iron Fist and Jessica Jones... have no idea if I should watch any of those after Daredevil...

I heard that The Defenders was “bad” (my comic book geek male friend said so) so I’ll pass on that...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mudbound


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ManilaMama said:


> Btw I just want to say that because of this post, I started watching Daredevil.
> 
> I’m still towards the end of season 1. So far so good (look at me go, the lady who said she doesn’t like superhero shows haha).
> 
> I can’t wait to get to season 2 to see the Punisher figure into it.
> 
> Yes I heard of Luke Cage and Iron Fist and Jessica Jones... have no idea if I should watch any of those after Daredevil...
> 
> I heard that The Defenders was “bad” (my comic book geek male friend said so) so I’ll pass on that...



I like The Punisher...I don't care for The Defenders but I [emoji173]️ Luke Cage! I'm eagerly awaiting Season 2


----------



## meowmix318

ManilaMama said:


> Btw I just want to say that because of this post, I started watching Daredevil.
> 
> I’m still towards the end of season 1. So far so good (look at me go, the lady who said she doesn’t like superhero shows haha).
> 
> I can’t wait to get to season 2 to see the Punisher figure into it.
> 
> Yes I heard of Luke Cage and Iron Fist and Jessica Jones... have no idea if I should watch any of those after Daredevil...
> 
> I heard that The Defenders was “bad” (my comic book geek male friend said so) so I’ll pass on that...


Good for you, stepping out of your comfort zone. I liked the Defenders but I would probably suggest not watching Iron Fist. Most people complained about that one. I thought it was okay. But could have had a better story line and a bit more action. I think Jessica Jones and Luke Cage was really good too


----------



## chowlover2

The Crown!


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> The Crown!


Ditto! 
It's wonderful!!


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> The Crown!





kemilia said:


> Ditto!
> It's wonderful!!


Ditto


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Crown 

It's spectacular!


----------



## winks

Already watching episode 8.. didnt do much today [emoji28]


----------



## chowlover2

To anyone watching The Crown, there is a great documentary on Netflix called Edward VIII-The Nazi King. It pairs nicely with episode 4. Only an hour and really informative.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The Crown


----------



## meowmix318

chowlover2 said:


> To anyone watching The Crown, there is a great documentary on Netflix called Edward VIII-The Nazi King. It pairs nicely with episode 4. Only an hour and really informative.


Will have to bookmark that when I watch the crown 2nd season.


----------



## creighbaby

Two British shows:

People Just Do Nothing — is a faux-documentary comedy about a group of men who run an underground radio station that plays garage music. In their minds it is successful. Reality is much different.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3762198/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Man Down — is a comedy starring Greg Davies as a man-child who just can’t get out of his own way.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3063454/


----------



## meowmix318

creighbaby said:


> Two British shows:
> 
> People Just Do Nothing — is a faux-documentary comedy about a group of men who run an underground radio station that plays garage music. In their minds it is successful. Reality is much different.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3762198/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Man Down — is a comedy starring Greg Davies as a man-child who just can’t get out of his own way.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3063454/


Premises sound funny and worth taking a look


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> That's a good one, watch all 3 seasons. American version too, think it was called Gracepoint. Slightly different, but i enjoyed.



Wow I did t know of the American version. I’m gonna watch it also


----------



## winks

i am already done with The Crown and so sad


----------



## susieserb

Gonna save the Crown for my Christmas break..Indulging in GODLESS Series


----------



## meowmix318

sthrncin said:


> Wow I did t know of the American version. I’m gonna watch it also


It's not as good and basically a rip off of the BBC version


----------



## chowlover2

winks said:


> i am already done with The Crown and so sad


Me too!


----------



## Pplv

Everything Marvel! Lol. Jessica Jones and Luke Cage are bad-ass tv shows!


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Good for you, stepping out of your comfort zone. I liked the Defenders but I would probably suggest not watching Iron Fist. Most people complained about that one. I thought it was okay. But could have had a better story line and a bit more action. I think Jessica Jones and Luke Cage was really good too



I loved the Defenders. I thought Iron Fist was awful; the acting was terrible. Jessica Jones was too dark & violent for me. I loved Luke Cage. 

As I’ve said, I’m very excited about the Punisher. I’m saving it to watch in the long boring dark night that is January TV. I’m waiting to watch the new season of Stranger Things in January too.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> I loved the Defenders. I thought Iron Fist was awful; the acting was terrible. Jessica Jones was too dark & violent for me. I loved Luke Cage.
> 
> As I’ve said, I’m very excited about the Punisher. I’m saving it to watch in the long boring dark night that is January TV. I’m waiting to watch the new season of Stranger Things in January too.


I'm also waiting to watch both shows later too


----------



## frick&frack

I’m watching Escape to the Country Collection. It’s like a UK House Hunters. I love it. The only problem is that it makes me want to move to the UK even more (I didn’t know that was possible). 

I also watched Amazing Hotels: life beyond the lobby which was great. I want to stay in several of them.


----------



## susieserb

frick&frack said:


> I’m watching Escape to the Country Collection. It’s like a UK House Hunters. I love it. The only problem is that it makes me want to move to the UK even more (I didn’t know that was possible).
> 
> I also watched Amazing Hotels: life beyond the lobby which was great. I want to stay in several of them.


I thought I would feel that way...Usually the outside of the home and their topography is gorge but the inside??? Not so much..


----------



## chowlover2

I am a sucker for any home show!


----------



## meowmix318

Watching the What Happen Monday movie


----------



## frick&frack

susieserb said:


> I thought I would feel that way...Usually the outside of the home and their topography is gorge but the inside??? Not so much..



Haha...I love cozy. The inside of OLD British homes works for me. I don’t care for the more modern homes though.


----------



## gazoo

Just finished up Godless. Very impressed. Nuanced and pretty cool for a Western. Bad a$$ women and some decent men, plus some non gratuitous girl on girl romance, and mixed race love. And the writing isn't cheesy. 

Now starting Mudbound.


----------



## kemilia

susieserb said:


> I thought I would feel that way...Usually the outside of the home and their topography is gorge but the inside??? Not so much..


Yes, that's what i say about almost every house--gorgeous outside and yikes to the inside. 

Recently I saw an episode where there were wonky staircases going up to 2 different floors--one "staircase" used a rope as a banister! I'm thinking "I would definitely fall and kill myself trying to navigate that with a basket of laundry, and forget getting up in the middle of the night."

I guess I'm too used to the HGTV interiors where all the tile is subway or marble or painted cement, the color choices are grey, white, black, beige and the kitchens are big with huge islands and the staging is perfect. 

The Escape houses are at least genuine but wow--the prices! I can't ever afford to live there, and then pay for all the reno work. I think I've seen 2 houses with (what I would consider) decent kitchens.But I love the show and seeing how different we live. Great Britain is so lovely.


----------



## frick&frack

Diana: in her own words


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Fall


----------



## meowmix318

Trollhunters, Season 2


----------



## chowlover2

Voyeur, then finishing last season of Bloodline.


----------



## frick&frack

Secrets of great British castles


----------



## meowmix318

Glitch, season 2


----------



## cafecreme15

The Crown


----------



## chowlover2

Peaky Blinders.


----------



## meowmix318

The Founder


----------



## chowlover2

Peaky Blinders


----------



## skyqueen

Travelers


----------



## cafecreme15

Alias Grace


----------



## edollasign

Riverdale S1


----------



## restricter

I’m enjoying a Flashback Friday with Freaks & Geeks


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bright


----------



## coconutsboston

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> Requiem for a Dream


That's such an intense film!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Peaky Blinders



My brother recommended this to me. How do you like it?


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Travelers



Love that one!


----------



## frick&frack

I’m watching The Flash. It’s great! I’m relieved since I didn’t like Iron Fist (terrible acting), Jessica Jones (too dark & violent), or Daredevil (couldn’t keep my interest, but had to watch this one though for the overall storyline). 

Thanks to all in this thread who recommended it. [emoji253]

PS: what does everyone think of The Arrow? He was just in an episode of The Flash Season 1, so now I’m thinking I need to watch it. I tried to watch it before, but I got 2 or 3 episodes in then lost interest (which is how I felt about Daredevil). Should I stick with it?


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> My brother recommended this to me. How do you like it?


I like it. Like a lot of things on Netflix the first episode is slow, but once it gets moving it's good. And I find the lead Cillian Murphy mesmerizing.


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> I like it. Like a lot of things on Netflix the first episode is slow, but once it gets moving it's good. And I find the lead Cillian Murphy mesmerizing.



Thanks. I’ll give it a try. I like Cillian Murphy too.


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> I’m watching The Flash. It’s great! I’m relieved since I didn’t like Iron Fist, Jessica Jones, or Daredevil (had to watch this one though for the overall storyline).
> 
> Thanks to all in this thread who recommended it. [emoji253]


Did you watch Dark? It's wonderful. Don't be put off by the German dialogue at first
 as it is dubbed in English. Kind of a mix up of Twin Peaks and Stranger Things.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I just started Dark.


----------



## chowlover2

ChicagoShopper said:


> I just started Dark.


It's good!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Did you watch Dark? It's wonderful. Don't be put off by the German dialogue at first
> as it is dubbed in English. Kind of a mix up of Twin Peaks and Stranger Things.



I’ll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## chowlover2

ChicagoShopper said:


> I just started Dark.


I couldn't stop watching!


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> That's such an intense film!


Agreed!


----------



## meowmix318

I am hesitant to watch dark because it looks too scary ... is it or does it just only appear to be scary ? I don't like to watch scary movies


----------



## chowlover2

meowmix318 said:


> I am hesitant to watch dark because it looks too scary ... is it or does it just only appear to be scary ? I don't like to watch scary movies


It's scary, but worth it. Not all the time and you don't see a lot of it as they leave it to your imagination. At its heart it is a mystery with a twist. I don't want to say too much. You can always give it a shot, and if it's too much not continue.


----------



## meowmix318

chowlover2 said:


> It's scary, but worth it. Not all the time and you don't see a lot of it as they leave it to your imagination. At its heart it is a mystery with a twist. I don't want to say too much. You can always give it a shot, and if it's too much not continue.


I thought American Horror Show was scary (only watched 1 episode, lol) would you say it is on the same level? Thank you for your feedback/ opinion


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Love that one!


Season 2 starts Dec. 26!


----------



## chowlover2

meowmix318 said:


> I thought American Horror Show was scary (only watched 1 episode, lol) would you say it is on the same level? Thank you for your feedback/ opinion


I don't think it's as scary as AHS. There really is hardly any blood & gore in this. It's much more of a mystery than anything else.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Needed something light hearted today so I forced my way thru an episode of Chewing Gum


----------



## meowmix318

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think it's as scary as AHS. There really is hardly any blood & gore in this. It's much more of a mystery than anything else.


Okay I may consider the show. Will report back if I get the courage to


----------



## Belgian22

Wormwood


----------



## gymangel812

meowmix318 said:


> I am hesitant to watch dark because it looks too scary ... is it or does it just only appear to be scary ? I don't like to watch scary movies


i didn't think it was scary really at all and i don't like scary movies. stranger things is more scary. i've never watched AHS. def more mystery/sci fi than anything.


----------



## meowmix318

gymangel812 said:


> i didn't think it was scary really at all and i don't like scary movies. stranger things is more scary. i've never watched AHS. def more mystery/sci fi than anything.


Thank you for the feedback. I will check out the 1st episode (but being the chicken that I am, will have to watch it during the day and not at night)


----------



## Love4MK

I'm slowly working through _Blue Bloods_.  I'm currently on season four.  Also watched the first episode of _Travelers_.  Wasn't totally enamored with it, but I am willing to go into the second episode and see.


----------



## Love4MK

frick&frack said:


> I’m watching The Flash. It’s great! I’m relieved since I didn’t like Iron Fist (terrible acting), Jessica Jones (too dark & violent), or Daredevil (couldn’t keep my interest, but had to watch this one though for the overall storyline).
> 
> Thanks to all in this thread who recommended it. [emoji253]
> 
> PS: what does everyone think of The Arrow? He was just in an episode of The Flash Season 1, so now I’m thinking I need to watch it. I tried to watch it before, but I got 2 or 3 episodes in then lost interest (which is how I felt about Daredevil). Should I stick with it?



_Arrow_ is okay.  I find the acting to be a bit cheesy but it's fun as far as a superhero type of show.  The characters are likable enough.  I've been watching it from the getgo, but it's mainly because the main guy is so hot, lol!


----------



## roses5682

The crown


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Black Mirror


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> _Arrow_ is okay.  I find the acting to be a bit cheesy but it's fun as far as a superhero type of show.  The characters are likable enough.  I've been watching it from the getgo, but it's mainly because the main guy is so hot, lol!



Thanks for your feedback. I’m willing to try it again for the eye candy alone. [emoji16]


----------



## skyqueen

Travelers  season 2


----------



## sthrncin

On season 2 of the Crown. Being a Dexter fan, I love seeing Michael C Hall as JFK!! What an awesome show!


----------



## Cindi

Just finished Alias Grace. It was pretty interesting. Next watching season 2 of Travelers.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just finished season 3 of Broadchurch and started season 2 of The Crown.


----------



## susieserb

Finished up "DUBBED" Cable Girls and my dears I'm hooked...a tad cheesy *yea* but it's Grey's Atomy meets "This Is My Life"...Spanish style LOLOL


----------



## imgg

El Chapo season 2


----------



## handbag hag

Just finished rewatching all of Prison Break. Such a great show. 

Then I watched Twilight last night and laughed my head off at how terrible and so-bad-it's-good it was.


----------



## Frivole88

I'm starting to watch Narcos.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marco Polo


----------



## Love4MK

I'm officially addicted to _Travelers_.  Just about binge watched the whole first season yesterday.  I think I have three episodes left.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

We just finished Mindhunter so I think we'll start Travelers, looks like y'all like it!


----------



## millivanilli

yai Black mirror 4th season is on in our country! So, after finishing twin peaks 3rd season or to detox: Black mirror.
I didn't like dark at all. . Sorry, I know everybody raves about it, but... well...no. Can't remember the plot at all but made a few levels on pet rescue during watching.(read: boring)


----------



## tweegy

millivanilli said:


> yai Black mirror 4th season is on in our country! So, after finishing twin peaks 3rd season or to detox: Black mirror.
> I didn't like dark at all. . Sorry, I know everybody raves about it, but... well...no. Can't remember the plot at all but made a few levels on pet rescue during watching.(read: boring)



I’m watching that now and it’s good! ‘Crocodile’ was nuts... actually they all are so far. This show is really good!


----------



## Pinkpeony123

What's Traveler's about? Is it sci -fi?


----------



## sthrncin

Yay!! Black Mirror season 4[emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Started Broadchurch


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> I'm officially addicted to _Travelers_.  Just about binge watched the whole first season yesterday.  I think I have three episodes left.



Isn’t it great? Love that show.


----------



## frick&frack

Pinkpeony123 said:


> What's Traveler's about? Is it sci -fi?



Yes. Have you watched the preview?


----------



## Cindi

Just finished the second season of Travelers. Excellent show! This was even better than the first season.


----------



## purseaholic90

Cable Girls! Found it last night and couldn’t stop watching [emoji28]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

FRIENDS has finally been added to Netflix in Holland!!!!! I’ll be binging ALL DAY!


----------



## tweegy

Dave chapelle latest stand ups [emoji1316]yes!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Binge watching Broadchurch


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> Dave chapelle latest stand ups [emoji1316]yes!!



Haven’t watched yet. Can’t wait!


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> Haven’t watched yet. Can’t wait!



It was awesome! I love this dude... too hilarious!


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Thanks for answering...i did but wasn't sure what was going on. I'll watch a few episodes this weekend.



frick&frack said:


> Yes. Have you watched the preview?


----------



## meowmix318

Ultimate Beastmaster, season 2


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

the Crown.  

I'm watching more on hulu:  the Mindy Project and Futureman!  I highly recommend Futureman for those who are into Seth Rogan films.  The entertainment level exceeded my expectations


----------



## Pinkpeony123

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I'm watching more on hulu:  the Mindy Project and Futureman!  I highly recommend Futureman for those who are into Seth Rogan films.  The entertainment level exceeded my expectations



That's what I'm watching on Hulu too!


----------



## frick&frack

Pinkpeony123 said:


> Thanks for answering...i did but wasn't sure what was going on. I'll watch a few episodes this weekend.



I don’t want to tell you too much about the show because the twists & turns & surprises are my favorite things. For me, this show did not start slow at all. I liked it right away. I’m also a big sci-fi fan. I have a feeling that you’ll be able to go with your first impressions as to whether you like this show or not.


----------



## ClassicFab

Finished She's Gotta Have It and so happy it's been renewed for a second season!

Can't wait to get into Travelers season 2....been looking forward to it coming back.


----------



## sthrncin

Peaky Blinders


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Peaky Blinders


It's so good. No season 5 til 2019...


----------



## sthrncin

2019 is gonna be so awesome with this and GOT!!


----------



## tweegy

I’m here for she-ra coming back [emoji1316] Netflix MAYBE awesome for that! 
Maybe cause if it’s trash they suck [emoji58]


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> 2019 is gonna be so awesome with this and GOT!!


I know and can't wait!!!!


----------



## SandyC1981

The Mist...so far, so good!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitch Season 2


----------



## CourtneyMc22

SandyC1981 said:


> The Mist...so far, so good!


i loved the Mist, but was so sad that it was cancelled. It's still a great season to watch, but don't expect too much to be wrapped up unfortunately.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Nine: Nine Time Travels


----------



## queennadine

Season 3 of Bloodline and just started The Crown. Oh and Fuller House!


----------



## SandyC1981

CourtneyMc22 said:


> i loved the Mist, but was so sad that it was cancelled. It's still a great season to watch, but don't expect too much to be wrapped up unfortunately.


Oh no...that's a bummer!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

SandyC1981 said:


> Oh no...that's a bummer!


I know, right?! When my hubby and I were about 3 episodes in I googled to see when season 2 would be airing on Spike and saw the articles where it had been officially cancelled by the network after the first season. Seems like such a waste to me, b/c it had so much potential. I will say thou, we kept watching and I don't regret it, there's enough closure there to make you feel like you didn't waste your time watching, IMO.


----------



## ClassicFab

CourtneyMc22 said:


> i loved the Mist, but was so sad that it was cancelled. It's still a great season to watch, but don't expect too much to be wrapped up unfortunately.


I stopped watching for this very reason! I hate when I get invested in a show only for it to be cancelled.
Maybe I should just finish watching.


----------



## makeupfanatic_bh

Sense8 is amazing! It's a story about 8 (shocking) people from all around the world that share a bond. Very diverse and interesting


----------



## frick&frack

sthrncin said:


> Peaky Blinders





chowlover2 said:


> It's so good. No season 5 til 2019...



My brother recommended this to me. I’ve got to try it.


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> _Arrow_ is okay.  I find the acting to be a bit cheesy but it's fun as far as a superhero type of show.  The characters are likable enough.  I've been watching it from the getgo, but it's mainly because the main guy is so hot, lol!



Thanks for this. I tried watching again, & I’m starting to get into it. I had only gotten as far as S1E3 the last time I tried to watch. Now I’m on S1E6.


----------



## nashpoo

Hart of Dixie [emoji23] home sick with a cold and it's so I've been watching.


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Thanks for this. I tried watching again, & I’m starting to get into it. I had only gotten as far as S1E3 the last time I tried to watch. Now I’m on S1E6.


It's good, really gets moving after the first season. I find Cillian Murphy mesmerizing!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> It's good, really gets moving after the first season. I find Cillian Murphy mesmerizing!



He’s gorgeous & brooding...my favorite [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

Cable Girls


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Mist


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The Mist


How are you liking it? I struggled to stay interested.


----------



## berrydiva

Just finished Peaky Blinders, Black Mirror and Broadchurch


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> How are you liking it? I struggled to stay interested.



It's not very good.


----------



## skyqueen

berrydiva said:


> Just finished Peaky Blinders, Black Mirror and Broadchurch


Damn, Berry...you're on a roll!


----------



## berrydiva

skyqueen said:


> Damn, Berry...you're on a roll!


lol. They're all such good shows plus we were snowed in...that helped.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's not very good.


I felt the same...it had potential but fell so short.


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> Dave chapelle latest stand ups [emoji1316]yes!!





frick&frack said:


> Haven’t watched yet. Can’t wait!



Finally watched...I had time to enjoy them. Dave is the king! He’s my favorite comedian. I laughed out loud by myself...a lot. [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> Finally watched...I had time to enjoy them. Dave is the king! He’s my favorite comedian. I laughed out loud by myself...a lot. [emoji23]



Right! The man is the best comedian of our day imo


----------



## Idreaminpink

At this exact moment, while my fiancé is walking the dog: Family Guy. When he gets back: most likely Mad Men! Just started a few days ago and onto the second season.


----------



## finer_woman

One day at a time


----------



## Tivo

The Hunt. Probably the new standard in wildlife documentaries. It’s breathtaking, gorgeously filmed and produced with a Hollywood film-esqe level of edge-of-your-seat drama. Highly recommend!


----------



## j_87

The Meyerowitz Stories. 
Also still working on Schitt's Creek. 

Can't wait for Grace and Frankie's new season next week!


----------



## cjy

Longmire.


----------



## meowmix318

Grace and Frankie, season 4


----------



## vanluna

The Crown [emoji146]


----------



## raffifi

Dark


----------



## twinkie

Just finished Black Mirror and now I think I'm going to start The Crown


----------



## ClassicFab

Finished Travelers season two and Black Mirror season four.


----------



## tweegy

She ra!!! 

[emoji58] judge me all you want


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> She ra!!!
> 
> [emoji58] judge me all you want
> 
> View attachment 3942531



[emoji23]


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just finished The Five, which was really good!


----------



## coconutsboston

Grace & Frankie


----------



## bisbee

I just finished season 4 of Grace & Frankie.  Only one problem...it’s over!  I hope they make another season, but I’m afraid this might be the end...


----------



## meowmix318

bisbee said:


> I just finished season 4 of Grace & Frankie.  Only one problem...it’s over!  I hope they make another season, but I’m afraid this might be the end...


I just finished the last episode and hope this is not how the show ends. There has to be more to their lives. They have to end the series on a high note. There just has to be at least 1 more season


----------



## frick&frack

Homes by the sea


----------



## meowmix318

This scardy cat has finally just started the 1st episode of Dark


----------



## cafecreme15

Rita - a super witty and edgy Danish dramedy


----------



## SandyC1981

The Great British Bake Off ....been binge watching!


----------



## kemilia

Dirty Money. 

The first episode is about the VW diesel scandal--absolutely disgusting. VW used monkeys to try to prove their diesels were "clean" after deciding not to actually use humans! Piped in hours of horrid exhaust into these monkeys' glass box cages--all along knowing their cars were violating emission standards (but they ran these phony tests anyway). I had a VW once, the worst car I ever owned and it wasn't even a diesel.


----------



## meowmix318

kemilia said:


> Dirty Money.
> 
> The first episode is about the VW diesel scandal--absolutely disgusting. VW used monkeys to try to prove their diesels were "clean" after deciding not to actually use humans! Piped in hours of horrid exhaust into these monkeys' glass box cages--all along knowing their cars were violating emission standards (but they ran these phony tests anyway). I had a VW once, the worst car I ever owned and it wasn't even a diesel.


Sounds like an interesting show to watch


----------



## kemilia

The testing done on the monkeys and apparently also humans is making the news today. Of course VW is backpedaling like crazy.


----------



## coconutsboston

meowmix318 said:


> I just finished the last episode and hope this is not how the show ends. There has to be more to their lives. They have to end the series on a high note. There just has to be at least 1 more season



Exactly. It would do the show a great disservice for this to just be "it".


----------



## frick&frack

Travelers season 2


----------



## frick&frack

Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Just finished Travelers season 2 (loved!), and starting Manhunt: Unabomber. It's already reminding me of Mindhunter, for obvious reasons, ha! Seems promising.


----------



## frick&frack

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Just finished Travelers season 2 (loved!).



Me too! It’s a great series.


----------



## coconutsboston

American Horror Story Hotel


----------



## lulilu

Frankie and Grace


----------



## frick&frack

The Crown season 2


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just finished Frankie and Grace. So funny!


----------



## frick&frack

Myths & monsters (very literary series...loved it)

Mune: guardian of the moon (one of the best animated stories I’ve seen in a long time)


----------



## Freckles1

The Roosevelt’s


----------



## MarvelGirl

#Reality High. Cute and fun!


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Altered Carbon


----------



## sthrncin

berrydiva said:


> Just finished Peaky Blinders, Black Mirror and Broadchurch



Those are all good!!


----------



## sthrncin

The cloverfield paradox.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> The cloverfield paradox.


How is it?


----------



## berrydiva

sthrncin said:


> The cloverfield paradox.





chowlover2 said:


> How is it?


Ditto.


----------



## nikky84

Pretty Little Liars! Just finished it and I'm confused


----------



## raffifi

One Day at a time


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> How is it?



Weird lol. I liked 10 Cloverfield Lane better.


----------



## sthrncin

berrydiva said:


> Ditto.



Weird, I liked 10 Cloverfield Lane better.


----------



## anitalilac

The Last Kingdom


----------



## gymangel812

chowlover2 said:


> How is it?


not very good imo


----------



## chowlover2

gymangel812 said:


> not very good imo


Thanks!


----------



## Love4MK

Altered Carbon
I swear the characters are more naked than clothed and I've seen my fair share of private parts to last me a while, but despite that aspect, I'm loving it.  Right up my alley!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love4MK said:


> Altered Carbon
> I swear the characters are more naked than clothed and I've seen my fair share of private parts to last me a while, but despite that aspect, I'm loving it.  Right up my alley!



LOL! Yes! I just started watching this last night - only three episodes in. Oh my...it is crazy! Definitely a ton of nudity, sex and bloody killing but I'm not turned off yet. We'll see if I continue to stay interested!


----------



## Yuki85

tweegy said:


> She ra!!!
> 
> [emoji58] judge me all you want
> 
> View attachment 3942531



I did not know what it is on Netflix [emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Frankie and Grace


----------



## bisbee

Queer Eye.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Dark


----------



## chowlover2

One week til The Frankenstein Chronicles, looks so good!


----------



## rogue1995

Altered Carbon


----------



## tweegy

Yuki85 said:


> I did not know what it is on Netflix [emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]


She ra, he man and i think Thundercats!


----------



## meowmix318

Dark


----------



## cafecreme15

Rita. A FABULOUS Danish dramedy. It's everything you'd think a Scandinavian dramedy would be - witty, funny, sharp, and full of beautiful blonde people


----------



## raffifi

Broadchurch


----------



## meowmix318

Grace & Frankie is renewed for a 5th season https://www.google.com/amp/variety....paul-netflix-season-5-renewal-1202698955/amp/ 
Yay!


----------



## ManilaMama

meowmix318 said:


> Grace & Frankie is renewed for a 5th season https://www.google.com/amp/variety....paul-netflix-season-5-renewal-1202698955/amp/
> Yay!



YAHOOOO! Do they have an ETA? (I haven’t clicked the link yet)


----------



## ManilaMama

rogue1995 said:


> Altered Carbon



I watched episode 1 and was not comfortable with all the sex and nudity.. will there be more or less moving forward? Just wondering


----------



## meowmix318

ManilaMama said:


> YAHOOOO! Do they have an ETA? (I haven’t clicked the link yet)


Did not mention. Only mentioned the renewal and also Ru Paul will be a first star in season 5


----------



## ManilaMama

meowmix318 said:


> Did not mention. Only mentioned the renewal and also Ru Paul will be a first star in season 5



Oh WOW! That will be fantastic!!!! I can’t wait to see what his character will be like!


----------



## Love4MK

ManilaMama said:


> I watched episode 1 and was not comfortable with all the sex and nudity.. will there be more or less moving forward? Just wondering



A WHOLE LOT MORE.  I saw enough private parts (both male and female) to last me a lifetime, but I did enjoy the overall series (if you can get past the graphic nudity).


----------



## meowmix318

Love4MK said:


> A WHOLE LOT MORE.  I saw enough private parts (both male and female) to last me a lifetime, but I did enjoy the overall series (if you can get past the graphic nudity).


Lol for a lifetime. That sounds like a lot of nudity. I would watch this show but I don't know if I can get over that and the raunchy-ness that my friends have described the show to be


----------



## ManilaMama

Love4MK said:


> A WHOLE LOT MORE.  I saw enough private parts (both male and female) to last me a lifetime, but I did enjoy the overall series (if you can get past the graphic nudity).



-clutches pearls- Thanks for the warning. I won’t continue then. I have very little patience and tolerance for shows or movies with excessive nudity! [emoji28]


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Just finished Altered carbon.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

ManilaMama said:


> I watched episode 1 and was not comfortable with all the sex and nudity.. will there be more or less moving forward? Just wondering



It is like nudity on steroids. Lol


----------



## meowmix318

The Toys That Made Us. Too bad there are only 4 episodes


----------



## frick&frack

Hidden Houses of Wales


----------



## roses5682

frick&frack said:


> Hidden Houses of Wales



Sounds in interesting. What is this show about?


----------



## frick&frack

roses5682 said:


> Sounds in interesting. What is this show about?



It’s a tour of old houses in Wales & their history. I think it’s called “secret” because these houses aren’t well known. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## roses5682

frick&frack said:


> It’s a tour of old houses in Wales & their history. I think it’s called “secret” because these houses aren’t well known. I enjoyed it very much.



Thanks. I just discovered the show imposters but I'm always looking for new shows


----------



## chowlover2

roses5682 said:


> Thanks. I just discovered the show imposters but I'm always looking for new shows


2nd season of Imposters starting in March I think on Bravo.


----------



## meowmix318

The Indian Detective, stating Russel Peters. It's not the best show but I like Russel Peters so I will watch all of it


----------



## kemilia

ManilaMama said:


> YAHOOOO! Do they have an ETA? (I haven’t clicked the link yet)


Article just said 2019, no month. I can wait--it's coming back! Next year I'm gonna slow my binge to make it last.


----------



## Love4MK

ManilaMama said:


> -clutches pearls- Thanks for the warning. I won’t continue then. I have very little patience and tolerance for shows or movies with excessive nudity! [emoji28]



Then it's probably a smart pass for you!  I'm not a fan of excessive nudity either, but it got to the point where I was like, okay, he/she is naked again.  Moving on, lol!  I did enjoy the overall series though for the characters and the action, but it's definitely not everyone's cup of tea!


----------



## kemilia

Cloverfield Paradox -- interesting.


----------



## SWlife

Frankenstein with Sean Bean.


----------



## chowlover2

gacats said:


> Frankenstein with Sean Bean.


Me too!


----------



## anitalilac

Godless


----------



## cafecreme15

Fuller House


----------



## SWlife

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!



It was getting close to my bedtime & I have a very vivid dream life. I turned it off & decided to wait for a sunny spring day when DH is here & the birds outside are tweeting. Lol.


----------



## coconutsboston

Queer Eye


----------



## ClassicFab

Almost finished The Heist...I am rooting for them but the robbers and the Professor got sloppy and things are unraveling.


----------



## ClassicFab

ManilaMama said:


> I watched episode 1 and was not comfortable with all the sex and nudity.. will there be more or less moving forward? Just wondering



Same. It was all too much.


----------



## ClassicFab

chowlover2 said:


> 2nd season of Imposters starting in March I think on Bravo.



waaaaaaaat?!?!?!?!? I didn't know it got renewed!!! Yessssss!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Shanara Chronicles


----------



## j_87

House of Cards - season 2. Finally started watching this after putting it off for years, binge watched season 1 in a week haha.


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> waaaaaaaat?!?!?!?!? I didn't know it got renewed!!! Yessssss!


They ran a marathon this past Monday. It think it starts up in March! Yes!!


----------



## meowmix318

That '70 Show


----------



## meowmix318

In between That '70 Show, watching Queer Eye. Just saw the 1st episode and loved it! Maybe love it even more than the original


----------



## skyqueen

Frankenstein Chronicles...not for the squeamish but well done!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Frankenstein Chronicles...not for the squeamish but well done!


Is it gory ? It looked interesting from the preview


----------



## chowlover2

meowmix318 said:


> Is it gory ? It looked interesting from the preview


No more than anything else on TV these days. There are 2 seasons available, and I did not see the twist coming at the end of season 1. I know Netflix has the option to film a third, I hope they do as it's really different from a lot of stuff on TV.


----------



## TadPlaid

Fresh Meat


----------



## frick&frack

Stranger Things 2...it was worth the wait!


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Stranger Things 2...it was worth the wait!


I haven't watched it yet and am saving it


----------



## kemilia

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. 

I tried it when it was first on and didn't care for it, I tried again and it is pretty nuts. I like it!


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> Is it gory ? It looked interesting from the preview





chowlover2 said:


> No more than anything else on TV these days. There are 2 seasons available, and I did not see the twist coming at the end of season 1. I know Netflix has the option to film a third, I hope they do as it's really different from a lot of stuff on TV.


As Chow said, not more then anything else on TV today, although I think a bit more graphic. But we are dealing with Frankenstein so body parts, galvanism, immortality, grave robbing, etc. are part of the story. I hope they make a 3rd season...terrific atmosphere!


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> As Chow said, not more then anything else on TV today, although I think a bit more graphic. But we are dealing with Frankenstein so body parts, galvanism, immortality, grave robbing, etc. are part of the story. I hope they make a 3rd season...terrific atmosphere!


Are you watching " The Alienist " on TBS? It's really good too!


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Are you watching " The Alienist " on TBS? It's really good too!


No...but that's on my radar. I read the book, terrific!


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> I haven't watched it yet and am saving it



It’s fantastic! You won’t be disappointed. I saved it until after the Olympics (I remember you were saving it too), & it was definitely worth the extra wait. I also enjoyed the behind the scenes series (I think it’s called beyond stranger things...Netflix started playing it automatically right after I finished season 2).


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> It’s fantastic! You won’t be disappointed. I saved it until after the Olympics (I remember you were saving it too), & it was definitely worth the extra wait. I also enjoyed the behind the scenes series (I think it’s called beyond stranger things...Netflix started playing it automatically right after I finished season 2).


I also added that to my watch list. As soon as this quarter is over I may be able to watch a little bit more of my Netflix.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Are you watching " The Alienist " on TBS? It's really good too!


Started last night...watched 3 episodes. Excellent! I lived in Manhattan for 15 years, right down the street from Bellevue Hospital. A lot of action going on there in those days 
Thanks Chow for the recommendation


----------



## SWlife

Call the Midwife. Loved the book. Enjoying the series. 
Started season 3 of Crazy Exgirlfriend. I take that series in small doses. 
I was CRAZY over queer eye. I live in Georgia and was gratified that the sweetness of Southerners in small towns was portrayed. We have funny accents but we are not stupid. [emoji4]


----------



## zinacef

Anybody watch Re-mind?  What is this show about really?


----------



## frick&frack

Can’t wait for season 2 of Lemony Snickett!


----------



## skyqueen

Girlfriend Day and Vengence


----------



## ClassicFab

Hap and Leonard


----------



## Freckles1

The Frankenstein Chronicles


----------



## CourtneyMc22

The End of the F***king World....really loved it! Super short.


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> Hap and Leonard


I love Hap & Leonard! New season premieres Wed on Sundance.


----------



## Frivole88

The End of F***king World.


----------



## StylishMD

Seven Seconds  and Real Housewives of NY second season back in the day before surgery and camera filters (I'm recuperating from surgery so lots of free time )


----------



## meowmix318

StylishMD said:


> Seven Seconds  and Real Housewives of NY second season back in the day before surgery and camera filters (I'm recuperating from surgery so lots of free time )


Just what the doctor orderd, rest & relaxation and binge watching Netflix. Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## SWlife

StylishMD said:


> Seven Seconds  and Real Housewives of NY second season back in the day before surgery and camera filters (I'm recuperating from surgery so lots of free time )



Hope your recovery goes very well.


----------



## smile4me6

7 Seconds is a must see


----------



## lulilu

Sneaky Pete is back for Season 2.


----------



## Frivole88

super short indeed. i finished the whole season in like one day 


CourtneyMc22 said:


> The End of the F***king World....really loved it! Super short.


----------



## Alexenjie

The last episodes of the first season of Jessica Jones because Net Flex is releasing part or all of season 2, I think today. It was a year and a half ago (or longer) since the first season came out. I had forgotten how much I like this show and I've never seen any tv or movies with Marvel characters until now (it's not my normal type of show).


----------



## buzzytoes

The Magicians. I have no idea how I never saw this on regular TV.


----------



## frick&frack

buzzytoes said:


> The Magicians. I have no idea how I never saw this on regular TV.



I love this show!


----------



## StylishMD

gacats said:


> Hope your recovery goes very well.


Thanks so much Gacats


----------



## StylishMD

meowmix318 said:


> Just what the doctor orderd, rest & relaxation and binge watching Netflix. Hope you have a speedy recovery


Thanks so much Meomix!


----------



## SWlife

lulilu said:


> Sneaky Pete is back for Season 2.



I began the first episode of season 2, realized I’d completely forgotten everything, backed up to season 1, episode 1. Seems it’s the best way to go....


----------



## frick&frack

Rewatching Jessica Jones season 1 before I watch season 2. I wasn’t going to watch season 2 because I didn’t really like season 1, but I can’t resist. Now I’m realizing that season 1 was ok. The episode that turned me against the show was the one where the lawyer’s wife died. That was just too much for me after everything else dark & violent in this show. Hopefully season 2 will be better.


----------



## tweegy

I just finished Jessica jones Season 2... gotta say Trish annoyed me and Malcom a bit but good with a few question marks on the storyline


----------



## ClassicFab

chowlover2 said:


> I love Hap & Leonard! New season premieres Wed on Sundance.



Thank you *Chowlover2*! I need to set my DVR


----------



## chowlover2

ClassicFab said:


> Thank you *Chowlover2*! I need to set my DVR


I just watched the first episode, it's going to be good!


----------



## Frivole88

I'm starting to watch Santa Clarita Diet. it's funny, hilarious and lots of gore.


----------



## SWlife

Flint Town.


----------



## coronita

Finished Portlandia and now watching Everything Sucks. (It's just okay)


----------



## raffifi

Jessica Jones Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> I just finished Jessica jones Season 2... gotta say Trish annoyed me and Malcom a bit but good with a few question marks on the storyline



Finished watching. Agree completely. I’d like to punch Trish.


----------



## smile4me6

Watching Ozark now.....LOVE


----------



## frick&frack

Money for nothing


----------



## canto bight

Peaky Blinders


----------



## Sibelle

Because of my next vacation in Scotland, I started watching Outlander two weeks ago and now I am obsessed .
Didn´t see that coming .


----------



## coutureinatl

If you want something hysterical, watch Nailed It. I started it a few nights ago but needed to switch to day time watching because I was laughing too much that I woke up DH

Here's a snippet of what to expect


----------



## SWlife

coutureinatl said:


> If you want something hysterical, watch Nailed It. I started it a few nights ago but needed to switch to day time watching because I was laughing too much that I woke up DH
> 
> Here's a snippet of what to expect




Ok, you sold me on this. I’ll start it tomorrow. While DH is at work.


----------



## frick&frack

coutureinatl said:


> If you want something hysterical, watch Nailed It. I started it a few nights ago but needed to switch to day time watching because I was laughing too much that I woke up DH



Was wondering if that was any good. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## meowmix318

coutureinatl said:


> If you want something hysterical, watch Nailed It. I started it a few nights ago but needed to switch to day time watching because I was laughing too much that I woke up DH
> 
> Here's a snippet of what to expect


From the preview that I saw in my Netflix notification, it definitely looked funny to watch but didn't think anything of it. But I may reconsider


----------



## finer_woman

coutureinatl said:


> If you want something hysterical, watch Nailed It. I started it a few nights ago but needed to switch to day time watching because I was laughing too much that I woke up DH
> 
> Here's a snippet of what to expect


I started watching this weekend with my 9 year old son.  Sooo funny! The pirate donuts almost killed us.


----------



## Love4MK

_Blue Bloods_ Season 6


----------



## imgg

Being Human USA version


----------



## SWlife

Wild Wild Country about the Rajneesh compound in Oregon back in the early ‘80’s. I had completely forgotten this incident.


----------



## zinacef

Tabular Rasa a Belgian show. One of the best out there!


----------



## meowmix318

Santa Clarita Diet Season 2


----------



## SouthTampa

coutureinatl said:


> If you want something hysterical, watch Nailed It. I started it a few nights ago but needed to switch to day time watching because I was laughing too much that I woke up DH
> 
> Here's a snippet of what to expect



Was that Iris Apfel thst I saw quickly?


----------



## kemilia

SouthTampa said:


> Was that Iris Apfel thst I saw quickly?


I don't think so, but she is wearing similar glasses (but I may be wrong). I love Iris, I would give anything to be able to look through her jewelry.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Into the Badlands.


----------



## meowmix318

Watched a few episodes of Nailed It and laughed quite a bit, especially during the 2nd episode


----------



## egak

Girls Incarcerated


----------



## lil_peanut

Joel McHale


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just finished Queer Eye and I really loved it!!


----------



## meowmix318

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just finished Queer Eye and I really loved it!!


Isn't it a good show ? Some of the episodes made me teary eyed


----------



## SWlife

I live in very small town Georgia & LOVE that we are portrayed as adorably idiosyncratic but not stupid or backward. 

Did you love when Jonathan said, almost as a throwaway line “I love straight people!”


----------



## SWlife

I found a British show NIGHTMARE TENANTS, SLUM LANDLORDS. 
It struck me that in the UK, renters have more rights than the property owners.


----------



## Yoshi1296

meowmix318 said:


> Isn't it a good show ? Some of the episodes made me teary eyed



Yes!! Definitely teary-eyed at some points. Really loved the show overall.



gacats said:


> I live in very small town Georgia & LOVE that we are portrayed as adorably idiosyncratic but not stupid or backward.
> 
> Did you love when Jonathan said, almost as a throwaway line “I love straight people!”



I liked that as well. Jonathan is my favorite out of all of them. Soooo funny!!!


----------



## randr21

Girls Incarcerated


----------



## frick&frack

gacats said:


> I found a British show NIGHTMARE TENANTS, SLUM LANDLORDS.
> It struck me that in the UK, renters have more rights than the property owners.



They do here too...


----------



## frick&frack

Grand Design
Big dreams, small spaces [emoji173]️
Love your garden [emoji173]️


----------



## Yoshi1296

meowmix318 said:


> Isn't it a good show ? Some of the episodes made me teary eyed





gacats said:


> I live in very small town Georgia & LOVE that we are portrayed as adorably idiosyncratic but not stupid or backward.
> 
> Did you love when Jonathan said, almost as a throwaway line “I love straight people!”



Just wanted to let y'all know that they were just confirmed for a second season today!! I wonder where they will be going next!


----------



## Frivole88

Santa Clarita Diet Season 2


----------



## meowmix318

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know that they were just confirmed for a second season today!! I wonder where they will be going next!


Thanks for the information


----------



## randr21

Cold Justice, marathon of investigative mysteries with 2 super smart women leads.


----------



## Belgian22

Seven seconds- superb
The true cost
Stranger things 2


----------



## frick&frack

Wild France


----------



## meowmix318

The world's most extraordinary homes


----------



## sthrncin

Grace and Frankie [emoji23]


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Altered carbon


----------



## Yuki85

The keepers


----------



## cafecreme15

Series of unfortunate events


----------



## frick&frack

cafecreme15 said:


> Series of unfortunate events



Me too (season 2)...love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

frick&frack said:


> Me too (season 2)...love it!


Neil Patrick Harris is unreal!


----------



## meowmix318

That 70's Show


----------



## mdcx

I just finished Season 2 of Occupied, a Norwegian show. Brilliant,


----------



## cafecreme15

mdcx said:


> I just finished Season 2 of Occupied, a Norwegian show. Brilliant,



I love Scandinavian shows! I will check this out, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## skyqueen

Dr. Foster...season 2


----------



## Frivole88

Narcos -season 3... it is quite good but i still miss Pablo E.


----------



## canto bight

Peaky Blinders still, I am madly in love with this show and Joe Cole and Paul Anderson.


----------



## chowlover2

canto bight said:


> Peaky Blinders still, I am madly in love with this show and Joe Cole and Paul Anderson.


Next season 2019-, wish it was much sooner.


----------



## finer_woman

cafecreme15 said:


> Series of unfortunate events





frick&frack said:


> Me too (season 2)...love it!


My son and I just couldn't get into this for some reason.  Maybe we'll give it another shot.


----------



## SWlife

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know that they were just confirmed for a second season today!! I wonder where they will be going next!



Excellent!


----------



## canto bight

chowlover2 said:


> Next season 2019-, wish it was much sooner.



I’m on the second season right now, I might take a long break between the third and fourth seasons to stretch it out!


----------



## mdcx

The Killing (US version). Just started this and am loving Joel Kinnaman in this role after only seeing him in House of Cards before.


----------



## chowlover2

mdcx said:


> The Killing (US version). Just started this and am loving Joel Kinnaman in this role after only seeing him in House of Cards before.


It's good and I found the ending to be quite a surprise.


----------



## frick&frack

finer_woman said:


> My son and I just couldn't get into this for some reason.  Maybe we'll give it another shot.



It’s definitely odd. It’s not for everyone. I think it’s creative & hilarious.


----------



## frick&frack

Doc Martin


----------



## sarasmom

In the past few weeks, all really good:

Collateral 
Seven seconds
Wild wild country


Watching Flint town now


----------



## mdcx

sarasmom said:


> In the past few weeks, all really good:
> 
> Collateral
> Seven seconds
> Wild wild country
> 
> 
> Watching Flint town now


Collateral is on my list to watch, Carey Mulligan is such a great actor.


----------



## Frivole88

i've been binge watching *Breaking Bad*. now trying to see if i can squeeze *Irreplaceable You* in between.


----------



## frick&frack

A man & his dogs


----------



## beekmanhill

Collateral (Carey Mulligan is so good)
Finishing last season of Bosch to be ready for new season starting tonight I think.


----------



## frick&frack

The great interior design challenge


----------



## skyqueen

Penny Dreadful...again


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Penny Dreadful...again


Me too! So far I have watched it 3 times. I recommend The Frankenstein Chronicles since you like PD.


----------



## beekmanhill

After watching some of the new Bosch yesterday, I realized it is on Amazon Prime, not Netflix.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Me too! So far I have watched it 3 times. I recommend The Frankenstein Chronicles since you like PD.


I've already watched The Frankenstein Chronicles...very good! I'm on season 3 of PD and I must say the worst ending, a shame! But I loved seasons 1 & 2.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I've already watched The Frankenstein Chronicles...very good! I'm on season 3 of PD and I must say the worst ending, a shame! But I loved seasons 1 & 2.



I’m slowly working my way through PD. It’s often too scary for me, so I have to take a break. [emoji16]


----------



## coconutsboston

AHS Asylum


----------



## CobaltBlu

Money Heist (Casa de Papel) love this show.


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> I've already watched The Frankenstein Chronicles...very good! I'm on season 3 of PD and I must say the worst ending, a shame! But I loved seasons 1 & 2.


Totally agree about season 3 of PD. If you didn't see The Alienist when it was on cable watch for it, another good one.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Totally agree about season 3 of PD. If you didn't see The Alienist when it was on cable watch for it, another good one.


I did...as well as the book. Terrific! Love these period horror shows


----------



## frick&frack

Chef’s Table (it’s fantastic)
Tale of Tales


----------



## melissatrv

Troy: Fall of a City.  So far only 2 episodes in, not sure it is worth it.  Very poor characterization and so many actors look alike.


----------



## meowmix318

The Crown, 2nd season 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

melissatrv said:


> Troy: Fall of a City.  So far only 2 episodes in, not sure it is worth it.  Very poor characterization and so many actors look alike.



Lol that’s what I thought. I called it quits on episode 3


----------



## Frivole88

Riverdale

American Horror Story: Asylum


----------



## finer_woman

Aggretsuko


----------



## ManilaMama

Money Heist. Just finished 2 seasons. I recommend this. It has a few slow moments but is quite riveting in general!


----------



## skyqueen

Hemlock Grove


----------



## MarvelGirl

Lost in Space


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Re-watching The Americans


----------



## Freckles1

Marco Polo


----------



## coconutsboston

The Fall


----------



## Frivole88

Dismissed


----------



## randr21

Aggretsuko


----------



## okiern1981

Flashback night:  twin peaks.


----------



## zinacef

3%


----------



## frick&frack

Land Girls


----------



## coconutsboston

AHS Coven


----------



## skyqueen

coconutsboston said:


> AHS Coven


My favorite AHS season! Jessica Lange


----------



## frick&frack

The Paradise


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> The Paradise


That's a good one!


----------



## haruhii

Lost in space


----------



## SWlife

Nurse Jackie, from the beginning.


----------



## cafecreme15

Parenthood


----------



## zinacef

Rain


----------



## mdcx

I am waiting for the new show 'Safe' starring Michael C. Hall to come on. It's supposed to go live May 10.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safe_(TV_series)


----------



## floodette

Black Mirror


----------



## mdcx

'Safe' is on Netflix now. A really great show, British, everyone has secrets. Michael C. Hall is great in it.


----------



## skyqueen

mdcx said:


> 'Safe' is on Netflix now. A really great show, British, everyone has secrets. Michael C. Hall is great in it.


Started watching this, too. Great so far. At times I see a little bit of Dexter in Michael C. Hall.


----------



## Alice1979

The Killing Season 4 (almost done)
Stranger Things 2
Colony Season 2


----------



## meowmix318

Despicable Me 3


----------



## MarvelGirl

Anon


----------



## chowlover2

Safe.


----------



## j_87

Ali Wong: Hard Knock Wife


----------



## Frivole88

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## michellem

Jane the Virgin


----------



## Freckles1

Crossing Lines


----------



## ScottyGal

13 Reasons Why Season 2


----------



## egak

The Kissing Booth.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Sensitive Skin...starting Evil Genuis


----------



## cafecreme15

About to start 13 reasons why season 3!


----------



## cafecreme15

cafecreme15 said:


> About to start 13 reasons why season 3!



I mean season 2


----------



## meowmix318

Breadwinner


----------



## Vanessa708

The Killing and The Crown


----------



## coconutsboston

Finishing up 13 Reasons Why Season 2


----------



## skyqueen

Sensitive Skin


----------



## chowlover2

Retribution


----------



## frick&frack

Altered carbon


----------



## Frivole88

13 Reasons Why Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

Lost in space


----------



## roses5682

Safe


----------



## tweegy

roses5682 said:


> Safe



OMG! I tried watching this and fell asleep!


----------



## roses5682

tweegy said:


> OMG! I tried watching this and fell asleep!



I enjoyed it. Took a bit but got into it.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> OMG! I tried watching this and fell asleep!


It's really good. I just had a hard time with Michael Hall and his British accent. He will always be Dexter to me.


----------



## tweegy

roses5682 said:


> I enjoyed it. Took a bit but got into it.



It looked good! But I dunno.. I straight up capped out! LOL gotta give it another go if same thing happens then I know what to do when I can’t sleep! [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> It's really good. I just had a hard time with Michael Hall and his British accent. He will always be Dexter to me.



Girl same! 

When bit started with the funeral I was like ‘oh! Dexter did it!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Girl same!
> 
> When bit started with the funeral I was like ‘oh! Dexter did it!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Black mirror


----------



## ClassicFab

skyqueen said:


> Sensitive Skin



I loved it! I wish there were more seasons


----------



## mbaldino

13 reasons why


----------



## Frivole88

Grace and Frankie


----------



## meowmix318

Umbreakable Kimmy Schmidt,  4th (and last) season


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wheelman (with my Dad. He just turned 70 in April. I LOVE watching Netflix with him).


----------



## beekmanhill

Dr Foster, season one.  Excellent.


----------



## frick&frack

Escape to the continent


----------



## coconutsboston

Evil Genius


----------



## meowmix318

Just finished watching Newsies. So excited to see the musical live this Wednesday


----------



## mdcx

Designated Survivor. I really like Keifer Sutherland in this role.


----------



## sarasmom

mdcx said:


> Designated Survivor. I really like Keifer Sutherland in this role.



This was canceled. It started out good but just went downhill.


----------



## Frivole88

Riverdale Season 2


----------



## mdcx

sarasmom said:


> This was canceled. It started out good but just went downhill.


Oh that's a shame.


----------



## coconutsboston

AHS Freak Show


----------



## clu13

Evil genius


----------



## michellem

100% Hotter


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The Let Down


----------



## frick&frack

Sense 8

Absolutely fantastic. I wish it was going to continue.


----------



## chowlover2

The Staircase.


----------



## randr21

Hedy Lamarr, amazing woman.


----------



## pmburk

The Staircase.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Rewatched the first 10 episodes of the Staircase and almost done with the 3 updates. IMO, it's the best true crime docuseries ever made, which is crazy since it was made before the recent "true crime" trend.


----------



## ClassicFab

The Staircase
Unbreakable Kimmy Schimdt


----------



## lulilu

Binge watched The Staircase.  I really enjoyed it.  Fascinating that the defense team allowed the filmmakers such access.  I read that originally the prosecution was allowing access but then decided against it.  Would have been nice to see both sides, but given what came out about the expert, maybe best kept secret.

I do remember the original reporting on this, but still enjoyed it.


----------



## michellem

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Frivole88

It Follows


----------



## floodette

currently binge watching storage wars, canada version


----------



## skyqueen

lulilu said:


> Binge watched The Staircase.  I really enjoyed it.  Fascinating that the defense team allowed the filmmakers such access.  I read that originally the prosecution was allowing access but then decided against it.  Would have been nice to see both sides, but given what came out about the expert, maybe best kept secret.
> 
> I do remember the original reporting on this, but still enjoyed it.


Thanks for the review...next on my list!


----------



## j_87

Set It Up

Also started season 2 of Queer Eye


----------



## Frivole88

Cargo


----------



## mdcx

I started to watch Season 2 of Marcella. Loved this show, but the victims of the crimes this season are children so I don't think I will be able to keep watching.


----------



## meowmix318

Queer Eye Season 2! Can't wait, the 1st season was fantastic


----------



## Zzyzx

Portlandia


----------



## meowmix318

Coco

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frivole88

The Lazarus Effect


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Fisher’s murder mysteries


----------



## chowlover2

Evil Genius.


----------



## SWlife

Set It Up. So funny!


----------



## mdcx

gacats said:


> Set It Up. So funny!


I saw the preview for this and it does look like a fun watch. Zoey Deutch, the lead actress is Lea Thompson's daughter!


----------



## finer_woman

mdcx said:


> I saw the preview for this and it does look like a fun watch. Zoey Deutch, the lead actress is Lea Thompson's daughter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112322


Thanks for sharing,  didn't know that.  She's adorable in the movie.


----------



## michellem

House Doctor


----------



## Love4MK

Not on Netflix, but Hulu:

Lucifer (Season 2)
Let me tell you, super cheesy show, but highly addicting.  The character of Lucifer makes the watch worthwhile!  And he's incredibly easy to look at ...


----------



## raffifi

Love4MK said:


> Not on Netflix, but Hulu:
> 
> Lucifer (Season 2)
> Let me tell you, super cheesy show, but highly addicting.  The character of Lucifer makes the watch worthwhile!  And he's incredibly easy to look at ...



I love Lucifer. It's just fun to watch (where I live it's on netflix)

currently watching: Luke Cage Season 2


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ibiza and Shenara Chronicles


----------



## skyqueen

Bombshell...Hedy Lamar Story. 
Fascinating


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Bombshell...Hedy Lamar Story.
> Fascinating



Put that in my queue the other day. Can’t wait to watch. Love her.


----------



## sthrncin

The Last Jedi.


----------



## frick&frack

sthrncin said:


> The Last Jedi.



Me too thanks to your post! I didn’t know it was out yet. Thanks [emoji253]


----------



## mdcx

Not on Netflix, but 'Dietland'. Wow, so amazing.


----------



## minimom

We have been binge watching Wanted and love it, plus the scenery is amazing.


----------



## Love4MK

Not on Netflix but Lucifer season 3.
I've fallen in love with this silly little show!


----------



## sarasmom

Watching Safe. So good!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TNgypsy

finishing Evil Genius





sarasmom said:


> Watching Safe. So good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I couldn’t get into this. Maybe I should try it again. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Good Girls


----------



## MarvelGirl

Benji (2018)


----------



## meowmix318

Finished Riverdale and really liked the show. Looking forward to the 3rd season in the fall. 

Just started season 2 of Nailed It


----------



## randr21

Kiss me first


----------



## ML_chanel

Hulu-bravo reruns!


----------



## michellem

Money for Nothing


----------



## Love4MK

Jane the Virgin (season 1)
Not a show I'd typically go for but it's adorable!


----------



## frick&frack

Luke Cage season 2


----------



## Rouge H

Anne with an E


----------



## atx13

Hormones, cooking on high


----------



## 336

The Handmaiden!!


----------



## imgg

Doctor Foster- better than I anticipated.


----------



## edollasign

Anne with an E, Season 2


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

The crown season 2


----------



## MarvelGirl

edollasign said:


> Anne with an E, Season 2



Going to watch this today! Looking forward to it!


----------



## sarasmom

The Staircase, binge watching, it's so good


----------



## chowlover2

sarasmom said:


> The Staircase, binge watching, it's so good


I agree!


----------



## coconutsboston

100% hotter


----------



## Love4MK

Limitless (Season 1)
It's okay.  I'm having a hard time finding anything that sucks me in on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon.  Nothing is really making me want to binge watch.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Just finished season 2 of Fauda


----------



## MarvelGirl

White Fang


----------



## mdcx

Good Girls. I always found Mae Whitman so annoying in Parenthood but really like her in this. The other two actresses are great also.


----------



## chowlover2

Love4MK said:


> Limitless (Season 1)
> It's okay.  I'm having a hard time finding anything that sucks me in on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon.  Nothing is really making me want to binge watch.


Did you watch Goliath on Amazon? I enjoyed the first season and will get to season 2 by the weekend. I also liked Sneaky Pete.


----------



## Swanky

This thread is Netflix only please 

Anyone is welcome to start a new thread for the others!


----------



## Frivole88

You Get Me


----------



## meowmix318

Love4MK said:


> Limitless (Season 1)
> It's okay.  I'm having a hard time finding anything that sucks me in on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon.  Nothing is really making me want to binge watch.


Try black mirror


----------



## Love4MK

meowmix318 said:


> Try black mirror



I have heard good things about this one so I may give it a go at some point.  Thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

White Gold


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Somewhere Between


----------



## meowmix318

The fall


----------



## morgan20

Just finished Good Girls...very good


----------



## ClassicFab

Luke Cage season 2
Alfre Woodward's acting is annoying me...I've seen her do better than this so I'm so confused


----------



## frick&frack

ClassicFab said:


> Luke Cage season 2
> Alfre Woodward's acting is annoying me...I've seen her do better than this so I'm so confused



I was bothered by her character this season too, but I attributed it to a bad storyline. I didn’t buy the love interest AT ALL...no chemistry.  Also her character went full insane bad guy, so there wasn’t a lot of depth IMO. 

What do you think?


----------



## ClassicFab

frick&frack said:


> I was bothered by her character this season too, but I attributed it to a bad storyline. I didn’t buy the love interest AT ALL...no chemistry.  Also her character went full insane bad guy, so there wasn’t a lot of depth IMO.
> 
> What do you think?



I agree! 100% The storyline this season did not seem cohesive at all. I feel the first few episodes were pretty good and it started to fall apart around episode 5. I was wondering if there were new writers/directors this season or something. :-/


----------



## sthrncin

Lost in Space and on Hulu Castle Rock


----------



## SWlife

OITNB! New season streaming right now.


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> OITNB! New season streaming right now.


I'm looking forward to watching it


----------



## randr21

Orange is pretty interesting this season. On my last ep.


----------



## Frivole88

Room


----------



## Pinkalicious

I forgot about OITNB.. I think I left off somewhere in season 3!

I’m onto season 2 of Riverdale. Loved season 1 when I watched it last year.

I was also in the middle of Grey’s, Lost in Space, Crazy Ex GF, Queen of the South.

I like to jump shows unless something really sucks me in then I’ll binge watch the season


----------



## ClassicFab

I started a show Welcome to the Family last night. I believe it is originally Spanish/Catalan. The first episode played and now the second won't. :-/ 

I wonder if it got pulled from US Netflix within the time I finished the first episode lol.


----------



## Love4MK

Blue Bloods (Season 7)


----------



## meowmix318

Merlin. 

Thank you frick&frack for the suggestion. I'm very behind on my to watch list. At some point I will eventually watch the rest of the Marvel shows and Stranger Things (season 2)


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Merlin.
> 
> Thank you frick&frack for the suggestion. I'm very behind on my to watch list. At some point I will eventually watch the rest of the Marvel shows and Stranger Things (season 2)



Do you like Merlin? I thought it was cute.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Do you like Merlin? I thought it was cute.


I watched the 1st episode and liked it so far


----------



## SWlife

I tried Charmed. Way too cheesy for me, even when I tried to go along with the cheese factor. 
I’m trying Jane the Virgin but might not be able to stick with that one either. Sigh.


----------



## Yuki85

Terrace House - opening new doors


----------



## Frivole88

Meteor Garden


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Insatiable, I only watched it because of all the negative attention it got. Petition due to the trailer. But it's one of the funniest shows and very cleverly done.


----------



## frick&frack

Escape to the continent


----------



## meowmix318

Pinkcaviar said:


> Insatiable, I only watched it because of all the negative attention it got. Petition due to the trailer. But it's one of the funniest shows and very cleverly done.


I saw the 1st 4 episodes so far and thought it was okay. I'm planning on watching all of the episodes to see how it ends


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## c.lv__cats

The Office.

It’s my boyfriend’s 3rd run through of the series and my first consecutive run through!


----------



## wantitneedit

Lucifer. Love it!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Great British baking show. I held off watching it for so long. Now I see why it’s a well loved show. It’s delightful! I’m hooked.


----------



## frick&frack

Lady Zhuge said:


> Schitt’s Creek



This might be my favorite sitcom ever. Seinfeld would be the only competition.


----------



## kemilia

Lady Zhuge said:


> Schitt’s Creek


I love this show! I read an article that said based on the previous seasons, the latest season (I don't get POP) should drop on Netflix in October. I sure do hope so. I think I saw "David" in an online Macy's video ad recently too.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

kemilia said:


> I love this show! I read an article that said based on the previous seasons, the latest season (I don't get POP) should drop on Netflix in October. I sure do hope so. I think I saw "David" in an online Macy's video ad recently too.



That’s awesome! I’m looking forward to another season. David is my favorite character. I saw the actor Daniel Levy in a Nordstrom ad during the anniversary sale.


----------



## vixen18

Insatiable.... 8 episodes in, I quite like the show so far


----------



## pukasonqo

just finished the 11 eps of sojornen (bordertown)
watched marching orders
now in need of finding something else!


----------



## egak

To all the boys I've loved before.


----------



## skyqueen

Tab Hunter Confidential


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Anyone watch stand up comedy on Netflix? 

I highly recommend the 2 Ali Wong specials (Baby Cobra, Hard Knock Wife). She is hilarious and super relatable as a mother and wife.  

Hannah Gadsby’s Nanette is terrific as well.


----------



## frick&frack

^I’ve watched both of Dave Chappelle’s specials, & they’re fantastic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Hannah Gadsby: Nanette*

Brilliant, vital and heartbreaking.


----------



## kemilia

Lady Zhuge said:


> That’s awesome! I’m looking forward to another season. David is my favorite character. I saw the actor Daniel Levy in a Nordstrom ad during the anniversary sale.


You know--maybe it was Nordstroms where I saw him (I do too much looking at sales online). My satellite company carries the POP channel but I spend way too much money on it as it is, not going to add channels when patience is free.


----------



## coniglietta

magic for humans
million pound menu


----------



## chowlover2

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
Like Father


----------



## randr21

Justice served. Murderous affairs


----------



## SWlife

skyqueen said:


> Tab Hunter Confidential



Don’t you just adore him? I was so shocked that he recently passed away. He seems so healthy in the film.


----------



## chowlover2

The Sinner, season 1


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
> Like Father



I put both of those on my list. Please let me know what you think of them.


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> I put both of those on my list. Please let me know what you think of them.


I liked them both for different reasons. I love period pics and lots of actors from Downton Abbey and Daario from Game of Thrones. A good story too.  Like Father a comedy, slow to start, but once into I enjoyed. It's mindless, but I love Kristen Bell and Kelsey Grammar.


----------



## skyqueen

gacats said:


> Don’t you just adore him? I was so shocked that he recently passed away. He seems so healthy in the film.


Seemed like such a nice guy and looked FANTASTIC...I thought the same thing! He had to be 83 when that documentary was made. An accomplished horseman, too!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> I liked them both for different reasons. I love period pics and lots of actors from Downton Abbey and Daario from Game of Thrones. A good story too.  Like Father a comedy, slow to start, but once into I enjoyed. It's mindless, but I love Kristen Bell and Kelsey Grammar.



Thanks. I’m looking forward to watching both.


----------



## frick&frack

Frontier


----------



## chowlover2

Stay Here!


----------



## TinksDelite

I am a Killer


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Stay Here!



I put that in my queue too


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> I put that in my queue too


I love home improvement shows!


----------



## mdcx

chowlover2 said:


> Stay Here!


I noticed it has Genevieve Gorder in it, and I have liked her since I saw 'Genevieve's Renovation'.


----------



## chowlover2

mdcx said:


> I noticed it has Genevieve Gorder in it, and I have liked her since I saw 'Genevieve's Renovation'.


Yes, and it's good. The concept money making income property. The first episode is a houseboat. It's different and I like it!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, and it's good. The concept money making income property. The first episode is a houseboat. It's different and I like it!



I love this show! Started watching last night.


----------



## michellem

The staircase


----------



## frick&frack

Call the midwife


----------



## chowlover2

The Investigator


----------



## canto bight

Late, but Narcos.


----------



## Tartlet

I just finished Animal Kingdom season 2.   Sooo good.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished 13 Reasons Why and caught up on Terrace House Opening New Doors. Now watching Ozark season 2.


----------



## kemilia

Just finished Insatiable--it was entertaining, I never knew what to expect though it made me have a dream about cake one night.

Also deep into Ozark again.


----------



## michellem

The great British baking show


----------



## randr21

Paradise pd... if you or your guy likes family guy, this is it x 100


----------



## chowlover2

The Witness


----------



## TinksDelite

Just watched 'Iris'
Gosh I want to be like her when I 'grow up'!


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> Just watched 'Iris'
> Gosh I want to be like her when I 'grow up'!


She's fabulous isn't she?


----------



## chowlover2

Shetland


----------



## frick&frack

TinksDelite said:


> Just watched 'Iris'
> Gosh I want to be like her when I 'grow up'!





chowlover2 said:


> She's fabulous isn't she?



Iris Apfel is my hero [emoji178]


----------



## TNgypsy

Ozark S2


----------



## meowmix318

Punisher finally


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Punisher finally



Loved it


----------



## BelaS

Cable Girls


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Midsomer Murders


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Loved it


So far so good


----------



## chowlover2

Kathleen Madigan: Bothering Jesus


----------



## Iluvbags

Up breakable Kimmie Schmidt


----------



## frick&frack

BelaS said:


> Cable Girls



Is it good?


----------



## BelaS

frick&frack said:


> Is it good?



 I was hooked on the show from the first couple of minutes watching it! It’s different!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Rectify


----------



## meowmix318

BelaS said:


> I was hooked on the show from the first couple of minutes watching it! It’s different!


I was also curious with the show when I saw it on Netflix. Thank you for the info


----------



## egak

Atypical.


----------



## j_87

Insatiable


----------



## kemilia

Atypical.


----------



## skyqueen

The Land of Steady Habits
Keeping Hours


----------



## chowlover2

Deadwind


----------



## wee drop o bush

I’ve just finished watching The Crown [emoji146]


----------



## frick&frack

I’ve been watching a lot of the Martin Clunes nature programs (mantas, lions, work horses, lemurs, etc)


----------



## morinakol

Lucifer


----------



## pukasonqo

third season of outlander
started lucifer, a bit cheesy and some of the characters seemed based on buffy’s characters but entertaining


----------



## ClassicFab

La Casa de las Flores


----------



## Frivole88

Sierra Burgess Is a Loser


----------



## wee drop o bush

The DUFF 
Much better than I expected.


----------



## pureplatinum

The Crown - for the second time!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

The dragon prince. Sooo good but sooo short


----------



## Frivole88

Delirium

American Horror Story: Cult


----------



## frick&frack

Anne with an E (my friend finally convinced me to try it. I love the Megan Follows version so much, I thought I’d be disappointed. It’s good so far.)


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Anne with an E (my friend finally convinced me to try it. I love the Megan Follows version so much, I thought I’d be disappointed. It’s good so far.)


I liked the 1st season but haven't has time to watch the 2nd yet


----------



## seahorseinstripes

maniac from cary fukunaga with emma stone and jonah hill. interesting !


----------



## ClassicFab

Cable Girls


----------



## frick&frack

Great British Baking Show Master Class


----------



## meowmix318

Jessica Jones, season 2


----------



## mdcx

I started watching 'The Good Cop' with Josh Groban and Tony Danza but couldn't get into it. Not sure if it's the bad acting or cliche characters or what. Also from the trailer I thought it was a comedy but it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## cloverleigh

Ozark is back and so am I


----------



## DD101

Just finished Ozark - I like it.

Just finished -The Sinner. It was ok.


----------



## Yuki85

The good cop!


----------



## MAGJES

kemilia said:


> I love this show! I read an article that said based on the previous seasons, the latest season (I don't get POP) should drop on Netflix in October. I sure do hope so. I think I saw "David" in an online Macy's video ad recently too.


Yay! Patiently waiting. 
I hope there will be more than the 8 episodes from last season.


----------



## Tivo

pureplatinum said:


> The Crown - for the second time!


Is it really that good? What would you compare it to?


----------



## meowmix318

Just started the 1st episode of Maniac. Here is hoping that it is good


----------



## meowmix318

Looking forward to Schitt’s Creek Season 4, available October 11


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Looking forward to Schitt’s Creek Season 4, available October 11



YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

MaleVolent


----------



## skyqueen

Private Life


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


New season is now available! Schitt Creek season 4


----------



## canto bight

Now that I have finished season five of Bojack Horseman, I think I am going to watch it again eventually in my free time.


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> New season is now available! Schitt Creek season 4



I just got the email! Can’t wait to watch later!!!!! Thanks for the heads up my friend


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> New season is now available! Schitt Creek season 4



Ok so of course I’m binge watching. THE END OF EPISODE 9!!!!! That’s all I can say. Hurry up & watch so we can all chat about it.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Private Life



You hurry up & watch Schitt’s Creek season 4 too!


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Ok so of course I’m binge watching. THE END OF EPISODE 9!!!!! That’s all I can say. Hurry up & watch so we can all chat about it.


Wow already? You know how I watch all my shows slowly lol. I still haven't watched stranger things latest season. But I will definitely jump on this today


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> You hurry up & watch Schitt’s Creek season 4 too!


Binged last night! David


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Wow already? You know how I watch all my shows slowly lol. I still haven't watched stranger things latest season. But I will definitely jump on this today


^oh ok [emoji17][emoji22]

I couldn’t wait at all [emoji16] (I watched stranger things in February I think; can’t believe you haven’t watched yet lol)




skyqueen said:


> Binged last night! David


^SO FANTASTIC!!! I’m going to have to watch the whole season again [emoji23]

So...did you love the end of episode 9???


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Binged last night! David



Wow [emoji15] well so far I rewatched the last episode of season 3 to remind myself of what happened and then watched the 1st episode of season 4 and am halfway through the 2nd episode


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> ^oh ok [emoji17][emoji22]
> 
> I couldn’t wait at all [emoji16] (I watched stranger things in February I think; can’t believe you haven’t watched yet lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ^SO FANTASTIC!!! I’m going to have to watch the whole season again [emoji23]
> 
> So...did you love the end of episode 9???



lol I am very behind but am slowly watching the shows and movies on my watch list. Slowly but surely I will get to Stranger Things


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^oh ok [emoji17][emoji22]
> 
> I couldn’t wait at all [emoji16] (I watched stranger things in February I think; can’t believe you haven’t watched yet lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ^SO FANTASTIC!!! I’m going to have to watch the whole season again [emoji23]
> 
> So...did you love the end of episode 9???


True love


----------



## skyqueen

The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## ria616

Supernatural.. those Winchesters... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bratty1919

Re-watching Hell on Wheels.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finished elite.


----------



## randr21

Just added Cold justice season 3


----------



## frick&frack

Nappily Ever After

Loved it! What a wonderful story.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Nappily Ever After
> 
> Loved it! What a wonderful story.



That is on my list to watch. Also I finally finished Schitt Creek. Loved this season and sad will have to wait a long time for the next season


----------



## floodette

skyqueen said:


> The Haunting of Hill House


am just starting it! looks good so far


----------



## skyqueen

floodette said:


> am just starting it! looks good so far


The acting was surprisingly good...enjoy!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Nappily Ever After
> 
> Loved it! What a wonderful story.


This looked interesting...on my list now!


----------



## phanct

i'm obsessed with terrace house! anyone else watch that on netflix?


----------



## Love4MK

Riverdale (season 2)
Dark Tourist (it's fascinating!)


----------



## jennlt

skyqueen said:


> The Haunting of Hill House


I'm looking forward to watching this series next weekend. Thanks for thumbs up; it's good to know I won't be wasting my time!


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> That is on my list to watch. Also I finally finished Schitt Creek. Loved this season and sad will have to wait a long time for the next season


You will love that movie. 

So how did you like the end of episode 9? I had goosebumps & a smile so big my face hurt.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> This looked interesting...on my list now!



It’s such a great empowering story. You will love it.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> You will love that movie.
> 
> So how did you like the end of episode 9? I had goosebumps & a smile so big my face hurt.


I felt hopeful. Also knowing that there are 12 episodes in season 4, I was glad there were more episodes


----------



## Charles

I started watching The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell, and it's wonderful!
https://www.dailydot.com/upstream/netflix-christine-mcconnell-review/

It's a cooking show...with a linear supernatural storyline.  Let me back up.  I heard about McConnell from Reddit maybe...4 or 5 years ago.  She makes super elaborate cakes and food, but doesn't leave it at that.  She'll style a photoshoot to match, dress up and kind of create a whole story behind her creations.  I thought she was super cool, so kinda had her in the background of my mind.  When I saw this show, I knew I had to check it out, and I'm not disappointed.  I'm really diggin it so far.


----------



## meowmix318

Charles said:


> I started watching The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell, and it's wonderful!
> https://www.dailydot.com/upstream/netflix-christine-mcconnell-review/
> 
> It's a cooking show...with a linear supernatural storyline.  Let me back up.  I heard about McConnell from Reddit maybe...4 or 5 years ago.  She makes super elaborate cakes and food, but doesn't leave it at that.  She'll style a photoshoot to match, dress up and kind of create a whole story behind her creations.  I thought she was super cool, so kinda had her in the background of my mind.  When I saw this show, I knew I had to check it out, and I'm not disappointed.  I'm really diggin it so far.


Sounds interesting


----------



## meowmix318

Charles said:


> I started watching The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell, and it's wonderful!
> https://www.dailydot.com/upstream/netflix-christine-mcconnell-review/
> 
> It's a cooking show...with a linear supernatural storyline.  Let me back up.  I heard about McConnell from Reddit maybe...4 or 5 years ago.  She makes super elaborate cakes and food, but doesn't leave it at that.  She'll style a photoshoot to match, dress up and kind of create a whole story behind her creations.  I thought she was super cool, so kinda had her in the background of my mind.  When I saw this show, I knew I had to check it out, and I'm not disappointed.  I'm really diggin it so far.


Thank you for the recommendation. This show is perfect to get into the Halloween spirit


----------



## wee drop o bush

skyqueen said:


> The Haunting of Hill House



Just finished watching it, I screamed during the dumb waiter scene in episode 3


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Just finished watching it, I screamed during the dumb waiter scene in episode 3


Hello Wee 
I thought it was very well done!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Making A Murderer


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Three Wives, One Husband


----------



## starrynite_87

The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## Love4MK

Daredevil (season 3)
FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> It’s such a great empowering story. You will love it.


You're right...I loved it! Funny how HAIR would bring out the true colors of some involved...both good and bad!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Crown


----------



## frick&frack

Skin wars


----------



## slang

Just finished Making a murderer season 2 and just started rewatching season 1


----------



## pukasonqo

finished season 3 of “lucifer” and starting “sabrina”


----------



## cassisberry

I just started watching BBC's Bodyguard.


----------



## meowmix318

Kim's Convenience


----------



## Freckles1

Bodyguard


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina ❤️


----------



## ClassicFab

The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## skyqueen

The Bodyguard...just terrific! [emoji106]


----------



## skyqueen

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Chilling Adventures of Sabrina [emoji173]️



Is it good? My next show!


----------



## StylishMD

Bodyguard 
LOVED it!


----------



## Love4MK

Scandal (season 1)


----------



## maxmayer

Lucifer, Daredevil


----------



## frick&frack

Knightfall


----------



## Charles

skyqueen said:


> Is it good? My next show!



I'm on ep4, I think, and I'm into it!


----------



## frick&frack

Daredevil season 3...loved it! I didn’t care for seasons 1 & 2 very much, so it surprised me how much I liked season 3.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Daredevil season 3...loved it! I didn’t care for seasons 1 & 2 very much, so it surprised me how much I liked season 3.


Season 3 is on my watch list. Will eventually get to it. But have heard good things about the 3rd season


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sabrina


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Mist


----------



## frick&frack

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Sabrina



I can’t get through it. How did you like it? How scary is it?


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I can’t get through it. How did you like it? How scary is it?


It reminds me of Stranger Things but with witches. A little campy...a little scary. Give it another go!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bodyguard


----------



## simone72

meowmix318 said:


> That is on my list to watch. Also I finally finished Schitt Creek. Loved this season and sad will have to wait a long time for the next season


I’m on second season it’s hilarious !


----------



## meowmix318

simone72 said:


> I’m on second season it’s hilarious !


This show is just the best


----------



## lulilu

House of Cards Season 6

It's pretty crazy and totally unbelievable, but I was binge watching yesterday.  I've watched since the beginning and have to see how it ends.


----------



## justwatchin

Just finished final season of House of Cards. Glad it’s finally over. This was just a mess.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> It reminds me of Stranger Things but with witches. A little campy...a little scary. Give it another go!



I got through 3 episodes last night. Still not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> I got through 3 episodes last night. Still not sure how I feel about it.


On my watch list but it looks a bit juvenile


----------



## skyqueen

lulilu said:


> House of Cards Season 6
> 
> It's pretty crazy and totally unbelievable, but I was binge watching yesterday.  I've watched since the beginning and have to see how it ends.


I used to love this show but this season doesn't do it for me.


----------



## ClassicFab

The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> On my watch list but it looks a bit juvenile



It is a little juvenile, but it’s not bad. It’s getting too scary for me as the season progresses. I had it on today while I was working (didn’t need to fully concentrate on what I was doing). It was easier for me to handle that way because I was mostly looking at my computer screen & listening, not watching the TV. 

I can’t really say I’m enjoying it. Scary & occult-focused things aren’t for me. I’m very sensitive to scary things though, so I think that most people wouldn’t find it scary.


----------



## Love4MK

Scandal (season 2)


----------



## taho

Nailed It! Season2


----------



## meowmix318

taho said:


> Nailed It! Season2


Loved that show


----------



## meowmix318

Anne with an E


----------



## _bellesparadise_

meowmix318 said:


> Looking forward to Schitt’s Creek Season 4, available October 11


 
Just too bad, still waiting for it in Germany


----------



## meowmix318

_bellesparadise_ said:


> Just too bad, still waiting for it in Germany


It will be worth it when it is available for you


----------



## _bellesparadise_

meowmix318 said:


> It will be worth it when it is available for you



Check! It´s on my list now.  Maybe someday, Germany will be ready!


----------



## Charles

Rewatching Gilmore Girls.  Haha!


----------



## frick&frack

_bellesparadise_ said:


> Just too bad, still waiting for it in Germany





meowmix318 said:


> It will be worth it when it is available for you



Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## lulilu

Charles said:


> Rewatching Gilmore Girls.  Haha!



I always knew you were a romantic, Charles!


----------



## Compass Rose

Longmire.  We are binge watching Longmire.


----------



## Charles

lulilu said:


> I always knew you were a romantic, Charles!



Have I ever denied it?


----------



## frick&frack

Sherlock Homes


----------



## jello_1955

Binged on Grace and Frankie.  Never appreciated Lily Tomlin until I stared watching this.  Her comedic timing is perfect.


----------



## frick&frack

The Guernsey literary & potato peel pie society


----------



## skyqueen

Frazier...still good!


----------



## frick&frack

Marco Polo


----------



## TinksDelite

Did some massive binging over the last week or so.. finished The Haunting of Hill House, Making of a Murderer 2, The Outlaw King, and God Knows Where I Am (a depressing documentary)


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Autopsy of Jane Doe, genuinely scary.


----------



## frick&frack

The outlaw king


----------



## frick&frack

Great British Baking Show season 6


----------



## Mrs.Z

The Sinner ....freaky


----------



## Love4MK

Still getting through Scandal, but I find I can't really binge watch it like I can others.  Also started Seven Seconds.


----------



## meowmix318

Glow, season 2


----------



## fettfleck

Just finished Happy. Currently watching Maniac. Both are great.


----------



## Freckles1

Outlaw king
Now onto Narcos Mexico. Good!


----------



## meowmix318

The Kaminsky Method. Reminds me of Grace & Frankie because of the relationship of the main characters


----------



## j_87

I tried to ration out the episodes, but sadly I just finished season 4 of Schitt’s Creek. Really one of my favorite shows.


----------



## frick&frack

j_87 said:


> I tried to ration out the episodes, but sadly I just finished season 4 of Schitt’s Creek. Really one of my favorite shows.



I love it so much! Best sitcom ever.

I watched season 4 all in one day [emoji39]


----------



## frick&frack

Dogs [emoji173]️


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Good Place
Justice Served: Murderous Affairs


----------



## beekmanhill

Bodyguard.  Loved it.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Dogs [emoji173]️


On my watch list


----------



## kemilia

frick&frack said:


> I love it so much! Best sitcom ever.
> 
> I watched season 4 all in one day [emoji39]


I ration it too. I watch a few episodes to start, then slow down. I love this show!


----------



## skyqueen

The Kominsky Method


----------



## imgg

Narcos Mexico


----------



## gelbergirl

Orange is the New Black season 6


----------



## frick&frack

The last kingdom season 3


----------



## meowmix318

Dogs, a great documentary series


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> The Kominsky Method


I loved this show! And I am amazed at how great Michael Douglas looked, I know (seen the pics) he's had work done but it was done well. I hope there is a second season.


----------



## kemilia

frick&frack said:


> I love it so much! Best sitcom ever.
> 
> I watched season 4 all in one day [emoji39]


I read that they did a Christmas episode that will be shown in Canada, but lord knows how long it will take to hit Netflix.


----------



## skyqueen

kemilia said:


> I loved this show! And I am amazed at how great Michael Douglas looked, I know (seen the pics) he's had work done but it was done well. I hope there is a second season.


I loved this show, too...terrific acting. Bittersweet yet very funny! All the celebrity cameos were perfect. Michael Douglas looked good and trim but his hair was spectacular. WOW!


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> Dogs, a great documentary series


Between you and frick & frack, I'll have to watch this!


----------



## frick&frack

kemilia said:


> I read that they did a Christmas episode that will be shown in Canada, but lord knows how long it will take to hit Netflix.


^that’s exciting!




skyqueen said:


> Between you and frick & frack, I'll have to watch this!


^you’ll love it! My favorites were the first episode (seizure dog) & the one with the Yellow Lab in Italy [emoji173]️


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Between you and frick & frack, I'll have to watch this!


It's a really good series. I'm on the last episode as we speak. I never binge watch my shows but I am a huge dog lover


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> ^that’s exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ^you’ll love it! My favorites were the first episode (seizure dog) & the one with the Yellow Lab in Italy [emoji173]️


Ice is a great dog


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> I loved this show, too...terrific acting. Bittersweet yet very funny! All the celebrity cameos were perfect. Michael Douglas looked good and trim but his hair was spectacular. WOW!


I think I read somewhere that Alan Arkin is 84--he's amazing too! Gives me hope for when I'm that age--looks are one thing but to have a sharp mind is the best.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Passengers with Chris Pratt  and Jennifer Lawrence, such a good film


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm going to start The Kominsky Method today.  I've been going through Hinterland, and it is excellent, but its so dark, its actually depressing.  I need something lighter for a break.


----------



## meowmix318

beekmanhill said:


> I'm going to start The Kominsky Method today.  I've been going through Hinterland, and it is excellent, but its so dark, its actually depressing.  I need something lighter for a break.


The kominsky method will do just that


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Narcos: Mexico


----------



## pukasonqo

started watching “happy”


----------



## Sophie-Rose

GIRLBOSS


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> The kominsky method will do just that



Added this to my queue thanks to you [emoji106]


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Added this to my queue thanks to you [emoji106]


Hope you like it


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Added this to my queue thanks to you [emoji106]


You will love it!


----------



## frick&frack

The Nutcracker [emoji173]️ (version with Macaulay Culkin)


----------



## SWlife

How embarrassing to admit- Gossip Girl. Never saw it prior to this. I spend a lot of time saying this to my tablet as I’m watching , “oh my gosh, you stupid kid.”


----------



## Mrs.Z

gacats said:


> How embarrassing to admit- Gossip Girl. Never saw it prior to this. I spend a lot of time saying this to my tablet as I’m watching , “oh my gosh, you stupid kid.”



Ha....I loved that show, the fashion was soooo good!!


----------



## skyqueen

De Palma
Harold and Lillian: A Hollywood Love Story


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^that’s exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ^you’ll love it! My favorites were the first episode (seizure dog) & the one with the Yellow Lab in Italy [emoji173]️


I watched it and loved the seizure dog episode the best, too!


----------



## skyqueen

I have 2 more episodes of Frazier to go having watched 262 episodes already...kind of depressing to finish, like saying goodbye to an old friend


----------



## Tiare

Ozark - Season 2

I haaaaaaaaated the first half of season 1 so much that I would grumble when my husband queued it up for watching each night. Then, it somehow got tolerable and now I really enjoy the show.


----------



## chowlover2

Bodyguard


----------



## kemilia

Narcos Mexico


----------



## meowmix318

Nappily Ever After


----------



## wee drop o bush

Wind River.


----------



## frick&frack

Frontier season 3


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Just finished the The Last Kingdom. I love the pace of the show.


----------



## frick&frack

Great British Baking Show master class


----------



## MYH

Romanoffs


----------



## skyqueen

Dumplin' [emoji106]


----------



## SWlife

Kim’s Convenience. I’m really loving it!


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> Kim’s Convenience. I’m really loving it!


It's pretty funny


----------



## michellem

Nailed It Holiday Edition


----------



## meowmix318

michellem said:


> Nailed It Holiday Edition


That is on my list. I'm hoping it will be just as funny as their regular shows


----------



## michellem

meowmix318 said:


> That is on my list. I'm hoping it will be just as funny as their regular shows



So far it’s very good!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Bodyguard


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dumplin’


----------



## frick&frack

A dog’s life [emoji173]️ (a must watch for any dog lover)


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> A dog’s life [emoji173]️ (a must watch for any dog lover)


Amen to that


----------



## chowlover2

Wind River, was excellent.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> A dog’s life [emoji173]️ (a must watch for any dog lover)



Is that the show on NetFlix?


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Is that the show on NetFlix?


Yes on Netflix and is a new that just came out a few weeks ago


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> Yes on Netflix and is a new that just came out a few weeks ago



Thanks Meow...can't wait to watch. I'm dealing with 19 and 18 year old dogs that are fading fast. They had nice long lives but still heartbreaking. I need a distraction!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Is that the show on NetFlix?



Yes. It’s 45 minutes. Only 1 episode. Wish it was a series. So good.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Meow...can't wait to watch. I'm dealing with 19 and 18 year old dogs that are fading fast. They had nice long lives but still heartbreaking. I need a distraction!



You will love it. It’s about understanding your dog (& how amazing they truly are).


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Meow...can't wait to watch. I'm dealing with 19 and 18 year old dogs that are fading fast. They had nice long lives but still heartbreaking. I need a distraction!


Aww that is so wonderful they lived this long


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Sinner (Season 1) 
Wow, amazing drama!


----------



## chowlover2

wee drop o bush said:


> The Sinner (Season 1)
> Wow, amazing drama!


Season 2 is good too!


----------



## thebagqueen

The Office, over and over. Best show on Netflix IMO


----------



## skyqueen

Travelers  Season 3


----------



## jennlt

skyqueen said:


> Travelers  Season 3



+1 I'm loving it so far!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> Travelers  Season 3


I just started watching this show a few weeks ago and love it. I'm still on season 2 (I like to savor the shows so I watch pretty slow) but so glad season 3 was recently released


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Travelers  Season 3





jennlt said:


> +1 I'm loving it so far!





meowmix318 said:


> I just started watching this show a few weeks ago and love it. I'm still on season 2 (I like to savor the shows so I watch pretty slow) but so glad season 3 was recently released



I’m trying to save season 3 for January. I love that show.


----------



## frick&frack

Tidelander


----------



## Freckles1

Dogs [emoji173]️
The Great British Baking Show - Holidays - hilarious


----------



## skyqueen

The Twilight Zone (original)...Nightmare at 20,000 Feet. 
Classic!


----------



## SWlife

skyqueen said:


> The Twilight Zone (original)...Nightmare at 20,000 Feet.
> Classic!



Is that the one on the plane? Is William Shatner in it?


----------



## kemilia

Bad Blood. 

Kim Coates from Sons of Anarchy is in it and I love him


----------



## skyqueen

gacats said:


> Is that the one on the plane? Is William Shatner in it?


Yes! It's a good one!!! There are several good episodes with "unknown" actors who became famous. Having worked for an airline for 38 years I'm always partial to this episode.


----------



## SWlife

skyqueen said:


> Yes! It's a good one!!! There are several good episodes with "unknown" actors who became famous. Having worked for an airline for 38 years I'm always partial to this episode.



Oh, black & white TV! I know how old we are!
My DH works for an airline right now. Love those flight bennies!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Springsteen on Broadway! Amazing!!


----------



## TinksDelite

The Innocent Man


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen Degeneres relatable


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Ellen Degeneres relatable


How is that? I'm interested but not sure


----------



## kemilia

meowmix318 said:


> How is that? I'm interested but not sure


I watched it last night. It was ok. I don't watch her daytime show so I don't know how her special relates to the "real" Ellen. But boy, did she have a crowd!


----------



## chowlover2

The Innocent Man.


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> How is that? I'm interested but not sure



It was fantastic! Just like all of her other stand up comedy specials if you’ve seen those. So funny.


----------



## skyqueen

Bird Box


----------



## teachgirl789

“Boy Bye”


----------



## michellem

The Christmas Chronicles


----------



## scrpo83

bird box


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Bird Box



How was it?  I just saw it listed when I watched Dumplin’ yesterday.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> How was it?  I just saw it listed when I watched Dumplin’ yesterday.


It was OK to good but I loved Dumplin'!


----------



## SWlife

Dumpling was super cute. 
I won’t be able to watch Bird Box. I can’t manage those types of movies. 

Boss Baby- Back in Business.


----------



## frick&frack

Comedians in cars getting coffee


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Just finished Gipsy.


----------



## Swanky

Bird Box is VERY tense!




chowlover2 said:


> Season 2 is good too!


where did you watch?  It's never been on my Netflix?


----------



## kemilia

Inside the Real Narcos. 

Gives a good view on how the populations of the SA countries responsible for most of the drugs coming into the US live. So sad, they basically have nothing. Their governments just don't care about their peeps, so corrupt. 

Oh and Jason Fox is pretty darn nice to look at too .


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Sinner2.
It was ok, the whydonnit plot wasn’t as enthralling as the first series. Though I do love Harry Amrose.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Also Bird Box. I read the novel 3 years ago and enjoyed it. The movie was good too, even if they changed the nature of the creatures to more overtly evil.


----------



## michellem

Christmas Wedding Planner


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Vanity fair on amazon is soooo good


----------



## Swanky

wee drop o bush said:


> The Sinner2.
> It was ok, the whydonnit plot wasn’t as enthralling as the first series. Though I do love Harry Amrose.


Where did you watch Sinner 2?
It’s not on my Netflix still.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Swanky said:


> Where did you watch Sinner 2?
> It’s not on my Netflix still.



I’m in Northern Ireland, so it’s UK Netflix.


----------



## wee drop o bush

michellem said:


> Christmas Wedding Planner



Is it good? I am tempted.
Also, has anyone watched Derry Girls yet?


----------



## Tuned83

Ozark
Good girls 
Both ok. Ozark better than good girls


----------



## michellem

wee drop o bush said:


> Is it good? I am tempted.
> Also, has anyone watched Derry Girls yet?



Christmas Wedding Planner was SUPER cheesy but ok. I don’t think I’d recommend it lol


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Perfume. 1st episode


----------



## seahorseinstripes

same here ! and i'm hooked




PrairieBagurl said:


> Perfume. 1st episode


----------



## doni

Just watched the Chanel episode of _7 Days Out - World’s Biggest Events _which is the behind the scenes of a Chanel haute couture show. Very nice.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

seahorseinstripes said:


> same here ! and i'm hooked




I’m on episode 5 & I’m also hooked. It was a bit of a slow start but I’ll chop that up to me trying to browse the net on my phone and not fully paying attention.  Hopefully we get more seasons, so often nextflix doesn’t get more seasons on these good shows.


----------



## canto bight

Finished up all three seasons of Broadchurch.  Blown away.


----------



## jng2b

Hooked on Schitt’s Creek. This show is amazing.


----------



## michellem

jng2b said:


> Hooked on Schitt’s Creek. This show is amazing.



It’s one of my absolute favorites!! You will definitely enjoy every second of each episode!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Dr Foster Season 1


----------



## kemilia

michellem said:


> It’s one of my absolute favorites!! You will definitely enjoy every second of each episode!


I totally agree! I watched Home Alone over the holidays and Kevin's mom will be forever Moira to me!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Just started Peaky Blinders after finishing Jack Ryan (amazon not netfllix).


----------



## skyqueen

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Dr Foster Season 1


I thought Dr. Foster was great! Watch the second season..................


----------



## chowlover2

PradaforRada said:


> Just started Peaky Blinders after finishing Jack Ryan (amazon not netfllix).


I loved Peaky Blinders!


----------



## frick&frack

wee drop o bush said:


> Is it good? I am tempted.
> Also, has anyone watched Derry Girls yet?



I just talked to a friend about Derry Girls today. She likes it. I’m going to try it.


----------



## frick&frack

doni said:


> Just watched the Chanel episode of _7 Days Out - World’s Biggest Events _which is the behind the scenes of a Chanel haute couture show. Very nice.



I put this in my queue. Saving it for January (when TV is a wasteland).


----------



## frick&frack

jng2b said:


> Hooked on Schitt’s Creek. This show is amazing.



Funniest sitcom EVER!!! [emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I finished my Designated Survivor season 1 binge yesterday. I’m going to wait before continuing with season. I’m starting Luther with with Parks and Rec sprinkled in.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Kim’s Convenience


----------



## SWlife

Lady Zhuge said:


> Kim’s Convenience



I’m enjoying this show. Trying to ration it since I’m running out of shows that interest me.


----------



## wee drop o bush

frick&frack said:


> I just talked to a friend about Derry Girls today. She likes it. I’m going to try it.



I can translate Derry Girls for you if you need me to


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

chowlover2 said:


> I loved Peaky Blinders!



I only watched one episode. Have a feeling I'm going to have a hard time getting into it lol


----------



## frick&frack

wee drop o bush said:


> I can translate Derry Girls for you if you need me to



Haha...Lucky for me, I don’t have trouble understanding all the UK accents. At this point I watch as much UK TV shows as I do US shows. [emoji173]️[emoji636] [emoji1132]

Watching Derry Girls now [emoji6]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tramps


----------



## TC1

BirdBox. It was good!


----------



## chowlover2

Tidelands


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Black Mirror: Bandersnatch


----------



## morgan20

Bird Box...


----------



## skyqueen

Perfume


----------



## chowlover2

Murder Mountain


----------



## Compass Rose

Binging on House of Cards....


----------



## chowlover2

Compass Rose said:


> Binging on House of Cards....


Are you watching the 6th season? If so, how is it?


----------



## zinacef

Done with 2 seasons of Ozarks , it was really good!
Started Perfume , I don’t know about this yet
Done with Black Mirror. Bandersnatch, got a terrible headache out of it, I thought I was on it good then I was 
lost, might be on re-watch box for me.


----------



## egak

Alexia & Katie.


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Tidelands



How do you like it? I liked it.


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> How do you like it? I liked it.


I like it too. I think the lead ( blonde ) is Chris Hemsworth's wife. The location where it is filmed is just beautiful.


----------



## TinksDelite

Murder Mountain


----------



## michellem

Fuller House


----------



## morgan20

Talking about Bird Box..
Isn’t Trevante Rhodes a fine specimen


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I’m starting The Innocent Man today.


----------



## glamourdoll.

You. I’m so hooked on it!


----------



## j_87

glamourdoll. said:


> You. I’m so hooked on it!



I’ve read the book and can’t wait to get started watching this!


----------



## glamourdoll.

j_87 said:


> I’ve read the book and can’t wait to get started watching this!


I bought the book today and I'm excited to read it!


----------



## lucywife

Tidying up with Marie Condo. I love the book as well.


----------



## kemilia

Derry Girls. 

I had to enable close captioning due to the accents and unfamiliar words but the show made me laugh out loud a lot. Love Sister Michael.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Norsemen. Stupid but funny. Recommend at least trying it out.


----------



## taho

Tidying Up with Marie Kondo


----------



## SWlife

Derry Girls. So funny.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I finished The Innocent Man and started on 7 Days Out. 

Parks and Rec is always my go to.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

You.  First two eps were solid [emoji1417]


----------



## beekmanhill

Began watching The Sinner.


----------



## ClassicFab

Black Mirror Bandersnatch


----------



## harrietvane

MIss Fishers Murder Mysteries


----------



## SWlife

You.


----------



## Love4MK

Person of Interest (season 1)
Not the greatest show I've ever seen, but Jim Caviezel is crazy handsome so I won't complain!


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Season 3: Travelers


----------



## Chel1

Stranger Things for the second time


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chel1 said:


> Stranger Things for the second time



Me too, since the announcement of the release date of Season3. I noticed so much more the second time around.


----------



## Love4MK

Person of Interest (season 2)


----------



## Mimi_09

Reign - S3:E5


----------



## beekmanhill

Finished The Sinner and wanted to watch season two.  It's on Amazon Prime with a fee.   And many of the episodes are still ON DEMAND.  I cant stand the commercials so I"m going to pass until its on Netflix.

Watched a few episodes of Marie Kondo and enjoyed them.  I wish there was a bit more variety though, like maybe a failure?


----------



## Prufrock613

Just watched “Bird Box”- loved it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Doctor Foster


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Money heist. Soooo good


----------



## ClassicFab

Good Girls


----------



## meowmix318

Final season of the series of unfortunate events


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Final season of the series of unfortunate events



Love this series. 3 is the final? [emoji22]


----------



## chowlover2

The Autopsy of Jane Doe


----------



## Charles

harrietvane said:


> MIss Fishers Murder Mysteries



Such a fun show!

I tried hopping on the Tidying Up bandwagon, but I just couldn't.  When she started talking to the clothes, I was out.  Besides, I already fold my shirts similarly.  Haha!


----------



## harrietvane

Charles said:


> Such a fun show!
> 
> I tried hopping on the Tidying Up bandwagon, but I just couldn't.  When she started talking to the clothes, I was out.  Besides, I already fold my shirts similarly.  Haha!


I´m madly in love with Det. Jack Robinson. 

Funny, I was considering Tidying Up next, but talking to clothes would weird me out, too.


----------



## Love4MK

Well, I'm officially addicted to Person of Interest.  Halfway through season two already!


----------



## chowlover2

Dumplin"


----------



## Mrs.Z

Tidying Up With Marie Kondo


----------



## bluerosespf

Instant Hotel. Oh my word.


----------



## frick&frack

bluerosespf said:


> Instant Hotel. Oh my word.



Do you like it? I considered watching an episode last night, but chose something else.


----------



## floodette

harrietvane said:


> MIss Fishers Murder Mysteries



Oh I love this series. And the clothes!!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Charles said:


> Such a fun show!
> 
> I tried hopping on the Tidying Up bandwagon, but I just couldn't.  When she started talking to the clothes, I was out.  Besides, I already fold my shirts similarly.  Haha!



BWAHAHA, I thought that was a bit silly too.  I did get some good ideas from the series and went to her website to look at her boxes.  All sold out at $89 the set!  Cardboard!


----------



## simone72

Binged on the new Dynasty I love  Grant Show from back in Melrose Place days!!


----------



## bluerosespf

frick&frack said:


> Do you like it? I considered watching an episode last night, but chose something else.


Yes! It's addictively mindless stuff.


----------



## Swanky

Just started binging Bloodlines


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Love this series. 3 is the final? [emoji22]


Yes no more after that


----------



## meowmix318

chowlover2 said:


> Dumplin"


How was that? I have it on my list


----------



## SWlife

Life Sentence.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

derry girls. freaking hilarious


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Endless.
At first I was a bit bored because it played out similar to Season 2 of The Sinner; then it became something else entirely


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

The Magicians. I’ve been binging this past week and I’m halfway through season 2 already.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched Dumplin last night.  It's cute, a bit funny, lighthearted.  It's worth 90 minutes because of the two young women actresses who are quite good. Jennifer A is decent too in her role.   Only problem I had was that the daughter is supposed to be in high school and she just looked too old for me to buy it.   I have to admit I FF'd a good part of several scenes.

On to Derry Girls.  I grew up with Irish immigrants so I hope I have no trouble with the accent.


----------



## lenarmc

Aggretsuko.
You.
Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.
Death in Paradise.


----------



## beekmanhill

I began watching Derry Girls last night.  It is a hoot.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Ripper Street 
Miss Fisher’s Murder Mysteries


----------



## frick&frack

CherryCokeCoach said:


> The Magicians. I’ve been binging this past week and I’m halfway through season 2 already.


^I love that show!

——-


Binged Travelers season 3 this weekend [emoji173]️


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> I began watching Derry Girls last night.  It is a hoot.


There's gonna be a season 2! After I finished watching, I read up on Northern Ireland too.

Also there should be a Sister Michael spin off, her expressions and mumbles are the best.


----------



## wee drop o bush

kemilia said:


> There's gonna be a season 2! After I finished watching, I read up on Northern Ireland too.
> 
> Also there should be a Sister Michael spin off, her expressions and mumbles are the best.



I’m from Northern Ireland, Derry Girls is a huge hit here. We are generally proud of its success


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> I’m from Northern Ireland, Derry Girls is a huge hit here. We are generally proud of its success


My Dad was from Dromara and all my relatives still live there. I named my horse farm Dromara Farms. I've been over there several times as well as all parts of Ireland. Derry Girls will be my next binge!


----------



## beekmanhill

wee drop o bush said:


> I’m from Northern Ireland, Derry Girls is a huge hit here. We are generally proud of its success



I loved it.  My relatives are from the far west of Ireland (Dingle area) so I had no trouble with the accent.   I was laughing my head off.  I thought the last scene of the series was beautiful, showing the seriousness of the other things going on while the teens were dancing.


----------



## Love4MK

Person of Interest (season 3)
Well, my heart is shattered into a million pieces.  Why did you do that, show writers?!


----------



## kemilia

I had step flashbacks thanks to Orla, I used to do all those moves (hard to believe now with my broken ankle) and laughed hard seeing her in the background "stepping" while the family is eating & having serious (kinda) discussions.

And on top of the accents giving me difficulties, many of the words used to describe things are totally foreign to me (wee docket?). Just love this show!


----------



## meowmix318

I tried watching someone feed Phil but just too annoyed with Phil's random comments after 5 minutes


----------



## meowmix318

Oh and finished watching Nailed It Holiday edition. Just so funny [emoji23] can't wait for another season


----------



## SWlife

Dead Like Me, hilarious and Mandy Patinkin stars.


----------



## harrietvane

Oxford Murders


----------



## 336

You. Smashed it out in a day!


----------



## Love4MK

Person of Interest (season 4)
The addiction is real with this one.


----------



## Charles

gacats said:


> Dead Like Me, hilarious and Mandy Patinkin stars.



Such a great show.  Sucks it only went, what...2 seasons?


----------



## skyqueen

One Day Since Yesterday


----------



## skyqueen

The Bill Murray Stories 
Grace and Frankie (new season)


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> The Bill Murray Stories
> Grace and Frankie (new season)



The Bill Murray stories was so great, wasn’t it? Love him.


----------



## frick&frack

Invisible essence: the little prince


----------



## randr21

Abducted in plain sight. True crime type of documentary.

Most disturbing 90 minutes. No words.


----------



## morgan20

Just finished Ozark S2 the last few episodes were good. Wendy Byrde played by Laura Linney was truly the Godfather of the Cartel.


----------



## simone72

The new season of Frankie and Grace


----------



## imgg

Good Girls


----------



## Swanky

You


----------



## frick&frack

Punisher season 2


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Friends from college


----------



## AManIntoFashion

On Netflix, I've been watching Fuller House, Friends and Alexa and Katie.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Grace and Frankie, new season.


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished the Fyre Festival doc and WOW. I feel so awful for the Bahamian people and the people that attended. It is insane what went on...just wow.


----------



## sarasmom

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished the Fyre Festival doc and WOW. I feel so awful for the Bahamian people and the people that attended. It is insane what went on...just wow.



I just watched it also. Beyond words what that guy did. Yes I felt terrible also, especially for the restaurant lady, so sad.


----------



## kemilia

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished the Fyre Festival doc and WOW. I feel so awful for the Bahamian people and the people that attended. It is insane what went on...just wow.


I think I have to watch this again to process all the lies that went on, insane. Yep, that poor restaurant lady, never going get her life savings back.


----------



## ClassicFab

I need to watch it again as well @kemilia...I'm so fascinated by this. And yes, I felt so bad for Ms. Maryanne Rolle. I saw a GoFundMe was started for her that reached over $120k. I truly hope that money reaches her. She is the real MVP.

@sarasmom I am beyond words for what Billy did as well. And the gall of him to start up a new scam while out on parole. I am disgusted by him and his enablers.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

The Hookup Plan. So funny! Also still need to finish Grace and Frankie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Fyre
Jam Master J


----------



## SWlife

All We Had. Katie Holmes stars.


----------



## Love4MK

Put Person of Interest on the back-burner for a bit and I've been watching The Punisher (season 2).  I'm a bit underwhelmed this season.  It is so slow and drawn out.  Something explosive needs to happen!


----------



## taho

Hi Score Girl


----------



## NYCBelle

Fyre Festival and Narcos: Mexico


----------



## pmburk

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished the Fyre Festival doc and WOW. I feel so awful for the Bahamian people and the people that attended. It is insane what went on...just wow.



We watched it (and the one on Hulu, although it burns me that Hulu paid him for the interview), and it was sickening. Billy is a truly awful person. 

Next up for me is the Ted Bundy tapes.


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> Put Person of Interest on the back-burner for a bit and I've been watching The Punisher (season 2).  I'm a bit underwhelmed this season.  It is so slow and drawn out.  Something explosive needs to happen!



Agreed.


----------



## frick&frack

7 days out (eh)

Extraordinary Homes (the new half of season 2)...love this show

Kominsky method (I didn’t think I’d like it during the first half of the first episode, but it got good fast...I laughed so hard during episode 4 that I watched it twice; Alan Arkin makes this show)


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> 7 days out (eh)
> 
> Extraordinary Homes (the new half of season 2)...love this show
> 
> Kominsky method (I didn’t think I’d like it during the first half of the first episode, but it got good fast...I laughed so hard during episode 4 that I watched it twice; Alan Arkin makes this show)



Rewatching Kominsky method...it wasn’t episode 4, it was episode 7 that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> Rewatching Kominsky method...it wasn’t episode 4, it was episode 7 that made me laugh so hard.


It got renewed for a 2nd season


----------



## beekmanhill

ClassicFab said:


> Just finished the Fyre Festival doc and WOW. I feel so awful for the Bahamian people and the people that attended. It is insane what went on...just wow.



Just finished watching it and I was disgusted.  $250,000 to Kendall for an Instagram post?  She should have returned it (if she got paid).  The world is crazy.  I'd like to see the Hulu version but don't get Hulu.   In the Netflix version, I would like to have seen some interviews with the attendees and see exactly what they expected for the inordinate amount of money they paid.  It seemed to me that what was advertised (even if it HAPPENED as described) wasn't anywhere worth the fees.


----------



## SWlife

The Bundy Tapes. I started a separate thread under the Playground > tv and cinema if anyone wants to talk about the show.


----------



## skyqueen

Ted Bundy Tapes


----------



## frick&frack

New Girl

I knew I would love this show, & I do. Netflix has 6 seasons, & I’m sure they’ll get the final 7th season soon.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Kingdom and oh it is so good


----------



## Love4MK

Back to Person of Interest (season 4).


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mind Hunter, I like this Netflix series much more than the source material/book that it’s based upon.


----------



## pukasonqo

The Ted Bundy Tapes
TB comes accross as someone who drank his own kool-aid and a real psychopath w zero remorse or empathy


----------



## floodette

just starting mind hunter


----------



## simone72

My family is obsessed with person of interest I have yet to see it but I burned through Grace and Frankie !


----------



## pmburk

beekmanhill said:


> Just finished watching it and I was disgusted.  $250,000 to Kendall for an Instagram post?  She should have returned it (if she got paid).  The world is crazy.  I'd like to see the Hulu version but don't get Hulu.   In the Netflix version, I would like to have seen some interviews with the attendees and see exactly what they expected for the inordinate amount of money they paid.  It seemed to me that what was advertised (even if it HAPPENED as described) wasn't anywhere worth the fees.



Truthfully, you aren't missing much on the Hulu documentary. It covers most of the same bases; the only real difference is that the Hulu version contains interviews with Billy himself. He lies and flat out refuses to answer several of the questions, so his own behavior really just confirms that he's nothing but a scammer.


----------



## AvocadoSmoothie

Started watching Schitt's Creek. It's definitely cheesy and over the top but the characters are growing on me!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## ClassicFab

beekmanhill said:


> Just finished watching it and I was disgusted.  $250,000 to Kendall for an Instagram post?  She should have returned it (if she got paid).  The world is crazy.  I'd like to see the Hulu version but don't get Hulu.   In the Netflix version, I would like to have seen some interviews with the attendees and see exactly what they expected for the inordinate amount of money they paid.  It seemed to me that what was advertised (even if it HAPPENED as described) wasn't anywhere worth the fees.



You aren't missing much w/o seeing the Hulu documentary. There is an interview with Billy but he stopped answering questions halfway through. I actually preferred the Netflix doc. The Netflix doc went more into the actual Fyre Festival and all the things that led up to the spectacular, fire in the garbage can, sh*tstorm. I feel the Hulu documentary went more into Billy and I didn't need more of his narcissism. I also appreciated that the Netflix doc focused more on how the festival hurt the economy of the Bahamas and the lasting effects to the Bahamian people.


----------



## ClassicFab

Grace and Frankie season 5. I want more RuPaul!


----------



## meowmix318

AvocadoSmoothie said:


> Started watching Schitt's Creek. It's definitely cheesy and over the top but the characters are growing on me!


One of my favorites to watch on Netflix


----------



## Superbe

Envy everyone based in the US and the variety of shows available on Netflix! There’s definitely less choice in Europe and Asia


----------



## beekmanhill

Superbe said:


> Envy everyone based in the US and the variety of shows available on Netflix! There’s definitely less choice in Europe and Asia



But so many of the good series come from Europe!   Most of my crime dramas are made in the UK.  
We are very lucky though. I always have so much on my wish list, I can never catch up.   It's very helpful during these really cold days.


----------



## Superbe

beekmanhill said:


> But so many of the good series come from Europe!   Most of my crime dramas are made in the UK.
> We are very lucky though. I always have so much on my wish list, I can never catch up.   It's very helpful during these really cold days.



Yes true, I’m from London and miss good old BBC and iPlayer. Now I live in Asia where the choice on Netflix is quite limited unfortunately...


----------



## Love4MK

Person of Interest (season 5)
While the show went downhill in season three after a big character death, I'm going to miss these characters when I'm done!


----------



## Love4MK

simone72 said:


> My family is obsessed with person of interest I have yet to see it but I burned through Grace and Frankie !



Person of Interest has been my obsession for the past few weeks!  I'm on the last season and I'm going to be genuinely sad and miss the characters!


----------



## Jules2015

I’m watching Lucifer now. After Greenleaf. Balancing [emoji23]


----------



## ClassicFab

Love4MK said:


> Person of Interest (season 5)
> While the show went downhill in season three after a big character death, I'm going to miss these characters when I'm done!



I agree--the show wasn't the same to me after that and I stopped watching not too long after. I was so mad at the show when it happened. But I read the actor's memoir and the actor said they wanted to leave to pursue another opportunity. So I may give POI another go


----------



## Love4MK

ClassicFab said:


> I agree--the show wasn't the same to me after that and I stopped watching not too long after. I was so mad at the show when it happened. But I read the actor's memoir and the actor said they wanted to leave to pursue another opportunity. So I may give POI another go


It's gotten so technical that I'm finding it more confusing than enjoyable.  I'm sticking with it because I'm the type of person that has to finish it since I've come this far, lol.  And I love the dynamic duo between Reese and Finch.  That's pretty the only thing that's got me to keep watching.


----------



## SWlife

Russian Doll. This is going to be good!


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> Russian Doll. This is going to be good!


I think so too


----------



## j_87

gacats said:


> Russian Doll. This is going to be good!



About to get started on this today. Can’t wait!


----------



## cafecreme15

When Calls the Heart. So cheesy but can stop watching


----------



## frick&frack

Incredibles 2 [emoji173]️


----------



## egak

cafecreme15 said:


> When Calls the Heart. So cheesy but can stop watching



Agree! Season 5 finally came out on Nextflix where I live and can't stop watching LOL.


----------



## cafecreme15

egak said:


> Agree! Season 5 finally came out on Nextflix where I live and can't stop watching LOL.



I’m just at the end of season 3! I think season 6 is being released on tv this month. Hopefully there won’t be too much of a delay in getting it in Netflix!


----------



## kemilia

gacats said:


> Russian Doll. This is going to be good!


There's a thread started on this, I'm interested in what others think about this one.


----------



## mollygood

frick&frack said:


> Incredibles 2 [emoji173]️


+1 for this, nice show! I'm not a big fan of netflix but this show is great,


----------



## frick&frack

Antman & Wasp


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Started Russian Doll yesterday evening


----------



## Superbe

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Started Russian Doll yesterday evening



How is it? I’m debating whether to download/start watching it as I have a long plane journey ahead


----------



## j_87

Superbe said:


> How is it? I’m debating whether to download/start watching it as I have a long plane journey ahead



Not OP, but I really enjoyed it! Definitely easy to binge on, wish there were more episodes.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

flowers and it’s amazing!! great characters, great script, great actors, great scoring and soundtrack

really recommended


----------



## frick&frack

Lemony Snicket season 3 [emoji7]


----------



## wee drop o bush

_Tarde para la ira_ The Fury of a Patient Man
Gripping


----------



## NYCBelle

On episode 3 of Siempre Bruja (Always a Witch)


----------



## michellem

A series of unfortunate events season 3


----------



## chowlover2

Abducted in Plain Sight


----------



## sorsara

chowlover2 said:


> Abducted in Plain Sight


watched it... I am shocked.. what is wrong with the parents!!


----------



## chowlover2

sorsara said:


> watched it... I am shocked.. what is wrong with the parents!!


I know, I could not believe them. Were they stupid or that naive? OMG!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Obsessed with Lucifer. Bing watching the series!!


----------



## frick&frack

Kevin Hart’s guide to black history
Jerry before Seinfeld


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Punisher


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Superbe said:


> How is it? I’m debating whether to download/start watching it as I have a long plane journey ahead



I really liked it and recommend it to anyone for a long plane flight or a rainy Sunday.


----------



## frick&frack

Weird wonders of the world


----------



## Love4MK

nycmamaofone said:


> Obsessed with Lucifer. Bing watching the series!!


Isn't it the best!?

Just started Taken (season 1).


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Amnazon!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Van Helsing Season2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Homeland


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sam Cooke documentary.


----------



## Love4MK

Taken (season 2)


----------



## chowlover2

7 Days Out


----------



## jennlt

The Umbrella Academy


----------



## egak

Grace & Frankie - Season 5


----------



## zooba

Umbrella Academy


----------



## frick&frack

jennlt said:


> The Umbrella Academy





zooba said:


> Umbrella Academy



How is it? I want to watch it.


----------



## wee drop o bush

frick&frack said:


> How is it? I want to watch it.



I’ve started it too, it’s not quite as good as it thinks it is. Put it this way, there’s other Netflix series that I’ve binged watched, not so with Umbrella Academy.


----------



## jennlt

frick&frack said:


> How is it? I want to watch it.



I've watched four episodes and I really like it. From the title, I inferred that it would be about teenagers but it's actually about adult siblings. I love shows with a sense of humor and this is a smart, funny series. Enjoy!
OT, I love Cranford, too!


----------



## frick&frack

jennlt said:


> I've watched four episodes and I really like it. From the title, I inferred that it would be about teenagers but it's actually about adult siblings. I love shows with a sense of humor and this is a smart, funny series. Enjoy!
> OT, I love Cranford, too!



This sounds like my kind of show. I’m gonna watch it next week. 

Crawford is excellent. So bummed that seasons 2 & 3 aren’t included in amazon prime.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Back with the Ex
Dating Around


----------



## dorcast

The Bodyguard - Love it!


----------



## Chanel Paris

I'm watching Dirty John


----------



## frick&frack

Pan’s Labyrinth


----------



## michellem

Derry Girls


----------



## j_87

Good Girls


----------



## frick&frack

One strange rock


----------



## michellem

Diva Brides


----------



## TinksDelite

Finished Umbrella Academy.. it was right up my alley, and a great soundtrack to boot! Can't wait for another season


----------



## frick&frack

TinksDelite said:


> Finished Umbrella Academy.. it was right up my alley, and a great soundtrack to boot! Can't wait for another season



So glad to hear it. I think I’ll watch it next.


----------



## skyqueen

Penny Dreadful ...Season 1


----------



## mrs moulds

Watching ‘ I called him Morgan ‘ A documentary about Jazz Player Lee Morgan. So far, absolutely excellent


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Penny Dreadful ...Season 1



I tried that...had a hard time getting through it because it’s very scary to me. I love Eva Green though, so I need to try it again.


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> I tried that...had a hard time getting through it because it’s very scary to me. I love Eva Green though, so I need to try it again.


Try again, it's really good. I just wish it hadn't ended so soon. I would have liked 2 more seasons.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I tried that...had a hard time getting through it because it’s very scary to me. I love Eva Green though, so I need to try it again.





chowlover2 said:


> Try again, it's really good. I just wish it hadn't ended so soon. I would have liked 2 more seasons.


Try it again, Frick...not too gruesome! I'm almost through season 2...don't think I'll watch season 3. I thought this show had the worst ending. Shocked and disappointed! How did you feel about the ending, Chow?


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Try it again, Frick...not too gruesome! I'm almost through season 2...don't think I'll watch season 3. I thought this show had the worst ending. Shocked and disappointed! How did you feel about the ending, Chow?


I was sad at the ending. I would have liked more of everyone's story. I was disappointed not seeing a pic of Dorian Grey in his attic!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Try again, it's really good. I just wish it hadn't ended so soon. I would have liked 2 more seasons.





skyqueen said:


> Try it again, Frick...not too gruesome! I'm almost through season 2...don't think I'll watch season 3. I thought this show had the worst ending. Shocked and disappointed! How did you feel about the ending, Chow?



I will try again. I’ll watch it during the day. [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

The umbrella academy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Van Helsing Season3


----------



## rubycat

Offspring, absolutely loved it. Hope they make another season.


----------



## egak

Watched Isn't it Romantic on Thursday night. Wasn't too bad and actually LOL'd in a few scenes.


----------



## egak

Currently watching episode 2 of Northern Rescue.  Not bad so far!


----------



## frick&frack

One strange rock


----------



## ClassicFab

Workin' Moms (I need the remaining seasons!)
Russian Doll


----------



## michellem

Big Family Cooking Showdown


----------



## SWlife

Just watched Studio 54. The disco days were certainly crazy.


----------



## Tivo

I’m 5 minutes into the first episode of ‘The Crown’ and can already tell I’m going to love this show!


----------



## Tivo

Omg. This is my new favorite show!


----------



## berrydiva

Triple Frontier.

Charlie Hunnam goes in and out of his accent as usual which irritates the life out of me. The movie was meh. Great music.


----------



## SWlife

The new season of “Queer Eye”.


----------



## Chanel Paris

The disappearance of Madeleine McCann.


----------



## SWlife

Chanel Paris said:


> The disappearance of Madeleine McCann.



I have to put this in my queue.


----------



## chowlover2

The Disappearance of Madeleine McCann.


----------



## frick&frack

Rewatching the last season of Schitt’s Creek [emoji7]


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel Paris said:


> The disappearance of Madeleine McCann.


Wanted to start this last night but it was getting too late to give it proper attention. Is it good?


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> Wanted to start this last night but it was getting too late to give it proper attention. Is it good?


The first episode was a rehash of what I knew about the case, but I finished episode #4 last night and have learned a lot I had never heard about. I can't wait to get to #5.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> The first episode was a rehash of what I knew about the case, but I finished episode #4 last night and have learned a lot I had never heard about. I can't wait to get to #5.


Thanks. I actually don't remember this case at all and don't even recall hearing about it despite the claim that her case gained worldwide attention. I'm gonna add to my queue and check it out.


----------



## Souzie

Just started season 3 of Van Helsing


----------



## wee drop o bush

xsouzie said:


> Just started season 3 of Van Helsing



It’s good, cannot wait till season 4


----------



## zinacef

The disappearance of Madeleine McCann—— disturbing.


----------



## chowlover2

zinacef said:


> The disappearance of Madeleine McCann—— disturbing.


Yes it is. If you haven't watched Abducted in Plain Sight I highly recommend. Even more disturbing.


----------



## zinacef

chowlover2 said:


> Yes it is. If you haven't watched Abducted in Plain Sight I highly recommend. Even more disturbing.


I literally had nightmares from the show, I just can’t for the life of me even begin with the fundamental mistake of leaving babies on their own and they had good time. But I guess, you just can’t go back to that as it is not gonna  help find the child anymore.


----------



## Mrs.Z

zinacef said:


> I literally had nightmares from the show, I just can’t for the life of me even begin with the fundamental mistake of leaving babies on their own and they had good time. But I guess, you just can’t go back to that as it is not gonna  help find the child anymore.



Agreed, heard about the new show and just cannot watch, they should be in jail for leaving such young children alone.


----------



## meowmix318

Sick day


----------



## zinacef

chowlover2 said:


> Yes it is. If you haven't watched Abducted in Plain Sight I highly recommend. Even more disturbing.


Watched Abducted in Plain sight and totally appalled with it. Sick, sick. I wonder how is Jan now, is she married with children? She seemed to be so strong. I just can’t imagine , I have 2 girls. I better warn one of my co-worker and friend not to watch this show as her niece was in similar situation years ago. So sad.


----------



## chowlover2

zinacef said:


> Watched Abducted in Plain sight and totally appalled with it. Sick, sick. I wonder how is Jan now, is she married with children? She seemed to be so strong. I just can’t imagine , I have 2 girls. I better warn one of my co-worker and friend not to watch this show as her niece was in similar situation years ago. So sad.


I just saw an interview with Jan. She is ok, wants people to see the doc and how easy it is for a pedophile to gain access to your family. She really is a tough cookie.


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Monster.
An absolutely gripping horror film focussed on a dysfunctional mother and her daughter who get stuck in the woods with a terrifying Monster. Worth a watch if you like a scary movie


----------



## randr21

Love death + robots, I hope they make more of these.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Polar (2019)


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> The Monster.
> An absolutely gripping horror film focussed on a dysfunctional mother and her daughter who get stuck in the woods with a terrifying Monster. Worth a watch if you like a scary movie


Thanks, Wee!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Schitt's creek.


----------



## tweegy

randr21 said:


> Love death + robots, I hope they make more of these.


Watched this. Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

randr21 said:


> Love death + robots, I hope they make more of these.





tweegy said:


> Watched this. Me too!



Ok, I’ll try watching. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I just saw an interview with Jan. She is ok, wants people to see the doc and how easy it is for a pedophile to gain access to your family. She really is a tough cookie.


Well, doesn't help when your (her) family is clearly missing brain cells...smh.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> The first episode was a rehash of what I knew about the case, but I finished episode #4 last night and have learned a lot I had never heard about. I can't wait to get to #5.


I've been meaning to watch this, but kept putting it off. Will likely give it a go.


----------



## makeupbyomar

makeupbyomar said:


> Polar (2019)



< _Kinda off Topic _>  After reading a couple of pages of posts...

Woops. And here I thought this thread was about film and TV productions being _produced_ by Netflix. Not as a subscription service. 

Silly me.


----------



## TinksDelite

makeupbyomar said:


> <_Kinda off Topic_> after reading a couple of pages of posts...
> 
> Woops. And here I thought this thread was about film and TV productions being _produced_ by Netflix. Not as a subscription service.
> 
> Silly me.


It's about anything you are watching that is on Netflix, original or not. I think the very first post was about Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## makeupbyomar

TinksDelite said:


> It's about anything you are watching that is on Netflix, original or not. I think the very first post was about Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


_Ahhh _gotcha!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Love Death and Robots


----------



## SWlife

Cuckoo. 
“Jacket Po-ta-to”


----------



## twinkle.tink

Chanel Paris said:


> The disappearance of Madeleine McCann.





chowlover2 said:


> The Disappearance of Madeleine McCann.





berrydiva said:


> Wanted to start this last night but it was getting too late to give it proper attention. Is it good?





chowlover2 said:


> The first episode was a rehash of what I knew about the case, but I finished episode #4 last night and have learned a lot I had never heard about. I can't wait to get to #5.





berrydiva said:


> Thanks. I actually don't remember this case at all and don't even recall hearing about it despite the claim that her case gained worldwide attention. I'm gonna add to my queue and check it out.





zinacef said:


> The disappearance of Madeleine McCann—— disturbing.



I am almost finished.
I actually came to tPF to see the old thread because at time it was myself and one or two others saying we didn't believe it was the parents....while everyone else was reacting just as shown in the documentary. 

It looks like we no longer have the news forum and a search didn't get me far. I am going to ask if there is an archive.

So tragic in itself, but then to be so brutally vilified as well. I am often charged with being naive or Pollyanna....but I am not sorry, this story is such a reminder that I far prefer believing in people.


----------



## chowlover2

twinkle.tink said:


> I am almost finished.
> I actually came to tPF to see the old thread because at time it was myself and one or two others saying we didn't believe it was the parents....while everyone else was reacting just as shown in the documentary.
> 
> It looks like we no longer have the news forum and a search didn't get me far. I am going to ask if there is an archive.
> 
> So tragic in itself, but then to be so brutally vilified as well. I am often charged with being naive or Pollyanna....but I am not sorry, this story is such a reminder that I far prefer believing in people.


I think the Portuguese police were lazy. They assumed the McCanns were guilty from the start and didn't follow any other leads. Very sad situation for all involved.


----------



## michellem

Nailed it Mexico


----------



## skyqueen

The Highwaymen


----------



## floodette

osmosis.

anyone else watching it?


----------



## Frivole88

Abducted in Plain Sight


----------



## jennlt

The Santa Clarita Diet - new episodes!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the OA part II,  weren't a big fans of the part I but i just needed to know what's going on next

the docuseries wild wild country, just WOW


----------



## randr21

Forgot how to multi quote.


----------



## randr21

tweegy said:


> Watched this. Me too!





frick&frack said:


> Ok, I’ll try watching. Thanks for the recommendation.





GhstDreamer said:


> Love Death and Robots


Which Love, Death + Robots eps made the biggest impressions?  

Dh loved "lucky 13" and I rewatched "the Witness" and "Beyond Aquila Rift". Yoghurt one and "3 robots" were funny.


----------



## SWlife

Queer Eye, newest season.


----------



## Frivole88

Twinsanity


----------



## GhstDreamer

randr21 said:


> Which Love, Death + Robots eps made the biggest impressions?
> 
> Dh loved "lucky 13" and I rewatched "the Witness" and "Beyond Aquila Rift". Yoghurt one and "3 robots" were funny.



I really enjoyed the three robots one but I still have a couple of episodes left.


----------



## TinksDelite

The Highway Men


----------



## ClassicFab

Fargo--through Netflix DVD as it is not available on streaming


----------



## SWlife

Unicorn Store.


----------



## skyqueen

Sabrina


----------



## michellem

Workin Moms


----------



## floodette

caligula


----------



## Frivole88

Love Death + Robots


----------



## Love4MK

_Mindhunter_ Season 1
Fascinating!


----------



## floodette

man vs wild (?) , the interactive series


----------



## wee drop o bush

I started watching The Silence but it was absolute rubbish, plus something happened that I hated (no spoilers), so gave up on it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Black Summer


----------



## michellem

Dumplin


----------



## raffifi

Sophie-Rose said:


> Black Summer


Is it good?


----------



## TinksDelite

raffifi said:


> Is it good?


Its everything that TWD should be and isn't!!


----------



## sarasmom

Loved Black Summer!


----------



## raffifi

TinksDelite said:


> Its everything that TWD should be and isn't!!





sarasmom said:


> Loved Black Summer!



Thanks, now I will definitely watch it


----------



## ClassicFab

Can't wait to get home and watch Beyonce's Homecoming!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Anyone have any thoughts on Maniac? I can’t tell if it’s worth starting cos I have two people telling two different opinions. 

PS. I love Elite [emoji176]


----------



## TC1

Omg I hated Black Summer. I kept watching thinking it might improve. It didn't..and that ending? Puhhlease


----------



## meowmix318

Pursedesbenz said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on Maniac? I can’t tell if it’s worth starting cos I have two people telling two different opinions.
> 
> PS. I love Elite [emoji176]


I liked Maniac, I thought the story line was interesting. But it did seem to be a little slow to tell the story


----------



## Superbe

The Good Place - easy watch


----------



## michellem

Bringing sexy back


----------



## robbins65

The Ranch
Pretty funny


----------



## simone72

Just watched season one of Huge in France it’s a comedy about a French comedian that comes to LA to get back into his son’s life and differences in cultures I found it hilarious and spot on


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

simone72 said:


> Just watched season one of Huge in France it’s a comedy about a French comedian that comes to LA to get back into his son’s life and differences in cultures I found it hilarious and spot on



I am watching it today. 5 hilarious episodes, perfect for a relaxing day off work.


----------



## Frivole88

Black Summer


----------



## frick&frack

Blue Planet II


----------



## ClassicFab

Just finished Wanted season 3


----------



## chowlover2

Versailles, second season.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Only the Brave


----------



## imgg

Man Men...missed it first time around.


----------



## DD101

Black Summer - OMG I had anxiety the whole time watching, yet I couldn't turn it off, I loved it!

I also just watched the GLOW documentary. I thought I was choosing season 2 of the show, but it was a documentary about the real women who were in GLOW in the 80's. I decided to keep it on and watch - very interesting, entertaining and touching too. And this is coming from someone who never heard of GLOW in the 80's.....I originally thought the Netflix show was just a made up thing. I had no clue it was a real thing!


----------



## skyqueen

Extremely Wicked Shockingly Evil and Vile


----------



## morgan20

Dead to Me 
Binged watch in one day


----------



## Frivole88

ditto



skyqueen said:


> Extremely Wicked Shockingly Evil and Vile


----------



## DD101

I just got finished with *Dead To Me*....oh this was great! I just wanted more and more episodes!

Also finished *Good Girls* - I needed a few episodes to really get into it, but I got into it!

*Santa Clarita Diet* - This is an odd one, and I heard it just got the axe. It's off, dark humor and a bit gory sometimes. But Drew Barrymore is funny and nutty, and her hair has never looked better! I think she might have extensions to make it thicker.....but dang that's good hair!


----------



## kemilia

Dead To Me. 

I cannot stand "Judy" or "Steve" but I love that a new detail is revealed at the end of each episode, and they all make me go "huh!" Christina Applegate is great.


----------



## SWlife

kemilia said:


> Dead To Me.
> 
> I cannot stand "Judy" or "Steve" but I love that a new detail is revealed at the end of each episode, and they all make me go "huh!" Christina Applegate is great.



Just started this series.


----------



## kemilia

gacats said:


> Just started this series.


I think you will like it. It is kind of a slow burner that I wasn't crazy about for the first few episodes, but like I said--there are those "huh" moments and now I'm trying not to race through it.


----------



## DD101

I just finished The Dirt (The Motley Crue story). It held my attention, and of course it was filled with the band acting childish and such......but it really left me with a sense of sadness for them. At the end I felt like they all had nothing but their 'band'. Sure they had money, but it didn't seem to make any of them happy.


----------



## SWlife

DD101 said:


> I just finished The Dirt (The Motley Crue story). It held my attention, and of course it was filled with the band acting childish and such......but it really left me with a sense of sadness for them. At the end I felt like they all had nothing but their 'band'. Sure they had money, but it didn't seem to make any of them happy.



I read the book so I knew I didn’t want to watch this. For the reason you stated.... I pity them.


----------



## DD101

gacats said:


> I read the book so I knew I didn’t want to watch this. For the reason you stated.... I pity them.



*Was the book good?* I felt like what I watched was a dumbed down version. I honestly couldn't tell if the film maker wanted us to see it's not all fun money and wild times...….or if the film maker tried to make it look like they were having (their) version of fun, and yet it still somehow came across as sad.

I did read several years ago Nikki Sixx's book and found it to be slightly glorifying his drug abuse - and that sort of left a bad taste in my mouth.

Did you read Vince Neil's book?


----------



## zinacef

Versailles—- finishing it now.


----------



## SWlife

DD101 said:


> *Was the book good?*
> 
> Did you read Vince Neil's book?



I read the Sixx book but not Neil’s. 
The Dirt made me see the band members as conscientiousless and skeevy. I was appalled at them. They hurt some people with their behavior.


----------



## DD101

gacats said:


> I read the Sixx book but not Neil’s.
> The Dirt made me see the band members as conscientiousless and skeevy. I was appalled at them. They hurt some people with their behavior.



They really did hurt people. How Vince Neil was able to have a 15 day jail stay for the horrific accident that killed one and maimed 2 (I believe the 2 had brain damage/paralyzed)…..I will never understand.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lucifer Season 4. Obsessed!!


----------



## Jules2015

I saw it yesterday on marathon [emoji16] best season, I hope it’s not the last one


----------



## Love4MK

Lucifer (season 4)
YASSSSSSSS.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Line Of Duty


----------



## randr21

Perfect Bid, a Price is Right documentary about a guy who helped ppl get exact prices...but never won the big one himself. Kinda fun.


----------



## meowmix318

randr21 said:


> Perfect Bid, a Price is Right documentary about a guy who helped ppl get exact prices...but never won the big one himself. Kinda fun.


Sounds interesting thanks for writing about it. I'm going to add it to my watch list


----------



## randr21

meowmix318 said:


> Sounds interesting thanks for writing about it. I'm going to add it to my watch list


Bob Barker is such a lovely & humble man...


----------



## SWlife

Wine Country.


----------



## skyqueen

gacats said:


> Wine Country.


I watched it, too. Cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Black Summer...pretty good.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Love4MK said:


> Lucifer (season 4)
> YASSSSSSSS.



Same! This is so much better than Season 3.


----------



## fruitybunch

Lucifer season 4! Great season I binged watched it yesterday.


----------



## nycmamaofone

fruitybunch said:


> Lucifer season 4! Great season I binged watched it yesterday.



I know!! I can’t wait until Season 5 now [emoji30].


----------



## CourtneyMc22

The Society....loved it! The Leftovers w/ teens and a little Lord of Flies thrown in. REALLY really like how the teenagers are believable as teens (in their thinking) but they also aren't scared to make them thoughtful and smart.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

I’m watching On My Block. I didn’t expect to like it but it’s so funny


----------



## Pursedesbenz

CourtneyMc22 said:


> The Society....loved it! The Leftovers w/ teens and a little Lord of Flies thrown in. REALLY really like how the teenagers are believable as teens (in their thinking) but they also aren't scared to make them thoughtful and smart.



Just added it to my list


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Dead to Me


----------



## meowmix318

Pursedesbenz said:


> I’m watching On My Block. I didn’t expect to like it but it’s so funny


I like the show and am happy that they got a renewal for a 3rd season


----------



## Pursedesbenz

meowmix318 said:


> I like the show and am happy that they got a renewal for a 3rd season



I only just started season 2 last night and I’m totally not ready for it to end. Thank goodness for the renewal!


----------



## TraGiv

I’m watching:

Dead to Me
Safe
Imposters


----------



## randr21

Jailbirds...must watch. OITNB has nothing on real life jail stories. Dont get me started on toilet calls & fishing.


----------



## chowlover2

Versailles


----------



## Pinkalicious

randr21 said:


> Jailbirds...must watch. OITNB has nothing on real life jail stories. Dont get me started on toilet calls & fishing.



Omg I binge watched that show in 1 day. It's sooo good. I love jail shows like 60 Days In, etc but this one was one of the best. I liked how it focused on the drama and their lives in jail. I was hoping there would be more than 6 episodes though!

I just finished Dead to Me, am in the middle of Wine Country and watching Colony (finishing season 2)


----------



## floodette

it’s bruno!!!


----------



## randr21

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg I binge watched that show in 1 day. It's sooo good. I love jail shows like 60 Days In, etc but this one was one of the best. I liked how it focused on the drama and their lives in jail. I was hoping there would be more than 6 episodes though!
> 
> I just finished Dead to Me, am in the middle of Wine Country and watching Colony (finishing season 2)



Won't spoil it for others, but can you believe the cliffhanger in the end?  I sincerely hope they come back with season 2 b/c I need to know what happens!


----------



## Pinkalicious

randr21 said:


> Won't spoil it for others, but can you believe the cliffhanger in the end?  I sincerely hope they come back with season 2 b/c I need to know what happens!


Haha I keep googling stuff but it's not big enough of a show to have any updates. I couldn't believe that ending too! It's so crazy how some stories are intertwined. I hope they do at least 10 episodes if there is a season 2. The toilet talking is so intriguing but so nasty! LOL


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone heard how soon the second season of Mindhunter will be released?


----------



## Frivole88

The Perfection


----------



## kemilia

floodette said:


> it’s bruno!!!


Love Bruno!


----------



## DD101

The Rim of The World. Mediocre at best.


----------



## floodette

kemilia said:


> Love Bruno!



such a cute doggo, look fwd for the 2nd season


----------



## TC1

Society. Pretty good! Modern day Lord of the Flies kind of scenario...


----------



## michellem

Nailed It


----------



## DD101

I just watched The Perfection. Ok, this was an odd movie.....I did watch it to the end, but honestly I found it a bit off. Yes it had twists and turns, but strange one (not great ones), LOL. I won't share more incase you haven't watched it......but I found it to be a bit of an over acted bore. JMO.


----------



## Frivole88

Riverdale season 3


----------



## michellem

Great British Baking Show


----------



## robbins65

Breaking Bad


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just finished Colony. Bummed it's canceled.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Always be My Maybe...super cute...love Ali Park and Randall Park...too sweet...


----------



## Frivole88

was it good? looks like they gave away the whole story just from watching the trailer.



Luv2Shop1 said:


> Always be My Maybe...super cute...love Ali Park and Randall Park...too sweet...


----------



## khriseeee

Always Be My Baby as well...and I loved it!!! I miss the old school romantic comedies


----------



## ClassicFab

Jane the Virgin


----------



## Luv2Shop1

kristinlorraine said:


> was it good? looks like they gave away the whole story just from watching the trailer.



It was sweet...Ali and Randall have good chemistry...it harkens back to 90s era romantic comedies. Give it a try!


----------



## CeeJay

House of Cards .. yeah, I know .. way late, but man .. now looking at the parallels between that show and what is going on in US Politics is rather frightening.  Plus, just LOVE the intro .. going up Connecticut Ave towards Dupont Circle (I lived on California NW); ah .. memories!!!  Plus, having worked at many of the various government institutions, on the Hill and at the White House .. interesting times!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> House of Cards .. yeah, I know .. way late, but man .. now looking at the parallels between that show and what is going on in US Politics is rather frightening.  Plus, just LOVE the intro .. going up Connecticut Ave towards Dupont Circle (I lived on California NW); ah .. memories!!!  Plus, having worked at many of the various government institutions, on the Hill and at the White House .. interesting times!


The first 2 seasons are fantastic. From season 3 on was downhill for me. Kevin Spacey nailed Frank Underwood, a role that defines his career. So sad about the mess in his personal life.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

kristinlorraine said:


> was it good? looks like they gave away the whole story just from watching the trailer.



I thought the trailer did give the movie away, maybe because of its predictability. It was cute but I felt that the middle to end dragged. Cute setup but I was getting bored with it. 


Anywho, I’m currently watching High Seas (aka Alta Mar). Everyone is gorgeous! And murders on the high seas is so very Agatha Christie.


----------



## imgg

Bad Blood Season 2


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> The first 2 seasons are fantastic. From season 3 on was downhill for me. Kevin Spacey nailed Frank Underwood, a role that defines his career. So sad about the mess in his personal life.


Totally agree with you on this; I'm getting a little bored with it (I'm on season 4).  Kevin Spacey is a fabulous actor, but yeah .. his private life is another story.  Robin Wright is also fantastic in this role and god do I love her clothing in this series although I have to say, speaking from experience here, most of the women who worked in government positions in DC .. well, then didn't really have a sense for fashion and I always felt like I stuck out like a sore thumb!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Rilakkuma and Kaoru - by far the cutest series I've ever watched. Love Rilakkuma!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Totally agree with you on this; I'm getting a little bored with it (I'm on season 4).  Kevin Spacey is a fabulous actor, but yeah .. his private life is another story.  Robin Wright is also fantastic in this role and god do I love her clothing in this series although I have to say, speaking from experience here, most of the women who worked in government positions in DC .. well, then didn't really have a sense for fashion and I always felt like I stuck out like a sore thumb!!!


Agreed, her clothing was fabulous in the series.


----------



## randr21

Always be my maybe


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just finished Always Be My Maybe.. i usually love romcoms especially with 90s vibes, but this one wasn't that great to me. It was funny for a bit but maybe too predictable. The standout for me was the one guy in the One Peril band (who lost 50 lbs) lol.

Hubby and I are watching Altered Carbon. Trying to get into it but it's weird.


----------



## Frivole88

The Blackcoat's Daughter


----------



## Frivole88

Black Mirror -Season 5.
the 'striking vipers' episode is so good.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Black Mirror season 5 
Lucifer season 1


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lady Zhuge said:


> Black Mirror season 5
> Lucifer season 1



How's Lucifer? I've been meaning to try it for years and haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## floodette

Finished Lucifer season 4. When is season 5 out?

Also, Korean series Busted!, which is more a variety show (and very funny)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Pinkalicious said:


> How's Lucifer? I've been meaning to try it for years and haven't gotten around to it.



I like it so far. It’s a good mix of action, drama and comedy.


----------



## kemilia

Bad Blood season 2. I am speeding through this series, I really love it (but I do love mob stuff). And Kim Coates, of course (which makes me miss Sons of Anarchy ).


----------



## DD101

kemilia said:


> Bad Blood season 2. I am speeding through this series, I really love it (but I do love mob stuff). And Kim Coates, of course (which makes me miss Sons of Anarchy ).



I just saw a promo for this show and saw Kim was the lead.....and YES it made me miss SOA too 

I love a good mob story too.....is Bad Blood anything like the Sopranos? or is more like The Godfather?


----------



## kemilia

DD101 said:


> I just saw a promo for this show and saw Kim was the lead.....and YES it made me miss SOA too
> 
> I love a good mob story too.....is Bad Blood anything like the Sopranos? or is more like The Godfather?


I'd say Goodfellas over the Sopranos. I find it addictive, crazy I know. First season is about the main character Declan watching his bosses and doing their bidding, second season--he's in charge. Give it a try--it's a great mobster series (based on Canadian mobsters). Love Kim Coates spooky eyes!


----------



## DD101

kemilia said:


> I'd say Goodfellas over the Sopranos. I find it addictive, crazy I know. First season is about the main character Declan watching his bosses and doing their bidding, second season--he's in charge. Give it a try--it's a great mobster series (based on Canadian mobsters). Love Kim Coates spooky eyes!



I loved Good Fellas! I will def be watching Bad Blood, thanks for the info!  Yeah....Kim definitely has a look!


----------



## Tivo

Thanks ladies! I too will be watching ‘Bad Blood’ now


----------



## TraGiv

When They See Us


----------



## limom

What if. (It dragged on)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

When They See Us 

WOW!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Murder Mystery on Netflix...really cute movie!

Jennifer Aniston is one of my fave's...she's not a great actress but she's totally fun to watch!


----------



## makeupbyomar

meowmix318 said:


> I liked the 1st season but haven't has time to watch the 2nd yet



We're shooting Season 3 now...


----------



## floodette

Trinkets.

I need season 2 ASAP, really curious to know what happen after....


----------



## Love4MK

Watched two episodes of _The Society_ and I'm really not feeling it.  Might have to take a pass on this one.


----------



## frick&frack

Jessica Jones season 3


----------



## michellem

Murder Mystery


----------



## arnott

Just watched the first 3 episodes of Fuller House!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Love4MK said:


> Watched two episodes of _The Society_ and I'm really not feeling it.  Might have to take a pass on this one.


 It really gets going in episode 4 IMO. I loved it!


----------



## floodette

Tales of the city


----------



## ClassicFab

Pose


----------



## hayya.jk

Has anyone seen S5 of Black Mirror?.
As an avid fan who recommends the series to every single person i know, i was pretty disappointed to say the least and was wondering what others thought.


----------



## michellem

Dead to me


----------



## starrykk

hayya.jk said:


> Has anyone seen S5 of Black Mirror?.
> As an avid fan who recommends the series to every single person i know, i was pretty disappointed to say the least and was wondering what others thought.


Yep, extremely disappointed!  After the first video game episode, I hoped it would get _much_ better, but it did not.    The whole season was a letdown, especially since it only contained 3 episodes.


----------



## Frivole88

I Am Mother


----------



## frick&frack

Murder Mystery


----------



## simone72

michellem said:


> Murder Mystery


Loved it loved the scenery it was a light funny movie great dreamy locations


----------



## Pinkalicious

Finished Altered Carbon.
Just started 3% ... should I keep going?


----------



## Love4MK

CourtneyMc22 said:


> It really gets going in episode 4 IMO. I loved it!



Oh, really?  Okay, thanks!  I'll give it a few more episodes!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Atypical


----------



## raffifi

Dark season 2


----------



## frick&frack

Wind country


----------



## rutabaga

Always Be My Maybe
Murder Mystery


----------



## poopsie

Charite At War


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Altered Carbon. I tried watching the new Tales of the City, but did not like it.


----------



## skyqueen

Prosecuting Evil


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Wind country


this should be winE country


----------



## chowlover2

I loved Dark season 1. I have tried 2 episodes of the new season and cannot get into it. Anybody else feeling the same way?


----------



## Frivole88

Mercy Black


----------



## raffifi

chowlover2 said:


> I loved Dark season 1. I have tried 2 episodes of the new season and cannot get into it. Anybody else feeling the same way?


Yes, I've watched 5 episodes from season 2 and I'm so confused. I have trouble to remember who is who
in what year. I just can't enjoy it. Maybe I have to start with season 1 again.


----------



## Love4MK

CourtneyMc22 said:


> It really gets going in episode 4 IMO. I loved it!



I'm so glad I listened to you!  I finished it and LOVED it!


----------



## michellem

Chef’s Table


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Love4MK said:


> I'm so glad I listened to you!  I finished it and LOVED it!


Yay!!! It gets crazy after 3 ends, right?!? I've been trying to be a cheerleader for that show b/c I love it so much and I want them to get a 2nd season, ha!! From what I understand with Netflix, a lot of it comes down to simple view counts.


----------



## ClassicFab

hayya.jk said:


> Has anyone seen S5 of Black Mirror?.
> As an avid fan who recommends the series to every single person i know, i was pretty disappointed to say the least and was wondering what others thought.



So disappointing. The video game episode was decent but episodes 2 and 3 were a bore.


----------



## Frivole88

The Box


----------



## makeupbyomar

hayya.jk said:


> Has anyone seen S5 of Black Mirror?.
> As an avid fan who recommends the series to every single person i know, i was pretty disappointed to say the least and was wondering what others thought.





starrykk said:


> Yep, extremely disappointed!  After the first video game episode, I hoped it would get _much_ better, but it did not.    The whole season was a letdown, especially since it only contained 3 episodes.





ClassicFab said:


> So disappointing. The video game episode was decent but episodes 2 and 3 were a bore.



I agree. We were already introduced to most of the tech before in previous seasons, so nothing new really. I thought Striking Vipers was a loose sequel to USS Callister, unless it was and I missed some Easter Eggs throughout the episode? Anyone else know if it was??? And weren't they supposed to do sequels to Hated in the Nation (S03E06) and White Bear (S02E02)??? I know there was talk of a spin-off series of USS Callister (S04E01) as well, but not too sure if it was green lit or not. But ya Season 5 was a let down. unfortunately.


----------



## Frivole88

Murder Mystery


----------



## kemilia

Lucifer. 
It's addictive.


----------



## Frivole88

The Silence


----------



## Coconuts40

Just finished When They See Us.
This was heart wrenching to watch!


----------



## randr21

Girls Incarcerated season 2


----------



## Frivole88

Stranger Things Season 3


----------



## bisbee

Just started Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat.


----------



## skyqueen

Stranger Things 3


----------



## frick&frack

kristinlorraine said:


> Stranger Things Season 3





skyqueen said:


> Stranger Things 3



me too!


----------



## michellem

Queer Eye


----------



## beekmanhill

Girls Incarcerated, Season 2.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Love4MK said:


> I'm so glad I listened to you!  I finished it and LOVED it!


They officially announced that it was renewed for Season 2, woot!


----------



## starrynite_87

Just wrapped up All American


----------



## Humdebug

Always Be My Maybe - very funny & sweet romcom Netflix movie.


----------



## scrpo83

spiderman into the spider verse
wonder woman


----------



## Frivole88

Evil Genius


----------



## michellem

Family Reunion


----------



## frick&frack

arrested development


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Dead to Me
Age Gap Love


----------



## Love4MK

CourtneyMc22 said:


> They officially announced that it was renewed for Season 2, woot!



Wahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## michellem

To all the boys I’ve loved before


----------



## whateve

Dark


----------



## Humdebug

.......oops sorry - deleted - wrong thread!


----------



## randr21

Finished stranger things 3. Super action packed eps.


----------



## j_87

Secret Obsession


----------



## beantownSugar

instant hotel season 2


----------



## michellem

Queer Eye, More than a Makeover


----------



## Love4MK

Just finished Stranger Things season three.


----------



## whateve

Finished both seasons of Dark.
Finished the first season of Dead to Me.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

The Andy Griffith Show ☺


----------



## whateve

Safe
Grace and Frankie


----------



## Frivole88

Secret Obsession


----------



## michellem

My Hotter Half


----------



## whateve

The Fall


----------



## Tivo

Just started “The Last Kingdom.”
It’s rated higher on Rotten Tomatoes than Game of Thrones. We shall see...I can already tell though that the main little boy is going to annoy me to no end.


----------



## taniherd

OITNB


----------



## beekmanhill

Just started OITNB.  Its so much better than last year's , so far.  I've gotten through three epis.


----------



## whateve

Ozark


----------



## kemilia

Derry Girls Season 2. 

Love this show though I have to watch with close captioning on.


----------



## beekmanhill

kemilia said:


> Derry Girls Season 2.
> 
> Love this show though I have to watch with close captioning on.



Oh, I just saw that pop up.  I loved season one.  I grew up around a lot of Irish accents, although not Derry ones, and I could actually understand the girls.


----------



## frick&frack

our idiot brother


----------



## michellem

kemilia said:


> Derry Girls Season 2.
> 
> Love this show though I have to watch with close captioning on.


Same!


----------



## randeeh

beekmanhill said:


> Just started OITNB.  Its so much better than last year's , so far.  I've gotten through three epis.



Right?! so much better than season 6. I have been crying uncontrollably, such a crazy season.


----------



## slang

Derry girls season 2


----------



## michellem

Sugar Rush


----------



## frick&frack

Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark
Stardust


----------



## whateve

Midsomer Mysteries


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> Derry girls season 2



I just binge watched both seasons -- loved it.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Filming a new Netflix TV series, does watching the monitors at video village count? 

... I jest, No it doesn’t count, but sometimes it should 

And sorry I can’t divulge any production info due to deal memos and contracts I signed. And now Netflix does detailed background checks on all crew members working on any of their productions...  To be continued in the Workplace Rant thread...


----------



## chowlover2

The Highwaymen-outstanding!


----------



## frick&frack

Dead to Me (WOW...was that great...surprisingly great)


----------



## michellem

Jane the Virgin


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

frick&frack said:


> Dead to Me (WOW...was that great...surprisingly great)


I watched this show! Lots of twists and turns....


----------



## whateve

frick&frack said:


> Dead to Me (WOW...was that great...surprisingly great)





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I watched this show! Lots of twists and turns....


I loved it too! The end was a complete surprise.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> I loved it too! The end was a complete surprise.


Are they coming back with another season?


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are they coming back with another season?


I think so.


----------



## wyu1229

lost in the space


----------



## beekmanhill

Finished Derry Girls season 2 last night.  Loved it.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Not so much watching... But shooting this feature for Netflix... Notice #2 on the callsheet.


----------



## Love4MK

_Skin Wars_ Season 2


----------



## Lady Zhuge

North & South 2004


----------



## skyqueen

Mindhunter  season 2


----------



## chowlover2

Mindhunter season 2. Everything I hoped for and more. Mesmerizing!


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Mindhunter season 2. Everything I hoped for and more. Mesmerizing!


I binged this terrific show. Slow start but really kicks in during episode 3. Charles Manson 
I forgot how good this show was...rewatching season 1 again!


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> I binged this terrific show. Slow start but really kicks in during episode 3. Charles Manson
> I forgot how good this show was...rewatching season 1 again!


I started rewatching season 1 too! Season 2 was over way too soon!


----------



## skyqueen

OTHERHOOD


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> OTHERHOOD


I forgot I watched this too until I saw your post


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Grace and Frankie


i so like it!!


----------



## skyqueen

The Last Czars...interesting!


----------



## chowlover2

The Last Czars.


----------



## michellem

Jane the Virgin


----------



## Welltraveled!

skyqueen said:


> OTHERHOOD




I liked it!  It was cute and quirky.


----------



## floridalv

Schitt’s Creek- love this show so much!


----------



## cfcrestinpeace

stranger things, just started over again


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I just watched the second season of Derry Girls.


----------



## frick&frack

floridalv said:


> Schitt’s Creek- love this show so much!


I think it's the funniest show ever!


----------



## michellem

frick&frack said:


> I think it's the funniest show ever!


Me too! David is hilarious


----------



## TC1

Screwball 
The Red Sea Diving Resort


----------



## 336

Psycho. Young Vince Vaughn in a wig!


----------



## bisbee

Finally getting around to watching Tales of the City.  I watched the original shows, and read all of the books...Armistead Maupin is quite the story teller.


----------



## BagLadyT

Money Heist and just finished Mindhunter!


----------



## Frivole88

13 Reasons Why Season 3


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Working moms, season 2. Excellent show.


----------



## dorcast

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Working moms, season 2. Excellent show.



I just started season 3.  I love it, she is great!


----------



## taniherd

Wentworth


----------



## frick&frack

The Dark Crystal: age of resistance


----------



## buzzytoes

kristinlorraine said:


> 13 Reasons Why Season 3


What a waste of an entire season. What the eff was up with that ending??? Monty just became an afterthought?? That was 13 hours of my life I will never get back and I am so annoyed about it.


----------



## Frivole88

ikr, they dragged the story to get to 13 episodes. it's a waste of time.


buzzytoes said:


> What a waste of an entire season. What the eff was up with that ending??? Monty just became an afterthought?? That was 13 hours of my life I will never get back and I am so annoyed about it.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

frick&frack said:


> The Dark Crystal: age of resistance


I started watching this show as well. Do you like it? I am undecided.


----------



## TC1

Just finished # Roll Red Roll, blew my mind.


----------



## frick&frack

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I started watching this show as well. Do you like it? I am undecided.


I ended up really liking it.  The movie was one of my favorites as a kid.  It took me 3 days to get through the first episode though.  I was very distracted by the puppets.  I wish they had made the whole thing in CGI, but I can imagine that diehard fans would have FLIPPED OUT (plus Jim Hensen was a puppeteer after all).  The story is very good, & I was hooked somewhere in episode 2 or maybe 3.  Eventually I was able to ignore the proportion issues & unrealistic look of the puppets because I was interested in the story.  The biggest complaint I have is that they focused so much on the Skeksies & their gross behavior/qualities.  It was getting to the point that I felt nauseous.  I wonder if they do this to keep the interest of little boys (I wonder the same about all of the potty humor that's in cartoons nowadays).  I wish they didn't do either one of those things as much as they do now.


----------



## frick&frack

duplicate


----------



## frick&frack

duplicate post again...some kind of glitch


----------



## Frivole88

Elite


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

frick&frack said:


> I ended up really liking it.  The movie was one of my favorites as a kid.  It took me 3 days to get through the first episode though.  I was very distracted by the puppets.  I wish they had made the whole thing in CGI, but I can imagine that diehard fans would have FLIPPED OUT (plus Jim Hensen was a puppeteer after all).  The story is very good, & I was hooked somewhere in episode 2 or maybe 3.  Eventually I was able to ignore the proportion issues & unrealistic look of the puppets because I was interested in the story.  The biggest complaint I have is that they focused so much on the Skeksies & their gross behavior/qualities.  It was getting to the point that I felt nauseous.  I wonder if they do this to keep the interest of little boys (I wonder the same about all of the potty humor that's in cartoons nowadays).  I wish they didn't do either one of those things as much as they do now.


I am now at episode 6 of 10. I appreciate the show’s production values and it’s gripping plot lines, but the overall story fills me with dread. Since the original movie starts at a very dark place, I assume the heroes will succumb at the end, and I don’t know if I can watch/enjoy such a dark show.


----------



## frick&frack

grand design


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> Just finished # Roll Red Roll, blew my mind.



I also just watched that one. Unreal.


----------



## Materielgrrl

finished season 3 of Dear White People.  Blair Underwood, dear Lord!  Why is he still so fine? Giancarlo Esposito was easy on my old eyes too.  Blair tho....


----------



## TC1

Unbelievable. Toni Colette and Merritt Weaver are great in this.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ me too 
It's great !


----------



## Cams

Unbelievable


----------



## k5ml3k

kristinlorraine said:


> ikr, they dragged the story to get to 13 episodes. it's a waste of time.



Yep. What a waste. Wondering what the lesson is here or the message they want to send. Pretty f*ed up.


----------



## Frivole88

13 Reasons is somewhat similar to Elite (about teenage sex, problems, bullying). but i think Elite is much better and entertaining.



k5ml3k said:


> Yep. What a waste. Wondering what the lesson is here or the message they want to send. Pretty f*ed up.


----------



## k5ml3k

kristinlorraine said:


> 13 Reasons is somewhat similar to Elite (about teenage sex, problems, bullying). but i think Elite is much better and entertaining.



Ooh will have to look into Elite. Thanks!


----------



## totefirst

Season 5 of RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## randr21

Diagnosis, what a great way to crowdsource a mystery illness


----------



## frick&frack

the mind explained
the beginning of life (EXCELLENT)


----------



## zinacef

Unbelievable, just started


----------



## sorsara

The Spy


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Criminal 
Terrace House: Tokyo


----------



## chowlover2

Finished Unbelievable- Excellent! Started Criminal, but could not get past the first episode. I found it boring. Started documentary on The British Royals, so far so good!


----------



## k5ml3k

Started Unbelievable but my husband decided to start Orange is the New Black so Unbelievable is on hold for now


----------



## Frivole88

American Horror Story: APOCALYPSE


----------



## kemilia

Just started The Politician, so far it is too Glee-ish for me but I will stick with it a while. None of the "kids" look like they could be high school age.


----------



## chowlover2

Styling Hollywood


----------



## Frivole88

Two Sentence Horror Stories.... and it's disappointing.


----------



## michellem

Outlander


----------



## Phiona88

Just finished The Spy and Unbelievable - both based on true stories. Loved them both.


----------



## skyqueen

In The Shadow Of The Moon


----------



## kemilia

kemilia said:


> Just started The Politician, so far it is too Glee-ish for me but I will stick with it a while. None of the "kids" look like they could be high school age.


I now love this show, Yes, the kids are too old but that was done so that the following seasons would have them be more age appropriate. Nice eye candy with clothing, bags and homes too, but it is Santa Barbara.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The Society


----------



## SWlife

Watching “Mad Men”, but I don’t think I can stick it out. The men are such pigs and Neanderthals.


----------



## TC1

In The Tall Grass. It's absolutely awful. Don't waste your time!


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> In The Tall Grass. It's absolutely awful. Don't waste your time!


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Coconuts40

gacats said:


> Watching “Mad Men”, but I don’t think I can stick it out. The men are such pigs and Neanderthals.



I love Mad Men, probably one of the best shows I have watched.  It's crazy this is what men used to be like during this period. Try to stick it out, it's a great show.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Watching AHS Apocalypse. Haven't seen a season of AHS since Hotel, but I'm loving this one!!!!
Also watched a weird movie called Time Table, kept me intrigued the whole time. But wasn't sure what I just watched lol.
My husband got me into some weird car game show, it's pretty interesting - it's called Hyperdrive.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Raising Dion. Really liked it!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I recently finished Father Brown and am now watching Signal. So far, so very good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Living Undocumented -


----------



## floodette

TC1 said:


> In The Tall Grass. It's absolutely awful. Don't waste your time!


thanks for the info!

am watching The Blacklist. Good, but loooooooooong


----------



## Frivole88

I've watched it too and it's indeed a waste of time 


TC1 said:


> In The Tall Grass. It's absolutely awful. Don't waste your time!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Just finished unbelievable.... i cried! I felt so bad for her and angry at those dumb ass cops!


----------



## kemilia

gacats said:


> Watching “Mad Men”, but I don’t think I can stick it out. The men are such pigs and Neanderthals.


Yep, that's the way it was, I lived it.


----------



## kemilia

kristinlorraine said:


> I've watched it too and it's indeed a waste of time


Thanks, I won't waste my time either. Steven King novels are great to read but most of the movies don't translate well.


----------



## chowlover2

Peaky Blinders! And El Camino tonight!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Iron fist


----------



## jimmie staton

Peaky Blinders
"J!m"


----------



## bellecate

Rewatching  Wynonna Earp.


----------



## Frivole88

Haunted Season 2


----------



## skyqueen

kristinlorraine said:


> Haunted Season 2


On my list!


----------



## Frivole88

it was good. The "Ward of Evil" episode scared the heck out of me. 



skyqueen said:


> On my list!


----------



## Frivole88

just watched Fractured. The ending has left me disturbed


----------



## skyqueen

kristinlorraine said:


> it was good. The "Ward of Evil" episode scared the heck out of me.


Just watched this. Yes, the "Ward of Evil" was very creepy. The episodes I've watched so far have been good!


----------



## michellem

Great British Baking Show


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Elite


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Living With Yourself...Paul Rudd...funny premise...binge watched it over the past 2 days on Netflix!


----------



## skyqueen

The Kominsky Method is back...still good!


----------



## TC1

kristinlorraine said:


> just watched Fractured. The ending has left me disturbed


I had a feeling something like that was happening!!!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Untamed 
Tunnel


----------



## michellem

Nailed It! France


----------



## skyqueen

Dolemite Is My Name...If you love Eddie Murphy you'll like this. Language alert


----------



## TC1

Breakfast, Lunch & Dinner with David Chang. it's good, I recommend it.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Dolemite Is My Name...If you love Eddie Murphy you'll like this. Language alert


it's in my queue!


----------



## frick&frack

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Living With Yourself...Paul Rudd...funny premise...binge watched it over the past 2 days on Netflix!


^that's in my queue too.  I'm glad to hear that it's good.



skyqueen said:


> The Kominsky Method is back...still good!


^LOVE this show!  can't wait to watch the new season.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Rattlesnake and American Son


----------



## slang

American son
Queer eye- in Japan
Atypical season 3


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Unbelievable


----------



## egak

Just finished season 3 of Atypical - hope there is another season.  Also watched Holiday in the Wild, it was ok.


----------



## frick&frack

The King (incredible movie)


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just finished:
Rattlesnake (Was just OK)
Dolemite (Enjoyed but language was harsh but had to be to be true to Dolemite's legacy)
American Son (Nice to see Kerry Washington in action again)
The King (Robert Pattinson's performance was outrageous. Chalemet is a cutie)


----------



## Frivole88

El Camino
Rattlesnake

now on to watch The King


----------



## frick&frack

The Kominsky Method (Alan Arkin is hilarious)


----------



## Frivole88

The Crown Season 3


----------



## skyqueen

Bikram


----------



## bisbee

I picked up The Crown again...Olivia Colman is very good, but I miss Claire Foy.  I do like Tobias Menzies, but agree that Helena Bingham Carter isn’t as good in the role as Vanessa Kirby.  All in all...I did get into it and I only have one more episode to watch.


----------



## Annawakes

I agree about the new actors in the crown.  I miss the old ones!  Why were they replaced?  They were so good, especially Claire foy.

I’m watching season 3 with my husband but I’m also watching greys anatomy on my own.


----------



## slang

Annawakes said:


> I agree about the new actors in the crown.  I miss the old ones!  Why were they replaced?  They were so good, especially Claire foy.
> 
> I believe they said each set of actors will only go 2 seasons
> I’m watching season 3 with my husband but I’m also watching greys anatomy on my own.





Annawakes said:


> I agree about the new actors in the crown.  I miss the old ones!  Why were they replaced?  They were so good, especially Claire foy.
> 
> I’m watching season 3 with my husband but I’m also watching greys anatomy on my own.



I believe the producers of The Crown said each set of actors will only do 2 seasons each so they could be aged more realistically. These new actors are at least 10 years older than the original actors.


----------



## Annawakes

slang said:


> I believe the producers of The Crown said each set of actors will only do 2 seasons each so they could be aged more realistically. These new actors are at least 10 years older than the original actors.


Oh ok.  I think they’re too old though, for the first few episodes at least.  Isn’t the queen supposed to be around 37 in the first episode?  She looks so much older than that.


----------



## slang

Annawakes said:


> Oh ok.  I think they’re too old though, for the first few episodes at least.  Isn’t the queen supposed to be around 37 in the first episode?  She looks so much older than that.



well they play them for 2 seasons so they have to span a few years. Claire Foy played her in her 20’s - 30’s and now Olivia Coleman who is 10 years older than Claire will play her in 40’s - 50’s.
I don’t remember specifically the first episode, is that the one when Churchill dies? If so the Queen would have been almost 40 then


----------



## michellem

Nailed It Holiday edition


----------



## TC1

The King was amazing. Love Timothee. 
Birkram was eye opening, to say the least! Recommend both.


----------



## Rouge H

The Irishman-


----------



## imgg

Rouge H said:


> The Irishman-


I started to but THREE and a HALF hours, really??? I fell asleep....


----------



## Rouge H

imgg said:


> I started to but THREE and a HALF hours, really??? I fell asleep....



I know-  im going to finish it up today.


----------



## skyqueen

Started The Irishman but couldn't get this image out of my mind


----------



## TC1

dream/killer it was really good! totally unbelievable that this goes on in the judicial sysytem.


----------



## skyqueen

THE MOVIES that made us...good!


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> Started The Irishman but couldn't get this image out of my mind
> View attachment 4602235


Is he wearing those to appear taller than Hoffa? 

So far I am loving this movie but I do love gangster stuff.


----------



## DD101

I started watching The Crown. I find it so very interesting, but sad too. The actors are doing a great job, I'm totally engrossed!


----------



## skyqueen

kemilia said:


> Is he wearing those to appear taller than Hoffa?
> No idea? Maybe Hoffa was short IRL?


----------



## chowlover2

The Criminal Next Door and Bikram


----------



## lovieluvslux

The Irishman.  I could only watch 1 hour and will finish up next weekend.


----------



## Frivole88

Kingdom

Bikram


----------



## Alice1979

The Walking Dead

As I have been behind, I binged watched all season 6 throughout Thanksgiving weekend, and finally stopped after season 7 first episode. It got a little too intense for me


----------



## michellem

Just finished Holiday Rush and starting Sugar Rush Holiday Edition


----------



## zen1965

Bikram & The Staircase


----------



## makeupbyomar

kemilia said:


> Is he wearing those to appear taller than Hoffa?
> 
> So far I am loving this movie but I do love gangster stuff.


Yes he is. Yet you never saw this in the film though. This is standard when shooting a film or TV episode. I worked on Hemlock Grove and the one of the lead female actors wore platforms to appear higher than her co-actors on camera. 

Just watched this. Typical autobiographical film, thought it was ok. I do like watching and working on historical dramas, especially period Westerns.


----------



## frick&frack

Billy on the street [emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

I forgot I watched The King. It was decent. A little too moody tbh.


----------



## skyqueen

Marriage Story 
The Confession Killer


----------



## louie_louie

I'm late to watching this.. To All The Boys I've Loved Before.  My teenage self wishes she had a Peter or Josh


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Rise of Phoenixes


----------



## MarvelGirl

The Witcher


----------



## chowlover2

MarvelGirl said:


> The Witcher


Is it worthwhile?


----------



## michellem

Movies that made us


----------



## MarvelGirl

chowlover2 said:


> Is it worthwhile?


Hi chowlover2! I've liked it fine so far. It is a bit hard to follow at times with the past and present time jumps but I do enjoy looking at Henry Cavill so I am OK. Haha! It's only 8 episodes so I think you should give it a try. It has also already been renewed for a second season. Let me know what you think if you decide to take a look. Happy Holidays!


----------



## chowlover2

MarvelGirl said:


> Hi chowlover2! I've liked it fine so far. It is a bit hard to follow at times with the past and present time jumps but I do enjoy looking at Henry Cavill so I am OK. Haha! It's only 8 episodes so I think you should give it a try. It has also already been renewed for a second season. Let me know what you think if you decide to take a look. Happy Holidays!


Thanks so much! I like Henry Cavill too, so I will give it a shot!


----------



## randr21

Lost in Space season 2 last episode. I never watch these kind of shows, but this one had good acting and production value.


----------



## randr21

Don't f**k with cats: Hunting an internet killer


----------



## Tuned83

You season 2...


----------



## whateve

Tuned83 said:


> You season 2...


I hope to start it soon!


----------



## Frivole88

Street Food

You (Season 2)


----------



## michellem

The crown


----------



## skyqueen

randr21 said:


> Don't f**k with cats: Hunting an internet killer


I want to watch this...looks interesting. Is there animal abuse?


----------



## randr21

skyqueen said:


> I want to watch this...looks interesting. Is there animal abuse?


Yes, but they don't show anything graphic. I can't believe this is the first time I've heard about this story. 

If you like Dateline type of investigative documentary, then this is a good one. So many twists and turns.


----------



## whateve

You season 2


----------



## Rouge H

Call the Midwife


----------



## s3raph1nas

Finished You season 2 yesterday


----------



## imgg

Just started watching The Crown....why did it take me so long, its so good.


----------



## DD101

Broken. It's a series of documentaries (I think each is 1 hour long). One is on counterfeit makeup, another on recycling, and the other on cheap disposable furniture (like Ikea).

These were immensely interesting, they explore many sides to the topic and it help my attention really well.


----------



## DD101

I also just watched Bikram.....what a creep, such a disturbing individual. Such a strange story too. Not sure what I was expecting.


----------



## DD101

And I just finished the ***** produced doc: American Factory. Part Norma Rae (old Sally Field movie - if you've never seen it - you need to), and part Gung Ho (old Michael Keaton movie - a comedy but relevant).

This doc was almost 2 hours long (or it felt that way), but I did like it. It really showed the difference between cultures and how we work. Our attitudes and feelings about it. I recommend it, it was very interesting.


----------



## chowlover2

I started the Laundromat but cannot get into it.


----------



## LemonDrop

enjoying Black Monday. Is this supposed to be a Netflix only thread?  Anyway love Black Friday on Showtime. it's perfect if you love the late 80s music, Wall Street/ Working girl type fashion and funny. Almost all the music is from 1987/88 when the show is set.


----------



## SARM4800

Rotten documentary


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

The Witcher , You Season 2


----------



## DD101

Just started Rotten.  A series of episodes that informs us about different food ingredients, how they are obtained, and the mess it all causes.  What a world we live in.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just finished You.....


----------



## beekmanhill

Just started You season one.  Weird.


----------



## luvprada

The Witcher


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Circle 
Criminal Minds


----------



## zinacef

Don’t F*#* with cats!  Mind boggling!


----------



## jehaga

You


----------



## Flowerlily

The Witcher


----------



## michellem

Just finished El Camino


----------



## egak

Anne with an E - sad it's the final season


----------



## DD101

2nd season of Good Girls.....I just love this show!


----------



## fabuleux

I just watched _The Danish Girl_ on Netflix. Incredible true story and amazing performances from the cast. Beautifully directed too. I decided to use excerpts from this film in one of the Gender Studies course I’m about to teach. I highly recommend _The Danish Girl_!


----------



## Cams

You season 2


----------



## whateve

Criminal Minds from the beginning


----------



## Frivole88

Dracula


----------



## skyqueen

kristinlorraine said:


> Dracula


How was it?


----------



## michellem

Movies that Made Us


----------



## Frivole88

skyqueen said:


> How was it?



it's alright. i enjoyed the first 2 episodes. the 3rd not so much.


----------



## fabuleux

I watched the new Michelle Wolf special, _Joke Show_, which I thought was quite clever and very funny. I loved her take on white-woman privilege: that was spot on.


----------



## skyqueen

The Mind Of Aaron Hernandez 
Grace and Frankie...Season 6


----------



## michellem

Zumbo’s Just Desserts


----------



## scrpo83

Just finished watching brooklyn nine nine season 6


----------



## doulosforhim

Grace and Frankie


----------



## robbins65

Season 2 of You.   He is so creepy   LOL


----------



## Pinkalicious

Aaron Hernandez documentary


----------



## cassisberry

Tokyo Stories - Midnight Diner


----------



## randr21

Bring it on, ghost. Very watchable & humorous Kdrama.


----------



## elle-mo

Dracula, it sucked. No pun intended.


----------



## Addicted to bags

elle-mo said:


> Dracula, it sucked. No pun intended.



And love your avatar!


----------



## Phiona88

I just finished *Don't F**k With Cats*. I was aware of the story beforehand (i.e. about the murder that took place in Canada) but I didn't know about the stuff about the cats. Truly heartbreaking.

I also finished *The Witcher*. I found it hard to follow at first, but really got into it around the third episode. Obviously Henry Cavill looks divine but Anya Chalotra's portrayal of Yennefer was what got me hooked! Now I'm sad I have to wait for the next season.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished Season 6 of Frankie & Grace. Sad to know that Season 7 will be the last.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Just finished Season 6 of Frankie & Grace. Sad to know that Season 7 will be the last.


I just finished season 6 as well. Season 7 may be the girls last but I already love the set-up...one big happy family. Full circle!


----------



## TC1

The Circle. It's like a cross between Big Brother and Catfish. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished season 2 of You and enjoyed it even more than the first season
Now watching NCIS


----------



## Coco.lover

Just Binge watched the two seasons of You and what a great show. I liked season 2 more than season 1.


----------



## pukasonqo

Just watched the last episode of “The Good Place” and now I am waiting for the new seasons of Brooklyn 991 and Sabrina to start
Also finished watching “Cheer”, can’t believe what those kids can do!


----------



## DD101

Just watched God Knows Where I am (it's not anything religious). It grabbed my attention from the start. It's haunting and it makes you think.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I just started watching The Crown.


----------



## jen943

Schitt's Creek (love this style of humor!)
Season 3 of The Crown
The Kominsky Method


----------



## DD101

Just finished The Mind of Arron Hernandez. He was a footballer, and I don't follow sports at all and know next to nothing about them.

This doc was very interesting, it shines a light on the inner workings of football - but it's about so much more. I think it was 3 episodes.,.....I recommend it. I found it very interesting.


----------



## robbins65

Dead to me    Cant wait for Season 2


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Frankie and Grace Season 6


----------



## kemilia

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Frankie and Grace Season 6


Ditto! Love this show . 

I know Fonda has had tons of work but dayum--she looks fabulous, her surgeons are gods!


----------



## whateve

kemilia said:


> Ditto! Love this show .
> 
> I know Fonda has had tons of work but dayum--she looks fabulous, her surgeons are gods!


She also has good genetics. Remember how she good she looked in a bikini when she was 40?


----------



## skyqueen

Schitt's Creek 
Betty White  First Lady of Television


----------



## Frivole88

just finished watching it. her mental illness is so sad and heartbreaking.



DD101 said:


> Just watched God Knows Where I am (it's not anything religious). It grabbed my attention from the start. It's haunting and it makes you think.


----------



## cloverleigh

Omg I just got sucked into The Circle - starts out annoying but then next thing you know, you are invested [emoji33]#bigbrothervibes


----------



## TC1

Cheer. Ended up really liking it!..which surprised me.


----------



## michellem

Next in Fashion


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sabrina (They really made this show dark) lol


----------



## Happycantwait

October Faction. We like weird shows. Want to try Sabrina.  I never saw the original. I was too old to be interested in it, but when I heard they made it dark I got interested. Finished You a couple of weeks ago. Loved it, but not sure they should do a season 3.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Stranger


----------



## DD101

Kidnapped in Plain Sight - surely one of the most bizarro docs I have ever seen.  2 hours and it held my attention.....just when you thought it couldn't get any weirder, it did. Just unbelievable.


----------



## chowlover2

DD101 said:


> Kidnapped in Plain Sight - surely one of the most bizarro docs I have ever seen.  2 hours and it held my attention.....just when you thought it couldn't get any weirder, it did. Just unbelievable.


My reaction as well!


----------



## slang

Binge watched all 5 seasons of Schitts Creek so I can now watch the final season 6 weekly in real time on CBC


----------



## michellem

slang said:


> Binge watched all 5 seasons of Schitts Creek so I can now watch the final season 6 weekly in real time on CBC


Such a great show!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Fauda


----------



## melissatrv

Just finished The Stranger.  I was worried that in end there would be no pay off.  However, I was wrong, totally worth watching.  You will be hooked in after 1 episode.


----------



## skyqueen

melissatrv said:


> Just finished The Stranger.  I was worried that in end there would be no pay off.  However, I was wrong, totally worth watching.  You will be hooked in after 1 episode.


If you liked The Stranger check out The Outsider HBO...excellent!


----------



## melissatrv

skyqueen said:


> If you liked The Stranger check out The Outsider HBO...excellent!


Thanks! I will have to check it out


----------



## floodette

Handsome Siblings.

Really good and in line with the book, which cant be said about previous adaptations!

Wonder if it is Asian exclusive?


----------



## sgj99

Mindhunter on Netflix


----------



## Flowerlily

Next in Fashion


----------



## pinky7129

The Stranger


----------



## michellem

Flowerlily said:


> Next in Fashion


Me too. For me it’s reminiscent of Project Runway, which I always enjoyed.


----------



## lelgin

Locke and Key. Started out really good but now I'm just frustrated with how dumb the characters are.


----------



## Flowerlily

michellem said:


> Me too. For me it’s reminiscent of Project Runway, which I always enjoyed.


Yes me too. Watched 4 episodes so far and the fashion is better than in Project Runway imo, also no complaining. But the many short scenes are a bit too fast for me, doesn't feel 100% comfortable watching.


----------



## slang

The pharmacist- I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lost in Space
The Good Place

I've been really all over the place and haven't found anything I've been loving. Recently I watched the Aaron Hernandez doc, and You season 2. But nothing else is jumping out at me to watch and get into.


----------



## limom

Styling Hollywood. For those who liked the Rachel Zoe show. Similar series. 
The couple is great.


----------



## TC1

Pinkalicious said:


> Lost in Space
> The Good Place
> 
> I've been really all over the place and haven't found anything I've been loving. Recently I watched the Aaron Hernandez doc, and You season 2. But nothing else is jumping out at me to watch and get into.


The Stranger is good. I recommend that!


----------



## robbins65

Binged watched The Stranger yesterday.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## Santress

Just finished "Don't F*** with Cats." 
Very good, true crime limited series documentary.


----------



## chowlover2

The Goop Lab.


----------



## LemonDrop

Santress said:


> Just finished "Don't F*** with Cats."
> Very good, true crime limited series documentary.



I felt like this needed to come with a very very stern warning for those sensitive to animal cruelty. It took me a few days to get the images out of my head.


----------



## LemonDrop

I AM A KILLER.  I had two people tell me how addictive it is.  I am on episode 4 today.  It's interesting but I'm not addicted.


----------



## Doribelle

"YOU" on Netflix and its creeping me out!!


----------



## DD101

The Pharmacist - Interesting and changed directions, you think it's just going to be about one thing, and it tore off into something else.....I loved it.

Don't F**k With Cats - I resisted this one for a while because I think the title is dumb. But it was good, weird but good.

My my real favorite was Forks over Knives. I know this is not a new doc, as a friend saw it years ago. But it really made an impression on me. I recommend this one!


----------



## Aerdem

I’ve been addicted to foreign crime dramas lately... some of the better ones are:

The Break
Borderliner 
Case
Hotel Beau Sejour
Dark
Quicksand


----------



## kemilia

Starting on Narcos Mexico, season 2. Love my cartel shows.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Love Is Blind


----------



## michellem

You


----------



## jennlt

LemonDrop said:


> I felt like this needed to come with a very very stern warning for those sensitive to animal cruelty. It took me a few days to get the images out of my head.


Thanks for the warning. The title was enough to make me wary and you've confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just started the Kominisky Method. Alan Arkin is hilarious in a dry, sarcastic way. And Chuck Lorre is the executive producer.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Pharmacist


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Next in fashion...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

michellem said:


> Me too. For me it’s reminiscent of Project Runway, which I always enjoyed.


I started watching it from your post!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Love is Blind


----------



## michellem

hermes_lemming said:


> Love is Blind


Just started this today.


----------



## zinacef

The Trials of Gabriel Hernandez—— there should be an accompanying warning on this one.  It is heartbreaking, not for entertainment at all.  Very difficult to watch, it will break your heart enough to make you say a prayer for him and other vulnerable children who are going through this. Lots of tears!


----------



## Prufrock613

zinacef said:


> The Trials of Gabriel Hernandez—— there should be an accompanying warning on this one.  It is heartbreaking, not for entertainment at all.  Very difficult to watch, it will break your heart enough to make you say a prayer for him and other vulnerable children who are going through this. Lots of tears!


I just got done watching the entire thing this evening.  Ugh.  It’s rough.  14yo DS was a bit put off, by the extra tight hug, he received tonight.
I’m a mandated reporter and am disgusted by how this child was completely failed by the system.  His mom seemed to show no remorse, nor the BF.


----------



## coniglietta

Dark


----------



## kemilia

Addicted to bags said:


> Just started the Kominisky Method. Alan Arkin is hilarious in a dry, sarcastic way. And Chuck Lorre is the executive producer.


I love Arkin's character (and his house). He is a gem, imo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kemilia said:


> I love Arkin's character (and his house). He is a gem, imo.


I agree! Did you ever see him in the 1979 movie "The In-Laws" with Peter Falk? It was laugh out loud hilarious. Arkin is an underrated actor IMO.
Just finished Season 2 of the The Kominsky Method. I hope they do a season 3!


----------



## kemilia

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree! Did you ever see him in the 1979 movie "The In-Laws" with Peter Falk? It was laugh out loud hilarious. Arkin is an underrated actor IMO.
> Just finished Season 2 of the The Kominsky Method. I hope they do a season 3!


Of course I saw the In-Laws! Falk was a great actor too. 

And they have to do another season of Kominsky, they just have too. The blonde daughter is great too; she had a small role in Santa Clarita Diet--she's always good. And the wonderful waiter in that restaurant--excellent. Always makes me wish I liked martinis but not that awful concoction MD drinks ().


----------



## Addicted to bags

kemilia said:


> Of course I saw the In-Laws! Falk was a great actor too.
> 
> And they have to do another season of Kominsky, they just have too. The blonde daughter is great too; she had a small role in Santa Clarita Diet--she's always good. And the wonderful waiter in that restaurant--excellent. Always makes me wish I liked martinis but not that awful concoction MD drinks ().


Oh the waiter is hilarious!


----------



## skyqueen

kemilia said:


> I love Arkin's character (and his house). He is a gem, imo.


Arkin is very underrated IMHO. Watch Wait Until Dark, Audrey Hepburn/1967...chilling as a psychopath!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Arkin is very underrated IMHO. Watch Wait Until Dark, Audrey Hepburn/1967...chilling as a psychopath!


Oooh ok. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LemonDrop said:


> I felt like this needed to come with a very very stern warning for those sensitive to animal cruelty. It took me a few days to get the images out of my head.



Ahhhh I have this in my list but with this warning it's a pass, I can't watch animals being hurt.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m watching The Trials of Gabriel Fernandez. It’s absolutely heartbreaking and infuriating.


----------



## imgg

Locke & Key's


----------



## TC1

Started watching SAFE last night. Michael C Hall is the main, so odd that he's not Dexter to me..and does a great British accent is this. (IMO)


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> Started watching SAFE last night. Michael C Hall is the main, so odd that he's not Dexter to me..and does a great British accent is this. (IMO)


Love to hear your reviews when you're finished. On the fence about starting this show as MCH is Dexter to me too.


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> Started watching SAFE last night. Michael C Hall is the main, so odd that he's not Dexter to me..and does a great British accent is this. (IMO)





Addicted to bags said:


> Love to hear your reviews when you're finished. On the fence about starting this show as MCH is Dexter to me too.


I watched this a while ago. It also took me some time to get over the Dexter Factor. I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## TC1

Addicted to bags said:


> Love to hear your reviews when you're finished. On the fence about starting this show as MCH is Dexter to me too.


I'm halfway. so far it's really good! wanted to watch a bit more last night..but it was getting late! It took at least 20 mins for my brain to realize he wasn't going to try to kill anyone. LOL


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> I'm halfway. so far it's really good! wanted to watch a bit more last night..but it was getting late! It took at least 20 mins for my brain to realize he wasn't going to try to kill anyone. LOL



Dexter was such a great character and MCH did such a good bringing him to life (so to speak )


----------



## chowlover2

I watched Safe awhile ago, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Dexter was such a great character and MCH did such a good bringing him to life (so to speak )


I was addicted to Dexter...fantastic series except for the last season and ending. Very disappointed. Have you watched Six Feet Under (HBO ON DEMAMD/Amazon Prime)? Excellent series starring MCH, 5 seasons and the best ending I've ever watched for a series finale. Quirky as all hell!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> I was addicted to Dexter...fantastic series except for the last season and ending. Very disappointed. Have you watched Six Feet Under (HBO ON DEMAMD/Amazon Prime)? Excellent series starring MCH, 5 seasons and the best ending I've ever watched for a series finale. Quirky as all hell!


No I haven't watched SFU. Is it on Netflix or Amazon now? I know it was a HBO show. I love well done quirky shows!

ETA: Oh, I see it's on Amazon Prime now! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Prufrock613

Toy Story 4


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> Started watching SAFE last night. Michael C Hall is the main, so odd that he's not Dexter to me..and does a great British accent is this. (IMO)





Addicted to bags said:


> Love to hear your reviews when you're finished. On the fence about starting this show as MCH is Dexter to me too.





skyqueen said:


> I watched this a while ago. It also took me some time to get over the Dexter Factor. I thought it was pretty good!





chowlover2 said:


> I watched Safe awhile ago, but I really enjoyed it.


I watched it awhile ago. I can't remember a thing about it. It didn't make an impression on me. I loved Dexter until the end.


----------



## robbins65

4 episodes in on Safe.  Liking it so far.   But he will always be Dexter to me!


----------



## Tivo

Just starting The Stranger


*ETA - *one episode in and I’m hooked!


----------



## Tivo

So the Stranger was great!
Now I’m watching Safe and MCH’s British accent is really bad. But I’m loving this series Netflix has going.


----------



## TraGiv

I’m watching Love is Blind.


----------



## michellem

TraGiv said:


> I’m watching Love is Blind.


Just finished this today...let me know what you think!


----------



## TraGiv

Okay i


michellem said:


> Just finished this today...let me know what you think!


Okay, I will.  I’m on episode 6. I’ll probably finish this week.


----------



## slang

Lady Zhuge said:


> I’m watching The Trials of Gabriel Fernandez. It’s absolutely heartbreaking and infuriating.



I watched over this weekend and I cant shake some of those images out of my mind.
You’re right, “heartbreaking” and “infuriating” are the best words to describe it


----------



## Tivo

So apparently Netflix has a deal with American mystery author Harlan Coben...and I’m LOVING all the shows!
The Stranger
Safe
The Five
No Second Chance

I finished Safe now I’m watching The Five. (A lot of eye candy!!)

Perfect soapy twists and turns and secrets. These are the types of shows I want to see on Netflix, lol


----------



## michellem

The Good Place


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> So apparently Netflix has a deal with American mystery author Harlan Coben...and I’m LOVING all the shows!
> The Stranger
> Safe
> The Five
> No Second Chance
> 
> I finished Safe now I’m watching The Five. (A lot of eye candy!!)
> 
> Perfect soapy twists and turns and secrets. These are the types of shows I want to see on Netflix, lol


I saw The five awhile ago and really enjoyed it, now I have to try the other 2-thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

What are your thoughts on GLOW? I just started watching, 2 episodes in and I'm not sure I want to spend more time if it's not worth it.


----------



## robbins65

Tivo said:


> So apparently Netflix has a deal with American mystery author Harlan Coben...and I’m LOVING all the shows!
> The Stranger
> Safe
> The Five
> No Second Chance
> 
> I finished Safe now I’m watching The Five. (A lot of eye candy!!)
> 
> Perfect soapy twists and turns and secrets. These are the types of shows I want to see on Netflix, lol


I really liked the stranger!!  safe was good too!


----------



## Frivole88

Crash Landing on You


----------



## skyqueen

Tivo said:


> So apparently Netflix has a deal with American mystery author Harlan Coben...and I’m LOVING all the shows!
> The Stranger
> Safe
> The Five
> No Second Chance
> 
> I finished Safe now I’m watching The Five. (A lot of eye candy!!)
> 
> Perfect soapy twists and turns and secrets. These are the types of shows I want to see on Netflix, lol


Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## michellem

Back with the ex


----------



## Frivole88

The Trials of Gabriel Fernandez. it's so sad and depressing.


----------



## randr21

kristinlorraine said:


> The Trials of Gabriel Fernandez. it's so sad and depressing.


I hope his sacrifice helps to overhaul every system and agency that didn't intervene and protect him. 

Sadly, just heard out on LI that an 8 year old died from abuse from his father. And many that we don't hear about at all...


----------



## Champie

Animal Kingdom s4.


----------



## LemonDrop

The trials of Gabriel Fernandez. I just don't know what to do with the information in my head now. I feel sad and helpless.  There is a brief warning at the beginning of the first episode. But if you blink you'll miss it. There are non blurred autopsy photos. Just a warning. I'm still a bit surprised at how graphic some documentaries can be now.  No longer are the worst things blurred or recreated like a 1990s episode of Cold Case Files.


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> The trials of Gabriel Fernandez. I just don't know what to do with the information in my head now. I feel sad and helpless.  There is a brief warning at the beginning of the first episode. But if you blink you'll miss it. There are non blurred autopsy photos. Just a warning. I'm still a bit surprised at how graphic some documentaries can be now.  No longer are the worst things blurred or recreated like a 1990s episode of Cold Case Files.


I can’t watch this. I skip quickly by it when Netflix tries to auto play the preview.


----------



## michellem

Kim’s Convenience


----------



## robbins65

Schitt's Creek- LMAO these people crack me up


----------



## michellem

robbins65 said:


> Schitt's Creek- LMAO these people crack me up


Such a great show!


----------



## TC1

Just finished The Five.


----------



## jeNYC

Toy Boy


----------



## chowlover2

Bonfire of Destiny


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Gentefied


----------



## robbins65

Just finished The Five.  I've enjoyed the Harlen Coben series


----------



## Tivo

robbins65 said:


> Just finished The Five.  I've enjoyed the Harlen Coben series


Wealth, family, secrets, lies, mystery & suspense...all wrapped up in 8 episodes! My kind of content.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Bonfire of Destiny


The ending was a bit silly but such an enjoyable serie anyway.
Josiane Balasko was great in the role, imho.
Who does not like Belle Époque Paris?


----------



## zen1965

The Trials of Gabriel Fernandez.
Almost unbearable to watch. His last photos taken for the Mother‘s Day project - horrific. Every single adult in his life failed him. Utterly heartbreaking.


----------



## StylishMD

Retribution, REALLY good!


----------



## bagshopr

The Royal House of Windsor.


----------



## chowlover2

W/E


----------



## skyqueen

After Life...love Ricky Gervais after his Oscar's smackdown so I wanted to give this show a try. Quirky, dark comedy...loved it!


----------



## skyqueen

Last Tango in Halifax...delightful


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Last Tango in Halifax...delightful


I could use something delightful! I'm watching Counterpart with J.K. Simmons who is awesome in it. This is a deep spy thriller type show. 10 episodes each season, 2 seasons total


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Tiger King 

Wow, it’s like all these people are from another planet and/or are the products of inbreeding.


----------



## michellem

The Windsors


----------



## Alice1979

Valhalla Murders


----------



## jmaemonte

Tiger King


----------



## TC1

Almost finished Tiger King. I found myself muttering "WTF" more than once per episode


----------



## Tivo

Ok you guys have convinced me. Watching Tiger King now.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Marathoned 2 seasons of Mindhunters. Need 3rd season now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Elite S3


----------



## Tivo

GhstDreamer said:


> Marathoned 2 seasons of Mindhunters. Need 3rd season now.


Is Mindhunter scary?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Tivo said:


> Is Mindhunter scary?


It isn't scary but I like watching detective dramas and similar documentaries. I find Mindhunters interesting - it is not a fast paced violent packed kind of series.


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> Almost finished Tiger King. I found myself muttering "WTF" more than once per episode


I just finished this on Monday night and yes you are right WTF??


----------



## skyqueen

Tivo said:


> Is Mindhunter scary?





GhstDreamer said:


> It isn't scary but I like watching detective dramas and similar documentaries. I find Mindhunters interesting - it is not a fast paced violent packed kind of series.


I agree GhstDreamer...not scary but very interesting. Real life serial killers that helped the FBI collect "profiles" in the 1970s. I think Mindhuters is one of the best NetFlix Original shows offered. Can't wait for season 3!


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> I agree GhstDreamer...not scary but very interesting. Real life serial killers that helped the FBI collect "profiles" in the 1970s. I think Mindhuters is one of the best NetFlix Original shows offered. Can't wait for season 3!


Sadly there isn't going to be a season 3. Not because it isn't a hit but it isn't the way Netflix wants things to go. Hopefully Hulu or some other streaming service picks Mindhunter up.


----------



## GhstDreamer

chowlover2 said:


> Sadly there isn't going to be a season 3. Not because it isn't a hit but it isn't the way Netflix wants things to go. Hopefully Hulu or some other streaming service picks Mindhunter up.


That reeks!!!


----------



## chowlover2

GhstDreamer said:


> That reeks!!!


Yes, it sucks. I was really looking for season 3. Let's hope someone else picks them up.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Sadly there isn't going to be a season 3. Not because it isn't a hit but it isn't the way Netflix wants things to go. Hopefully Hulu or some other streaming service picks Mindhunter up.


What a shame...


----------



## Frivole88

The Platform - it's quite a nice thriller
The Girl on the Third Floor - so and so


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Ozark season 3


----------



## whateve

Lady Zhuge said:


> Ozark season 3


I didn't realize season 3 was out!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

whateve said:


> I didn't realize season 3 was out!



Yep, and it’s so worth the wait!


----------



## michellem

Tiger King
All I can say is, wow...


----------



## jimmie staton

The Platform (super intense and mirrors society in a way that makes you re-think your values. The word 'obviously' takes on a new and different meaning for me now)
"J!m"


----------



## zinacef

jimmie staton said:


> The Platform (super intense and mirrors society in a way that makes you re-think your values. The word 'obviously' takes on a new and different meaning for me now)
> "J!m"


Obviously!


----------



## jimmie staton

zinacef said:


> Obviously!


LMAO !!! Thank you zinacef… I really needed that laugh... Obviously. LOL
"J!m"


----------



## chowlover2

The Tiger King!


----------



## whateve

Lady Zhuge said:


> Yep, and it’s so worth the wait!


I'll start watching tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## egak

Unorthodox - just watched all 4 episodes today, enjoyed it.


----------



## TC1

Ozark S3. I love this show!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

chowlover2 said:


> The Tiger King!


Please come share your thoughts in the Tiger King thread!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

michellem said:


> Tiger King
> All I can say is, wow...


Come share your thoughts in the Tiger King thread please.


----------



## winks

watched the whole weekend unorthodox


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> Ozark S3. I love this show!


I agree!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Ozark! Just finished S3.


----------



## Rouge H

Self-Made w/Octavia Spencer


----------



## TC1

s3raph1nas said:


> Ozark! Just finished S3.


I'm kind of dragging it out. I almost don't want it to end. It's so long between seasons for some of these Netflix shows!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished Ozark season 3. Now watching The Circle Brazil.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Ozark, season 2. Next I will catch up on Better Call Saul.


----------



## skyqueen

Rouge H said:


> Self-Made w/Octavia Spencer


I just rewatched Hidden Figures...this movie is next. I need inspiration, especially now!


----------



## Rouge H

It’s a great movie and I know you will enjoy it.


skyqueen said:


> I just rewatched Hidden Figures...this movie is next. I need inspiration, especially now!


----------



## zen1965

Just finished Watership Down with my son (and both of us had damp eyes when Hazel passed away...).


----------



## chowlover2

Just started The Windsors.


----------



## lulilu

I just watched Unorthodox.  Very interesting look into Williamsburg.


----------



## whateve

Just finished season 3 of Ozark!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Just finished season 3 of Ozark!


I need to start watching this. I hear from a lot of friends it's good. And I always like it when I behind the curve and will have 3 full seasons to binge


----------



## baghagg

Tiger King


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Kim’s Convenience season 4


----------



## toodlee

Uncorked


----------



## kuriso

Tiger King!


----------



## Tivo

zen1965 said:


> Just finished Watership Down with my son (and both of us had damp eyes when Hazel passed away...).


One of my favorite movies as a child!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I need to start watching this. I hear from a lot of friends it's good. And I always like it when I behind the curve and will have 3 full seasons to binge


I really like it. It's one of my favorites, along with Good Girls and Breaking Bad. Maybe I like stories about ordinary people who end up being criminals.


----------



## michellem

Lady Zhuge said:


> Kim’s Convenience season 4


Me too


----------



## jimmie staton

whateve said:


> I really like it. It's one of my favorites, along with Good Girls and Breaking Bad. Maybe I like stories about ordinary people who end up being criminals.


Hi Whateve,
Me too... I love the television show 'Good Girls'... also 'Claws'
"J!m"


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I really like it. It's one of my favorites, along with Good Girls and Breaking Bad. Maybe I like stories about ordinary people who end up being criminals.


Hmmm, is that a secret wish for you too whateve?


----------



## jimmie staton

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm, is that a secret wish for you too whateve?


Inquiring minds want to know... Art imitating life or Life imitating art ?  lol
"J!m"


----------



## whateve

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Whateve,
> Me too... I love the television show 'Good Girls'... also 'Claws'
> "J!m"


I love Claws too! I forgot about that one.


----------



## skyqueen

Sliver 1993


----------



## pukasonqo

The Valhalla Murders


----------



## Frivole88

The Girl with All the Gifts


----------



## whateve

started The Stranger


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am watching "HER" and "Maybe you know them", in bits an pieces.


----------



## robbins65

Season 2 of Ozark


----------



## michellem

Season 4 Kim’s Convenience


----------



## TC1

I watched I Am Not Okay With This last night...was cute, kind of a Stranger Things vibe.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Giri/Haji


----------



## chowlover2

The English Game.


----------



## randr21

Princess Weiyoung,  ep 5
Hi score girl s2


----------



## Alice1979

Dirty John


----------



## mdcx

pukasonqo said:


> The Valhalla Murders


This is so good. Child abuse is part of the story line. Very well done show.


----------



## michellem

Just started season 1 Ozark


----------



## robbins65

Half way through Ozark Season 3


----------



## poopsie

Re-watching The Bible. 
Diogo Morgado


----------



## whateve

Black Mirror


----------



## maxter

lulilu said:


> I just watched Unorthodox.  Very interesting look into Williamsburg.



We just watched that too!


----------



## fettfleck

I love the series "Community" and "Freud".


----------



## OCMomof3

Ozark Season 3


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Money Heist


----------



## MmeM124

michellem said:


> Just started season 1 Ozark


Me too!


----------



## MmeM124

maxter said:


> We just watched that too!


I really enjoyed Unorthodox. Great acting and really well done. I also loved seeing the architecture and famous sites of Berlin. And when I could pick out a word or two of Yiddish I understood


----------



## lulilu

MmeM124 said:


> I really enjoyed Unorthodox. Great acting and really well done. I also loved seeing the architecture and famous sites of Berlin. And when I could pick out a word or two of Yiddish I understood



I started with Unorthodox and then started Shtisel.  It's two seasons and I really love it.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I started with Unorthodox and then started Shtisel.  It's two seasons and I really love it.


I just finished Unorthodox and would love another season. I will start Shtisel tonight!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Fauda season 3 
Community


----------



## Livia1

Unorthodox


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Too Hot to Handle


----------



## michellem

Nailed It!


----------



## mdcx

lulilu said:


> I started with Unorthodox and then started Shtisel.  It's two seasons and I really love it.


You might like the docu One Of Us about ex-Hasidic Jews. It is really good but quite sad. On Netflix.


----------



## Frivole88

currently binging on Better Call Saul.


----------



## Tivo

So I decided to watch the beginnings of a bunch of shows on Netflix to see what stuck - the minute I would lose interest I’d move in to the next title.

*‘Marilyn’ starring Michelle Williams* - Her performance was great, but she’s no where near as beautiful as Marilyn and that was distracting. I made it 1/3 of the way and moved on.

*‘The World’s Most Extraordinary Homes*’ - Two hosts travel the world looking at unique properties. I watched two episodes but it bored me,( and I love HGTV!)

‘*Fauda’ *- It started strong but got a little silly and the storyline was weak and the plot confusing. Bailed after one episode.

*’The Silence’ *- Boring. I watched 7 mins.

‘*The Valhalla Murders’* - Dubbed in English and it was too distracting. Made it 12:30 into episode 1 and turned it off.

*‘Night on Earth*’ - Nature show about animals hunting at night. Having seen so many great nature shows this one disappointed me. I didn’t like the narration and bailed 4:15 into the program.

*‘Iron Fist’ *- Laughably awful! Marvel should be ashamed. Dreadful plot and writing. I watched 10 mins of this.

‘*Longmire’ *- Watched 15 minutes. Bored me, although I may give it another shot eventually.
‘*Outlander*’ - This on intrigued me but it was also kinda weird. I watched 12:00 minutes of it then moved on. I may come back to it.

Anybody else watch shows this way?


----------



## Annawakes

Last week watched Unorthodox and Bonfire of Destiny.  Both good.

last night tried Velvet, but wasn’t too interested.  Will not watch again.


----------



## skyqueen

After Life 2


----------



## bisbee

Tivo said:


> So I decided to watch the beginnings of a bunch of shows on Netflix to see what stuck - the minute I would lose interest I’d move in to the next title.
> 
> Anybody else watch shows this way?



No...I never knew anyone who watched that way.  I don’t know how you know if you would like a show after watching a few minutes of the first episode...


----------



## Tivo

bisbee said:


> No...I never knew anyone who watched that way.  I don’t know how you know if you would like a show after watching a few minutes of the first episode...


There is so much to watch that I can’t give a show long to scoop me up! Lol

Luckily today I swiped right and landed a great match: ‘Bad Blood’
I’m midway through episode 1 and I’m kinda hooked.

*ETA*
Highly recommend *‘Bad Blood.’* Episode 2 gets even better!


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> So I decided to watch the beginnings of a bunch of shows on Netflix to see what stuck - the minute I would lose interest I’d move in to the next title.
> 
> *‘Marilyn’ starring Michelle Williams* - Her performance was great, but she’s no where near as beautiful as Marilyn and that was distracting. I made it 1/3 of the way and moved on.
> 
> *‘The World’s Most Extraordinary Homes*’ - Two hosts travel the world looking at unique properties. I watched two episodes but it bored me,( and I love HGTV!)
> 
> ‘*Fauda’ *- It started strong but got a little silly and the storyline was weak and the plot confusing. Bailed after one episode.
> 
> *’The Silence’ *- Boring. I watched 7 mins.
> 
> ‘*The Valhalla Murders’* - Dubbed in English and it was too distracting. Made it 12:30 into episode 1 and turned it off.
> 
> *‘Night on Earth*’ - Nature show about animals hunting at night. Having seen so many great nature shows this one disappointed me. I didn’t like the narration and bailed 4:15 into the program.
> 
> *‘Iron Fist’ *- Laughably awful! Marvel should be ashamed. Dreadful plot and writing. I watched 10 mins of this.
> 
> ‘*Longmire’ *- Watched 15 minutes. Bored me, although I may give it another shot eventually.
> ‘*Outlander*’ - This on intrigued me but it was also kinda weird. I watched 12:00 minutes of it then moved on. I may come back to it.
> 
> Anybody else watch shows this way?


I do, if the first episode doesn't grab me, I won't watch more. I used to love foreign language films, but not on TV for some old reason. I totally agree with you on your reviews.

I started the English Game because I love most English films. This is beautiful to look at, but a snooze fest. I started Bonfire of Destiny, but have yet to go back. It's a good thing there is variety and we can always start something else! Try Unorthodox, it is fascinating!


----------



## mdcx

Tivo said:


> So I decided to watch the beginnings of a bunch of shows on Netflix to see what stuck - the minute I would lose interest I’d move in to the next title.
> 
> *‘Marilyn’ starring Michelle Williams* - Her performance was great, but she’s no where near as beautiful as Marilyn and that was distracting. I made it 1/3 of the way and moved on.
> 
> *‘The World’s Most Extraordinary Homes*’ - Two hosts travel the world looking at unique properties. I watched two episodes but it bored me,( and I love HGTV!)
> 
> ‘*Fauda’ *- It started strong but got a little silly and the storyline was weak and the plot confusing. Bailed after one episode.
> 
> *’The Silence’ *- Boring. I watched 7 mins.
> 
> ‘*The Valhalla Murders’* - Dubbed in English and it was too distracting. Made it 12:30 into episode 1 and turned it off.
> 
> *‘Night on Earth*’ - Nature show about animals hunting at night. Having seen so many great nature shows this one disappointed me. I didn’t like the narration and bailed 4:15 into the program.
> 
> *‘Iron Fist’ *- Laughably awful! Marvel should be ashamed. Dreadful plot and writing. I watched 10 mins of this.
> 
> ‘*Longmire’ *- Watched 15 minutes. Bored me, although I may give it another shot eventually.
> ‘*Outlander*’ - This on intrigued me but it was also kinda weird. I watched 12:00 minutes of it then moved on. I may come back to it.
> 
> Anybody else watch shows this way?


_‘*The Valhalla Murders’* - Dubbed in English and it was too distracting. Made it 12:30 into episode 1 and turned it off._

Just so you know, you can easily change the settings to turn off dubbing into English(which I hate myself) and restore it to the original language (Icelandic) with subtitles in your language of choice. It took me a while to figure this out in Netflix and put me off a few shows when i thought the only language option was dubbed into English.
(Using the Options menu)


----------



## michellem

Waco


----------



## whateve

Tivo said:


> So I decided to watch the beginnings of a bunch of shows on Netflix to see what stuck - the minute I would lose interest I’d move in to the next title.
> 
> *‘Marilyn’ starring Michelle Williams* - Her performance was great, but she’s no where near as beautiful as Marilyn and that was distracting. I made it 1/3 of the way and moved on.
> 
> *‘The World’s Most Extraordinary Homes*’ - Two hosts travel the world looking at unique properties. I watched two episodes but it bored me,( and I love HGTV!)
> 
> ‘*Fauda’ *- It started strong but got a little silly and the storyline was weak and the plot confusing. Bailed after one episode.
> 
> *’The Silence’ *- Boring. I watched 7 mins.
> 
> ‘*The Valhalla Murders’* - Dubbed in English and it was too distracting. Made it 12:30 into episode 1 and turned it off.
> 
> *‘Night on Earth*’ - Nature show about animals hunting at night. Having seen so many great nature shows this one disappointed me. I didn’t like the narration and bailed 4:15 into the program.
> 
> *‘Iron Fist’ *- Laughably awful! Marvel should be ashamed. Dreadful plot and writing. I watched 10 mins of this.
> 
> ‘*Longmire’ *- Watched 15 minutes. Bored me, although I may give it another shot eventually.
> ‘*Outlander*’ - This on intrigued me but it was also kinda weird. I watched 12:00 minutes of it then moved on. I may come back to it.
> 
> Anybody else watch shows this way?


Not usually. I keep thinking they are going to get better. If I don't like it, I won't watch the next episode. I can't really remember Valhalla Murders but I think I only watched the first episode.


----------



## whateve

I'm still watching Black Mirror.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> So I decided to watch the beginnings of a bunch of shows on Netflix to see what stuck - the minute I would lose interest I’d move in to the next title.
> 
> *‘Marilyn’ starring Michelle Williams* - Her performance was great, but she’s no where near as beautiful as Marilyn and that was distracting. I made it 1/3 of the way and moved on.
> 
> *‘The World’s Most Extraordinary Homes*’ - Two hosts travel the world looking at unique properties. I watched two episodes but it bored me,( and I love HGTV!)
> 
> ‘*Fauda’ *- It started strong but got a little silly and the storyline was weak and the plot confusing. Bailed after one episode.
> 
> *’The Silence’ *- Boring. I watched 7 mins.
> 
> ‘*The Valhalla Murders’* - Dubbed in English and it was too distracting. Made it 12:30 into episode 1 and turned it off.
> 
> *‘Night on Earth*’ - Nature show about animals hunting at night. Having seen so many great nature shows this one disappointed me. I didn’t like the narration and bailed 4:15 into the program.
> 
> *‘Iron Fist’ *- Laughably awful! Marvel should be ashamed. Dreadful plot and writing. I watched 10 mins of this.
> 
> ‘*Longmire’ *- Watched 15 minutes. Bored me, although I may give it another shot eventually.
> ‘*Outlander*’ - This on intrigued me but it was also kinda weird. I watched 12:00 minutes of it then moved on. I may come back to it.
> 
> Anybody else watch shows this way?


I try to give shows at least 2 episodes because there have been many shows that didn't grab me right away and if I hadn't stayed a little longer I would have missed out. The opposite has also happened. An awesome first episode and then it goes downhill. 

I don't tend to watch movies because I don't usually have the attention span. For some reason I like episodic storylines.


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> There is so much to watch that I can’t give a show long to scoop me up! Lol
> 
> Luckily today I swiped right and landed a great match: ‘Bad Blood’
> I’m midway through episode 1 and I’m kinda hooked.
> 
> *ETA*
> Highly recommend *‘Bad Blood.’* Episode 2 gets even better!


I am still bitter about GOT so I wish I was more like you.


----------



## skyqueen

Rewatched Mindhunter...great show! But I'm really pissed that season 3 is in limbo/cancelled. They "teased" us for 2 seasons with BTK and now they leave us hanging


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just finished _Narcos _season 1 & 2 - very gripping 
Just started _After Life_ season 1 - I always like Ricky Rervais 
_Better call Saul_ - just mid-way through season 1 it's a bit slow and over rated but it might get better


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just finished Unorthodox and Too Hot To Handle! Extreme differences, I know. Lol


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> I do, if the first episode doesn't grab me, I won't watch more. I used to love foreign language films, but not on TV for some old reason. I totally agree with you on your reviews.
> 
> *I started the English Game because I love most English films. This is beautiful to look at, but a snooze fest. I started Bonfire of Destiny, but have yet to go back. *It's a good thing there is variety and we can always start something else! Try Unorthodox, it is fascinating!


I hadnt paid much attention to Unorthodox but will definitely try it now! for these reviews! Are there others you didn’t stick with long? Can you share them?


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> I am still bitter about GOT so I wish I was more like you.


I can’t even watch the final season again. 
Actually, every time I think about it I get so mad, lol! Two idiots basically threw away their legacy fumbling the ball at the one yard line. 
(but I’m hoping The Mandalorian is going to replace GOT for me)


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I can’t even watch the final season again.
> Actually, every time I think about it I get so mad, lol! Two idiots basically threw away their legacy fumbling the ball at the one yard line.
> (but I’m hoping The Mandalorian is going to replace GOT for me)


The mandalorian is the best. Can’t wait for season 2.


credit a font from LA


----------



## chowlover2

chicinthecity777 said:


> Just finished _Narcos _season 1 & 2 - very gripping
> Just started _After Life_ season 1 - I always like Ricky Rervais
> _Better call Saul_ - just mid-way through season 1 it's a bit slow and over rated but it might get better


Sometimes, usually first episode it is, it's setting everything in place for what is going to happen. When you get to the rest of the season it goes so fast. I'am a BB/BCS fanatic having watched it at least 6 times and will probably watch again now that season 5 is over. The only other series that I was that obsessed with was Game of Thrones. You have to at least watch season 2 for the Hoboken Cobbler. And Mike has a scene where he really deserved to win an Emmy. Stay with it.


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> Sometimes, usually first episode it is, it's setting everything in place for what is going to happen. When you get to the rest of the season it goes so fast. I'am a BB/BCS fanatic having watched it at least 6 times and will probably watch again now that season 5 is over. The only other series that I was that obsessed with was Game of Thrones. You have to at least watch season 2 for the Hoboken Cobbler. And Mike has a scene where he really deserved to win an Emmy. Stay with it.



I loved Breaking Bad! Also El Camino. But I was afraid BCS wouldn’t live up to the hype. I may start watching that now!


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> I loved Breaking Bad! Also El Camino. But I was afraid BCS wouldn’t live up to the hype. I may start watching that now!


It's so good. I marvel at how good the stories are and the acting is sooo good. It is the fastest hour on TV.


----------



## Frivole88

Coronavirus, Explained. it's a good eye opener and quite scary.


----------



## Frivole88

Netflix only has Season 4 on Better Call Saul. anyone knows where I could watch the Season 5 ?
I don't have cable channels anymore.


----------



## TC1

I just saw The Last Kingdom S4 is out! wooo!


----------



## chowlover2

kristinlorraine said:


> Netflix only has Season 4 on Better Call Saul. anyone knows where I could watch the Season 5 ?
> I don't have cable channels anymore.


I think all AMC shows are on their webpage and you can watch it there.


----------



## Staci_W

I watched After Life season 2 this week. Such a good show. Makes me laugh and cry.


----------



## lil_peanut

Just finished Unorthodox and Never Have I Ever (LOVED IT!!), and am now re-watching Mad Men from the beginning.


----------



## j_87

Just finished watching The Half of It. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## maxter

Watching Never Have I Ever.   Cute even tho the main character can be annoying.  But she’s a teen so it goes with the territory.


----------



## Frivole88

Narcos: Mexico


----------



## michellem

Too Hot to Handle


----------



## limom

Hollywood.


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Hollywood.


I liked this series but I've only watched 3 episodes. Watch Scotty and the Secret History of Hollywood, a documentary on the actual gas station brothel and the life of Scotty Bowers (Dylan McDermott character). Fascinating!


----------



## fettfleck

Just finished Workin' Moms. These moms sometimes really are annoying, but it still is a fun series!


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Hollywood.


Oh I like Dylan McDermott. Is this show good?


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Hollywood.


I started watching this too!


----------



## chowlover2

Me too! 3 episodes in!


----------



## sgj99

Finally got around to watchIng The Crown and got hooked = 3 seasons in three days.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sgj99 said:


> Finally got around to watchIng The Crown and got hooked = 3 seasons in three days.


Wow, you really immersed yourself into the royal family!


----------



## whateve

Dead to Me, season 2.


----------



## Staci_W

Just started Dark. I tried to watch it before, but was annoyed because the actors mouths weren't matching up with their words. I've been throwing myself into learning German again. Dark was mentioned in a German Facebook group. Now that I'm watching it in the original language, I'm not annoyed.


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> Me too! 3 episodes in!


I feel like it’s basically showing flat out this town is “pay” for play


----------



## sgj99

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, you really immersed yourself into the royal family!


I did!  I even dreamed about them after my marathon.


----------



## Frivole88

Unorthodox
Into the Night


----------



## CeeJay

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I like Dylan McDermott. Is this show good?


I just started watching it last night .. 3 episodes in, and WOW .. Dylan McDermott is FANTASTIC in this part, frankly .. the best acting I've seen of him for some time.  The one character that just doesn't (to me) fit the part, is Jim Parsons .. his voice is the same as with The  Big Bang Theory .. just wish he could have changed it up a bit.  Holland Taylor .. god, what a fabulous actress she is and she looks great (I thought even better than Patti Lupone)!  So far, a great show .. then again, I live out in LA and (in fact - my house was built over the old RKO Studios), so the history is also pertinent to me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CeeJay said:


> I just started watching it last night .. 3 episodes in, and WOW .. Dylan McDermott is FANTASTIC in this part, frankly .. the best acting I've seen of him for some time.  The one character that just doesn't (to me) fit the part, is Jim Parsons .. his voice is the same as with The  Big Bang Theory .. just wish he could have changed it up a bit.  Holland Taylor .. god, what a fabulous actress she is and she looks great (I thought even better than Patti Lupone)!  So far, a great show .. then again, I live out in LA and (in fact - my house was built over the old RKO Studios), so the history is also pertinent to me.


Thanks for the review! I live in LA also so looking forward to starting this series. 
Jim Parson's didn't change his voice? Oh that is going to be weird, I'm watching a period piece and Sheldon's voice pops up?


----------



## CeeJay

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the review! I live in LA also so looking forward to starting this series.
> Jim Parson's didn't change his voice? Oh that is going to be weird, I'm watching a period piece and Sheldon's voice pops up?


EXACTLY, and frankly .. that's just ruining his part (for me)!  He's a great actor, so I was kind of disappointed to hear that voice!  Other than that, the acting and actors are pretty great .. just looked at the full list, and they have quite a few great folks in the series!


----------



## CeeJay

Tivo said:


> I feel like it’s basically showing flat out this town is “pay” for play


What isn't nowadays???  If you don't' think Corporate America isn't like that, then think again!   I know, for a FACT, that one gal (whose intellect was rivaled only by garden tools) got to her CEO position ONLY because she laid and/or blew most of the men at the Executive level.   To be told by countless male colleagues of mine about her 'antics', especially at a birthday party in NYC (and we were located in Boston) .. HOLY CRAP!   But, whatevs .. I guess that is what she wanted and didn't care that just about EVERYONE knew about her antics to reach the "top"!


----------



## tweegy

Watching working mom and its too funny omg


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hollywood, Never Have I Ever, Unorthodox, Tiger King, Cheer, The Crown, Hollywood, Too Hot To Handle

LOL I need an intervention


----------



## SweetCherries

El Carmino


----------



## fettfleck

Hollywood and Community. Both so good. Tried tiger king because everybody is taking about it. But those people are just unbearable for me...


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## Frivole88

Never Have I Ever


----------



## TC1

Trial by Media


----------



## chowlover2

The Great British Baking Show


----------



## Addicted to bags

chowlover2 said:


> The Great British Baking Show


I like this show. It's somehow very soothing. Maybe it's the accents? lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## michellem

Addicted to bags said:


> I like this show. It's somehow very soothing. Maybe it's the accents? lol


I agree! I love this show and feel happy and relaxed when I watch it


----------



## Addicted to bags

michellem said:


> I agree! I love this show and feel happy and relaxed when I watch it


I think they deliberately pace it slower in England. In America it's all about the clock and competition, it makes me anxious.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Narcos Mexico. Half way through the 2nd season. Really really good! 
Better Call Saul - still watching 2nd season but the pace is just too slow for my liking. I don't know how much longer I am going to continue.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

chicinthecity777 said:


> Narcos Mexico. Half way through the 2nd season. Really really good!
> Better Call Saul - still watching 2nd season but the pace is just too slow for my liking. I don't know how much longer I am going to continue.


Narcos Mexico is pretty good but Columbia was really good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Winter’sJoy said:


> Narcos Mexico is pretty good but Columbia was really good.


We finished the original Narcos a couple of weeks ago and yes it was very very good!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

chicinthecity777 said:


> We finished the original Narcos a couple of weeks ago and yes it was very very good!


I like the Pacho character the best. I was happy to see him in Mexico too.

I had to go and look up the real story on every character after watching.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Winter’sJoy said:


> I like the Pacho character the best. I was happy to see him in Mexico too.
> 
> *I had to go and look up the real story on every character after watching.*


I did too! LOL! I only knew a bit about Escobar's story so I looked up others while watching it.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#BlackAF


----------



## egak

Sweet Magnolias


----------



## michellem

Addicted to bags said:


> I think they deliberately pace it slower in England. In America it's all about the clock and competition, it makes me anxious.


That’s a great point! I completely agree with you!


----------



## michellem

Dead to Me season 2


----------



## PurpleRabbit

The Office and Madame Secretary


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Just decided to give Sweet Magnolias a try.


----------



## egak

The Wrong Missy & A Secret Love


----------



## tweegy

started White Lines...


----------



## TC1

Outer Banks


----------



## happy27

Tokyo ghoul.
For someone that dislikes anything gore and bloody, I think isolation is making me a big mental that I’m actually enjoying the anime.


----------



## scrpo83

Lobby Baby


----------



## robbins65

Sweet Magnolias


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I liked this series but I've only watched 3 episodes. Watch Scotty and the Secret History of Hollywood, a documentary on the actual gas station brothel and the life of Scotty Bowers (Dylan McDermott character). Fascinating!


I did! I am obsessed with Scotty. Even if half is false, I really like his non judgmental POV for someone born in time.
What a character!
He recently passed away.



Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I like Dylan McDermott. Is this show good?


This show is delicious. The good guys win and the costumes/ decors are spectacular!
Such a treat in those stressful times.
I enjoy most of Ryan Murphy cheesy catalog.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> I did! I am obsessed with Scotty. Even if half is false, I really like his non judgmental POV for someone born in time.
> What a character!
> He recently passed away.
> 
> 
> This show is delicious. The good guys win and the costumes/ decors are spectacular!
> Such a treat in those stressful times.
> I enjoy most of Ryan Murphy cheesy catalog.


Scotty was a character! What about Walter Pidgeon? 
I love Ryan Murphy...even his TV series 911/911 Lone Star are quirky and fun!


----------



## skyqueen

Uncut Gems


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Scotty was a character! What about *Walter Pidgeon*?
> I love Ryan Murphy...even his TV series 911/911 Lone Star are quirky and fun!


It sounds possible. I work in creative fields and knew many gay men who were still in the closet in the 2000.
A family in my street is involved in a lavender marriage, they throw the best parties!
One of my friend was involved with a very much married political figure...of the same sex..
On and on...


----------



## randr21

happy27 said:


> Tokyo ghoul.
> For someone that dislikes anything gore and bloody, I think isolation is making me a big mental that I’m actually enjoying the anime.


Love a good anime, will have to check out. Have you seen the beautifully drawn Garden of Words?


----------



## SouthTampa

Better Call Saul


----------



## limom

Filthy Rich, the Epstein story. Unreal and infuriating. I wish the FBI agents involved in the first prosecution could have been involved in this doc. I’d bet they have tons to say...


----------



## Brightcastle

Fleabag and The Stranger - very different but both brilliant!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Trial by Media


----------



## Setherwood

Space Force


----------



## michellem

Hollywood


----------



## chowlover2

Jeffrey Epstein: Filthy Rich


----------



## chaneljewel

The Five


----------



## chaneljewel

Sweet Magnolias and Unorthodox both good


----------



## Frivole88

The 100


----------



## Prufrock613

Selling Sunset


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Filthy Rich


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Space Force

So funny!


----------



## Emeline

New season of Somebody Feed Phil. 
Love that show!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Kalief Browder Story


----------



## Frivole88

Jeffrey Epstein filthy rich


----------



## poopsie

THE CAR

Still cheesy after all these years and still my most watched 70's drive-in movie after Billy Jack


----------



## chicinthecity777

We have been watching Filthy Rich as well. He was a master of manipulation of vulnerable girls! 
And Ozark, House of Cards and Better Call Saul


----------



## makeupbyomar

In The Shadow of the Moon (2019)
13th (2016)


----------



## Alice1979

Hannibal

I missed the last couple of episodes of final season back when they were airing on NBC. I think after I finish, I would go back to the first season and re-watch all the episodes. I love this series.


----------



## egak

The new season of Queer Eye.


----------



## sgj99

The Last Kingdom


----------



## whateve

Black Spot
Rectify


----------



## BevS813

Jeffery Epstein: Filthy Rich


----------



## makeupbyomar

Space Force


----------



## sparklebunny

Selling Sunset. The drama is ridiculous and fun...such a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*Highly recommended !*


----------



## skyqueen

I Am Divine


----------



## Pollie-Jean

whateve said:


> Rectify


 I liked it a lot !


----------



## makeupbyomar

I am Mother (2019)


----------



## tweegy

Time: The Kalief Browder Story. I really recommend this, I just finished it. I- I just have no words


----------



## whateve

Glitch


----------



## LapisSiren

Watching Paranormal Survivors


----------



## raysosher

I am watching Friends which I ignored for years and now I am just loving it. I was such a fool to ignore this amazing series for years and kept bull ****ting about it. Once I said to one of my friends that those who watch friends do not have friends in real life. I was such a looser and hate it so much. I just love this show. This is the best series I ave ever watched in my life and also breaking bad.


----------



## chowlover2

raysosher said:


> I am watching Friends which I ignored for years and now I am just loving it. I was such a fool to ignore this amazing series for years and kept bull ****ting about it. Once I said to one of my friends that those who watch friends do not have friends in real life. I was such a looser and hate it so much. I just love this show. This is the best series I ave ever watched in my life and also breaking bad.


If you like Breaking Bad try Better Call Saul. It stands alone as a great show, but is even better paired with BB.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Getting ready to start Knives Out (streaming on Amazon). Haven't seen it before... hope it's good!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lennox Hill


----------



## TC1

Re-watching S1 of Sons of Anarchy. *sigh* Jax Teller *sigh*


----------



## chowlover2

Lenox Hill


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Charlie and The Chocolate Factory


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Dating Around season 2


----------



## BevS813

Paranormal Survivor


----------



## Frivole88

Midnight Diner


----------



## Rouge H

Riverdale-and enjoying it.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Lady Zhuge said:


> Dating Around season 2



Love how diverse this show is! And I’ve never been to NOLA, so it’s nice to see a small peek of it as well.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

The second season of Dead to Me, and the second season of Dating Around. My husband and I are watching Community, which is hilarious.

I’m also now watching Slobby’s World, which my little sister recommended. I realized pretty quickly that we have a bit in common because the subject of the show, Robert Hall (aka ”Slobby,” lol) and I are both are into vintage pieces, even though I mainly do jewelry and he’s into all sorts of collectibles from the 80’s and 90’s.


----------



## gwendo25

recently finished and great shows:
Money heist 
Animal kingdom
Celebrity plastic surgeons- light and fluffy
Dead to me (season 2)
Little Fires Everywhere
Ozark - last season

amazon prime:
The Marvellous Mrs. Maisel - loved  it!


----------



## Frivole88

Hollywood
Floor is Lava


----------



## Megs

kristinlorraine said:


> Hollywood
> Floor is Lava



Haha, Vlad just found Floor is Lava and started watching it laughing so hard! 

I started binge watching Heart of Dixie in the background. It's not great, but I kinda like it... but I tend to like not great tv.


----------



## chowlover2

Megs said:


> Haha, Vlad just found Floor is Lava and started watching it laughing so hard!
> 
> I started binge watching Heart of Dixie in the background. It's not great, but I kinda like it... but I tend to like not great tv.


Sometimes cheesy TV is the best!


----------



## pukasonqo

Athlete A


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Athlete A 
These women have my deepest respect !


----------



## scrpo83

The martian


----------



## robbins65

Selling Sunset


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Athlete A
> These women have my deepest respect !


Horrible and frightening...especially when you trust someone!


----------



## gwendo25

robbins65 said:


> Selling Sunset


Loved it, light and fluffy!


----------



## whateve

Dark - third season


----------



## imgg

Megs said:


> Haha, Vlad just found Floor is Lava and started watching it laughing so hard!
> 
> I started binge watching Heart of Dixie in the background. It's not great, but I kinda like it... but I tend to like not great tv.


Just started watching Heart of Dixie too after finding it by watching Virgin River, which I liked.  It's harder to finder lighter shows these days.


----------



## egak

imgg said:


> Just started watching Heart of Dixie too after finding it by watching Virgin River, which I liked.  It's harder to finder lighter shows these days.



I loved Heart of Dixie when it was originally on 

Meanwhile yesterday I watched _Eurovision_ Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Cable Girls


----------



## Frivole88

Winchester


----------



## scrpo83

Filthy rich


----------



## Tivo

Uh...365


----------



## CeeJay

I'm now into Season 2 of Marcella.  The first season was interesting; had kind of a hard time initially getting into it, but persisted and it was bizarre at times, but overall, pretty good.  Of course, I'm a little biased because they are shooting scenes in East London where I worked, so I know the area fairly well (ah .. memories)!  Definitely dark, but so far .. worth it!


----------



## maggiesze1

The Chase


----------



## scrpo83

13TH


----------



## Frivole88

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## lara0112

Dark - just finished season 3. Love it.


----------



## lara0112

whateve said:


> Dark - third season



I am obsessed. season 2 is my favourite


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Supermarket Sweep!! I'm so happy Netflix added this... what a blast from the past!


----------



## whateve

lara0112 said:


> Dark - just finished season 3. Love it.


I have one episode left. I kind of lost interest in the third season. It's taken so many twists and turns.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

whateve said:


> I have one episode left. I kind of lost interest in the third season. It's taken so many twists and turns.


Well, that’s a bummer. We haven’t started S3 yet, but we were looking forward to it.


----------



## lara0112

whateve said:


> I have one episode left. I kind of lost interest in the third season. It's taken so many twists and turns.



Season 2 was for sure the best. Nice to finally see how it all related - but I agree, the final answer is never quite as satisfying as the maze.. still, I love the show and liked season 3 as well. I am German, so I am prob biased as well (although it is far more popular outside of Germany ...)


----------



## BevS813

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## chowlover2

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## randr21

Unsolved mysteries ep 1. Rey rivera
What the what...talk about a mystery.


----------



## Frivole88

randr21 said:


> Unsolved mysteries ep 1. Rey rivera
> What the what...talk about a mystery.




wait until you watched the final episode, it's crazy and eerie.


----------



## chowlover2

Deadwind


----------



## skyqueen

Mucho Mucho Amor


----------



## rose60610

A series about The Medici's.


----------



## egak

Desperados - pretty bad!


----------



## simone72

I must be the last one in the world to just get into this show but Person of interest  and he is dreamy! What took me so long ??


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CeeJay said:


> I'm now into Season 2 of Marcella.  The first season was interesting; had kind of a hard time initially getting into it, but persisted and it was bizarre at times, but overall, pretty good.  Of course, I'm a little biased because they are shooting scenes in East London where I worked, so I know the area fairly well (ah .. memories)!  Definitely dark, but so far .. worth it!


I just finished binge watching all 3 seasons, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Down to Earth with Zac Efron


----------



## Annawakes

Selling Sunset


----------



## TC1

Dark Season 3. Every episode makes less sense. I want to finish it, but there always seems more questions than answers.


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> Dark Season 3. Every episode makes less sense. I want to finish it, but there always seems more questions than answers.


I still haven't watched the last one. I liked it better when it was just different time periods rather than other worlds.


----------



## whateve

Marcella


----------



## maggiesze1

Glee..for the 2nd time!


----------



## TC1

whateve said:


> I still haven't watched the last one. I liked it better when it was just different time periods rather than other worlds.


I kind of wanted to finish it all..just for the sake of seeing of some of it come to a resolution. It's more confusing than ever. lol


----------



## randr21

kristinlorraine said:


> wait until you watched the final episode, it's crazy and eerie.



I skipped and went straight to last ep. It was just sad. There is no mystery, only injustice.  

To burn everything to dust, and scatter all along the roads...they were certainly not lazy murderers. Something to think about as a city dweller. Close proximity to neighbors, not much open roads or plains = harder to hide evidence that is completely destroyed.


----------



## whateve

randr21 said:


> I skipped and went straight to last ep. It was just sad. There is no mystery, only injustice.
> 
> To burn everything to dust, and scatter all along the roads...they were certainly not lazy murderers. Something to think about as a city dweller. Close proximity to neighbors, not much open roads or plains = harder to hide evidence that is completely destroyed.


When we lived in the country, there were people who you could tell chose to live in the country so they could do things without anyone noticing, including abusing their kids and using drugs. I noticed the same thing in American compounds overseas.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Fatal Affair


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## LemonDrop

mucho mucho amor


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Stateless


----------



## robbins65

Doctor Foster


----------



## lara0112

Tivo said:


> Uh...365



was hoping someone else was posting this in here as well.... , way to pass social distancing ... also, love the soundtrack


----------



## limom

The remix


----------



## Frivole88

The Wicker Man


----------



## limom

Indian matchmaker.


----------



## scrpo83

Warrior nun


----------



## skyqueen

David Foster/Off the Record


----------



## egak

Watched The Kissing Booth 2 last night, it was trash, but I loved it


----------



## Frivole88

Fear City: NY vs. the Mafia


----------



## robbins65

Bloodline


----------



## skyqueen

robbins65 said:


> Bloodline


One of my favorite Netflix originals...especially the first season. Ben Mendelsohn


----------



## Luvbolide

Just finished The Last Dance - loved it!


----------



## robbins65

Fear City:  NY vs The Mafia.
Enjoyed


----------



## kemilia

Indian Matchmaker. 

Part of me is impressed that this system seems to work very well, but I know me and it wouldn't have worked for me.


----------



## limom

kemilia said:


> Indian Matchmaker.
> 
> Part of me is impressed that this system seems to work very well, but I know me and it wouldn't have worked for me.


The way they have the older couple reminded me of the scenes of “When Harry met Sally”.
Apparently the show is controversial because it stresses “being fair”. The whole time, I thought they were talking about the person being fair (As it fair minded) as opposed as being light skinned.
Some of the people were so hard to please...The girl in Austin was no prize imo and will have a hard time finding happiness, imo. So hard on people.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Good Place, Season 1, 2, 3 and waiting for season 4 to release hopefully this month


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> The way they have the older couple reminded me of the scenes of “When Harry met Sally”.
> Apparently the show is controversial because it stresses “being fair”. The whole time, I thought they were talking about the person being fair (As it fair minded) as opposed as being light skinned.
> Some of the people were so hard to please...The girl in Austin was no prize imo and will have a hard time finding happiness, imo. So hard on people.


I thought "fair" meant being nice and fair to others, etc., not skin color too. 

Yep, that Texan gal is one picky person, and her mom doesn't help things either, easy to see that the apple didn't fall far from that tree. The guy living in India is so not a catch (except for designing jewelry--that would be a sweet hubbie to have). I wonder what the matchmaker charges, flying back & forth between the US & India can't be cheap.


----------



## limom

kemilia said:


> I *thought "fair" meant being nice and fair to others, etc., not skin color too.*
> 
> Yep, that Texan gal is one picky person, and her mom doesn't help things either, easy to see that the apple didn't fall far from that tree. The guy living in India is so not a catch (except for designing jewelry--that would be a sweet hubbie to have). I wonder what the matchmaker charges, flying back & forth between the US & India can't be cheap.


Glad to see I was not alone.  
I also would like to know how the matchmaker is remunerated .
The young woman from Guyana was such a good catch, those dudes are azz.


----------



## Champie

Fear City: New York vs The Mafia


----------



## Frivole88

Umbrella Academy Season 2


----------



## Setherwood

Bingeing on The Umbrella Academy. Love it.


----------



## michellem

Sugar Rush: Extra Sweet


----------



## pukasonqo

Just finished Indian Matchmaker and started Inmigration Nation on Netflix


----------



## Frivole88

Mucho mucho amor 

Conspiracies


----------



## TC1

The Gentlemen. I loved it!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Indian Matchmaking

Love on the Spectrum - fascinating!


----------



## pmburk

Unsolved Mysteries. I remember constantly being left creeped out after watching the original version back in the day, so expecting a lot of sleepless nights coming up.


----------



## adjackson

now a days i'm watching  The Witcher'' this is amazing i loved it


----------



## GhstDreamer

Umbrella Academy - on the last episode

Black - not sure if I want to continue.


----------



## Setherwood

just completed the 4 seasons of Lucifer, getting ready for season 5. Great show.


----------



## lulilu

Fauda


----------



## kemilia

Vanilla Bean said:


> Indian Matchmaking
> 
> Love on the Spectrum - fascinating!


Spectrum--I love Michael, he is so real. And that couple too, except for the little snake.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kemilia said:


> Spectrum--I love Michael, he is so real.



At the dinner table...

Michael: "People my age aren't interested in commitment. They're only interested in intercourse."

Dad: Food falls out of mouth and drops to the floor.


----------



## chowlover2

The Twelve


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Finishing up Selling Sunset.


----------



## TC1

pmburk said:


> Unsolved Mysteries. I remember constantly being left creeped out after watching the original version back in the day, so expecting a lot of sleepless nights coming up.


You know..I thought the exact same. The new one however, isn't near as chilling..Robert Stack's voice was so iconic.


----------



## limom

Immigration Nation. Wow.


----------



## Frivole88

World's Most Wanted... interesting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The Woods - Polish adaption of Harlan Coben's books.  Even better than The Stranger (a British adaptation of another of Harlan Coben's book), also quite good.  Big fan of Harlan Coben so am really enjoying these adaptations.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Love on the Spectrum 
Day and Night (Bai Ye Zhui Xiong)


----------



## Frivole88

Project Power


----------



## lulilu

If you like Indian Matchmaking, watch Netflix's A Suitable Girl.  It's a doc and the star of the series is one of the parents of the girls finding husbands.  Much more serious (and kind of sad) than the series.  I really liked it.  I also liked the fact that it showed lots of India, its cities, etc. and the fate of women once they are married.


----------



## lulilu

Setherwood said:


> just completed the 4 seasons of Lucifer, getting ready for season 5. Great show.



I love this show too - a great guilty pleasure.  Is season 5 new?


----------



## lulilu

Netflix documentary -- One Child Nation.  About China's one child rule.


----------



## scrpo83

Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## makeupbyomar

What Happened to Monday (2017)


----------



## Tivo

Peaky Blinders. On season 2 and it’s getting really good


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Lucifer season 5
Stranger season 2 
Cobra Kai


----------



## Heart Star

I just started Cobra Kai today and I love it! A perfect amount of nostalgia!


----------



## chowlover2

The Stranger


----------



## Frivole88

Cobra Kai —enjoyed it!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> The Stranger


If you liked The Stranger, you should check out The Woods (If you haven't already). I thought it was even better. However, its a Polish production but with English subtitles.


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> If you liked The Stranger, you should check out The Woods (If you haven't already). I thought it was even better. However, its a Polish production but with English subtitles.


I will, subtitles don't bother me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> I will, subtitles don't bother me.


I hope you like it.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Umbrella Academy


----------



## Spellbinder

These days, I watching every documentaries on the Netflix...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Dark Desire is my current guilty pleasure. Finished Selling Sunset last week, so I’ve moved on to Million Dollar Beach House. Noel is getting on my nerves...


----------



## chDlkl94

Do you guys know the "Feel Good"? I've been falling love with Mae Martin...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Documentary Now!


----------



## Iamminda

Cobra Kai — can’t believe how much we liked it, watched both seasons within a week


----------



## chowlover2

Iamminda said:


> Cobra Kai — can’t believe how much we liked it, watched both seasons within a week


What's it about? The name puts me off as I don't like snakes...


----------



## Iamminda

chowlover2 said:


> What's it about? The name puts me off as I don't like snakes...


I hear you on the snakes .  It’s the Karate Kid story 30 or so years later with many of the original casts as middle aged adults.  I liked the original K Kid but didnt watch the two movie sequels so I didn’t expect to like this new series much.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> Cobra Kai — can’t believe how much we liked it, watched both seasons within a week


I know a lot of those kids IRL


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> I know a lot of those kids IRL


Really?  How cool is that .


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Really loved Cobra Kai. I heard in Season 3 coming out next year, some of the original cast from Karate Kid 2 and 3 movies are coming back. And Elisabeth Shue


----------



## limom

Iamminda said:


> I hear you on the snakes .  It’s the Karate Kid story 30 or so years later with many of the original casts as middle aged adults.  I liked the original K Kid but didnt watch the two movie sequels so I didn’t expect to like this new series much.


This series came at the right time, imo. So cheesy and so good at the same time...
Obsessed


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Just got Netflix not too long ago due to Covid and being locked in so I am catching up ...right I am watching The Crown...I’m so hooked on it!


----------



## Iamminda

Chanel4Eva said:


> Really loved Cobra Kai. I heard in Season 3 coming out next year, some of the original cast from Karate Kid 2 and 3 movies are coming back. And Elisabeth Shue



We just rewatched the first movie yesterday — may have to watch 2 and 3 to prepare for the new season .


----------



## Iamminda

limom said:


> This series came at the right time, imo. So cheesy and so good at the same time...
> Obsessed



You are so right .  This series first came out a couple of years ago on some sort of YT paid channel but has totally blown up since Netflix picked it up.  Very cheesy in a good way.


----------



## PurpleLilac

Have y'all noticed that the Grandma had an LV Azur Galliera and the Mom had a Neverfull GM in Azur...in Cobra Kai! Kinda fun to spot those!


----------



## Iamminda

PurpleLilac said:


> Have y'all noticed that the Grandma had an LV Azur Galliera and the Mom had a Neverfull GM in Azur...in Cobra Kai! Kinda fun to spot those!



Yep, my LV-radar noticed them .


----------



## limom

The best 50 shows on Netflix according to The NY Times








						The 50 Best TV Shows on Netflix Right Now
					

New shows come to the streaming giant all the time — too many to ever watch them all. We’re here to help.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## limom

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ so it's a reality show...or written reality?
> sounds intriguing to say the least.


It is scripted. I thought it was more about travellers than “white trash”.









						The Riches (TV Series 2007–2008) - IMDb
					

The Riches: Created by Dmitry Lipkin. With Eddie Izzard, Minnie Driver, Shannon Woodward, Noel Fisher. A family of crooks assume the identity of an upper-middle-class suburban clan in the Deep South.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## lulilu

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Dark Desire is my current guilty pleasure. Finished Selling Sunset last week, so I’ve moved on to Million Dollar Beach House. Noel is getting on my nerves...



Selling Sunset was an easy guilty pleasure to binge.  The episodes were very short.

I just tried Million Dollar Beach House.  Reviews weren't great, so I didn't have high hopes, but the agents were part of Nest Seekers -- isn't that Ryan Serhant's company?  It was pretty bad.  The agents have no personality or style.  And don't seem to have a lot of experience (at least the newer ones).


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

lulilu said:


> Selling Sunset was an easy guilty pleasure to binge.  The episodes were very short.
> 
> I just tried Million Dollar Beach House.  Reviews weren't great, so I didn't have high hopes, but the agents were part of Nest Seekers -- isn't that Ryan Serhant's company?  It was pretty bad.  The agents have no personality or style.  And don't seem to have a lot of experience (at least the newer ones).



Yesssss; loved SS... there was lots of juicy drama and Christine’s style was amazing! MDBH didn’t even come close... I guess Noel would be the Christine of the show, since he has the best wardrobe and pisses people off the most, lol! Either way, the best part of MDBH for me is the drool-worthy real estate. I won’t be surprised if the show doesn’t get renewed.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Has anyone seen this new Netflix show, Love, Guaranteed?  Great cast (Rachael Leigh Cook, Damon Wayans Jr., Heather Graham) but I haven't seen any reviews yet.

**


----------



## chowlover2

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Has anyone seen this new Netflix show, Love, Guaranteed?  Great cast (Rachael Leigh Cook, Damon Wayans Jr., Heather Graham) but I haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> **



I saw a preview for it Fri and it looks good!


----------



## raffifi

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Has anyone seen this new Netflix show, Love, Guaranteed?  Great cast (Rachael Leigh Cook, Damon Wayans Jr., Heather Graham) but I haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> **



It's a feel good movie and it's cute. I liked it a lot.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Kingdom - A Korean series set in 16th century Korea - kind of a cross between Game of Thrones and the Walking Dead. Visually stunning and the costumes are incredible.


----------



## Frivole88

Away


----------



## lulilu

I am still watching Fauda.  I watch other stuff in between episodes.

King of the Cruise, a doc, is good.


----------



## randr21

Love guaranteed


----------



## beekmanhill

I like Nordic Noir.  Watched Bordertown, Deadwind, The Valhalla Murders, and others.   The acting is generally excellent even if sometimes the plots have holes.   I just started Case.
Selling Sunset was fun.  I started with season 3 and liked it so much I watched seasons 1 and 2.   They go fast.  Started the one in the Hamptons but didn't even finish one episode.


----------



## randr21

Alive, korean zombie. I feel like it's kind of apropos...pre-apocalypse mood for 2020.


----------



## limom

Les mignonnes. Excellent coming of age story and an interesting view on the Senegalese life in France from a young girl POV. I recommend it.


----------



## TC1

The Social Dilemma, starts off a bit slow..ends up being very interesting


----------



## sgj99

Just finished season 4 of The Last Kingdom.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Legend of Korra


----------



## meluvs2shop

just finished cobra kai and watching social dilemma soon


----------



## chowlover2

Criminal


----------



## perlefine

Baby (series)

and recently watched alive (movie)


----------



## TC1

The Home Edit


----------



## kemilia

Re-watching Breaking Bad (so darn good especially since I read about how the colors identify and signal things)

The Dutchess (at first I thought it was about you-know-who but it's not and it's funny)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

*Challenger*: The Final Flight


----------



## randr21

Unsolved mysteries reboot, ep 2, House of terror. The father who is MIA and suspected of killing his whole family must be have been possessed. 

Ep 3 was sad. The victim didn't see color, but others at that party certainly did. Never leave without your friend...


----------



## Frivole88

*Ratched* - so far i'm liking it.


----------



## zinacef

Rached


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Away...starting Ratched...


----------



## Tivo

Nurse Ratched.
Beautifully filmed, stunning sets and wardrobe. So far very entertaining and the performances are top notch. Violent and gory though.

ETA: Have to say the name “Nurse Bucket” makes me giggle every time I hear it onscreen!


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Nurse Ratched.
> Beautifully filmed, stunning sets and wardrobe. So far very entertaining and the performances are top notch. Violent and gory though.
> 
> ETA: Have to say the name “Nurse Bucket” makes me giggle every time I hear it onscreen!


The film and production values are beautifully filmed. The clothing, cars are gorgeous. Gory yes, but I expected that from Ryan Murphy. A nice substitute for AHS this fall.


----------



## maggiesze1

The American Barbecue Showdown


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Rust Valley Restorers - DS (who's returned home and working remotely during the present situation) got me and Mr CB hooked on it. We've watched all the episodes now unfortunately - we need more! Especially more Avery in our lives to cheer us all up!


----------



## bagsforme

Watched the Social Dilemma - already knew that social media is targeted to selling stuff and the affects its having on young people.  Still an interesting movie.  

My octopus teacher - I cried at the end

Minimalism - watched it cause thats how I'm trying to live but not to that extreme.  The last few years I've been trying to be more minimal and it is very liberating to get rid of junk I don't need.


----------



## zinacef

Just finished a season of Ratched—— new obsession!  Another Ryan Murphy success—- awesome set design, costume and cars!


----------



## simone72

Criminal minds love me some Shemar !


----------



## maggiesze1

Girlfriends...love that show! ❤


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Starting Ratched


----------



## limom

Ratched. Splendid acting.
Is there going to be a season two?
I hope so...
A nice distraction from a really horrible september


----------



## MaseratiMomma

limom said:


> Ratched. Splendid acting.
> Is there going to be a season two?
> I hope so...
> A nice distraction from a really horrible september


It looks like there is supposed to be a season two with 10 episodes according to IMDb!

I haven’t finished S1 yet, but I love period pieces. Sarah is amazing and I was pleasantly surprised to see Cynthia.


----------



## limom

MaseratiMomma said:


> It looks like there is supposed to be a season two with 10 episodes according to IMDb!
> 
> I haven’t finished S1 yet, but I love period pieces. Sarah is amazing and I was pleasantly surprised to see Cynthia.


I enjoyed Cynthia also. She is such a great actress. It is a pleasure to see her on the small screen.
Also Judy Davis was so much fun...


----------



## Rouge H

Ratchet...very interesting


----------



## zinacef

Devil All the time—- interesting, hard and sad movie. really good Netflix movie.


----------



## randr21

limom said:


> Ratched. Splendid acting.
> Is there going to be a season two?
> I hope so...
> A nice distraction from a really horrible september



My horrible started in August and its just marching onward. Been watching pretty k & c drama actors and popstars to distract me.


----------



## Frivole88

Enola Holmes


----------



## zinacef

Enola Holmes—- wholesome movie


----------



## lulilu

Just finished Season 3 of Fauda.  Loved it so much.  Happy to learn they will film a Season 4, but the wait will be a long one.


----------



## Love4MK

Selling Sunset, about to start season 2!


----------



## TC1

After Life. I know I'm late to this, but it was SO good


----------



## Tivo

Anybody watching American Murder The Family Next Door?
It’s chilling


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Anybody watching American Murder The Family Next Door?
> It’s chilling


I watched last night. Chilling is the perfect word to describe it.


----------



## skyqueen

Tivo said:


> Anybody watching American Murder The Family Next Door?
> It’s chilling





chowlover2 said:


> I watched last night. Chilling is the perfect word to describe it.


Just watched it and yes...chilling!


----------



## skyqueen

The Boys in the Band
This version is excellent...outstanding acting! The 1970 movie was good, too!


----------



## SouthTampa

Everyone needs to give Octopus Teacher a look.     It is about an hour and fifteen minutes.  At
first I was hesitant to give it a try, but I LOVED it.    Just the underwater photography is worth the watch.    It is in South Africa and the underwater scenery is not the typical caribbean blue.   It is dark and moody.   Almost like a forest.    It is gorgeous.    The story is then beyond compelling.    Cannot recommend it enough.   Plus the diver is quite handsome and when they show older clips of him, he looks like Brad Pit.


----------



## simone72

Emily in Paris came out today! From producer of sex and the City filmed in Paris with Lily Collins a funny refreshing comedy and her wardrobe is to die for. I must say for a couple of hours I forgot about politics, the virus and everything else.


----------



## zinacef

Just finished with American Murder—— so so sad. they had a well documented life  and those little girls are just so precious.  so sad to watch their videos, their mom’s struggle with the marriage.


----------



## egak

Just watched the whole series of Emily in Paris, not the best or worst show I've watched!


----------



## Brightcastle

Emily in Paris! Definitely easy watching with some memorable lines!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Emily in Paris! Super cute! Love seeing Paris...


----------



## michellem

The Chef Show


----------



## TC1

Ratched


----------



## Luv2Shop1

simone72 said:


> Emily in Paris came out today! From producer of sex and the City filmed in Paris with Lily Collins a funny refreshing comedy and her wardrobe is to die for. I must say for a couple of hours I forgot about politics, the virus and everything else.



I loved her wardrobe too! So many Chanel bags...and the locations were amazing! I'm half way through and am really enjoying the lightness of it!


----------



## michellem

The Social Dilemma


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> Emily in Paris came out today! From producer of sex and the City filmed in Paris with Lily Collins a funny refreshing comedy and her wardrobe is to die for. I must say for a couple of hours I forgot about politics, the virus and everything else.





Luv2Shop1 said:


> Emily in Paris! Super cute! Love seeing Paris...





Luv2Shop1 said:


> I loved her wardrobe too! So many Chanel bags...and the locations were amazing! I'm half way through and am really enjoying the lightness of it!



I loved seeing Paris so much.  The show is silly, light-hearted and a nice respite from all the serious stuff on tv.  She not only carried Chanel bags, but I recognized several Chanel jackets, Dior, etc.  Not stuff a young woman would have managed without rich parents, but I enjoyed ogling it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

lulilu said:


> I loved seeing Paris so much.  The show is silly, light-hearted and a nice respite from all the serious stuff on tv.  She not only carried Chanel bags, but I recognized several Chanel jackets, Dior, etc.  Not stuff a young woman would have managed without rich parents, but I enjoyed ogling it.



I found this article related to the wardrobe...totally makes sense to me now!   









						In 'Emily in Paris,' Patricia Field Pays Homage to Carrie Bradshaw and Audrey Hepburn Through Costume
					

The Netflix show's consulting costume designer dressed the titular star, Lily Collins, in her own Hood by Air windbreaker — plus lots of Chanel.




					fashionista.com
				




I finished it up today...it's like cotton candy...sweet...fluffy...light...perfect weekend fare!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Social Dilemma 
Well worth seeing  , imo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

TC1 said:


> Ratched


Is it worth?


----------



## Annawakes

New season of Schitts Creek.


----------



## TC1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Is it worth?


It's very well filmed... typical Ryan Murphy American Horror Story vibes. The acting is superb..the story is just OK


----------



## Taiwo92

Emily in Paris!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Halfway through the remake of "Boys in the Band".  It's ok, but the original is better.


----------



## michellem

American Murder


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Pollie-Jean said:


> The Social Dilemma
> Well worth seeing  , imo



Agree! The way they break down the business model is very enlightening!


----------



## whateve

TC1 said:


> It's very well filmed... typical Ryan Murphy American Horror Story vibes. The acting is superb..the story is just OK


It's a shame they didn't research what method California used to carry out the death penalty. It's sloppy when they get things like that wrong.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

TC1 said:


> It's very well filmed... typical Ryan Murphy American Horror Story vibes. The acting is superb..the story is just OK


Thank you 


Luv2Shop1 said:


> Agree! The way they break down the business model is very enlightening!


Yes , exactly !


----------



## zinacef

Emily in Paris——  fun show. Love it!


----------



## Swanky

Wasn’t sure where to put this!





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## michellem

Emily in Paris


----------



## TC1

Emily in Paris. Very Devil Wears Prada/ SATC/ Gossip Girl vibe.


----------



## zinacef

TC1 said:


> Emily in Paris. Very Devil Wears Prada/ SATC/ Gossip Girl vibe.


Darren Star of course!


----------



## mdcx

chowlover2 said:


> The film and production values are beautifully filmed. The clothing, cars are gorgeous. Gory yes, but I expected that from Ryan Murphy. A nice substitute for AHS this fall.


This is one reason I am so excited to watch it (it's on my list after a few others) - how beautiful it looks. And the lead actress is always great.


----------



## skyqueen

Evil


----------



## Shopgirl1996

The Haunting of Bly Manor


----------



## chowlover2

Emily in Paris


----------



## Tivo

Shopgirl1996 said:


> The Haunting of Bly Manor


I’m loving it!
Truly, it’s not scary at all. More like a tragic soapy love story.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Just finished watching The Home Edit. Love it.

Watching Gossip Girl again.

Have last episode of Good Girls to watch


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Tivo said:


> I’m loving it!
> Truly, it’s not scary at all. More like a tragic soapy love story.



I finished it today. Loved it! 
I was scared a little bit though (lol), but it wasn't as scary as The Haunting of Hill House.


----------



## Tivo

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I finished it today. Loved it!
> I was scared a little bit though (lol), but it wasn't as scary as The Haunting of Hill House.


I’m halfway through the last episode. I never saw Hill House. Something told me that would be way too much for me!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The End Of The F***ing World


----------



## limom

SouthTampa said:


> Everyone needs to give Octopus Teacher a look.     It is about an hour and fifteen minutes.  At
> first I was hesitant to give it a try, but I LOVED it.    Just the underwater photography is worth the watch.    It is in South Africa and the underwater scenery is not the typical caribbean blue.   It is dark and moody.   Almost like a forest.    It is gorgeous.    The story is then beyond compelling.    Cannot recommend it enough.   Plus the diver is quite handsome and when they show older clips of him, he looks like Brad Pit.


I loved this!
I dont think that I will be eating pulpo for a while.
This reminded me of the March of the Penguins.
Who knew octopuses were so smart?
I highly recommend as well.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Haunting of Bly Manor


----------



## bisbee

I just finished My Octopus Teacher...it was wonderful!  So interesting and moving as well.

i finished Emily in Paris...I wish it was better.  Didn’t expect much...the best parts were the scenes of Paris.  The clothes were ridiculous...Lily couldn’t pull off those outfits like SJP back in the day.  She looked like a dressed up doll.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I had to turn off "The Social Dilemma" after 15 minutes. I'm surprised I lasted that long. Search engines, et al, collecting data has been known for years. What did those guys think they were doing?

Now if the government had that data on me tied to my name and SS#, I would be worried indeed. Although, they probably still wouldn't find me very interesting.


----------



## TC1

Inheritance. I recommend it!


----------



## michellem

Haunting of Bly Manor


----------



## maggiesze1

Gilmore girls


----------



## chowlover2

Haunting of Bly Manor


----------



## TC1

Just finished Challenger Final Flight. Was sad, yet interesting. One of those "where were you when" scenario's


----------



## jennlt

Haunting of Bly Manor


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Mindhunter


----------



## Frivole88

To the Lake


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> Just finished Challenger Final Flight. Was sad, yet interesting. One of those "where were you when" scenario's


I agree. Finally, telling their story about what really happened in terms a layman could understand.


----------



## TC1

skyqueen said:


> I agree. Finally, telling their story about what really happened in terms a layman could understand.


I wondereded if they were going tio go into the details of the financial settlements. The families must have wanted that left out


----------



## michellem

Nurse Ratched


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Glee


----------



## skyqueen

A Schitt's Creek Farewell


----------



## Frivole88

Unsolved Mysteries Volume 2


----------



## chowlover2

Unsolved Mysteries Volume 2


----------



## skyqueen

Rebecca


----------



## Tivo

Watching episodes I missed of Black Mirror.


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Rebecca


How is it?


----------



## heytheredelilah

I just finished Emily in Paris.  It had lots of eye candy, and the Paris scenery was wonderful.  It made me dream of Paris!  It was light hearted and easy to watch. Some of the scenes gave me a good laugh.  I recommend it if you want to take your mind away from the nightmare reality of 2020.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

House of Cards...up to Season 2, Episode 3...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Evil Genius


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> How is it?


So-so. Nothing can compare to the original movie!


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> So-so. Nothing can compare to the original movie!


Thanks, that was a great film. Maybe I should just rewatch the original.


----------



## topglamchic

heytheredelilah said:


> I just finished Emily in Paris.  It had lots of eye candy, and the Paris scenery was wonderful.  It made me dream of Paris!  It was light hearted and easy to watch. Some of the scenes gave me a good laugh.  I recommend it if you want to take your mind away from the nightmare reality of 2020.


I just started watching Emily in Paris.  Everything you have just described is true.  It is lighthearted and easy to watch. It is so sweet.


----------



## lulilu

I have been watching The Spy, with Sasha Baron Cohen in a dramatic role.  I finished episode 4, and episode 5 just won't load.  It's making me crazy.


----------



## heytheredelilah

Wow, My Octopus Teacher hands down was the best thing I’ve seen this year.  We need more empathy in our lives.   It really reminds us of what is important in life.


----------



## topglamchic

As this is the purseforum...it’s so much fun to watch Emily in Paris and see purses that you have considered, or own, or have seen others posting about on the forum!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Rebecca...meh...


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I have been watching The Spy, with Sasha Baron Cohen in a dramatic role.  I finished episode 4, and episode 5 just won't load.  It's making me crazy.


How is he in a drama? I watched new Borat last night, and it was funny as hell. Totally politically incorrect, but I just needed a silly film to laugh at.


----------



## pukasonqo

Finished watching the Chef’s Table (barbecue) and the Taco Chronicles 
Halfway through Unsolved Mysteries (2)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> I get super bored at work and streaming Netflix is the greatest invention ever.
> I watched all of Gossip Girl (on DVDs)
> I am currently watching Secret Life of the American Teenager (streaming)
> Monday I watched Cool as Ice (streaming) and yesterday I watched Never Let Me Go (on DVD)
> Currently in my que for DVDs: Summer School and Pump Up the Volume. I am on a cheesy 80's/90's movie kick.


Loved Pump up the Volume!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just finished binge watch a Russian pandemic series "To the Lake". Very good, hooked from the first episode (8 in the first season, season 2 not out yet)) but also very dark and chilling.


----------



## beekmanhill

Watching Borgen, a Danish series.  Love it so far.  Am half way through season two of three seasons.  Acting is excellent, characters well drawn, narrative a bit too soapy/dramatic at times.   All in all, worth the watch.  I'm loving my Nordic series in general. They are so well done.


----------



## beekmanhill

skyqueen said:


> So-so. Nothing can compare to the original movie!



I love the original so much; it is in my top ten movies.  I won't watch the new one.  I'll keep my memories of the original, or watch it again.   And it can never be the same to begin with because the surprise element is lost.


----------



## TC1

Unsolved Mysteries S 2
My Next Guest w David Letterman S3


----------



## Tivo

The Queen’s Gambit. Really really good.


----------



## Frivole88

Yes, god, yes


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> How is he in a drama? I watched new Borat last night, and it was funny as hell. Totally politically incorrect, but I just needed a silly film to laugh at.



I think he's really good in it.  It is one of those shows that make me nervous for the safety of the protagonist in his undercover role.  For some reason I couldn't get episode 5 on my apple tv and had to go into Netflix via my cable so it's taken me a few days to figure it out (tech dummy here).


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I think he's really good in it.  It is one of those shows that make me nervous for the safety of the protagonist in his undercover role.  For some reason I couldn't get episode 5 on my apple tv and had to go into Netflix via my cable so it's taken me a few days to figure it out (tech dummy here).


Sasha Baron Cohen was on Stephen Colbert's late night show last night and he was great. He really did stay with those 2 guys he met in the street for 4 or 5 days. Also played the country singer at a pro ********** rally which actually went south for him, but he managed to get out in time. The actress who played his daughter had just graduated from drama school.Sasha said to work with him you have to do well with improv. He auditioned 500 girls for her part. The final audition lasted 2 hrs. Sasha brought the actress in and they went freestyle for 2 hrs. He said the Giuliani segment is what it is and to make up your own mind. Apparently Rudy has a bodyguard who came in and swept the room, he let those 2 in and ( Sasha was locked in a closet ) closed the door and sat outside. Rudy is a creep in my mind. The way he keep touching the actress was highly inappropriate.

The film is also surprisingly moving too.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

House of Cards continues...up to Season 3...


----------



## egak

Holidate, was it cheesy? yes but I enjoyed it


----------



## zinacef

Queen’s Gambit—- great show


----------



## Pinkcaviar

The Queen’s Gambit, i initially wasn't sold on the premise of a chess series, but it was incredibly well done and I finished the series in 2 days


----------



## Rouge H

Heartland ❤
Virgin River


----------



## coniglietta

I just watched the Netflix movie His House. It was a tense horror movie in the context of refugees in Europe. There were a few jump scares, but the social commentary was very poignant to me.

Also started watching Blood of Zeus. It looks like its animated by the same people who did Castlevania. It's an interesting animation, particularly since I love Grek mythology.


----------



## michellem

Holidate


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Last series I watched is Sc****'s Creek.  I am anxiously awaiting for The Witcher to return


----------



## coniglietta

Kadaver


----------



## chowlover2

SweetPandaBear said:


> Last series I watched is Sc****'s Creek.  I am anxiously awaiting for The Witcher to return


I just read Covid has hit someone on the Witcherr set, so that may set production back a bit.


----------



## SweetPandaBear

chowlover2 said:


> I just read Covid has hit someone on the Witcherr set, so that may set production back a bit.






Going to go cry brb


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Somebody Feed Phil Season 4
Blood of Zeus


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> I just read Covid has hit someone on the Witcherr set, so that may set production back a bit.



What a PIA to try to film today.  My sister is a stylist on a tv show and is tested for Covid every week (even though she has the antibodies.)


----------



## whateve

The Queen's Gambit.


----------



## michellem

The Queen’s Gambit


----------



## TC1

The Queen's Gambit, loved it


----------



## chowlover2

Sarah Cooper: Everything's Fine


----------



## coniglietta

Demolition Man
I will probably start watching season 2 of The Alienist next.


----------



## SakuraSakura

RuPaul's Drag Race!


----------



## Frivole88

American Horror Story: 1984


----------



## rose60610

Blacklist


----------



## zinacef

The Stranger—- it’s really good.


----------



## Frivole88

The Crown Season 4


----------



## michellem

kristinlorraine said:


> The Crown Season 4


Same!


----------



## bagshopr

I finished The Crown and I am desolate! I wish there were more episodes as I enjoyed is so much.


----------



## Tivo

zinacef said:


> The Stranger—- it’s really good.


If you like the Stranger there are a few other shows in that author’s anothology.
I really enjoyed them and look forward to new drops


----------



## pukasonqo

Swedish Dicks (comedy)


----------



## mursepurse

Suits and The Queen's Gambit (sooo good)!


----------



## chowlover2

This film isn't on Netflix, but I highly recommend the original film Black Narcissus which starred Deborah Kerr. There is a remake on FX tomorrow from 8-11 that looks really good, so I thought I would give all movielovers a heads up. The origin al is in my top 5 fav films.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Schitts Creek


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Staircase


----------



## lil_peanut

Just finished The Queen's Gambit and it was excellent!!


----------



## chowlover2

It was! I also started Carmel: Who killed Maria Marta? So far very good.


----------



## michellem

Holiday home makeover


----------



## jmaemonte

Loved The Queen’s Gambit!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Queen’s Gambit. It’s so good and addictive. I’ve gone and purchased a chess set for our family!


----------



## redney

We Are the Champions. Love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mindhunter


----------



## meluvs2shop

Selena. I wanted to love it, but nothing like the movie. Anything for Selena’s.


----------



## TC1

The Crown. All the posts about this last season made me cave.


----------



## chowlover2

Great British Bakeoff Holiday Edition


----------



## starrynite_87

meluvs2shop said:


> Selena. I wanted to love it, but nothing like the movie. Anything for Selena’s.


I was about to start watching it, I loved the movie. The biggest criticism I’ve seen has been people complaining that the actress doesn’t look like Selena.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> It was! I also started Carmel: Who killed Maria Marta? So far very good.


I’m going to try this one, next!


----------



## meluvs2shop

starrynite_87 said:


> I was about to start watching it, I loved the movie. The biggest criticism I’ve seen has been people complaining that the actress doesn’t look like Selena.



I think you should still watch it especially if you loved the movie. I loved the movie and also loved Selena. What’s interesting it’s more of the back story which I did like and more on the siblings stories, band and record execs etc. Selena had an incredible body and the actress that played her is too thin, IMO. There are other things that bothered me but I would not want to spoil it for anyone. Plus I binged watched it so it couldn’t be that bad. Ha!


----------



## whateve

Spotless - it's good!


----------



## sgj99

Narcos ... why did I wait so long to watch this?


----------



## michellem

Christmas Chronicles 2


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Currently... a mix of everything, lol: “Grand Designs” - ambitious dream home projects in London. “Are You the One?” - a dating game show involving a bunch 20-somethings in Hawaii. “Fabulous Wives of Bollywood Wives” - a real housewives type of reality show. “Dynasty” - a rich American tycoon and the drama surrounding his business dealings and family.


----------



## whateve

Perfume


----------



## Tivo

sgj99 said:


> Narcos ... why did I wait so long to watch this?


It’s so good!


----------



## michellem

Bad Moms Christmas


----------



## whateve

The Crown


----------



## aerinha

Just finished both seasons of Virgin River.  Next I want to start the new ballet one.  Blame Center Stage.


----------



## aerinha

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Queen’s Gambit. It’s so good and addictive. I’ve gone and purchased a chess set for our family!


I loved QG


----------



## lumkeikei

Finished the Bridgerton in one day, its like an olden day version of Gossip Girl.


----------



## maggiesze1

Gossip Girl!... Have to finish by the 31st before Netflix removes it!


----------



## lulilu

After all the hype, Bridgerton was a big nothing.  Silly story == but not unlike some of the other period shows.  All fluff --- costumes, gossip, big parties, unrequited love (that ends happily).  Been there, seen that multiple times.


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> After all the hype, Bridgerton was a big nothing.  Silly story == but not unlike some of the other period shows.  All fluff --- costumes, gossip, big parties, unrequited love (that ends happily).  Been there, seen that multiple times.


Well, I'm liking it! Yes, mindless fluff but I needed it after a pretty blah Christmas and awful year. I hadn't read any of the hype so maybe that helped.

Lord knows when my other "fluffy" shows will ever return (Claws, Younger, Bad Girls, etc.) so it was something different to watch. And I like period shows anyway. Plus "Simon" is pretty darn hot!


----------



## pukasonqo

Rompan todo-the history of Latin rock  (disappointed they didn’t include Miki Gonzales and spent so much time w Mana)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Alice in Borderland 
Call the Midwife


----------



## chowlover2

Bridgerton! Agree with Kemilia, mindless but necessary fluff! And Simon


----------



## Magnolia9

Just finished Bridgerton last night (which was great fun), and started Alice in Borderland.


----------



## coniglietta

Just finished watching Sweet Home.


----------



## TC1

Tiny Pretty Things. Reminded me of a show like Pretty Little Liars with some dance thrown in.


----------



## Tivo

Just watched 2 episodes of Bridgerton. 
definitely a fave now.


----------



## whateve

Sherlock


----------



## michellem

Best Leftovers Ever!


----------



## shiba

Peaky Blinders, almost finished season 1.


----------



## skyqueen

Surviving Death...actually very interesting


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> Surviving Death...actually very interesting


I agree.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Rebecca

I liked it!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Cobra Kai and MeatEater


----------



## coniglietta

The Legend of Korra


----------



## salady

Movie - Your name engraved herein


----------



## TC1

finished Bridgerton, don't really get the hype. I thought it was meh.


----------



## starlitgrove

Bling Empire!


----------



## whateve

A Series of Unfortunate Events
I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Setherwood

Lupin


----------



## 336

Bling empire


----------



## scrpo83

A slew of korean dramas..currently rewatching Reply 1988 with love in the moonlight on the side


----------



## CarryOn2020

Jan 21 — Call My Agent, season 4
Soooo looking forward to this!


----------



## coniglietta

Disenchantment


----------



## DearJoy

Run On


----------



## Tivo

Just started Tiny Pretty Things. I’m already intrigued


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lupin!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Finally got around to watching "Holidate".

I originally thought it was going to be awful, but I ended up really liking it!


----------



## simone72

Bling Empire! Needed some mindless tv! It’s like a crazy rich Asians but based in Los Angeles


----------



## lulilu

whateve said:


> A Series of Unfortunate Events
> I'm really enjoying it.



I watched this with my granddaughters when they came to my house after school most days.  After homework, tv until a parent arrived.  This was a terrific show.  So smart.  We all enjoyed it.  (It was one of the few/only shows I didn't mind.)


----------



## lulilu

I am watching Call the Midwife.  I always ignored this show because I confused it with that show where all the women wear red hooded robes in the commercials, which I had no desire to watch.  It's really a good show and makes you appreciate the strength of women/people to survive the awful conditions and poverty in the early 1900s.


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> Bling Empire! Needed some mindless tv! It’s like a crazy rich Asians but based in Los Angeles



I enjoyed the fantasy of Crazy Rich Asians (plus love SG) so I tried this one.  I couldn't finish the first episode.  The people were so ott and show offs.  Does it get better -- do you learn more about the people as the episodes go on?


----------



## ChanelCanuck

lulilu said:


> I enjoyed the fantasy of Crazy Rich Asians (plus love SG) so I tried this one.  I couldn't finish the first episode.  The people were so ott and show offs.  Does it get better -- do you learn more about the people as the episodes go on?



It really does; commit to episode 3 or 4, and then it becomes a bit less about the show-offiness and way more about their personal lives.  I teared up a few times watching it, which I was NOT expecting!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

lulilu said:


> I am watching Call the Midwife.  I always ignored this show because I confused it with that show where all the women wear red hooded robes in the commercials, which I had no desire to watch.  It's really a good show and makes you appreciate the strength of women/people to survive the awful conditions and poverty in the early 1900s.



I’m watching this too and loving it. The acting and character development are top notch.

I tried watching Sweet Home and couldn’t get into it.


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> I enjoyed the fantasy of Crazy Rich Asians (plus love SG) so I tried this one.  I couldn't finish the first episode.  The people were so ott and show offs.  Does it get better -- do you learn more about the people as the episodes go on?


Yes and really my favorites were Ethan K although over the top seemed like a nice guy and Cherie whose mom had just passed away I could do without some others but it was watchable I mean much more than any of those housewives shows


----------



## coniglietta

I'm almost done watching Night Stalker. It's really unsettling and scary since I used to live close to the areas of the victims. I never knew about those cases until now.


----------



## skyqueen

coniglietta said:


> I'm almost done watching Night Stalker. It's really unsettling and scary since I used to live close to the areas of the victims. I never knew about those cases until now.


I just finished this...a lot of chit-chat, in the reviews, about the gore. I spend half my life watching ID Discovery so I'm used to gore (OMG...terrible thing to say!). A horrible animal who murdered, raped and robbed at random which made him hard to catch. Gruesome but interesting.............


----------



## coniglietta

skyqueen said:


> I just finished this...a lot of chit-chat, in the reviews, about the gore. I spend half my life watching ID Discovery so I'm used to gore (OMG...terrible thing to say!). A horrible animal who murdered, raped and robbed at random which made him hard to catch. Gruesome but interesting.............



I just finished watching the series. Despite how horrible and violent it was, I wanted to know what was going to happen and the motive behind his actions. It was very compelling. I generally am interested investigative or crime related shows. It was a bit like The Ripper series also on Netflix.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Workin Moms


----------



## rugchomp

I am currently addicted to The Crown, really really interesting


----------



## chowlover2

Bling Empire


----------



## bagshopr

Better late than never- Bridgerton.


----------



## Tivo

rugchomp said:


> I am currently addicted to The Crown, really really interesting



What season are you on?


----------



## Rihanabay

Your Honor series 10/10


----------



## Luv n bags

Queens Gambit.  I wasn’t interested, but after watching a few episodes, I am hooked!


----------



## whateve

Ripper Street.


----------



## carmen56

Just finished binge watching German sci fi series Dark and loved it.  Now watching 1983, a Polish alternate universe series, where the Communists (or their equivalent) still rule.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

The Dig & Outlander


----------



## TC1

I watched The Dig. uhhh that was terrible and I'd like my 2 hours back


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Blown Away - strangely addictive!


----------



## michellem

Outlander


----------



## pinky7129

Firefly lane


----------



## TC1

Watched The Sinner S3 this weekend.  Matt Bomer


----------



## skyqueen

Firefly Lane


----------



## gilld

The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel -  love a true crime documentary


----------



## Luv n bags

Buried by the Bernards.  Two funny characters in this show.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Cobra Kai! It is soooooo good!


----------



## chowlover2

The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel.


----------



## whateve

Money Heist


----------



## Tivo

These “What are you watching” threads are my favorites. The recommendations help me find great shows to watch!


----------



## skyqueen

gilld said:


> The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel -  love a true crime documentary


On my list for this weekend! Thanks


Luv n bags said:


> Buried by the Bernards.  Two funny characters in this show.


I never knew the funeral business could be so funny...love this family!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Night Stalker


----------



## TC1

Behind Her Eyes. Kinda slow moving..but a good watch so far


----------



## elle-mo

I Care A Lot...interesting. It has the actress from Gone Girl and she does a lot of the narration in this movie too which I found sort of irritating and unoriginal.


----------



## chowlover2

Behind her Eyes


----------



## skyqueen

elle-mo said:


> I Care A Lot...interesting. It has the actress from Gone Girl and she does a lot of the narration in this movie too which I found sort of irritating and unoriginal.


I was curious about this movie...Rosemund Pike does a good "creepy".


----------



## lulilu

I watched I Care a Lot last night.  It's not great but an easy entertainment.


----------



## skyqueen

The Dig
Interesting...never heard this story before. Supposed to be a true story.


----------



## travelbliss

Loved the 80's Dynasty series...found the new one on Netflix.  Same character names, but more diverse.  Great mindless TV when you want to just be entertained !!


----------



## whateve

I'm loving Money Heist. The last season is intense. I've got 3 episodes left.


----------



## anabanana745

Ginny&Georgia. It’s really good! The preview  wasn’t really a good snippet of what the show is really about.


----------



## chowlover2

I Care a Lot


----------



## beekmanhill

Behind the Eyes.  I liked it but prefer a more straightforward crime/mystery.


----------



## pukasonqo

Just finished the second season of Blown Away and Made you look which was about fake Pollock’s, Rothko’s and Motherwell’s, worth watching!


----------



## michellem

Firefly Lane


----------



## MKB0925

travelbliss said:


> Loved the 80's Dynasty series...found the new one on Netflix.  Same character names, but more diverse.  Great mindless TV when you want to just be entertained !!


I loved this show too...Season 4 is coming out this year!


----------



## Luv n bags

pukasonqo said:


> Just finished the second season of Blown Away and Made you look which was about fake Pollock’s, Rothko’s and Motherwell’s, worth watching!


I agree about Made You Look.  I still have a lot of questions though


----------



## Luv n bags

Hillbilly Ellergy is based on a true story.  Was ok.


----------



## redney

Spycraft. Really interesting if you like espionage.


----------



## Tivo

Behind Her Eyes. Think I’m on episode 3. I have no clue what is going on.

I also started watching Fractured but it’s starting to lose me and I don’t know if I’ll finish it


----------



## Frivole88

Good Girls


----------



## chowlover2

I watched I Care a Lot, and I did not care for it at all.

I started Murder among the Mormons. First 2 episodes slow, but third was good.


----------



## bisbee

michellem said:


> Firefly Lane


I have tried twice to watch the first episode of this series...both times I turned it off.  Am I missing something?  I understand the jumping from the past to the present, but it seems SO disjointed to me.  I don’t care about the characters at all.


----------



## michellem

bisbee said:


> I have tried twice to watch the first episode of this series...both times I turned it off.  Am I missing something?  I understand the jumping from the past to the present, but it seems SO disjointed to me.  I don’t care about the characters at all.


I agree. I am watching it but really it’s due to lack of anything else grabbing my interest at the moment. I read the book and it was far better than the show. I almost find the Netflix version cheesy tbh.


----------



## redney

chowlover2 said:


> I started *Murder among the Mormons*. First 2 episodes slow, but third was good.


I just started it last night and find it quite interesting.


----------



## Luv n bags

Watched an old show called The Girlfriends Guide to Divorce.  I enjoyed the fashion, but the plot was too much like Sex and The City.  The main character got very annoying after awhile.  Her smile and facial features reminded me of a court jester.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> I just started it last night and find it quite interesting.


I liked it once it got going, just found episode 1 slow.


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> Behind Her Eyes. Think I’m on episode 3. I have no clue what is going on.
> 
> I also started watching Fractured but it’s starting to lose me and I don’t know if I’ll finish it


Behind Her Eyes is slow moving, then for the last episode it all dumps and you're thinking...oh..WTF


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Behind Her Eyes is slow moving, then for the last episode it all dumps and you're thinking...oh..WTF


I love the cast except for the husband. David annoys me and I don’t find him handsome. I love Adele’s clothes and I think the actress has beautiful hands. Louise is absolutely adorable and the actress just sparkles. I also love Rob.


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> I love the cast except for the husband. David annoys me and I don’t find him handsome. I love Adele’s clothes and I think the actress has beautiful hands. Louise is absolutely adorable and the actress just sparkles. I also love Rob.


Well.....keep watching, lol


----------



## chowlover2

Am starting Dr Foster. Curious to see the actress who plays Gentleman Jack in another role. She embodies Jack perfectly.


----------



## MKB0925

The Sinner...only watched 2 episodes but I like it.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> I watched I Care a Lot, and I did not care for it at all.
> 
> I started Murder among the Mormons. First 2 episodes slow, but third was good.


Was just going to post about Murder Among the Mormons...starts slow but gets interesting.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just finished Imposters and Dynasty. Loved both.

Currently watching Outlander and season 3 of Good Girls


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Well.....keep watching, lol


Finally finished Behind Her Eyes. Wow. Episode six was a real twist I didn’t expect! Once I suspended disbelief at the ridiculous idea of floating outside ones body (for me that was hard to get past) the reveal was much more enjoyable. I’m still kinda blown away, lol.


----------



## floatinglili

First They Killed My Father
Wow an incredible film and I am so glad I watched it. I learned a lot.
Beautiful.








						First They Killed My Father (2017) - IMDb
					

First They Killed My Father: Directed by Angelina Jolie. With Sareum Srey Moch, Phoeung Kompheak, Sveng Socheata, Mun Kimhak. Cambodian author and human rights activist Loung Ung recounts the horrors she suffered as a child under the rule of the deadly Khmer Rouge.




					m.imdb.com
				



ETA, actually the synopsis at IMDb is kind of harrowing. I went into the film not knowing anything yes there film is very touching and I cried at the end. But it is beautiful to watch and although it discusses the realities of what this family went through it is not exhaustingly degrading to the viewer, due to the beauty of the images  and the hopeful perspective of the child protagonist.


----------



## skyqueen

Audrey (Hepburn)


----------



## zinacef

Behind her eyes—- just started!


----------



## jennlt

Raising Dion


----------



## Aimee3

zinacef said:


> Behind her eyes—- just started!


This is soooo good.  Had to binge watch it, I couldn’t stop!


----------



## zinacef

Aimee3 said:


> This is soooo good.  Had to binge watch it, I couldn’t stop!


i binge watched it ,too.  It was insane!  I wonder how close the show was to the book.


----------



## DearJoy

Vincenzo


----------



## chowlover2

Audrey


----------



## pukasonqo

Sherpa


----------



## skyqueen

Deadly Illusions
Just no...didn't even finish!


----------



## Aimee3

zinacef said:


> i binge watched it ,too.  It was insane!  I wonder how close the show was to the book.


I read a lot of reviews AFTER I watched (if anyone is planning to watch this don’t read anything about it before you watch) and the series followed the book very closely.


----------



## Tivo

zinacef said:


> Behind her eyes—- just started!



It’s one twisted tale! Lol


----------



## Swanky

zinacef said:


> Behind her eyes—- just started!



I finished today!


----------



## Swanky

skyqueen said:


> Deadly Illusions
> Just no...didn't even finish!


 I watched it! It was ok.


----------



## zinacef

Swanky said:


> I finished today!
> did you like it, it was crazy, I love Adele’s aesthetic—- her outfit, home, hairstyle.


----------



## Swanky

I liked both leading ladies! Both gorj and had their own cool vibes!


----------



## Tivo

Deadly Illusion. I think Netflix is starting to figure out what I like to watch. The recommendations have been on point this week!
*ETA*: Omg. It’s so so bad.

After this I plan to watch Red Dot


----------



## michellem

Audrey


----------



## lulilu

Breeders Season 2
Shtisel Season 3


----------



## Aahmee1

Ginny and Georgia. Interesting!


----------



## skyqueen

Elizabeth and Margaret: Love and Loyalty
Very interesting/good!


----------



## Swanky

Tivo said:


> Deadly Illusion. I think Netflix is starting to figure out what I like to watch. The recommendations have been on point this week!
> *ETA*: Omg. It’s so so bad.
> 
> After this I plan to watch Red Dot



i watched it too and it was bad lol
I finished it though... I ain’t no quitter!


----------



## Swanky

Just finished The Mess You Leave Behind, not great but finished it anyway.  Plot twists lol, didn't expect the very end.


----------



## Swanky

Gypsy


----------



## skyqueen

The Last Resort
Miami Beach in the 1970s...interesting!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I just finished watching Behind her Eyes last night and the 6 episode mini-series should have been a movie. The first 4 episodes are really slow and meandering and could be summed in 15 minutes. The ending ruined the storyline that had been set up - was the it supposed to be a romantic suspense thriller or a paranormal activity thriller?  I really enjoyed it until the ending.


----------



## jen943

The One
I enjoyed it!


----------



## Aimee3

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just finished watching Behind her Eyes last night and the 6 episode mini-series should have been a movie. The first 4 episodes are really slow and meandering and could be summed in 15 minutes. The ending ruined the storyline that had been set up - was the it supposed to be a romantic suspense thriller or a paranormal activity thriller?  I really enjoyed it until the ending.


There were lots of clues in those first four episodes that really led to that finale. I loved the series.  Now I want to read books from the author.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Just finished all 6 seasons of Schitt$ Creek. So funny!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Aimee3 said:


> There were lots of clues in those first four episodes that really led to that finale. I loved the series.  Now I want to read books from the author.



Fun fact - did you know the actress that played Adelle is Bono's daughter?








						Bono's Daughter, Eve Hewson, Is the Latest Netflix Breakout Star
					

The breakout star of the hot new Netflix series "Behind Her Eyes," Eve Hewson, is actually Bono's daughter.




					bestlifeonline.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finished Formula 1.


----------



## Aimee3

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Fun fact - did you know the actress that played Adelle is Bono's daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bono's Daughter, Eve Hewson, Is the Latest Netflix Breakout Star
> 
> 
> The breakout star of the hot new Netflix series "Behind Her Eyes," Eve Hewson, is actually Bono's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bestlifeonline.com


I didn’t realize it at the time, but the actress was also in another series I watched on regular tv several years ago.  She was memorable in that role as well.  I can’t recall the name of the series, but it was a turn of the century period piece about a hospital in NYC.  It was called “the Knick”
Edited to add name of series


----------



## Tivo

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Fun fact - did you know the actress that played Adelle is Bono's daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bono's Daughter, Eve Hewson, Is the Latest Netflix Breakout Star
> 
> 
> The breakout star of the hot new Netflix series "Behind Her Eyes," Eve Hewson, is actually Bono's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bestlifeonline.com


I really enjoyed her in this series. Loved her style and just thought she nailed the role of a troubled, super wealthy offspring.


----------



## Tivo

Watching What Happened to Sarah. Not sure if I’ll make it through


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Marriage or Mortgage. I thought this would be a very lightweight, superficial show about couples deciding to spend their budget on a wedding or a house.  Watched the first three episodes and was surprised by the background stories of family loss and fertility issues which the wedding consultant and real estate agent use to influence the couple's decision.  

The scenes are very sad and you feel the pain of the couples.  Will finish the series but with Kleenex available


----------



## michellem

Unorthodox


----------



## zinacef

The One


----------



## pursekitten

High off Made You Look: A True Story About About Fake Art, I dove into This Is A Robbery: The World's Biggest Art Heist: The World's Biggest Art Heist—these crime docu-series always pull me in!


----------



## Annawakes

I’m watching Shtisel and I’m like, in love with Kive.


----------



## pmburk

Recently watched _Made You Look_ (SO good) and then tried _The Keepers_, but just couldn't finish it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Stand-in...not very good!


----------



## chowlover2

The Serpent


----------



## michellem

Anne with an E


----------



## skyqueen

Why Did You Kill Me?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Vikings


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> The Serpent


Is this scary? I was debating whether to watch.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ginny & Georgia


----------



## lulilu

Annawakes said:


> I’m watching Shtisel and I’m like, in love with Kive.


Best series in a really long time.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Is this scary? I was debating whether to watch.


It's fab but scary. More scary as in how did they get away with things for so long. Really good though!

Just finished This is a Robbery. Excellent as well.


----------



## skyqueen

The Irregulars...pretty good!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Brooklyn 99 and Friday Night Dinner


----------



## chowlover2

The Irregulars


----------



## zinacef

Pieces of a Woman —- heart wrenching but can be triggering so be aware.


----------



## TC1

The Circle. Not as good as the first season..but it's ok


----------



## suvanna

Just finished watching Navillera and the Queen's Gambit!


----------



## TC1

Watched This is A Robbery this weekend. I enjoyed it, but as usual with these 4 part series, it was drawn out unnecessarily.


----------



## mydogisadiva

Shadow and Bone


----------



## Setherwood

Halston. Ewen McGregor is outstanding in the role.


----------



## chowlover2

Setherwood said:


> Halston. Ewen McGregor is outstanding in the role.


Agreed! I really enjoyed it too!


----------



## Tivo

zinacef said:


> The One


I’m just starting this series. It’s kinda wild! The CEO lady fascinated me and I think she’s very pretty


----------



## Addicted to bags

Setherwood said:


> Halston. Ewen McGregor is outstanding in the role.


Glad to hear that! I'll add to my watchlist.


----------



## Tivo

There’s a lot going on storyline wise in The One. But it’s all interesting and the cast is good and very attractive. It’s a guilty pleasure


----------



## Tivo

Shadow and Bone. I’m starting to really like this series. I sense an epic love triangle coming lol


----------



## Shopgirl1996

The Twilight Zone (Original Series).

Brings back old childhood memories of watching this late at night.


----------



## michellem

Hoarders


----------



## lulilu

Call my Agent.   I have a soft spot for foreign language shows and love seeing Paris and the chic French women.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

michellem said:


> Hoarders



Watching that and "My 600 lb. Life". I feel the same way.


----------



## michellem

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Watching that and "My 600 lb. Life". I feel the same way.


Glad it’s not just me! Unbelievable


----------



## limom

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Watching that and "My 600 lb. Life". I feel the same way.


Motivational programs for sure.


----------



## lalaLita

Cruel summer  
and Mare of Eastown


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Still watching Brooklyn 99


----------



## michellem

Repair Shop


----------



## coniglietta

Halston


----------



## lulilu

Cornflower Blue said:


> Still watching Brooklyn 99


I love this show!!!


----------



## Setherwood

Lucifer


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Finished Season 3 of Kominsky Method...series finale...loved it! 

Kathleen Turner was so funny...loved seeing her and Michael Douglas together.


----------



## redney

High on the Hog: A Culinary Journey from Africa to America


----------



## IntheOcean

Lucifer. 

I liked it, the last two episodes were quite an emotional rollercoaster. But I guess I kind of expected something else to happen.


----------



## starrynite_87

Why Did You Kill Me?


----------



## wantitneedit

Just finished The Kominsky Method. I loved it!


----------



## wantitneedit

Decided to stick it out and finish Shadow and Bone.  I enjoyed it in the end, though I still find the main female protagonist annoying!


----------



## Frivole88

Halston


----------



## Annawakes

Drive to Survive: Formula 1.

its riveting, and I don’t even care about race cars.  Lots of eye candy/cute European men though.  Maybe that’s why I watch it hehe.  But seriously, the drama around the races is pretty riveting.


----------



## lalame

*The Last Dance.* I got into basketball recently (as a topic, not playing lol) and really enjoyed this documentary on Michael Jordan. I felt like I totally missed him as a cultural phenom when I was younger so now catching up. My only complaint is each episode is not in progressive chronological order (themed episodes) so it's kind of hard to follow if you didn't already know the history and what happened when.

*Woman in the Window. *This was really sad and kind of triggering to see and feel the intense agoraphobia the director wanted you to experience. Not a great movie in general but it had good actors in it.


----------



## Bagbug

"Halston"  I really liked it.  Ewan McGregor looked like Phil Hartman.  It was really good.  I had to watch the Documentary on Prime Video Amazon after.


----------



## Tivo

wantitneedit said:


> Decided to stick it out and finish Shadow and Bone.  I enjoyed it in the end, though I still find the main female protagonist annoying!


She is so very annoying


----------



## chowlover2

Studio 54


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished Lucifer. Loved it!  Now on to Brooklyn Nine Nine. Very funny !


----------



## lulilu

wantitneedit said:


> Finished Lucifer. Loved it!  Now on to Brooklyn Nine Nine. Very funny !



Did you watch the second half of season 5 of Lucifer?  We are just starting it.  And Brooklyn Nine Nine is just the right kind of silly/funny.  We watched all the seasons recently.  Usually one or two episodes a night at dinner time.  Or after a really serious show -- we called it a palate cleanser to lighten our mood.


----------



## wantitneedit

lulilu said:


> Did you watch the second half of season 5 of Lucifer?  We are just starting it.  And Brooklyn Nine Nine is just the right kind of silly/funny.  We watched all the seasons recently.  Usually one or two episodes a night at dinner time.  Or after a really serious show -- we called it a palate cleanser to lighten our mood.


Hiya! Yes , I finished the rest of season 5 of Lucifer.  Can't wait for season 6 next year.  My kids were obsessed with Brooklyn Nine Nine and still quote lines from it, so I decided to begin watching it myself.  It used to be on whilst I was making dinner so I would occasionally try and follow but never really sat down to concentrate on all the characters.  It really lifts the mood and is great to watch before bedtime instead of a violent or psychologically challenging show....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sweet tooth!


----------



## pmburk

Just finished Dirty John 2: Betty Broderick story.


----------



## SouthTampa

Lupin.    Truly enjoyed.


----------



## limom

SouthTampa said:


> Lupin.    Truly enjoyed.


The new Arsène.


----------



## Swanky

Who Killed Sara?


----------



## SouthTampa

limom said:


> The new Arsène.


New season drops tomorrow!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Emily in Paris. I'm blowing thru the episodes. Cute show


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Still going with Brooklyn 99 - I will be truly bereft when we finish all available episodes. I just love it, it's one of the best comedies ever imho!


----------



## pursekitten

Mine, the K-drama. Gripping and omg the style is amaze.


----------



## kuriso

Mine, Lupin, Kim's Convenience


----------



## Monoi

New Amsterdam


----------



## colexalt

Sweet Tooth. Lighthearted with some adventure


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Chase game show


----------



## Cornflower Blue

The Umbrella Academy and also The Witcher.

Was a bit unsure to begin with but now completely into them both.

When I ask DH what he wants to watch, he'll skirt around it for a bit, but I know and he knows, it's always The Witcher!


----------



## skyqueen

Sophie: A Murder in West Cork 
The Kominsky Method


----------



## TC1

So, everyone is talking about Sex/Life. Basically soft core porn, I've watched some..the plot is meh..apparently S1 leaves it open for a S2


----------



## Heart Star

Borgen. Loving it!


----------



## lulilu

Call my Agent.  I love looking at all the Paris locations and trying to figure out where they are.


----------



## michellem

Kim’s Convenience


----------



## chowlover2

Dogs


----------



## Love Of My Life

MINE, VELVET & LUPIN


----------



## Luvbolide

Love Of My Life said:


> MINE, VELVET & LUPIN




I really liked Lupin - and if you are a fan of Omar Sy, check out Intouchables.  One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Audrey, last night Barbra Streisand concert from 2017 in Miami


----------



## wantitneedit

Just finished season 7 of Brooklyn 99.  Can't wait for season 8!


----------



## starrynite_87

Sex/Life


----------



## jen943

I just finished Sex/Life. I stuck with it, but honestly, it was awful.


----------



## julia.in.germany

I'm watching all of _Gilmore Girls_ 
I was too young to like it when it first came out but I love it now!
Emily Gilmore is pure gold lol


----------



## limom

Binge watched Lupin season 2. Can’t wait for season 3.
Paris was the star of the series, it was shot so beautifully.


----------



## Coco.lover

Sex life. I’m team Copper, that poor guy


----------



## beastofthefields

The Deceived - LOVE it!


----------



## michellem

Too Hot to Handle


----------



## Addicted to bags

Season 6 of Blacklist. Season 4 with Mr. Kaplan was good.


----------



## pursekitten

My Unorthodox Life. 

Julie Haart's crushing harsh religious conservative norms, letting her kids find their own way, and being an all-around baddie while looking FABULOUS. I'm loving this show.


----------



## chowlover2

pursekitten said:


> My Unorthodox Life.
> 
> Julie Haart's crushing harsh religious conservative norms, letting her kids find their own way, and being an all-around baddie while looking FABULOUS. I'm loving this show.


I love it too! It's everything the Real Housewives shows should have been. Fashion shows, Haute couture, castles, it's fabulous.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I love it too! It's everything the Real Housewives shows should have been. Fashion shows, Haute couture, castles, it's fabulous.


I love seeing a glimpse of the Haradi culture. Julia really made a left.
She is definitely dramatic but I truly admire what she had to overcome to become Julia Haart.
Her closets are TDF.


----------



## pursekitten

chowlover2 said:


> I love it too! It's everything the Real Housewives shows should have been. Fashion shows, Haute couture, castles, it's fabulous.



Yasss! Julia's vibe, fab fashion, and fun dynamic with her coworker reminds me a little of The Rachel Zoe Project. (I may have said "I DIIIeeee" waaay to much way back when. lol)



limom said:


> I love seeing a glimpse of the Haradi culture. Julia really made a left.
> She is definitely dramatic but I truly admire what she had to overcome to become Julia Haart.
> Her closets are TDF.



She also is very focused on defining the thin line between religion, culture, and oppressive fundamentalism. Julia's conversations with her youngest son are so sweet—she's determined to give her kids all the options so they can make their own decisions without letting them blindly get indoctrinated into one way of life when they know nothing about the world.


----------



## limom

The dance of the 41. Great story about homosexuality in Mexico in 1900.


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> I love seeing a glimpse of the Haradi culture. Julia really made a left.
> She is definitely dramatic but I truly admire what she had to overcome to become Julia Haart.
> Her closets are TDF.


I’m not sure yet how I feel about the show or about Julia.  I do have questions…about Batsheva and her husband (he is not sure about her wearing pants, but low cut tops and mini skirts are fine?)  I also don’t get Julia’s love for extremely low cut tops at business meetings.  She is obviously very smart and capable, building an empire in such a short time.  But…if I see her kiss her husband with an open mouth too many more times, I may throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I’m not sure yet how I feel about the show or about Julia.  I do have questions…about Batsheva and her husband (he is not sure about her wearing pants, but low cut tops and mini skirts are fine?)  I also don’t get Julia’s love for extremely low cut tops at business meetings.  She is obviously very smart and capable, building an empire in such a short time.  But…if I see her kiss her husband with an open mouth too many more times, I may throw up a little in my mouth.


Yes, I could not understand why wearing super short dress was worst than pants.
Also I did not like the conversation Julia had with Aaron. It is not fair to the child, Imo.
If the father was so conservative why would he allow the camera in his home?
There are shenanigans….
Still intriguing.


----------



## SouthTampa

jen943 said:


> I just finished Sex/Life. I stuck with it, but honestly, it was awful.


The story line made no sense to me.   She walked into the daycare with no infant and then a few scenes later there was an infant on the table.    Perhaps I was not paying careful attention.


----------



## SouthTampa

julia.in.germany said:


> I'm watching all of _Gilmore Girls_
> I was too young to like it when it first came out but I love it now!
> Emily Gilmore is pure gold lol


Her style for the day was so on point.


----------



## skyqueen

Heist 
Watched the first 2 episodes...interesting take!


----------



## pursekitten

SouthTampa said:


> Her style for the day was so on point.



@julia.in.germany Emily and Paris are two of the best characters in that show! Their lines are pure gold.


----------



## julia.in.germany

SouthTampa said:


> Her style for the day was so on point.


Yes!! The woman is on fire.



pursekitten said:


> @julia.in.germany Emily and Paris are two of the best characters in that show! Their lines are pure gold.


Couldn't agree more  I reached the Yale years now and love Paris even more haha


----------



## Cornflower Blue

The Umbrella Academy season 2 - completely hooked.

Also Parks and Recreation and Community. Little clever pops of fun that raise a smile, and who wouldn't want that...


----------



## chowlover2

A Murder in West Cork


----------



## wantitneedit

Back on Suits.  After a long hiatus, decided to watch it from season 5 onwards.


----------



## skyqueen

The Movies That Made Us/Season 2


----------



## floatinglili

Troy: Fall of a City


----------



## Addicted to bags

Halston


----------



## kemilia

Atypical.


----------



## michellem

Inkmaster


----------



## buzzytoes

Love Is Blind: After the Altar (Damian is trash)


----------



## whateve

The Innocent


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Never Have I Ever


----------



## whateve

Muppets Most Wanted


----------



## lulilu

pursekitten said:


> My Unorthodox Life.
> Julie Haart's crushing harsh religious conservative norms, letting her kids find their own way, and being an all-around baddie while looking FABULOUS. I'm loving this show.





bisbee said:


> I’m not sure yet how I feel about the show or about Julia.  I do have questions…about Batsheva and her husband (he is not sure about her wearing pants, but low cut tops and mini skirts are fine?)  I also don’t get Julia’s love for extremely low cut tops at business meetings.  She is obviously very smart and capable, building an empire in such a short time.  But…if I see her kiss her husband with an open mouth too many more times, I may throw up a little in my mouth.



I find this show OTT.  I kind of understand Julia's clothing choices -- it's like splashing out on clothes when one loses a lot of weight and if she wasn't in fashion, it would never be accepted.  And I do like some of her attitudes/behavior.  But I think she is oppressively trying to influence her children, using money as a weapon.  I find her conversations with Aron really wrong.  She is on him like a ton of bricks IMO about his choices.  Maybe I missed it, but her girls don't appear to attend/have attended college.  Why?

Also, the show makes it appear to be a fairy tale -- glossing over how Julia became so financially successful.  And how long it actually took.  Did her money come in large part from her new husband?

I know it makes for "good" television but she is so OTT, so pushy, so "right" about everything in everyone's life, it puts me off.


----------



## limom

Julia Haart was on my local news morning show with her married daughter, she is simply overwhelming.
Her husband was never married before, does not have children???
Something does not add up, imho.
@lulilu, the oldest daughter married at 19 and the other one is in school.
This family would have been better served by being part of an ensemble show.
As far as her attitude and attire, I don’t find it kind, helpful or smart to parade herself in her old neighborhood.
Is it so hard to respect other people beliefs for five minutes and cover up a bit?


----------



## Tivo

Masters of the Universe. So good!!
Tons of celebs contributed to the voices. Can’t wait for season 2


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Julia Haart was on my local news morning show with her married daughter, she is simply overwhelming.
> Her husband was never married before, does not have children???
> Something does not add up, imho.
> @lulilu, the oldest daughter married at 19 and the other one is in school.
> This family would have been better served by being part of an ensemble show.
> As far as her attitude and attire, I don’t find it kind, helpful or smart to parade herself in her old neighborhood.
> Is it so hard to respect other people beliefs for five minutes and cover up a bit?


Totally agree.  Knew that Batsheva is married, but no children, so why not college?  It seems as if her DH is uneducated and unprepared for a job as well.  Julia should spend some of the designer clothing money on educating her children.  But I suppose they may be set for life with her money and jobs with her company?

Agree that parading around Monsey in the shortest of shorts and highest of heels is attention seeking and intentionally meant to make a scene.  Disrespectful.

She initially led the audience to believe her exH was essentially her jailor.  He does not appear to be as religious as she claims he was.


----------



## pursekitten

limom said:


> Julia Haart was on my local news morning show with her married daughter, she is simply overwhelming.
> Her husband was never married before, does not have children???
> Something does not add up, imho.
> @lulilu, the oldest daughter married at 19 and the other one is in school.
> This family would have been better served by being part of an ensemble show.
> As far as her attitude and attire, I don’t find it kind, helpful or smart to parade herself in her old neighborhood.
> Is it so hard to respect other people beliefs for five minutes and cover up a bit?





lulilu said:


> Totally agree.  Knew that Batsheva is married, but no children, so why not college?  It seems as if her DH is uneducated and unprepared for a job as well.  Julia should spend some of the designer clothing money on educating her children.  But I suppose they may be set for life with her money and jobs with her company?
> 
> Agree that parading around Monsey in the shortest of shorts and highest of heels is attention seeking and intentionally meant to make a scene.  Disrespectful.
> 
> She initially led the audience to believe her exH was essentially her jailor.  He does not appear to be as religious as she claims he was.



I agree, walking around Monsey in purposefully shorty-shorts and with cleavage for days is a little much. She doesn't even have to cover up completely with a floor-length hem, just normal clothes like jeans and a blouse.

There was also that cringey moment where she handed a dildo to a conservative Monsey teen in her office. That was too much too soon for their first meeting on how to leave the community.

Re Haart's ex: Maybe he saw how being too strict drove away his wife and a few kids so he decided to mellow over time. My strict Catholic mom has mellowed in her old age and doesn't walk around wearing her judgy That's Sinful face anymore, thank GOODNESS.



Tivo said:


> Masters of the Universe. So good!!
> Tons of celebs contributed to the voices. Can’t wait for season 2



Glad to hear Masters of the Universe is good! I love Kevin Smith and Bernardin, so great that they treated people's childhoods well. I need to finish the new She-Ra before I hop over to MotU tho.


----------



## Luv n bags

Weighing in on An Unorthodox Life:

I don’t believe she went from rags to riches selling insurance and buying a modeling agency by herself.  Her second husband is a billionaire.  I will bet he set her up in her business.  If I married a billionaire, I would be living the billionaire lifestyle too.
The husband has a daughter and granddaughter - his family was never mentioned.
They are trying to play on this unbelievable angle - as if she did it herself.
Her children are set for life and live as children of wealthy parents.  When the mother flexed and brought in Alo Yoga and handed the account to her daughter, I rolled my eyes.
The clothes were ok.  Not enough variety.  The shoes she designed were spin-offs of the YSL Tributes.
I think she pushed her beliefs on people too hard.  Let people believe in what they want.  It’s their life, not hers.

A really good Netflix recommendation is Unorthodox.  Fascinating!


----------



## pursekitten

@Luv n bags Unorthodox is soooo good! I was on the edge of my seat in every scene and cried a few times. The most stunning scene for me was at the seaside when Esther waded into the water fully clothed; that scene was layered with so much spiritual and emotional release. Just amazing.

Honestly, it reminded me of the books _Educated_ by Tara Westover and _Under the Banner of Heaven _by Jon Krakauer and how LDS fundamentalists cut out family and friends who defect.

The Unorthodox series was based on the book, _Unorthodox: The Scandalous Rejection of My Hasidic Roots_ by Deborah Feldman, which is on my reading list.

I will forever want to learn more about why people allow their families to be destroyed over religion—the topic is just infinitely fascinating to me.


----------



## whateve

The Travelers


----------



## TC1

Outer Banks S2


----------



## limom

I got sucked in a Spanish limited series, The Cook Of Castamar. It is so bad


----------



## OCMomof3

I couldn't get through more than one episode of My Unorthodox Life. I understand that this woman was extremely oppressed in her former life, and I'm thrilled for her that she got out of it. However, her interactions with her children are cringeworthy and she has no boundaries. I find her super unhealthy. Too much of a car wreck for me to keep going.


----------



## ezileb

Just finished the Love is Blind: After the Altar episodes. I hated Damian from the start and I'm even more repulsed by him now


----------



## Shopgirl1996

_Boogie Nights_ - Seems so much funnier than when I saw it in the theater the first time. Maybe I understood the jokes better this time around?  

Then Netflix suggested _Magnolia_. I saw this movie when it first came out in theaters, too. I didn't realize that most of the actors and the director in _Boogie Nights_ are also in _Magnolia_.


----------



## lulilu

Is anyone watching or planning to watch Hit and Run, the Israeli series starring Lior Raz (my hearthrob from many Israeli series including Fauda).  It starts today.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching or planning to watch Hit and Run, the Israeli series starring Lior Raz (my hearthrob from many Israeli series including Fauda).  It starts today.


Hmm.. this sounds interesting. I’ll add to my list


----------



## lulilu

Tivo said:


> Hmm.. this sounds interesting. I’ll add to my list


I just read one review that said it's for people who like shows like Fauda (which I did).


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching or planning to watch Hit and Run, the Israeli series starring Lior Raz (my hearthrob from many Israeli series including Fauda).  It starts today.


This looks good.. Put it on my list too.
I need a break from silly period soaps and hyper sexualized series…


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> Is anyone watching or planning to watch Hit and Run, the Israeli series starring Lior Raz (my hearthrob from many Israeli series including Fauda).  It starts today.



Just started to watch Hit & Run...


----------



## limom

Finished Hit&run, wow. Best spy series in a while… can’t wait for season 2.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> Finished Hit&run, wow. Best spy series in a while… can’t wait for season 2.



Also finished watching Hit & Run.. suspenseful... now watching Fauda


----------



## lulilu

Love Of My Life said:


> Also finished watching Hit & Run.. suspenseful... now watching Fauda


Fauda is the best thing I've seen in years.  Love Lior Raz.  Fascinating stories.


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Finished Hit&run, wow. Best spy series in a while… can’t wait for season 2.


Added to my watch list! I love spy shows


----------



## Aimee3

lulilu said:


> Fauda is the best thing I've seen in years.  Love Lior Raz.  Fascinating stories.


He’s a fantastic actor!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Dirty John - slow in the beginning but then gets more interesting


----------



## michellem

Glow Up


----------



## Luv n bags

K Drama - Love, Marriage and Divorce.  One of the male leads is so handsome!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just finished Collateral, Marseille, & re-watching Velvet


----------



## michellem

Bake Squad


----------



## Kansashalo

Never Have I Ever


----------



## wantitneedit

Grace and Frankie


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished last season of Suits


----------



## Addicted to bags

michellem said:


> Bake Squad


Never heard of this show. Is it good? Did you watch Crime Scene Kitchen which was on Fox? It was a baking show with a twist. It was pretty good.


----------



## lulilu

wantitneedit said:


> Grace and Frankie


Is there a new season.  I think I recall seeing something about it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Clickbait


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> Is there a new season.  I think I recall seeing something about it.


Not OP, but yes partly. They've released I think 4 or 5 episodes (had to stop filming because of covid) and have resumed filming and will release when they finish. I think I will wait until the final season is completely released as I like to binge watch.


----------



## michellem

Addicted to bags said:


> Never heard of this show. Is it good? Did you watch Crime Scene Kitchen which was on Fox? It was a baking show with a twist. It was pretty good.



I’d say it’s cute and entertaining, definitely worth a watch. I didn’t see Crime Scene Kitchen but it sounds interesting; I’ll have to check it out.


----------



## Addicted to bags

michellem said:


> I’d say it’s cute and entertaining, definitely worth a watch. I didn’t see Crime Scene Kitchen but it sounds interesting; I’ll have to check it out.


Crime Scene Kitchen finished it's season sometime in July or August on the Fox Network. It's good but you'll have to hunt for it. There will be a Season 2.
Thanks for the input on Bake Squad. I like Christina Tosi so I'll check it out.


----------



## wantitneedit

lulilu said:


> Is there a new season.  I think I recall seeing something about it.


yes, though i was not aware the new season is not yet complete.  Have now watched about three episodes.  Still enjoying it.


----------



## Tivo

Click Bait
On episode 3. This is sooo good


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> Click Bait
> On episode 3. This is sooo good


I have one episode left! Lots of twists and turns


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Cold Mountain
Great movie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> Click Bait
> On episode 3. This is sooo good


Ooh, I have to check this out.


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished The Vampire Diaries!


----------



## wantitneedit

The Mindy Project


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Click Bait ....


----------



## haute okole

Paris Agency,  L’Agence.  I am obsessed!


----------



## TC1

Motel Makeover. I really enjoyed most of it. I can't stand the way those women speak with the Kardashian vocal fry. That was getting to be a bit much.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh, I have to check this out.


You have to watch Click Bait..I just finished watching it....


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You have to watch Click Bait..I just finished watching it....


Thanks, I'll see if I have time tonight to start it.


----------



## Mapoon

Z Nation - completed
Black Summer - completed but the second season wasnt worth the watching
Zoo - I thought it will finish in 3 seasons but not...have to wait for next season
Currently watching Kingdom....


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> Paris Agency,  L’Agence.  I am obsessed!


Me too!  Love foreign shows.  Did you watch Call my Agent?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Clickbait


----------



## Love Of My Life

Money Heist..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Clickbait. Thanks for the recommendation y'all!!  
On the 4th episode.


----------



## TC1

The Circle, S 3


----------



## chowlover2

Clickbait


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Clickbait. Thanks for the recommendation y'all!!
> On the 4th episode.


Glad you like it!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Glad you like it!!!


You got me hooked too! I love it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chowlover2 said:


> You got me hooked too! I love it!


Yes!! Im glad you like it....I feel like I have to watch it again, that I missed things....Definitely some twists!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Finished Money Heist.. unexpected twists & turns.. 
One of the characters (Rene) also was in Velvet (Alberto) different role
but still looks good..


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Vault


----------



## wantitneedit

Lucifer - season 6


----------



## cassisberry

Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha (K drama)


----------



## limom

Wonder Boy. It is a Doc about Olivier Roustaing. It is so touching. I cried several times.
He is so much like YSL. It is unreal.
It is absolutely a must watch. 
I hope he finds what he is looking for…


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Wonder Boy. It is a Doc about Olivier Roustaing. It is so touching. I cried several times.
> He is so much like YSL. It is unreal.
> It is absolutely a must watch.
> I hope he finds what he is looking for…


Haven't seen you around...glad you're back


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Haven't seen you around...glad you're back


Thank you Queen, likewise


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Thank you Queen, likewise


LIMOM!
So happy to see you again!


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Wonder Boy. It is a Doc about Olivier Roustaing. It is so touching. I cried several times.
> He is so much like YSL. It is unreal.
> It is absolutely a must watch.
> I hope he finds what he is looking for…


You have been missed, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m watching the final season of Lucifer. Only two more episodes to go!


----------



## lulilu

Lady Zhuge said:


> I’m watching the final season of Lucifer. Only two more episodes to go!


me too!


----------



## wantitneedit

lulilu said:


> me too!


I finished it - loved it! But I watch quite light fair in the evenings as I am a scaredy cat!


----------



## Setherwood

Season 3, Sex Education


----------



## Charles

Setherwood said:


> Season 3, Sex Education



I really enjoy that show.


----------



## Alice1979

Brand New Cherry Flavor


----------



## Addicted to bags

Doctor Foster from BBC. A mystery drama. If you watched Scott and Bailey, this is the same actress who played Rachel, Suranne Jones. It's quite good, I can't tell exactly what direction it will go so it's good that it's not predictable.


----------



## Tivo

Alice1979 said:


> Brand New Cherry Flavor


I gave up on that. It got too weird for me


----------



## Addicted to bags

Addicted to bags said:


> Doctor Foster from BBC. A mystery drama. If you watched Scott and Bailey, this is the same actress who played Rachel, Suranne Jones. It's quite good, I can't tell exactly what direction it will go so it's good that it's not predictable.


Finished season one. Excellent ending! However they did a season two. I'm nervous it might not have been necessary. Am watching S2 now.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Love on the Spectrum is back with Season 2! Michael has returned and I hope he says intercourse again.


----------



## Heart Star

Midnight Mass. Loved it!


----------



## skyqueen

Heart Star said:


> Midnight Mass. Loved it!


Terrific...just finished!


----------



## wantitneedit

Blacklist .  I just can't.  The woman who plays Liz is a bad actress, imo.


----------



## rose60610

wantitneedit said:


> Blacklist .  I just can't.  The woman who plays Liz is a bad actress, imo.



I love Blacklist, but TOTALLY agree, the Liz character is a terrible actress. In fact, I think the show would be even better if she left it for whatever reason. James Spader is great and I love his character (and driver!).


----------



## Addicted to bags

wantitneedit said:


> Blacklist .  I just can't.  The woman who plays Liz is a bad actress, imo.


She is. But you watch for James Spader who just hits it out of the ballpark consistently.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rose60610 said:


> I love Blacklist, but TOTALLY agree, the Liz character is a terrible actress. In fact, I think the show would be even better if she left it for whatever reason. James Spader is great and I love his character (and driver!).


Yes his driver/bodyguard/best friend gets better and better each season.


----------



## wantitneedit

ok, I'll persist with Blacklist as I love James Spader too.


----------



## lulilu

wantitneedit said:


> Blacklist .  I just can't.  The woman who plays Liz is a bad actress, imo.


My daughter hates her too!  I watch for the others and I do love the show.  Funny, I've seen James Spader in some old shows recently and it was weird.  He just owns the character Red.


----------



## Mapoon

Squid game


----------



## xxphoebexx

Mapoon said:


> Squid game


I hope season 2 is on the way!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Mapoon said:


> Squid game



Me too. So far so good!


----------



## Mapoon

Lady Zhuge said:


> Me too. So far so good!


It’s pretty good and addictive as I watched Alice in Borderland (can’t wait for season 2) My 11 year old daughter finished the whole series all by herself in one day even before I started and kept asking me which episode I’m at..I’m like babe I work so I can only watch at night one per night..two more to go and I need to find another show to watch! It’s pretty gruesome and has some inappropriate scenes but she said she closed her eyes and we didn’t discuss further


----------



## wantitneedit

lulilu said:


> My daughter hates her too!  I watch for the others and I do love the show.  Funny, I've seen James Spader in some old shows recently and it was weird.  He just owns the character Red.


hi lulilu, completely agree about James Spader. He is a legend and such a scene stealer!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I watched MAID over the weekend.  This Mom's struggle was REAL and for sure relatable that you would do anything for your child.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I finished Squid Game and was pretty disappointed with the last episode. It was unnecessarily draggy and frankly, a borefest for the most part. Season 2 seems likely.

I’m currently watching Vincenzo. The humor and intentional overacting is very different from most Korean dramas I’ve seen.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> I finished Squid Game and was pretty disappointed with the last episode. It was unnecessarily draggy and frankly, a borefest for the most part. Season 2 seems likely.
> 
> I’m currently watching Vincenzo. The humor and intentional overacting is very different from most Korean dramas I’ve seen.


Oh Squid Game is next on my viewing list. Sorry to hear the last episode was slow and dragged. Did you like the show overall? Is it worth the hype?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh Squid Game is next on my viewing list. Sorry to hear the last episode was slow and dragged. Did you like the show overall? Is it worth the hype?



Yes, I enjoyed the show overall and would still recommend it. I think it’s overhyped, but would not ding the show for it. I’m just going to pretend it was 8 episodes.


----------



## Mapoon

A show filmed in 2019 - Vagabond...


----------



## skyqueen

My Heros Were Cowboys


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Maid


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Chestnut Man
Le Mante


----------



## pursekitten

Finally, _Squid Game_! The people were reacting I thought this would be less psychological and more visceral, on-screen gore like Walking Dead or Train to Busan but it's pretty gore-light so far. Reminds me of Alice in Borderlands or a more polished Battle Royale from 2000. Totally dig it.

Also watching _Imposters_—it's like Ocean's 11 and Dirty John had a baby. Shame there are only 2 seasons.

And as a comforting palate cleanser, _David Attenborough's Life in Color_.


----------



## TC1

Squid game. The memes got me  this is also how I feel I was pressured into watching Birdbox and Tiger King


----------



## Addicted to bags

Going to start Blacklist season 8, and Squid Game. Weird combo


----------



## luvprada

The Guilty


----------



## jennlt

Katla - better than I expected


----------



## luvprada

The Chair


----------



## coniglietta

My coworker got me into Squid Game. I wasn't interested in it until he showed me a few episodes. I finished watching all of it in 2 days lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

coniglietta said:


> My coworker got me into Squid Game. I wasn't interested in it until he showed me a few episodes. I finished watching all of it in 2 days lol


I'm on episode 5 and am resenting interruptions


----------



## floatinglili

In My Blood It Runs

Loved it.
available on Australia/ New Zealand Netflix








						In My Blood It Runs
					

The critically acclaimed documentary told through the eyes of charismatic 10-year-old Arrernte/Garrwa boy, Dujuan and his family, revealing the challenges Dujuan faces both in his school and on the streets of Alice Springs. (2019)




					iview.abc.net.au


----------



## foosy

Lady Zhuge said:


> I finished Squid Game and was pretty disappointed with the last episode. It was unnecessarily draggy and frankly, a borefest for the most part. Season 2 seems likely.
> 
> I’m currently watching Vincenzo. The humor and intentional overacting is very different from most Korean dramas I’ve seen.


I actually liked the last episode. It explained why all this was happening. It contrasted the boredom of the rich to the struggles of those in debt, and yet both resort to doing unthinkable/evil things. The old man was right: Nobody forced anyone to play the game, and yet they do. The cannot escape their destiny.

As to season 2 - They literally killed all their cast. Season 2, if it came to air  would be completely different. Would probably deal with the corruption/boredom of the rich. Would be nice if they tied it to the loan sharks and made it a vicious circle.  If Gi-hun is coming back, I bet it is as a VIP to infiltrate the ring.


----------



## skyqueen

Dave Chappelle: The Closer
Rita Moreno...Just a Girl Who Decided to Go For It


----------



## Swanky

Maid


----------



## bisbee

Season 10 of Call the Midwife.


----------



## TC1

The Circle S3


----------



## Love Of My Life

WE ( Wallis & Edward with a interesting twist)


----------



## TC1

You S3. I find myself wondering after 2 episodes WTF I'm doing because this show is terrible. But yes, I'll finish it


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> You S3. I find myself wondering after 2 episodes WTF I'm doing because this show is terrible. But yes, I'll finish it


I didn’t realize this was already out


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> I didn’t realize this was already out


Just came out yesterday!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

You Season 3


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just started season 3 of You


----------



## Tivo

I was very disappointed in the ending of Squid Game


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> I was very disappointed in the ending of Squid Game


You know they just wanted to set it up for an additional season when they ended it like that. Annoying AF


----------



## TC1

Started watching Maid last night. I see it rates in the Netflix top 10. Interesting that they got Andie MacDowell to play the mom.. as Margaret Qualley is her daughter IRL


----------



## Coco.lover

Very disappointed with YOU Season 3 ending


----------



## floatinglili

Brazilian sci-fi ‘3%’ (Three percent)


----------



## Allshinythings

Maid. I like it so far. And just realized they are mother and daughter IRL.


----------



## TC1

Coco.lover said:


> Very disappointed with YOU Season 3 ending


I didn't mind the ending. It sets up S4, which it was renewed for. The first 4 episodes I found totally absurd.


----------



## MKB0925

Maid...just started last night.


----------



## wantitneedit

Star Trek - The Next Generation


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Haunting of Hill House, up to episode 5

And, Seinfeld Season 4


----------



## Vlad

wantitneedit said:


> Star Trek - The Next Generation



Nothing better than running ST:TNG reruns in the background all day. I have probably rewatched the entire series 20 times in my lifetime and it never gets old.


----------



## Vlad

I recently watched Squid Game and despite my earlier reservations about the hyper-popular show, it absolutely delivered.


----------



## wantitneedit

Vlad said:


> Nothing better than running ST:TNG reruns in the background all day. I have probably rewatched the entire series 20 times in my lifetime and it never gets old.


Its the best show ever! My daughter, who is in her 20's loves it too.


----------



## Kinj01

Mr Sunshine. Just finished you season 3


----------



## Swanky

Vlad said:


> I recently watched Squid Game and despite my earlier reservations about the hyper-popular show, it absolutely delivered.



Just finished it! 
Seems like they left it open for another season!


----------



## Vlad

Swanky said:


> Just finished it!
> Seems like they left it open for another season!



Absolutely setting up for season two!


----------



## kitten-mischief

Young Royals (re-watching it now that S2 is confirmed ) & The Chestnut Man!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Legally Blonde. Was looking for some light fluff.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Twilight Zone
Finished House on Haunted Hill

Now I'm ready for a comedy!


----------



## elle-mo

Brand New Cherry Flavor...you're gonna love it or hate it, I found it very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Swanky

In the Dark


----------



## Addicted to bags

Travelers with Eric McCormack. A Canadian Sci Fi, 3 season show. I'm on season 2. I'm annoyed with this show. It could have been so much better! I'm stubborn so I'll watch it all the way to the end of Season 3 but argh!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Midnight Mass...what is this show about!? I'm on Ep 3 and it's freaking me out!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Okay, finished Midnight Mass...it was good but not as creepy as House on Haunted Hill!!


----------



## Setherwood

Valeria


----------



## Sk_2020

anything good? (im on quarantine...)
ty


----------



## skyqueen

Sk_2020 said:


> anything good? (im on quarantine...)
> ty


Mindhunter...One of the best shows on Netflix! 
Last Tango in Halifax
After Life
Hollywood
Dead to Me
Grace and Frankie
Schitt's Creek
The Kominsky Method (first 2 season's the best)


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Peaky Blinders


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Mindhunter...One of the best shows on Netflix!
> Last Tango in Halifax
> After Life
> Hollywood
> Dead to Me
> Grace and Frankie
> Schitt's Creek
> The Kominsky Method (first 2 season's the best)


I'm going to try Mindhunter, thanks. Agree with you regarding The Kominsky Method. I still can't believe that was Paul Reiser! I didn't know until I read it at the end of season 3!


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm going to try Mindhunter, thanks. Agree with you regarding The Kominsky Method. I still can't believe that was Paul Reiser! I didn't know until I read it at the end of season 3!


LOL! I know!
You will love Mindhunters...explains the begining of FBI profiling.


----------



## Kiradris

My Name, and I already know I'm going to start Hellbound next (both K-dramas).


----------



## DrDior

House of Secrets: The Burari Deaths. That was a pretty different story.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Love Hard- so good and funny!


----------



## TC1

Finished Sex Education (all 3 seasons)


----------



## jng2b

Have you seen Twelve Monkeys (the tv show, not the movie)? It is also time-travel but much more satisfying


Addicted to bags said:


> Travelers with Eric McCormack. A Canadian Sci Fi, 3 season show. I'm on season 2. I'm annoyed with this show. It could have been so much better! I'm stubborn so I'll watch it all the way to the end of Season 3 but argh!



than Travelers.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jng2b said:


> Have you seen Twelve Monkeys (the tv show, not the movie)? It is also time-travel but much more satisfying
> 
> 
> than Travelers.


I just finished Travelers yesterday. I still think it could have been done much better, there was potential. Thanks for the referral for Twelve Monkeys. I haven't seen the movie either. I'll check it out tonight. Are you a Sci Fi fan? Have you watched The Expanse on Amazon Prime? I love the shows and the books.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Club


----------



## Setherwood

Can't believe I'm bingeing on Selling Sunset, season 4. It's  like a train crash, you just can't stop watching the disaster.


----------



## TC1

Started Selling Sunset S4 last night. Lord a mercy they film that show with so much filter you think the lenses were covered in Vaseline  
The way they all talk over these "clients"..makes no sense. Are any of these chicks licensed brokers?


----------



## chowlover2

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Midnight Mass - excellent! Fantastic performances and script.  Not your average horror genre - very thought and mediative at times on the nature of good and evil and God but still downright suspenseful and creepy.


----------



## lulilu

Setherwood said:


> Can't believe I'm bingeing on Selling Sunset, season 4. It's  like a train crash, you just can't stop watching the disaster.





TC1 said:


> Started Selling Sunset S4 last night. Lord a mercy they film that show with so much filter you think the lenses were covered in Vaseline
> The way they all talk over these "clients"..makes no sense. Are any of these chicks licensed brokers?


It's the unbelievably short tight skirts that get me.  Along with the cleavage, sky high heels and fake hair.  Who really lives and works like that?


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> It's the unbelievably short tight skirts that get me.  Along with the cleavage, sky high heels and fake hair.  Who really lives and works like that?


I can’t wait to binge this! This season took forever to come back!


----------



## chowlover2

Dig Deeper, and am now working on The Chestnut Man which is fantastic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

True Story with Kevin Hart
So far I’m really enjoying it!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

A Castle for Christmas! Charming, reminds me of an old school made for tv Hallmark/Disney movie--I mean that in the best way!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> A Castle for Christmas! Charming, reminds me of an old school made for tv Hallmark/Disney movie--I mean that in the best way!


I heard Brooke Shield in an interview on a podcast talking about this movie. I'll have to put it on my list.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> It's the unbelievably short tight skirts that get me.  Along with the cleavage, sky high heels and fake hair.  Who really lives and works like that?


Well, they are all just actors so I guess we're supposed to take that FWIW. Not a single one of them has anything to do with real esate on their social media.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Addicted to bags said:


> I heard Brooke Shield in an interview on a podcast talking about this movie. I'll have to put it on my list.



It is really cute! I just watched Emily in Paris again so this was along the Dave lines—sweet, fin, not based on reality!


----------



## Swanky

Dr. Foster


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Christmas in the Wild...with Kristin Davis and Rob Lowe...now I'm on to Holiday with Emma Roberts...I'm binging Christmas romances apparently!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Swanky said:


> Dr. Foster


This was a very interesting show.


----------



## fettfleck

Loved the show "Clickbait".
Now watching Superstore. Love it as a short distraction!


----------



## skyqueen

VOIR


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Saw all 4 seasons of Selling Sunset. 
Love the music they play. My kids can't stop dancing to it. 
The women looked more natural in season 1. Then as the seasons went on, more and more botox and makeup.
All the so called "drama" was boring high school cat fights. But then the real interesting stuff, they just glossed over.


----------



## Love Of My Life

New episodes of Money Heist


----------



## fettfleck

Omg, Witcher season 2 of course. Eyecandy and exciting…


----------



## chowlover2

Emily in Paris


----------



## papperrrr

Lost...although it is 2021


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Emily in Paris Season 2!! Lily Collins is a doll.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Emily in Paris


----------



## Cool Gal

Emily in Paris - Season 2!


----------



## Cool Gal

lulilu said:


> It's the unbelievably short tight skirts that get me.  Along with the cleavage, sky high heels and fake hair.  Who really lives and works like that?


I also have the same questions....hahha...who dressed like that in reality when showing properties to clients?!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Girl from Oslo


----------



## Addicted to bags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Emily in Paris Season 2!! Lily Collins is a doll.


I just found out that Lily Collins is the daughter of musician Phil Collins!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Emily in Paris and The Kominsky Method


----------



## kemilia

Narcos (in small doses and NEVER just before bed).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Finished watching season 2 of Emily in Paris...no spoliers


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished season 2 of The Witcher


----------



## TC1

20 Somethings Austin


----------



## chowlover2

Watching Midnight Mass and it's terrific. How did I not see any buzz about it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

A day of Downton Abbey


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> Watching Midnight Mass and it's terrific. How did I not see any buzz about it?


Is that the scary movie?


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Is that the scary movie?


Yes, it was really good.


----------



## chowlover2

Watched The Unforgivable with Sandra Bullock and it was excellent as well as a documentary about Joan Didion.


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, it was really good.


Nightmares scary? I almost clicked on it but the pointy finger pastor freaks me out! Lol


----------



## Mapoon

Vincenzo


----------



## Tivo

@chowlover2 i started watching Midnight Mass. Just finished episode 1! It is really interesting


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Watched The Unforgivable with Sandra Bullock and it was excellent as well as a documentary about Joan Didion.


Thanks, Chow...on my list!


----------



## Cool Gal

Just finished watching The Silent Sea in Netflix.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I watched Selling Tampa.  I hate the background/transition music for this show - it's horrible and doesn't match up with what these women do or the clients they are selling to. 

The lead Sharelle is a great go getter/seller but a horrible manager and leader.  These ladies are not in her platoon where what she says goes. Praise in public, correct in private is something she never learned and doesn't practice.  

Sucking them in to her firm with a 95/5 commission then calling announcing a cut to 80/20 and not expecting agents to get mad about it is crazy.  

Uninterested in her relationship with Chad OC, I can't see that lasting. 

I can't wait for next season.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> @chowlover2 i started watching Midnight Mass. Just finished episode 1! It is really interesting


The last 2 are the scariest.  thought it was the first really well done horror show I have seen in a long time. Sometimes a lot is left to your own imagination which can be worse. The last show I enjoyed so much was the first season on American Horror Story.


----------



## chowlover2

Almost forgot The Lost Daughter which I really enjoyed. Maggir Gyllenhal's directorial debut. I really look forward to more from her.


----------



## TC1

I just started Cobra Kai from S1. I must admit the cheesy nostalgia is fun. They couldn't find a better hair piece for Ralph Macchio? Lord it flops around like a dead animal is some of these scenes


----------



## Mapoon

Cool Gal said:


> Just finished watching The Silent Sea in Netflix.


Oooo Im going to start tonight since I just finished Vincenzo


----------



## Chanel4Eva

TC1 said:


> I just started Cobra Kai from S1. I must admit the cheesy nostalgia is fun. They couldn't find a better hair piece for Ralph Macchio? Lord it flops around like a dead animal is some of these scenes


The show ended up being better than I thought it would. It’s amazing how many of the original actors they got to come back. Definitely have to watch all 3 movies to fully appreciate or get the show.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cobra Kai


----------



## buzzytoes

The newest season of Queer Eye.


----------



## twin-fun

Re-watching Alias Grace. I’m a sucker for anything “true crime”.


----------



## Love4MK

You - Season 3


----------



## bag-princess

finally got a chance to sit down and watch "the harder they fall" - i do so love Idris!!!


----------



## Abba13

NCIS


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> finally got a chance to sit down and watch "the harder they fall" - i do so love Idris!!!


Don't go looking at my man, Idris.  Love him too.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Don't go looking at my man, Idris.  Love him too.



im sorry but i will watch “my man” if he read the dictionary!


----------



## purseinsanity

Just finished season 2 of The Witcher (just as confusing as season 1!) and started streaming Dexter.


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Watching Midnight Mass and it's terrific. How did I not see any buzz about it?


Based on your comment, I've started watching and wow, what the heck is going on with this show? I am hooked! And Thank You.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Just finished season 2 of The Witcher (just as confusing as season 1!) and started streaming Dexter.


I liked most of the series, but the year with John Lithgow as the Trinity killer is the best.


----------



## Mapoon

Currently watching Taxi...


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I liked most of the series, but the year with John Lithgow as the Trinity killer is the best.


100% !!


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> I liked most of the series, but the year with John Lithgow as the Trinity killer is the best.


I totally agree. That was the last season with the original showrunner. I also liked season 2 with crazy Lila and Dokes!


----------



## Setherwood

The God Committee, could be viewed as current affairs in light of this week's transplant news.


----------



## TC1

Cheer, S2


----------



## coniglietta

Daredevil and Punisher


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Singles Inferno


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Just finished Inside Job - loved it!


----------



## MKB0925

Selling Sunset


----------



## Tivo

MKB0925 said:


> Selling Sunset


I just finished this too. Such a guilty pleasure lol


----------



## TC1

After Life S3


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Midnight Mass


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> After Life S3


Just binged...loved it. Great, thought provoking ending!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Undercover.. ( 3 seasons)


----------



## chowlover2

The Woods, I love all of Harlen Coben's series on Netflix!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Finished Devil Judge, now Doctor John ..  Also watching "legends of the blue sea" )


----------



## floatinglili

Deadly Class - I love how it retains the look and feel of the comic it came from. I knew within two minutes that it was from graphic novel source material, now I want to read the originals. The casting is amazing. Fun!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Cobra Kai season 4


----------



## Florasun

skyqueen said:


> Just binged...loved it. Great, thought provoking ending!


Same! I wish there were a few more episodes. I would have like to see something dealing with Tony and Julian. Tony didn't seem to show any remorse for Julian - like he never gave him a second thought? Also what happened to Sandy? She just disappeared. Is she happy?? And now I want a dog like Brandy in my life!


----------



## skyqueen

Florasun said:


> Same! I wish there were a few more episodes. I would have like to see something dealing with Tony and Julian. Tony didn't seem to show any remorse for Julian - like he never gave him a second thought? Also what happened to Sandy? She just disappeared. Is she happy?? And now I want a dog like Brandy in my life!


Sandy had a conflict with CSI-Las Vegas. Colleen/Kath Hughes took her character's place. I think Tony always had that type of relationship with Jullian but JMHO. Lucky for me I have my Brandy!


----------



## TC1

Ozark, the final season.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ozark (starting season 3)


----------



## purseinsanity

Ozark


----------



## Mapoon

Manifest…the first episode of the first season enough to draw me in..


----------



## jennlt

Archive 81 (DH and I both found it riveting)


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Parks and Recreation - just started series 5. I'm a big fan


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Dark


----------



## TC1

Puppet Master


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Lady Zhuge said:


> Cobra Kai season 4


DH and I are itching to watch it, but DS wants us to wait until he comes over next as he wants us all to watch it together, and with a DS like that, who are we to argue...


----------



## violina

Just finished up The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window.


----------



## Addicted to bags

violina said:


> Just finished up The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window.


How was it? I heard Kristen Bell talking about it.


----------



## violina

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it? I heard Kristen Bell talking about it.



I really liked it however it's not in your face comedy. It makes fun of the whole murder mysteries genre, which I'm into and found it funny how they utilized a lot of the tropes.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Tivo said:


> I was very disappointed in the ending of Squid Game


Me too, I was so annoyed


Spoiler: Spoiler!



I feel like if your tv show is a survival game with a terminally ill guy don’t give him the same story as Jigsaw from Saw that is so irritating.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just started Archive 81


----------



## skyqueen

The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window


----------



## TC1

Stay Close, it was good!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TC1 said:


> Stay Close, it was good!


I was just recommended this by a friend….She really liked it.


----------



## TC1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was just recommended this by a friend….She really liked it.


It kept me guessing! I think I've watched all of the Harlan Coben shows, this was better than some. I think "Gone for Good" is my least favourite.


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> It kept me guessing! I think I've watched all of the Harlan Coben shows, this was better than some. I think "Gone for Good" is my least favourite.


Thanks for the tip…on my list!


----------



## paula3boys

Sweet Magnolias season 2


----------



## Deleted 698298

Tinder Swindler OMG!


----------



## Swanky

Just finished Stay Close!


----------



## TC1

Tinder Swindler. Mind boggling!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just started, The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window
What a title!


----------



## winks

TC1 said:


> Tinder Swindler. Mind boggling!


!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

The Tinder Swindler


----------



## bag-princess

i feel so out of place - all ya'll are watching serious stuff - and i recently finished "selling tampa"


----------



## purseinsanity

skyqueen said:


> The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window


Ooooh, my daughter mentioned that to me!


----------



## Stansy

Superstore - I find it hilarious!


----------



## Addicted to bags

purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh, my daughter mentioned that to me!


It was good especially if you like Kristen Bell.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Finished Tinder Swinder (so many thoughts) 

now finishing up Sweet Magnolias


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tinder Swindler



Spoiler



His sentence was BS short to begin with and then they released him with only about half the sentence served? Unbelievable


----------



## Love Of My Life

Inventing Anna


----------



## TC1

I watched another Harlen Coben series "the Innocent" it's dubbed...but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## pursekitten

Inventing Anna, and what a slog.

Julia Garner is a screen goddess and the supporting actors who played the victims and Team Scriberia were great! But Vivian and the defense attorney POVs killed any hope of tension and pacing this thing had.

Going to reread _My Friend Anna: The True Story of a Fake Heiress _to remember why I binged this series in the first place_._


----------



## chowlover2

pursekitten said:


> Inventing Anna, and what a slog.
> 
> Julia Garner is a screen goddess and the supporting actors who played the victims and Team Scriberia were great! But Vivian and the defense attorney POVs killed any hope of tension and pacing this thing had.
> 
> Going to reread _My Friend Anna: The True Story of a Fake Heiress _to remember why I binged this series in the first place_._


I am so glad I am not alone! I started it last night and it's boring. Not even cute clothing or scenery can save it.


----------



## 336

Inventing Anna


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Tinder Swindler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> His sentence was BS short to begin with and then they released him with only about half the sentence served? Unbelievable





Spoiler: Tinder Swindler



Not even half. He was sentenced to 15 months and got out in 5 if I remember correctly


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Stay Close…..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bad Blood


----------



## MilleFleurs22

I just finished Inventing Anna too. I think it would have been better with less of the reporter storyline. But I did love the fashion! Noted Anna's Dior book bag, Lady Dior, a few LV and Gucci pieces...


----------



## hermes_lemming

Love is blind - season 2 is a disappointment compared to season 1


----------



## ag91237

Lucifer, season 6. This season is the last season


----------



## floatinglili

Inventing Anna.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I cant finish season two of love is blind.  I miss season one.  I think they got crap for having attractive people in season one so season two they went a different route.  overall they seem like lovely people but its obv for most its not a match and they're just hamming it up for air time


----------



## limom

Inventing Anna. I liked it. I just read that Anna Sonkin is fighting deportation proceedings and is still as obnoxious as ever. FASCINATING.
Julia Garner deserves an Emmy nod. That accent alone. Wow.


----------



## TC1

Inventing Anna. Could have been a 3 part series. Each episode being an hour is too much. I guess Netflix wanted to really get their money's worth. They paid her 350K for her "life story" and they are making us watch 9 hours of it


----------



## ann_ann

"Lucifer" and "The Good Doctor"


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> Inventing Anna. I liked it. I just read that Anna Sonkin is fighting deportation proceedings and is still as obnoxious as ever. FASCINATING.
> Julia Garner deserves an Emmy nod. That accent alone. Wow.


I agree about her accent--it is like no accent I've ever heard before and that has to be a hard thing to continually replicate. I just think Julia Garner is great, still watching Ozark and her accent there really rocks too.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Inventing Anna. Could have been a 3 part series. Each episode being an hour is too much. I guess Netflix wanted to really get their money's worth. They paid her 350K for her "life story" and they are making us watch 9 hours of it


 I see what you are saying it felt long at times, especially after Morocco.
Rachel‘s character was weak and she was depicted in such an unflattering way. I would be mad if I were her.
Anna’s insta is up and running. This girl is next level Cray.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Devotion


----------



## starrynite_87

pursekitten said:


> Inventing Anna, and what a slog.
> 
> Julia Garner is a screen goddess and the supporting actors who played the victims and Team Scriberia were great! But Vivian and the defense attorney POVs killed any hope of tension and pacing this thing had.
> 
> Going to reread _My Friend Anna: The True Story of a Fake Heiress _to remember why I binged this series in the first place_._


I'm excited to watch this; I watched the American Greed episode on her.


----------



## buzzytoes

hermes_lemming said:


> Love is blind - season 2 is a disappointment compared to season 1


That Shane guy is the worst!!! He is an entire red flag and I find it interesting that the others think Shane and Natalie will be the ones to make it. Danielle needs therapy. I like Mallory and Sal, and Iyanna and Jerrete. Shaina is last season's Jessica.


----------



## buzzytoes

The Tinder Swindler yesterday, Love is Blind: Japan today. It's so interesting to see their culture vs the US version.


----------



## SouthTampa

MilleFleurs22 said:


> I just finished Inventing Anna too. I think it would have been better with less of the reporter storyline. But I did love the fashion! Noted Anna's Dior book bag, Lady Dior, a few LV and Gucci pieces...


The white jacket with the Hermes scarf when she was at Paris Fashion Week was such a classic and stunning outfit.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Love is Blind: Japan


----------



## hermes_lemming

buzzytoes said:


> That Shane guy is the worst!!! He is an entire red flag and I find it interesting that the others think Shane and Natalie will be the ones to make it. Danielle needs therapy. I like Mallory and Sal, and Iyanna and Jerrete. Shaina is last season's Jessica.


I couldn't go through with it. I felt part of me dying the more I watched it


----------



## Coach Superfan

Lady Zhuge said:


> Love is Blind: Japan


I started this also. It got boring after like 6 or 7 episodes. I am not yet far enough into the show where they start dating outside of the pods. 

Now I started Sweet Magnolias.


----------



## Coach Superfan

TC1 said:


> Inventing Anna. Could have been a 3 part series. Each episode being an hour is too much. I guess Netflix wanted to really get their money's worth. They paid her 350K for her "life story" and they are making us watch 9 hours of it


9 hours?! I read the magazine article that her former friend had written and can't imagine what else 9 hours will fill.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Tinder Swindler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> His sentence was BS short to begin with and then they released him with only about half the sentence served? Unbelievable





Spoiler: Replying to Spoiler



But it was because they only got him on forged/fake passports. He was not ever held accountable for the actual swindling. It makes me mad. Coincidentally I have a friend who watched this movie with me who HAPPENS TO BE MOVING TO ISRAEL NEXT MONTH!


----------



## Roie55

MilleFleurs22 said:


> I just finished Inventing Anna too. I think it would have been better with less of the reporter storyline. But I did love the fashion! Noted Anna's Dior book bag, Lady Dior, a few LV and Gucci pieces...


still up to ep 5, those Dior book bags, were they around during the time she was doing her thing?


----------



## Louboutin329

Roie55 said:


> still up to ep 5, those Dior book bags, were they around during the time she was doing her thing?


haha, I said the same thing to my hubs. The costume "era" is off.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tinder Swindler real life update. Outrageous! 
Sorry I couldn't get the spoiler insert to work.









						The "Tinder Swindler" signs Hollywood agent; looking to star in own dating show
					

It’s being reported that the convicted fraudster Simon Leviev has signed with a Hollywood agent, and is looking to potentially star in his own reality, dating show.




					www.audacy.com


----------



## Coach Superfan

Addicted to bags said:


> Tinder Swindler real life update. Outrageous!
> Sorry I couldn't get the spoiler insert to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Tinder Swindler" signs Hollywood agent; looking to star in own dating show
> 
> 
> It’s being reported that the convicted fraudster Simon Leviev has signed with a Hollywood agent, and is looking to potentially star in his own reality, dating show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audacy.com


My friend said he’s also available on Cameo if anyone wants a personalized message from him. SMH


----------



## starrynite_87

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm excited to watch this; I watched the American Greed episode on her.


I started Inventing Anna yesterday and finished it today. I was so irritated by Neff throughout the whole series. The fact that she almost lost it over a $1400 dinner she had to pay for, but somehow couldn't understand why Rachel would be pissed over $62k, almost losing her job, and the possibility of facing fraud charges. I hated the way they tried to portray Rachel as a bad friend, then again Neff was one of the producers on the series, so it all makes sense.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The woman in the house across the street from the girl in the window….
how long can it take to fix a mailbox??? And ewwww the casserole still in the street the next day


----------



## pursekitten

Coach Superfan said:


> 9 hours?! I read the magazine article that her former friend had written and can't imagine what else 9 hours will fill.



Agreed—Inventing Anna was entirely too long and focused on the wrong things. I feel they didn't give me a chance to get pulled in by Anna the same way her victims did. 



Spoiler: About the Journalist



Instead, we have to slog through the story with the journalist from the outside. I really didn't want to sit through the journalist's quarter-life crisis, her trying to salvage her reputation, or the live birth of her child. IMO, they should've entirely cut the journalist out.





Coach Superfan said:


> Spoiler: Replying to Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But it was because they only got him on forged/fake passports. He was not ever held accountable for the actual swindling. It makes me mad. Coincidentally I have a friend who watched this movie with me who HAPPENS TO BE MOVING TO ISRAEL NEXT MONTH!





Spoiler: About Tinder Swindler



I hate-scrolled his Insta after finishing the series. What a jerk, and to still be out there living in luxury signing an agent? F that guy and everyone like him. Hopefully your friend gets to see first-hand if/when he gets dragged out of a posh car straight to jail.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> The woman in the house across the street from the girl in the window….
> how long can it take to fix a mailbox??? And ewwww the casserole still in the street the next day



Omigosh yeeess that casserole was so gross haha! I wanted to shed a few tears for the shattered vintage Corningware tho.


----------



## Aimee3

And how many time (I lost count) did we have to see the journalist waiting at the bus stop to go to Rikers and taking the bus trip to Rikers?  Boring!!!  I only watched it for Julia Garner as Anna.  Such a talented actress.  She needed more screen time!


----------



## buzzytoes

Lady Zhuge said:


> Love is Blind: Japan


I have been watching this and the cultural differences are fascinating to me. I have also found this one much more sad when the people break up for some reason.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I was pleasantly surprised with love is blind, Japan edition.

I foolishly tried the American version, season 2 once more. Wanted to gouge out my eyes after 2 min


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tinder Swindler update.

This guy will not go away. He's spring boarding his deceptive butt into 2 interviews on Monday and Tuesday (2/21/22 & 2/22/22) on Inside Edition on CBS so he can explain that it was all a misunderstanding I'm sure


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Tinder Swindler real life update. Outrageous!
> Sorry I couldn't get the spoiler insert to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Tinder Swindler" signs Hollywood agent; looking to star in own dating show
> 
> 
> It’s being reported that the convicted fraudster Simon Leviev has signed with a Hollywood agent, and is looking to potentially star in his own reality, dating show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audacy.com


Who the heck would want to knowingly date that guy?


----------



## kemilia

paula3boys said:


> Who the heck would want to knowingly date that guy?


Women marry convicted murderers in prison, guess there's a lid for every pot?

I started this show and may go back, I stopped watching because I got so frustrated with these women that believe any story and hand over their $$ and CCs. Maybe I will give it another try, I did like the Dirty John series, and am deep into Inventing Anna. Swindlers and con men and women galore it seems!


----------



## buzzytoes

kemilia said:


> Women marry convicted murderers in prison, guess there's a lid for every pot?
> 
> I started this show and may go back, I stopped watching because I got so frustrated with these women that believe any story and hand over their $$ and CCs. Maybe I will give it another try, I did like the Dirty John series, and am deep into Inventing Anna. Swindlers and con men and women galore it seems!


I get annoyed by them as well, but I can see why they gave him money initially after flying on private jets with him and being wined and dined. He really did a good job of making it seem like he had money. I don't think I would have gone $250k into debt for him, but I can understand at least the initial advance he got from women.


----------



## paula3boys

buzzytoes said:


> I get annoyed by them as well, but I can see why they gave him money initially after flying on private jets with him and being wined and dined. He really did a good job of making it seem like he had money. I don't think I would have gone $250k into debt for him, but I can understand at least the initial advance he got from women.


I guess I am a bad friend/girlfriend then lol. I would not take out a loan or put charges on my credit card for some guy I am dating (they didn't even know each other long!)


----------



## TC1

paula3boys said:


> I guess I am a bad friend/girlfriend then lol. I would not take out a loan or put charges on my credit card for some guy I am dating (they didn't even know each other long!)


Same here. "my enemies are after me" uhhh..good luck to you then!


----------



## TC1

Catching Killers


----------



## pinky7129

Altered carbon


----------



## wantitneedit

Superstore. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## bag-princess

Looking forward to this -


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Trial


----------



## Addicted to bags

Started Dead to Me, season 1.


----------



## purseinsanity

paula3boys said:


> I guess I am a bad friend/girlfriend then lol. I would not take out a loan or put charges on my credit card for some guy I am dating (they didn't even know each other long!)


Me too!  I watched this with DH, and the first time she got him a loan, he turned to me and said, "This would so NOT be you!"    
I still have never told DH this, but after we'd been dating 4 months, I begrudgingly gave him my apartment key (my apt was nicer than his, and over break, he asked if he could hang out there).  The first thing I did when I got home was make sure my hidden stash of cash was there.   (It was )
We've been together almost 26 years now, but you can never be too careful!


----------



## bag-princess

paula3boys said:


> I guess I am a bad friend/girlfriend then lol. I would not take out a loan or put charges on my credit card for some guy I am dating (they didn't even know each other long!)




one year my husband asked me to borrow some money until he got paid - he didn't want to use credit card to buy it - and since it was 3 days away i said ok.  i typed out a statement about how it was a LOAN and he was to pay it back in 3 days and he could not believe it!    i told him i watched judge judy every single day so i am well aware that if i needed to drag him to court i would have proof!  he laughed and thought i was playing at first but he signed it.  i don't play about my money with anyone!


----------



## cutealicia

Dark
Vikings
Lupin


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Fame Game


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Started watching Harlan Cobins Safe..
Any other recommendations? I really enjoyed Stay Close….


----------



## TC1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Started watching Harlan Cobins Safe..
> Any other recommendations? I really enjoyed Stay Close….


I believe there are 6 mini series by Harlen Coben. If you just search that name in the function, they will all come up.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Love Is Blind: Season 1


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TC1 said:


> I believe there are 6 mini series by Harlen Coben. If you just search that name in the function, they will all come up.
> thanks! I found them…


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> I believe there are 6 mini series by Harlen Coben. If you just search that name in the function, they will all come up.


I think there may be more if you don't mind watching subtitles.


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> I think there may be more if you don't mind watching subtitles.


I usually end up watching dubbed versions.. I have watched most of the Coben series' offered.. I think..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just finishing Safe….I am so addicted to Harlan Coben, these twists and turns!!..I had just bought a John Grisham book that will have to wait I guess…


----------



## skyqueen

Worst Roommate Ever


----------



## GhstDreamer

skyqueen said:


> Worst Roommate Ever


Watching this right now! I am so glad I had great roommates when I was in university!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Started watching Harlan Cobins Safe..
> Any other recommendations? I really enjoyed Stay Close….



Have you seen The Stranger? I enjoyed that one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dead to Me, season 2. Man she's an angry woman!


----------



## paula3boys

skyqueen said:


> Worst Roommate Ever


Between this, Tinder Swindler, and Inventing Anna, Netflix is making me scared to have friends, boyfriends, and roommates


----------



## skyqueen

paula3boys said:


> Between this, Tinder Swindler, and Inventing Anna, Netflix is making me scared to have friends, boyfriends, and roommates


LOL! Netflix is on a roll! If you haven't watched Mindhunter...do. IMHO one of the best, most interesting, series on Netflix!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lady Zhuge said:


> Have you seen The Stranger? I enjoyed that one.


Thank you!!! Not yet but it was suggested to watch…


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Netflix is on a roll! If you haven't watched Mindhunter...do. IMHO one of the best, most interesting, series on Netflix!


It was wonderful but they did not pick it up for another season. No idea why.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> It was wonderful but they did not pick it up for another season. No idea why.


I know…so good! Really kept your interest going.


----------



## paula3boys

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Netflix is on a roll! If you haven't watched Mindhunter...do. IMHO one of the best, most interesting, series on Netflix!


Thanks for the suggestion. I will check that out.


----------



## jen_sparro

Just finished All of Us Are Dead (not bad but not great either).
Watching Love is Blind Season 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Misty


----------



## Irishgal

buzzytoes said:


> I get annoyed by them as well, but I can see why they gave him money initially after flying on private jets with him and being wined and dined. He really did a good job of making it seem like he had money. I don't think I would have gone $250k into debt for him, but I can understand at least the initial advance he got from women.


I don’t see how anyone anywhere could believe that a “Jewish billionaires son” would be on Tinder. No.


----------



## floatinglili

Bad Boy Billionaires India
I love Indian culture and if you enjoy all the financial nitty gritty it’s fun to watch.


----------



## DrDior

I’m halfway through the Boeing documentary and the Love is Blind S2 reunion.


----------



## PamJ

Actually chilling with my baby watchin Penguins the movie


----------



## Setherwood

Fantastic Funghi, absolutely amazed at the medicinal properties (beyond the commonly known hallucinogenic).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m just starting Pieces of Her…..Toni Collette is usually in great movies/series so I am going to try this. Otherwise going back to Harlan Coben!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Pieces of Her...so far so good, 3 episodes in!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pieces of her…….almost done …


----------



## purseinsanity

I watched Braveheart last night for probably the 50th time.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Finished Pieces of Her...the ending wasn't all that satisfying and there were some definite parts where you really have to suspend disbelief but overall I enjoyed it!

I also watched The Weekend Away with Leighton Meester...it kept my interest and then finished up the afternoon with Brazen with Alyssa Milano.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Finished Pieces of Her...the ending wasn't all that satisfying and there were some definite parts where you really have to suspend disbelief but overall I enjoyed it!
> 
> I also watched The Weekend Away with Leighton Meester...it kept my interest and then finished up the afternoon with Brazen with Alyssa Milano.


I was thinking the same thing about the ending of Pieces of Her and surprised it was so low key compared to the rest of the series. I did really enjoy it though..


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just watched Seinfeld...the Big Salad episode...classic fun!


----------



## pursegirl3

Rewatched Bridgerton to get ready for season 2.


----------



## MKB0925

Love is Blind


----------



## skyqueen

The Andy Warhol Diaries…interesting!


----------



## paula3boys

The Adam Project


----------



## TC1

The Last Kingdom S5


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Summer School with Mark Harmon...so many great memories of this movie!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Worst Roommate Ever


----------



## Kevinaxx

Tinder swindler.

I have to say the fact that this person still is with the fraud blows my mind. And of course her insta is limited…. But she can’t turn it private (few models have the luxury to do so and still remain relevant).


----------



## skyqueen

Life After Death...Tyler Henry


----------



## nyshopaholic

F1 Drive to Survive Season 4


----------



## Kevinaxx

nyshopaholic said:


> F1 Drive to Survive Season 4


This is next for me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Adam Project with Ryan Reynolds, Jennifer Garner, Zoe Saldana & Mark Ruffalo. Really good, fast paced and has a little humor.


----------



## TC1

skyqueen said:


> Life After Death...Tyler Henry


I was watching too. When he went to visit his moms siblings are they were shocked to learn they aren't bio related. Umm, they are Black. How was this a surprise after a DNA test?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Just finished watching The Witcher Season 2. Liked the first and last episodes best.

Was most disappointed that he didn't have a bath though....


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just started watching Pieces of Her


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Windfall with Lily Collins and Jason Segel...it was OK...the ending was semi-predictable!


----------



## floatinglili

Bad vegan. Its an eye opener…


----------



## TC1

Bad Vegan. The trifecta of Inventing Anna and Tinder Swindler of *shake your head that people are actually this stupid*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Started Bad Vegan…..So many bad signs


----------



## pursekitten

Newest ep of Outlander Season 6 and Star Trek Discovery Season 2, but now I want to jump into Bad Vegan with all these reviews. I'm mesmerized by anything about con artists and swindlers.


----------



## Elisabag

Younger. It’s light but I am pleasantly surprised by how engaging it is.


----------



## floatinglili

Young, Famous and African 
Ok so I’m ‘old’, not famous and (white) Australian who has no connection whatever to Africa since my ancient mother ancestor walked out of the continent a milennia ago and I am freakin in love this reality show! 
The energy, the ‘extra’, the warmth and the characters. The ultra huge eyelashes are also a talking point lol. I could find myself rewatching this season when I finish and I cannot believe I am saying this about a reality show.


----------



## purseinsanity

The Last Kingdom season 5.  It’s been so long since season 4, I’m kind of lost!


----------



## pursekitten

Elisabag said:


> Younger. It’s light but I am pleasantly surprised by how engaging it is.



Love Younger! It actually has a full run and the writers had the opportunity to wrap up everything in a satisfying way.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Call the Midwife season 10


----------



## wantitneedit

Just finished Superstore. I loved it!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Season 2 Love is Blind


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bridgerton S2


----------



## anitalilac

Just finished The Witcher S2, Queen of the South S5, The Bridgerton S2 and The Adam Project


----------



## TC1

Watched some of Young Famous and African. Was hoping it would be more like Bling Empire. It wasn't. The one lady had some really bad fakes Hermes bags. The cast of Bling Empire would NEVER


----------



## candyapple15

Just finished a documentary Tinder Swindler, anyone?


----------



## MKB0925

candyapple15 said:


> Just finished a documentary Tinder Swindler, anyone?


I watched this a few weeks ago....crazy how he conned all those women!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bridgertons S2...down to 1 more episode!


----------



## candyapple15

MKB0925 said:


> I watched this a few weeks ago....crazy how he conned all those women!!



can't believe he was only put in jail for 5 months consider how much money he cheated from the ladies, and now he is still active in social media.


----------



## jennlt

The Bubble


----------



## kemilia

Bad Vegan, almost done, 1 episode left. 

How in the world?, I kept on mumbling. I stopped watching for a couple of days (I have a LOT of streaming shows going) and had to google to remember that Shane Fox was the Anthony guy, and also another guy (forget his name--the actor playing him sits in a folding chair). 

This woman had way too much money and way too much stupidity, I do not feel sorry for her whatsoever. To continually hand over tens of thousand of dollars nearly daily to someone that is spinning these yarns--yet she was smart enough to put together a successful biz--is beyond me. 

The only creature I feel for is Leon, he seems to be such a sweety, 
and sadly, he is not going to live forever (obviously). Sarma will totally go off the rails when Leon is gone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

kemilia said:


> Bad Vegan, almost done, 1 episode left.
> 
> How in the world?, I kept on mumbling. I stopped watching for a couple of days (I have a LOT of streaming shows going) and had to google to remember that Shane Fox was the Anthony guy, and also another guy (forget his name--the actor playing him sits in a folding chair).
> 
> This woman had way too much money and way too much stupidity, I do not feel sorry for her whatsoever. To continually hand over tens of thousand of dollars nearly daily to someone that is spinning these yarns--yet she was smart enough to put together a successful biz--is beyond me.
> 
> The only creature I feel for is Leon, he seems to be such a sweety,
> and sadly, he is not going to live forever (obviously). Sarma will totally go off the rails when Leon is gone.



Just got finished watching Bad Vegan as well.. mind boggling & quite sad that she fell for the
manipulation of "utopia" from this guy but making that phone call says it all, JMO


----------



## lulilu

kemilia said:


> Bad Vegan, almost done, 1 episode left.
> 
> How in the world?, I kept on mumbling. I stopped watching for a couple of days (I have a LOT of streaming shows going) and had to google to remember that Shane Fox was the Anthony guy, and also another guy (forget his name--the actor playing him sits in a folding chair).
> 
> This woman had way too much money and way too much stupidity, I do not feel sorry for her whatsoever. To continually hand over tens of thousand of dollars nearly daily to someone that is spinning these yarns--yet she was smart enough to put together a successful biz--is beyond me.
> 
> The only creature I feel for is Leon, he seems to be such a sweety,
> and sadly, he is not going to live forever (obviously). Sarma will totally go off the rails when Leon is gone.


Unfortunately, I think a lot of the money she sent to him was other's people's money -- money she borrowed, money she failed to pay her employees, taxes she failed to pay on their behalf.

But I agree, it is quite incredible.  And she had such a flat affect, as if none of it really mattered.  Some of their phone conversations and text showed emotion, but she is seriously "off."


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone else think Brigerton was really slow after season 1?


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> Unfortunately, I think a lot of the money she sent to him was other's people's money -- money she borrowed, money she failed to pay her employees, taxes she failed to pay on their behalf.
> 
> But I agree, it is quite incredible.  And she had such a flat affect, as if none of it really mattered.  Some of their phone conversations and text showed emotion, but she is seriously "off."


I initially felt for the staff--not getting paid for a month and probably other pay issues with her. But they went back to work for her when the restaurant reopened because ... why? They felt sooo strongly in what she was doing? Supposedly they had gotten other jobs (that they were being paid for like a normal situation). She is exactly what you said--flat. Maybe she was drugged for the documentary, I just didn't understand HOW THE HECK she was so calm and "oh well" about losing over $1M to this con man. But maybe she just feels "no big deal, did it before, can do it again."


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone else think Brigerton was really slow after season 1?


Not caring for this season at all. Don't like the Kate, (what a shrew--the actor is playing it all wrong, imo), Eloise has gone overboard, Penelope is the same old same old, the brothers all look alike with their floppy hair. Hopefully the Queen Charlotte spinoff will be better (love her hair and she's a hoot).


----------



## CutieFruity11

Check out Black Crab (2022) staring Noomi Rapace. Hopefully you can change the Audio to English - it's a Swedish movie.


----------



## jiffer

I really enjoyed Valhalla. I think Bridgerton was just ok. /Not bad but not as good as the 1st season.


----------



## andral5

The Crown. I might be late at the show but I love it.


----------



## floatinglili

Bridgeton season two made me fall out of love with most of the female characters!! How is it that ‘strong independent women’ can so quickly translate into ‘hectoring shrew’? Elouise and Kate especially were unbearable lol.
Kate is obviously meant to be likeable and I have heard she is in the book. However in screen I found her argumentative screenplay awful to the point I nearly stopped watching. I felt sorry for Anthony and did not want him falling in love with this person! I’m certain that’s not how I was meant to feel and I think I blame the script writers.

I adored this actress though and would love to see more of her. Perhaps even in Bridgerton series 3 if her character calms down a bit - okay a LOT.

In keeping with the modern rewrite with the characters to have come from India, I would have loved to see the world from which they had come. I guess that is not the brief of Bridgerton, but then the tv rewrite is already a departure from the source material.

The ‘ Sharman sisters’ are of course stunningly beautiful and I really enjoyed watching both of them on screen.


----------



## floatinglili

I’m watching ‘7 Days Out’. 
Love this docu series!
First episode is about the Westminster Dog Show, one of the most famous and important dog shoes in all the world. Loved it! 
Third ep was all about the Kentucky Derby horse race - I’m hooked!
Halfway through the episode about Chanel Haute Couture at the moment.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anatomy of a Scandal ( Michele Dockery, Sienna Miller, Rupert Friend)
co written by David E. Kelley so it has to be well done.. I'm halfway thru. 
only 6 episodes


----------



## Setherwood

Love Of My Life said:


> Anatomy of a Scandal ( Michele Dockery, Sienna Miller, Rupert Friend)
> co written by David E. Kelley so it has to be well done.. I'm halfway thru.
> only 6 episodes



Just finished this. Spectacular. Would love to see the end story become season 2.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Setherwood said:


> Just finished this. Spectacular. Would love to see the end story become season 2.



Finished this  a short time ago. Beyond words..Must see, IMO


----------



## TC1

The Home Edit S2. Clea really seems to enjoy the limelight..her fast talking (and speaking over Joanna) was really starting to grate on me.


----------



## chowlover2

Anatomy of a Scandal-fabulous!


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> Anatomy of a Scandal-fabulous!


I loved it! A nice little twist


----------



## floatinglili

Movie 
Munich: Edge of War


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cable Girls


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Harlan Coben‘s Hold Tight…


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Just finished the current season of Bridgerton. Almost finished with the first season of Raising Dion. Oh! That reminds me that the new season of Selling Sunset dropped today!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love, Marriage, Divorce


----------



## bisbee

Season 2 of Bridgerton.  I miss Regé-Jean Page, of course, but I like Kate.  Wonder how long she and Anthony will be carrying out their dance (I’m on episode 5…I don’t binge-watch this series).  Not sure; so far I like it but I’m missing something.  The dialing down of the risqué parts makes the show a bit boring…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Anatomy of a Scandal. Well acted, thought provoking but not sure I loved it.


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Anatomy of a Scandal. Well acted, thought provoking but not sure I loved it.


It was interesting and I am glad I watched it. I would not say I loved it though.


----------



## wantitneedit

The Mindy Project.  Have always loved it, re-watching as I await Grace and Frankie to return!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GLOW (Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling set in the 1980's). It's actually pretty good. There's 3 seasons. I'm on season 2.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Marcella


----------



## purseinsanity

Downton Abbey!  And I didn't fall asleep!    I'm obsessed.


----------



## skyqueen

wantitneedit said:


> The Mindy Project.  Have always loved it, re-watching as I await Grace and Frankie to return!


I just started Grace and Frankie, final season. WTH did Jane Fonda do to her face? Lip implants…an eye job? It’s changed her whole face but I do love the new hairdo!


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Downton Abbey!  And I didn't fall asleep!    I'm obsessed.


Make sure you watch the first movie too. I think second film drops the end of this month.

Did you watch the TV show Good Behavior when it was on? Michelle is in that too and I was sorry to see it go after 2 seasons.


----------



## jen_sparro

Addicted to bags said:


> Anatomy of a Scandal. Well acted, thought provoking but not sure I loved it.



I binged it in one night- I thought it was enjoyable, I enjoyed the discussion of consent/examination of the boys' club BS/boys will be boys... saw the twist coming a mile away. I believe Netflix has okayed another series (stand alone), I'll definitely watch it. 

Currently working my way through two Korean series- Happiness (it's okay, a bit slow) and Mixtape (this gives me The Grudge vibes).


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Make sure you watch the first movie too. I think second film drops the end of this month.
> 
> Did you watch the TV show Good Behavior when it was on? Michelle is in that too and I was sorry to see it go after 2 seasons.


No!  Would you recommend?


----------



## Aimee3

purseinsanity said:


> No!  Would you recommend?


I absolutely LOVED Good Behavior.  Don’t miss it.


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> I just started Grace and Frankie, final season. WTH did Jane Fonda do to her face? Lip implants…an eye job? It’s changed her whole face but I do love the new hairdo!


Yes…the last changes she made really look different!  I liked that the first episode showed her grey hair growing out, then starting with the second her hair was all grey.  I’ve got a few more episodes left…always loved this show!


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> No!  Would you recommend?


YES!!! I really enjoyed it, plus it is like nothing I had ever seen before.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

The Gentlemen
Gunpowder Milkshake


----------



## wantitneedit

skyqueen said:


> I just started Grace and Frankie, final season. WTH did Jane Fonda do to her face? Lip implants…an eye job? It’s changed her whole face but I do love the new hairdo!


Yes, the changes to face were a little distracting, but I love this series.  Just finished the finale last night.


----------



## Tivo

Hold Tight


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Gentlemen ( inspite of the language entertaining)


----------



## TC1

Finished Ozark last night, then the 30 minute Farewell to Ozark chat with the cast & crew. I think it ended how it should have..I won't say more.


----------



## michwenwen

Sex Education! Just finished season 2 and on to season 3. Also want to watch Bridgerton S2, but wondering if I need to watch S1 to have the context for it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished White Hot. Now watching Bloodlines.


----------



## TC1

Lady Zhuge said:


> Just finished White Hot. Now watching Bloodlines.


Bloodline is so good! enjoy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Operation Mincemeat


----------



## Setherwood

Season 2, Bling Empire.


----------



## chowlover2

Setherwood said:


> Season 2, Bling Empire.


I know what I'm watching this weekend!


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> Bloodline is so good! enjoy


Bloodline is one of my favorites, especially season 1. Ben Mendelsoln


----------



## skyqueen

The Staircase


----------



## TC1

Finished all of Bling Empire S2. I watched the documentary The Staircase, so I don't know if I could watch another adaptation.


----------



## andral5

TC1 said:


> Finished all of Bling Empire S2. I watched the documentary The Staircase, so I don't know if I could watch another adaptation.


Oh, I almost did that! Searching for the series after reading the recommendations here, I got the docu instead and watched the entire first episode, wondering when are the actors going to start the actual movie. Then I realized that was not it. I really like the show, watched all episodes and now I’m on the ones that are just airing. Colin Firth does a great job, as always!.


----------



## TC1

andral5 said:


> Oh, I almost did that! Searching for the series after reading the recommendations here, I got the docu instead and watched the entire first episode, wondering when are the actors going to start the actual movie. Then I realized that was not it. I really like the show, watched all episodes and now I’m on the ones that are just airing. Colin Firth does a great job, as always!.


The doc really drones on.... I mean, it could have been one hour, not 9 LOL


----------



## andral5

TC1 said:


> The doc really drones on.... I mean, it could have been one hour, not 9 LOL


Oh, good thing I haven’t watched it all!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bling Empire S2.. no spoilers coming from me..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finished Frankie & Grace. Classy ladies.


----------



## chowlover2

Love Of My Life said:


> Bling Empire S2.. no spoilers coming from me..


No spoilers here, but doesn't Kim look like Kylie Jenner this season?


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> No spoilers here, but doesn't Kim look like Kylie Jenner this season?



Thought the same.. The constant playing with their "hair" is too funny


----------



## MKB0925

I am going to start The Lincoln Lawyer tonight.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MKB0925 said:


> I am going to start The Lincoln Lawyer tonight.



Finished Lincoln Lawyer last night..


----------



## paula3boys

Love Of My Life said:


> Finished Lincoln Lawyer last night..


Did you see the movie? If so, how does it compare?


----------



## Love Of My Life

paula3boys said:


> Did you see the movie? If so, how does it compare?



 I did not see the movie but this was done well.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

paula3boys said:


> Did you see the movie? If so, how does it compare?



I saw the movie. The series is different but good.


----------



## jen_sparro

Mixtape (Korean murder/supernatural series)- it's okay, getting serious The Grudge vibes from it


----------



## Alice1979

The Good Place, currently on season 2
The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## sweet13579

My kids are watching the cartoons


----------



## jaskg144

Just finished:

Heartstopper
Anatomy of a Scandal
White Hot (Ambercrombie documentary)

Loved all three.

Now watching:

Bling Empire S2 
Re-watching Glee (  )


----------



## TC1

Our Father. So disgusting that this man cannot be charged with a crime.


----------



## chowlover2

Selling Sunset


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Love on the Spectrum U.S.


----------



## wantitneedit

Just started Call My Agent.  I love it so far.


----------



## Addicted to bags

2 episodes into 'The Santa Clarita Diet' with Drew Barrymore, Timothy Olyphant. Hilarious dark humor. Thumbs up literally


----------



## allanrvj

I've watched Heartstopper about four times already. It's so freaking cute.


----------



## paula3boys

Stranger Things, Season 4


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anyone watching Lincoln Lawyer? I loved the book..I’m surprised they have it on a different network if Bosch is on Amazon Prime….


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Anyone watching Lincoln Lawyer? I loved the book..I’m surprised they have it on a different network if Bosch is on Amazon Prime….


I finished it. I liked it and can't wait for a season 2.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

paula3boys said:


> I finished it. I liked it and can't wait for a season 2.


I’m excited to see this. Is Zac Enron in it? It says he is but no pic of him the cast description . I like Neve Campbell as an actress ..Looks like a great cast and I love Michael Connelly books..


----------



## Setherwood

wantitneedit said:


> Just started Call My Agent.  I love it so far.


They just did an American version (Ten Percent)  showing on Prime. The French version  is much better.


----------



## Aimee3

Setherwood said:


> They just did an American version (Ten Percent)  showing on Prime. The French version  is much better.


Are they using real celebrities for the clients like they did in the French version?


----------



## poleneceline

Single's Inferno


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m excited to see this. Is Zac Enron in it? It says he is but no pic of him the cast description . I like Neve Campbell as an actress ..Looks like a great cast and I love Michael Connelly books..


I didn't see Zac Efron in it. Unless he had some insane disguise that made him look like another person lol


----------



## Setherwood

Aimee3 said:


> Are they using real celebrities for the clients like they did in the French version?





Aimee3 said:


> Are they using real celebrities for the clients like they did in the French version?


I should correct that to say English version, not US, and yes some real celebrities appear as clients.


----------



## wantitneedit

Setherwood said:


> They just did an American version (Ten Percent)  showing on Prime. The French version  is much better.


Thanks -  yes I just read about that.  But I think i'll just watch this French version . I'm already watching too many tv shows!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just started The Lincoln Lawyer…


----------



## bisbee

Saw an interview with Catherine Reitman, so I started watching Workin’ Moms.  There are 6 seasons…I like it a lot.  It is not for anyone with a sensitivity to language or raunchy humor.


----------



## pursegirl3

Rewatching Lucifer.


----------



## TC1

Stranger Things S4. I must say I enjoyed the first drop of episodes. Much better than S3


----------



## Tivo

Top Gun! It won’t be on Netflix anymore  after tomorrow


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just started the staircase…


----------



## chowlover2

Watching David Letterman’s interview show.


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> I've watched Heartstopper about four times already. It's so freaking cute.



I lovedddddd it!!!! so glad theyre getting 2 more seasons


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> I lovedddddd it!!!! so glad theyre getting 2 more seasons


I was so happy and relieved when Netflix announced it.


----------



## pinky7129

Three mile island documentary


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Watching Stranger Things 4 and just started watching Anatomy of a Scandal.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bisbee said:


> Saw an interview with Catherine Reitman, so I started watching Workin’ Moms.  There are 6 seasons…I like it a lot.  It is not for anyone with a sensitivity to language or raunchy humor.


I love this show, but just finished watching the newest season and I'm not happy about it all. They completely changed the dynamic of it and I miss that woman with the curly hair. Not sure why she's not on it this season.


----------



## bisbee

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love this show, but just finished watching the newest season and I'm not happy about it all. They completely changed the dynamic of it and I miss that woman with the curly hair. Not sure why she's not on it this season.


I’m about 5 or 6 shows into Season 1, so a lot more to see!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Final season of Ozark. Finally!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Black Mirror

It's so weird! Kind of reminds me of "Tales from the Darkside".


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Strange Things, Season 1


----------



## TC1

Two Summers, Surviving Summer


----------



## Swanky

The Perfect Mother


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Seinfeld (I am just that predictable!)


----------



## imcfu

just finished the new season of stranger things and waiting for s4p2


----------



## TC1

Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Addicted to bags

Collateral with Carey Mulligan (Promising Young Woman star). _A British crime show about the murder of a pizza delivery guy. But so much more than that. _


----------



## chowlover2

Addicted to bags said:


> Collateral with Carey Mulligan (Promising Young Woman star). _A British crime show about the murder of a pizza delivery guy. But so much more than that. _


I love Carey Mulligan, I am going to have to check that out.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Collateral with Carey Mulligan (Promising Young Woman star). _A British crime show about the murder of a pizza delivery guy. But so much more than that. _





chowlover2 said:


> I love Carey Mulligan, I am going to have to check that out.


Me, too!


----------



## paula3boys

Hustle - It was good. My 19 year old son and I both liked it.


----------



## zooba

Umbrella Academy, season 3.  On the fence about the latest season,


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Spiderhead


----------



## TC1

Spiderhead


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Man From Toronto
Grace & Frankie (final 2 episodes!)


----------



## TC1

Murder among Mormons
Snowflake Mountain


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lincoln Lawyer. On episode 3. I like it. It was a little iffy on the first episode but the star has grown on me.   
Michael Connolly does good adaptations of his own books.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Lincoln Lawyer. On episode 3. I like it. It was a little iffy on the first episode but the star has grown on me.
> Michael Connolly does good adaptations of his own books.


I tried but couldn’t get into it….


----------



## bisbee

I finished all 6 seasons of Workin’ Moms.  I will definitely miss it…I will have to see if it is finished after Season 6…it kind of seemed like it.

Ok…they are doing a 7th and final season to air in 2023!


----------



## zinacef

The Girl in the Picture—— so traumatic, very very sad.


----------



## SouthTampa

Queen


----------



## TC1

zinacef said:


> The Girl in the Picture—— so traumatic, very very sad.


I watched this last night. I had questions! Did the mother ever even report her missing? Did they ever try to find her other kid (s) with Megan's DNA? Did her 2 sisters not have any questions after she was taken?


----------



## paula3boys

TC1 said:


> I watched this last night. I had questions! Did the mother ever even report her missing? Did they ever try to find her other kid (s) with Megan's DNA? Did her 2 sisters not have any questions after she was taken?


Her mother said that she reported her missing but claimed the police did nothing. She only tried once. If it were me, I would be reporting to everyone I could and every week or so. The way that she came off in her interview (and to others interviewed), is as though she didn't care much. There were 2 other kids that they knew of, one included her son Michael that was dead. There was no mention of an attempt to find the other child. There was no mention of the 2 sisters of the girl in the picture (as to where they are now). It seemed like they were possibly adopted out.


----------



## TC1

paula3boys said:


> Her mother said that she reported her missing but claimed the police did nothing. She only tried once. If it were me, I would be reporting to everyone I could and every week or so. The way that she came off in her interview (and to others interviewed), is as though she didn't care much.


I recall the part where she said she went to the police after he had taken the 3 girls and they said because it was her husband it was a civil matter. But the other 2 turned up at the orphanage, and that was that. She seemed almost relieved.. Gross.


----------



## zinacef

TC1 said:


> I recall the part where she said she went to the police after he had taken the 3 girls and they said because it was her husband it was a civil matter. But the other 2 turned up at the orphanage, and that was that. She seemed almost relieved.. Gross.


Megan’s adoptive mom said that they tried to contact Sharon’s mother —- it’s her grandmother after all but it seemed like she just didn’t care so that was that.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Addicted to bags said:


> Lincoln Lawyer. On episode 3. I like it. It was a little iffy on the first episode but the star has grown on me.
> Michael Connolly does good adaptations of his own books.


I like it in the beginning


----------



## Swathi

Russian Doll Season 2


----------



## Addicted to bags

Self/Less, 2015 movie with Ryan Reynolds and Ben Kingsley. Sci fi action genre. It was entertaining.


----------



## Jem131

The Girl in the Picture.


----------



## Jem131

TC1 said:


> I watched this last night. I had questions! Did the mother ever even report her missing? Did they ever try to find her other kid (s) with Megan's DNA? Did her 2 sisters not have any questions after she was taken?


The only question of these answered was fact that her mom made ZERO effort to find her.


----------



## Jem131

zinacef said:


> Megan’s adoptive mom said that they tried to contact Sharon’s mother —- it’s her grandmother after all but it seemed like she just didn’t care so that was that.


True, she never responded when they tried to contact her. It made me wonder why the mother was in the documentary at all but I guess it was only to get paid. Her daughter should be working at NASA, instead of having had the sad life she lived.


----------



## wantitneedit

Spiderhead


----------



## paula3boys

How to Build a Sex Room


----------



## Jem131

paula3boys said:


> How to Build a Sex Room


Was that wild or what?! Lol


----------



## paula3boys

Jem131 said:


> Was that wild or what?! Lol


Yes it was! I don't normally watch anything slightly reality but was interested to see what this was about and thought I'd only watch 1 episode. I watched them all It was nice to see that there were really mild to wild rooms, so something for everyone.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finally watched the squid games


----------



## canto bight

Russian Doll season two.  Stranger Things distracted me from finishing it.


----------



## andral5

canto bight said:


> Russian Doll season two.  Stranger Things distracted me from finishing it.


I knooow, big distraction.


----------



## TC1

DB Cooper, Where are you? was find of fun to re-visit this after so many years, and so many theories.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

The Girl in the Picture… did they say who Michael’s father was?


----------



## zinacef

Chanel4Eva said:


> The Girl in the Picture… did they say who Michael’s father was?


No, I don’t think anybody knew who.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jane Austen's Persuasion with Dakota Johnson


----------



## Swanky

Watched Alba, thought it was ok


----------



## Doribelle

Love on the Spectrum, the US version.  I LOVE it!!


----------



## miss_chiff

‘Extraordinary Attorney Woo’
Main character Woo is adorable as are the clothes on her. Really liking the Korean shows I’ve watched/been watching.


----------



## Swanky

Love on the Spectrum, loving this one!


----------



## chowlover2

How is your leg/ foot doing?


----------



## Swanky

chowlover2 said:


> How is your leg/ foot doing?


Very well I think, swelling seems to be over! Unfortunately I won’t be able to take steps in a walking boot for a few more weeks, then I think I’ll be sidelined from driving for 6 more. VERY anxious to get my independence back! 

Thank you for asking 
I’m getting to watch a lot of tv lol


----------



## chowlover2

Driving was the thing I missed most! I hated being dependent on other people to get around!


----------



## Swanky

It’s THE WORST! I feel like a burden, hate that it impacts more than just me!


----------



## paula3boys

Binged Virgin River Season 4


----------



## paula3boys

Purple Hearts, The Most Hated Man on the Internet, and Uncoupled


----------



## wantitneedit

Santa Clarita Diet. I am enjoying it.  I love Timothy Olyphant!


----------



## bisbee

Uncoupled.


----------



## lulilu

Trying to rewatch Fauda, starting Season One, but can't get my family interested.  Plus -- I assume because it has become so popular -- a lot of scenes are dubbed in English, which is really annoying when they are speaking Hebrew or Arabic.  I hope when Season Four comes to the US, they don't ruin it with this stupid dubbing.  (I can see offering a dubbed version if there is a call for it, but this partial dubbing is ruining it.)


----------



## TC1

Keep Breathing, Blown Away, Most Hated Man on the Internet


----------



## Addicted to bags

UnCoupled with Neil Patrick Harris. A kind of gay Sex & the City. A fun brainless watch.


----------



## allanrvj

Addicted to bags said:


> UnCoupled with Neil Patrick Harris. A kind of gay Sex & the City. A fun brainless watch.


It's a brainless watch until the last episode where it gets real, and then it ends and suddenly I was like, "wait, that's it? I want to know what happens next!"

And they would like everyone to know that it's just like Sex and the City because of the saxophone scoring.


----------



## allanrvj

I'm currently watching The Sandman. Good stuff


----------



## wantitneedit

allanrvj said:


> I'm currently watching The Sandman. Good stuff


I'm watching this too. Enjoying it so far


----------



## Addicted to bags

allanrvj said:


> It's a brainless watch until the last episode where it gets real, and then it ends and suddenly I was like, "wait, that's it? I want to know what happens next!"
> 
> And they would like everyone to know that it's just like Sex and the City because of the saxophone scoring.


Just watched the last episode! Total cliffhanger, creator of the show Darren Star certainly knows how to get a second season lol. I liked the show, hope Netflix renews it.


----------



## allanrvj

Addicted to bags said:


> Just watched the last episode! Total cliffhanger, creator of the show Darren Star certainly knows how to get a second season lol. I liked the show, hope Netflix renews it.


Me too! Fun show


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished Cold Case Files (wish there were more episodes!), started The Sandman (interesting so far) and giving Mindhunter another shot


----------



## bisbee

I know I waited a while, but I started Virgin River…I like it and happy I have several seasons to watch!


----------



## tatertot

We started The Sandman last night and have been watching old episodes of Brooklyn 99 and Stargate. I've been laid up for a bit so I'm always looking for new shows.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Uncoupled. Finished.
Pawnstars. Starting…


----------



## chowlover2

Kevinaxx said:


> Uncoupled. Finished.
> Pawnstars. Starting…


I never get tired of Pawn Stars and I have watched them since the beginning.


----------



## Kevinaxx

chowlover2 said:


> I never get tired of Pawn Stars and I have watched them since the beginning.


I didn’t grow up with cable, don’t have cable technically (broke down and got YouTube tv during the pandemic and share Netflix) but I caught an episode during a hotel stay, and so whenever I travel, when possible, that’s one of the shows I’d try to watch.

It was nice seeing them on Netflix recently. Also kind of weird since I don’t binge that show and so I’ve been watching an episode here or there. I love the characters even if sometimes it’s very obvious and the pieces that come through


----------



## Kinj01

Virgin River. Loving this small town series


----------



## shermes

I have been really loving K Dramas at the moment! I finished Business Proposal a few months ago and recently finished Remarriage & Desires. If anyone has any K drama Netflix recommendations pls let me know!


----------



## GhstDreamer

shermes said:


> I have been really loving K Dramas at the moment! I finished Business Proposal a few months ago and recently finished Remarriage & Desires. If anyone has any K drama Netflix recommendations pls let me know!


Signal, Uncanny Encounters, Our Blues, Kingdom, Itaewon Class, Tunnel, Stranger,  Sweet Home


----------



## skyqueen

The Most Hated Man on the Internet


----------



## paula3boys

I Just Killed My Dad


----------



## purly

Watching the latest season of Virgin River. Mel is carrying around a bag that looks a lot like it might be from Portland Leather, but they never zoom in close enough for me to tell for sure.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

shermes said:


> I have been really loving K Dramas at the moment! I finished Business Proposal a few months ago and recently finished Remarriage & Desires. If anyone has any K drama Netflix recommendations pls let me know!



Check out this thread if you haven’t already: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/need-k-drama-recommendations.1044170/

I just saw that season 2 of Indian Matchmaking is out. Can’t wait to watch it!


----------



## Kinj01

shermes said:


> I have been really loving K Dramas at the moment! I finished Business Proposal a few months ago and recently finished Remarriage & Desires. If anyone has any K drama Netflix recommendations pls let me know!


Flower of Evil, Mr Sunshine, Reply 1988, Hospital playlist and many more


----------



## shermes

GhstDreamer said:


> Signal, Uncanny Encounters, Our Blues, Kingdom, Itaewon Class, Tunnel, Stranger,  Sweet Home





Lady Zhuge said:


> Check out this thread if you haven’t already: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/need-k-drama-recommendations.1044170/
> 
> I just saw that season 2 of Indian Matchmaking is out. Can’t wait to watch it!





Kinj01 said:


> Flower of Evil, Mr Sunshine, Reply 1988, Hospital playlist and many more


amazing thank you so much!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prostitution : Behind The Veil

*!!!*


----------



## Swanky

I Just Killed My Dad


----------



## Swanky

Pollie-Jean said:


> Prostitution : Behind The Veil
> 
> *!!!*


On Netflix, in US? I don't see it in a search


----------



## paula3boys

Locke & Key


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Swanky said:


> On Netflix, in US? I don't see it in a search


In Germany



			https://www.netflix.com/de-en/title/81471153


----------



## Swanky

Pollie-Jean said:


> In Germany
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/de-en/title/81471153


Ahhh not available here. I watched another show suggested… cried all day lol


----------



## venuspoison

Riverdale!! I’ve been seeing hilarious reviews )))


----------



## paula3boys

New season- Never Have I Ever


----------



## Love Of My Life

Exceptional Attorney Woo


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jennifer Lopez Halftime….


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Trainwreck : Woodstock '99


----------



## michellem

Virgin River


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Bloodline season 2 and The Chestnut Man


----------



## Swanky

Indian Matchmaking, love it!

Funny, my DD said it was suggested for her and she thought I'd like it lol


----------



## Materielgrrl

Peeky Blinders  binged over 3 weekends.  Now I have to wait for the movie to figure out how it all ends.


----------



## jen_sparro

Finished I Just Killed My Dad, really sad but fascinating.


----------



## yourmelody

squid game


----------



## Love Of My Life

Finished all 16 episodes of the Exceptional Attorney Woo.. highly recommend


----------



## wantitneedit

Re-watching Lucifer.


----------



## chowlover2

2nd season of Selling Sunset


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finished unchartered.  I googled cameo of that beach scene  because I didn’t recognize but it was obvious plant.

Love mark but still not a fan of the burgers.

And! The bit in the end where it feels a little like twists marvel does.


----------



## TC1

Untold, The girlfriend who didn't exist. The Manti T'eo story. The guy who catfished him should have been charged, IMO


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

John Mulaney Kid Gorgeous at Radio City…..He is so funny!!


----------



## paula3boys

Echoes (new limited series)


----------



## pippiethehippie

paula3boys said:


> Echoes (new limited series)


I just binged this through episode 4.  Started episode 5 but now I need to be focused. So I have taken a break and will return later.


----------



## pippiethehippie

*Watched Day Shift.*  Movie with Jamie Foxx.  Excellent.  Lighthearted and just adorable.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This show is amazing 


Love Of My Life said:


> Finished all 16 episodes of the Exceptional Attorney Woo.. highly recommend


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am currently watching a spy series titled Kleo, set in 1990s Germany. Very nice!


----------



## bisbee

Finished Virgin River (4 seasons) and started The Lincoln Lawyer.


----------



## TC1

Watched Echoes yesterday. I liked how it started..not really how it ended *shrug*


----------



## Love Of My Life

CobaltBlu said:


> This show is amazing


Not only is it amazing but it should be shown in schools so children/adults have a better understanding
of "intellectual disabilities", JMO


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love Of My Life said:


> Not only is it amazing but it should be shown in schools so children/adults have a better understanding
> of "intellectual disabilities", JMO


I agree. And they do it in a very accessible way, not over dramatizing, not preachy, but Woo Young Woo is such a great character that the empathy and connection with her is instant, in no small part due to
Park Eun-bin
!


----------



## Swanky

Binged Echoes

Watching True Story now


----------



## Kevinaxx

Starting in from the cold.


----------



## TC1

Untold- Malice at The Palace


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gray Man


----------



## sjunky13

Echoes.. what a mess lol.


----------



## melvel

Just finished *Extraordinary Attorney Woo.*

I miss that show already.


----------



## melvel

shermes said:


> I have been really loving K Dramas at the moment! I finished Business Proposal a few months ago and recently finished Remarriage & Desires. If anyone has any K drama Netflix recommendations pls let me know!



Extraordinary Attorney Woo!

Also:  Goblin, Crash Landing on You, Start-Up


----------



## saligator

Lipstick Jungle

I'm a bit meh on it, but fun to see Brooke Shields, whom I like very much.


----------



## saligator

My bad. 

It's on Prime.

On Netflix, I'm rewatching Bridgerton!


----------



## Heart Star

sjunky13 said:


> Echoes.. what a mess lol.


Totally! Very disappointing!


----------



## Aahmee1

Partner track!


----------



## paula3boys

Aahmee1 said:


> Partner track!


Just finished binging it. I hope there is a season 2 to deal with that cliffhanger


----------



## bisbee

Started Offspring…it’s an Australian show about an obstetrician and her quirky family.  I like it a lot and there are 7 seasons!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just finished *Uncoupled*. 

Loved it. Very smart writing, well acted. The only downside is that the last episode was a total cliffhanger. I'm hoping it gets another season.


----------



## Irishgal

lorihmatthews said:


> Just finished *Uncoupled*.
> 
> Loved it. Very smart writing, well acted. The only downside is that the last episode was a total cliffhanger. I'm hoping it gets another season.


I loved it too, definitely emotional in parts. Won’t say more don’t want to spoil for others.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lorihmatthews said:


> Just finished *Uncoupled*.
> 
> Loved it. Very smart writing, well acted. The only downside is that the last episode was a total cliffhanger. I'm hoping it gets another season.


It's been renewed


----------



## lorihmatthews

Addicted to bags said:


> It's been renewed


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Valhalla Murders 
Demon Slayer


----------



## Kevinaxx

Uncoupled.
Partner track.
Now Selling OC.


----------



## carmen56

Season 2 of Delhi Crime.


----------



## Aahmee1

paula3boys said:


> Just finished binging it. I hope there is a season 2 to deal with that cliffhanger


Me too!


----------



## Love4MK

Selling the OC
It was just meh.  As a big fan of Selling Sunset, I didn't find any of the agents overly likable and the bag game was terrible!  They need to up their wardrobes if they come back for another season!


----------



## skyqueen

lorihmatthews said:


> Just finished *Uncoupled*.
> 
> Loved it. Very smart writing, well acted. The only downside is that the last episode was a total cliffhanger. I'm hoping it gets another season.





Irishgal said:


> I loved it too, definitely emotional in parts. Won’t say more don’t want to spoil for others.


Next on my list. Thanks!


----------



## bisbee

lorihmatthews said:


> Just finished *Uncoupled*.
> 
> Loved it. Very smart writing, well acted. The only downside is that the last episode was a total cliffhanger. I'm hoping it gets another season.


Added it to my list!


----------



## TC1

Selling the OC- Alex Hall is basically this version of Chrishelle. I heard Tyler's marriage was already on the rocks before this was filmed. Wouldn't be surprised if filming was an excuse for a breakup. I'm supposed to believe the one chick bartends at night and has no money..She's wearing Cartier, Rolex and has an LV   while she's delivering these lines


----------



## bisbee

bisbee said:


> Added it to my list!


I just realized that I already watched Uncoupled (and liked it a lot)!  Just another reminder that I am OLD!


----------



## Swanky

The Let Down


----------



## lulilu

Indian Matchmaking.  The star/matchmaker was in a documentary years ago (which was terrific), then made season one of this show.  Now season two is out.  I really enjoy it.


----------



## Swanky

lulilu said:


> Indian Matchmaking.  The star/matchmaker was in a documentary years ago (which was terrific), then made season one of this show.  Now season two is out.  I really enjoy it.


Loved it!


----------



## skyqueen

lorihmatthews said:


> Just finished *Uncoupled*.
> 
> Loved it. Very smart writing, well acted. The only downside is that the last episode was a total cliffhanger. I'm hoping it gets another season.





Irishgal said:


> I loved it too, definitely emotional in parts. Won’t say more don’t want to spoil for others.





Addicted to bags said:


> It's been renewed


Binged last night and absolutely loved it! Terrifc writing, Gramacy Park, Manhattan nightlife, gorgeous condos/apartments and great characters...what's not to love? 
Glad they renewed this show!


----------



## TC1

Partner Track, it's ok. Pretty cliche on some points.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Deadwind season 2 
Change Days


----------



## paula3boys

Devil in Ohio (limited series)


----------



## Setherwood

I Came By


----------



## Kevinaxx

Girlboss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Setherwood said:


> I Came By



I Came By .. did you enjoy this. Different role for Hugh Bonneville for sure.LOL


----------



## TC1

Devil in Ohio, Cleveland Abduction


----------



## Addicted to bags

TC1 said:


> Devil in Ohio, Cleveland Abduction


How’s Devil in Ohio?


----------



## TC1

Addicted to bags said:


> How’s Devil in Ohio?


It's okay. I found myself scrolling my phone a lot.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

The Sandman


----------



## constanceluv

I just finished Partner Track the scenes were very predictable IMO


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Delhi Crime - really liked season 1, just started season 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Andre & his OLive Tree.. ( if you are a foodie this is extraordinary)

Diary of a Gigolo


----------



## sds661

Addicted to bags said:


> How’s Devil in Ohio?


I wanted it to be so much more..I graduated with the "dad" in this show.  I was all in until the end...Just thought the end was lazy poor writing...


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished Devil in Ohio. Now watching Cobra Kai season 5 and Erased (anime)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just finished Extraordinary Attorney Woo.  Loved this show.


----------



## Swathi

I watched  “Kotaro lives alone” briefly and I got “old enough” suggested to me.  It is so cool and entertaining!


----------



## TC1

Sins of our Mother. I hope she and her husband get the death penalty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chef's Table... quite fascinating & you don't have to be a foodie to enjoy this


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Another great season of Cobra Kai!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

CobaltBlu said:


> Just finished Extraordinary Attorney Woo.  Loved this show.



I just started this! It’s great so far, the perfect balance of humor, heart and intrigue. I’m also learning a lot about whales, so it’s educational, too.


----------



## Love4MK

The Sandman
And absolutely loving it.


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> Sins of our Mother. I hope she and her husband get the death penalty.


Amen! Very disturbing


----------



## Swanky

bisbee said:


> Started Offspring…it’s an Australian show about an obstetrician and her quirky family.  I like it a lot and there are 7 seasons!


Almost finished, it’s off Netflix at the end of the month. I miss them already!


----------



## TC1

Started watching Dahmer last night. Ohhh lawd, I can see why Netflix was issuing a warning. I'll continue to watch, but man...ICK


----------



## paula3boys

TC1 said:


> Started watching Dahmer last night. Ohhh lawd, I can see why Netflix was issuing a warning. I'll continue to watch, but man...ICK


I was just telling my son that I am watching this but only a max of 2 episodes per day as it is a bit much to handle in larger doses than that. I have watched the first four episodes so far and I think I may take a break today.


----------



## Swanky

Watched first 2 episodes of Dahmer. . . SOOO hard to watch


----------



## wantitneedit

Restarted Blacklist. I'm on the third series and I still cannot stand the actress that plays Elizabeth Keen! However, I love James Spader and I enjoy the other characters/actors so will power through!!!


----------



## bisbee

Swanky said:


> Almost finished, it’s off Netflix at the end of the month. I miss them already!


I finished all seven seasons.  One of my favorite finds on Netflix!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Capitani


----------



## Love Of My Life

The LORENSKOG Disappearance


----------



## TC1

I finished Dahmer. Sad, disgusting and unsettling.


----------



## Sferics

TC1 said:


> I finished Dahmer. Sad, disgusting and unsettling.


I can tell you what I do not watch.


----------



## Swanky

Finished Dahmer, ick


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Just finished Kotaro Lives Alone and loved it. Now watching Dahmer.


----------



## paula3boys

For those who have finished Dahmer, here is an article about what was Fact vs. Fiction (spoilers in the article)


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> Sins of our Mother. I hope she and her husband get the death penalty.


Just finished this last night...what the heck so many red flags since the beginning!! I hope they get the death penalty too...those poor kids.  Watching the grandfather was so heartbreaking.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Empress


----------



## michellem

Love Of My Life said:


> The Empress


Do you recommend?


----------



## michellem

Great British Baking Show


----------



## Addicted to bags

michellem said:


> Great British Baking Show


This a relaxing show for me even tho it is on the clock. Unlike other timed cooking competitions, the Brits don't make me anxious for the contestants at least time wise


----------



## michellem

Addicted to bags said:


> This a relaxing show for me even tho it is on the clock. Unlike other timed cooking competitions, the Brits don't make me anxious for the contestants at least time wise


 I agree! I really enjoy it! Some shows stress me out with the countdown but not this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

michellem said:


> Do you recommend?


 I do.. Costumes as well as the background scenery is gorgeous, the story moves


----------



## jen_sparro

TC1 said:


> I finished Dahmer. Sad, disgusting and unsettling.


Exactly my thoughts... while I admire the acting I'm not entirely sure this story was worth telling.


----------



## Swanky

Devil In Ohio


----------



## LemonDrop

Dahmer.  Just finished it. Acting was amazing but I feel very unsettled. And I am a true crime junkie.


----------



## karebear87

Inside the Mind of a Cat


----------



## paula3boys

LemonDrop said:


> Dahmer.  Just finished it. Acting was amazing but I feel very unsettled. And I am a true crime junkie.


I have one episode left but feel the same.


----------



## TC1

Eat the Rich and Bling Ring over the weekend


----------



## skyqueen

Mr Harringan’s Phone
Just terrific!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tiny Pretty Things (ballet dancing is wonderful)

Til Death


----------



## jennlt

Mr. Harringan's Phone

The Midnight Club


----------



## Irishgal

skyqueen said:


> Mr Harringan’s Phone
> Just terrific!


I really liked that too. They did it without being cheesy. And Donald Sutherland is just great.


----------



## Love Of My Life

First Class.. hysterical..


----------



## elizad

Luckiest Girl Alive……trigger warning about assault but overall an excellent movie.


----------



## Mapoon

Locked & Key


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Mole


----------



## skyqueen

The Watcher


----------



## Love4MK

World's Toughest Prisons
The boyfriend makes me watch the weirdest sh*t but it is fascinating, lol.


----------



## sds661

skyqueen said:


> The Watcher


Me too!! Very creepy so far!!


----------



## skyqueen

sds661 said:


> Me too!! Very creepy so far!!


Ryan Murphy (AHS) developed this TV series…always creepy! 
Watch Mr Harrigan’s Phone, next!


----------



## sds661

skyqueen said:


> Ryan Murphy (AHS) developed this TV series…always creepy!
> Watch Mr Harrigan’s Phone, next!


Thanks I will check it out!!


----------



## Swanky

The Watcher


----------



## paula3boys

Just finished The Watcher and now starting Mr. Harrigan's Phone


----------



## TC1

The Watcher. Meh, it was pretty boring. People are losing their minds at how bad the ending was. Easier to just Google the "true story" version than watch for 7 hours (IMO)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Holy Family


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just finished watching Bling Empire.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> The Watcher


Is that good? I might start watching that.


----------



## Swanky

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Is that good? I might start watching that.


I liked it ok, wasn’t great, but easy to finish


----------



## michellem

The Empress


----------



## TC1

The Sinner


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TC1 said:


> The Watcher. Meh, it was pretty boring. People are losing their minds at how bad the ending was. Easier to just Google the "true story" version than watch for 7 hours (IMO)


I read the true story timeline and was it creepy! I feel so bad for that family..


----------



## Love Of My Life

You Don't Know Me


----------



## purly

Since it's Halloween, I'm looking for recommendations on bad spooky movies that are on Netflix right now. It can't be anything too gory though since that might scare my kiddo. Anybody watch anything good lately?


----------



## Love Of My Life

From Scratch.. not for the faint of heart... some painful scenes but nonetheless a
beautiful story about LOVE with Zoe Saldana


----------



## paula3boys

Love Of My Life said:


> From Scratch.. not for the faint of heart... some painful scenes but nonetheless a
> beautiful story about LOVE with Zoe Saldana


I am currently watching. I didn't realize it would not be for the faint of heart. Just finished episode 1 though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

paula3boys said:


> I am currently watching. I didn't realize it would not be for the faint of heart. Just finished episode 1 though.


I didn't realize it either until I was into it for several episodes. It is a touching love story & poignant
as well..


----------



## paula3boys

Love Of My Life said:


> I didn't realize it either until I was into it for several episodes. It is a touching love story & poignant
> as well..


I just found out it is based on a true story 



Spoiler












						The true story that inspired 'From Scratch,' according to the woman who lived it
					

Tembi Locke called the Netflix show, based on her memoir, a "love story that, like life, is surprising and ever changing."




					www.today.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

The new episodes of Unsolved Mysteries. 
I just have one question..
Not a single person out of the 300 911 calls had some sort of camera to record or snap a pic of it?


----------



## TC1

Vatican Girl. It's very repetitive


----------



## skyqueen

Cabinet of Curiosities


----------



## skyqueen

purly said:


> Since it's Halloween, I'm looking for recommendations on bad spooky movies that are on Netflix right now. It can't be anything too gory though since that might scare my kiddo. Anybody watch anything good lately?


The Watcher
Mr Harrigan's Phone


----------



## TC1

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> Cabinet of Curiosities


Just started this morning,

Kinda funny thing for me--our town is dealing with some storage building facility issues and the first episode is doing a good job at making me stay far away from them.


----------



## skyqueen

The Good Nurse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dubai Bling.. gotta laugh..


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Deadwind season 3 
Cabinet of Curiosities 
Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## chowlover2

Deadwind


----------



## TC1

The Good Nurse. A few ep's of Dubai Bling


----------



## purseinsanity

The Watcher


----------



## loves

The Good Nurse, I love Eddie Redmayne


----------



## Swanky

Inside Man


----------



## TC1

Killer Sally


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Enola Holmes 2 - very enjoyable on a Saturday night


----------



## jen_sparro

Guillermo Del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> Killer Sally


Good?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Two Summers


----------



## TC1

skyqueen said:


> Good?


Ehhhh, not much more to the story than you would expect. 
Just watched Inside Man last night....now THAT I recommend!!


----------



## michellem

The watcher. It’s creepy


----------



## chowlover2

jen_sparro said:


> Guillermo Del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities


How is it? I love GDT films.


----------



## chowlover2

Killer Sally and Enola Holmes 2


----------



## bisbee

Just started From Scratch…only watched the first episode so far…


----------



## jen_sparro

chowlover2 said:


> How is it? I love GDT films.


Hit and miss, they're directed by different directors but I think GDT got final say on what was included? I haven't finished them all yet. I'm a huge fan of GDT too- ever since Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## chowlover2

jen_sparro said:


> Hit and miss, they're directed by different directors but I think GDT got final say on what was included? I haven't finished them all yet. I'm a huge fan of GDT too- ever since Pan's Labyrinth.


I will take a bad GDT over all the superhero films of the last few years. I usually don’t even have to listen, I find them visually beautiful. Have you ever seen the interior of his home? Fabulous!


----------



## jen_sparro

chowlover2 said:


> I will take a bad GDT over all the superhero films of the last few years. I usually don’t even have to listen, I find them visually beautiful. Have you ever seen the interior of his home? Fabulous!


Ooo no I haven't, will google it now!


----------



## Mapoon

Manifest Season 4 Part 1


----------



## Love Of My Life

The CROWN.. season 5
(And for the those that watched "The Affair" (Noah) , Dominic West now how the role of Charles)


----------



## MKB0925

Killer Sally


----------



## chowlover2

The Crown


----------



## TC1

The Crown. Pretty slow moving so far...


----------



## SouthTampa

Who Killed Little Gregory.


----------



## JulieKat

Love Of My Life said:


> The CROWN.. season 5
> (And for the those that watched "The Affair" (Noah) , Dominic West now how the role of Charles)


I thought he was slimy in The Affair, and feels slimy again here!


----------



## bisbee

I’ve only watched the first 2 episodes of The Crown, Season 5.  It is slow…hopefully it will pick up the pace (and my interest).  What are your opinions of Elizabeth Debicki as Diana?  I didn’t like Emma Corrin as Diana, but I don’t really care for her.  My opinion of the older Diana is no better.  The look is pretty good, except she is too tall.  I also don’t care for the negative way she is playing her…I know things were not good and she was unhappy (as we were told), but I think that aspect is being overplayed.  Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## PurseUOut

bisbee said:


> I’ve only watched the first 2 episodes of The Crown, Season 5.  It is slow…hopefully it will pick up the pace (and my interest).  What are your opinions of Elizabeth Debicki as Diana?  I didn’t like Emma Corrin as Diana, but I don’t really care for her.  My opinion of the older Diana is no better.  The look is pretty good, except she is too tall.  I also don’t care for the negative way she is playing her…I know things were not good and she was unhappy (as we were told), but I think that aspect is being overplayed.  Just my opinion, of course.



I think they casted the older Diana pretty well (aesthetically Elizabeth is quite spot on). Diana is a beloved figure so I appreciate how they highlighted the more problematic aspects to her personality (immaturity, innapropriate confiding/parentification of William) that were overshadowed by her charisma, beauty, and tragedy of her death.

Dominic West on the other hand, is too attractive and has too much personality to play Charles, imo.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Watching The Crown also and finding it boring, not sure I like the new Queen….and I literally shut Charles off mid-show last night amid his endless pontificating!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Where the Crawdads Sing


----------



## Love4MK

Buying Beverly Hills
I can't stand reality tv, but I am a sucker for real estate shows with a little extra drama, lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Where the Crawdads Sing, and started Inside Man. Stanley Tucci and David Tennant, off to a fabulous start!


----------



## Fob addict

k-drama Her Private Life.
love the handbags in there


----------



## michellem

Inside Man


----------



## Love Of My Life

Shadow


----------



## lil_peanut

The Crown
I actually started with Season 5 because I was about 20, 21ish when Princess D wore the dress, gave the interview, etc, and I wanted to see how they portrayed it! Now I'm on S1E3 and it's SO GOOD!!


----------



## carmen56

Started watching 1899 last night, from the same team that made Dark.


----------



## Lux.

Re watching Mindhunter


----------



## skyqueen

Lux. said:


> Re watching Mindhunter


One of my favorite Netflix series! ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

Dead to Me
End of the series and very bittersweet!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Dead to Me
> End of the series and very bittersweet!


I need to start season 3 but I have so much I'm trying to watch. First world problems


----------



## buzzytoes

Killer Sally. Sad stuff.


----------



## michellem

Where the Crawdads Sing


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

michellem said:


> Where the Crawdads Sing


How did you like it? I just watched it and loved it….


----------



## chowlover2

I loved it too.


----------



## michellem

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How did you like it? I just watched it and loved it….


It was very good! I read the book so I couldn’t pass up watching it


----------



## Aimee3

michellem said:


> It was very good! I read the book so I couldn’t pass up watching it


The book was very detailed and descriptive.  I thought the scenery was just the way I imagined it from the book.  I loved it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

michellem said:


> Holidate


I found this on Netflix and watching it now…


----------



## michellem

Aimee3 said:


> The book was very detailed and descriptive.  I thought the scenery was just the way I imagined it from the book.  I loved it.


I agree!


----------



## elle-mo

Final season of Dead to Me, it’s just heartbreaking to watch Christina Applegate knowing what she is going through. She still put out a great performance and she’s funny as hell. I thought it was a good finale.


----------



## stroboni

I'm recently starting to get into the older films (want to venture into the 90s but making my way gradually) rather than the newer cliche films atm; Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## meluvs2shop

The Crown. Anyone else that is watching season 5 feel as tho episode 4 & 5 should have been flipped?  I’m still on ep 5 so maybe it will make sense, but right now my OCD feels these two eps are out of order.


----------



## michellem

The Wonder


----------



## chowlover2

Audrey, and third season of Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## jen_sparro

Finished Devil in Ohio (meh...)


----------



## michellem

Dead to Me


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Just finished The Witcher after having finished Dead to Me last weekend.


----------



## Swanky

Texas Killing Fields


----------



## jen_sparro

^ I watched that in one night, quite interesting and frankly deeply saddening.

Started 1899, it's interesting....


----------



## jen943

Wednesday


----------



## paula3boys

Swanky said:


> Texas Killing Fields


I just watched this today. Very sad. I can't believe the outcome


----------



## jennlt

Wednesday. An unexpected gem.


----------



## paula3boys

Firefly Lane Season 2


----------



## JulieKat

Caught the first episode of My Unorthodox Life Season 2. I can't believe that she's using Netflix to portray her side of her divorce. Going off to google the real life story.


----------



## Swanky

paula3boys said:


> Firefly Lane Season 2


Same!


----------



## Arachne911

elle-mo said:


> Final season of Dead to Me, it’s just heartbreaking to watch Christina Applegate knowing what she is going through. She still put out a great performance and she’s funny as hell. I thought it was a good finale.


This hit home in so many ways watching her knowing she is sick. I loved this show and she was amazing.


----------



## sgj99

Swanky said:


> Texas Killing Fields





paula3boys said:


> I just watched this today. Very sad. I can't believe the outcome


Tim Miller, the father of Laura Miller founded Texas EquuSearch.  Its an amazing organization.  I’ve met him (I live in League City, mentioned in the doc) and he’s a very low-keyed nice man.  He was able to take the tragedy of his daughter’s murder and make something meaningful.


----------



## Swanky

sgj99 said:


> Tim Miller, the father of Laura Miller founded Texas EquuSearch.  Its an amazing organization.  I’ve met him (I live in League City, mentioned in the doc) and he’s a very low-keyed nice man.  He was able to take the tragedy of his daughter’s murder and make something meaningful.



I graduated from Alvin, those were our stomping grounds… hard to watch!


----------



## skyqueen

The Noel Diary
Actually good…the 2 leads had chemistry together!


----------



## sgj99

Swanky said:


> I graduated from Alvin, those were our stomping grounds… hard to watch!


Small world!  I grew up in Friendswood and went to ACC before transferring to UHCL.


----------



## paula3boys

Swanky said:


> Same!


I finished it and can't believe we have to wait until June for the second half


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Manifest
Black


----------



## chowlover2

JulieKat said:


> Caught the first episode of My Unorthodox Life Season 2. I can't believe that she's using Netflix to portray her side of her divorce. Going off to google the real life story.


Do you even think this is real? I really have my doubts this season. I am on episode 4. She said she left her husband and remarried a week later. Ultra Orthodox Jewish women are not educated, only the men, so how did she run this big company with no experience. I've never seen any of her clothing or shoes for sale anywhere. I am just confused about all of it. Some of the shows I have seen about UltraOrthodox Jews leaving their faith has shone the difficulties in merging with the general population. If anyone can enlighten me, please do so.


----------



## JulieKat

chowlover2 said:


> Do you even think this is real? I really have my doubts this season. I am on episode 4. She said she left her husband and remarried a week later. Ultra Orthodox Jewish women are not educated, only the men, so how did she run this big company with no experience. I've never seen any of her clothing or shoes for sale anywhere. I am just confused about all of it. Some of the shows I have seen about UltraOrthodox Jews leaving their faith has shone the difficulties in merging with the general population. If anyone can enlighten me, please do so.


I don't get it either. I assume she had some business success on her own, which made her attractive to Silvio, but then her career was advanced when she hooked up with him. Personally, I think she has tacky taste in fashion. I think most of these reality shows are heavily scripted... the story lines about Robert and Miriam are too developed to have just been caught on film.

Later on they explain that her divorce was finalized a week before she remarried... it wasn't a week after leaving him.


----------



## chowlover2

JulieKat said:


> I don't get it either. I assume she had some business success on her own, which made her attractive to Silvio, but then her career was advanced when she hooked up with him. Personally, I think she has tacky taste in fashion. I think most of these reality shows are heavily scripted... the story lines about Robert and Miriam are too developed to have just been caught on film.
> 
> Later on they explain that her divorce was finalized a week before she remarried... it wasn't a week after leaving him.


Thanks for the clearing up the divorce. The whole family has the tackiest clothing. Can anyone wear something without the designers label all over it? And the shoes are strictly stripper pole. She had a very cute blazer on in the last episode, it looked like Chanel and was gorgeous. First piece I have seen her wear that I liked.


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Chatterly’s Lover-loved it!


----------



## sgj99

Just watched Unbelievable this weekend.  It was very good.


----------



## paula3boys

chowlover2 said:


> Lady Chatterly’s Lover-loved it!


I liked it too. 

**Warning for those with young kids because there is full frontal nudity male/female**


----------



## jen_sparro

Wednesday- I don't know how I feel about it yet, the Addams Family movies from the 90s I hold very dear...


----------



## wantitneedit

Stopping and starting with Blockbuster. Its dull and not funny. I think i'm done!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Good Detective


----------



## chowlover2

jen_sparro said:


> Wednesday- I don't know how I feel about it yet, the Addams Family movies from the 90s I hold very dear...


Don't feel too bad, I hold the Addams Family from the '60's very dear. Where is Cousin It?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just finished watching Wednesday. LOVED IT!

I understand since it performed so well that there will be another season. So excited!


----------



## purly

Wednesday is pretty good


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

JulieKat said:


> Caught the first episode of My Unorthodox Life Season 2. I can't believe that she's using Netflix to portray her side of her divorce. Going off to google the real life story.


I just finished watching Season 2 of this, as well. Talk about a change. Both her and Batsheva were supposedly happily married during season 1, and now they're both divorced. I can't believe what she is going through and what he's putting her through. She is so skinny it's sickly. She needs help with that, because she doesn't look healthy at all.

Happy for Robert though.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I just finished watching Season 2 of this, as well. Talk about a change. Both her and Batsheva were supposedly happily married during season 1, and now they're both divorced. I can't believe what she is going through and what he's putting her through. She is so skinny it's sickly. She needs help with that, because she doesn't look healthy at all.
> 
> Happy for Robert though.


I'm watching the first season. Am I too cynical in thinking that that she isn't as altruistic as she tries to be? Something isn't passing my sniff test.


----------



## chowlover2

I just finished Dead-end season 3 and Wednesday. Just started Babylon Berlin.I am 3 episodes in the first season, and it's kind of kinky, yet enjoyable.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm watching the first season. Am I too cynical in thinking that that she isn't as altruistic as she tries to be? Something isn't passing my sniff test.


I don't get that feeling from her. She does seem genuine and really cares about the people around her. Especially her family. Maybe that's for show, I don't know, but she seems like a nice person. I could be way off.


----------



## skyqueen

Wednesday


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

David Spade Nothing Personal….


----------



## elle-mo

Prisoners with Jake Gyllenhaal and Hugh Jackman. It had some good plot twists and my cop husband kept his mouth shut enough to  not to ruin the movie.


----------



## chowlover2

OMG! I believe season 3 is the Trinity killer series. John Lithgow is fabulous. Absolute best season of Dexter and I am a big fan. Final season is just a mishmash.


----------



## chowlover2

Who likes detective shows? Run don’t walk and watch Babylon Berlin. 30 episodes in 2 1/2 days, absolutely OBSSESSED with it. It’s a German series, I think the dubbing is done well. Takes place in Berlin right after WW1 and up til 1929. It’s so good I am going to start it overs again, I am obsessed. If you start it and aren’t thrilled stick with it, first 3 episodes are introducing you to characters, and then things take off. The Art Deco sets are fab. Am glad season 4 is on the horizon. I can’t say enough good things about it


----------



## ari

chowlover2 said:


> Who likes detective shows? Run don’t walk and watch Babylon Berlin. 30 episodes in 2 1/2 days, absolutely OBSSESSED with it. It’s a German series, I think the dubbing is done well. Takes place in Berlin right after WW1 and up til 1929. It’s so good I am going to start it overs again, I am obsessed. If you start it and aren’t thrilled stick with it, first 3 episodes are introducing you to characters, and then things take off. The Art Deco sets are fab. Am glad season 4 is on the horizon. I can’t say enough good things about it


It’s fantastic! And it’s one of the most expensive TV  Shows made in Europe!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Watched bullet train. Kind of reminds me of kill bill but not as glory or cartoony.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

elle-mo said:


> Prisoners with Jake Gyllenhaal and Hugh Jackman. It had some good plot twists and my cop husband kept his mouth shut enough to  not to ruin the movie.


I just finished watching this movie, as well. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m binging First Love. So good.


----------



## TC1

Don't Pick up the Phone. Absolutely mind boggling


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> It’s fantastic! And it’s one of the most expensive TV  Shows made in Europe!


You can see the money on the screen, the art deco sets are stunning, and the dance numbers are just fabulous. We are busy waiting for season 4. I also read there is going to be a season 5, then a spin-off series. Have you heard anything in Europe?


----------



## ari

chowlover2 said:


> You can see the money on the screen, the art deco sets are stunning, and the dance numbers are just fabulous. We are busy waiting for season 4. I also read there is going to be a season 5, then a spin-off series. Have you heard anything in Europe?


I loved the music also .. The season 4 is out, but unfortunately not yet on Netflix.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Harry & Meghan


----------



## paula3boys

TC1 said:


> Don't Pick up the Phone. Absolutely mind boggling


I watched today. 



Spoiler: WTH



It shocked me at how many people do not understand their rights against unlawful search & seizure but even more importantly that they do not know that a real officer would never ask a layperson to conduct a strip search by phone. And how did that idiot fiancee think it was ok for a "cop" to ask him to receive a BJ.


This whole thing just baffles me.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

paula3boys said:


> I watched today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WTH
> 
> 
> 
> It shocked me at how many people do not understand their rights against unlawful search & seizure but even more importantly that they do not know that a real officer would never ask a layperson to conduct a strip search by phone. And how did that idiot fiancee think it was ok for a "cop" to ask him to receive a BJ.
> 
> 
> This whole thing just baffles me.


I started to watch it last night, and could only last through the first episode. I am just disgusted and can't go any further. It's very disturbing.


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> I loved the music also .. The season 4 is out, but unfortunately not yet on Netflix.
> 
> View attachment 5673231


I just started to rewatch it, I can’t get enough of it. I love all the dance scenes too.


----------



## lulilu

Those giant shoes she wears makes her look even skinnier.  Especially with the short shorts (which I think do not flatter her figure).  I don't know how she runs around in those shoes.


----------



## skyqueen

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! I believe season 3 is the Trinity killer series. John Lithgow is fabulous. Absolute best season of Dexter and I am a big fan. Final season is just a mishmash.


Season 4 is the Trinity Killer season. I agree…the best season in the series. Lithgow was chilling!


----------



## purly

Wednesday is really good


----------



## pursegirl3

Working my way through Harry and Meghan.


----------



## TC1

I watched The Volcano. Documentary, not for the faint of heart..but a story I wasn't familiar with


----------



## Love Of My Life

1st episode of Emily in Paris


----------



## Setherwood

Just binged entire Season 3 of Emily in Paris. I need Season 4 now!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Watched several episodes of Emily in Paris, Season 4.
No spoilers coming from moi.. LOL


----------



## paula3boys

Setherwood said:


> Just binged entire Season 3 of Emily in Paris. I need Season 4 now!!


Same!


Love Of My Life said:


> Watched several episodes of Emily in Paris, Season 4.
> No spoilers coming from moi.. LOL


I think you mean Season 3 as there is no Season 4 yet


----------



## Love Of My Life

paula3boys said:


> Same!
> 
> I think you mean Season 3 as there is no Season 4 yet


 Yes, Season 3..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Setherwood said:


> Just binged entire Season 3 of Emily in Paris. I need Season 4 now!!


Did you enjoy Season 3?


----------



## Setherwood

Love Of My Life said:


> Did you enjoy Season 3?


Yes. Fashion as always, over the top, but in a good way. Liked that other cast members were featured/developed more than in previous seasons.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Setherwood said:


> Yes. Fashion as always, over the top, but in a good way. Liked that other cast members were featured/developed more than in previous seasons.



Not a spoiler but thought several of Sylvie's outfits were very interesting.


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Christmas movies.. Christmas Prince, Country Christmas, etc.


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Also.. just finished Wednesday. Loved it!


----------



## limom

Queen Marie. Not bad
Summer 85. Nice story telling.


----------



## bisbee

I should start Emily in Paris Season 3.  Finished Unorthodox.  I do have a lot on my list…got to the 2nd episode of From Scratch and never went back…I intend to.  Almost done with The Crown…on the last episode.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Currently in the middle of Emily in Paris and My Unorthodox Life.


----------

